# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي

## أبو فراس السليماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*هذه مفاهيمنا*

*كتبه*

فضيلة الشيخ
*صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد آل الشيخ*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*



رد على كتاب


"مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح"



لمحمد بن علوي المالكي



http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=144



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



*دليل موضوعات الكتاب*


مقدمة


الباب الأول



تعريف الوسيلة، ومناقشة الكاتب في تعريفه



رد كلام الكاتب في التوسل المبتدع بالذوات والجاه ونحوها



كلام الكاتب حول حديث توسل آدم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبيان ما فيه



استخراج الكاتب علة للتوسل بالنبي وتعديته الحكم بالقياس،
ورده وأول من قاس مثل قياسه، ونتيجة ذلك



أثر توسل اليهود بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل نبوته،
وبيان أنه كذب موضوع



حديث توسل الأعمى في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه،
والكلام عليه



رواية تعليم عثمان بن حنيف من أبطأ عليه عثمان بالإجابة،
ضعيفة جداً، وباطلة منكرة



تجويز الكاتب الاستغاثة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته،
وبيان أنه شرك



افتراء كاتب المفاهيم على صحابي لنصرة هواه



آثار فيها ذكر المحبوب لإزالة خدر الرجل، 
وجهل الكاتب بها رواية ودراية



سياق الكاتب أحاديث فيها أدعية لمن ضلّ في فلاة ونحوه،
وتخريجها، ورد كلام الكاتب



زعم الكاتب أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
كأنه توسل بجبريل في دعاءٍ له، ورد افترائه



رد كلام الكاتب حول معنى توسل عمر بالعباس



حديث قبر فاطمة بنت أسد،
وتوسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمن قبله،
وبيان جهالة الكاتب في تخريجه، وتلبيسه



حديث نداء رجل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبره زمن القحط، وضعفه،
وتوجيه كلام ابن كثير، وابن حجر



كذب الكاتب على ابن حجر



قد يورد بعض المؤرخين ما يستنكر شرعاً،
والجواب عن ذلك



حديث ( أسألك بحق السائلين عليك ) وتخريجه،
والكلام عليه رواية ودراية



الرد على زعم الكاتب أن التبرك هو معنى التوسل بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم



احتجاج الكاتب بالإسرائليات، وإلزامه بأثر إسرائيلي ينقض دعواه



تقديم بني إسرائيل التابوت في معاركهم،
وبطلان استدلال الكاتب به أثراً ونظراً



بيان أن حديث الدارمي في فتح كوة من قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى السماء لاستنزال المطر،
باطل وضعيف الإسناد جداً، وقول ابن تيمية إنه كذب



الكلام على قصة العتبي، وتوجيه نقل من نقلها،
وبيان ضعف عبارة الكاتب علمياً



سرد الكاتب أسماء بعض من أورد الآثار الضعيفة في التوسل وقوله:
إنهم يتوسلون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والرد عليه



الرد على افتراء الكاتب في أن الاستغاثة بالمقربين عند الشدائد أجمع عليها الأنبياء والمرسلون وقررها رب العالمين، 
تعالى الله عما يقوله الظالمون علواً كبيراً



تحريف الكاتب النقل عن شيخ الإسلام لنصرة هواه في التوسل، والرد عليه



حديث عرض الأعمال عليه، والكلام عليه رواية ورد الاستدلال به



افتراؤه على الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في أنه لا ينكر التوسل البدعي، 
وجهله بطريقة الشيخ في الدعوة




الرد على شناعة الكاتب حيث قال إن التوسل ليس مقصوراً على الدائرة الضيقة
التي يظنها أهل السنة،
ويعني بـ (الدائرة الضيقة) التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته والأعمال الصالحة



الباب الثاني



الشرك في قوم نوح



الشرك في قوم إبراهيم



أصل ما بعد هذين الصنفين من الشرك نابع منهما ومن فلسفتهما



الشرك في العرب



دخول الشرك لهذه الأمة عن طريق الباطنيين



قول الكاتب إن ما حكاه الله عن المشركين في القرآن
لم يقولوه جادين في إقرارهم بالربوبية



توحيد الربوبية والألوهية، والفرق بينهما، 
وإقرار المشركين بالأول دون الثاني



دلائل ذلك من القرآن



دليل ذلك من السنة



من شعر العرب الدال على ذلك



مسألة (المجاز العقلي)، ورد احتجاج الكاتب به في تجويز الشرك الأكبر



رد اعتقاد الكاتب أن المشرك من أشرك في الربوبية،
أما السببية والتوسط فليس شركاً عنده



رد قوله: (لا سبيل لتكفير المؤمنين بإسناد شيءً لغير الله)



اعتقاد المشركين اليوم بأن أصحاب القبور، والمشايخ المعبودين يتصرفون في الكون



قول الكاتب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه:
(دائم العناية بأمته، متصرف بإذن الله في شؤونها، 
خبير بأحوالها، وهذا شرك في الربوبية، والعياذ بالله



تجويز الكاتب أن يطلب من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الشفاء وقضاء الدين، احتجاجاً بالمجاز العقلي على فهمه للشرك



مسألة المجاز، وهل يوجد في اللغة أم لا؟ وتحقيق المقام



الباب الثالث



معنى الشفاعة لغة، وما ورد في القرآن من الشفاعة المنفية والمثبتة



معنى الشفاعة المنفية



ليس للأنبياء حق على الله في أن يجيب كل ما دعوا، ودلائله



معنى الشفاعة المثبتة



شفاعة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم



تجويز الكاتب طلب الشفاعة من النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره، ورد ذلك



تلبيس الكاتب بجعل الشفاعة أعطيت للأنبياء والمؤمنين مطلقاً، بالتواتر المعنوي



رد قول الكاتب أن الدعاء مأذون فيه مقدور عليه من الأموات



تناقض الكاتب وتلبيسه في تقريره أن الشفاعة وإن طلبت في الدنيا فمحلها الآخرة



جهل الكاتب بمعتقد أهل التوحيد والسنة، واحتجاجه بحياة الشهداء



تعاظم الكاتب وزعمه أنه يعلم شؤون الأرواح،
وجزمه بأنها: (تجيب من يناديها، وتغيث من يستغيث بها،
كالأحياء سواء بسواء بل أشد وأعظم)



رد قوله، وبيان أن ذلك من فعل الشياطين عند القبور، ليضلوا بني آدم



رد كلام الكاتب الفاسد على حديث ابن عباس:
( إذا سألت فاسأل الله )


تجويز الكاتب الشرك، في قول القائل:
(يا رسول الله أريد أن ترد عيني
أو يزول عنا البلاء أو يذهب مرضي) ونحو ذلك



نقول عن المشركين في أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتصرف في الدنيا حيث شاء



رد كلام الكاتب على حديث يروى
(أنه لا يستغاث بي وإنما يستغاث بالله)



بيان تنقص الكاتب لأبي بكر الصديق في شرحه للحديث



الباب الرابع:

التكفير



نقول عن كتب فقهية من باب المرتد،
فيها أن المسلم قد يكفر بأشياء



نقول عن أهل العلم في كفر عباد القبور



سبب خفاء هذا الحكم على بعض المنتسبين للعلم المتأخرين



رد أقوال الكاتب في أن هذه الأمة لا يكون فيها شرك، خاصة الجزيرة



الباب الخامس:

التبرك



المعنى اللغوي لـ (التبرك)، والآيات في ذلك



البركة لله، لا يجوز أن تطلب من غيره



البركة نوعان: خاصة وعامة



تقسيم البركة الخاصة إلى: بركة ذات، وبركة عمل ودليله



البركة الخاصة اللازمة لذوات الأنبياء قد تتعدى بركتها بالذوات



البركة الخاصة بأماكن العبادة والصفات، لا تتعدى بركتها بالعين، بل بالعمل



التبرك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم



التبرك بذوات الصالحين



رد بعض آراء الكاتب في التبرك



فصل في معنى الانتساب إلى السلف



الباب السادس



عقيدة الكاتب
أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تصيبه الأمراض،
إلا ما لا يوجب التنقيص من خفيف المرض، ورده



رمي الكاتب الدعاة إلى معتقد السلف بالتفرقة بين الأمة، 
وهو أحق بتهمته



لفظة السلف له إطلاقات



رمي الكاتب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالبحث 
فيما ضرره أكبر من نفعه، بالالتزام



الأشاعرة



تلبيس الكاتب وكذبه في النقل عن ابن تيمية،
وتقليده لأشعري معاصر



خلط الكاتب بين أبي حيان التوحيدي، وأبي حيان الأندلسي، ومتابعة كل من قرظ كتابه له على هذا الخلط، وهم يزعمون قراءة الكتاب



قول الكاتب في إن إطراء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير جعله ولداً لله أو أقنوماً، جائز



قول شراح البردة موافقة لصاحبها أن قدره أرفع من جميع الآيات التي أوتيها، وقول الباجوري: حتى من القرآن...الخ



خاتمة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، 
ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا 
وسيئات أعمالنا، 

من يهده الله فلا مضل له 
ومن يضلل فلا هادي له،

 وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
 وحده لا شريك له، 

وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله،

 صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه 
وسلم تسليماً كثيراً، 

أما بعد:

 فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله،
وخير الهدي هدي محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وشر الأمور محدثاتها، 
وكل محدثة بدعة،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة.

وبعد: 

فإن الفتن في هذا الزمان تتابعت،
 وتنوعت وتكاثرت، 
فمنها الفاتن للجوارح، 
ومنها الفاتن للقلوب، 
ومنها الفتان للعقول والفهوم،

 وقد خاض أناس في الفتن غير مبالين، 
وخاض أناس غير عالمين، 
وخاض فئام عالمين، 
وخاضت جماعات مقلدين.


حتى أصبح ذو القلب الحي 
ينكر من يراه وما يراه، 
فلا الوجوه بالوجوه التي يعرف، 
ولا الأعمال بالأعمال التي يعهد، 
ولا العقول بالعقول المستنيرة، 
ولا بالفهوم المنيرة.


فهو مخالط للناس بجسمه، 
مزايل لهم بعمله، 
يعيش في غربته بين جلدته، 
حتى يأذن الله بحلول الأجل فيلحق 
– إن عفا الله وغفر –
 بمن يفك غربته ويؤنس وحشته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن من أعظم تلك الفتن 
وأشدها صرفاً عن الصراط المستقيم

 الفتنة عن تحقيق معنى الشهادتين،

 شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله 
وأن محمداً رسول الله، 


فكم من فاتنٍ عنها بعلم،
 وكم من مفتونٍ عنها بتقليد.


ولهذا الفتنة، 
عن تحقيق معنى الشهادتين صور كثيرة،

 جمع صورها هذا الزمان وأهله، 
وما اجتمعت في وقتٍ اجتماعها 
وتواردها في هذا الزمن،


 فما أقل الفقيه بها،
 المجاهد لها، 
على تنوعها وتشعبها،
 وظهورها وجلائها.



فطوائف من الناس 
إذا سئلوا عن معنى كلمة التوحيد 

ظنوا معناها لا خالق موجود إلا الله،

 وكأن أهل الجاهلية والعمى 
ممن بعثت إليهم الرسل 
يقولون بتعدد المبدعين الخالقين المدبرين،
 حتى تبعث لهم الرسل


بلا إله إلا الله.



والشأن أن أولئك الجاهلين 
كانوا يُعَددون معبوديهم
 لا خالقهم،

 فأتت الرسل 
بلا إله إلا الله 

ومعناها

ما قال نوح عليه السلام لقومه 

 { أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله }
 بالمطابقة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والعبادة: 
هي الذل والخضوع والاستكانة 
في لغة العرب،


 وسُميت العبادات بذلك 

لأنها تُفْعَل مع الذل والخضوع والاستكانة،
 وتورثُ الخضوع 
لرب العالمين في المآل،

 لأمره ونهيه،
 والأنسَ به
 والذل بين يديه والانكسار.


هذا ما تعلمه العرب من كلامها، 
فلفهمِهم المعنى 
أبوا أن يخضعوا لـ "لا إله إلا الله" 
ولو بنطقِ كلمة.

وإذا تدبرت أحوال بعض الناس اليوم
 وجدت ذلهم وخضوعهم 
عند القبور وأبنيتها، 

وتحت قباَبِها
 وفي المسير إليها 

أعظم من خضعانهم وانكسارهم
 إذا كانوا في مسجدٍ لله 
ليس فيه قبر، 
ولا قُبَّة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعند القبور تلك 
من نواقض 
معنى إفراد الله بالعبادة
 شيء لا تُحصر صوره

 فمن طائف بالقبر سبعاً، 

ومن قائل:

 يا ولي الله اشفِ مريضي،
أو أزلِ الدَّينَ عني،


 ومن قائل:

 أنا في حَسْبك ووقايتك 
ادفعِ الآفات عني. 


يعتقدون في المقبور
 أن له تصرفاً في الكون 
بتفويض الله له التصرف، 

فمنهم 

من أُعطيَ بلداً 
يرزقُ من يشاء 
ويدفع عمن يشاء، 

ومنهم 

من أُعطي قُطراً، 


ومنهم 

من فُوَّضَ له ربعُ العالم، 

ومنهم 

من فُوَّض له أمرُ 
الأرض كلها،
 وهو المسمى بالغوثِ،


 هكذا 
يزعمُ 
عبادُ القبور.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كمن اعتقد تفويض الله أمرَ العالم
 للكواكبِ السبعة.



ومنهم

 من أبى عقلُه 
أن يُشرك في التصرف، 
كما فعله أولئك،

ولكنه سار مع طائفةٍ أخرى 
في ما سماه أبو البقاء الكفويُّ في
 "الكليات" 

شرك تقريبٍ، 
وهو سائقٌ لشركِ التصرف.



فادعى مع المدَّعين،
 وخاض مع الخائضين، 
وطلب من الأموات المقبورين 
أن يشفعوا له
 في غُفْران ذنبه،
 أو سَعَةِ رزقه، 
أو رفع كربته،
 أو شفاء مريضه،


 يدعون الوسائط 
أن تتوسط لهم عند الله
 فتشفع بحاجاتهم.



وكأن الله جل وعلا
 قد أغلق أبوابه
 دون حاجاتهم ودعواتهم، 


وكأنه في ملزمِ فعلِهم 
لا يعطي ولا يمنع

إلا بتوسطِ وسيطٍ، 

وفي هذا 
من التنقص ما فيه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتجدهم يتحببون لهذا المقبور
 بأنواع القُرب: 

فمن مهريقٍ الدمَ باسمه،

 ومن ناذرٍ له، 

ومن طائفٍ حول قبره 

يتقرب بالسعي والطواف 

لنيل شفاعته.



فهذان النوعان 
من الشرك الأكبر قد فَشَيا،

 ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، 

وقد أشرتُ أثناء هذه الورقاتِ 
إلى أن أول من أحدث الشرك الأكبر
 في المسلمين من هذه الأمة 
هم الباطنيون 

وعلى رأسهم "إخوانُ الصفا" 
وتولى كبر ذلك الدولة العبيدية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكثر انخداعُ الناسِ 
وخاصة الجهال بها، 

ووجد أناسُ آخرون في ذلك 
نِعم المصدرُ لاكتساب معايشهم،

 وراج ذلك أكثر ما راج
 في الصوفية

 لكثرة المتعبدين بجهلٍ فيهم، 

فصاروا لُعْبةً وسلوى لأولئك، 
يتحكمون فيهم، 
لأجل الدنيا.



ثم شاع بعد القرن الخامس 
ذاك في الناس وكثر، 
فعَمَّ وطَمَّ 

وقَلَّ أن سَلِمَ منه بلدٌ،
 وفي كل قرن يعيش أولياء 
وكل من مات قُبَّبَ على قبره،
 واتُّخِذَ مزاراً،
 يستشفعُ به،
 ويُسأل ويُدعى.



فكثُرت القبور، 
وكثُرت العطايا للقبور، 
فكثُر السدنةُ والمنتفعون، 

والمالُ فتنة، 
والجاه فتنة، 
والسيادة فتنة.



وأحبَّ من لم يتبع التوحيد
 أن يُعظمَه الناسُ في حياته،

 فمن مُقبلٍ للأيدي والأرجل،
 ومن متمسحٍ بالثياب 
خاضعٍ بالقول،
 والقلب والجوارح.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد رأيت مرة رجلاً يُظَنُّ عالماً 
في المطافِ حول البيت العتيق 
وهو يدور مقهقهاً مع رفيقٍ له،
 ومن الناس من تمسَّحَ به
 وقَبَّلَ يده!



أي حالٍ تلك، 
وأي قلوبٍ هاتيك القلوبُ 
التي تقهقه حول الكعبة المشرفة، 
ثم هم أولياءُ في زعمهم.



ووصفُ أحوال
 المنتسبين للإسلام اليوم يطولُ،
 ولكن الإيماءَ كافٍ،
 فالإطالةُ تضني، 

وقد جادلت يوماً ببلدٍ إفريقي
أحد المفتونين من كبار العلماء 
المُحَبَّذين لعبادة القبور 
والسدنةِ حولها في حالهم،

 ومعنى العبادة، 
ومفهوم الشهادتين،

 فقال:

 أنا أعلم 
أنكم على الحق 
ولكن
(سيب) الناس تعيش!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن هذا هو الواقع 

فالمسألةُ ليست نصرةً للحق بدلائله،

 ولكنها سيادةٌ 
وجاهٌ 
وسمعةٌ 
وأموالٌ 

ثم يبحث
 لتثبيتِ هذا المقرر سلفاً 
في الدلائل الشرعية
 وإن كانت أحاديث مكذوبة،

 وفي الدلائل العقلية 
وإن كانت أوهى 
من خيوط العناكب.


وإن المحافظة على
 المجد والسيادة 
مما يحرص عليها ناصروا المذاهب البدعية،
 يورثونها أولادهم 
لحبهم أن يدعوا الورثة أغنياء!


 وإذا هلك صُيَّر مدفنه ضريحاً
 إن استطيعَ 
وتوجَّه قلوبُ الناس إليه،
 فيزداد الخليفةُ 
جاهاً 
وطاعةً 
ومالاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي كل صِقْعٍ من الأرض
 وُجِدَ فيه عبادُ القبور 

تجد فيه غالباً طائفةً 
على هدي النبي محمدٍ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم


سائرة لا يخدعهم تسيُّدٌ، 
ولا تؤثرُ فيهم شبهةٌ، 

وأولئك غرباء في كثير من البلاد 
يدلون الناس على السنة، 
ويهدونهم إلى التوحيد،

 وصَرْفِ القلوب إلى الله، 
وتعظيمه وإجلاله،
 والهيبة والخوف منه، 
ورجاءِ ما عنده ، 

يعلقون القلوب 
بخالقهم وحده،

 لا بأحدٍ من الخلق، 

فلا يحبون إلا لله،
 ولا يبغضون إلا لله،

ولا يعبدون إلا إياه،

 همهم دعوة الناس إلى
 توحيد ربهم 
في الأعمال: 
أعمال القلوب وأعمال الجوارح.


يسمون أنفسهم
 أتباع السلف الصالح،

 وأكْرِمْ به من اتباع 

مقابلةً باتباع غيرهم للخلف الطالح،
 وأسْفِلْ به من اتباع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويسميهم أعداؤهم:

 الوهابية أو المتطرفة، 

ويسعى أعداؤهم 
في نشر الكتب الناقضة 

دعوة الشيخ المصلح 
محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى، 

رداً عليهم، 
وعلى أتباع الدعوة السلفية الخالصة.


وتتخذ هذه الردود أشكالاً 
تناسبُ البلدَ المنشور فيه الرد، 

فبينما يُصَرَّحُ بذلك في بلدٍ،
 يُسَرُّ به في بلدٍ 
ويأتي تلويحاً لا تصريحاً.


والحملةُ واحدة،
 والطريق قديمة سابلةٌ،
 ولها وُرَّادٌ،
 ودعاةٌ على جنباتها، 
إذا صَرَخَ داعٍ 
تجاوبَ الجميعُ بالصَرُّاخ.


والطريقُ
 ليست علميةً 
كما قد يُظَن، 

ولكنها سبيلٌ 
غايتُها التمكين لدعاة الباطلِ 
في أرضِهم، وأرضِ غيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن تلك الردود على الدعوة الإصلاحية 

كتابٌ سماه كاتبهُ: 
"مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح" 

طبع بمصر سنة 1405هـ، 
ثم طبع بالتصوير في المملكة العربية السعودية بأعداد كبيرة،
 ووُزَّع سراً وعَلَناً في كثير من أرجاء البلاد،
 وفي الحرمين وما جوارها أكثر.



وفي هذا الكتاب

"مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح"


 تجويزُ كاتبه - وتحبيذُه حيناً -
 سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشفاعةَ

في قبره، 
وسؤاله التوسط، 

وتجويزه ودعوته لطلب الغوث
 منه صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

فالاستغاثة به منجاة عنده ،

 وطلبُ شفاعتهِ مشروعٌ عنده بعد موته، 

وسؤاله الإعانة ونحو ذلك،

 وطرد هذا في الصالحين ونحوهم.



بل زاد بأن قول القائل: 

يا رسول الله 

أريدُ أن تردَّ عيني، 
أو يزولَ عنا البلاءُ،
 أو أن يذهبَ مرضي:
 من الجائزاتِ، 
التي لا عَتْبَ على قائلها،


 كما ذكره في(ص98) من كتابه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي كتابه من التدليل لشبهه المتهافتةِ 
بالأحاديث الموضوعة، 

والواهية،
 والمنكرة، 

والباطلة والضعيفة جداً، 
والضعيفة شيءٌ كثير، 


وكثير منها يَسْتَدِلُّ به بتعسفٍ
 مع وهاء الدليل وضعفه.

والقوم لهم وَلَعٌ 
بالمكذوبات الواهيات، 

وإعراض عن 
الصحاح العاليات الغاليات.


وليس هذا جديداً، 
بل شأنُ كل من نهج غير سبيل السلف وأتباعهم
 حبُّ البدع، وإغلاؤها،

 حتى صار وضعُ الحديث 
عند طائفةٍ من أولئك
 والكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
سهلاً خفيفاً.

ومنهم من يضع الحديث 
ويفتري على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عالماً، 

ومنهم من يكون جاهلاً، 


وهاك مثالاً لهؤلاء وأولئك 
تُبْصِرْ به ما وراء ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

جاء في كتاب "الدرر السنية في الرد على الوهابية"
لأحمد بن زيني دحلان(ص55) (1) :

(ذكر العلامة السيد علوي بن أحمد بن حسن 
ابن القطب السيد عبد الله الحداد باعلوي
في كتابه الذي ألفه في الرد على ابن عبد الوهاب 
المسمى "جلاء الظلام في الرد على النجدي الذي أضل العوام"
وهو كتاب جليل ذكر فيه جملة من الأحاديث.


منها حديث مروي عن العباس بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه
عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أسنده إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيه 

"سيخرج في ثاني عشر قرناً في وادي بني حنيفة
رجل كهيئة الثور، 
لا يزال يلعق براطمه،
يكثر في زمانه الهرج والمرج، 
يستحلون أموال المسلمين ويتخذونها بينهم متجراً،
ويستحلون دماء المسلمين 
ويتخذونها بينهم مفخراً،
وهي فتنة يعتز فيها الأرذلون والسفل
تتجارى بينهم الأهواء
كما تتجارى الكلب بصاحبه".


قال: 
ولهذا الحديث شواهد تقوي معناه، 
وإن لم يُعرف من خرَّجه ) انتهى.



فهذا من وضع الرجل المذكور أو شبهه،
يكذب على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عياناً أمام الخلق، 

فيالها من قلوبٍ تلك التي تجرؤ على ذلك،
ويالها من قلوبٍ تلك التي تحبُّ أولئك.


يكذبون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ويدَّعون محبةَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.


فهل يجتمعان في قلبٍ 
كلا والله،

إلا في قلب مبتدع
مأفون 
كاذب.


ومن العجب أنه قال 
(لم يُعرَف من خرَّجه)

ولو أسنده إلى كتاب معدوم مفقودٍ
لراج كذبُه أكثر على الجهال، 


لا على العلماء 
الذين يعرفون
نورَ كلامِ النبوة.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

(1): ومن كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فكذبه على غيره ممن سار على نهجه واقتفى سنته أولى،
فقد افترى هذا الرجل على الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب افتراءات:
 منها قوله: (والظاهر من حال محمد بن عبد الوهاب أنه يدعي النبوة) اهـ(ص50)،

 ومنها قوله(54): (وكان ابن عبد الوهاب يأمر أيضاً بحلق رؤوس النساء اللاتي يتبعنه) اهـ،
 والافتراءات كُثُر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن الصنف الثاني
 الذين كذبوا
 على جهل 

ما جاء في " الرد المحكم المنيع " (ص17) 

قال:

 (المعلوم لطلبة العلم، والعامة، 

فكيف للعلماء قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم ) اهـ


 والمعروف عند العلماء
بل طلاب العلم 
بل صغار طلبة العلم 


أن جملة ( الناس مؤتمنون على أنسابهم )
 من قول الإمام مالك بن أنس
رحمه الله تعالى.


وكل من أحب البدع هَجَرَ السننَ،
 وكل من زيَّن البدعة
 فسينقص من معرفته 

بسنة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بقدر ذلك،


 ومن تأمل ذلك في الخلق عَلِمَه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكتابُ "مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح" 

مَجْلَبٌ لما تفرق من شُبَه
 الذين عارضوا

 دعوةَ الشيخِ محمدِ بن عبد الوهاب، 

فهو يتابعُهم حتى في أوهامهم، 
وفي عَزْوِهم، 
وفي فِكْرِهم،

 حتى إنه لم يتكلفْ عناء توثيقِ أقوالهم،
 أو تعنَّى فوجدَ خلاف ما كتبوا، 
فأثبته كما أرادوا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولما كان هذا الكتابُ 
يعبر فيه كاتبهُ عن رأيه، 

وفيه من الشطاطِ 
عن فهم التوحيد ما فيه، 

ومن عدم الفهمِ 
لدعوة الشيخ ما فيه،

 ومن الخوض في الدفاع 
عن الداعين أصحاب القبور
من الأنبياء والصالحين،

 وفي تجويز ما قال الفقهاء في باب "الردة"
 إنه كفرٌ بالإجماع،

 ولما لكاتبه من تَبَعٍ ومريدين

 استعنتُ اللهَ 
في كشفِ ذلك،

 وبيان الحق فيه،


 وبيان أن ما جوزَه الكاتبُ في "مفاهيمه" 

من الشرك 

الذي بُعِثَ الرسلُ جميعاً
 وآخرهم محمدُ بنُ عبد الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لقمعه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والشركُ في الإلهيةِ 
له صورٌ يزينها الشيطانُ للواقعين فيه، 


وهو شَغِفٌ لهَفٌ 
على أن يخوضوا فيما نهاهم الله عنه، 
ويُقْنعهم بأنهم 
لم يخوضوا فيما نهى الله عنه.


فله طرقٌ وسبلٌ، 
وعلى كل سبيل زينةٌ 
وبهجةٌ يخدعُ بها الناسَ.


والمنكرُ واجب الإزالةِ

 بحسب المراتب التي جاءت في حديث 
أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه.



فعسى أن يأذنَ الله 
لهذه الورقات بالقبول عنده،

 وأن يُنْتَفَعَ بها، 
فإن المُنْيَةَ الإنتفاعُ بها،
 وليس وراء القبول مُبْتَغَىَ، 
ولا سواه مُرْتَجى.


وسميتُ هذا الردَّ 

"الورقات الكاسرة للمفاهيم الخاسرة".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولما أطلعتُ على هذا الكتاب 
سماحةَ والدي ومن له بعد اللهِ الفضلُ علَّي 
نصر المولى به الحق،
 وجزاه الله أحسنَ الجزاء،
 ورفع درجتَه، وأمْتَعَ به،

 أشار بتسميته 
"هذه مفاهيمنا"، 

وإشارته أمرٌ، وطاعَتُه غُنْمٌ، 

فسميتهُ بما سماه به
 طرحاً لما أرى عند ما يَرَى، 
ورَفْعاً لرأيِه، 
واتهاماً لقولي عند مقاله.

وكتبته مقطعاً(1)، 
والقلب مشتَّتُ الشواغلِ،
 في كل وادٍ منه مُزْعَة، 
والهمومُ لتدني الأحوال مترادفة، 
والفتنُ الطاغية صادةٌ عن صفاء المقال،
 وإحكام الأقوال، 
والأنيس قليلٌ، بل عزيز،

 فاللهم إن مفزعَنَا إليك
 لا إلى غيرك،

 فثبت أقدامنا على الحق، 
وبَصَّرْنا بأنفسنا، 

ولا تجعل من عملنا لأحدٍ سواك شيئاً، 

ونعوذ بك أن نشركَ بك على علم،
 ونستغفرك مما لا نعلم، 

فإنَّ صفتنا التقصير، 
وصفة الرب
 العفو والغفران، 

فاغفر اللهم جَمَّاً، 

وآخرُ دعوانا
 أنِ الحمدُ للهِ رَبَّ العالمين.


كتبه

صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ

يوم الخميس13/5/1406هـ.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

(1): ورددت به على الباب الأول من كتابه، وفصلاً من الثاني، لأني رأيت أن أصول أقواله في هذين، وفي الكتاب أغلاط كثيرة سيما في الحديث، وأغلاط في الاستدلال، فتركت الكلام على ذلك، واقتصرت على رد الشركيات ووسائلها، وما بين به منهج المؤلف في مفاهيمه، والبصير ينظر بعين ما ذكر إلى ما طوى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الباب الأول*

*وفيه مباحث

* *1ـ معنى الوسيلة. 

**2ـ تخريج الآثار والأخبار 
**التي استدل بها كاتب "المفاهيم". 

**3ـ رد استدلالات الكاتب بما ساقه من آثار.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص45):*

*(الوسيلة: كل ما جعله الله سببا في الزلفى عنده،** 
ووصلة إلى قضاء الحوائج منه. 

**والمدار فيها 

**على أن يكون** 

للوسيلة قدر وحرمة

**عند المتوسل إليه ) ا هـ.

* *أقول:* كلامه حوى جملتين
 الأولى من الحق، 

والثانية فيها إجمال 
به يتوصل إلى 

ما نهى الله عنه،
 ولم يجعله وسيلة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقول: 
(والمدار فيها..الخ)! 

مجمل يمكن تفسيره
على أحد وجهين: 

الأول: أن يدخل في ذلك 
ذوات الأنبياء والصالحين 
باعتبار أن لهم من المنزلة
والزلفى عند الله
ما يجل عن الوصف.

فإن كان هذا معنيا،

فالله سبحانه وتعالى
لم يجعل 
ذوات الأنبياء والصالحين
أو جاههم
أو حرمتهم
وسيلة إليه 
ولا سببا للزلفى لديه.

وإنما جعل الوسيلة إليه
هو اتباعهم 
وتصديق ما أخبروا به، 
واتباع النور الذي جاءوا به، 

والجهاد من أجل تقريره وتثبيته بين الخلق،

فهذا من الوسائل المشروعة
التي يشرع للداعي بمسألة أن يقدمها
بين يدي مسألته، 

ولا يصح للداعي دعاء عبادة 
دعاؤه إلا باتباعهم وتصديقهم.

فهذا من الوسائل المشروعة التي أمر الله بها،
وشرعها. 
وأما الأنبياء والصالحون 
فليس من المشروع 
التوسل بذواتهم 
ولا جاههم 
ولا حرمتهم 
كما سيأتي بيانه. 

وإنما يُشرع التوسل
بدعائهم في حياتهم 
كما كان يفعله المسلمون 
زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وبعده من طلب الدعاء
في الاستسقاء وغيره.

وأما بعد مماتهم 
فليس التوسل بدعائهم
ولا ذواتهم 
مشروعا 

بإجماع القرون المفضلة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن تكون الوسائل 
من الأعمال ونحوها مشروعة، 

لم تتبع فيها سبل المبتدعة، 

وإنما اتبع فيها السنة،
وهذا حق.

والكاتب أجمل
ليُدخل الوسيلة المبتدعة 
في خلل كلمات الحق، 

وقد بينا ما فيها،

وما كان ينبغي له ذلك 
وهو يفسر آية من كتاب الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الوسيلة قولان 
ذكرهما أهل التفسير، 
وقربهما ابن الجوزي في "زاد المسير"
(2/348) 
قال: 

( أحدهما:

أنه القربة، 
قاله ابن عباس وعطاء ومجاهد والفراء. 

وقال قتادة:
تقربوا إليه
بما يرضيه.


قال أبو عبيدة:

يقال: توسلت إليه،
أي: تقربت إليه.

وأنشد:


إذا غفل الواشون عدنا لوصلنا 
وعاد التصافي بيننا والوسائل

الثاني: 
المحبة،

يقول: 
تحببوا إلى الله. 

هذا قول ابن زيد ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي أسئلة نافع بن الأزرق لابن عباس: 
أخبرني عن قوله تعالى:
{ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ } 
[ المائدة: 35 ]، 

قال:
الوسيلة الحاجة. 

قال:
وهل تعرف العرب ذلك ؟

قال: نعم. 

أما سمعت عنترة وهو يقول:

إن الرجال لهم إليك وسيلة 
أن يأخذوك تكحلي وتخضبي 

وفي المادة شواهد غير ما ذكر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالوسيلة: 

التقرب إلى الله
بأنواع القُرَب والطاعات،

وأعلاها إخلاص الدين له،
والتقرب إليه بمحبته

ومحبة رسوله 
ومحبة دينه 
ومحبة من شُرِعَ حبه،

بهذا يُجمع ما قاله السلف،
وقولهم من اختلاف التنوع.

وتأمل قوله تعالى:
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ
وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ }
[ المائدة: 35]،

ففي تقديم الجار والمجرور
{ إليه }

إفادة اختصاص
الوسائل بالله،

لا يشركه معه
فيها أحد.

كما في
{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ
وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }

[ الفاتحة: 5].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال العلامة الشنقيطي
رحمه الله في"تفسيره" (2/98): 

( التحقيق في معنى الوسيلة 

هو ما ذهب إليه عامة العلماء

من أنها التقرب إلى الله تعالى 
بالإخلاص له في العبادة
على وفق ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

وتفسير ابن عباس داخل في هذا،

لأن دعاء الله 
والابتهال إليه
في طلب الحوائج

من أعظم
أنواع عبادته 
التي هي الوسيلة 
إلى نيل 
رضاه ورحمته.

وبهذا التحقيق 
تعلم أن ما يزعمه كثير 
من ملاحدة أتباع الجهال،
المدعين للتصوف 

من أن المراد بالوسيلة في الآية 
الشيخ 
الذي يكون له واسطة 
بينه وبين ربه

أنه تخبط في الجهل والعمى،
وضلال مبين،

وتلاعب بكتاب الله تعالى.

واتخاذ الوسائط من دون الله
من أصول كفر الكفار 

كما صرح به تعالى في قوله عنهم:
{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ 
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا
إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }
[الزمر: 3]،

وقوله: 
{ وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ 
قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ
بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ 
وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ 

سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى
عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } 
[يونس: 18]. 


فيجب على كل مكلف
أن يعلم أن الطريقة الموصلة
إلى رضا الله
وجنته 
ورحمته 
هي اتباع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

ومن حاد عن ذلك
فقد ضل سواء السبيل

{ لَيْسَ بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ 
وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ

مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءاً
يُجْزَ بِهِ }

[ النساء: 123] )

انتهى كلامه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الكاتب (ص43):* 
*( إن التوسل ليس* *أمرا لازماً أو ضرورياً، 
**وليست الإجابة متوقفة عليه،* 
*بل الأصل
**دعاء الله تعالى مطلقا،*

*كما قال تعالى:**{* *وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي**فَإِنِّي قَرِيب* *}**[ البقرة: 186* *]* *)* *انتهى.*


*أقول:* إذا كان الأصل هو
دعاء الله تعالى
بلا واسطة، 
فلمَ العدول عن الأصل إلى غيره،
ولا يخفى أن غير الأصل لا يتمسك به
إلا من عدم الأصل،

والله جل جلاله 
حي قيوم،
لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم،

يحب أن يدعوه عبده،
وأن يرجوه،
وأن يخافه،
وأن يتوسل إليه
بأسمائه وصفاته.

فإذا كان هذا لا ينقطع عن مسلم
في أي بقعة كان 
وهو الأصل الأصيل، 
فَلِمَ العدول عنه،
والتنكب له ؟! 
أفتعدل إلى طريق هي أهدى ؟!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تقولُ:

إن التوسل الذي ننكره وهو التوسل بالذوات
وعمل غير الداعي ونحوها،
ليس الأصل،


بل الأصل. 
معكم 
وأنتم حقيقون بالأصل.

تُقر لنا 
بالهداية والاتباع،

وترغب في مخالفة الأصل
دون دليلٍ صحيح !

أما في الأصل لك كفاية ؟!

أما في 
دعاء الله وحده بلا واسطة 
لك مقنع ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا كان الحي القيوم 
الذي يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه 
ويكشف السوء، 

يحب أن 
يدعوه عبده كل حين: 
دعاء عبادة 
أو دعاء مسألة،


وهو الذي يقول:

{ وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي 
فَإِنِّي قَرِيب }

[ البقرة: 186]


إذا كان كذلك 

فلمَ العدول إلى الأموات 
تتوسل

بذواتهم
أو جاههم 
أو حُرمتهم 

وغيرها من
الألفاظ البدعية ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لِمَ لا يُعلَّم المسلمون 
دعاء الله وحده، 

فتخلص قلوبهم 
من الالتفات إلى غيره 

في دفع كربة 
أو رفع بلاء،
أو جلب نفع ؟

علموهم هذا

ولا تعلقوا قلوبهم بغير الله
فيتخذوهم أنداداً،

فيذهب ذكرهم لربهم وحده،
وحبهم له وحده، 


إذ نفعهم 
معلق في أذهانهم 
بوسائط .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن من انفتح عليهم باب البدعة في التوسل 
ألقى بهم ولو بعد حين
إلى دائرة الإشراك، 


إذ هو طريقه وسبيله 
ومنه يتدرج إلى دعاء الأموات أنفسهم 

أو سؤالهم
الشفاعة،
أو الإغاثة، 
أو الإعانة.


وكل هذه صرَّح كاتب المفاهيم بتجويزها
في مواضع من كتابه،

كما سيأتي في مباحث الشفاعة.

وكل ذلك من سيئات ترك الأصول المتفق عليها، 
واتباع المتشابهات المنهي عنها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال* *الكاتب (ص44):*

*( ونحن نرى أن الخلاف شكلي،
**وليس بجوهري،

**لأن التوسل بالذوات يرجع في الحقيقة
**إلى توسل الإنسان بعمله،
**وهو المتفق على جوازه ).

**أقول:

*هذا خَطَلٌ من القول،
ومخادعةٌ للنفس ظاهرة،

إذ المتوسلون بالذوات يعلمون
بُعْدَ هذا التبرير والتأويل،

وأن الخلاف جوهري 
لا صوري،


وبرهان ذلك

فساد الدليل الذي ادعيتموه،

وهو راجع إلى المجاز العقلي،
والكلام فيه سيأتي مفصلاً،

ثم هل 
عمل الذات المتوسَّل بها
عمل للمتوسِّل 
المتفق على جوازه ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنى أقول هنا 
على سبيل المجاراة والمناظرة: 
هب أن الخلاف شكلي. أفلا يجب عليكم
ترك الألفاظ الموهمة
لأمور غير شرعية ؟

فإن القائل:
أتوسل بفلان، 
دالٌ ظاهر لفظه 
على التوسل بالذات المجردةعن الجامع بين الذاتين،

ولا قرينة
لفظية 
ولا غير لفظية 
متصلة
ولا غير متصلة

تصرفه عن هذا الظاهر.


والقرينة المدعاة قلبية خفية،
والحكم على ما في قلوب الناس 
فرع الاطلاع عليها،
ولا سبيل إلى ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن المتقرر أن الشريعة المطهرة
جاءت بترك الألفاظ الموهمة
لما يُنهى عنه شرعًا، 

كما قال تعالى:
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَاوَقُولُوا انْظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا 
وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } 
[ البقرة: 104].

فقد كانت يهود تستعمل (راعنا) للسب، 
والمسلمون حين قالوها 
لا يشركونهم في ما عقدت قلوبهم عليه
من تفسير اللفظ، 

ومن اليقين أن الصحابة 
لم يقولوا اللفظ
وهم يعنون المعنى الفاسد،

فهذه من أقوى القرائن القلبية. 
ومع هذا نُهوا عن ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال القرطبي في " تفسيره " (2/57): 

( في هذه الآية دليلان:

أحدهما:

على تجنب الألفاظ المحتملة 
التي فيها التعريض للتنقيص والغض. 


الدليل الثاني:

التمسك بسد الذرائع وحمايتها )

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الجصاص
في " أحكام القرآن " (1/58):
( وقوله { رَاعِنَا }
وإن كان يحتمل المراعاة والانتظار،
فإنه لما احتمل الهزء
على النحو الذي كانت اليهود تطلقه نهوا عن إطلاقه،
لما فيه من احتمال
المعنى المحظور إطلاقه،
ومثله موجود في اللغة)

ثم قال: 
( وهذا يدل على أن كل لفظ
احتمل الخير والشر 
فغير جائز إطلاقه 
حتى يقيد 
بما يفيد الخير )

انتهى كلام الجصاص.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتأمل 

كيف أن الصحابة 
استعملوا هذا اللفظ
وهم أبعد الناس 
عن إرادة معنى الهزء والتنقص،

فنهاهم الله تعالى 
عن ذلك اللفظ 
لما فيه من الاشتراك، 

ولم يكفِ في تجويز استعماله
ما قام بقلوبهم ونياتهم 
من المعنى الخير الصحيح.

وهذا جليٌّ لمن تجرَّد !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص44):* *( ومحل الخلاف في مسألة  التوسل* *هو التوسل بغير عمل المتوسل،* *كالتوسل بالذوات والأشخاص.* *بأن يقول اللهم إني أتوسل * *إليك بنبيك*  *محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،* *أو أتوسل إليك بأبي بكر الصديق* *أو بعمر بن * *الخطاب*  *أو بعثمان* *أو بعلي رضي  الله عنهم ).*
*أقول:* الواجب عند الاختلاف الرد إلى كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وفهم أصحابه الكرام  رضى الله عنهم، كما قال تعالى:  {  وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ 
 مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ  الْهُدَى
 وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
 نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى  وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيراً  }
 [ النساء: 115]. ومسألة التوسل بالذوات،  وكذا التوسل بأعمال من انقضى سعيهم،  لا  خلاف عند السلف  من الصحابة والتابعين أنها ليست من الدين، ولا هي سائغة في  الدعاء. وبرهان ذلك أنه لم ينقل عن واحد منهم   بنقل صحيح مصدق أنه  توسل بأحد الخلفاء الأربعة أو العشرة  أو البدريين. والعمل على وفق ما فهموه هو المُنجي 
 كما في فصل  " السلف والسلفية، من هذا الكتاب،  ومن ابتغى نهجا جديدا فهو الخَلَفي، 
 وليس له حظ منهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تقرر هذا،  فالتوسل بالذوات ونحو ذلك  ممنوع لأوجه:

 الأول:  أنه بدعة  لم تكن معروفة عند الصحابة والتابعين،  وكل  بدعة ضلالة،  وليس  على الله أكرم من الدعاء،  وفي  الحديث: ( الدعاء هو العبادة )  أخرجه أبو  داود والترمذي وغيرهما  بإسناد  صحيح عن النعمان بن بشير. فإذا كان عبادة  بل هو العبادة  فإحداث أمر في العبادة 
 مردود باتفاق العلماء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: أن قول القائل: أتوسل بأبي بكر وعمر... خطأ  محض، جره إليه سقم فهمه،  وكثافة ذهنه، واعتقاده أن كل شيء توسل به يكون وسيلة،   وهذا غلط.  
 فمن قال أتوسل بأبي بكر مثلاً  فقد جمع بين ذاتين  لا وسيلة ولا طريق  توصل وتجمع أحدهما بالآخر، 

 فكأنما هذا القائل قد لفظ  لفظاً لا معنى له،  

 بمنزلة من سرد الأحرف الهجائية،  إذ  لا اتصال بين ذات المتوسَّل والمتوسَّل به  حتى  يجمع بينهما.  

 فلا بد من جامع يتوسل به، وهو حب  الصحابة مثلا،  وهو من عمل المتوسل،   

 فإذا قال: أتوسل إليك رب بحبي لأبي بكر، أو بحبي لعمر، أو بحبي لصحابة نبيك  كان هذا  حسناً  مشروعاً.
  

 وكذا إن قال: أتوسل إليك بتوقيري وتعزيري وحبي  واتباعي لنبيك نبي الرحمة  كان هذا من  الوسائل  النافعة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلازمٌ ذكر الإيمان أو  العمل الصالح  الذي يصل بين ذاتين  لا  يجمع بينهما إلا بجامع.  

 كما حكى الله عن عباده المؤمنين قولهم:  {  رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا  أَنْزَلْتَ  وَاتَّبَعْنَا  الرَّسُولَ  فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ } [ آل عمران:  53]،  

  وقوله:  {  رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِياً يُنَادِي لِلْإِيمَانِ  أَنْ  آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا  رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا  ذُنُوبَنَا  وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا  وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الْأَبْرَارِ }  

 [ آل عمران: 193]،  والآيات في هذا الباب  كثيرة.   

 فإذا كان خيرةُ الخلق الأنبياء والرسل   وأتباعهم وحواريوهم  لم يحيلوا على ما في قلوبهم  بل قالوا بلسانهم ما حواه جنانهم،  

  وهم الذين لا يشك بما في قلوبهم   

 أفلا يكون الخلوف 
 الذين جاؤوا من بعدهم  أولى وأحرى أن يفصحوا وأن يظهروا،  


 وأن لا يتحيلوا  لفاسد قولهم  بالمجاز العقلي ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:  أن  الصحابة فهموا من التوسل  التوسل بالدعاء  لا بالذوات،  

  فعمر بن  الخطاب رضى الله عنه  توسل بدعاء العباس عم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  

  ومعاوية  بن أبي سفيان  توسل بدعاء يزيد بن الأسود.  

 ولو كان  التوسل  بالذوات جائزا عندهم  لأغناهم عن  تكلف غيره،   

 ولتوسلوا  بذات أكرم  الخلق وأفضل البشر  وأعظمهم عند  الله قدرا ومنزلة،  

  فعدلوا  عن ذات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   الموجودة في  القبر،  

  إلى الأحياء ممن هم دونه منزلة ورتبة.
 

  فعُلم أن  المشروع ما فعلوه،  لا ما تركوه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال  الشهاب الألوسي  في "روح المعاني" (6/113)  في  الكلام على عدول الصحابة:  (  وحاشاهم أن يعدلوا عن التوسل بسيد الناس  إلى التوسل  بعمه العباس  وهم يجدون  أدنى مساغ لذلك.  

  فعدولهم  مع  أنهم السابقون الأولون،  وهم  أعلم منا بالله تعالى  ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  

  وبحقوق الله تعالى،  ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام،   

 وما  يشرع من الدعاء وما لا يشرع،

 وهم  في وقت ضرورة ومخمصة، 
 يطلبون تفريج الكربات   وتيسير  العسير  وإنزال الغيث بكل طريق:    

 دليل واضح 
على أن  المشروع ما سلكوه دون  غيره )
  انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:   
 أن يقال تنزلا:  لا  يخلو التوسل بالذوات  أن يكون أفضل من التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته،   والأعمال الصالحة أو لا.   
 فإن  قيل التوسل بالذوات أفضل  فهو قول كفري  باطل.  
 وإن كان التوسل بأسماء الله  وصفاته  وبالأعمال الصالحة أفضل   
 فلمَ يُنافَح عن المفضول،  وتُترَك نصرة الفاضل وتأييده  ونشره وتعليمه للناس ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال كاتب  المفاهيم (ص46):*  

*( وقد* *جاء في الحديث أن آدم توسل بالنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم.* 
*قال الحاكم في  المستدرك:* * حدثنا أبو سعيد عمرو* *بن محمد بن منصور  العدل*  *حدثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن إسحاق بن* *إبراهيم  الحنظلي*  *حدثنا أبو الحارث* *عبد الله بن مسلم  الفهري*  *حدثنا إسماعيل بن مسلمة* *أنبأنا عبد الرحمن بن  زيد بن أسلم*  *عن أبيه، عن جده عن عمر رضي الله عنه  قال:* 
* قال* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*  
*[ لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة  قال:* * يا رب أسألك بحق محمد* *لما غفرت لي... ]  الحديث.* 
*أخرجه الحاكم في "المستدرك" وصححه (ج2 ص651) *  *ورواه* *الحافظ السيوطي في "الخصائص النبوية"  وصححه.* * ورواه البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة"، *  *وهو لا**يروي  الموضوعات،* * كما صرح بذلك في مقدمة  كتابه.* * وصححه أيضا القسطلاني، *  *والزرقاني في**"المواهب اللدنية" (2/62)، *  *والسبكي في "شفاء  السقام".* 
*قال  الحافظ الهيثمي: 
رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط "* *وفيه من  لم أعرفهم.*
* "مجمع  الزوائد"، (8/253))*  

*اهـ كلام * *الكاتب.* 

*أقول:* 

 هذه الأسطر حوت 
 أغلاطاً، 
 واستغفالاً،
  وتحريفاً، 
 مما سأبينه إنشاء الله.

 وما  كنت أظن أن يتجاهل الجاني على نفسه، 
 المعجب بعلمه، علماء زمانه، 
 ومن انتسب للعلم من أتباعه 
حتى يكتب  ما كتب  على هذا الحديث  
وما بعده  من الأحاديث. 

ولي مع الكاتب هنا وقفات ثلاث:

 الأولى:  
في ما  كتبه، وفي عزوه الحديث لمن خرجه. 

 الثانية:  
في  الكلام على رواية الحديث. 

 الثالثة:
 في النظر  في متن الحديث ودرايته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أما الأولى:

 فينتظم عقدها أمورا:* 

الأول:

 عزوه الحديث فيه قصور،

 فقد رواه جماعة من طبقة مشايخ الحاكم 
ومن نحو طبقته ومن بعدهم، 

وكلهم رووه من طريق عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، 
فكثرتهم لا تفيد الخبر قوة، 

ولذا لن أذكر أولئك 
حتى لا يستكثر بهم الجهول بالحديث
 واصطلاحات أهله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

ساق إسناد الحاكم 
ولم يحسن النقل 

فقد سقط من الإسناد [عن أبيه] 
وألحقتها بالإسناد، 

ووهم أيضا في توثيق النقل من "المستدرك"،
 فذكره مرتين (ج 2ص651) 
وهذا قَلْبٌ وخطأ، 
وليس سبق قلم 
لأنه تكرر مرات.

ثم طالعت رسالة "إعلام النبيل" 
لواعظ بالبحرين 
فوجدته عزاه كما هنا (ج2 ص651)،
 وقد طبع قبل "المفاهيم"، 

فتأمل 
تواردهم على التقليدفي كل شيء ! 

وصواب التوثيق (2/615)، 

و"المستدرك" لم يطبع إلى هذه السنة
 إلا طبعة هندية واحدة. 



 وقال: وصححه، 
يعني الحاكم وهذا غلط، 

فالحاكم كتب: 
(صحيح الإسناد)،

 والمشتغلون بالحديث 

يفرِّقون بين صحة الإسناد وصحة الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث: 

قوله:
 (ورواه الحافظ السيوطي... وصححه)

 من عجائب مفاهيمه،


ومما يدل على عدم تعاطيه علم الحديث
 - وإن أُعطي - شهادة الزور -

 لأن قوله (رواه)
خطأ لا يستعمله المحدثون، 

فمن يذكر الحديث ويسوقه 
في كتاب له مستدلا به على مراده 
لا يجوز أن يقال إنه رواه.

 فكلمة (رواه) لا تقال
 إلا لمن ساق حديثا أسنده عن مشايخه،
إلى منتهاه.

وأما قوله: (وصححه) 

فأعجب،

 إذ أن السيوطي لم يعقب الحديث 
بتصحيح في "الخصائص" 
الذي نقل منه تصحيحه،
 وهذا افتراء على السيوطي.




والكاتب- لضعفه العلمي- 

أخذ قول السيوطي في مقدمة "الخصائص" (1/8): 
(ونزهته عن الأخبار الموضوعة وما يرد) 
فعممه،

 وقول السيوطي
لا يفيد صحة كل ما يورده. 

   ولذا صرَّح بضعف إسناد الحديث
 في كتابه الآخر
 "مناهل الصفا في تخريج أحاديث الشفاء"

 (ص30) 
(طبع بمصر طبعة حجرية سنة 1276).




والسيوطي في"الخصائص"
 اتبع أبا نعيم في "الخصائص" له، 
وإن كان الإسناد مظلما، 
أو كان المتن منكرا، 
صرح بهذا في كتابه (1/47) 

فقال بعد ذكره حديثين شديدي النكارة: 

(ولم تكن نفسي تطيب بإيرادهما، 

ولكني تبعت الحافظ أبا نعيم في ذلك) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع: 

قال عن البيهقي 
(وهو لا يروي الموضوعات) اهـ.

أقول:

 لِمَ لَم ينقل ما قاله البيهقي نصًا 
بعد رواية الحديث، 

لِمَ يجعل ديدنه التلبيس والإجمالات
 التي تلبس على البسطاء، 

فهو دائما طاوٍ للذي يقوِّض دليله.

قال البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة" 
(489/5) 
بعد سياقه الحديث:

 ( تفرد به عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
وهو ضعيف ) اهـ. 

   وكلمة البيهقي هذه غالية،
يعرف قدرها المحدِّثون، 

أما المبتدعة 
فلا يعرفون  إلا الإجمال،

 شأن الطلبة
 الذين لا يعرفون مصطلحات أهل العلم. 

قال الحافظ الذهبي
 في "ميزان الاعتدال"
 (3/140-141): 

( وإن تفرَّد الصدوق  ومن دونه 
يُعد منكرا ) اهـ.

فإذا كان هذا شأن الصدوق، 
وشأن من دونه ممن خف  حفظهم
 وكثر نسيانهم وضاع أكثر ضبطهم،

فما بالك بتفرد الضعيف 
الذي أجمع أهل  العلم بالجرح والتعديل
 على عدم تعديله، 

فقال بعضهم كالحاكم 
أحاديثه موضوعة، 

مما ستقف عليه إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الخامس:

 قال الكاتب: 

( وصححه القسطلاني ).

أقول: 

هذا كتاب "المواهب" فهل صححه، 
أم أنه ذكر كلام البيهقي الذي سلف.

 ونصه
 (1/76 مع شرحه):

 (وقال - أي البيهقي-: 
تفرَّد به عبد الرحمن )

 هذا كلام القسطلاني، 

وفهم مراده 
شارح المواهب الزرقاني فقال:

 ( تفرَّد به عبد الرحمن،

 أي: لم يتابعه عليه غيره،
 فهو غريب 
مع ضعفراويه) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والقسطلاني في المواهب 
وبعض كتبه الأخرى 
ينقل عن السيوطي في مؤلفاته 
دون عزو إليه،

 وجرت في ذلك كائنة تُحكى 
نقلها ابن العماد في"شذرات الذهب"،

 وأسوقها ليُعلم أن القسطلاني في المواهب
 يأخذ كلام غيره 
فلا يُكترث به في (التصحيح)،

 وليس معدودا في أهل التخريج 
والتعديل والتجريح 

وإنما هو ناقل ( 1 )، 

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

( 1 ): أعني للتخريج والتصحيح، 
وكتبه نافعة مع الاحتراز عن الواهيات التي يسوقها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن العماد
(8 /122 ـ123): 

( ويحكى أن الحافظ السيوطي
 كان يغضُّ منه 
ويزعم أنه يأخذ من كتبه
 ويستمد منها، 
ولا ينسب النقل إليها،

 وأنه ادعى عليه بذلك بين يدي شيخ الإسلام زكريا،
 فألزمه ببيان مدعاه، 

فعدد مواضع قال إنه نقل فيها عن البيهقي،

 وقال: إن للبيهقي عدة مؤلفات
 فليذكر لنا ذكره في أي مؤلفاته 
لنعلم أنه نقل عن البيهقي 
فنقله برمته، 

وكان الواجب أن يقول:
 نقل السيوطي عن البيهقي. 

وحكى الشيخ جار الله بن فهد
 أن الشيخ رحمه الله 
قصد إزالة ما في خاطر الجلال السيوطي،

 فمشى من القاهرة إلى الروضة 
إلى باب السيوطي
 ودق الباب.

 فقال له: من أنت؟ 
فقال: أنا القسطلاني، 

جئت إليك حافيا مكشوف الرأس 
ليطيب خاطرك علي،

 فقال له: 
قد طاب خاطري عليك، 
ولم يفتح له الباب،
 ولم يقابله ) 

انتهى النقل عن "الشذرات".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وللسيوطي كتاب سماه:

 " الفارق بين المصنف والسارق" 

لعله- ولا أجزم- يعني القسطلاني

 حيث قال فيه: 

( وأغار على عدة كتب لنا 
أقمنا في جمعها سنين،
 وتتبعنا فيها الأصول القديمة، 

وعمد إلى كتابي "المعجزات والخصائص"
 الطويل والمختصر،
فسرق جميع ما فيها 
بعباراتي التي يعرفها أولو البصر( 2 ))

 انتهى. 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 2 ): (ص745) من "مجلة عالم الكتب"، ربيع الثاني 1402هـ،
 فقد نشرت رسالة "الفارق" كاملة، بتحقيق قاسم السامرائي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السادس: 

قوله: 
وصححه الزرقاني في "المواهب اللدنية" 
(ج2 ص62). 


أقول: 

ليس للزرقاني كتاب باسم المواهب، 
وكأن الكاتب أراد شرح المواهب.

 ثم إن الزرقاني ضعَّفه ولم يصححه، 

فقال (1/ 76):

 (هو غريب 
مع ضعف راويه)،

فلِمَ ينقل الكاتب ما ليس صحيحاً، 
ويحرِّف 
وكم هو يجيد التلبيس،

ولِمَ يوثق نقله توثيقا خطأ 

فيحيل إلى - ج 2 - 

وهو في الجزء الأول.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السابع:


 قال في تعداد من صحح الحديث:
 (والسبكي في "شفاء السقام")،

 والسبكي قلَّد الحاكم في تصحيحه،
والمقلِّد لا يستكثر به،

 قال السبكي
 (ص163): 
(وقد اعتمدنا في تصحيحه
 على الحاكم) اهـ.

 والسبكي مقر بوجه ضعفه

 لكنه قال:

 (عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
لا يبلغ في الضعف 
إلى الحد الذي ادعاه ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثامن: 

أسقطَ من نقله عن الهيثمي 
عزو الحديث إلى "المعجم الصغير" للطبراني، 

فلزم التنبيه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية: 

**   الكلام على** الرواية، وإسناد الحديث.
*

مما سبق سطره ورسمه
 تجلى أن الحديث لم يقل بصحة إسناده إلا الحاكم، 

قال الحاكم في "المستدرك"

 (2/615):
 (صحيح الإسناد ( 1 ) 
وهو أول حديث ذكرته لعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم)
 انتهى، 

ومدار الحديث عند كل من أخرجه
 مرفوعا على عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم. 

ومما ينبغي التنبيه عليه في هذا الموضع
 أن الحاكم لا يُقبل كلامه هنا 
عند التحقيق العلمي،

 وذلك لأمور: 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

 ( 1 ): ومن اللطائف أن طبعة المستدرك الهندية، وقع فيها خطأ مطبعي،
 هكذا: "هذا حديث صيح الإسناد" 
وصيح من قولك تصيح الشيء إذا تكسر،
 كما في "تاج العروس شرح القاموس" (2/186)، فمعنى:
صيح الإسناد: منكسر الإسناد، 
وهذه عجيبة 
ولله حكمة في وقوع هذا الخطأ
 فتبصروا!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأول:

 أنه قال في كتابه"المدخل إلى الصحيح"
 (1/154): 

(عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
روى عن أبيه أحاديث موضوعة 
لا يخفى على من تأملها من أهل الصنعة
 أن الحمل فيها عليه) اهـ 


 وكان قال في أول "المدخل"
 (1/114): 

(وأنا مبين بعون الله وتوفيقه 
أسامي قوم من المجروحين
 ممن ظهر لي جرحهم اجتهادا،
 ومعرفة بجرحهم، 
لا تقليدا فيه لأحد من الأئمة،
 وأتوهم أن رواية أحاديث هؤلاء

لا تُحمل إلا بعد بيان حالهم 

لقول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
في حديثه:

( من حدث بحديث 
وهو يرى أنه كذب
فهو أحد الكاذبين ) )
 انتهى.

   وسردهم 
وذكر منهم 
عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
كما نقلناه لك.
 فهذا تعارض وتناقض من الحاكم،

 فما السبب فيه ؟!
 
وما الحامل له 
على تصحيح إسناد حديث 
فيه عبد الرحمن ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الجواب معلوم عند أهل الحديث
 والنظر السالم من الهوى، 

وهو أنه ابتدأ كتابة كتابه "المستدرك"
 سنة 393 هـ ( 1 ) 
أي بعد بلوغه 72 سنة من عمره،

 قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان"
 (5/233): 

(ذكر بعضهم أنه حصل له
تغير وغفلة
 في آخر عمره،

 ويدل على ذلك: 

أنه ذكر جماعة في كتاب "الضعفاء" له،
 وقطع بترك الرواية عنهم،
ومنع من الاحتجاج بهم،

 ثم أخرج أحاديث بعضهم في "مستدركه" 
وصححها، 

من ذلك:
 أنه أخرج حديثا لعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
وكان قد ذكره في الضعفاء، 

فقال:
 إنه روى عن أبيه
 أحاديث موضوعة 
لا تخفى على من تأملها من أهل الصنعة
 أن الحمل فيها عليه ) 

انتهى كلام الحافظ ابن حجر. 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

( 1 ): كما هو مثبت في "السماع" ( ج1 ص2) وغيرها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجرى على هذا علماء الحديث 
في شأن المستدرك،

ومنه قول السخاوي
 في "فتح المغيث" 
(1/36): 

(يقال إن السبب في ذلك 
أنه صنفه في أواخر عمره 
وقد حصلت له غفلة وتغير،

 أو أنه لم يتيسر له تحريره وتنقيحه، 

ويدل له

 أن تساهله 
في قدر الخمس الأول منه قليل جدا 
بالنسبة لباقيه،

 فإنه وجد عنده 
إلى هنا انتهى إملاء الحاكم ) 

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم
  راوي الحديث الذي احتج به
  مجيزوا التوسل بالذوات 
 ضعيف جدا في الحديث، 

 قاله علي بن المديني، 


 وقال أبو حاتم الرازي: 

كان في نفسه صالحاً،
  وفي الحديث واهياً.

 وضعفه أحمد 
 وابن معين 
 والبخاري 
 والنسائي
  والدارقطني 
 وغيرهم كثير،


  وقال الطحاوي: 

( حديثه عند أهل العلم بالحديث
  في النهاية من الضعف).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه عبارة إمام الحنفية في وقته
 وشيخ المصريين في زمانه،

أفيستحل الكاتب
 أن يتقرب إلى الله 
ويتعبد بحديث 
في النهاية من الضعف،

 كيف تقوى قدماك على التماسك 
وأنت تُسأل أمام ربك،

وبمَ تحتج،

 وعلى من تتكىء، 

أعد للمسألة جوابا،
 فإن الأمر عظيم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن في إسناد الحاكم والبيهقي 
رجلا اسمه عبد الله بن مسلم الفهري

 ترجمه الحافظ الذهبي في "الميزان"
 (2/405) 
وقال:
 (روى عن إسماعيل بن مسلمة بن قعنب 
عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم
 خبرا باطلا
 فيه 

"يا آدم لولا محمد ما خلقتك"

 رواه البيهقي في دلائل النبوة"

 انتهى.

   قال الحافظ ابن حجر 
في "لسان الميزان"
 (3/360): 

( قلت:
 لا أستبعد أن يكون هو 
الذي قبله فإنه من طبقته) اهـ.


  يعني بالذي قبله الترجمة السابقة لترجمة الفهري،
 وهو عبد الله بن مسلّم بن رُشيد 

قال الذهبي:

 ذكره ابن حبان 
متهم بوضع الحديث...

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 أن إسناد الحديث ضعفه 
جماعة كثيرون: 

 فمنهم:
 البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة"
 (5/486).

 ومنهم:
 الذهبي في "تلخيص المستدرك" 
(2/615)، 
قال: (موضوع)، 

وفي"الميزان": قال: (باطل)، 

فهو موضوع الإسناد باطل المتن. 

 ومنهم:
 الشيخ تقي الدين بن تيمية 
حكم بوضعه 
في "الرد على البكري" 
(ص6) 
من مختصره.

 ومنهم:
 ابن عبد الهادي الحافظ 
نصر القول بوضعه في 
"الصارم المنكي". 

 ومنهم:
 الحافظ ابن كثير
 في
 "البداية والنهاية"
 (2/323) 

قال عن راويه:
 (وهو متكلم فيه) 
ونقل كلام البيهقي بضعف راويه. 

 ومنهم: 
الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد"
 (8/253).

 ومنهم: 
السيوطي في "تخريج أحاديث الشفاء"
 (ص30).

 ومنهم:
 الزرقاني في "شرح المواهب" 
(1/76).

 ومنهم 
الشهاب الخفاجي في "شرح الشفاء"
 (2/242).

 ومنهم
 ملا علي القاري 
في "شرح الشفاء" 
(1/215).


ومنهم 
ابن عراق في"تنزيه الشريعة"
 (1/67) 
وذكر القول ببطلانه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة: 

**   في النظر في متن الحديث ودرايته.
*إن الثابت أن الدعاء الذي به قبل الله توبة آدم
 هو ما قاله الله في سورة الأعراف: 

{ قَالا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا
 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا 
لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ }

[ الأعراف: 23 ].

فهذه هي الكلمات
 التي تلقاها آدم من ربه فتاب عليه.

 كما قال تعالى: 
{ فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ 
كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ
 إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ }


[ البقرة: 37].



 قال ابن كثير الحافظ في "تفسيره"
 (1/116):

 ( روي هذا عن مجاهد، 
وسعيد بن جبير، 
وأبي العالية، 
والربيع بن أنس،
 والحسن، 
وقتادة، 
ومحمد بن كعب القرظي، 
وخالد بن معدان، 
وعطاء الخراساني 
وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم) 
اهـ.

عشرة من أهل العلم فسرها بآية الأعراف،
 ومنهم عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم
 راوي الحديث المنكر في توسل آدم. 

   وهذا مما يزيد في توهين روايته 
الحديث المنكر الواهي 
وهنا على وهن،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولم يذكر أن أحداً من الصحابة
 أو التابعين
 أو تابعيهم
 فسر الكلمات بتوسل آدم بالنبي 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 بطريق صحيحة ولا ضعيفة، 

إلا أن تكون واهية موضوعة

 ولعل قصة مغفرة ذنب آدم 
بتوسله بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

تلقاها جهلة المسلمين 
من أهل الكتاب
 في عيسى عليه السلام، 

فأرادوا إثبات فضيلة لنبينا 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
فقالوا ما قالوا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نقل الشهرستاني 
في كتابه"الملل والنحل"
(1/524) 
عن عقائد النصارى قولهم: 

(والمسيح عليه السلام درجته فوق ذلك،
 لأنه الابن الوحيد، 
فلا نظير له، 
ولا قياس له إلى غيره من الأنبياء.

 وهو الذي به غفرت زلة آدم.
 عليه السلام ) اهـ. 

   فهذا من اعتقاد النصارى،
 فنافسهم جهلة المسلمين
 في ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص47): 
بعد سياق حديث لما اقترف...
واستشهاد ابن* *تيمية به.

قال:

*


*(فهذا يدل على أن الحديث عند ابن تيمية
 صالح للاستشهاد والاعتبار**
لأن الموضوع أو الباطل*


*لا يستشهد به عند المحدثين) الخ..*
*
** أقول: 

*بل إن شيخ الإسلام ذكر الحديث
 في "الرد على البكري"
 في أوله وحكم عليه بالوضع 
وأنه أشبه
بحكايات بني إسرائيل 


قال (ص6):

 (هذا الحديث وأمثاله 
لا يحتج به في إثبات حكم شرعي 
لم يسبقه أحد من الأئمة إليه
 وإثبات عبادة لم يقلها 
أحد من الصحابة 
ولا التابعين وتابعيهم

 إلا من هو أجهل الناس
 بطرق الأحكام الشرعية،
وأضلهم في المسالك الدينية،

فإن هذا الحديث لم ينقله أحد 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
لا بإسناد حسن 
ولا صحيح، 
بل ولا ضعيف يُستأنس به 
و يعتضد به ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وشيخ الإسلام ذكر في غير موضع
 أن الحديث موضوع، 


ولكنه لما كان فيما نقل الكاتب 
طرفا منه في كلام مع أهل وحدة الوجود

ذكر هذين الحديثين بأسانيدهما 
على خلاف عادته
 فهو لا يذكر إسناداً إلا نادراً 

وإنما ساق الأسانيد
 ليعلم حالهما من طالعهما،

 وعادة العلماء أن من ساق إسنادا 
فقد أدى عهدته، 

والحكم عليه بعد ذلك بوضع أو غيره
 إنما يكون إذا أراد الرد 
على من يعتمده في لفظ من ألفاظه. 



   ولهذا تجد
حفاظ الحديث 
كأبي نعيم والخطيب ونحوهما،
 والبيهقي أحيانا 
يذكرون من الأحاديث الموضوعة 
أو شديدة الضعف 
ما يعرفه أهل النظر،

 واُعتذر عنهم 
بأنهم يسوقون الأسانيد
 ومن ساق الإسناد فقد ذكر عواره أو ظلامه 
إن كان فيه عوار أو ظلمة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص50):

*
*( وفي الحديث 
التوسل برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*قبل أن يتشرف العالم بوجوده فيه،*
* وأن المدار في صحة التوسل*
*على أن يكون للمتوسَل به** القدر الرفيع عند ربه عز وجل*
* وأنه لا يشترط كونه حيا في دار الدنيا) اهـ.*


*أقول:

* لم يكتف الكاتب بتصحيح حديث موضوع 

بل استخرج للحكم الوارد فيه علة 
ثم عدى العلة بالقياس إلى غير محل الحكم
 وإلى غير زمان الحكم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتوضيح هذا: 

   أن في الحديث توسل آدم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قبل وجوده، 

أي قبل حياته،

أي: وهو فاقد الحياة، 

ولا معنى لتوسله بمن كان كذلك
 إلا جوازه في الحياة، 
وقبلها وبعدها.

 كذا استنتاج الهوى 
وقياس الردى. 

   ثم إن تخصيص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
عند هذا الكاتب بالتوسل
 لا معنى له 
حيث قاس كل من كان له عند الله القدر الرفيع
 على النبي،
بجامع النبوة،
أو الولاية،
أو الكرامة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا هو عين احتجاج أصحاب القبور 
المفتونين بعبادتها من دون الله،

 عدوا بالقياس دعاء الميت والطلب منه
 على طلب الدعاء من الحي،

 وجادلوا في ذلك،

 فلما ظنوا أنه ثبت لهم ما زعموه 
في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

قالوا:

 لا معنى لاختصاص
 النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعاء
أو الاستشفاع 
أو نحوه من العبادات،

 بل يعدى جواز هذا الفعل إلى غيره 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
بجامع النبوة إن كان نبيا 
أو الكرامة.


أو كما قال هذا القائل هنا: 

( المدار في صحة التوسل
 على أن يكون للمتوسَل به القدر الرفيع 
عند ربه عز وجل )، 

وهذا تمهيد وتقعيد لمسائل 
لم يفصح عنها في هذا الموضع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فانظر هذا التجرؤعلى أحكام الشرع:

 تصحح الموضوعات،
 وقياس فاسد 
لم يقل به عالم قط
 منذ بعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى انتهاء القرون الثلاثة الأولى 
حتى ظهرت القرامطة الباطنية،

 وأتباعهم (إخوان الصفا) 
وهم جماعة مشهورة 
ظهروا في أول القرن الرابع،

 وهم الذين جلبوا هذا الذي تبناه الكاتب 
وقبله أخذه أهل الضلالة،

 فانظر ما قاله إخوان الصفا
 وكيف شرعوا هذا الدين
 الذي لم يعرفه المسلمون في المئات الثلاث،

فسبحان 
من صير القلوب إلى قلبين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

جاء في الرسالة 42
 من رسائل "إخوان الصفا" (4/21). 

قولهم:

 ( اعلم يا أخي أن من الناس من يتقرب إلى الله
بأنبيائه ورسله وبأئمتهم وأوصيائهم
 أو بأولياء الله وعباده الصالحين،

 أو بملائكة الله المقربين 
والتعظيم لهم ومساجدهم 
والاقتداء بهم وبأفعالهم
 والعمل بوصاياهم وسننهم على ذلك
 بحسب ما يمكنهم ويتأتى لهم 
ويتحقق في نفوسهم ويؤدي إليه اجتهادهم.

 فأما من يعرف الله حق معرفته 
فهو لا يتوسل إليه بأحد غيره، 
وهذه مرتبة أهل المعارف الذين هم أولياء الله.




    وأما من قصر فهمه ومعرفته وحقيقته
 فليس له طريق إلى الله تعالى إلا بأنبيائه.

 ومن قصر فهمه معرفته فليس له طريق إلى الله تعالى
 إلا بالأئمة من خلفائهم وأوصيائهم وعباده. 

فإن قصر فهمه ومعرفته بهم 
فليس له طريق إلا اتباع آثارهم والعمل بوصاياهـم
 والتعلق بسننهم والذهاب إلى مساجدهم ومشاهدهم 
والدعاء والصلاة والصيام والاستغفار،
 وطلب الغفران والرحمة عند قبورهم 
وعند تماثيلهم المصورة على أشكالهم،
 لتذكار آياتهم وتعرف أحوالهم 
من الأصنام والأوثان 
وما يشاكل ذلك
 طلبا للقُربة إلى الله 
والزلفى لديه.

   ثم اعلم!
 أنه على كل حال من يعبد شيئا من الأشياء
ويتقرب إلى الله تعالى بأحد 
فهو أصلح حالا 
ممن لا يدين شيئا 
ولا يتقرب إلى الله البتة ).اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هكذا أدخل إخوان الصفا الباطنيون
الشركَ في المسلمين، 

فانتشر في الجهال انتشارا،
 واشتعل فيهم اشتعال اللهب في يابس الشجر، 

فقام جماعات من العلماء ينكرون هذا،

 وكان أول أمره غير متضحة غايته،
 ولا مستبين سبيله،
 لأن المسلمين 
لم يكن
دين الأصنام فيهم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم استبان الشأن،
 وانكشف الغطاء 
فأنكره العلماء في القرن الرابع والخامس، 
ومنهم ابن عقيل الحنبلي، فقال:


( لما صعبت التكاليف على الجهال والطغام
عدلوا عن أوضاع الشرع
 إلى تعظيم أوضاع وضعوها لأنفسهم،

 فسهلت عليهم 
إذ لم يدخلوا بها تحت أمر غيرهم.

 وهم عندي كفار لهذه الأوضاع،
 مثل تعظيم القبور،
وخطاب الموتى بالحوائج 

وكتب الرقاع
 فيها يا مولاي افعل بي كذا وكذا،

 وإلقاء الخرق على الشجر
 اقتداء بمن عَبَدَ اللات والعزى ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا الشرك الأكبر 

أصله وسببه هذا القياس الفاسد الباطل

 الذي قاله صاحب المفاهيم،


 باب التوسل بالذوات 

الذي لا نقول بأنه شرك
 بل هو بدعة من الطرق والوسائل
 لهذا الشرك الأكبر 


وكل ما كان وسيلة إلى الكفر والشرك 
فهو ممنوع

يجب سد بابه
وإغلاقه 
ووصده 
وتتريبه 
حتى لا يُفتح مرة أخرى.


ومن في قلبه
 حب لله وللإسلام
 الذي جاء به رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


ليغار ويشتد غضباً 
أن يعود شرك الجاهلية،

 الذي أزالته 
بعثة حبيبنا 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وعقد المؤلف فصلاً (ص51) 
عنونه بـ:
 توسل اليهود به صلى الله عليه وسلم.

**وساق فيه* *أن ابن عباس قال:

 ( كانت يهود خيبر تقاتل غطفان
 فلما التقوا هزمت يهود، 
فدعت يهود* *بهذا الدعاء،
 وقالوا إنا نسألك بحق النبي الأمي 
الذي وعدتنا أن تخرجه لنا في آخر* *الزمان
 أن تنصرنا عليهم...) 

"تفسير القرطبي"
 (2/ 26- 27) ) اهـ.**


** وأقول:

* إن المؤلف أغرب كثيرا
 في الاستدلال بفعل اليهود الذي نقله،

 فمن حيث الرواية:
 فإن قول ابن عباس ذكره الكاتب 
غير مخرج ولم يذكر من صحح إسناده
 لأنه لم يجد من صححه

 وقدأخرجه الحاكم في "المستدرك" 
(2/263)،

 والبيهقي في"دلائل النبوة"
 (2/ 76)

 من طريق عبد الملك بن هارون بن عنترة 
عن أبيه عن جده عن سعيد بن جبير
 عن ابن عباس من كلامه.

وقال الحاكم بعد ذكره الحديث:
 (أدت الضرورة إلى إخراجه في التفسير وهو غريب) اهـ،

قال الذهبي في "تلخيصه":
 (قلت: لا ضرورة في ذلك، 
فعبد الملك متروك هالك) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر السيوطي في "الدر المنثور"

 أن إسناده ضعيف، 

وهو لا يقول ضعيف
 إلا إذا لم يكن 
في الإسناد حيلة يصحح بها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحاكم قد ذكر عبد الملك في "المدخل"
(1/170)

وقال: 
(روى عن أبيه أحاديث موضوعة)

وعبد الملك هذا كذبه
 ابن معين وابن حبان والجوزجاني وغيرهم،

 وهو الذي وضع حديثا لفظه:

(أربعة أبواب من أبواب الجنة مفتحة:
 الإسكندرية وعسقلان 
وقزوين وعبادان، 
وفضل جُدّة على هؤلاء
 كفضل بيت الله على سائر البيوت).

كذب صريح،

ويروج ما يرويه جهلة المسلمين،
 ممن لا يغارون على كلام رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

والقوم لهم ولع بالكذوبات، 
وإعراض عن الصحاح.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال شيخ الإسلام في "التوسل والوسيلة" 
1/299-30 
"مجموع الفتاوى" :



  ( قوله تعالى: 
{ وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا }

[البقرة: 89]
 
إنما نزلت باتفاق أهل التفسير والسير
 في اليهود المجاورين للمدينة أولا، 
كبني قينقاع وقريظة والنظير،

 وهم الذين كانوا يحالفون الأوس والخزرج 
وهم الذين عاهدهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
لما قدم المدينة 
ثم لما نقضوا العهد حاربهم...

 فكيف يقال:
 نزلت في يهود خيبر وغطفان؟

 فإن هذا من كذاب جاهل 
لا يحسن كيف يكذب. 



 ومما يبين ذلك

 أنه ذكر فيه انتصار اليهود على غطفان 
لما دعوا بهذا الدعاء، 
وهذا مما لم ينقله أحد 
غير هذا الكذاب )

 انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا ظهر هذا وانجلى
 فالرواية الثابتة الصحيحة 

ما أخرجه ابن جرير
 (2/333 ط.شاكر)، 

وأبو نعيم في "الدلائل"
 (1/ من الأصل)

 والبيهقي في "الدلائل" 
(2/75)

كلهم من طريق ابن إسحاق في "سيرته"
 (ص63رواية يونس بن بكير) 

قال: حدثني عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة قال:
 حدثني أشياخ منا قالوا:

 لم يكن أحد من العرب أعلم بشأن رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم
منا:

 كان معنا يهود، 
وكانوا أهل كتاب وكنا أصحاب وثن 
وكنا إذا بلغنا منهم ما يكرهون قالوا: 

إن نبيا مبعوثا الآن قد أظل زمانه 
نتبعه فنقتلكم قتل عاد وإرم،

 فلما بعث الله عز وجل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
اتبعناه وكفروا به،

ففينا وفيهم أنزل الله عز وجل:

{ وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا }

[ البقرة: 89]

وهذا إسناد جليل، 
فإن الأشياخ هؤلاء صحابة
 أدركوا الأمر وعلموه
 فما أجل هذا وأحسنه!.

   وقد جاءت أخبار كثيرة في هذا المعنى
 عن ابن عباس وغيره، 

تركتها اجتزاء بما صح، 
وحذر الملال بسرد الطوال.

 فاللهم! ألهم وعلِّم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ذكر الكاتب (ص52)

**حديث عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله عنه

 في توسل الضرير 

بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*


*في حياته.*



* أقول:*

هذا الحديث رواه الإمام أحمد في "مسنده"
 (4/138)، 

والترمذي في "جامعه"
 (5/569)،

 والنسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة" 
(417-418)،

 وابن ماجه في "سننه"
(1385)، 

والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"
 (9/19) 

والحاكم في"المستدرك" 
(1/313 و519) 

وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال أحمد: 
ثنا عثمان بن عمر ثنا شعبة عن أبي جعفر 
قال سمعت غمارة بن خزيمة يحدث عن عثمان بن حنيف به.

 ثم رواه أحمد قال:
 ثنا روح قال:
 حدثنا شعبة عن أبي جعفر المديني به.

ثم رواه أحمد قال:
 ثنا مؤمل قال: حدثنا حماد- يعني ابن سلمة-
 قال: حدثنا أبو جعفر الخطمي به. 


قال النسائي في "عمل اليوم والليلة":

 خالفهما هشام الدستوائي وروح بن القاسم فقالا: 
عن أبي جعفر عمير بن يزيد بن خراشة 
عن أبي أمامة بن سهل عن عثمان بن حنيف. 

وهذا الاختلاف علة، 

قد يرد بها بعض المحدثين الحديث،
 وهي موضع تأمل.

 وإسناد رواية شعبة وحماد حسن لابأس به،

 فإن أبا جعفر هو الخطمي المدني
 كما ثبت في روايات أحمد وغيره،
 وهو عمير بن يزيد الأنصاري الخطمي المدني،

 قال الحافظ في"التقريب": 
(صدوق). 

   ورأى طائفة من أهل العلم ضعف الحديث،
 لأن أبا جعفر فيه كلام،

 وبعضهم ضعف الإسناد 
لأجل عدم التثبت أن أبا جعفر هو الخطمي،
 معتمدين على نفي الترمذي 
أن يكون هو الخطمي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا،
 ولا حُجة في الحديث 
على ما ادعاه 
مجيزواالتوسل بالذوات والجاه ونحوها،

 لأنه جارٍ على أصول الشريعة 
في باب التوسل، 

وهو التوسل بدعاء النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته، 

وهو معنى الشفاعة،

 
فمدلول الحديث 

التوسل بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
والتوجه بدعائه في حياته، 

وهذا مما ثبتت به السنة 
في أمور غير هذا الحديث، 
فأثبته أهل السنة والحديث، 
ولا مراء في هذا،
 ولا استشكال في معنى الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن ظن أن الحديث 
فيه توسل بالذات 

فيلزمه تساؤل،

وهو أن يقال:

 كيف يخفى هذا الدعاء 
الذي فيه توسل بالذات 
على عميان ومكفوفي الصحابة
فلم يستعملوه في حياته ولا بعد مماته،
 ولا من بعدهم، 
والناس حريصون على جوارحهم وحواسهم ؟ 

نعلم من هذا الإلزام
 أن الحديث إنما فيه التوسل بدعاء 

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 لا بذاته،

 وهذا مقطوع به جزما، 
فيبقى الحديث خاصا بهذا الأعمى وحده 
ومعجزة لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 والحمد لله 
الموفق للصالحات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم قال** الكاتب:

**(وليس هذا خاصاً بحياته صلى الله عليه وسلم
بل قد استعمل بعض الصحابة 
هذه** الصيغة من التوسل 
بعد** وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم).* 




 واستدل له بتعليم عثمان بن حنيف
 رجلا له حاجه عند عثمان
 أن يدعو فيقول: 
(اللهم إني أسألك 
وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
نبي الرحمة
 يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربك
 فيقضي حاجتي، 
وتذكر حاجتك..) ففعله.
 فقضى عثمان حاجته. 

هذا مختصر ما رواه الطبراني. 

قال: 
(هذه القصة صححها الحافظ الطبراني
 والحافظ أبو عبد الله المقدسي). 


أقول:

 هنا بدأ صاحب المفاهيم 
وشرع في تعميته الحقائق،
وكَفْره النقول الصادقة،
 وأخذه في التمويه 
على غير المتتبعين لمقالاته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقال: 

هذه القصة صححها الحافظ الطبراني...

 وما صححها الطبراني وحاشاه،

 ولو نقلت ما قاله صدقا وأمانة
 لما لبست على المطالع لكلامك،

 إذ الثقة فيمن ينتسب إلى العلم 
تعمي كثيرين عن تتبع نقوله 
وهل يصدق فيها ولا يحرِّف

 أم الشأن استغلال الثقة
 في نشر وترويج غير الحق ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الطبراني في "الصغير"
 (1/184):

 ( لم يروه عن روح بن القاسم
إلا شبيب بن سعيد أبو سعيد المكي- وهو ثقة-
 وهو الذي يحدث عنه ابنه ( 1 ) أحمد بن شبيب
عن أبيه عن يونس بن يزيد الأيلي. 

وقد روى هذا الحديث شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي 
واسمه عمير بن يزيد- وهو ثقة- 
تفرد به عثمان بن عمر بن فارس عن شعبة 
والحديث صحيح ) اهـ. 

 فبهذا النقل اتضح أن تصحيح الطبراني للحديث السابق
 وهو قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

ولكن القصة لم يعترض لها الطبراني
 بتصحيح ولا غيره،

 بل قال: (لم يروه... الخ) 
وهو يُشعر بضعف القصة عنده، 
وهو الحق.

 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ): تحرفت مطبوعة "المعجم الصغير" في هذه الجملة،
 والتصويب من "مجمع البحرين" للهيثمي
 (1/101/1) نسخة أحمد الثالث بتركيا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبيان هذا 

أن القصة رواها الطبراني في "الصغير" و"الكبير" 
(9/17-18) 

من طريق شيخه طاهر بن عيسى بن قيرس المصري التميمي،
 حدثنا أصبغ بن الفرج حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب 
عن شبيب بن سعيدالمكي عن روح بن القاسم 
عن أبي جعفر الخطمي المدني به. 

 وهذا الإسناد آفته
رواية عبد الله بن وهب عن شبيب بن سعيد 
وهي منكرة عند أهل الحديث


لم أر بينهم اختلافا في ذلك.

 قال ابن عدي في"الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال"
(4/1347)

 ( حدث عنه ابن وهب
 بأحاديث مناكير)، 

ثم قال: 

(ولعل شبيب بمصر في تجارته إليها
 كتب عنه ابن وهب من حفظه
 فيغلط ويهم،
 
وأرجو أنه لا يتعمد شبيب
 هذا الكذب ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والقصة مدارها على هذا الإسناد، 

فالمتن منكر،
 ولا خير في منكر.

 ثم مما يدلل على هذه النكارة
 أن الحديث رواه الحاكم
 (1/526-527) 

وابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" 
(ص170ط الهند) 

من طريق أحمد بن شبيب بن سعيد قال: 
ثنا أبي عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر المدني
 وهو الخطمي 
عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف 
عن عمه عثمان بن حنيف قال:

 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وجاءه رجل
 فذكر الحديث دون القصة. 

   وهذا الرواية أصح، 
لأنها من روايات أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه

 قال الحافظ في "التقريب" 
في ترجمة شبيب:

 ( لا بأس بحديثه من روايات ابنه أحمد عنه 
لا من رواية ابن وهب ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأحمد بن شبيب وهو الراوي المختص بأبيه
 لم يذكر القصة عن أبيه 
وهي من نفس الطريق 
التي رواها ابن وهب عن شبيب

 فدل تفرد ابن وهب عن شبيب 
على نكارتها 

ودلت مخالفة رواية ابن وهب عن شبيب 
- وهي منكرة -
 لرواية أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه 

دل ذلك 
على شدة نكارتها وبطلانها،
 وأنها يمكن أن تكون مكذوبة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تبين هذا 
فالقصة إما مكذوبة
 أو منكرة
 للأمور التي ذكرنا،

 وهي حجة كافية ناصعة بيضاء
 لمن أراد الله تبصرته، 
ومن يضلل الله فماله من هاد. 

   والعجب من صاحب المفاهيم
 كيف يكون حبه للمنكرات والواهيات
 أشد من حبه لما صح من حديث رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

وكان حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نفي الكذب عنه،
 وترك الواهيات المنسوبة له،
لا نشرها وترويجها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الإسناد شيخ الطبراني طاهر بن عيسى،
وهو مجهول لا يعرف بالعدالة،


 ذكره الذهبي

 ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً،
 فهو مجهول الحال،
 لا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره

 لاسيما فيما يخالف 
نصوص الكتاب والسنة.


 قاله الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله
 في "تيسير العزيز الحميد"
(ص212 ط الأولى).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص54):

*
*( إن عثمان بن حنيف "علَّم من شكا إليه
 إبطاء الخليفة عن قضاء حاجته 
هذا الدعاء الذي فيه: 
التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
والنداء له، 
مستغيثا به
 بعد وفاته
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ) اهـ.*



* أقول:

*هذه ثالثة الأثافي،
 وقاصمة الظهر،
 أنستنا ما قبلها من التوسل البدعي،

 فإذا الشأن في النداء للموتى
والاستغاثة بهم، 


فما كنت أظن أن يبلغ صاحب المفاهيم 
هذا المبلغ من الهوى 
حتى رأيت رَقْمَه ببنانه،
 وقوله بلسانه، 

فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،
 ويا مقلب القلوب 
ثبِّت قلوبنا على طاعتك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا القول فاسد 
مناهض لدين الإسلام، 
موافق لما عليه أهل الجاهلية 
من الاستغاثة بالأنبياء والصالحين 
وندائهم لكشف الملمات 
ورفع المدلهمات،

 أفما يقرأ هؤلاء القرآن، 
ويسمعون قول سلف الأمة من الصالحين ؟



أفما قرؤوا قوله تعالى:

 { قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ 
فَلا يَمْلِكُونَ 
كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ 
وَلا تَحْوِيلاً *

 أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ 
يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ 
أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ 
وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ 
وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ 
إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُوراً }



[ الاسراء: 56-57 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي هذه الآية 
إنكار عام 
على كل من دعا من دون الله شيئا، 
جنيا أو نبيا

 فكلمة { الَّذِينَ} 
في الآية اسم موصول،
 والأسماء الموصولة من صيغ العموم
عند الأصوليين والنحويين 
كما هو مقرر في هذين العلمين.


 فقوله: { الَّذِينَ}
يعم كل من دُعي من دونه تعالى
 في كشف الضر
 أو تحويله،

فعمَّتْ الأنبياء والصالحين 
وغيرهم من الملائكة والجن 
فدعاء هؤلاء لا يجوز، 
فإنه دين الجاهلية والمشركين 


وصور هذا الدعاء كثيرة 

فمنها 

النداء للموتى أنبياء أو غيرهم
 كما هو ظاهر من الآية، 

ومنها

 الاستغاثة.

 فالأنبياء والصالحون بعد مماتهم
 لا يملكون لأنفسهم 
ضرا ولا نفعا،

فكيف يملكون لغيرهم.

 فهذه الآية 
تظهر دين المشركين وتبينه 

فما لهؤلاء يعودون إلى دين المشركين.

 ما لهم يدَعون دين الرسل المتيقن،
 ويرضون بدين الجاهلية الباطل ؟!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن  
(ص24) 
من رده على ابن جرجيس:


( وقال تعالى:

{ وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 

لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئاً 

وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ*

أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ
وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ }

[ النحل: 21 ]،


 وليست هذه الآية في الأصنام 
كما يزعمه من لم يتدبر، 
لأن{ وَالَّذِينَ}
 لا يُخبر به إلا عن العقلاء،

ولأن الأصنام من الأخشاب والأحجار
 لا يحلها الموت،
 فإنها لم تحلها الحياة حتى يحلها الموت،

ولأنها لا تبعث يوم القيامة 
بعث الإنسان ليجزى بما كسبت يداه،
ولا يُعقل منها شعور بهذا البعث
 حتى ينفيه الله عنها،

 وقد قال تعالى:
{ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ }

[ النحل: 21 ]،

فهذه الآية 
فيمن يموت ويُبعث، 
كما لا يخفى على من تدبرها،

 وتأمل قوله تعالى:
{ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ }

 

وهذا إنما يُستعمل فيمن يعقل 
كما لا يخفى على من له معرفة باللغة العربية،

 فالحمد لله 
على ظهور الحجة
وبيان المحجة ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عودٌ إلى استدلاله الفاسد
 بقول المكروب بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي )

 وأي دليل في هذا 
بعد معرفة بطلان الحديث ونكارته ؟!
 أفيُحتج بالمنكرات والأباطيل ؟!

 إنه لعجب عجيب
 وأمر غريب 
واستدلال مريب،

 فنتنزل معهم في المناظرة بالكلام 
على معنى هذا اللفظ

 فأقول:

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أولاً: 

أيكون قولك وقول المسلمين في "التشهد":
 (السلام عليك أيها النبي...) 
نداء للنبي بعد مماته ؟

 أينادي المسلمون النبي في كل صلاة،

 أم أن لفظ النداء هنا 
لاستحضار منزلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛
 ليكون أمكن في القلب 
لما يجب في حقه من تعزيره وتوقيره ونصرته ؟

 فما استدل واحد 
من العلماء المهتدين بالتشهد
 على دعوى جواز مناداة النبي بعد موته،
 وهذا إجماع لا خلاف فيه.

   وهذا الأثر- مع نكارته الشديدة- 
من هذا الباب 
إنما يكون لاستحضار ما قلنا
 في لفظ المصلي في التشهد، 

وهو التفات،
 والالتفات له مقتضيات معلومة
 في فنون المعاني والبيان، 

وأقول هذا تنزلا في المجادلة،
وإلا فما ينبغي ابتداءً، 
والمناسب هنا ما ذكرنا آنفاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثانياً: 

غاية ما في هذا الأثر
 المنكر الضعيف 
أنه توجه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعاء،

 فأين هذا من دعاء الميت؟! 

فإن التوجه بالمخلوقات سؤال به لا سؤال منه،

 وكل أحد يفرِّق 
بين سؤال الشخص وبين السؤال به،

 فإنه في السؤال به قد أخلص الدعاء لله،
 ولكن توجه إلى الله بذاته،

 وأما في سؤاله نفسه
 ما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله،

 فيكون قد جعله شريك الله 
في عبادة الدعاء، 

فليس في حديث الأعمى
 وحديث ابن حنيف هذا
 إلا إخلاص الدعاء لله 
كما هو صريح فيه،

إلا قوله 
يا محمد إني أتوجه بك،

 وهذا ليس فيه المخاطبة للميت 

فيما لا يقدر عليه،
 إنما فيه مخاطبته مستحضراً له في ذهنه 

كما يقول المصلي:
 السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ( 1 )
 كما أوضحته في الوجه الأول.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< 

( 1 ): "تيسير العزيزالحميد" (ص212).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثالثاً: 

أيكون هذا الدعاء
 الذي تفرج به الكروب، 
وتزول به الشدائد المهلكات،
 وتحصل به المنجيات 
خفياً على الأمة،

 فلم يستعملوه 
حين أصابتهم الشدة والضيق ؟! 

قحط المسلمون في زمن عمر
 فتوجهوا بالعباس أي - بدعائه - 
والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ميت عندهم،

 وأصاب المسلمين فتن في زمن عثمان وعلي،
 وبعده محن وأمور لا يعلم شدتها إلا الله
 فلِمَ لَمْ يستعملوه ؟!

 أين زعمكم
 يا أرباب الحِجاج!
 وأصحاب الفهوم ؟!!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قوله (ص54):

*

*(ولما ظن الرجل أن حاجته قضيت 
بسبب كلام عثمان مع الخليفة 
بادر** ابن حنيف بنفي ذلك الظن،
 وحدثه بالحديث الذي سمعه وشهده،
 ليثبت له أن حاجته إنما* *قضيت
 بتوسله به صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وندائه له 
واستغاثته به) اهـ.**


*
* أقول: 

*هذا افتراء على صحابي جليل 
شهد بدراً وما بعدها، 
وقول بالظن، 
والظن أكذب الحديث،
وجراءة ما بعدها جراءة.




وقد قدم كلامه هذا بمقدمة فيها:
 أن القصة صحيحة 
صححها الطبراني والمقدسي،
 ونقل تصحيحهم لها المنذري والهيثمي وغيرهم،

وهذا هوى ظاهر

 إذ أن كلام الطبراني كما سبق نقله بحروفه،
 إنما هو في تصحيح الحديث أي: المرفوع،
 ولم يقل: (القصة صحيحة)،
بل قال: (الحديث صحيح)،

 وليت شعري! 

أما اقشعر بدن كاتب المفاهيم 
وهو يفتري هذه الافتراءات،
وينقل ويكذب في النقل،

{ إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ
الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ }

[ النحل: 105 ]، 


 ولا شك أن افتراء كهذا 
على صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وعلى حفاظ المسلمين وأئمتهم 
تشق قراءته 
وتشق رؤيته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص68) معنونا:

 (التوسل به في المرض والشدائد).

*

*عن الهيثم بن [حنش] ( 1 ) قال:
 كنا عند عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما
 فخدرت رجله،

 فقال له رجل:
 اذكر أحب الناس إليك.
 فقال: يا محمد! 
فكأنما نشط من عقال.
*
*    وعن مجاهد قال: خدرت رِجْلُ رَجُلٍ 
عند ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما 

فقال له ابن عباس:
 اذكر أحب الناس إليك. 
فقال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فذهب خدره،

ثم قال:
 فهذا توسل في صورة النداء) اهـ.* 


* 
أقول:

*الكلام هنا في أمرين: 

 الأول: 

الرواية: 

فالخبر الأول أخرجه ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة"
 (رقم170)،

 قال: حدثنا محمد بن خالد بن محمد البرذعي قال:
 ثنا حاجب بن سليمان قال:
 ثنا محمد بن مصعب، 
قال: ثنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن الهيثم بن حنش به.

 وهذا إسنادٌ ضعيف جداً، 

فيه عِللٌ كثيرة: 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

( 1 ): وحُرف اسم الراوي في "المفاهيم" إلى خنس، فصححته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

منها: 

أن محمد بن مصعب القرقساني ضعيف عندهم، 

قال ابن معين:

 لم يكن من أصحاب الحديث، 
كان مغفلا.

 وقال النسائي:
ضعيف 

ومثله عن أبي حاتم الرازي.


وقال ابن حبان:
 (يقلب الأسانيد،
ويرفع المراسيل
 لا يجوز الاحتجاج به ).


 وقال الإسماعيلي:
 محمد بن مصعب من الضعفاء.

 وقال الخطيب: 
كان كثير الغلط؛
 لتحديثه من حفظه.



وقال أحمد:
 ليس به بأس،
 ونحوه عن ابن عدي.

ووثقه ابن قانع، 
وابن قانع من المتساهلين.


 فمن هذا يتضح ضعْفُه 
كما ذهب إليه أئمة أهل العلم.


وأما قول أحمد: 
ليس به بأس، 
يعني في نفسه،
فهو صدوق في نفسه،

 ولكنه ضعيف الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها: 

أن الهيثم بن حنش 
مجهول العين، 

قال الخطيب 
في "الكفاية فيعلوم الرواية"
(ص88):


( المجهول عند أصحاب الحديث
 هو كل من لم يشتهر بطلب العلم في نفسه،
 ولا عرفه العلماء به،

ومن لم يُعرف حديثه إلا من جهة راوٍ واحد،

 مثل عمرو ذي مر،
 وجبار الطائي،
 وعبد الله بن أغر الهمداني،
 والهيثم بن حنش...

 هؤلاء كلهم لم يرو عنهم 
غير أبي اسحاق السبيعي ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها: 

أن أبا إسحاق السبيعي مدلس، 
وقد عنعنه
عن هذا المجهول.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها:

 أن أبا إسحاق قد اختلط،

 ومما يدل على تخليطه في هذا الحديث
 أنه رواه تارة عن أبي شعبة
 (أو أبي سعيد)، 

وتارة عن عبد الرحمن بن سعد. 

وهذا اضطراب 
يُرَدُّ به الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأمثل ما روي في هذا الباب وأصحه
 على تدليس أبي إسحاق فيه،

 ما رواه البخاري في "الأدب المفرد"
 (964)
 قال:

 حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: 
حدثنا سفيان عن أبي إسحاق 
عن عبد الرحمن بن سعد قال:

 ( خدرت رِجْلُ ابن عمر، 
فقال له رجل:
 أذكر أحب الناس إليك فقال محمد ).

   وهذه الرواية أصح ما روي،

 وأفادت فوائد:

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأولى: 

قول ابن عمر: محمد، 
بدون حرف النداء،

 والشائع عند العرب
 - كما سيأتي- 
استعمال "يا النداء" في تذكر الحبيب؛
 ليكون أكثر استحضاراً في ذهن الخادرة رجله،
 فتنطلق.

 

وابن عمر عدل عن الاستعمال الشائع إلى غيره؛ 
لما في الشائع 
من ا لمحذور.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثانية:

 أن تذكره للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وأنه أحبّ الناس إليه 
هو الحق؛ 

لأنه لا يؤمن أحد
 حتى يكون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
أحبَّ إليه
 من والده 
وولده 
والناس أجمعين؛
 بل ومن نفسه
 التي بين جنبيه.

وهذا ما نعقد عليه قلوبنا، 
بهداية ربنا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالثة:

 أن سفيان من الحفاظ الأثبات،
 فنقله خبر أبي إسحاق
 بهذا اللفظ 
يدل على أنه هو المحفوظ، 

وسواه 
غلط مردود.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما الخبر الثاني: 

فأخرجه ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة"
 (169)،

وفي إسناده: 
غياث بن إبراهيم كذبوه. 


قال ابن معين:
كذاب خبيث.


 ولفظه في تذكره (محمداً) 
مجردٌ من حرف النداء،
 فلا حجة فيه، 

والكلام فيه
 على نحو ما مر في قول ابن عمر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأمر الثاني: 
في الدراية: 

يقال لهذا المستدل: 
غاية ما ذكرته 
أن فيه ذكرا للمحبوب، 

لاطلب حاجة منه 
أو به أن يُزال ما به،
 ولا أن يكون واسطة
 لإزالة خدر الرجل،

 وليس فيه توسلٌ،
 
وإلا لكان لازماً أن من ذكر محبوبه 
فقد استغاث به 
وتوسل به في إزالة شدته، 

وهذا من أبطل الباطل،
 وأمحل المحال.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما قوله

 إذا ذكر الكافرُ حبيبه 
فزال خدَرُ رجله 
وانتشرت بعد قَيْد وخدور ؟

 أفيكون توسل به ؟!

 ويكون من يزيل الأمراض والأخدار
 - سبحانه وتعالى -
 قد قَبِلَ هذه الوسيلة ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الدواء-التجريبي- للخَدَر 
كان معروفاً عند الجاهليين
 قبل الإسلام جُرَّب فنفع، 

وليس فيه إلا ذكر المحبوب، 

وقيل في تفسير ذلك:

 إن ذكره لمحبوبه يجعل الحرارة الغريزية 
تتحرك في بدنه،
فيجري الدم في عروقه،

 فتتحرك أعصاب الرِجل،
 فيذهب الخَدَر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجاءت الأشعار بهذا كثيرا 
في الجاهلية والإسلام: 

 فمنها:

 قول الشاعر:

صبُّ محبُّ إذا ما رِجْلُه خَدَرت 

    نادى (كُبَيْشَةَ) حتى يذهب الخَدَر

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقولُ الآخر:

على أنَّ رجلي لا يَزَالُ امْذِلُها

  مقيماً بها حتى أُجيْلَكِ في فكري

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال كُثَيَّر:

إذا مَذَلَتْ رجلي ذكرتُكِ اشتفي

    بدعواك من مَذْلٍ بها فيهونُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال جميلُ بثينةَ:

وأنتِ لعَيْنِيْ قُرَّةٌ حين نَلْتَقِيْ     وذِكْرُكِ يَشفِيْني إذا خَدَرتْ رجلي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقالت امرأة:

إذا خدرت رجلي دعوتُ ابنَ مُصْعبٍ

   فإنْ قلتُ: عبدَاللهِ أجْلَى فتورَها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الموصلي:

واللهِ ما خَدَرَتْ رجلي وما عَثَرَتْ

إلا ذكرتُكِ حتى يَذْهبَ الخدَرُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الوليد بن يزيد:

أثيبي هائماً كَلِفاً مُعَنَّى

   إذا خَدَرتْ له رجْلٌ دَعاكِ ( 1 )


 وغير ذلك من الأشعار،

أفيقال:
 
إن هؤلاء توسلوا بمن يحبونه،
من نساءٍ وغلمان،

وأُجيب سؤلهم، 
وقُبلت وسيلتهم ؟!! 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

( 1 ): "بلوغ الأرب" (2/320-321).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال (ص68) معنونا:

 (التوسل بغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم).* 


 ونقل أحاديث 
من "مجمع الزوائد" للهيثمي
 (10/ 132).

 والهيثمي الحافظ بَوَّب لهذه الأحاديث بقوله: 
(باب ما يقول إذا انفلتت دابته،
 أو أراد غوثا أو أضل شيئا)

 ساقه ضمن أبواب أدعية السفر.

 وفِقْهُ الهيثمي في هذا التبويب ظاهر،

 وأما من بوب
 بـ (التوسل بغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) 

فليس بفقيه في النصوص،

 وسأبين هذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

استدل صاحب المفاهيم 
تحت هذه الترجمة بأحاديث: 

* قال:
 (عن عتبة بن* *غزوان 
عن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

 ( إذا أضل أحدكم شيئا
 أو أراد عونا وهو* *بأرض ليس بها أنيس
 فليقل يا عباد الله أعينوني،

فإن لله عبادا لا نراهم.
وقد جرب* *ذلك 

( ... رواه الطبراني ورجاله وثقوا على ضعف في بعضهم 
إلا أن يزيد بن علي لم يدرك** عتبة ) 
انتهى كلامه.*
 

والكلام عليه من أوجه: 

 الأول: 
ما وقع في نقله من التحريفات،

 فمنها

 أنه جعل قوله: (وقد جرب ذلك) 
من كلام رسول الله،


إذ أدخله بين الحاصرتين
 وهو ليس من كلامه،
 إنما من قول بعض الرواة المتأخرين
 كما سيأتي.

ومنها: 

أن (يزيد) محرَّفه 
وصوابها زيد بن على،
 كما هو في معجم الطبراني.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 الحديث رواه الطبراني في "معجمه الكبير"
 (17/117)،

من طريق أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي 
ثنا عبد الرحمن بن شريك ( 1 ) 
حدثني أبي عن عبد الله بن عيسى 
عن زيد بن علي عن عتبة بن غزوان مرفوعاً.

قال الحافظ ابن حجر
 في "نتائج الأفكار":

 ( أخرجه الطبراني
بسند منقطع ) اهـ.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
 ( 1 ):هكذا في نسختي المصورة عن مكتبة أحمد الثالث (9/27/1)،
 وقد تحرفت في المطبوعة إلى عبد الرحمن بن سهل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقال: 

ومع الانقطاع 

ففي إسناده كلام
من وجهين: 

  1 - عبد الرحمن بن شريك:
 قال أبو حاتم:
 واهي الحديث،

 وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات،
 وقال:
ربما أخطأ،

 ذكر ذلك ابن حجر في "تهذيب التهذيب"،
ولم يذكر سوى هذين القولين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - شريك والد عبد الرحمن 
هو ابن عبد الله النخعي القاضى المشهور،

 قال الحافظ في "التقريب": 
(صدوق،
 يخطئ كثيراً، 
تغير حفظه منذ ولي قضاء الكوفة،
 وكان عادلاً فاضلاً عابداً، 
شديداً على أهل البدع ) اهـ.

فاجتمع في هذا الإسناد
 ثلاثُ آفات: 

الانقطاع، 
وضعف عبد الرحمن،
 وضعف شريك.

 فالإسناد ضعيف بيقين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال: 

(وعن ابن عباس أن رسول الله** صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

 ( إن لله ملائكة [ في الأرض ]،
 سوى الحفظة يكتبون ما يسقط من ورق الشجر،
 فإذا أصاب أحدكم عرجة بأرض فلاة

 فليناد: أعينوني يا عباد الله! ).

 رواه الطبراني ورجاله ثقات. 
اهـ نقله عن "مجمع الزوائد".* 



 *أقول:* 

وفي نسخة من "مجمع الزوائد" رواه البزار، 
ولعله أصوب،
 فإن أثر ابن عباس أخرجه البزار
 في "البحر الزخار" 

وذكره الهيثمي في "كشف الأستار"
 (4/33-34)، 

قال البزار:

 (حدثنا موسى بن إسحاق ثنا منجاب بن الحارث 
ثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن أسامة بن زيد 
عن أبان بن صالح عن مجاهد 
عن ابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال:
 فذكره. 

قال البزار: 
(لا نعلمه يُروى
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
بهذا اللفظ 
إلا بهذا الإسناد) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي هذا الإسناد نظر: 

1 - أسامة بن زيد هو الليثي المدني.
عدَّلَه بعضهم وجرح حديثه آخرون،

 قال أحمد بن حنبل:



 ليس بشيء رواها الأثرم عنه.

 وقال عبد الله بن أحمد لأبيه:
 أراه حسن الحديث،

 فقال:
 إن تدبرت حديثه فستعرف فيه النكرة،
 وكان يحيى بن سعيد يضعفه. 


 وقال أبو حاتم:
 يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به. 

 وقال النسائي:
 ليس بالقوي. 

 وقال البرقي:
 هو ممن يضعف،

 وقال: قال لي يحيى:
 أنكروا عليه أحاديث.

 هذه حكاية أقوال بعض من تكلموا فيه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وممن وثقه: 

ابن معين في رواية أبي يعلى، 
وكذا نحوه في رواية عباس. 

وفي رواية الدارمي عن ابن معين:
 ليس به بأس. 

وتبع ابن معين ابنُ عدي فقال:
 ليس بحديثه بأس. 

ووثقه ابن شاهين،
 وابن حبان وزاد: (يخطئ)،

 ومن تدبر هذه الأقوال 
علم أن ما تفرد به حقه الرد، 
فإن توبع قُبل، 

ومن أحاديثه التي تفرد بها 
حديث ابن عباس.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - حاتم بن إسماعيل الراوي عن أسامة بن زيد 
قال فيه الحافظ:
 ( صحيح الكتاب صدوق يهم ) اهـ. 

 قال الشيخ ناصر الألباني:

 (خالفه جعفر بن عون فقال:
 ثنا أسامة بن زيد… 
فذكره موقوفا على ابن عباس.

 أخرجه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان"
 (2/455/1)،

 وجعفر بن عون أوثق من حاتم بن إسماعيل
 فإنهما وإن كانا من رجال الشيخين،
 فالأول منهما لم يجرح بشيء، 
بخلاف الآخر،

 فقد قال فيه النسائي:
 ليس بالقوي،

 وقال غيره:
فيه غفلة. 

ولذلك قال فيه الحافظ: 

صحيح الكتاب صدوق يهم.
 وقال في جعفر: (صدوق).


    ولذلك فالحديث عندي 
معلول بالمخالفة ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - تفرد أسامة به، 

وقد تقدم أن تفرد ضعيف الحفظ 
يعد منكراً،

 إذا لم تؤيده أصول صريحة صحيحة. 


 
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر: 

( هذا حديث حسن الإسناد، 
غريب جدا ) اهـ 
من "شرح ابن علان للأذكار" 
(5/151)،

 ومن المعلوم أن حُسن إسناده
 لا يدل على حسن الحديث دائماً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحديث على ضعفه 
من أبواب الأذكار 

لا يدل على ما يدعيه المبطلة 
من سؤال الموتى ونحوهم،

 بل إنه صريح في أن من يخاطبه ضال الطريق
 هم الملائكة، 
وهم يسمعون مخاطبته لهم، 
ويقدرون على الإجابة بإذن ربهم؛

 لأنهم أحياء ممكنون من دلالة الضال، 
فهم عباد لله، أحياء يسمعون، 
ويجيبون بما أقدرهم عليه ربهم،

 وهو إرشاد ضالي الطريق في الفلاة،

 ومن استدل بهذه الآثار 
على نداءِ شخص معين باسمه 
فقد كذب 
على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 ولم يلاحظ ويتدبر 
كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وذاك سيما
 أهل الأهواء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تبين هذا 

فالأثر من الأذكار
 التي قد يتساهل في العمل بها مع ضعفها؛
 لأنها جارية على الأصول الشرعية، 
ولم تخالف النصوص القرآنية،
 والأحاديث النبوية،

 ثم هو مخصوص 
بما ورد به الدليل؛

 لأن هذا مما لا يجوز فيه القياس
 لأن العقائد مبناها على التوقيف.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولهذا روى عبد الله بن أحمد في "المسائل" 
(ص245)
 عن أبيه قال:

 (ضللت الطريق في حجة وكنت ماشياً،
 فجعلت أقول: يا عباد الله!
 دلونا على الطريق، 
فلم أزل أقول ذلك 
حتى وقعت على الطريق).

   فما بَوّبَ به صاحب المفاهيم هذا الحديث وأشباهه
 بقوله:
 (التوسل بغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)

هو من عدم تدبر الأحاديث وفهمهما 
كما فهمها أئمة العلماء، 

فلم يقل عالم من المتقدمين 
إنها دليل في التوسل 
بغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 كيف 
وقد أجمعوا على منعه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ناقلاً عن "مجمع الزوائد"
 وعن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه قال:
 قال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( إذا انفلتت دابة أحدكم بأرض فلاة:
 فليناد ياعباد الله! احبسوا،
 فإن لله حاضراً في الأرض سيحبسه ).
 رواه أبو يعلى والطبراني، 

وزاد: ( سيحبسه عليكم ) 
وفيه معروف بن حسان وهو ضعيف اهـ.


 أقول:

 الحديث في "المعجم الكبير"
 (10/267) 

حدثنا إبراهيم بن نائلة،
و"مسند أبي يعلي" 
(2/244)،

 وفي "عمل اليوم والليلة" لابن السني 
(ص136)

 من طريق أبي يعلى،

 كلاهما قال:
 حدثنا الحسن بن عمر بن شفيق 
حدثنا معروف بن حسان (أبو معاذ) السمرقندي 
عن سعيد بن أبى عروبة عن عبد الله بن بريدة 
عن عبد الله بن مسعود به مرفوعاً. 

    وهذا
إسناد ضعيف 
لأمور:

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

1 - معروف بن حسان: 

قال أبو حاتم:
 (مجهول)،

 وقال ابن عدي: 
(منكر الحديث)، 

قلت:
 هو الراوي عن ابن أبي ذئب 
عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً:
 ( من ربى شجرة حتى نبتت 
كان له كأجر قائم الليل
صائم النهار )،

 وهو حديث موضوع، 

رواه الكنجروذي في "الكنجروذيات" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - سعيد ابن أبي عروبة:
اختلط، 

قال النسائي: 
من سمع منه بعد الاختلاط فليس بشيء. 

ومعروف بن حسان من الصغار،
 ولم يسمع منه قبل الاختلاط إلا الكبار، 
وسمع منه قبل استحكام اختلاطه جماعة، 
وسمع منه بعد استحكام الاختلاط كثير.



  وكان بدأ اختلاطه سنة 132هـ، 
واستحكم 148هـ،

 أفاده البزار.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - تدليس سعيد بن أبي عروبة: 

قال الحافظ
 (كثير التدليس).

 وروى هذا الحديث معنعناً
 عن ابن بريدة 
فلا يقبل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4 - قال الحافظ في "نتائج الأفكار": 

(حديث غريب
 أخرجه ابن السني وأخرجه الطبراني، 
وفي السند انقطاع 
بين ابن بريدة وابن مسعود) اهـ.

 فهذه علة رابعة،
 أفادها الحافظ 
وهي الانقطاع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5 -روى ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف" 
(10/424- 425):


 حدثنا يزيد بن هارون قال أخبرنا محمد بن إسحاق
 عن أبان بن صالح
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال: فذكره. 

   وهذا الإسناد معضل،
وتدليس ابن إسحاق مشهور، 

فهذه علل تِلْوَ علل،
ليس لها دواء من التلف، 
وإسناده مطروح. 

 ولهذا كله لم يصَحَّحْ أو يحسن هذا الحديث
 أحدٌ ممن له معرفة 
أو مشاركة في علم الحديث،


بل إما مضعف،
أو ناقل تضعيف غيره.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد:

 فقول صاحب المفاهيم
(ص69): 
(فهذا توسل في صورة النداء)

 من الدعاوي العريضة
 لغةً وشرعاً.

فأما اللغة:

 فلا يُعرف أن من صور التوسل النداء،

 بل النداء دعاء وطلب مباشر،
 لمنادى حاضر يسمع ويجيب،

 والتوسل جعل القُرَب 
سببا لقبول الدعاء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما الشرع: 

فالأحاديث ضعيفة،
 والأول والثالث شديدا الضعف،

والثاني: والذي فيه ذكر الملائكة
ضعيف وغريب جداً،

 ولا دلالة فيه
 على المدعى وهو التوسل،
 إذ هذا نداء 
حي يقدر على إجابته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما أحسن ما روى الهروي 
في "ذم الكلام"
 (4/68/1):

 (أن عبد الله بن المبارك 
ضلَّ في بعض أسفاره في طريق،

 وكان قد بلغه: 
أن من اضطر في مفازة فنادى:
 عباد الله! 
أعينوني أُعين.

قال: فجعلتُ أطلب الجزء أنظر إسناده ).


قال الهروي:

 فلم يستجز
 أن يدعو بدعاء
لا يرى إسناده ) ( 1 ) اهـ.

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ):"سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة" (2/109).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه طريق السلف، 
وأتباعهم
البحث في الأسانيد، 


وصنيع بعض الخلف وأتباعهم
 الفرح بكل ما يؤيد رأيهم 
ولو بالموضوعات 
المكذوبات، 

ولا يغارون
 على سنة المصطفى
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال (ص69):**

(وجاء في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
كان يقول بعد ركعتي الفجر:

 ( اللهم رب جبرائيل وإسرافيل وميكائيل 
ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أعوذ بك من النار ).
*
*    ثم قال:
(وتخصيص هؤلاء بالذكر في معنى التوسل بهم، 
فكأنه يقول: اللهم!
 إني أسألك وأتوسل إليك بجبريل.. الخ. 
وقد أشار ابن علان إلى هذا في الشرح) 
انتهى كلامه.* 



 * أقول: 

*في ما قاله تعليل لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
وتحليل لما في نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وإلا فما أدراه عما في قلبه صلى الله عليه وسلم
حتى يقول: (كأنه يقول)، 
هذا تجرؤ عظيم على مقام الرسالة.

   ثم أيَّد تجرأه بنسبته ذلك إلي ابن علان
 في "شرح الأذكار"
 (2/141)،

 وما قاله ابن علان 
ولا أشار إليه، 

ولكنه تحريف وتبديل،
 وصنيع مذموم رديء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهاكَ ما قاله ابن علان 
في "شرح الأذكار"
 قال:

 ( إنما خصهم بالذكر
- وإن كان تعالى ربُّ كل شيء -
 لما تقرر في القرآن والسنة من نظائره 
من الإضافة إلى كل عظيم المرتبة
 وكبير الشأن،
 دون ما يستحقر ويستصغر )، 

ثم قال:

 ( فالتوسل إلى الله سبحانه

بربوبية الله لهذه الأرواح العظيمة 
الموكلة بالحياة 

له تأثير عظيم 
في حصول الحاجات
 ووصول المهمات) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهو كلام جيد من ابن علان،

فالتوسل بربوبية الله 
لهذه الأرواح 

لا بالأرواح، 

وهو توسل بصفةٍ من صفات الله العلى،

 وهذا التوسل
مما يحبه الله ويرضاه، 
واختاره رسوله وانتقاه.

فجرِّد المتابعة لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وذرِ الخائضين ذوي الـمَين والـحَين، 
محبي إفساد ذات البَين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وعقد صاحب** المفاهيم (ص69) عنوانا،
 قال فيه معنونا: 
(معنى توسل عمر بالعباس).* 

قَلَبَ فيه ما قاله العلماء في معنى هذا التوسل، 
وأنه توسل بالدعاء؛ 
لأن العباس يملكه.

 

فقال عجباً، 
فاسمعه*:
 ( من فهم من كلام أمير المؤمنين
 أنه إنما توسل بالعباس 
ولم يتوسل برسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم،
**لأن العباس حي والنبي ميت:
 فقد مات فهمه،
 وغلب عليه وهمه،
 ونادى* *على نفسه بحالة ظاهرة،**
أو عصبية لرأيه قاهره.

 فإن عمر لم يتوسل بالعباس
إلا لقرابته من رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..).*



* أقول: 
*ما أعجب هذا 
وأسهل صده ورده،

وإنما أُتيَ كاتبه من أمرين: 

الأول: 

شهوةٌ خفية
 تُرى خلل أسطر قوله، وأحرفه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

قلة التتبع والفقه
 لمعنى الاستسقاء بالصالحين وتاريخه،

 فقد صح أن معاوية بن أبي سفيان
- رضي الله عنه - 
استسقى بـ (يزيد بن الأسود).

 قال الحافظ العَلَم يعقوب بن سفيان 
في كتابه "المعرفة والتاريخ"
 (2/380- 381):

 حدثنا أبو اليمان 
قال حدثنا صفوان عن سليم بن عامر الخبائري:
 أن السماء قحطت،
 فخرج معاوية بن أبي سفيان وأهل دمشق يستسقون، 
فلما قعد معاوية على المنبر قال:
 أين يزيد بن الأسود الجرشي؟
 فناداه الناس.
 فأقبل يتخطى الناس فأمره معاوية فصعد المنبر،
 فقعد عند رجليه، 

فقال معاوية: اللهم!
إنا نستشفع إليك اليوم بخيرنا وأفضلنا،

اللهم! إنا نستشفع إليك
 بيزيد بن الأسود الجرشي،

 يا يزيد!

 ارفع يديك إلى الله،
 فرفع يزيد يديه، 
ورفع الناس أيديهم.

   فما كان أوشك أن فارت سحابة في الغرب
 كأنها تُرْس،
 وهبت لها ريح،
فسُقينا 
حتى كاد الناس أن لا يبلغوا منازلهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخرجه ابن سعد في "الطبقات
 (7/444)،

وأبو زرعة في "تاريخ دمشق "
 (1/602) 

وإسناده مسلسل بالثقات الكبار،
 فهو في غاية الصحة. 

   فهذا معاوية الصحابي - رضى الله عنه -
 فهم من الاستسقاء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حال حياته 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو لهم.


وفهم من فعل عمر بالعباس،
 أن يدعو العباس لهم،

وسار على هذا الفهم،
 فاستسقى واستشفع بيزيد يدعو لهم،

 وأي قرابة ليزيد 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! 


ولا شك أن قرابته مع صلاحه 
سبب لقبول دعائه،

 أما مجرد القرابة من غير صلاح 
فلم تُفِدْ 
عمه أبا لهب ونحوه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنما هو السبب الأعظم،
 والحبل الأكرم،
اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

فنحن على 
فهم الصحابة 
مقتفون ومتبعون،


ولمُجانِب سنة الخليفة الراشد 
والصحابة من بعده
مجانبون، 


ولفهم أهل الأهواء
رادون ناقضون، 

والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص65) معنوناً:
(توسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحقه
وحق الأنبياء والصالحين).

*

*ثم استدل بحديث قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
**فاطمةَ بنت أسد أم علي
- رضى الله عنه - وفيه:

( اغفر** لأمي فاطمة بنت أسد،
ولقنها حجتها ووسع عليها مدخلها،
بحق نبيك والأنبياء الذين من قبلي ). 

قال: رواه الطبراني في "الكبير" و"الأوسط"،

وفيه روح بن صلاح وثقه ابن حبان والحاكم وفيه ضعف،
وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح
[كذا بـ"مجمع الزوائد" (ج9 ص 257] 
رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط" و"الكبير"بسند جيد.* 


*ورواه ابن حبان والحاكم وصححوه عن أنس.* 
*ورواه ابن أبي شيبة عن جابر.* 
*وابن عبد البر عن ابن عباس.
*
*واختلف بعضهم في روح بن صلاح أحد رواته،
ولكن ابن حبان ذكره في الثقات 
وقال الحاكم: ثقة مأمون،
وكلا الحافظين صحح الحديث.
وهكذا الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" 
ورجاله رجال الصحيح، 
ورواه كذلك ابن عبد البر عن ابن عباس، 
وابن أبي شيبة عن جابر،
وأخرجه الديلمي وأبو نعيم،
فطرقه يشد بعضها بعضا بقوة وتحقيق). اهـ.* 



هذا كلام صاحب المفاهيم بحروفه 
أطلت الكتاب بنقله
ليتبين لمن طالع كلامه أمور: 

الأول: 
قلة معرفته 
بالتخريج وأصوله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

تناقضه في حديث واحد 
وفي أسطر متقاربة في مواضع:



منها: 

أنه نقل عن الهيثمي أول كلامه 
ما يفيد ضعف الحديث، 

ثم قال في آخره: صححه الهيثمي. 

فكيف يزعم أنه صححه 

وإنما قال عن روح:
(وفيه ضعف)، 

قاله بعد سياق من وثقه مستدركاً عليهم.

ثم قوله: (رجاله رجال الصحيح)،

إنما تفيد لو كانوا كلهم رجال الصحيح 
أن رواته ثقات،

ولا دخل للحكم على الإسناد بالصحة
فكيف بتصحيح الحديث ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها: 

أنه قال: بسند جيد،
ثم ذكر صحته من الطريق نفسها
التي قال إن إسنادها جيد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها:

قوله 
وأخرجه الديلمي وأبو نعيم،

وإنما أخرجاه من طريق روح؛

ليلبس وليوهم كثرة الطرق.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

تكراره لرواية ابن أبي شيبة وابن عبد البر مرتين 
وما أدري ِلـمَ ؟!

ولكن يريد تطويلاً. 

وعبارته في هذا الحديث مختلة 
مضطربة
متكررة العبارات، 

ليست بمستقيمة 
كما هو ظاهر لمن قرأها 
فضلاً عمن تأملها، 

فكيف لم ينبه عليها 
الذين قرَّضوا كتابه ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تخريج الحديث: 

حديث أنس المذكور:
أخرجه الطبراني في "الأوسط "
(1/152-153)، 

وفي "المعجم الكبير" 
(24/352)،

وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" 
(3/121)، 

من طريق روح بن صلاح
حدثنا سفيان الثوري عن عاصم الأحول عن أنس. 

وفي هذا الإسناد روح بن صلاح:
ضعفه الدار قطني،

قال الذهبي: 

الدارقطني لا يضعف إلا من لا طِبّ فيه. اهـ. 

نقله عنه المناوي في "فيض القدير"
(1/28).

وضعفه ابن عدي،
وابن ماكولا
وقال:
(ضعفوه)،

وقال ابن يونس في "تاريخ الغرباء":
رويت عنه مناكير.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما توثيق ابن حبان
فعلى قاعدته في توثيق المجاهيل،

وقد ترجم روحاً في "الثقات" فقال:
( روح بن صلاح من أهل مصر، 
يروي عن يحيى بن أيوب وأهل بلده ).
(روى عنه محمد بن إبراهيم البوشنجي وأهل مصر) اهـ 

(2/132/2) 
من ترتيب الهيثمي
نسخة دار الكتب). 

فهذا ظاهر أنه مجهول،

فلا يتكثر بتوثيق ابن حبان، 

والحاكم تلميذ ابن حبان 
فلعلّه استقى توثيقه منه،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن كان ضعيفاً فلا يُقبل حديثه،
فكيف إذا تفرَّد به ؟!

فإن هذا الحديث لم يروه أحدٌ
من أصحاب سفيان الثوري مطلقا

ولذا قال الطبراني في "الأوسط " 
ونقله عنه أبونعيم في "الحلية":
(تفرَّد به روح بن صلاح)،

ومعلوم أن الضعيف
إذا تفرَّد بحديث 
صار منكراً 

كما قاله الذهبي في "الميزان" 
في ترجمة ابن المديني،
وسبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قوله:
(رواه ابن حبان والحاكم وصححوه عن أنس).


لم يذكر هذا التخريج الحفاظ الجهابذة،
ابن حجر في "الإصابة" 
ولا السيوطي في "الجامع الكبير"،

وذكر كل ما فيه المتقي الهندي
في "كنز العمال" في موضعين 
ولم يذكر هذا المخرج. 

وكأن المؤلف اغترَّ بالكوثري 
فهو الذي عزا هذا العزو في "مقالاته"
(ص391)

وحاله في التلبيس والتحريف
تُعلم من "التنكيل"
للعلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما قول الكاتب: 
(ورواه كذلك ابن عبد البر عن ابن عباس)،

فهذا تدليس شديد،
وتلبيس عتيد،

فرواية ابن عباس ليس فيها
توسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
بحقه وحق الأنبياء،

فهذه اللفظة ليست في رواية ابن عباس 

فلماذا يُلبِّس صاحب المفاهيم 
على المطالعين لكتبه،

أيريد إثبات أمر
لم يثبت
ولم يُروَ،

إن إيراد الشواهد في باب 
معناه عند العلماء أن الشاهد يدل على ما ترجم به،
وهذا لا يوجد في كلام صاحب المفاهيم،

فكأن له قصدا يستخفي به،
ويتدسس لإثباته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإليك ما قاله ابن عبد البر في"الاستيعاب"
(4/1891)، 

قال: 
(روى سعدان بن الوليد السابري
عن عطاء بن أبي رباح
عن ابن عباس قال: 

لما ماتت فاطمة أم علي بن أبي طالب
ألبسها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قميصه 
واضطجع معها في قبرها، 

فقالوا: ما رأيناك صنعت ما صنعت بهذه.


فقال: إنه لم يكن أحد بعد أبي طالب أبر بي منها،
إنما ألبستها قميصي لتكسى من حلل الجنة
واضطجعت معها ليهون عليها) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأفادنا هذا التوثيق
عوار ما قاله صاحب المفاهيم
مُلبساً تلبيسين: 

الأول:

قوله (رواه)، 

وأنت ترى أن ابن عبد البر لم يروه، 

وإنما حكى أن سعدان بن الوليد رواه

وفرق بعيد بين الحالين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

أن الشاهد في التوسل بحق النبي والأنبياء
ليس له ذكر في خبر ابن عباس،

فتحفَّظ مما يمليه
هؤلاء المبطلة،

وكن حذراً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال صاحب المفاهيم
(ص66-67):

*(قال الحافظ أبو بكر* *البيهقي:
أخبرنا أبو نصر بن قتادة وأبو بكر الفارسي قالا:
حدثنا أبو عمر بن** مطر* *حدثنا إبراهيم بن علي الذهلي 
حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى، حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش
عن أبي صالح عن مالك قال: 
أصاب الناس قحط في زمن عمر بن الخطاب،
فجاء رجل إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:

**يا رسول الله!
استسق الله لأمتك فإنهم قد هلكوا.

فأتاه رسول* *الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام فقال: 
( ائت عمر فأقرئه مني السلام وأخبرهم أنهم* *مسقون،
وقل له: عليك بالكيس الكيس ).

**فأتى الرجل فأخبر عمر فقال: 
يا رب! 
لا آلوا إلا**ما عجزت عنه.

**وهذا إسناد صحيح

**[كذا قال الحافظ ابن كثير في "البداية"
(جـ 7 -**ص91)( 1 ) 
في حوادث عام ثمانية عشر**]**.

اهـ .كلام صاحب المفاهيم.


**أقول:

*الكلام هنا في مبحثين:


الأول:

الحافظ ابن كثير ساق قبل رواية البيهقي رواية سيف،

وفيها أن عمر- رضى الله عنه-
صعد المنبر فقال للناس:
أنشدكم الله الذي هداكم للإسلام 
هل رأيتم مني شيئاً تكرهون؟


فقالوا: اللهم لا.
وعم ذلك؟

فأخبرهم بقول المزني وهو بلال بن حارث. 
ففطنوا ولم يفطن.

فقالوا:
إنما استبطأك في الاستسقاء فاستسق بنا. 
ا هـ المقصود.

وهذه الرواية مبينة أن قول نبي الله لعمر 
في رواية سيف: 

( عهدي بك وفي العهد شديد العقد 
فالكيس الكيس يا عمر ) 

هو ما فسرها صحابة رسول الله
(ففطنوا ولم يفطن عمر) 
كما جاء صريحاً، 
وهو إرشاده للإستسقاء.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<( 1 ): في الأصل (جـ 1) وصوابه (جـ 7)، 
وقد تكرر الخطأ في العزو إلى الجزء في (ص77) أيضاً،
وكأنه ليس مطبعياً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي هذا سرّ لطيف 
وهو أن قول القائل:
(يا رسول الله!استسق الله لأمتك)
منكر،

جره تباطؤ عمر عن طلب السقيا، 
وعدم الفزع إلى المشروع،
يجرُّ إلى وجود غير المشروع،

فلذا قال نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:


( عهدي بك وفي العهد شديد العقد 
فالكيس الكيس ). 

أقول هذا مع
ضعف الرواية،

لأبين مقصد ابن كثير 
حين ساق الروايتين الضعيفتين..

إذا تبين هذا عُلم فضل علم ابن كثير- رحمه الله - 
حيث جعل رواية البيهقي هي الثانية،
ورواية سيف المفصَّلة 
معنى الكيس هي الأولى، 
فتأمل هذا! 

وتبين مقاصد الحفاظ
في أحكامهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقال:

تأخر عمر عن الاستسقاء وهو العبادة المشروعة 
التي يحبها الله،
لما فيها من الذل بين يديه،
والانكسار له، 
وتوجه القلوب بصدقٍ وإخلاص
نحو ربها لكشف ضرها، 

إن تأخر عمر عن الاستغاثة المشروعة 
سبب هذا الأمر غير المشروع.


ولذا؛ 
لم يفعل أحد من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
مثل ما فعل هذا الرجل 
الذي جاء إلى قبر نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وقال ما قال،

وهم إنما سقوا 
باستسقائهم،

لا بقول الرجل غير المشروع.

فتنبه لهذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

أن هذه الرواية التي ساقها الحافظ ابن كثير 
من رواية البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة"
فيها علل يعلل بها المحدثون: 

الأولى:

عنعنة الأعمش،
وهو مدلس، 

والمدلس لا يُقبل من حديثه
إلا ما قال فيه(حدثنا)
و (أخبرنا) ونحوها، 

دون (قال) أو (عن)،

إذ احتمال أنه أخذه عن ضعيف 
يهي الحديث بذكره،


كما هو معلوم في "مصطلح الحديث"،

مع أن الأعمش في الطبقة الثانية من المدلسين 
عند الحافظ وغيره.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

مالك الذي في إسناده 
والذي هو عمدة الرواية مجهول،
وذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم،


ولم يذكرا فيها تعديلاً ولا جرحاً،
فهو مجهول.

والمجهول 
لا يُقبل حديثه.


وابن كثير إنما صحح الإسناد على طريقته
في توثيق مجاهيل كبار التابعين 
كما يُعلم من تتبع صنيعه في التفسير وغيره.

وإذا كان مجهولاً 
فلا علم لنا بتاريخ وفاته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث: 

أن أبا صالح وهو ذكوان الراوي عن مالك 
لا يُعلم سماعه ولا إدراكه لمالك، 

إذ لم نتبين وفاة مالك، 

سيما ورواه بالعنعنة 
فهو مظنة انقطاع، 
لا تدليس.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابعة:

أن تفرد مالك المجهول به
رغم عظم الحادثة وشدة وقعها على الناس 
إذ هم في كرب شديد 
أسودَّ معه لون عمر بن الخطاب،

إن سبباً يفك هذه الأزمة ويرشد إلى المخرج منها
مما تتداعى همم الصغار فضلاً عن الكبار
لنقله وتناقله، 

كما في تناقلهم للمجاعة عام الرمادة،

فإذا لم ينقلوه
مع عظم سبب نقله
دل على أن الأمر لم يكن 
كما رواه مالك، 

فلعله ظنه ظناً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ونقل الكاتب (ص67) 

قول** الحافظ في هذه الرواية:

**(وروى ابن أبي شيبة بإسنادٍ صحيح 
من رواية أبي صالح السمان عن مالك الدار 
(وكان خازن عمر)...) 
فساق نحواً من حديث البيهقي.
*
*قال صاحب المفاهيم:
(وقد أورد هذا الحديث ابن حجر العسقلاني
وصحح سنده كما تقدم، 
وهو من هو في علمه وفضله
ووزنه بين حفاظ الحديث،
مما لا يحتاج إلى بيان وتفصيل) اهـ.*


*
أقول:

منزلة الحافظ لا مكان للمجادلة فيها
فهو عَلَم أشم في علوم الحديث، 

ولكن الشأن في فهم من ينتسب إلى العلم،
ولا يدرك ألفاظ الحافظ ومدلولاتها.

فالحافظ المِدْره الجهْبذ ابن حجر
لم يصحح إسناده مطلقاً 
كما زعمه صاحب المفاهيم،

إنما قال:
(بإسناد صحيح من رواية أبي صالح السمان 
عن مالك الدار...) اهـ*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومعنى هذا

أن الحافظ صحح سنده
إلى أبي صالح السمان،

وما ذكر من رجال إسناده 
لم يقل بصحته 
كما هو ظاهر لأهل العلم، 

ففرق بين قوله هذا
وبين ما لو قال:
(بإسناد صحيح أن مالك الدار قال...)،

فتبين أن كلام الحافظ هذا
لا يمنع من علتين
سبق تعليلُ الحديث بهما.

الأولى: 
جهالة مالك الدار.

الثانية: 
مظنة الانقطاع 
بين أبي صالح ذكوان وبين مالك الدار،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تقرر هذا واتضح،

عُلم فضل قول الحافظ ابن حجر
- رحمه الله - 
على قول ابن كثير الذي سبق.

ومنه يتبين ضعف الأثر، 

ثم قد أوضحت أنه لا حجة في لفظه،
بل ينعكس به الاستدلال 
على صاحب المفاهيم،

وذلك إذا سلمت النفوس، 
وارتضت قواعد أهل العلم طريقاً 
وسبيلاً للوصول للحق،

ومن لم يكن كذلك 
فلا يباليه أهل العلم باله، 
ولا يأخذون بالوزن مقاله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رواية سيف في "الفتوح":

*
*قال صاحب* *المفاهيم (ص67):

*
*(وقد روى سيف في "الفتوح" 
أن الذي رأى في المنام المذكور
هو بلال بن الحارث المزني أحد الصحابة،
قال ابن حجر: إسناده صحيح. اهـ ]
"فتح الباري"
(ص 415 جـ2[)
انتهى.* 
*
**أقول: 

*هذا كذب ظاهر على الحافظ ابن حجر، 
فكلامه انتهى عند قوله أحد الصحابة.

أما قوله قال ابن حجر: 
إسناده صحيح، 

فهو من مفتريات صاحب المفاهيم على الحافظ،

فانظر كيف فعلته، 
وسوء صنعته.

وكيف يصحح الحافظ إسناداً 
يرويه سيف في "الفتوح" ؟!

والحافظ هو الذي يقول في سيف في كتابه 
"تقريب التهذيب": 

(ضعيف الحديث)، 

ومن قال فيه ذلك 
فلا يُقبل حتى في المتابعات
كما هو معلوم من اصطلاحه،
ذكره في مقدمة كتابه، 

وسيأتي في المسألة التي تلي هذه 
كلام الحفاظ في سيف.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما لصاحب المفاهيم 
وتعمُّد الكذب، 
فتعمده الكذب كبيرة، 

قال في
"المشرع الروي في مناقب آل أبي علوي"
(1/58):

( إن القبيح من أهل البيت
أقبح منه في غيرهم، 

ولهذا قال العباس لابنه عبد الله

- رضى الله عنهما -، 

يا بني!

إن الكذب 
ليس بأحدٍ أقبح من هذه الأمة
أقبحمنه بي وبك 
وبأهل بيتك ) اهـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال (ص67):




*(ذكر الحافظ ابن كثير أن شعار* *المسلمين 
في موقعة اليمامة كان [محمداه]) اهـ.**

*
*أقول:

*ابن كثير - رحمه الله - 
ساق ذلك في ضمن خبر طويل عن الغزوة، 
دخل حديث بعض الأخباريين في بعض.

وأما هذا الشعار 
فقد روى خبره ابن جرير 
في "تاريخ الأمم والملوك"
(3/293) 

قال:
(كتب إلي السري عن شعيب عن سيف 
عن الضحاك بن يربوع عن أبيه 
عن رجل من بني سحيم..)
فذكر قصة وفيها الشعار.

أقول: 
هذا إسنادٌ مظلم، 

وما عهدت مسائل 
العقيدة والتوحيد،
بل ولا غيرها من أحكام الشريعة 
تؤخذ من كتب التاريخ، 

وإنما تروى قصص التأريخ للعبرة والعظة،
والتصديق بمجموعها،
لا تفاصيلها



ولهذا قال أحمد بن حنبل: 

(ثلاثة
ليس لها أصول 
وذكر المغازي..)

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإظلام هذا الإسناد
من ثلاث جهات: 

الأولى: 

سيف هو ابن عمر مصنف "الفتوح"،
و"الردة"، 
يروي عن خلق كثير من المجهولين. 

قال الذهبي في "ميزان الاعتدال"
(2/255):

(روى مطيّن عن يحيى: 
فَلْس خير منه.

وقال أبو داود:
ليس بشيء. 

وقال أبو حاتم:
متروك. 

وقال ابن حبان:
اُتهم بالزندقة. 

وقال ابن عدي:
عامة حديثه منكر..) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثانية:

الضحاك بن يربوع:

قال الأزدي:
حديثه ليس بقائم.

قلت:
وهو من المجهولين
الذين تفرَّد بالرواية عنهم سيف.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالثة: 

جهالة يربوع والرجل السحيمي. 

وكل واحدة من هذه العلل والقوادح 
تضعف الحديث،

فكيف وهو من رواية سيف بن عمر ؟!
وقد عرفت ما فيه،

نسأل الله العافية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يُستنكر إيراد ابن جرير
لمثل هذه الحكايات الواهيات،

وتتابع المؤرخين بعده على ذكرها، 

فقد قال ابن جرير - رحمه الله - 
في مقدمة كتابه
"تاريخ الأمم والملوك"
(1/8) ما نصه:

( فما يكن في كتابي هذا من خبر 
ذكرناه عن بعض الماضين مما يستنكره قارؤه،
أو يستشنعه سامعه، 
من أجل أنه لم يعرف له وجهاً في الصحة،
ولا معنى في الحقيقة:

فيعلم أنه لم يؤت في ذلك من قبلنا،
وإنما أُتي من قبل بعض ناقليه إلينا،
وأنا إنما أدينا ذلك
على نحو ما أُديَ إلينا )

انتهى كلامه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*استدل صاحب المفاهيم
- على زعمه -
بجواز التوسل بحق الصالحين
بحديث أبي سعيد* *الخدري الذي ساقه
(ص 65-66) 
ولفظه: 

( من خرج من بيته إلى الصلاة
فقال اللهم!**إني أسألك بحق السائلين عليك،
وبحق ممشاي هذا 
فإني لم أخرج أشراً ولا بطراً،
ولا رياءً** ولا سمعه.. )
الحديث .*



أقول: 

المؤلف قصَّر في الحكم على الحديث
والنظر في إسناده
على عادته،

فالحديث أخرجه الإمام أحمد في "المسند" 
(3/ 21)،

وابن ماجه في "سننه"
(1/256)، 

وابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة"(85)،

وأشار ابن خزيمة في "التوحيد"
(ص17) 
إلى تخريج الحديث في كتاب آخر، 

كلهم عن فُضيل بن مرزوق عن عطية العوفي 
عن أبي سعيد الخدري به مرفوعاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا إسناد ضعيف لأمور:

1 - فضيل بن مرزوق:
وثقه بعضهم وضعفه آخرون،

وهو ممن عيب على مسلم 
- رحمه الله - 
إخراج حديثهم في "الصحيح"،

كما قال الحاكم - رحمه الله -،

وأغلظ ابن حبان فقال:
(يروي عن عطية الموضوعات).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - عطية العوفي:

قال الذهبي في "الميزان":
(تابعي شهير، ضعيف...،

وقال أحمد:
ضعيف الحديث.. 

وقال النسائي وجماعة:
ضعيف) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - عطية مدلس مع ضعفه، 

وتدليسه عجيب،

قال أحمد:

بلغني أن عطية كان يأتي الكلبي، 
فيأخذ عنه التفسير،

وكان يكنى بأبي سعيد فيقول:
قال أبو سعيد.

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4 - وقد أعلَّ الحديث الشيخ ناصر الألباني 
في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (1/ 37) بعلة أخرى،

وهي: اضطراب عطية 
أو ابن مرزوق في روايته، 

حيث إنه رواه تارة مرفوعاً كما تقدم، 
وأخرى موقوفاً على أبي سعيد،

كما رواه ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف"
(12/110/1) عن ابن مرزوق به موقوفاً. 


وفي رواية البغوي من طريق الفضيل قال:
أحسبه قد رفعه، 

وقال ابن أبي حاتم في "العلل"
(2/184): 
موقوف أشبه.
انتهى

وهو كلام متجه؛
لأن المضطربين ضعاف في حديثهم،
فلا يحمل ذلك على غير الاضطراب، 
كما هو معلوم من "أصول الحديث". 



وقد حسَّن إسناد الحديث الحافظ العراقي
في "تخريج الإحياء الصغير"
(1/323)، 

وحسن الحديث الحافظ ابن حجر
فقال في "نتائج الأفكار": 

(حديث حسن أخرجه أحمد وابن ماجة
وابن خزيمة في كتاب "التوحيد"
وأبو نعيم الأصبهاني.

قال: وفي "كتاب الصلاة" لأبي نعيم 

عن فضيل عن عطية قال: 
حدثني أبو سعيد فذكره، 
ولكنه لم يرفعه.

فقد أمن بذلك تدليس عطية..)
انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول:

أفاد الحافظ هنا أن تحسينه الحديث 
لأجل انتفاء تدليس عطية
وفي هذا نظر من وجهين: 

الأول:

أن تدليس عطية ليس هو تدليس الإسناد المعروف 
حتى يؤمن بقوله: 
حدثني، 

بل هو تدليس آخر، 

فعطية يقول:
حدثني أبو سعيد،
أو قال أبو سعيد ويعني به الكلبي.

كما أفاد الإمام أحمد 

- رحمه الله -.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

أن الحافظ ذكر أن الرواية 
التي فيها حدثنا أبو سعيد موقوفة،

فلمَ لم يُعلّها بالاضطراب ،


وحقها ذلك ؟!

إذا عُلم هذا النظر، 

فقد قال جماعة كثيرون
من الحفاظ
بضعف الحديث:


منهم:
الحافظ عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي المنذري،
في "الترغيب والترهيب"
(3/ 459).


ومنهم:
الحافظ النووي 
في "الأذكار"
(ص25).

ومنهم: 
شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
في "مجموع الفتاوى"
(1/288). 

ومنهم: 
البوصيري الحافظ 
في "زوائد ابن ماجة".

وغيرهم،
ممن أصاب الحق،

فمن تأمل ما ذكر متجرداً منصفاً، 
علم أن قول هؤلاء الحفاظ الأكثرين
هو الأصوب،

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تنبيه: 

قال شيخ الإسلام على هذا الحديث
في "مجموع "الفتاوى"
(1/288):

( وهذا الحديث من رواية عطية العوفي
عن أبي سعيد، 
وهو ضعيف بإجماع أهل العلم،

وقد روي من طريق آخر( 1 )،
وهو ضعيف أيضاً،

ولفظه لا حجة فيه،

فإن حق السائلين عليه أن يجيبهم، 
وحق العابدين أن يثيبهم،

وهو حق أحقه الله تعالى على نفسه الكريمة
بوعده الصادق 
باتفاق أهل العلم،
وبإيجابه على نفسه في أحد أقوالهم.

وهذا بمنزلة الثلاثة 
الذين سألوه في الغار بأعمالهم ) 

انتهى. 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ): يشير إلى طريق الوازع بن نافع العقيلي 
عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عن جابر عن بلال بنحوه.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر: (هذا حديث واه جداً)،
وقد ذكرت من أخرجه،
وبقية الكلام عليه بأطول مما هنا 
في العدد الرابع من مجلة "كلية أصول الدين بالرياض".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله 
(1/217): 

(ومن قال: 
بل للمخلوق على الله حق فهو صحيح
إذا أراد به الحق الذي أخبر الله بوقوعه، 
فإن الله صادق لا يخلف الميعاد،

وهو الذي أوجبه على نفسه 
بحكمته وفضله ورحمته، 

وهذا المستحق لهذا الحق
إذا سأل الله به يسأل الله تعالى
إنجاز وعده،

أو يسأله بالأسباب التي علق الله بها المسببات
كالأعمال الصالحة، 
فهذا مناسب.


وأما غير المستحق لهذا الحق
إذا سأله بحق ذلك الشخص 
فهو كما لو سأله بجاه ذلك الشخص، 

وذلك سؤال بأمر أجنبي عن هذا السائل،
لم يسأله 
بسبب يناسب إجابة دعائه ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال
(1/214): 

(وذلك أن النفوس الجاهلية 
تتخيل أن الإنسان بعبادته وعلمه 
يصير له على الله حق 
من جنس مايصير للمخلوق على المخلوق،

كالذين يخدمون ملوكهم ومُلاَّكهم، 
فيجلبون لهم منفعة،
ويدفعون عنه مضرة، 

ويبقى أحدهم يتقاضى العوض والمجازاة على ذلك، 
ويقول له عند جفاء أو إعراض يراه منه: 

ألم أفعل كذا ؟

يمنُّ عليه بما يفعله معه،
وإن لم يقل ذلك بلسانه
كان ذلك في نفسه.


وتخيل مثل هذا
في حق الله تعالى
من جهل الإنسان وظلمه ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* قال (ص62) معنوناً:

 (التوسل بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم):

**(ثبت أن الصحابة**- رضي الله عنهم - 
كانوا يتبركون بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم،
**وهذا التبرك ليس له إلا** معنى واحد
 ألا وهو التوسل بآثاره إلى الله تعالى، 
لأن التوسل يقع على وجوه كثيرة
 لا** على وجه واحد،
 أفتراهم يتوسلون بآثاره ولا يتوسلون به؟!**
هل يصح أن يتوسل* *بالفرع 
ولا يصح بالأصل؟!).**

** 
أقول: 

*لما كان أكثر من يتبع ما يدعو إليه المبتدعة 
الجهال الطغام الذين لا يفقهون الفروق اللغوية
ولا الشرعية بين الألفاظ،

 لما كان كذلك 
سهل على رؤسائهم وسادتهم
 أن يتلاعبوا بهم،
 وبالألفاظ الشرعية واللغوية
فتلوى أعناقها 
وتكسر أيديها 
وتعكف أرجلها
لتوافق ما يريدون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه الأسطر التي نقلتها من هذه البابة.

 فالصحابة ثبت 
أنهم يتبركون بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وما بأيديهم من آثاره الجسمية 
كالشعر والعرق ونحو ذلك، 

والتبرك بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مما نقر به ونؤمن به
 كما يأتي بيانه، 

ولكن أين وجد مؤلف المفاهيم
 أن التبرك يسمى توسلاً ؟! 

وكيف استجاز أن يخرق أقوال أهل العلم
 من الصحابة ومن بعدهم 
بتسميته توسلاً، 

البركة شيء، 
والوسيلة شي آخر ؟!!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا تعلم مجازفة وتعدي صاحب المفاهيم
 على صحابة رسول الله 

بقوله: 
(هذا التبرك ليس له إلا معنى واحد
 ألا وهو التوسل بآثاره).

 ليٌّ لفعل الصحابة ظاهر، 
وكسر لأعناق تصرفاتهم جائر. 

وهو يريد تقرير مذهبه، 
ولكن بطريق غير علمية، 
لا تصلح إلا في الأزمنة الجاهلية، 
حيث يتبع الناس ساداتهم 
دون بحث ونظر،
 وبقي منهم بقية، 

ولكن اليقظة العلمية الشرعية 
كفيلة برد مزاعمه إليه 
ولو من أتباعه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أنس - رضى الله عنه - 
كان عنده شعرة يتبرك بها، 

فهلا أحضرت لنا نقلاً واحداً 
أنه قال مرة:
 (أتوسل بشعر رسول الله) ؟!
 
لن تستطيع 
ولو طرت إلى الثريا،

 لن يأتي المبتدعة بشيء من هذا، 
ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيراً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الصحابة يفرقون
بين التبرك بالأثر المنفصل عن جسمه،
وبين التوسل. 

ولكن القوم لايفهمون،

أو يفهمون 
وعلى الصحابة يجنون، 

والحمد لله 
فنحن أهلُ السنة 
على طريق الصحابة سائرون،
 وبما قالوه قائلون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وقال (ص64):

*
*( وهذا في الحقيقة
 ليس إلا توسلاً* *بآثار أولئك الأنبياء
 إذ لا معنى لتقديمهم التابوت
 بين أيديهم إلا ذلك،
 والله** سبحانه راض عن ذلك،

 بدليل أنه رده إليهم
 وجعله علامة وآية على صحة ملك طالوت،
 ولم* *ينكر عليهم ذلك الفعل ) اهـ.*

*
*هذا آخر كلامه في (التوسل بآثار الأنبياء)،
 وواضح لأدنى ذي مسكة من علم 
ما في كلِمه من عُوَار:

ففيه:

 أن تقديمهم التابوت بين أيديهم
مفتقر إلى إثباته
 لا أن تجعل مقالات بعض المؤرخين 
مما نقله الإخباريون في مجالسهم 
مقام النصوص التي يستدل بها،
 ويفرع عليها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلم أسمع أحداً ممن ارتبط بالعلم بسبب
 من المتقدمين والمتأخرين 
يستدل لحكم شرعي عقدي
بقول مؤرخ.

أسفاً على ما أصله العلماء،
 فقد ذهب حين نطق أشباه العلماء،

 فإن كانت الإسرائيليات حجة 
عند كاتب المفاهيم وأشباهه
 كما هو ظاهر من احتجاجهم بها، 

فليحتجوا بما رواه أبو نعيم 
في "حلية الأولياء" (10/9):

 قال يوسف عليه السلام:
 (اللهم! إني أتوجه إليك بصلاح آبائي
 إبراهيم خليلك
 وإسحاق ذبيحك؛ 
ويعقوب إسرائيلك). 

فأوحى الله تعالى إليه:
 يا يوسف! 
تتوجه بنعمةٍ أنا أنعمتها عليهم ؟ 

فاحتجوا بهذا
يا أصحاب المفاهيم!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفيه:

 التجني على مقام الربوبية 
بقوله: 
(والله سبحانه راض عن ذلك)،

 فانظر جزمه برضى المولى 
على فعل نقله الأخباريون 
لا يثبت عند العلماء،
 وليس له وزن.

يوصف الله بالرضى عن فعلٍ 
لم يقله هو 
ولا رسوله،
 وإنما قاله المؤرخون.

 ياله من تسرع، 
وسوء نظر،
وقلة مبالاة،


نسأل الله السلامة، 
نسأل الله السلامة، 
نسأل الله السلامة،

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال (ص64):


* معنونا: 
(التوسل بآثار الأنبياء).* 

*    ثم ساق قوله تعالى:
**{ وَقَالَ  لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ
 أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ  فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ
 وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى  وَآلُ هَارُونَ 
تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ
 إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ }
  [ البقرة: 248.* *]

**   ونقل عن ابن كثير في "تاريخه"
 قول ابن جرير:

 (كانوا يُنصرون ببركته 
وبما جعل الله فيه من السكينة).*


  أقول: 
كم بين الدعوى والدليل من بَوْن
تنقطع أكباد المهاري البزل عن وصوله،

 فالدعوى:
 التوسل بآثار الأنبياء،

ودليل هذا عند قائله 
قول ابن جرير:
 (كانوا يُنصرون ببركته).


 ففي هذا افتئات على العلم الشرعي
وجناية من أوجه:

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأول:

 أن الآيات ليس فيها إلا
 أنهم أنكروا مُلْكَ طالوت،
 لكونه ليس من سلالة الملك،

 فقال لهم نبيهم إن آية صحة ملكه 
أن يأتيكم التابوت 
تسكنون لصحة كونه آية،

 وفيه بقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هارون،
 تستدلون بهذه البقية على الصحة 
دليلاً ثانياً،

 والدليل الثالث
 أن الملائكة تحمله.

 هذا ما دلت عليه الآية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن كلام ابن جرير وغيره
بحاجة إلى أن يُستدل له
لا أن يُستدل به.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث: 

هبهم كانوا يتبركون، 

فأين الدليل 
على أنهم كانوا يتوسلون به ؟!

 ومؤلف المفاهيم 
لا يُفرق 
بين التبرك، والتوسل!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع: 

هبه كما زعمت، 

فمن أين جزمت 
أن ما جاز في شرع من قبلنا 
جائز في شرعنا مطلقاً ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الخامس: 

من أدلة عدم جواز فعل 
ما فعلت بنو إسرائيل
- إن صح -: 

ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل ذلك،
 والتوجيه إليه في سراياه التي بعثها،
 وهزم المسلمون فيها، 
كغزوة مؤته ونحوها، 

أفلا بعث شيئاً من آثاره 
كملابسه ونحوها
 لينصرون بها ؟!

إن عدم الفعل مع اشتداد الحاجة إليه
دليل على أن ذلك 
ليس مشروعاً عندنا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السادس:

 وهذا فهم الصحابة 
بعد نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لم يأخذوا شيئا من آثاره 
ليبعثوها مع المجاهدين تبركاً بها،
واستنصاراً بها، 

وإنما بعثوا الرجال العاملين المخلصين،
وتفقدوا أمر السنن في حروبهم، 
تفقدوا آثار أنبيائهم الآمرة الناهية 
لا آثارهم الجسمية، 

هذا شأنهم في حروبهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وقال في**(ص66) معنونا:*
*(التوسل بقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته)،

 وذكر برهانه على هذا العنوان الغريب،

 فقال: 
قال الإمام الحافظ الدارمي في كتابه "السنن":
 باب ما أكرم الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعد موته.
*
*    حدثنا أبو النعمان حدثنا سعيد بن زيد
 حدثنا عمرو بن مالك البكري( 1 ) 
حدثنا أبو الجوزاء أوس بن عبد الله قال:
 قحط أهل المدينة قحطاً شديداً فشكوا إلى عائشة فقالت: 
أنظروا قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فاجعلوا منه كواً إلى السماء 
حتى لا يكون بينه وبين السماء سقف، 
قال: ففعلوا. فمطرنا مطراً حتى نبت العشب وسمنت الإبل
 (تفتقت من الشحم فسمي عام الفتق،
 ومعنى كواً أي: نافذة) اهـ 
"سنن الدارمي" (جـ 1 ص43)).

 انتهى ما نقله صاحب* *المفاهيم.*


ووضعه (تفتقت من الشحم...) إلخ 
بين أقواس من تصرفه، 
وإخلاله بالنقل السليم، 

فإن اللفظ في "سنن الدارمي"
 (1/43) هكذا:
 (وسمنت الإبل حتى تفتقت من الشحم
 فسمي عام الفتق) اهـ . 

هذه عبارة "سنن الدارمي"،

 فتصرفه مذموم، 

وزاد على الأثر قوله:
 ومعنى كواً أي نافذة،

وهذه ليست في "سنن الدارمي" 
التي نصَّ على النقل عنها. 

وهذا الأثر 
ضعيف جداً 
لا حجة فيه، 
لأوجه: 



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ):هكذا حرَّفها الناقل، 

وفي "السنن"النكري، بالنون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأول:

 أن راويه عمرو بن مالك النكري
ضعيف بمرة،

قال ابن عدي في "الكامل"
(5/1799): 
(منكر الحديث عن الثقات، 
ويسرق الحديث، 

سمعت أبايعلى يقول:
 عمرو بن مالك النكري:
 كان ضعيفاً )،

ثم قال بعد أن ساق أحاديث:
 ( ولعمرو غير ما ذكرت
 أحاديث مناكير ) اهـ،

 وقال ابن حبان:
 (يخطئ ويُغرب) اهـ.


   فعمرو وأمثاله ممن هذه حالهم 
كيف يجترأ على الاحتجاج بروايتهم ؟!

 أما من غيرة 
على سنة رسول الله وشريعته 
من سُراق الحديث ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

أن سعيد بن زيد الراوي عن عمرو 
فيه ضعف،

 قال يحيى بن سعيد: 
ضعيف،

 وقال السعدي: 
يضعفون حديثه، 

وقال النسائي وغيره: 
ليس بالقوي،

 وقال أحمد:
 ليس به بأس:
 كان يحيى بن سعيد لا يستمرؤه،

 ساق هذه الأقوال الذهبي في "الميزان".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 قال شيخ الإسلام 
في "مختصر الرد على البكري"
(ص68-69):

 ( وما روي عن عائشة- رضى الله عنها - 
من فتح الكوة من قبره إلى السماء لينزل المطر،
 فليس بصحيح 
ولا يثبت إسناده،

 وإنما نُقل ذلك
 من هو معروف بالكذب.


ومما يبين كذب هذا
 أنه في مدة حياة عائشة
 لم يكن للبيت كوة، 

بل كان بعضه باقياً 
كما كان على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 بعضه مسقوف وبعضه مكشوف،

 وكانت الشمس تنزل فيه 
كما ثبت في "الصحيحين" عن عائشة 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي العصر
والشمس في حجرتها 
لم يظهر الفيء بعد.




    ولم تزل الحجرة كذلك 

حتى زاد الوليد بن عبد الملك 
في المسجد في إمارته
 لما زاد الحجر في مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ) 

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد أن تبين وانجلى 
نكارة هذه الحكاية 
نقلاً وعقلاً، 
إسناداً وتأريخاً 

يُعلم أن قول صاحب المفاهيم 
بعد سياق الأثر:

 ( فهذا توسل بقبره صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
لا من حيث كونه قبراً،
 بل من حيث كونه ضم جسد أشرف المخلوقين،
 وحبيب رب العالمين، 
فتشرف بهذه المجاورة العظيمة،
 واستحق بذلك المنقبة الكريمة) اهـ.



مما اعتمد فيه على المنكرات الواهيات، 

ولهذا فلا قيمة لكلامه، 
ولو بنخالة شعير،
أو وزن قطمير

وهذا ظاهر لكل أحد، 

والحمد لله على توفيقه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وقال صاحب المفاهيم في (ص72)
 بعد سياقه قصة* *العتبي:

**(فهذه القصة* *رواها* *الإمام النووي في كتابه المعروف بـ"الإيضاح"
 في الباب* *السادس (ص 498).
**ورواها* *أيضا الحافظ عماد الدين ابن كثير في تفسيره الشهير
**عند قوله تعالى:* * 
**{* *وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ...**} 
**[**النساء: 64**]** الآية.** 
** ورواها* *أيضاً 
الشيخ* *أبو محمد بن قدامه في كتابه "المغني" 
(ج 3 ص556).) انتهى.**


*أقول:

 هذه عبارات عامية، 
ليست علمية، 
ولا تنبئ عن فهم طالب علم،

 ذلك أن قوله رواها،...ورواها... إلخ 
خطأ محض؛

 لأن كلمة رواها 
لا تقال إلا لمن ساق القصة بإسناده 
بقوله: حدثنا أو أخبرنا 
أو نحوها من كلمات التحمل والأداء.

   1 - فالنووي لم يروها،
وإنما قال في "المجموع شرح المهذب"
(8/274)

 وفي آخر منسكه المعروف  بـ " الإيضاح":
 (ومن أحسن ما يقول: 
ما حكاه الماوردي والقاضي أبو الطيب 
وسائر أصحابنا عن العتبي مستحسنين له، 
قال: كنت جالساً عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...) 
انتهى.

   فهذا هو قول النووي،
وما هو برواية،

 ومن قال إنه رواية:
 فإما أن يكون لا فقه له 
ولا فهم بمصطلحات العلماء، 

وإما أن يكون متشبعاً بما لم يعط،
مُلّبساً،
فهذا لا حيلة فيه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - وابن كثير لم يروها،

وإنما قال في "تفسيره":
(ذكر جماعة منهم الشيخ أبو منصور الصباغ 
في كتابه"الشامل" الحكاية المشهورة عن العتبي...)
وما هذه برواية، 
وإنما هو نقل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - وابن قدامة في "المغني"
لم يروها، 

وإنما حكاها بصيغة التضعيف
(3/557)
فقال: (ويُروى عن العتبي...).

وليست هذه رواية،
 إنما نقل بصيغة التمريض
 وهي تفيد التضعيف،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم المؤلف يعلم
أن قصة العتبي ضعيفة السند واهية،
فهي مردودة غير صحيحة.
 
   ولعلمه بذلك أورد الشبهة 
التي لم يبق له مع الضعف إلا هي،

فقال (ص73):

 (هذه قصة العتبي، 
وهؤلاء الذين نقولها، 
وسواءً أكانت صحيحة أم ضعيفة من ناحية السند
 الذي يعتمد عليه المحدثون في الحكم على أي خبر،
 فإننا نتساءل ونقول: 
هل نقل هؤلاء الكفر والضلال؟! 
أو نقلوا ما يدعو إلى الوثنية وعبادة القبور؟!...) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول: 

أولا:

 مادام أنها ليست من سنة الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ولا فعل خلفائه الراشدين،
 وصحابه المكرمين،
 ولا من فعل التابعين والقرون المفضلة،

 وإنما هي مجرد حكاية عن مجهول، 
نُقلت بسند ضعيف

 فكيفَ يُحتج بها 
في عقيدة التوحيد 
الذي هو أصل الأصول ؟!

 وكيفَ يُحتج بها
 وهي تعارض الأحاديث الصحيحة 
التي نُهيَ فيها عن الغلو في القبور
 والغلو في الصالحين عموماً،

وعن الغلو في قبره 
والغلو فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم خصوصاً ؟!

وأما من نقلها من العلماء أو استحسنها 
فليسَ ذلك بحجة 
تُعارَض بها النصوص الصحيحة
 وتُخالَف من أجلها عقيدة السلف،

 فقد يخفى على بعض العلماء
 ما هو واضح لغيرهم، 
وقد يخطئون في نقلهم ورأيهم
 وتكون الحجة مع من خالفهم،

 وما دمنا قد علمنا طريق الصواب 
فلا شأن لنا
بما قاله فلان 
أو حكاه فلان، 

فليس ديننا مبنياً على الحكايات والمنامات،
 وإنما هو مبني على
البراهين الصحيحة.

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

سبحان الله كيف يدلسون على العوام من غير استحياء كم يحس المرء بقيمة العلم إذا رأى مثل هذا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثانياً:
قد تخفى بعض المسائل والمعاني 
على من خلع الأنداد وتبرأ من الشرك وأهله،

 كما قال بعض الصحابة:
(اجعل لنا ذات أنواط كما لهم ذات أنواط)،

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
[الله أكبر
 إنها السنن 
قلتم والذي نفسي بيده 
ما قاله أصحاب موسى:
 { اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ } ].
حديث صحيح.

   والحجة في هذا 

أن هؤلاء الصحابة وإن كانوا حديثي عهد بكفر
 فهم دخلوا في الدين بلا إله إلا الله، 
وهي تخلع الأنداد وأصناف الشرك
وتوحد المعبود،
فمع ذلك
 ومع معرفة قائليها الحقة بمعنى لا إله إلا الله،
خفي عليهم بعض المسائل من أفرادها.

وإنما الشأن أنه إذا وضح الدليل 
وأبينت الحجة 
فيجب الرجوع إليها والتزامها،

والجاهل قد يعذر، 
كما عذر أولئك الصحابة في قولهم:
 اجعل لنا ذات أنواط،

 وغيرهم من العلماء
 أولى باحتمال أن يخفى عليهم بعض المسائل
 ولو في التوحيد والشرك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثالثاً: 

كيف يتجاسر أحد
 أن يعارض نصوص كتاب الله،
 وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بقول حكاه حاكٍ مستحسناً له،

 والله سبحانه يقول: 
 { فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ
 أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ 

أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } [النور: 63]؟! 

قال الإمام أحمد:
 عجبتُ لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته
 يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان، 
والله تعالى يقول: 
{ فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ
 أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ }،

 أتدري ما الفتنة؟ 
الفتنة: الشرك، 

لعله إذا ردَّ بعض قوله
 أن يقع في قلبه شيء من الزيغ فيهلك.

رواه عن أحمد الفضل بن زياد، وأبو طالب،
ولعله في كتاب 
"طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم" 
لأحمد رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فطاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
مقدمة على طاعة كل أحد، 
وإن كان خير هذه الأمة أبا بكر وعمر، 

كما قال ابن عباس:
يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء 
أقول: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وتقولون: قال أبو بكر وعمر. 

   فكيف لو رأى ابن عباس هؤلاء الناس
 الذين يعارضون السنة الثابتة، 
والحجة الواضحة 
بقول أعرابي في قصة العتبي الضعيفة المنكرة. 

   إن السنة في قلوب محبيها أعظم وأغلا 
من تلك الحجج المتهافتة 
التي يدلي بها 
صاحب المفاهيم البدعية، 

تلك المفاهيم المبنية على المنامات والمنكرات.

فاعجب لهذا،
 وجرّد المتابعة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وحذارِ ثم حذارِ
 من أن ترد الأحاديث الصحيحة، 
وتؤمن بالأخبار الباطلة الواهية، 
فيوشك بمن فعل ذلك 
أن يقع في قلبه فتنة فيهلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

رابعاً:

ما من عالم إلا ويردّ عليه في مسائل اختارها:
 إما عن رأي أو عن ضعف حجة،
 وهم معذورون قبل إيضاح المحجة بدلائلها، 

ولو تتبع الناس شذوذات المجتهدين ورخصهم
لخرجوا عن دين الإسلام إلى دين آخر، 

كما قيل: 
من تتبع الرخص تزندق.

 ولو أراد مبتغي الفساد والعدول عن الصراط
 أن يتخذ له من رخصهم سلماً يرتقي به إلى شهواته،
لكان الواجب على الحاكم قمعه وصده وتعزيره
 
كما هو مشهور في فقه الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم. 

وما ذكر فقيه أن من أحال لتبرير جرمه 
على قول عالم عُلِمَ خطؤه فيه، 
أنه يقبل منه ولا يؤخذ بالعتاب.
اللهم احفظ علينا
 ديننا وتوحيدنا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وعنون صاحب المفاهيم (ص76):

 (بيان أسماء المتوسلين من أئمة المسلمين).**

* وعمدته في هذا إيراد أكثر أولئك العلماء 
حديثاً فيه التوسل، 
وهذا من الحكم بالظن المنهي عنه،

 بل ثبت عن بعضهم
 - وهم الأكثر - 
خلاف ما زعمه، 

والقاعدة المقررة عند أهل العلم 
أن العالم إذا أورد أثراً بإسنادٍ
 فقد خفف من العهدة
 التي تجب عليه
 من إتباع ذلك بالحكم على الحديث.

وإذا رُوي حديث وصححه راويه في كتاب له
فلا يعني هذا إلزامه بالقول به، 
إذ قد يكون له نظر وفهم، 

ولعل سبباً اكتنف حكم الحديث 
يمنع من القول به، 
من إجماع على خلافه، 
أو نسخ، 
أو لكونه ليس في شرعنا،
 ونحو ذلك. 
وتفصيل هذا الإجمال 
يُطلب من كتب الأصول.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال المؤلف معددا أسماء: 

*1 - فمنهم الحاكم في "المستدرك"، فقد ذكر حديث آدم وصححه.
** 
**والجواب:
*حال الحديث أنه واضح الضعف،
 كما نص الحاكم على ضعف راويه في "المدخل"،

 وأن النسخة التي روي بها الحديث موضوعة،
 و"المستدرك" لم يحرره الحاكم،
 بل أكثره مسودة،
 كما سبق تفصيل ذلك. 

   فالقول بأنه يقول به
 مع تضعيفه الشديد لرواية راويه، 
وضميمة القاعدة التي ذكرنا، 
ليس بمستقيم مع المنهج العلمي الموفق.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*2– ومنهم: البيهقي في**"دلائل النبوة"،
 فقد ذكر حديث آدم وغيره،
وقد التزم أن لا يخرج الموضوعات.*
*والجواب:
**
*أن البيهقي عقب الحديث بيَّن تفرد راويه عبد الرحمن مع ضعفه.
وهذه علة توجب رد الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*3 – ومنهم: السيوطي في كتابه "الخصائص النبوية"،
 فقد ذكر** الحديث وغيره.

*
* والجواب:

*ذكره ولم يحكم عليه، 
وذكره في "تخريج الشفاء" له،
 وقال بضعف إسناده.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*4 – ومنهم: ابن الجوزي في "الوفا" فقد ذكر الحديث وغيره.

*
* والجواب:

*أن ابن الجوزي ذكر كل ما وجد
ولم يتكفل بصحة إسنادٍ،

 وقد ذكر في كتابه 
"مكذوبات يعرفها أهل الشأن "،
 ويعدونها من تناقضاته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال: (5،6،7)،**ومنهم عياض وملا قاري والخفاجي.* *والجواب:* *
*
أن القاري والخفاجي قد ضعفوا حديث توسل آدم،
والعبرة بتضعيفهم لا برأيهم، 

انظر "شرح القاري" (1/215)، 
و"شرح الخفاجي" (2/242).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*   قال: 8 - ومنهم القسطلاني في كتابه "المواهب اللدنية".
 
*
 *والجواب: 
*أن القسطلاني لا يفرد بقول بتصحيح حديث آدم،
 فإنما هو في كتابه هذا ناقل من السيوطي،
وقد ذكرنا القصة في ذلك، 
وما قد يكون سبباً لتأليف السيوطي
 "الفارق بين المصنف والسارق".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*   قال: 9 - ومنهم الزرقاني في "شرحه على المواهب" (ج1 ص44).
 
*
*والجواب:**
*ضعّف الزرقاني حديث آدم، 
فإن كان رأيا ارتآه فليذكر دليله، 

ولم أجد في (ج1 ص44)
 من شرح المواهب شيئا من ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*   قال: 10 - ومنهم النووي.
*
* 
**أقول:
*ذكره قصة العتبي 
لا يعني أنه يجيز التوسل بالذوات
 ونحوه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال: ومنهم ابن كثير.**

*
 *الجواب: 

*نقله قصة الأعرابي 
لا يعني تجويزه للتوسل بالذوات ونحوه، 
وقصة آدم ذكرها وضعَّف راويها. 

وقصة الرجل الذي جاء إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
بينت ما فيها فارجع إليه، 
وتصحيح إسنادها
لا يعني القول بجواز فعلها،
كما يشير إليه صنيع ابن كثير نفسه.


    وذكره شعار المسلمين [ يا محمداه ] 
ليس مقصوداً، 
بل ورد في أثناء نقل طويل
بإسنادٍ مظلم. اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال: 12 - ومنهم ابن حجر 
فقد صحح سند قصة الرجل الذي جاء إلى قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 
والجواب: 

*لم يصححها، 

وإنما قال: 
بإسناد صحيح من رواية أبي صالح السمان عن مالك الدار. 

وفي هذا تنبيه لعلة الرواية عنده، 
يفهمها المشتغلون بعلم الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال: 13- ومنهم القرطبي المفسر.**

*
* الجواب:

*ذكر القرطبي نحوا من قصة الأعرابي، 
وحكايته لها 
 لا يدل على قوله بموجب كل لفظٍ فيها.

ومن هذا ينجلي الغطاء، 
وينكشف ما تحت الكساء،

ويظهر أن قول صاحب المفاهيم 
فيه تجن على أكثر من ذكرنا قولهم،
 وما كان يحسن به هذا،
 وهو شيء لم يسبق إليه 
ولم يفعله المصنفون قبله،
ذلك لأنه مردود 
على مقتضى قواعد أهل العلم،

وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* ذكر (ص54): 
استغاثة الخلق يوم القيامة بالأنبياء 
وآخرهم* *النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ليشفع إلى ربه في أهل الموقف... الخ.
* *ثم قال:
 ( فهذا** إجماع من الأنبياء والمرسلين وسائر المؤمنين، 
وتقرير من رب العالمين،
 بأن الاستغاثة* *عند الشدائد بأكابر المقربين  
من أعظم مفاتيح الفرج 
ومن موجبات رضى رب العالمين ) اهـ.**

**أقول:*
*
*هذه جراءة قبيحة على رب العالمين، 
وعلى أنبيائه ورسله، 

فلو صعدت أبخرة هذه الجراءة إلى السحاب
 لنزل ماؤه سماً زعافاً،
 ولو نزلت إلى ينابيع الماء
 لقلبتها ناراً تلظى.

ولكن الهوى يفسد العقول، 
ويجرُّ إلى عبادة غير الله

{ أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ
وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ }
[الجاثـية: 23]، 

{أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ 
أَفَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلاً } 
[الفرقان: 43]،
 
أيكون دين الجاهلية قرره رب العالمين ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيكون دين الجاهلية أجمع عليه:
 الأنبياء والمرسلون ؟! 

ما أقبح الهوى!

 وما أظهر الجاهلية 
في كلام كاتب المفاهيم الخاسرة!  

إن الذي يكون يوم القيامة:
 أن الخلق يطلبون من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يشفع لهم إلى ربهم 
في فصل القضاء بينهم وإراحتهم من الموقف،

وهذا الطلب جار على المألوف الجائز 
من طلب الشفاعة من حي حاضر قادر
 بمعنى أن يدعو الله للطالب في حصول مقصوده،

فالشفاعة معناها:
 طلب الدعاء من الحي الحاضر،
 وهذا بخلاف طلب الشفاعة من الميت،
أو التقرب إليه بشيء من أنواع العبادة 
بقصد أن يشفع له  

كما قال تعالى:

 { وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 
مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ 
وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ 
وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ }
[ يونس: 18 ] .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص55):

**(وفي "الفتاوى الكبرى": 
سئل  شيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله-  : 
هل يجوز** التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم لا؟ 

فأجاب: الحمد لله، أما التوسل بالإيمان به،
**ومحبته وطاعته والصلاة والسلام عليه، 
وبدعائه وشفاعته ونحو ذلك 
من ما هو من أفعاله* *وأفعال العباد المأمور بها في حقه، 
فهو مشروع باتفاق المسلمين* *]

**"الفتاوى الكبرى" [ ج1 ص 140** ]* *اهـ.** 
**
** أقول: 

*جرى كاتب المفاهيم على هديه الذي رضيه لنفسه، 
وهو التحريف والتبديل،

 فبتر آخر كلام شيخ الإسلام، 
ليوهم أنه ساوى بين التوسل بدعائه وشفاعته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم حياً وميتاً. 

وهذا تحريف للمعنى 
من جنس ما مر من تحريفاته.

قال الشيخ بعد قوله الذي نقله الكاتب: 

(وكان الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم-  يتوسلون به في حياته،
 وتوسلوا بعد موته بالعباس عمه،
 كما كانوا يتوسلون به) اهـ.

فهذا التفسير للإجمال السابق
 لابد من ذكره ونقله، 

وفيه أن التوسل به في حياته يكون بدعائه
 لمن طلب منه الدعاء، 
أو بابتدائه الدعاء لمن شاء من أصحابه.
 فهذا حق؛ 

لأن نبي الله حي بين أظهرهم، 
ممكن من الدعاء في دار التكليف،
 ممكن من سؤال الله لمن طلب منه،
 بالنصوص القطعية. 

أما بعد انتقاله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى الرفيق الأعلى، والحياة البرزخية،
فقد انقطع ما كان يعمله في حياته 
من الدعاء لمن طلب منه،
 والشفاعة لمن استشفعه.

وما خرج عن ذلك فهو مردود، 
إلا بنص 
ولا نص منقول يدل عليه،
 لا صحيح ولا حسن ولا ضعيف،
 كما يفهمه أولو الشأن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
- كما بين في باب الشفاعة من هذا الكتاب - 
لم يتشفع ولم يتوسل بمن قبله من الأنبياء،
 بل ولا شهداء أحد 
وأفضلهم حمزة بن عبد المطلب،
 فلم يسألهم الدعاء 
ولا توسل بهم وهم الأنبياء،
 والشهداء الذين ثبتت حياتهم،
 وأنهم ليسوا بأموات،
 ولكنها حياة برزخية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا فعل رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فنحن له أتباع، 

والمبتدعة الضُلّال 
لأهوائهم أتباع. 

   ومن نظر في هذا نظرة، 
حدثت له فكرة، 
أنجته بإذن مالك الأفئدة من الحسرة،
 إن كان من طلاب الصراط المستقيم،
 والهدي القويم،
 هدي خير الخلق أجمعين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص56):

**(مما يستفاد من كلام الشيخ ابن تيمية
 أن من دعا له رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم
 صح له أن يتوسل إلى الله* *بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم له، 
وقد جاء أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دعا لأمته، 
كما ثبت ذلك في أحاديث كثيرة) اهـ .

   ثم قال: 

(لذا فإنه يصح لكل مسلم أن يتوسل إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى بذلك فيقول: 
اللهم! إن نبيك محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دعا لأمته،
 وأنا من أفراد هذه الأمة،
 فأتوسل إليك بهذا الدعاء أن تغفر لي وأن ترحمني، 
إلى آخر ما يريد،
 فإذا قال ذلك لم يخرج عن الأمر المتفق عليه
 بين كافة علماء المسلمين) اهـ .


*
*أقول:* *

*قد بينت آنفاً ما في التوسل بدعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بعد موته من البدعة، 
والخروج عن فهم السلف للتوسل. 

   والتوسل بدعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ليس مقصوداً للكاتب،
 وإنما أتى بذلك ليصل إلى شيء آخر،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهو ما صرح به بقوله*: 

*
*(**فإن قال: اللهم! إني أتوسل إليك بنبيك* *
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
**فقد فاته التصريح بما ينويه،**
وبيان ما ينعقد عليه قلبه،
 وهو مقصود كل* *مسلم،
 ومراده لا يخرج عن هذا الحد) اهـ.*


فهذا الكلام بيّن لِمَ ساق الكاتب 
كل ما مر من كلام شيخ الإسلام؟

فانظروا ضعف حجته،
وقلة بصيرته 

في إحالته على قلوب المتوسلين برسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته،
 وهو يزعم أنه بما في قلوبهم عليم 
وأن مراداتهم لا تخرج عن الحد
 الذي اطّلع به على قلوبهم.

أفتش الكاتب قلوب الداعين ؟!
أم هو نقيبهم ينافح عنهم ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وها هو الكاتب خرج عن هذا الحد المدّعى،
 فتوصل بالتوسل البدعي
إلى جواز الاستغاثة بالأنبياء،
وطلبهم الشفاعة،
فجعله سلماً. 

   ثم ما الذي يحجز الداعي 
من التصريح بما في قلبه ؟! 

لا يمنعه إلا شيء هو أحسن عنده 
مما لم يذكره، 

فلو كان يعتقد في لفظ أنه أقرب وأصح لقاله 
فإنه داعٍ سائل،
والسائل يتحرى المقرب الصحيح،

 فلو كان مقصودهم ما اعتذر به الكاتب لصرحوا به،

 ولكن مقصودهم هو التوسل بذاته،
مما هو من البدع، 
ووسائل الشرك،

 والإقسام به على الله تعالى،
 واتخاذه شفيعاً،
ومغيثاً، ومعيناً،
فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله
 أو بعد موته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إنك إن فتشت 
لا تكاد تجد اليوم
 أحداً ينافح عن جواز التوسل بالذوات
 إلا وهو يجيز الشرك:
 كالاستغاثة بالأموات
 ودعائهم 
أو طلب شفاعتهم.

 وقد طالعت من كتبهم شيئاً 
فوجدتهم كما وصفت لك، 
فلعلك تكون من المستبصرين الناجين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* قال (ص**57**):

**جاء في حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 (** حياتي خير لكم ومماتي خير لكم،**
تحدثون ويحدث لكم تعرض أعمالكم عليّ،
 فإن وجدت خيراً حمدت الله، 
وإن وجدت شراً استغفرت**الله لكم )**.

**رواه الحافظ إسماعيل القاضي
 في "جزء الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"،
 وذكره الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" وصححه.** 

**   وهذا صريح بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغفر للأمة في برزخه،
 والاستغفار دعاء،والأمة تنتفع بذلك")
 اهـ** كلام صاحب المفاهيم.*


 *أقول:
**
*الكلام في هذه الأحرف من أوجه: 
الأول:

 هذا الحديث أخرجه إسماعيل القاضي (ص36) 
في "جزء الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" 
مرسلاً،

 فقال: حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: 
حدثنا حماد بن زيد قال حدثنا غالب القطان 
عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم...
فذكره بلفظ آخر غير ما ذكر،

 فأوهم صنيع صاحب المفاهيم
 أنه رواه باللفظ المذكور،

 وبكر بن عبد الله المزني من التابعين الثقات،
 توفي سنة 106 هـ، 

فهو مرسل،
والمرسل. لا يُقبل عند المحدثين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما قول الكاتب:
*(ذكره الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" وصححه)*

ففيه: 

أن الهيثمي ذكر رواية البزار (وسيأتي ما فيها)،
 وقال: (رجاله رجال الصحيح) 
وهذه العبارة لا تفيد تصحيحه الحديث،

فلا يجوز أن يقال إنه صححه، 
كما تجرأ عليه صاحب المفاهيم.

وذلك أن قوله:
 (رجاله رجال الصحيح) 
تفيد ثقة الرجال وأنهم مخرََّج لهم في الصحيح،
ولا تفيد لا صحة الإسناد
ولا صحة الحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فصحة الإسناد 
تفتقر إلى معرفة اتصال الرواية 
وعدم الانقطاع في الإسناد، 
وألا يكون في الإسناد مدلس رواه بالعنعنة. 

فمثلاً: 

لو روي حديث من طريق أحمد بن حنبل عن سفيان الثوري
 عن ابن المسيب عن أبي بكر الصديق، 

لجاز أن يقال:

 رجاله أئمة أثبات حفاظ، 
ولا يعني ذلك التكفل بصحة الإسناد،
إذ ظاهر الإسناد الانقطاع 
بين كل راو وشيخه،
فأحمد لم يدرك سفيان 
وهو لم يدرك ابن المسيب، 
وسعيد لم يدرك أبا بكر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وصحة الحديث ليست بلازمة لصحة الإسناد،
 بل بينهما مراتب يعرفها أهل العلم والنظر، 

فكم من حديث صحيح الإسناد
 وهو شاذ أو غلط أو معلل.  

وذلك أن تعريف علماء الحديث 
للحديث الصحيح جمع أمرين:
صحة الإسناد وانتفاء الشذوذ والعلة.
 فما لم يجتمع الأمران
 لا يقال بصحة حديث.

   ومن هذا يعلم ما في قول صاحب المفاهيم 
من نسبة تصحيح الحديث للهيثمي 
من تَقَوُّل على الهيثمي،
 وزيادة أمرٍ 
لم يقله الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله. 

*   ومثله ما نقله 
**صاحب المفاهيم
 في (ص172) من كتابه 
من قول العراقي: إسناده جيد.*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 
الحديث رواه البزار في "مسنده"
(1/397 زوائده) 
فقال: حدثنا يوسف بن موسى، 
حدثنا عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد عن سفيان 
عن عبد الله بن السائب عن زاذان عن عبد الله
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
( إن لله ملائكة سياحين يبلغوني عن أمتي السلام )
  قال: 
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( حياتي خير لكم.. الحديث ). 

قال البزار: 
(لا نعلمه يروى عن عبد الله إلا بهذا الإسناد) اهـ.

وهذا إسنادٌ فيه: 
عبد المجيد بن  أبي رواد، 
وهو ممن لا يقبل ما ينفرد به عندهم،

ولذا قال الحافظ العراقي شيخ الهيثمي:

 (رجاله رجال الصحيح
 إلا أن عبد المجيد بن أبي رواد 
وإن أخرج له مسلم ووثقه ابن معين والنسائي،
فقد ضعفه بعضهم) 

فهذا هو التحقيق، 

وقد تفرَّد بهذه الزيادة 
( حياتي خير لكم... ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما أول الحديث ( إن لله ملائكة...الخ ) 
فهو محفوظ من حديث
 سفيان عن عبد الله بن السائب به، 

واتفق رواة الحديث عن سفيان 
على هذا القدر

 تم أتى عبد المجيد 
فتفرد عنهم بهذه الزيادة
 فهي شاذة ضعيفة 
كما يقتضيه التحقيق.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث: 

لو ثبت الحديث 
لم يكن فيه ما ادعاه صاحب المفاهيم
 من جواز التوسل بعموم استغفار
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته؛

 لأن دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته لأمته
 وسؤاله الله لهم أبلغ وأقطع من استغفاره بعد موته
- إن ثبت-، 

وهذا السبب الذي كان موجوداً في حياته
 هو عين السبب الذي عُلق الحكم به بعد مماته،

فلما لم يُشرع هذا العمل 
وهو التوسل بالاستغفار العام 
مع قيام المقتضي له في حياة  رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
عُلم أن إحداثه بدعة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويؤيد هذا أن خير القرون
 ثم الذين يلونهم،
 ثم الذين يلونهم، 
لم يستعمل أحد منهم 
التوسل بهذا الطريق 
الذي اخترعه عشاق البدع، 
وهُجَّار السُنن.

أقول: 
وتوسع صاحب المفاهيم على عادته 
بتمسكه بأدنى شبهة وأبعدها، 
فقال (ص173) 
أواخر كتابه حول الحديث:
(الحديث صحيح لا مطعن فيه) اهـ.

وهذا افتراء
أو قلة علم؛

 بل فيه مطعن  
كما قدمناه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال:*
*(وهو يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يعلم أعمالنا بعرضها عليه، 
ويستغفر الله لنا على ما فعلنا من سيئ وقبيح،
 وإذا كان كذلك فإنه يجوز لنا أن نتوسل به إلى الله 
ونستشفع به لديه، 
لأنه يعلم بذلك فيشفع فينا ويدعو لنا...) اهـ

 
*
*أقول: 

*في الحديث عرض الأعمال، 
والكاتب يستدل به على جواز طب الشفاعة، 
يا له من فقه
 غاب عن الأمة بضعة عشر قرناً، 
حتى ظهر هؤلاء المبتدعة فأدركوه! 

فعرض العمل عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء 
وتجويزك طلب الشفاعة أمر آخر بعيد،

 فإن عرضت عليه أعمالك 
فلن يرضى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالشرك الذي فيها، 

ومنه طلب الشفاعة من الموتى 

ولن يستغفر لمشرك يستغيث بالأموات،

{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ 
وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى
 مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ 
أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ } 

[ التوبة: 113].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن طلبك الشفاعة من الأموات سيئ من العمل وشرك، 

ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا يستغفر لمن ترك دينه 
واتبع هواه فأشرك.

  إن استغفار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشفاعته، 
إنما تكون في حياته وفي الدار الآخرة 
لا في دار البرزخ، 

وله أنواع من الشفاعات
 ليس فيها نصيب لمشرك.

   فمن طلب الشفاعة منه بعد موته،
 فحري أن يكون فوَّت على نفسه
 شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم في الآخرة،

وإن من سيئ الكلام 
تعدي صاحب المفاهيم 
على مقام النبوة 

حيث جزم بقوله:
(فيشفع. فينا
ويدعو لنا).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن من سيئ القول وخطله وشنيعه 
تعدي الكاتب على مقام الألوهية،

 فيُجوّز طلب الشفاعة من النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته،

والشفاعة حق لله وحده، 
وإنما تُطلب منه وحده ،

 كما يدعو المخلصون بقولهم
اللهم!شفّع فينا نبيك محمداً 
صلى الله عليه وسلم.

   وفي باب الشفاعة بيان هذه الأصول 
بما فيه مقنع
لمن أراد الله هدايته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وضع (ص61) عنواناً هو: 
( الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب
 لا ينكر التوسل).

* أقول:
تحليتك محمد بن عبد الوهاب بالشيخ الإمام:
 إما أن تكون اعترافاً بفضله 
في تجديد أمر دين الإسلام،
 وإصلاحه وجهاده، 
وإما أن تكون عنيت بها وضعها اللغوي.

   فإن أردت المعنى الأول

 فالشيخ قد أقام دعوته
في محاربة أصناف الشرك الجلي والخفي، 
الأكبر منه والأصغر،
وحارب وسائل الشرك التي تجر إليه
 مما حرمه الله ورسوله،

 ومن تأمل كتاب " التوحيد "
 ألفاه في فلك ما ذُكر دائر، 
وعلى الصراط المستقيم سائر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والشيخ -رحمه الله- 
جاهد في إرجاع الناس إلى دينهم
 الذي جاء به رسول الله محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم

 وجاهد  في إقناعهم 
بأن ما يفعله بعض الناس في زمانه 
ويدّعونه إسلاماً 
هو عين ما عليه المشركون 
الذين قاتلهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 فقد كان كثير من المنتسبين إلى الدين في زمانه 
عُبَّاداً للقبور: 
يدعون أصحاب القبور استقلالاً من دون الله،
 ويدعونهم مع الله طلباً للشفاعة منهم
 والقربى إلى الله زلفى،
 ويرجونهم دفع المضرات،
 ورفع المهلكات،
 وتفريج الكربات

 كما قال الله عن أشباههم:
{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ
 إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم هم يقدمون لأولئك المقبورين
 أصناف القرابين والعبادات 
التي لا تكون
 إلا لله جل وعلا: 
كالذبح، والنذر،

وهم يخضعون لأولئك المقبورين الميتين
 أعظم من خضعانهم في مساجد الله.

   كانوا يستغيثون بالأموات،
 ويخافونهم خوف السر،
ويحبونهم أشد من محبة الله، 
ويتقربون إليهم أكثر من تزلفهم إلى ربهم، 

بل نسوا ربهم وذكره، 
وفشت فيهم مذاهب الإلحاد والزندقة،
كمذهب وحدة الوجود،
 وتعظيم الأولياء على الأنبياء، 

كما قال مقدمهم:

مقام النبوة في برزخ   ##   فويق الرسول ودون الولي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا جزء في واقع أسود
 رآه الشيخ في هذه الديار،

 فجاهد متوكلاً على ربه 
مقتفيا سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حتى في سيرته الجهادية،
فنصره الله وأعزَّه، 
ومكَّن له الدين.

   وذلك الواقع الذي وصفنا 
موجود في أكثر البلدان الإسلامية،
 والواجب تبصيرهم بالمكفرات الواقعة الكثيرة
 ثم جهادهم بأنواع الجهاد باليد واللسان والقلب،
 ولكن اثاقل الناس إلى الأرض، 
إلا قليلاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الذي ذُكر من أصناف الشرك الأكبر 
كانت محاربته وتغييره،
وهداية الناس إلى الإسلام
 همَّ الشيخ الأول،

 ثم إن الشيخ - رحمه الله -
داع حكيمٌ متروٍ،

فإذا كان المخاطب واقعاً في أصناف الشرك 
فمن غير الحكمة 
أن ينهاه عن البدع ووسائل الشرك 
وهو لم يعلم بعدُ
 أن الشرك موجود بين الناس،

 بل الواجب أن يبين الشرك 
ثم إذا استقرت حقيقة الإسلام في قلب العبد
 وترك وجاهد الشرك الأكبر،
 فهو سينكر وسائل الشرك؛

لأن العاقل البصير إذا كره شيئاً 
كره وسائله ودواعيه.

إن السلامة من سلمى وجارتها      ## أن لا تحل على حال بواديها 

فهذا الشاعر القديم عرف هذه الحقيقة،
 وإليها يهتدي العقلاء،
 وقد دلت الشريعة إليها وحضت عليها
  قاعدة "سد الذرائع".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال ملخصاً مباحثه في التوسل
 (ص73):

**(إن التوسل: ليس مقصورا على** تلك الدائرة الضيقة
 التي يظنها المتعنتون).
** 
** أقول: 

*هذه كلمات ينفر منها ذووا القلوب الحية، 
التي قد ملأت محبة الله
 وإعظامه وإجلاله جوانحها، 

ويستأنس لها من شُغل بذكر غير الله مع الله،
 أو نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم.

يالها من ألفاظ لو مزجت بماء البحر لمزجته،
 ولو سالت على زروع الناس 
لأفسدت معيشتهم.

سبحان الله!!

التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته 
دائرة ضيقة! 

أسماء الله التي لا تحصى 
دائرة ضيقة للتوسل!

صفات الله العُلى
وأفعاله الحكيمة 
دائرة ضيقة! 

سبحان الله! 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يا صاحب المفاهيم!

 لو دعوت ربك متوسلاً إليه بأسمائه
لانقضى عمرك وعمر من معك،
 ولم تبلغوا نهاية، 
ولم تحصوا لها عدداً.

يا صاحب المفاهيم! 

لو ظللت تدعو الليل والنهار 
لا تفتر أبداً 
تتوسل إلى الله 
بأسمائه الحسنى 
 لم تنقض، 

ولانقضى عمرك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يا صاحب المفاهيم! 

لو توسلت إلى الله
بأسمائه الحسنى 
بما يناسب مطلوبك من أسمائه،
 لانقضت حوائجك
 ولم تبلغ بعضاً من أسماء الله. 

يا صاحب المفاهيم!

 إن من أسماء الله تسعة وتسعين اسماً
 من أحصاها دخل الجنة،

 فلو ظللت تدعو بها مفردة،
 ثم تجعل مع الاسم آخر ثم هكذا،
 لبلغت ما لو دعا به الخلق 
من أولهم إلى آخرهم ما يسعهم 
غير مكررٍ ولا معيد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يا صاحب المفاهيم! 

إني أنذرك مغبة هذه الكلمة الوبيلة 
التي يقْشَعِرُّ منها البدن،

 وعليك بالانطراح بين يدي الله
 والتوبة من هذا القول،
 وما جرَّ إليه من الشرك، 
وما قرب إليه من البدع، 

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله،
 وإنا لله، 
وإنا إليه راجعون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اللهم إنا نبرأ إليك من قول من قال: 
إن التوسل بأسمائك الحسنى 
وصفاتك العليا 
دائرة ضيقة،

فتقبل اللهم براءتنا، 
وعلمنا من أسمائك،
وآثار صفاتك،
ما يقوي قلوبنا،
 ويهدينا إلى 
صراطك المستقيم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الباب الثاني 
*
مسائل في* *توحيد الربوبية والألوهية** وفيه:
*
 *- الشرك في قوم نوح وإبراهيم، وفي العرب* 
*- دخول الشرك في المسلمين من هذه الأمة* 
*- رد القول "بالمجاز العقلي" لتبرير الشرك*


*الشرك في قوم نوح:
*
أخرج البخاري في "صحيحه"
(8/667)
 في تفسير قوله تعالى:
  [ولا تذرن وَدّاً ولا سواعاً] 
الآية
 
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 

(صارت الأوثان التي كانت في قوم نوح في العرب بعدُ.
أما وَدّ فكانت لكلب بدومة الجندل.
وأما يغوث فكانت لمراد ثم بني غطيف بالجرف عند سبأ.
وأما يعوق فكانت لهمدان.
وأما نسر فكانت لحمير لآلِ ذي الكلاع.

أسماء رجالٍ صالحين من قوم نوح،
 فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم 
أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون أنصاباً
 وسموها بأسمائهم.
ففعلوا فلم تعبد.
 حتى إذا هلك أولئك 
وتَنَسَّخَ العلم عُبدت).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما جاء في معنى كلام ابن عباس 
ما أخرجه عبدُ بن حميد 
عن محمد بن كعب في قوله:

{ وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْراً *
وَقَدْ أَضَلُّوا كَثِيراً}

[نوح:23-24].

قال:
 (كانوا قوماً صالحين بين آدم ونوح،
 فنشأ قوم بعدهم، 
يأخذون كأخذهم في العبادة.

فقال لهم إبليس:
 لو صورتم صورهم، 
فكنتم تنظرون إليهم،
 فصوروا ثم ماتوا.

فنشأ قوم بعدهم 

فقال لهم إبليس:
 إن الذين كانوا من قبلكم 
كانوا يعبدونها، 
فعبدوها).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخرج عبد بن حميد عن أبي مطهر قال: 

ذكروا عند أبي جعفر يزيدَ بنَ المهلب،
 فقال:
 أما أنه قُتل في أول أرض
عُبد فيها غير الله
 ثم ذكر وداً 

قال: وكان ودٌّ رجلاً مسلماً، 
وكان محبباً في قومه،
 فلما مات عسكروا حول قبره في أرض بابل،
 وجزعوا عليه، 
فلما رأى إبليس جزعهم عليه
 تشبه في صورة إنسان،

 ثم قال: 
أرى جزعكم على هذا 
فهل لكم أن أصوّر لكم مثله 
فيكون في ناديكم فتذكرونه به.

 قالوا: نعم 
فصوّر لهم مثله فوضعه في ناديهم،
 وجعلوا يذكرونه.
 فلما رأى ما بهم من ذكره 

قال: 
هل لكم أن أجعل لكم
 في كل منزل كل رجل تمثالاً مثله 
فيكون في بيته فتذكرونه؟ 

قالوا: نعم.

فصوّر لأهل كل بيت تمثالاً مثله،

 فأقبلوا فجعلوا يذكرونه به. 

قال وأدرك أبناؤهم فجعلوا يرون ما يصنعونه به، 
وتناسلوا 
ودَرَسَ أمر  ذكرهم إياه 

حتى
اتخذوه إلهاً
 يعبدونه من دون الله.

قال:
 وكان أول ما عُبد غير الله في الأرض ود، 
الصنم الذي سموه بود).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهناك روايات أخر، 

قال الحافظ في "فتح الباري"
(8/669): 

(قال بعض الشراح:
 محصل ما قيل في هذه الأصنام
قولان:

أحدهما:
 أنها كانت في قوم نوح.

الثاني:
أنها كانت أسماء رجال صالحين.
 إلى آخر القصة.

قلت:

 بل مرجع ذلك إلى قولٍ واحد،
 وقصة الصالحين كانت مبتدأ عبادة قوم نوح
 هذه الأصنام، 
ثم تبعهم من بعدهم على ذلك).

انتهى كلام الحافظ ابن حجر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الشرك* *في قوم إبراهيم:*

قال الشهرستاني في "الملل والنحل"
(1/560-563):

 (وكانت الفرق في زمان الخليل عليه السلام
 راجعة إلى صنفين اثنين:
أحدهما: الصابئة.
والثاني: الحنفاء.

فالصابئة كانت تقول:
 إنا نحتاج في معرفة الله تعالى
 ومعرفة طاعته وأوامره واحكامه إلى "متوسط".
 لكن ذلك المتوسط يجب أن يكون روحانياً لا جسمانياً،

 وذلك لزكاء الروحانيات وطهارتها 
وقربها من رب الأرباب.

 والجسماني بشر مثلنا يأكل مما نأكل،
 ويشرب مما نشرب.
 يماثلنا في المادة والصورة.  

قالوا:

{ وَلَئِنْ أَطَعْتُمْ بَشَراً مِثْلَكُمْ 
إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً لَخَاسِرُونَ }
 
[ المؤمنون:34 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحنفاء كانت تقول:

 إنا نحتاج – في المعرفة والطاعة -
 إلى متوسط من جنس البشر، 
تكون درجته في الطهارة والعصمة، 
والتأييد والحكمة:
 فوق الروحانيات.

 يماثلنا من حيث البشرية 
يمايزنا من حيث الروحانية.

فيتلقى الوحي بطرف الروحانية.
ويلقي إلى نوع الإنسان بطرف البشرية.

وذلك قوله تعالى:

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ 
يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }

[ الكهف:110 ]،

وقال عزَّ ذكره:

{قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 
هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلَّا بَشَراً رَسُولاً }

[ الاسراء: 93 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم لما لم يتطرق للصابئة الاقتصار على الروحانيات البحتة
 والتقرب إليها بأعيانها والتلقي عنها بذواتها
 فزعت جماعة إلى هياكلها، 

وهي السيارات السبع وبعض الثوابت.

فصابئة النبط والفرس والروم:
 مفزعها السيارات.

وصابئة الهند: مفزعها الثوابت.

وسنذكر مذاهبهم على التفصيل على قدر الإمكان 
بتوفيق الله تعالى.

 وربما نزلوا عن الهياكل إلى الأشخاص
التي لا تسمع 
ولا تبصر
ولا تغني عنهم شيئاً.

والفرقة الأولى: هم عبدة الكواكب.
والثانية: هم عبدة الأصنام.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال (ص673)
 ذاكراً مذهب أصحاب الروحانيات: 

(ومذهب هؤلاء أن للعالم صانعاً فاطراً حكيماً 
مقدساً عن سمات الحدثان
 والواجب علينا معرفة العجز عن الوصول إلى جلاله.

وإنما يتقرب إليه بالمتوسطات المقربين لديه.
وهم الروحانيون المطهرون المقدسون: 
جوهراً، وفعلاً، وحالة.

أما الجوهر
 فهم المقدسون عن المواد الجسمانية 
المبرؤن عن القوى الجسدانية،
 المنزهون عن الحركات المكانية،
 والتغيرات الزمانية،
 قد جبلوا على الطهارة،
 وفطروا على التقديس والتسبيح، 
لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون.

 وإنما أرشدنا إليهم معلمنا الأول:
 عاذيمون، وهرمس.

فنحن نتقرب إليهم 
ونتوكل عليهم، 
وهم أربابنا وآلهتنا، 
ووسائلنا وشفعاؤنا عند الله، 

وهو رب الأرباب
 وإله الآلهة
 رب كل شيء ومليكه) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والغرض من نقل هذا كله 
تبيان بعض حال الصابئة 
الذين عبدوا الكواكب
 لشبهة الوصول إلى الله 
عن طريق من جُبل على 
الطهارة والتقديس والتسبيح.

وبين شرك قوم نوح وشرك قوم إبراهيم
 جامعٌ تفرعت عنه
 أصناف الشرك بعد في الناس 

فمقل من الشبه ومستكثر، 

فبُعثت لهم الرسل.

فكان شرك قوم نوح يرجع
 إلى مظاهر الصلاح في البشر 

وشرك قوم إبراهيم من العقل والفلسفة 
لأسرار الطبيعة ووظائف الأفلاك.

فشرك قوم نوح 
شرك تقريب وشفاعة.
وشرك قوم إبراهيم
شرك أسباب وإعانة 

فإذا اتخذت له أصنام 
كان شرك تقريب وشفاعة، 
كما دل عليه 
آخر كلام الشهرستاني.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شرك العرب وديانتهم:

*اعلم أن العرب كانوا بعد إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على دينه الحنيفية، 
وبُثَّ هذا الدين فيهم
 فتلقوه من ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام،
 وانتشرت فيهم الحنيفية،
 وأحبوا البيت وهوت إليه قلوبهم.

(وأول من وضع فيه الأصنام 
عمرو بن لُحَيْ بن غالوثة بن عمرو بن عامر

 لما سار قومه إلى مكة، 
واستولى على أمر البيت،
 ثم صار إلى مدينة البلقاء بالشام.
فرأى هناك أقواماً 
يعبدون الأصنام. 

فسألهم عنها، 
فقالوا: هذه أرباب اتخذناها 
على شكل الهياكل العلوية،
 والأشخاص البشرية:
نستنصر بها فننصر،
 ونستسقي بها فنسقى، 
ونستشفي بها فنشفى.. 

فأعجبه ذلك.
وطلب منهم صنماً من أصنامهم 
فدفعوا إليه هبل،
 فسار به إلى مكة 
ووضعه في الكعبة.

 وكان معه إساف ونائلة على شكل زوجين.
فدعا الناس إلى تعظيمها،
 والتقرب إليها، 
والتوسل بها إلى الله تعالى )(1).


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< 

(1):الشهرستاني، "الملل والنحل"(2/1222، 1223) ط. بدران.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر الشهرستاني أيضاً أديان العرب واعتقاداتهم، 
فأُجملهم:
*
**الطائفة الأولى:**
*منكروا الخالق والبعث والإعادة 
وهم شرذمة وأفراد.

*الطائفة الثانية:**
*منكروا البعث والإعادة.

*الطائفة الثالثة:**
*عباد الأصنام.

ومنهم من كان يميل إلى اليهودية. 
ومنهم من كان يميل إلى النصرانية.
 ومنهم من كان يصبو إلى الصابئة.

قال عند ذكره الطائفة الثالثة
(2/1232):

(وصنف منهم أقروا بالخالق 
وابتداء الخلق ونوع الإعادة.
 وأنكروا الرسل، 
وعبدوا الأصنام.
وزعموا أنهم شفعاؤهم عند الله 
في الدار الآخرة. 
وحجوا إليها 
ونحروا لها الهدايا، 
وقربوا القرابين،
 وتقربوا إليها بالمناسك والمشاعر.
 وأحلوا وحرموا.
وهم الدهماء من العرب 
إلا شرذمة منهم نذكرهم) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*كيف دخل* *الشرك* *في المسلمين؟*

وببعثة نبي الهدى والرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 زالت عبادة الأصنام على أصنافها،
 وتحررت العقول من دناءة تفكيرها،
 ووضاعة تصورها،

فارتقت إلى التوحيد
 بعد أن كانت في حمأة الشرك، 

وأصبحت قلوب العرب وغيرهم 
متجهة إلى الله وحده،
لا شريك معه غيره 
لا نبي مرسل 
ولا ملك مقرب، 

فأتمَّ الله الأمر،
 وأكمل الدين،
 وأعلا كلمته.

فدام على هذا المسلمون زماناً وقروناً، 

حتى ظهرت فيهم الحركات الباطنية الخبيثة:
 كالإسماعيلة
وما تفرع عنها من قرامطة، 
وإخوان الصفا، وعبيديين،
 ودروز ونحوهم

 مما يعدون صوراً لعقيدة واحدة.
اتخذت هذه الحركة منذ القديم
 تقديس أهل بيت الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 شعاراً لها،
 وسلسوا الإمامة في إسماعيل بن جعفر،
 وكانوا في تقديسهم لآل البيت مشهورين 

فالدولة الفاطمية أثر هذه الحركة الباطنية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمسلمون في القرون الأولى
 لا يوجد بينهم من تحوم مظاهر الشرك في ذهنه 
كشرك العرب 
باتخاذ الصالحين والأنبياء وسائل وشفعاء، 

حتى بث الاسماعيليون معتقداتهم بين الناس سراً، 
فاستحسن الجهال هذا الأمر
 لخفته وطرح التكاليف الشرعية،

 فأخذ يظهر الاعتناء بالقبور
 وتشييد مزارات ومشاهد 
وتحري الدعاء عندها،

 حتى نقلهم الشيطان إلى اتخاذهم شفعاء 
ثم نقلهم إلى
دعاء صاحب القبر،

 ثم نقلهم إلى الاعتقاد
بأن له تصرفاً في الكون، 

تدرج هذا في قرنين أو نحوها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن أقدم من وقفت عليه 
يرجع المسلمين إلى دين الجاهلية
 في الاعتقاد بالأرواح والقبور 
هم الاسماعيليون، 

وبخاصة إخوان الصفا،
 تلك الجماعة السرية الخفية 
التي بثت عقائدها، 
ورسائلها الخمسين بسرية تامة 
حتى لا يكاد يُعرف لها كاتب ولا مصنف،
 وإن ظن ظنا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم تبعهم على تقديس المقبورين من أهل البيت 
الموسويون الملقبون بالاثنى عشرية، 

وصنفوا التصانيف في الحج إلى المشاهد، 
وفي كيفية الزيارات والأدعية عند القبور،
 يسندونها بطرق باطلة كاذبة
إلى أئمة أهل البيت رضي الله عنهم.

وقد طالعت كتاب "الزيارات الكاملة" لابن قولويه (1) 
فرأيت فيه من هذا شيئاً كثيراً،
 وهو مطبوع. 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):هو أبو القاسم جعفر بن محمد، المتوفي سنة 367 هـ، 
وكتابه طبع طبعة حجرية بالنجف سنة 1356هـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن طالع تراث الإسماعيليين، 
وحركة إخوان الصفا 
وجد ما قلتُه ماثلاً أمامه، 

فإن الشأن عظيم،
 وإن فتنة الناس بالقبور
 واتخاذ أهلها
شفعاء ووسطاء
 لم تُعرف قبلهم،

 ولما غلب الجهل قبل ظهور الدولة الفاطمية 
عرفت هذه الأمور طائفة من الناس،

 فلما ظهرت الدولة العبيدية 
شيّدت المشاهد 
ونشرت ما كان سراً من عقائدها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

جاء في الرسالة الثانية والأربعين 
من رسائل إخوان الصفا، 
ما يبين هذا، ويبرهن له، 

فقال مؤلفوا الرسائل(4/19/21):

(وذلك أن القوم الذين بعث إليهم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام والتحية والرضوان،
كانوا يتدينون بعبادة الأصنام، 
وكانوا يتقربون إلى الله تعالى 
بالتعظيم لها والسجود والاستسلام والبخورات،

وكانوا يعتقدون أن ذلك قربة لهم إلى الله زلفى، 

والأصنام هي أجسام خرس،
 لا نطق لها ولا تمييز ولا حس ولا صورة ولا حركة، 

فأرسلهم الله،
 ودلهم على ماهو أهدى وأقوم وأولى مما كانوا فيه.

وذلك أن الأنبياء عليهم السلام وإن كانوا بشراً
 فهم أحياء ناطقون مميزون علماء مشاكلون للملائكة بنفوسهم الزكية،
 يعرفون الله حق معرفته، 

والتقرب إلى الله بهم 
أولى وأهدى وأحق 
من التوسل بالأصنام الخرس 
التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر 
ولا تغني عنك شيئاً.

ثم اعلم أنا نبين هاهنا بدء عبادة الأصنام فنقول:
 بأن بدء عبادة الامم للأصنام أولاً كان عبادة الكواكب، 
وبدء عبادة الكواكب كان عبادة الملائكة.
وسبب عبادة الملائكة كان التوسل بهم إلى الله تعالى، 
وطلب القربة إليه.

وذلك أن الحكماء الأولين لما عرفوا بذكاء نفوسهم وصفاء أذهانهم
 أن للعالم صانعاً حكيماً،
 وذلك لتأملهم عجائب مصنوعاته،
 وتفكرهم في غرائب مخلوقاته،
 واعتبارهم تصانيف أحوال مخترعاته،

ولما تحققت في نفوسهم هويته،
 أقروا له عند ذلك بالوحدانية ووصفوه بالربوبية،
وعلموا أن له ملائكة هم صفوته من خلقه، 
وخالص عباده من بريته: 
طلبوا عند ذلك إلى الله القربة،
 وتوسلوا إليه بهم،
 وطلبوا الزلفى لديه بالتعظيم لهم، 

كما يفعل أبناء الدنيا، 
ويطلبون القربة إلى ملوكهم بالتوسل إليهم
 بأقرب المختصين بهم،

 وكان من الناس 
من يتوسل إلى الملك بأقاربه
وندمائه ووزرائه
 وكتابه وخواصه وقواده، 
وبمن يمكنه بحسب ما يتأتى له،
 الأقرب فالاقرب والأدنى فالأدنى،

 كل ذلك طلباً للقربة إليه والزلفى لديه.

فهكذا وعلى هذا المثال فعلت الحكماء وأهل الديانات 
ومن عرف الله، وآمن به وأقر به،
فإنهم طلبوا القربة إليه والزلفى عنده:
 كل واحد بحسب ما أمكنه وتأتى له، 
وأدى إليه اجتهاده،
 وتحقق في نفسه.

فلما مضى أولئك الحكماء والربانيون العارفون بالله حق معرفته،
 وانقرضوا خَلَفهم قومٌ آخرون
 لم يكونوا مثلهم في المعرفة والعلم، 
ولم يعرفوا مغزاهم في دياناتهم،
 فأرادوا الاقتداء بهم في سيرتهم 
واتخذوا أصناماً على مثل صورتهم،
 وصوروا تماثيل على مثل ما فعلت النصارى في بيعهم، 
من التماثيل والصور
 مثل أشباه المسيح عليه السلام ومثل الروح القدس 
وجبرائيل ومريم عليهما السلام،
 وكذلك أحوال المسيح في متصرفاته،
 ليكون ذلك تذكاراً لهم بأحواله
 كيف ما يمموا تلك التصاوير والتماثيل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال إخوان الصفا الباطنيون:

فصل:

ثم اعلم يا أخي أن من الناس 
من يتقرب إلى الله بأنبيائه ورسله 
وبأئمتهم وأوصيائهم،
 أو بأولياء الله وعباده الصالحين،
 أو بملائكة الله المقربين،
 والتعظيم لهم ومساجدهم، ومشاهدهم،
 والاقتداء بهم وبأفعالهم، 
والعمل بوصاياهم وسننهم على ذلك 
بحسب ما يمكنهم 
ويتأتى لهم ويتحقق في نفوسهم 
ويؤدي إليه اجتهادهم

فأما من يعرف الله حق معرفته 
فهو لا يتوسل إليه بأحد غيره
 وهذه مرتبة أهل المعارف 
الذين هم أولياء الله.

وأما من قصر فهمه ومعرفته وحقيقته:
 فليس له طريق إلى الله تعالى إلا بأنبيائه،
 ومن قصر فهمه ومعرفته بهم 
فليس له طريق إلى الله تعالى إلا بالأئمة من خلفائهم وأوصيائهم،
 والتعلق بسننهم،
 والذهاب إلى مساجدهم ومشاهدهم،
 والدعاء والصلاة والصيام والاستغفار 
وطلب الغفران والرحمة عند قبورهم،

 وعند التماثيل المصورة على أشكالهم،
 لتذكار آياتهم، وتعرف أحوالهم، 
من الأصنام والأوثان وما يشاكل ذلك
طلباً للقربة إلى الله والزلفى لديه.

ثم اعلم أنه على كل حال
من يعبد شيئاً من الأشياء 
ويتقرب إلى الله تعالى بأحد 
فهو أصلح حالاً ممن لا يدين شيئاً 
ولا يتقرب إلى الله البتة..)

انتهى ما نقلته من رسائل إخوان الصفا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه الجماعة الباطنية
 كان مبدأ نشاطاتها في أول القرن الثالث،
 ولم تُعرف رسائلها التي قعّدت لمذهبها، 
وبثت ذلك في أواسط الناس 
إلا في القرن الرابع الهجري، 
بسرية تامة فدخلت الأفكار في الطغام،

وأنكرها العلماء الأعلام،
وكفروا أصحابها 

كما قال ابن عقيل صاحب الفنون
 وهو من علماء القرن الخامس 
حيث انتشرت المذاهب بتأييد الدولة العبيدية 

قال:

 (لما صعبت التكاليف على الجهال والطغام، 
عدلوا عن أوضاع الشرع 
إلى تعظيم أوضاع وضعوها لأنفسهم،
 فسهلت عليهم 
إذ لم يدخلوا بها تحت أمر غيرهم، 

وهم عندي كفار لهذه الأوضاع،
 مثل تعظيم القبور، 
وخطاب الموتى بالحوائج

وكتب الرقاع فيها:
يا مولاي! افعل بي كذا وكذا،

 أو إلقاء الخرق على الشجر 
اقتداءً بمن 
عَبَدَ اللات والعزى ...)

 انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل
*
*قال صاحب المفاهيم (ص26)
 معنوناً: (**الواسطة الشركية**)،

 وذكر قوله تعالى:

**{* *مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ
 إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى** } 
**[**الزمر: 3**]**

 فقال: 
(**هذه الآية صريحة في الإنكار على* *المشركين**
**عبادتهم للأصنام** واتخاذها* *آلهة* *من دونه تعالى، 
**وإشراكهم* *إياها في دعوى الربوبية 
على أن* *عبادتهم* *لها تقربهم إلى الله زلفى.
*
*فكفرهم وشركهم* *من حيث* *عبادتهم* *لها 
ومن حيث اعتقادهم أنها* *أرباب* *من دون الله.**وهنا مهمة لا بد من بيانها
 وهي أن هذه الآية 
تشهد بأن أولئك المشركين ما كانوا جادّين
 فيما يحكي ربنا عنهم) اهـ.**


أقول: 

*حوى هذا الكلام على مسألتين:

الأولى: 

أن كفار العرب ومشركيهم 
يعتقدون أن أصنامهم أرباب من دون الله،
تخلق وترزق، 

وهذه
تخالف صريح القرآن 
فيما حكاه عنهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثانية: 

أن قولهم فيما حكى الله عنهم:
 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ 
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }
[ الزمر: 3 ]،

لم يقولوه على سبيل الجد،
 فيما حكاه الله عنهم،

 وهذه المسألة الثانية من عجائب الأقوال،
 وغرائب المخترعات، 
مما سبق به كاتب "المفاهيم" غيره، وبزّه!! 

فالله يحكي عن المشركين قولاً
 يبني عليه حكماً 
وعند هذا أنهم غير جادين،

وكأن الله حكى عنهم 
غير عالم أنهم ليسوا جادين،

أفتراه يحكي هزلاً، 
والقرآن فصل ؟!

 { إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ 
 وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ }

[ الطارق: 14 ].

وكلماته في هذه المسألة 
مما يأنف أن يقوله طالبُ علم، 

بل لا يقوله 
إلا من
في قلبه زَغَل
 وفتنة، 
وشرك 
وبدعة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الله تعالى:

 { أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ

وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ
مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى 

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي 
مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ }

[ الزمر: 3 ]،

هذه الآية بتمامها،
 أسيقت لقولٍ غير جاد ؟

سبحان الله
 من هذا الافتراء المحض !!

 الذي خالف أقوال أهل العلم جميعاً،
ولم يقل به أحداً من المفسرين 

هذا الذي فهمه صاحب المفاهيم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الفخر الرازي في "تفسيره"
(26/241):

(واعلم! أن الضمير في قوله: 

{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }
[ الزمر: 3 ]

 عائد على الأشياء التي عُبدت من دون الله،
 وهي قسمان: العقلاء، وغير العقلاء، 

أما العقلاء: 
فهو أن قوماً عبدوا المسيح وعزيراً والملائكة،
 وكثير من الناس يعبدون الشمس والقمر والنجوم، 
ويعتقدون فيها أنها أحياء عاقلة ناطقة،

 وأما الأشياء التي عُبدت 
مع أنها ليست موصوفة بالحياة والعقل 
فهي الأصنام.

 إذا عرفت هذا فنقول: 
الكلام الذي ذكره الكفار لائقٌ بالعقلاء، 
أما بغير العقلاء فلا يليق، 

وبيانه من وجهين:
الأول: 
أن الضمير في قوله: { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ } ضمير للعقلاء، 
فلا يليق بالأصنام.

الثاني:
 أنه لا يبعد أن يعتقد أولئك الكفار
 في المسيح والعزير والملائكة
أن يشفعوا لهم عند الله، 

أما يبعدُ من العاقل 
أن يعتقد في 
الأصنام والجمادات
 أنها تقربه إلى الله ؟...) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا بأس أن نشفع كلام الرازي بكلام أحد المتأخرين،
 هو سيد قطب في كتابه "في ظلال القرآن" قال:
(5/3037):

 ( فلقد كانوا يعلنون أن الله خالقهم وخالق السماوات والأرض...
ولكنهم لم يكونوا يسيرون مع منطق الفطرة 
في إفراد الخالق إذن بالعبادة، 
وفي إخلاص الدين لله 
بلا شريك.

إنما كانوا يبتدعون أسطورة بنوة الملائكة لله سبحانه،
 ثم يصوغون للملائكة تماثيل يعبدونها فيها،

 ثم يزعمون أن عبادتهم لتماثيل الملائكة 
– وهي التي دعوها آلهة أمثال اللات والعزى ومناة( 1 ) – 

ليست عبادة لها في ذاتها،
إنما هي زلفى، وقربى لله؛ 
كي تشفع لهم عنده وتقربهم منه!

وهو انحراف عن بساطة الفكرة واستقامتها،
 إلى هذا التعقيد والتخويف،

 فلا الملائكة بنات الله،
ولا الأصنام تماثيل الملائكة،
 ولا الله – سبحانه – يرضى بهذا الانحراف،
ولا هو يقبل فيهم شفاعة، 
ولا هو يقربهم إليه عن هذا الطريق، 

وإن البشرية لتنحرف عن منطق الفطرة،
كلما انحرفت عن التوحيد الخالص البسيط 
الذي جاء به الإسلام،

 وجاءت به العقيدة الإلهية الواحدة مع كل رسول.

وإنا لنرى اليوم في كل مكان 
(عبادة) للقديسين والأولياء 
تشبه عبادة العرب الأولين للملائكة، 
أو تماثيل الملائكة، 
تقرباً إلى الله بزعمهم، 
وطلباً لشفاعتهم عنده.

 وهو سبحانه يحدد الطريق إليه،
 طريق التوحيد الخالص
 الذي لا يلتبس بوساطة أو شفاعة، 
على هذا النحو الأسطوري العجيب). 

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ) : ليست اللات والعزى ومناة تماثيل للملائكة، 
كما يعلم من تفسير سورة النجم، بل هي تماثيل لبشر أو حجر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي تفسير "التحرير والتنوير"
(23/322): 

(والاستثناء في قوله:

 { وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ 
قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ 
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ }

[ لقمان: 25 ]،

استثناء من علل محذوفة.

 أي:ما نعبدهم لشيءٍ 
إلا لعلّة أن يقربونا إلى الله،
 فيفيد قصراً على هذه العلة قَصْر قلب إضافي...) انتهى.

ولو نقلت ما قاله المفسرون
 لبلغ مئاتٍ من الصفحات،
 ولكن فيما ذكر فتحُ بابٍ 
لمن أراد مزيداً من النقول.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبهذا ظهر أن قول 
صاحب المفاهيم:
*(وإن أولئك المشركين* *ما كانوا جادين** فيما يحكي ربنا عنهم)*

من المفاهيم الباهتة
 التي تفرّد بها بعد أربعة عشر قرناً،

 ولازمها أن هذا القرآن 
فيه كلام يحكيه رب العالمين 
ليس صدقاً بل هزلاً،
فبئست المقالة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أظهر صاحب المفاهيم هذا اللازم 

حيث قال (ص27): 

(وقل ذلك أيضاً في قوله تعالى: 
{ وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ }

 [ لقمان: 25 ]،

فإنهم لو كانوا يعتقدون حقاً أن الله تعالى الخالق وحده،
 وأن أصنامهم لا تخلق
 لكانت عبادتهم لله وحده دونها ) اهـ.



وهذا كلام لو مزج بماءٍ فراتٍ لمزجه،
ويأتي رده في المسألة التالية لكلامي هذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*توحيد الربوبية والإلهية*


أما المسألة الأولى:

 وهي زعمه أن كفار العرب الذين بعث إليهم رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إنما كفروا وأشركوا؛
لأنهم اعتقدوا أن أصنامهم أرباب،
 تخلق وترزق،

فصاحب المفاهيم يظنأن كفار العرب
 لم يكونوا يقولون بأن الله خالقهم،

وذكر آية لقمان والزمر:
 { وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ }

[لقمان: 25]،

فقال:
 إنهم لا يعتقدون ذلك،
 وإنما حكى الله عنهم ما لم يعتقدوه
 كما مر نقله بنصه آنفاً.

وهذه المسألة أصل ضلال كثير من الخلق،
 وأصلها الذي سبَّب نشرها بين الناس 
هو منطق اليونان المذموم، 
ومن تتلمذ له من أهل الكلام المشؤوم،

 وهي القاعدة
 التي ارتكز عليها أتباع أولئك الأقوام
 في تفسير كلمة التوحيد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحق الذي لا مرية فيه
 وأطبق عليه كل العلماء 
وهو صريح القرآن،
 أن مشركي العرب في زمن رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
كانوا يعتقدون أن الله خالقهم ورازقهم،
 فهم مقرون بتوحيد الرب بأفعاله،
 من الخلق 
والرزق
 والتدبير 
والإحياء
 والإماتة 
والتسخير 
ونحو ذلك من أفعال الرب،

فلم يكونوا يعتقدون مشاركة أحدٍ له في ذلك،
 وهو الذي سماه العلماء:
 ( توحيد الربوبية ).
فهم مقرون بهذا التوحيد،
 ولم يدخلهم في الإسلام،

وليسوا مقرين بتوحيد الله بأفعالهم:
كالدعاء 
والاستغاثة
 والرجاء 
والخوف 
والمحبة 
والنذر 
والذبح 
ونحو ذلك،

 مما سماه العلماء:
 ( توحيد الألوهية )،
 أي: توحيد العبادة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد نوع الله جل وعلا في كتابه الكريم
 الدلائل في إقرار المشركين بتوحيد الربوبية، 
وإشراكهم في الألوهية، 

بما إذا قرأه المسلم زاد تبصراً في حالهم،
 وفقهاً في عقيدتهم.
*
**النوع الأول من الدلائل على ذلك:**
* 
كقوله تعلى في سورة (يونس): 

{ قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ 
أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ 
وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ
 وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ 
وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ 
فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ 
فَقُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ } 

[ يونس: 31 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال عز وجل في سورة (المؤمنون): 

{ قُلْ لِمَنِ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا 
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ *
سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ 
قُلْ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ*

 قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ
 وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ *
سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ 
قُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ *

 قُلْ مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ
 وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ 
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ *
سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ 
قُلْ فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ }

[ المؤمنون: 84-89 ]، 

فتأمل تعقيبه
 بـ { فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ }،
 والنكتة فيه 
أن من أقر بكل هذا 
ولم يوحد الله بالعبادة
 فهو مسحور، 
سحر جاهٍ أو سحر رياسة،
 أو نحوه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى اسمه وتعاظم 
في سورة (العنكبوت): 

{ وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ
 وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ 
فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ *

اللَّهُ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ 
إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ *

وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ نَزَّلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً
 فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِهَا
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ 
قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ 
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ }

[ العنكبوت61-63 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى في (لقمان): 

{ وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ
قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ 
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} 

[ لقمان: 25 ]،

وفي (الزمر): 

 { وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ } 

[ الزمر: 38 ] الآية. 

وغير هذه الآيات في القرآن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهي ظاهرة في أن اعتقاد المشركين:
 أن لا رازق إلا الله،
 وأنه تعالى مالك السمع والأبصار،
 والمحي المميت،
 وهو مدبر الأمر.
وأنه تعالى له الأرض ومن فيها،
 وله السماوات السبع والعرش العظيم،
 وأنه بيده ملكوت كل شيء،
 ليس لأحدٍ ملك، 
وأنه يجير ولا يجار عليه.
وأنه خالق السماوات والأرض، 
ومسخر الشمس والقمر،
 وأنه منزل القطر،
 ومحي الأرض بعد موتها.
كل هذا اعتقاد مشركي العرب وغيرهم،
 
حكاه القرآن عنهم، 
وألزم أولئك بأنهم ما داموا مقرين بذلك
فَلِمَ لَمْ يوحدوه بعبادته؟! 

ولِمَ يتخذون شفعاء 
يطلبون شفاعتها من عقلاء أموات،
أو جمادات ؟!

وصاحب المفاهيم ينكر هذا ويقول: 
إن هؤلاء المشركين لم يقروا بما حكاه الله عنهم،

فيا لها من جراءة
 ما بعدها جراءة !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الثاني:*

 كقوله تعالى في سورة (الأنعام): 

{ قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً 
قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ
 وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ 
لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ 
أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى 
قُلْ لا أَشْهَدُ 
قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ 
وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ }

[ الأنعام: 19 ]،

 فهذه الآية الكريمة 
أفادت أن المشركين يشهدون بأن الله إلههم،
 ولكنهم يقولون إن معه آلهة أخرى، 
وهذه الشهادة منهم أُكدت بالقسم 
وبأداة التأكيد (إن)،
 وأكدت باللام.

فلفظ (مع) في قوله تعالى:

 { أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى }

 يدل على أنهم مقرون بربوبية الله،
 وكذا بألوهيته،
 لكنهم جعلوا معه آلهة أخرى، 
جعلوها مع الله، 
فشركهم من حيث إشراكهم آلهة مع الله
 يتوجهون إليها كوسائط توصلهم إلى الله،
 وترفع حاجاتهم،
 وتلبي طلبهم بالدعاء لها،
 هذا اعتقادهم ودينهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجاء مثل هذا المعنى في آيات كثيرة، 

منها قوله تعالى:

{ إِنَّا كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئي  نَ *
الَّذِينَ يَجْعَلُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ
فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ }

[ الحجر: 95-96 ]،

وقوله: 

{ وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ
إِلَهاً آخَرَ لا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ
فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ 
إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ }

[ المؤمنون: 117 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله تعالى في آيات (النمل): 

{ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ
 بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ } 

[ النمل: 60 ]، 

وقوله:
 { أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ 
بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ }

[ النمل: 61 ]،

 وقوله: 
{ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ 
قَلِيلاً مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ }

[ النمل: 62 ]، 

وقوله:
 { أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ
 تَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }

[ النمل: 63 ]،

 وقوله:
 { أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ 
قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }

[ النمل: 64 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله تعالى:

 { فَلا تَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ
 فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُعَذَّبِينَ }

[ الشعراء: 213 ]،

 وقوله تعالى:

 { الَّذِي جَعَلَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ 
فَأَلْقِيَاهُ فِي الْعَذَابِ الشَّدِيدِ } 

[ ق: 26 ]، 

والآيات كثيرة،

 يذكر الله في كتابه ما يعتقده المشركون
أن مع الله إلهاً، 
فهم مقرون بربوبية الله وأحديته،
ولكن يتخذون معه آلهة في العبادة،

 ومن تأمل هذا 
وتدبر تلك الآيات الكريمات العزيزات،
 انفتحت له من العلم أبوابٌ
 ولج منها إلى الفهم الصحيح 
لما بعث الله به رسله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الثالث:* 

كقوله تعالى:

 { سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا 
لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا
 وَلا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ }

[ الأنعام: 148 ]،

 وقوله:

 { وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ }

[ الرعد: 33 ]، 

في الرعد وغيرها من الآيات المفيدة
 أنهم مقرون على أنفسهم بالشرك،في العبادة 
بل القرآن كله في مخاطبته للمشركين مضمن هذا.

ولفظ الشرك لا يكون في لسانٍ 
إلا ومعناه إشراك شيئين في حكم، 
فهم مع اعترافهم بشركهم مقرون بربوبية الله،
 ولكنهم أشركوا به في الإلهية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الرابع:**
*
 إخباره تعالى عن هؤلاء المشركين 
الذين كَذَّبوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وحاربوه وقَلَوه،
 أنهم لا يشركون إلا في الرخاء واليسر،

لا في الشدة والكرب والعسر، 
فهم حين ذلك مخلصون لله وحده
  لا يدعون سواه، 
ولا يتخذون وسائط .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا النوع متعدد في القرآن الكريم العزيز،

كقوله تعالى:

{ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ
 وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا 
جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ
 وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ
 وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ
دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ 
لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ
 لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ } 

[ يونس: ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى: 

{ فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ 
دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ
 فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ 
إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ }

[ العنكبوت: 65 ]،

 وقال: 

{ وَإِذَا غَشِيَهُمْ مَوْجٌ كَالظُّلَلِ 
دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ
 فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ 
فَمِنْهُمْ مُقْتَصِدٌ 
وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآياتِنَا إِلَّا كُلُّ خَتَّارٍ كَفُورٍ }

[ لقمان: 32 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فيا من قال: 

إن أولئك الكفار يشركون بربوبية الله لا في عبادته؛

 ويتأول آياتٍ 
تأويلاً من نوع اللعب !

يا من قال ذلك!

 أفيدعو أولئك مخلصين في حالة الشدة 
من لم يعتقدوا ربوبيته وإلهيته ؟!

إن الحق الذي لا يجوز المحيد عنه 
هو الذي دل عليه القرآن، 

من إقرار المشركين بربوبية الله،
 وكذا بألوهيته،

 لكنهم أشركوا مبررين صنيعهم 
بتأويلات وشبهات باطلة ، 

فإذا كان الشدة والكرب،
 أخلصوا دينهم لله، 
وتركوا طلب الدعاء من غير الله،
وتركوا الاستغاثة بغير الله،
أخلصوا ذلك كله لله، 
ونسوا غيره من الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الخامس:* 

كقوله تعالى في آخر سورة (يوسف): 

{ وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ
إِلَّا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ }

[ يوسف: 106 ]،

 وإيمانهم بالله هو قولهم:
 الله خالقنا ورازقنا، ومميتنا وحيينا،

وإشراكهم هو جعلهم لله شريكاً
 في عبادته ودعائه،

فلا يخلصون له بالطلب منه وحده،

ونحو هذا قال أهل التأويل:
 ابن عباس، وعكرمة، 
ومجاهد، وعامر، وقتادة، وعطاء،وجَمْع

 كما في "تفسير ابن جرير" 
(13/50-51)، 
وابن أبي حاتم.

هذا هدى ، 
فهل لهؤلاء من آذانٍ صاغية،
 وقلوب تخاف الآخرة،
 ونفوسٍ تكره النار وغضب الجبار؟!
اللهم!
 اهدهم فإنهم لا يعلمون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل من السنة 
على إقرار المشركين بتوحيد الربوبية*

وكذا في السنة
 أدلة على إقرار المشركين بالربوبية،
 وأن ذلك الإقرار لا ينفع إلا إذا شهد المقر بالربوبية
 (أن لا إله إلا الله)،

والإله هو المعبود 

كما قال تعالى: 
{ أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّه }
[ هود: 26 ]، 

فمن ذلك:
ما أخرجه مسلم في "صحيحه" (2/4) 
عن أنس بن مالك قال: 

(كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يغير إذا طلع الفجر،
 وكان يستمع الأذان،
 فإن سمع أذاناً أمسك وإلا أغار.

 فسمع رجلاً يقول:
 الله أكبر الله أكبر،

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( على الفطرة )، 

ثم قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله.

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( خرجت من النار )، 

فنظروا فإذا هو راعي معزى).

فقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن قال:
 (الله أكبر): ( على الفطرة )،

أفاد فائدة 
وهي أن هذا القول 
وما يدل عليه من توحيد الربوبية، 
هو في الفطر مستقر( 1 )،

 ولذا لم يحكم بنجاته من النار وإسلامه إلا بقوله: 
(أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله)،
شهادة متضمنة نفي كل معبود سوى الله،
 وهو توحيد الألوهية، 
ودلالة هذا ظاهرة.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ) : ومن ذلك قول أوس بن حجر: وباللات والعزى ومن دان دينها    وبالله إن الله منهم أكبرُ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن ذلك ما جاء في "صحيح مسلم" 
(15/11 مع "شرح مسلم") 

عن عمرو ابن الشريد عن أبيه قال: 

(ردفتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً فقال:
 ( هل معك من شعر أمية بن أبي الصلت شيء؟ )،
 قلت نعم، 
قال:( هيه )،
 فأنشدته بيتاً،

 فقال: ( هيه )، 
ثم أنشدته بيتاً، 

فقال: ( هيه )، 
حتى أنشدته مئة بيت).

ورواه مسلم من طريق أخرى بمثله، 

وزاد: قال: ( إن كاد ليسلم )،

 وفي الطريق الأخرى طريق عبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال:
 ( فلقد كاد يسلم في شعره ).

قال النووي:
 (واستزاده من إنشاده
 لما فيه من الإقرار بالوحدانية والبعث) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن شعر أمية قولُه:

الحمد لله ممسانا ومصبحنا * بالخير صَبَّحنا ربي ومَسَّانا
ربُّ الحنيفية لم تنفد خزائنها * مملؤة طبق الآفاق أشطانا
ألا نبي لنا منا فيخبرنا *       ما بعد غايتنا من رأس هجرانا
بينا يُريَّبُنا آباؤنا هلكوا *          وبينما نقتفي الأولاد ألانا
وقد علمنا لو أن العلم ينفعنا *    أن سوف تلحق أخرانا بأولانا
وقد عجبت وما بالموت من عجب * ما بال أحيائنا يبكون موتانا

وشعره معروف سائر،

 وكثير منه في نحو هذه المعاني، 
المفردة رب الخليقة بالربوبية،
 المؤمنة بالبعث.

فانظر إلى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( إن كاد ليسلم )،
 فلم يحكم له بالإسلام بمجرد توحيده رب الخليقة
 بالخلق والإحياء والإماتة ونحو ذلك،

وهو من الجاهلين
 الذين كانوا في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

والإكتفاء بهذين الحديثين
من سنة حبيبنا 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فيه كفاية لمن أراد الحق وسعى إليه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن شعر العرب الدال على إقرارهم بالربوبية، 

قول أوس بن حجر( 1 ):
وباللات والعزى ومن دان دينها *   وبالله إن الله منهن أكبر

ومنه قول درهم بن زيد الأوسي( 2 ):
إني ورب العُزّى  السعيدة *  والله الذي دون بيته سَرَفُ!

وفي الباب أشعار كثيرة فيها الإقرار بالربوبية، 
ولكني أجتزأت منها بما ذكرت؛ 
لأجل ورود ذكرالله جل جلاله 
وأصنامهم في بيت واحد؛
 ليكون أدل على المراد، 
وأثبت عند الحجاج.

وكانت تلبية نزار إذا ما أهلّت:
لبيك اللهم لبيك، 
لبيك لا شريك لك 
إلا شريك هو لك
 تملكه وما ملك( 3 ).

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ) : "الأصنام" (ص17).
( 2 ) : "الأصنام" (ص19).
( 3 ) : "الأصنام" (ص7).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المجاز العقلي** 
وتعلق صاحب المفاهيم به
 في تبرير* *أعمال الشرك ووسائله*

أكثر صاحب المفاهيم من تبرير وتسويغ 
ما يقوله المتوسلون بالذوات والجاه والحرمة ونحوها، 
وكذا ما يقوله المتخذون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والصالحين 
واسطة بينهم وبين الله في الدعاء والشفاعة، 
وكشف الضراء وجلب السراء، 
وغفران الذنوب 
بحجة المجاز العقلي.

وكذا ما يفعله العاكفون على القبور 
من استغاثتهم بالأموات، 
وطلب الشفاعة من الصالحين المقبورين وغيرهم 
ممن قد لا يعرفون بصلاح، 

يجادل في الحكم عليهم بالشرك 
بحمل صنيعهم على المجاز العقلي.
 والاحتجاج بالمجاز العقلي،

 وإن احتاج إليه بعض المتأخرين من البيانيين 
لتخريج بعض أنواع الإسناد في قصائد الشعراء، 
أو في كلام العرب،

فلا يجوز لتخريج الكلام الذي ظاهره 
شرك وكفر،
 بحجة صدوره من مُقِرًّ بوحدانية الخالق،

وهذا مجمع عليه بين علماء الشريعة: 
الفقهاء والمحدثين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولم يحتج بالمجاز العقلي في منع التكفير 
إلا قلة من متأخري المنتسبين للعلم،
بعد ظهور دعوة الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب
 – رحمه الله -،
 لجأوا إلى ذلك تخلصاً من الإنكار عليهم،
 وتبريراً لأوضاعهم الفاسدة، 
وتخريجاً لأقوالهم الشركية،

 وهو عمل باطل
لأن الأصل في الكلام الحقيقة،
 ولا يصار إلى المجازإلا بدليل؛

 ولأن فتح هذا الباب
 يُحْيي شجرة الشرك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإليك شيئاً من كلامه:

*قال (ص16) 
تحت عنوان "(المجاز العقلي واستعماله):**
(الاعتقاد الصحيح هو اعتقاد أن الخالق للعباد وأفعالهم هو الله وحده،
 فهو الخالق للعباد وأفعالهم،
**لا تأثير لأحدٍ سواه،
 لا لحي، ولا لميت. 
فهذا الاعتقاد هو التوحيد المحض،
 بخلاف ما لو اعتقد غير هذا فإنه يقع في الإشراك) اهـ.

**أقول: 
**
*هذا الاعتقاد هو توحيد الربوبية،
 وما هو بالتوحيد المحض، 

بل التوحيد المحض هو 
ما جمع بين توحيد الله 
في ربوبيته وألوهيته وأسمائه وصفاته، 

وما لم تجتمع فيه هذه الثلاثة 
فليس بتوحيد محض.

وقد قدمنا بالأدلة القاطعة من القرآن والسنة 
أن المشركين الذين بُعِثَ إليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كانوا مقرين بما سماه صاحب المفاهيم "توحيداً محضاً".

اسمع قوله تعالى :

{ قُلْ مَن يَرْزُقُكُم مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ
 أَمَّن يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ والأَبْصَارَ 
وَمَن يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ
 وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ 
وَمَن يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ 
فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللّهُ 
فَقُلْ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ * 

فَذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمُ الْحَقُّ 
فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلاَّ الضَّلاَلُ 
فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ * 
كَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ فَسَقُواْ 
أَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ }

[ يونس: 31-33 ]، 

فهم مقرون بأن الله هو الخالق وحده،
 والمحي المميت وحده، 
وهو وحده مدبر الأمر،
ومع ذلك أخبر أنهم ليسوا مؤمنين، 
وأنهم على ضلال.

فاحتج عليهم بما يقرون به: 
وهو توحيد الربوبية، 
على ما ينكرونه 
توحيده سبحانه بأفعالهم
 وهو الألوهية،

 ولا بُدّ عند الاحتجاج أن يقدم للمعارض ما به يقر،
 فانظر إلى لطيف هذه الحجة 
واستعمال القرآن لها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمشركون الذين بعث إليهم نبي الله إبراهيم 
– عليه الصلاة والسلام –
 مقرون بذلك المعنى، 
ومقرون بأن الله خالق ما يعملون،
 فهم مخلوقون وأفعالهم مخلوقة لله.

ولذا احتج عليهم إبراهيم – عليه السلام –
 بما يقرون به

 فقال لهم ما أخبر الله عنه: 

{ قَالَ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَنْحِتُونَ *
 وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }

[ الصافات: 95-96 ] 

فأنكر عليهم العبادة: 
وهي صرف القلب لهذه المنحوتات 
المصورة على صور الوسائط، 

وحجهم بما يقرون به، 
وهو خلق الله لهم ولما يعملونه،

فأين هذا من التوحيد المحض، 
وهم المشركون شركاً محضاً ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله:

 (لا تأثير لأحد سواه لا لحي ولا لميت الخ) 


تفوح منه رائحة قول غلاة الصوفية 
القائلين بوحدة الوجود،
 وأنه ما ثمَّ إلا الله،
 وأفعال العباد هي أفعاله،

وقول صاحب  المفاهيم:
 (بخلاف ما لو اعتقد غير هذا فإنه يقع في الإشراك)، 

نابع ومتفرع عن أصل أهل  الكلام المذموم، 

وهو أن غاية التوحيد توحيد الربوبية،
والمشرك من اعتقد وجود خالقين،
 أو نابع من القول بوحدة الوجود كما ذكرنا، 

ومن عرف حال المشركين
 الذين أخبر الله بأحوالهم ومعتقداتهم، 
تيقن بطلان 
هذا الكلام العقلي لا الشرعي،

فإنه ليس له من دلائل الكتاب والسنة نصيب، 
بل القرآن كله في تقرير خلافه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن تتلمذ فئام لأهل الكلام وكتبهم، 
وانصرفوا عن تدبر كتاب ربهم،

والإشراك أقسام:

منها:
 ما يقع في الربوبية
 كاعتقاد الثنوية القائلين بوجود خالقين.

ومنها:
 ما يقع في الألوهية، 
كما هو شرك أكثر بل كل من بُعثت لهم الرسل
 الذين قصَّ الله علينا في القرآن أخبارهم.


فما من منازع في توحيد الربوبية عند العرب
 إلا شرذمة لا يصح أن تنسب لهم مقالة 
كما قاله جمع من العلماء، 
وما أولئك بالموحدين توحيداً محضاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> يقول الله تعالى:
> 
>  { أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ
> 
> وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ
> مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ
> إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى 
> 
> إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ 
> ...



سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

لا إله إلا الله
 وحده لا شريك له
له الملك
وله الحمد
وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال صاحب المفاهيم
 (ص21):
**
( والأمر الجامع في ذلك
 أن من أشرك مع الله جل جلاله غيره في الاختراع والتأثير،
 فهو مشرك، 
سواء كان الملحوظ معه جماداً، أو آدمياً، نبياً، أو غيره،
 أو ملكاً، أو جناً، أو عملاً عمله.**
ومن اعتقد السببية في شيء من ذلك اطردت أو لم تطرد، 
فجعل الله تعالى سبباً لحصول مسبباتها، 
وأن الفاعل هو الله وحده لا شريك له فهو مؤمن، 
ولو أخطأ في ظنه ما ليس بسببٍ سبباً؛ 
لأن خطأه في السبب 
لا في المسبب الخالق المدبر جل جلاله، وعظم شأنه).
**
**
أقول:**
*وهذا الاعتقاد هو عين ما كان يعتقده مشركوا العرب
 حذو القذة بالقذة والنعل بالنعل، 
لا فرق،

 فكيف تجري هذه الشبه في أمة محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وقد أكرمها الله ببعثة نبيه وإجابته واتباعه ؟!

 ثم إن أهل وحدة الوجود يقولون:
 إن من اعتقد أن هناك فاعلاً غير الله فقد أشرك
 وهو قول الجبرية أيضاً، 
وذلك ما يدل عليه كلامه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمشركون لم يعتقدوا أن أوثانهم تخلق بنفسها، 
ولا أنها تنفع بنفسها 
ولا أنها تفعل هي،
بل الفاعل عندهم والمدبر هو الله 

كما قال تعالى:

 { وَمَن يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللّهُ }

[ يونس: 31 ]،

 وقال:

 { قُلْ مَن بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ 
وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ 
إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ *
سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ }

[ المؤمنون: 88-89 ]، 

فإذا أخبرنا الله أن أولئك الأقوام
 إنما أشركوا شرك واسطة،
 لا شرك خلق وإيجاد،
 أشركوا شرك تسبب لا شرك استقلال،

 فلماذا لا نتبع ما قال الله
 وندع قول أحفاد اليونان من أهل الكلام ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنها فتنة عظيمة شديدة 
عسى الله أن يخرج أقواماً منها،

قال تعالى إخباراً عن أهل النار:

 { قَالُوا وَهُمْ فِيهَا يَخْتَصِمُونَ * 
تَاللَّهِ إِن كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ *
إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُم بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ *
وَمَا أَضَلَّنَا إِلَّا الْمُجْرِمُونَ *
فَمَا لَنَا مِن شَافِعِينَ }

[ الشعراء: 96-100 ]،

 فتأمل قوله تعالى حق التأمل وتدبره،

 واجمع بينه وبين قوله تعالى:

 { وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ }

[ لقمان: 25 ]، 

{ وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ 
لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ }

[ الزخرف: 87 ] 

تعلم من ذلك أمرين:

الأول: 

أن تسوية المشركين معبوديهم برب العالمين
لم تكن في الخلق والإيجاد،
 بل سووهم برب العالمين 
في التوجه والعبادة.

فحق الله 
أن لا يتوجه بطلب الغفران 
ورفع الدرجات والعطاء
 والرحمة
إلا منه.

 وهم توجهوا بطلب الغفران والعفو وطلب الخير
 من أصنامهم الممثلة على صور الصالحين،

 وكان شعارهم:

 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ 
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]، 

وكذا قولهم:

 { هَـؤُلاء شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِندَ اللّهِ }

[ يونس: 18 ].

فتبين باليقين القاطع
 أن تسويتهم معبوداتهم برب العالمين،

 إنما هي في 
المحبة
 والتعظيم 
والتوجه 
والقصد،
 وطلب الشفاعة
 والواسطة.

فالقرآن حق كله، 
وأحسن وأعلى وأغلى
 ما فُسّر به القرآن القرآن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن اتخاذ الشفعاء ودعاء المقبورين 
طلباً لشفاعتهم 
شرك 
وهو عين شرك الجاهلين،

 وشركهم كان في الألوهية
 في التسوية بين الله وبين خلقه 
في التوجه والقصد 
طلباً للشفاعة والدعاء والتسبب،


وقول صاحب المفاهيم:
 (إن هذا سبب ) 

كذبٌ على الشرع،

فإن الله لم يجعل هذا سبباً لقبول الدعاء
ولا أمرَ به
ولم يشرعه لعباده.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن توجه إلى كتاب الله 
وتفقه فيه وتبصر بآياته
 وما أخبر الله فيه عن عقائد المشركين 
وعقائد الموحدين،

 وأحوال الرسل مع أقومهم 
وما يتصل بذلك من بيان التوحيد والشرك
 فإنه من المهتدين حقاً.

وسيقوم بقلبه
من محبة الله وتوحيده،
 وتعظيمه وطاعته 
ما به يصل برحمة الله
 إلى اليقين في الدنيا، 
والجنة والنعيم في الآخرة.

اللهم! 
يسّر لنا أسباب ذلك 
منّة منك وتكرماً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال صاحب المفاهيم
(ص25):

(وإذا وجد في كلام المؤمنين إسناد شيء لغير الله تعالى
 يجب حمله على المجاز العقلي،
 ولا سبيل إلى تكفيرهم) اهـ.**

*أقول:

 يعني بهذا أن من قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته:
أستغيث بك يا رسول الله!
 إذا كان القائل موحداً
 فيجب حمله على المجاز العقلي،
 إذ لا يعقل استغاثة موحد بالأموات 
على سبيل الاستقلالية عند الكاتب.

بل المعنى الذي طلبه المستغيث هو التسبب،
وهذا المعنى كثير وروده في 
كتاب "مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح"،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحق ينبني 
على أن هذه المقدمات والأمور
 التي يُعلل بها للمستغيثين
 باطلة مقدماتها،
 وباطلة نتائجها،

وكشف ذلك يتم بأمرين:

الأول:

 أن يقال: 

ومن قال إن المستغيث والداعي 
إذا قصد التسبب لا يكفر،

 بل القرآن لما كشف حال العرب
أعلم أنهم لم يكن شركهم
إلا بقصد التسبب
لا الاستقلالية،

كما قال تعالى:

 { وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللّهِ
إِلاَّ وَهُم مُّشْرِكُونَ }

[ يوسف: 106 ]، 

أي: وما يؤمن أكثرهم بأن الله هو خالقهم وما يعملون، 
وهو المحي المميت، 
وأنه الذي يجير ولا يجار عليه
 إلا وهم مشركون به 
في اتخاذ الأصنام وسائط، 
واتخاذ الأرواح التي صورت على أجسام أصحابها
 الأصنام سبباً 
لتحصيل مقصودهم فيما يزعمون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أفلا ترى إلى أنهم إذا أيقنوا بالهلاك في البحر 
أخلصوا الدعاء لله،
 فلم يتخذوا وسيلة إليه من المخلوقين
 كما يفعلونه في الرخاء ؟

 فعُلم من ضد أحوالهم 
وبنصّ القرآن
 أن أولئك المشركين 
ما كانوا يعتقدون الاستقلالية، 

بل كانوا يعتقدون التسبب 
بما لم يجعله الله سبباً 
ولم يأذن به،

 فلمَ لم يحتج لهم بالمجاز العقلي؟!
ولمَ كفروا بقولهم:

 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]،

 وهم إنما جعلوهم سبباً 
لتقريبهم إلى الله زلفى ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 أن تخريج أقوال عُبَّاد القبور
 - المستغيثين بالموتى، 
الداعين إياهم ليشفعوا لهم عند ربهم،
 المحبين أصحابها 
أعظم من محبتهم لله - 

على المجاز العقلي منكر كبير،
 وخطأ عظيم 
مخالف لحقيقة حالهم؛ 

ذلك أن كثيراً يعكفون على قبور الميتين
 ويعتقدون أن لصاحب القبر
تصرفاً في الكون،
 وأنه يفعل ما شاء مطلق التصرف( 1 ) 
بإعطاء الله له،

 وهذا كفر أعظم من كفر اعتقاد التسبب، 
وهذا لم يخطر 
على أذهان الجاهلين من العرب،   


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ): ونقل موسى محمد علي في كتابه "اتوسل والوسيلة" (ص229) 
عن محمد عبد الله الشكاز قوله الآتي مستحسناً له مستشهداً له،
 قال:
 (الرجال أربعة: }رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه
{ ، وهم رجال الظاهر شهداء الجهاد البواسل، و }
رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله
{، وهم رجال الباطن، جلساء الحق تعالى ولهم المشورة...
ثم قال:
فرجال الظاهر 
هم الذين لهم التصرف في عالم الملك والشهادة) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا تجد هؤلاء المشركين المعاصرين
 ينادون معبودهم، 
ويستغيثون به 
ولو كانوا بعيدين عنه بعداً كبيراً، 

لاعتقادهم بأن له قوة أكبر
 من قوتهم البشرية، 
أعطاه الله إياها،
وفوَّض له 
إصلاح شؤون طائفة من الخلق،

تعالى الله 
عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً.

ومن سمع أقوال المستغيثين بأصحاب القبور 
علم أنهم يعتقدون أن لهم شيئاً 
من التصرف والاستقلالية،
 وهو كفر
 فوق كفر التسبب والواسطة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال أبو الفضل الشهاب الألوسي
 في تفسيره "روح المعاني"
(6/115): 

(ولا أرى أحداً ممن يقول ذلك
إلا وهو يعتقد أن المدعو الحي الغائب
 أو الميت المغيب 
يعلم الغيب،
 ويسمع النداء،
 ويقدر بالذات
 أو بالغير
 على جلب الخير
 أو دفع الأذى 

وإلا لما دعاه،
 ولما فَتَحَ فاه، 
وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم).

فالألوسي يبصر عبدة القبور
 المستغيثين بأصحابها،
 ويعرف ما يدور بخلدهم من كثرة ما يراهم، 
وعلى مثل حال من ذكر 
كثير من الذين يصرفون وجوههم إلى غير الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقد وقع في هذا صاحب المفاهيم**
 حيث قال(ص91) 
**في وصف نبي الله ورسوله محمدٍ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم:**

**(فإنه حي الدارين،* *دائم العناية بأمته**، 
**متصرف* *بإذن الله في شؤونها،
**خبيرٌ* *بأحوالها...) اهـ، 

**فإنه يُلْمِح ويشير إلى ذلك المعنى 
الذي عليه* *عبدة القبور**،
 من اعتقاد* *تصرُّف المقبورين* *
من الأنبياء والصالحين بشؤون الناس.**


**قال صاحب المفاهيم
 (ص95):
**
(فالقائل:
 يا نبي الله* *اشفني 
واقض ديني**، 
لو فرض أن أحداً قال هذا فإنما يريد: 
اشفع لي في الشفاء،
 وادع لي بقضاء ديني،
 وتوجه إلى الله في شأني،
 فهم ما طلبوا منه إلا ما أقدرهم الله عليه، 
وملكهم إياه من الدعاء إياه من الدعاء والتشفيع.
**وهذا هو الذي نعتقده فيمن قال ذلك،
 وندين الله على هذا، 
فالإسناد في كلام الناس من المجاز العقلي 
الذي** لا خطر فيه* *على من نطق به) اهـ.**
**

**أقول:

*أولاً: 

ومن قال إن الدعاء والشفاعة 
يملكها ويقدر عليها من حياته برزخية
 نبياً كان أو غيره ؟ 

فهذه قالة فاسدة يقيناً.
وقد فصلت في موضعٍ آخر حكم الواسطة،
 وكذا حقيقة الشفاعة،
 وكيف تُطلَب،
 فيراجع في محله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 أن هذا القول فيه من الزعم 
على الإطلاع على قلوب عُبَّاد القبور
شيء كثير، 

وكأنما صاحب المفاهيم 
كفيل بكل من دعا أصحاب القبور
 أن يدافع عنهم!

 وكان قصارى ما يجب عليه 
إنصافاً وعدم مكابرة
 أن ينسب ذلك إلى
 اعتقاده هو نفسه،
 وإلا فقلوب الناس 
لا سبيل إلى معرفة حقيقة ما فيها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 أن من نتائج هذا القول السيئ
 إلغاء أقوال الفقهاء في باب حكم المرتد،
 إذ كل من صدر منه قولٌ شركي وكفري
 سيخرج من عهدته بالمجاز العقلي.

فهؤلاء المنافقون في عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حين قالوا في غزوة تبوك:

 (ما رأينا مثل قرائنا هؤلاء:
أرغب بطوناً، 
ولا أكذب ألسناً،
 ولا أجبن عند اللقاء)

فنزل فيهم قول الله جل وعلا: 

{ وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ
 قُلْ أَبِاللّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ *
 لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ 
قَدْ كَفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ }

[ التوبة 65-66 ] الآيات،

 أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم بإسنادٍ حسن، 
وأخرجه ابن جرير وغيره.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلمْ يعذرهم عن استهزائهم،
 ولا قَبلَ منهم،

 ولو كانوا في هذا الزمان 
لخرَّج أصحاب المجاز العقلي قولهم، 
ولم يكفروهم،

 وكذا من قال من الزنادقة:
الشيطان ربي،
 أو الحلَّاج إلهي، 
أو الولي الفلاني مطَّلع على سري، 

أفيقول فقيه:
 إن كان موحداً حُمل قوله على:
 الشيطان عصى ربي،
 والحلاج أضلَّه إلهي،
 أو رب الولي الفلاني مطَّلع [ على ] سري ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا ما لم تَحُمْ حوله أقوال فقيه، 
ولا خرَّجها مُخرِّج، 
ولا اعتذر عنهم بذلك معتذِر، 

ولو أُجيز ذلك 
لسمعت الأقوال الكفرية الشركية
 صباح مساء من الفسقة والمنافقين، 
ولطعنوا جهاراً في الدين، 

ثم إذا أتت الأمور عند الحاكم
 أحال كل منهم على المجاز العقلي، 
وخَرَجَ من عهدة الشرك.

أفيقول بهذا حاكم ؟!
 أم يتسيغه مفتٍ؟! 
أم يقول به طالب علم؟! 
أم يفوه به منتسب لأهل العلم؟!

 إن قَبِلَ هذا قابل 
فأبشر بعزةٍ لدين الزنادقة، 
وتولٍ لدين الموحدين،
 دين رب العالمين،

ثم أبشر بكل شر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أفيجوز بعد هذا
 أن يحتج محتج بالمجاز العقلي الحادث؟! 

فهذا مذهب المالكية في الردة 
لا يقبلالمجاز العقلي،

فمن ذلك ما قاله الدردير 
في "شرحه الصغير"(6/144) وما بعدها:

 (الردة: (كفر مسلم) متقرر إسلامه بالنطق بالشهادتين مختاراً، 
يكون:(بصريح) من القول: 
كقوله أشرك بالله.
(أو قول يقتضيه) أي: يقتضي الكفر،
 كقوله: جسم كالأجسام.
(أو فعل يتضمنه) أي: يستلزمه لزوماً بيناً)).

ثم قال في حكم من سبّ نبياً
(6/154):

((ولا يعذر) الساب (بجهل)؛
 لأنه لا يعذر أحد في الكفر بالجهل،

(أو سَكْرٍ) حراماً
(أو تهور): أي كثرة الكلام بدون ضبط.
ولا يقبل منه سبق اللسان
(أو غيظ) فلا يعذر إذا سب حال الغيظ بل يقتل الخ
(أو بقوله: أردت كذا) 
فلا يقبل منه ويُقتَل )) اهـ.

فانظر إلى عدم الاعتداد بقوله:
أردت كذا، 
وهو عين المجاز العقلي،
 الذي يزعمه الزاعمون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي "شرح الشيخ عليش على مختصر خليل"
(4/477) قال: 

((أو) سب لـ(تهور) أي: 
توسع ومبالغة (في) كثرة (كلامه) 
وقلة مراقبة وعدم ضبطه وعجرفته، 
فلا يُعذر بالجهل
 ولا بدعوى زلل اللسان )) اهـ.

وعند الحنفية 
من التكفير بمجرد القول ما يطول،

وقد اختلفوا في قول القائل من الخطباء 
في ألقاب السلطان:
 العادل الأعظم، 
مالك رقاب الأمم، 
سلطان أرض الله، 
مالك بلاد الله، 

حكى ابن نجيم في "البحر الرائق"
(5/124)
الخلاف في كفره،

 والموحد ظاهر مرادُه،
 وأنه لا يعني بمدحه السلطان، 
إضافة هذه الأشياء له حقيقة، 
بل إنما يعني به الإسناد المجازي،
وهو المجاز العقلي، 
فلم يمنع ذلك من حكم بعضهم بكفره.
ومقصودنا التمثيل لا التتبع، 

وبما ذكرنا 
يبطل تبرير 
الأقوال الشركية والكفرية
بالمجاز العقلي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل:*

*قال صاحب المفاهيم (ص16):*
*(ولا شك أن المجاز العقلي مستعمل في الكتاب والسنة)
 انتهى.*

*أقول:
*قال القزويني
 في "الإيضاح في علوم البلاغة"
(ص28-29) 
بعد سياق حد المجاز العقلي وأمثلته:

 (واعلم أنه ليس كل شيء يصلح 
لأن تتعاطى فيه المجاز العقلي بسهولة،
 بل تجدك في كثير من الأمر
 تحتاج إلى أن تهيىء الشيء،
 وتصلحه له).

ثم قال:
 (وأنكر السكاكي 
وجود المجاز العقلي في الكلام) اهـ.

وهذا الكلام من شيخ البلاغة القزويني 
يبطل أن تبرِّر أقوال عبدة القبور
بالمجاز العقلي، 
إذ استعماله وتعاطيه ليس سهلاً، 
خاصة في الأمور الشرعية، 
وأعلاها الكفر والإيمان.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما في قول أديب أو شعر شاعر 
فيتعاطى مع شيء من العُسر، 

والسكاكي وهو من هو 
أنكر وجوده في الكلام،

 وهو وإن كان يسميه تسمية أخرى،
 فإخراج التسمية يبعد شيئاً من تطبيقاتها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما من شك في أن أولئك المستغيثين
 بعباد الله الصالحين 
ممن وارتهم القبور

لم يَحُمْ حول خاطرهم معنى المجاز العقلي،
 بل ولا عرفوه ولا سمعوا به 

والقول بالمجاز العقلي عند من أجازه
 مقترن بقصد المتكلم به،

 أما من لم يَحُمْ حوله له بال
فما يخرج قولهم عليه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد اختلف العلماء
 في وقوع المجاز أصلاً في اللغة، 
وفي القرآن، 

فنفى جماعة من محققي العلماء
 وقوعه في اللغة: 

منهم أبو إسحاق الإسفرائيني،
 وأبو علي الفارسي،

 قال: إنه لا مجاز في اللغة أصلاً، 

أفاده ابن السبكي في "جمع الجوامع"
 من كتب الأصول.

ونصر هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، 
والعلامة شمس الدين ابن القيم
 في "الصواعق" 
وغيرهما.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي
 في كتابه 
"منع جواز المجاز
 في المنزل للتعبد والإعجاز"
(ص7):

( ثم إن القائلين بالمجاز في اللغة العربية
 اختلفوا في جواز إطلاقه في القرآن،

 فقال قومٌ: 
لا يجوز أن يقال في القرآن مجاز
 منهم:
 ابنُ خُوَيْز منداد من المالكية،
 وابن القاص من الشافعية، 
والظاهرية، 

وبالغ في إيضاح منع المجاز في القرآن
 الشيخ أبو العباس ابن تيمية،
 وتلميذه العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى،
 بل أوضحا منعه في اللغة أصلاً.

والذي ندين الله به
 ويلزم قبوله كل منصف محقق
 أنه لا يجوز إطلاق المجاز في القرآن مطلقاً 
على كلا القولين ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يحسن في مثل هذا المختصر 
الإطالة بتفصيل الإجمال، 

ولكن ينبغي أن يعلم أن النافي للمجاز
- وهم طائفة من أئمة الأصول والعربية والعقائد- 
يعنون منع اطراده في كل ما شاء من يجيزه.

فالتوقف عند ما استعملته العرب 
في مجاري كلامها هو التحقيق، 

فما استعملته العرب جاز استعماله
 مما يفيد بسياقه غير ما يفيده بأفراده،

أعني:
 أن تركيب الكلام يفيد ما لا يفيده أفراد الكلام.

فإن استعملت العرب هذا المعنى التركيبي صح استعماله، 
وهو حقيقة في المعنى المركب،
 لا في المعنى الإفرادي، 

ومن أراد أن لا يفرق بين ما استعملوه مركباً 
وما استعملوه في وضعه الأول،
فسيعكر عليه ذلك 
نصوص كثيرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما يسميه المجيزون مجازاً 
هو عند النافين أسلوب من أساليب اللغة العربية،

 واللغة العربية
كلها حقيقة ،

والحقيقة تكون لفظية أي:
 يدل اللفظ على معناه بمفرده،

وتكون تركيبية أي:
 تدل الألفاظ على معناها بتركيبها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والفرق بين هذا وبين القول بالمجاز: 
أن المجاز أعم،
 وقول المحققين أخص، 

فالمدَّعون للمجاز
 يجوزون عباراتٍ وأساليب 
لم تعهدها العرب في كلامها،
 بتقدير محذوفاتٍ في الكلام 
وتقدير نسبٍ
 لا ضابط لها.

والعقل ليس أصل اللغة جزماً،
 بل أصل صحة الاستعمال السماع ،

فما جاء عنهم مستعملاً في موارده قُبِل، 
وسُمي:حقيقة ،

وما لم يستعملوه 
فلا يُستعمل في دلالات الألفاظ ومفرداتها، 
ولا في قواعدها وأبنيتها.

والمسألة معروفة مشهورة، 
ولا تحتمل أكثر من هذا
في مثل هذه الردود المختصرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الباب الثالث
*
*الشفاعة*

*الشفاعة*
معنى الشفاعة في اللغة:
 تقولُ: شَفَعَ لي يَشْفَعُ شفاعةً، وتَشَفْعَ: طَلَبَ.

قال ابن سيده في "المحكم"
(1/233)
 ونقله في "اللسان"،

 قال أبو منصور:
 (روى أبو عمر عن المبرد وثعلب 
أنهما قالا
 في قوله تعالى

 { مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ }
[ البقرة: 255 ]،

 قالا: الشفاعة:
الدعاء ها هنا.

والشفاعة: 
كلام الشفيع للملك في حاجة يسألها لغيره) (1).

وشفع إليه: 
في معنى طلب إليه.

والشافع: 
الطالب لغيره،
 يتشفع به إلى المطلوب، 

فمعنى الشفاعة: 
الدعاء.

وعلى هذا يُفسَّر موارد اللفظ في القرآن والسنة،
 في لفظ الشفاعة، 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1) : "تهذيب اللغة" للأزهري(1/436-437).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمما ورد في السنة

ما رواه أبو هريرة قال: 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يقول في صلاته على الجنازة: 

( اللهم أنت ربها،
 وأنت خلقتها، 
وأنت هديتها للإسلام،
 وأنت قبضت روحها، 
وأنت أعلم بسرها وعلانيتها،
 جئنا شفعاء فاغفر له ) 

رواه أحمد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن أنس وعائشة 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

( ما من ميت يصلي عليه أمة من المسلمين
 يبلغون مئة 
كلهم يشفعون له
 إلا شفعوا فيه ) 

رواه مسلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن ابن عباس قال:
 سمعت رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يقول:

 ( ما من مسلمٍ يموت
 فيقوم على جنازته أربعون رجلاً 
لا يشركون بالله شيئاً 
إلا شفعهم الله فيه )

 رواه مسلم.

فهذا معنى الشفاعة 
في وضع اللغة واستعمال الشرع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*آيات الشفاعة:*

جاءت في الشفاعة آيات كثيرة
 في كتاب الله الكريم،

فبعضها 
ينفي الشفاعة مطلقاً عن أحدٍ غير الله،

وأخرى 
فيها إثبات الشفاعة عنده تعالى
 وتقييد الانتفاع بهذه الشفاعة بإذن الرحمن
 - جل وعلا -
بالشفاعة،

وفي آيات غيرها تقييد الانتفاع
 برضى الله - جل شأنه - 
عن عن المشفوع له.

فمما جاء في 
اختصاص الشفاعة بالله وحده
ولا يملكها أحد غيره 

قوله تعالى:

 { أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ 
قُلْ أَوَلَوْ كَانُوا لا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئاً وَلا يَعْقِلُونَ *
قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً 
لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ 
ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }

[ الزمر: 43،44 ]، 

فهذا نفي بالنص الصريح 
أن يملك أحدٌ الشفاعة؛

 لقوله:
{ قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً }

[ الزمر: 44 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن ذلك
 نفيه تعالى أن يكون من دون الله شفيع،

 قال:

{ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ }

[ الأنعام: من الآية 51 ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه الآية في المؤمنين

 قال:

 { وَأَنْذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ 
لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ
 لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ }

[ الأنعام: 51 ]،

وهذا نفي منه تعالى
 أن يكون للمؤمنين شفيع من دون الله،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنه قوله تعالى:

 { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ 
مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ 
لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ 
وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ }

 [ البقرة: 254 ].

فنفى تعالى
 أن يكون في ذلك اليوم شفاعة،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنه قوله تعالى: 

{ وَلا يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ 

إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ }

 [ الزخرف: 86 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي آيات أُخر: 
ذكر الله تعالى أن الشفاعة موجودة في ذلك اليوم،
 وتنفع بقيد وشرط:
أن يأذن الله تعالى للشفيع أن يشفع.

فمنه قوله تعالى
 في أعظم آية في القرآن:

 { مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ
إِلَّا بِإِذْنِه }

[ البقرة: 255 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في أول يونس:

 { يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ
 مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ 
إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ }

 [ يونس: 3 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى في النجم:

 { وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
لا تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً 
إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ 
أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى }

[ النجم: 26 ]، 

وغير ذلك من آيات الذكر الحكيم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله ، موفق بإذن بالله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي آياتٍ أُخر
 ذكر تقييد الانتفاع برضى الله، 
واتخاذ الشافع والمشفوع له عهداً عند الله، 

قال تعالى:

{ وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى 
وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ *

 وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِنْ دُونِهِ
فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ 
كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ }

[ الانبياء: 28،29 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال:

 { لا يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ 
إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْداً }

[ مريم: 87 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال: 

{ يَوْمَئِذٍ لا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ
إِلَّا 
مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ 
وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلاً }

[ طه: 109 ]،

 وآيات أخر
لا تخفى على من تتبع ما في الباب من آيات،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا تبين أن الله –تبارك وتعالى-
 قد نفى في كتابه شفاعة،
 وأثبت شفاعة، 

وجب على طالب الحق
 أن ينظر في هذه الشفاعة المنفية،
والشفاعة المثبتة،
 ومعنى هذه وهذه،

 حتى لا يضل في هذا الأمر
 الذي ضل فيه فئام من أمة محمد،

وإنما كان سبب ضلالهم
 أن كل فرقة أخذت بآية، 
وبنت عليها أحكاماً 

ولم تتتبَّع آيات الشفاعة في القرآن،
 فضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض، 
والقرآن حق كله، 
والحق لا يناقض حقاً أبداً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالآيات الأولى 
دلت على أن هناك شفاعةً منفية
 ليست لأحدٍ من الخلق، 

وهذه الشفاعة 
هي ذاك النوع الذي يظنه المشركون
 في الجاهليات،

 وأولئك المشركون ظنوا 
أن الشفاعة عند الله ، 
كالشفاعة عند غيره،
وهذا أصل ضلال النصارى أيضاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن ظن أن الشفاعة المعهودة 
من الخلق للخلق
 تنفع عند الله، 

مثل:

 أن يشفع الإنسان
 عند من يرجوه المشفوع إليه
 أو يخافه،

 كما يشفع عند الملك ابنه، 
أو أخوه، أو أعوانه، 
أو نظراؤه الذين يخافهم ويرجوهم، 
فيُجيب سؤالهم، 
لأجل رجائه أو خوفه منهم،

 أو أن لهم حقاً عنده 
يوجب عليه الإجابة 
فيمن يشفعون فيه عنده، 
وإن كان يكره شفاعتهم،
 ويشفعون بغير إذنه.

فهذه الشفاعة 
هي التي نفاها الله
 - جل وعلا-
 في الآيات الأولى، 

وهي أن يكون للشافع حق عند الله
 كما للشفعاء حق عند الملوك ونحوهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا النوع هو الشركي 
الذي أشرك به من أشرك بالله،
 واتخذ وسائط يسألهم الشفاعة، 
كما كان يفعله النصارى،
 وأشباههم في ذلك من هذه الأمة،
 ويعتقدون أن لهم أن يسألوا المقبورين 
من الأنبياء والصالحين شفاعتهم، 

وهم يعتقدون أن لهم حقاً عند الله
 به يجيب شفاعتهم
 ولا يرد شفاعتهم.

*وهذا غلط:*

فإن دعاء الأنبياء - عليهم الصلاة والسلام- قد يُرَد،
وليس كل ما دعوا به أُجيب،

 بل ربما امتنعت إجابتهم 
لحكمة يعلمها الله
 - عز وجل-،
 إما أنه قد سبق في القضاء ما يخالف ما دعوا به،
 أو لأنهم دعوا وشفعوا فيمن لم يرض الله قوله،
 أو نحو ذلك من الموانع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> ما شاء الله ، موفق بإذن بالله .



شكرا لكم يا أستاذ علاوة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن المتقرر في الكتاب والسنة 
أن الأنبياء ليس لهم حق
 في أن يجاب جميع ما دعوا به، 

ودعاؤهم حري بالإجابة 
وهم أرفع من غيرهم من أممهم، 
فإجابة سؤالهم إما إعطاؤهم عين ما سألوا، 
أو تأخير ذلك بالأجر الجزيل لهم.

وقد يستنكر بعض الناس هذا 
لكونه لم يرتوِ من علوم الكتاب والسنة،
 ولم يتفقه فيها، 
ولذا سأسوق بعض الدلائل
 لعلّها تكُفُّ بعض الناس،
 وتبصِّر أقواماً:

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قد قال الله له: 

{ اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ
 إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً 
فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ
 ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ }

[ التوبة: 80 ]،

فرسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
- وهو خير الخلق 
وأعظمهم قدراً عند الله– 
لو استغفر لأولئك المنافقين
 لم يغفر لهم،

 وذلك لوجود مانع يمنع الإجابة، 
وهو أن المُسْتَغْفَر له غير مرضي عنه،
فشرط الرضى غير متحقق في المشفوع له؛
 فلم يُجب الداعي فيما سأل، 

وفي الآية بيان لهذا 
بقوله:
 { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ }،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد تمتنع إجابة الله للرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لحكمة يعلمها الله
- جل وعلا- 

كما في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم
 في "صحيحه"
(8/171-172) 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

 ( سألت ربي ثلاثاً فأعطاني ثنتين،
ومنعني واحدة:
 سألت ربي أن لا يهلك أمتي بالسنة فأعطانيها،
 وسألته أن لا يهلك أمتي بالغرق فأعطانيها،
وسألته أن لا يجعل بأسهم بينهم 
فمنعنيها ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأورد الحافظ ابن حجر 
في "فتح الباري" 
قول بعض شراح المصابيح:
 (اعلم أن جميع دعوات الأنبياء مستجابة)

فتعقبه بقوله
(11/97): 
(وأما جزمه بأن جميع أدعيتهم مستجابة
 فيه غفلة عن الحديث الصحيح: 
سألت الله ثلاثاً فأعطاني اثنتين ومنعنى واحدة..الحديث)

انتهى كلام الحافظ(1).
 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):لعل شارح المصابيح اعتمد في قوله 
على ما روي عن عائشة في حديثٍ: (وكل نبي مجاب) 
وهو حديث ضعيف؛ 
ولذا لم يعرج الحافظ عليه بالاستدلال، فتنبه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخرج البخاري (11/96)
 ومسلم (1/130-132)

 عن أبي هريرة وأنس بن مالك
 ومسلم نحوه عن جابر قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة يدعو بها، 
وأريد أن أختبىء دعوتي
 شفاعة لأمتي في الآخرة )،

 هذا لفظ نسخة الأعرج عن أبي هريرة.

قال الحافظ في "الفتح":

(وقد استشكل ظاهر الحديث 
بما وقع لكثير من الأنبياء من الدعوات المجابة 
ولا سيما نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وظاهره أن لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة فقط، 

والجواب:
 أن المراد بالإجابة 
في الدعوة المذكورة القطع بها،
 وما عدا ذلك من دعواتهم 
فهو على رجاء الإجابة ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى هذا جرى أهل العلم وشراح الحديث، 

وقال الكَرْماني 
في"شرح البخاري"(22/122) 
عند شرح الحديث:

 ( معناه لكل نبي دعوة مجابة البتة،
 وهو على يقين من إجابتها،
 وأما باقي دعواتهم 
فهو على رجاء إجابتها، 
وبعضها يجاب 
وبعضها لا يجاب )
 انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك غيره من الأنبياء
 لهم دعوة مستجابة،
وما كل ما دعوا به أجيب، 

فهذا نوح قال:
 { رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي 
وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ 
وَأَنْتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ *

 قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ
إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ 
فَلا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ
 إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ }

[ هود: 45،46 ] 

فسأل نوح ربه الشفاعة في ابنه 
فلم يعطها؛
 لأنه فقد شرط الرضى على الابن،

ولذا قال:
 { إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ }.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا إبراهيم خليل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
لم تنفع شفاعته في أبيه،

 وأمثال هذا معلوم
 لمن تدبر القرآن والسنة،
 مقرر فيهما أوضح تقرير وأبلغه،

فإذا انتفى هذا عن الأنبياء،
 فالصالحون أولى وأولى.

وبعض الخُلوف الجُهال 
يظنون أن للأنبياء حقاً عند ربهم لا يرد،
 ولا يعلمون بهذه الآيات والأحاديث، 
وذلك من تسويل الشيطان
 وتلاعبه بهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن جرير في تفسير آية البقرة:
 { وَلا تَنْفَعُهَا شَفَاعَةٌ }
[ البقرة: 123 ]: 

(فتأويل الآية إذاً:
 واتقوا يوماً لا تقضي نفس عن نفس حقاً 
لزمها لله –جل ثناؤه- ولا لغيره،
ولا يقبل الله منها شفاعة شافع، 
فيترك لها ما لزمها من حق.

وقيل: 
إن الله - عز وجل- خاطب أهل هذه الآية
 بما خاطبهم بها فيها؛
 لأنهم كانوا من يهود بني إسرائيل، 
وكانوا يقولون:
نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه وأولاد أنبيائه،
 وسيشفع لنا عنده آباؤنا، 

فأخبرهم الله - عز وجل -
 أن نفساً لا تجزي عن نفس شيئاً في القيامة،
ولا يقبل منها شفاعةُ أحدٍ فيها،
 حتى يستوفي لكل ذي حق منها حقه )(1) انتهى.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1) : (2/32) ط. الأستاذ محمود شاكر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والطائفة الثانية من الآيات
 أفادت إثبات الشفاعة،
وهي الشفاعة الشرعية 
المخالفة لما عليه المشركون.

 وأخبر الله - تعالى - أنها لا تنفع
 إلا بشرطين:

الأول:
إذنه سبحانه للشافع أن يشفع.

الثاني:
رضاه سبحانه عن المشفوع له.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذان الشرطان لازمان
 لكل شفاعة ترجى منفعتها،

فأما الإذن:

 فهو إذن الله – تعالى– للشافع، 
ونكتة هذا القيد وسره 
صرف الوجوه إلى الله
 وإسلامها له 
وتعلقها به ،
 وترك تعلقها بغيره 
لأجل الشفاعة ؛

لذلك يساق هذا بعد ذكر التوحيد 
وذكر ما يدل على 
وجوب عبادة الله وحده ، 

وهذا الشرط لم يفهمه فئام من الناس،
 ظنوا أن الاستثناء يفيد إثبات الشفاعة مطلقاً،
 وطلبها من غير الله 
فعادوا لما ظنه المشركون وقصدوه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وحقيقتها 
أن الله إذا أراد رحمة عبده ونجاته
 أذِنَ لمن شاء في الشفاعة
رحمة للمشفوع فيه،
وكرامة للشافع. 

وإذا سأله الشفاعة
ولم يأذن الله له
لم تنفعه
 كما في شفاعة نوح لابنه،
 وإبراهيم لأبيه،
ونبينا محمدٍ لعمه في استغفاره، 

حتى نزلت: 
{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ 
وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى 
مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ
 أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ } 

[ التوبة: 113 ]

صلى الله عليهم وسلم تسليماً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالرسل المذكورون 
صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم 

لم يأذن الله لهم الإذن الشرعي
 في أن يشفعوا:
فلذا ردت شفاعاتهم، 

ولم يرضَ سبحانه فيمن شفعوا فيهم 
لأنهم كفار مشركون؛
فلذا لم تنفع شفاعة هؤلاء الأنبياء 

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والله لا يرضى إلا التوحيد 

كما قال: 
{ وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإسْلامِ دِيناً 
فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ }

  [ آل عمران: 85 ]؛

 ولذا فسَّر السلف 
الرضا في الآيات التي وردت بها 

بالإخلاص والتوحيد،
وترك الشرك كله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأخرج ابن جرير في "تفسيره"
(16/97)، 
وابن المنذر، وابن أبي حاتم في "تفسيره"، 
والبيهقي في "الأسماء والصفات"
(ص109) 

كلهم من طريق معاوية بن صالح 
عن علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس
 في قوله تعالى في مريم:
 { لا يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ 
إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْداً }

[ مريم: 87 ]

قال: 
شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله،
 ويتبرأ إلى الله 
من الحول والقوة
 ولا يرجو إلا الله.

وهذه الطريق هي التي قال فيها الإمام أحمد
 هاتيك الكلمات،
 قال: (إن بمصر صحيفة في التفسير
 رواها علي بن أبي طلحة
 لو رحل رجل فيها إلى مصر قاصداً 
ما كان كثيراً).

قال الحافظ ابن حجر:
 (وهي عند البخاري عن أبي صالح
 وقد اعتمد عليها في صحيحه 
فيما يعلقه عن ابن عباس) انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه الطريق
 أعلى الطرق جودة وصحة عن ابن عباس 
في التفسير.

وفي المعنى
 ما أخرجه ابن مردويه في "التفسير" 
في هذه الآية
عن ابن عباس قال: 

( من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئاً 
دخل الجنة ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخرج ابن جرير
(17/13)،
وابن المنذر، وابن أبي حاتم،
 والبيهقي في "البعث" 
وفي"الأسماء والصفات"
(ص109) 

عن علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس قوله:
 { وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى }، 

يقول:
الذين ارتضى لهم
 شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله.

 وهذه الطريق سلف الكلام عليها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي قوله تعالى في الملائكة:
 { وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى }.

قال قتادة: :
 { وَلا يَشْفَعُونَ }

 قال:
 لا تشفع الملائكة يوم القيامة: 
{ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى }

 قال: لأهل التوحيد، 

أخرجه ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخرج عبد بن حميد 
وابن جرير
(25/62)، 
وابن المنذر 

عن مجاهد
 في قوله تعالى: 

{ وَلا يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ
إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ }
[ الزخرف:  86]، 

قال:
كلمة الإخلاص.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

   إذا تقرر هذا 
فينبغي النظر في نصوص الشرع الخاصة
 بشفاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

ففي الحياة الدنيا 
طلب الصحابة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يدعو لهم 
وهو معنى أن يشفع لهم،
وهذا لا ينازع فيه أحد، 

وإنما الشأن في طلب الشفاعة منه بعد موته،

وأهل السنة 
مجمعون في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة
 على أمرين:

الأول: 
عدم مشروعية
 طلب الشفاعة منه في قبره،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما ظهر خلاف من خالف من شذّاذ الناس 
بعد نشاط
الدعوات الباطنية
كالإسماعلية والفاطمية،
 ومن تأثر بها كالموسوية الجعفرية وشبهها،

 فروجوا هذا في الناس، 
فأشكل على بعضهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقد كان المسلمون في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة 
لا يعرفون طلب الشفاعة منه بسؤاله إياها، 

بل مضى الخلفاء الراشدون
 ولم يسأل أحد منهم
 نبي الله الشفاعة بعد موته،

ولو كانت مشروعة
 لكانوا أحرص عليها، 

ولم يتركوا طلبها منه
 بعد موته.

فلو لم يكن تغير نوع الحياة له أثر عندهم
 لما تركوا ذلك،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك مضى التابعون 
وتابعوهم بإحسان وتابعوهم،

 حتى نشطت الدعوات الباطنية
 التي تسترت بالتشيع لأهل بيت النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 بل إنهم ألفوا الكتب باسمهم،
 وهذا ظاهر لمن درس حركة إخوان الصفا
 والعبيديين (الفاطميين) 
وكلها باطنية إسماعيلية،
 شعارهم التشيع لأهل البيت بزعمهم،

 وهم أول من أحدث الكذب في النسب
 إلى آل البيت رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمقصود من هذا
 أن الاستشفاع بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بسؤاله الشفاعة
بعد موته 
مُحْدَث
 أحدثه الباطنيون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 
وهو الأهم،
أن أهل السنة مجمعون
 أن للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أنواعاً من الشفاعة يشفع بها،

ولم يذكروا منها 
طلبها منه في قبره،
 بل كلها يوم القيامة.

فينبغي تأمل هذا،
 ومن خالف 
إجماع أهل السنة
فليس منهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل:*
وبرهان هذا الإجمال الذي قدم
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر أنه:
 ( أول شافع، وأول مشفع ) 
أخرجه مسلم (7/59). 

وهذه الشفاعة هي الشفاعة العظمى 
لأهل الموقف،
 بالنص والإجماع.

فهذه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 نحكمه على
من ادعى محبته وتصديقه،

 فقوله:
 ( أنا أول شافع، وأول مشفع )
يقتضي أولوية مطلقة 
لا استثناء فيها، 
على كل من قامت قيامته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن زعم 
أنه بعد موته في قبره يشفع،
 وأن الصالحين يشفعون بعد موتهم في قبورهم

فلا معنى لقوله:
( أنا أول شافع )
 عند ذاك الزاعم، 

إذ لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يشفع في قبره 
لكان يشفع من حين موته 
إلى أن ينفخ في الصور،

وحينئذ فلا معنى
 لقوله: (  أنا أول )،

 إذ لو كان يشفع في قبره 
لانتفى تخصيصه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بهذه الفضيلة يوم القيامة !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا كان في حياته
 يشفع لهم بالدعاء،
 وبعد موته يشفع، 
وبعد قيام قيامة الناس يشفع،

فأي معنى لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( أنا أول شافع )؟! 

فهو على هذا الفرض مستديم الشفاعة، 
ودائم قبولها منه 
عند أولئك الزاعمين،

 وإذا كان كذلك 
فأي فائدة من إنشاء هذا الخبر
أنه
أول شافع 
وأول مشفع ؟!
فتدبر هذا
 فإنه مفيد 
لمن أراد الله به خيراً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأهل السنة 
المتمسكون بما كان عليه الصحابة 
يطلبون في حال موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الشفاعة من الله،

ويسألون الله 
أن يُشفِّع فيهم نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم،

وطلبهم هذا يكون بأمرين:
الأول:

 الاستقامة على تحقيق
كلمة التوحيد 
لا إله إلا الله ،
 وفهم معناها، 
والعمل بمقتضاها، 

ومخالفة معتقدات مشركي العرب وأشباههم
 ممن قالوا:
 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ
 إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]،

وممن قالوا:
 { هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ }

[ يونس: 18 ]،

 يشيرون إلى أوثانهم
 التي مثلوها بصور الأنبياء والصالحين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:
التضرع والاستكانة 
بين يدي الله
 في أوقات الإجابة والأسحار
 أن يمنّ عليهم 
بالاستقامة على التوحيد، 
ويثبتهم عليه،
وأن يُشفِّع فيهم 
نبي الله محمداً 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حين يأخذ الناس الكرب،
 فيكون أول شافع
 وأول مشفع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اللهم !
 أنلنا شفاعته،
 واجعلنا ممن شفَّعته فيهم،
 ولا تحرمنا هذه الشفاعة،
 ونسألك الثبات على التوحيد،
 والعزيمة على الرشد.

 وبهذين الأمرين
 يكون أهل الحق والسنة
 قد أخذوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة،
 وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة،
فهي نائلة إن شاء الله 
من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئاً) 

متفق عليه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهو تفسير
 لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لأبي هريرة:

 ( أسعد الناس بشفاعتي يوم القيامة 
من قال:
 لا إله إلا الله 
خالصاً من قبل نفسه )

متفق عليه.

فأهل الحق أخذوا وأعملوا القولين،
 ولم يحرِّفوا أحد القولين عن مراد الله، 
فاهتدوا، 
فزادهم هدى 
وآتاهم تقواهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل
*
*قال صاحب المفاهيم (ص78):
*
*( زعم بعضهم أنه لا يجوز أن تطلب الشفاعة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا، 
بل ذهب البعض الآخر من المتعنتين إلى أن ذلك شرك وضلال،
 ويستدلون على ذلك بقوله تعالى:
 {* *قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً* *}
* *[* *الزمر: 44** ]
** وهذا الاستدلال باطل، ولا يدل على فهمهم الفاسد، 
وذلك من وجهين:*
*أولاً: أنه لم يرد نص لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة 
ينهى عن طلب الشفاعة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا) اهـ.*

 *أقول:*
هو لا يعني بقوله في الدنيا 
حال حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
لأنه يعلم أن هذا لم يقله أحد، 

وإنما يعني بقوله: (في الدنيا)
 طلبها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته،
كما صرح به بعد،

بقوله (ص81): 
(لا بأس بطلبها منه أيضاً بعد موته) اهـ.
وهذا الوجه مردود من وجوه كثيرة،
 أجتزئ منها أوجهاً:

الأول:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته 
لا يقال أنه في الدنيا 
لا عقلاً 
ولا شرعاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن هذا برهان 
لا يقوم
عند العارفين بالبراهين، 

إذ قوله: (لم يرد نص)متهافت،

 فمن أراد أن يثبت حكماً ويعتمده وينصره،
 فلا بد أن يأتي بنص يدل على ثبوته، 

فقوله بجواز طلب الشفاعة
 من المقبورين أنبياء وصالحين

 هو الذي يجب أن يبرهن عليه بنص، 
لا أن يقال لمن نفاه 
معتمداً على عمومات النصوص في حال المشركين، 
إنه لم يرد نص،

 وكذا لمن نفاه بناءً على النفي الأصلي 
حتى يرد دليل الإثبات؛

 لأن العبادات توقيفية،
 لا بد لها 
من أدلة صريحة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 أن قوله:
(لم يرد نص)
غير صحيح، 

فعمومات النصوص 
تنهى عن طلب الشفاعة
 من الأموات؛

 لأنهم أفضوا إلى ما قدموا، 

فتأمل قوله:
 { وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ 
مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ
 وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ
وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ }

[ يونس: 18 ]

والدعاء هو العبادة، 
والشفاعة طلب الدعاء، 

فعُلم أن قولهم 
{ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا } 

تفسير لـ 
{ َيَعْبُدُونَ } في أول الآية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهنا نقلُ أسوقه عن الرازي (1) 
ليستبين به الحال،
 وأن لا يقال إن هذا فهم( الوهابيين ) فقط!
 قال في "تفسيره"
(17/59-60):

 (اختلفوا في أنهم كيف قالوا في الأصنام
 إنهم شفعاؤنا عن الله !..) 
فذكر صوراً منها قوله:
( ورابعها:

 أنهم وضعوا هذه الأصنام والأوثان 
على صور أنبيائهم وأكابرهم، 
وزعموا أنهم متى اشتغلوا بعبادة هذه التماثيل 
فإن أولئك الأكابر 
تكون شفعاء لهم عند الله تعالى.

ونظيره في هذا الزمان:
 اشتغال كثير من الخلق بتعظيم قبور الأكابر، 
على اعتقادهم أنهم إذا عظَّموا قبورهم
 فإنهم  يكونون لهم شفعاء عند الله) اهـ.

وهو كلام يقضي على قول صاحب المفاهيم من أُسَّه،
 حتى يواري كلامه في رمسه،
من رجل هو عندهم مقدَّم في قوله وحسه.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):والنقول كثيرة، 
لكن اخترت الفخر لأنهم يفخرون بفهمه في (أصول الدين)،
 وهذا المنقول عنه من أصول الدين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والآيات في الشفاعة الشركية كثيرة، 

نوَّعَها الله جل وعلا في كتابه؛ 
ليتدبر باغي الخير،
 متحري الصراط المستقيم.

وهو إخبار عن قوم مشركين 
كي نبعد عن حالهم وصفتهم،

 وسياقة الآيات كلها 
وأقوال أهل التفسير والعلم فيها
 يخرج بي عن قصد الاختصار والإيجاز، 
وقد قدمت طرفاً منها، 
ويرجع المستزيد لأقوال المفسرين وأهل العلم
 عند آيات الشفاعة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:

قال تعالى في سورة سبأ:

 { وَلا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ
إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }

[ سـبأ: 23 ]، 

والآية قبلها قوله:

 { قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
 وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ
وَمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِمَا مِنْ شِرْكٍ 
وَمَا لَهُ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ ظَهِيرٍ *
وَلا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ 
إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }

[ سبأ: 22،23 ].

فأبطل تعالى صور الشرك
 التي يعتقدها المشركون في كل زمان،

وهذه الآية
 قال فيها بعض أهل العلم المتقدمين:
 هذه الآية 
تقطع عروق شجرة الشرك
 لمن عقلها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الرازي في "تفسيره"
(25/254-255):

(واعلم أن المذاهب المفضية 
إلى الشرك أربعة..)
 فذكر ثلاثة 
ثم قال: 

(رابعها:
 قول من قال:

 إنا نعبد الأصنام التي هي صور الملائكة
ليشفعوا لنا، 

فقال تعالى في إبطال قولهم: 
{ وَلا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ 
إِلَّا لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }

[ سبأ: 34 ]،

فلا فائدة لعبادتكم غير الله،
 فإن الله لا يأذن في الشفاعة 
لمن يعبد غيره،

فبطلبكم الشفاعة 
تفوتون 
على أنفسكم الشفاعة ) 

اهـ كلام الرازي بحروفه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتأمل قوله:

 إن من طلب الشفاعة
 فوَّت على نفسه الشفاعة 
التي تكون يوم القيامة؛

 لأنها لا تنال إلا بالتوحيد، 

ومن التوحيد 
ترك طلب الشفاعة 
من المقبورين،
 سواء كانوا أنبياء أو صالحين

 وإنما تُطلب شفاعة الأنبياء 
من الله سبحانه 
لا منهم،

 وتطلب من الله
بتحقيق التوحيد 
والاستقامة عليه، 
وترك طلب الشفاعة
ممن لا يملكها.

وهذا هو الحق 
الذي اتفقت عليه أقوال أهل العلم
 قبل إحداث الباطنية 
التعلق بالأموات، 
والتفلسف 
لإثباته بطرق عقلية لا شرعية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما ضلَّ من ضل 
بسبب أنه ظن أن ما في القرآن
 من آيات في الشفاعة
 هي عن قوم مضوا وانتهوا،
وهذا من مداخل
الشيطان والأهواء
 على النفوس،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما أحسن قول شمس الدين ابن القيم (1) 
على هذه الآية: 

( فكفى بهذه الآية نوراً وبرهاناً 
ونجاةً 
وتجريداً للتوحيد،

وقطعاً لأصول الشرك 
وموارده لمن عقلها،
 والقرآن مملوء من أمثالها ونظائرها،

 ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشعر بدخول الواقع تحته،
 وتضمنه له،
 ويظنونه في نوع وفي قوم 
قد خلوا من قبل ولم يعقبوا وارثاً.

وهذا هو الذي يحول بين القلب 
وبين فهم القرآن.

 ولعمر الله إن كان أولئك قد خلوا 
فقد ورثهم من هو مثلهم
 وشر منهم ودونهم،
 وتناول القرآن لهم كتناوله لأولئك.

ولكن الأمر كما قال عمر بن الخطاب
 – رضي الله عنه -:
إنما تنقض عرى الإسلام عروة عروة؛
 إذا نشأ في الإسلام من لم يعرف الجاهلية، 

وهذا لأنه إذا لم يعرف الجاهلية والشرك،
 وما عابه القرآن وذمه،
وقع فيه وأقره،
 ودعا إليه وصوبه وحسنه،
 وهو لا يعرف أنه هو الذي كان عليه أهل الجاهلية
 أو نظيره أو شر منه،
 أو دونه،
 فينقض بذلك عرى الإسلام عن قلبه ) اهـ.
 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1) :"مدارج السالكين" (1/343-344).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال صاحب المفاهيم 
(ص78):
*
*(ثانياً: 
أن هذه  الآية لا تدل على ذلك،
 بل شأنها شأن غيرها من الآيات 
التي جاءت لبيان اختصاص الله  سبحانه وتعالى
 بما هو ملك له دون غيره، 
بمعنى أنه هو المتصرف فيه،
 وهذا لا ينفي أنه يعطيه من يشاء إذا أراد
 فهو مالك الملك،
يعطي الملك من يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء..) الخ كلامه.*
*
ثم قال:*
*( كذلك الشفاعة كلها له، 
وقد أعطاها للأنبياء وعباده الصالحين، 
بل وكثير من عامة المؤمنين 
كما نطقت به صحاح الأحاديث المتواترة معنوياً،
 وأي حرج في أن يطلب الإنسان من المالك بعض ما يملكه ..الخ ) اهـ.*

 *أقول:*
أولاً: 

اختصاص الله بالشفاعة اختصاص مُلك، 
ومعنى ذلك
 أنه ليس لأحد من الخلق شفاعة
 إلا من أخبر الله أن له شفاعة مقيدة بقيود،

 فالله - جل وعلا - هو مالكها 
يأذن لمن شاء أن يشفع، 
في من رضي أن يشفع فيه.

فالشفاعة ليست ملكاً مطلقا ً لهم
كما زعمه الكاتب ؛
لأن المالك له التصرف فيما يملكه،

 وإنما حقيقة الشفاعة
أنها لله وحده ،
 لكنه سبحانه يأذن لمن شاء أن يأذن له، 
وفي هذا تمام صرف القلوب
 إلى 
خالقها وحده
 مالك الشفاعة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى هذا دلت الآية في الزمر 

قال تعالى: 

{ أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ
 قُلْ أَوَلَوْ كَانُوا
 لا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئاً
وَلا يَعْقِلُونَ *

قُلْ 
لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً
 لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ
 ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }

[ الزمر: 43،44 ].

فأخبر تعالى 
أن من اتخذهم المشركون شفعاء 
لا يملكون شيئاً، 
وشيئاً نكرة في سياق النفي، 
فتعم الشفاعة وغيرها،
فهم لا يملكون الشفاعة ،
 كما نبه عليه جماعة من المفسرين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه الآية صريحة
 في أنهم
 لا يملكون الشفاعة،
وهذا الملك هو الذي يظنه المشركون 
وهو المطلق من شرطي 
الإذن للشافع،
 والرضى عن المشفوع له،

فالشفيع مع هذين الشرطين
يملك الشفاعة ملك انتفاع موقت، 
لا ملكاً دائماً؛

 ولذا يحتاج في كل شفاعة
أن يأذن الله ويرضى، 
فليست الشفاعة للشفيع مطلقاً؛ 

ولذا قال سبحانه:
   { أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ}
 [ الزمر: 43 ]،

 فقوله: { مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ }
 أي: من دون إذنه ورضاه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثانياً:

 قول الكاتب 
إن الشفاعة أعطيت للأنبياء والصالحين...الخ، 

مغالطة ظاهرة، 
فالشفاعة أعطيت للأنبياء والصالحين يوم القيامة 
مع شرط الإذن والرضى،
لا إعطاءً مطلقاً؛
 ولذا لا نصيب فيها لمشرك،
 وصحاح الأحاديث المتواترة معنوياً- كما قال- 
هي في الشفاعة يوم القيامة
لا في الحياة البرزخية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي الحياة البرزخية
لا يجوز 
أن يسأل أحدٌ ميتاً الشفاعة؛
 لأنهم لا يملكونها في الحياة البرزخية 
حتى ولا ملك انتفاع؛
 لأنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الذي أخبر بأنه سيشفع يوم القيامة،
لم يخبر 
بأنه في قبره يشفع،
ولا يوجد دليل صحيح
ولا ضعيف في ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقوله:
 (كما نطقت به صحاح الأحاديث المتواترة معنوياً)

تلبيسٌ على الأغمار، 
فالأحاديث في شفاعة القيامة
لا الحياة البرزخية، 

ولذا عدل الكاتب عن إثبات الحجة
 إلى الإحالة الإجمالية 
وما فيها من تلبيس،
 لينخدع بها من عري عن العلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولم  لا يحاكم الكاتب نفسه
 إلى الصحابة الكرام ؟! 
فهل طلب الشفاعة 
بعد موت النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
صحابي من العشرة،
أو طلبها أحدٌ من البدريين، 
أو أحدٌ ممن شهد بيعة الرضوان، 
أو ممن حج معه حجة الوداع،
أو من شاء من الصحابة ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلم يطلب أحد منهم 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في حياته البرزخية
الشفاعة، 

بل عدلوا إلى طلبها 
- وهي الدعاء - 
ممن هو دونه 
عام القحط، 

وهذا إجماع منهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثالثاً:

 أن آية الزمر:
 { قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً}

[ الزمر: 44 ]

رد على من يصرف قلبه لغير الله
 احتجاجاً بالشفاعة،

 كما كان مشركو العرب 
يصنعون مع آلهتهم، 

فإنهم كانوا يعتقدون في آلهتهم 
أنها شفعاءُ لهم،

 فأخبر تعالى أن الشفاعة له،
ليس لأحدٍ منها شيء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الرازي في "تفسيره"
(26/285):

(اعلم أن الكفار أوردوا على هذا الكلام سؤالاً.
 فقالوا:
نحن لا نعبد هذه الأصنام 
لاعتقاد أنها آلهة تضر وتنفع،
وإنما نعبدها لأجل أنها تماثيل
لأشخاص كانوا عند الله من المقربين، 
فنحن نعبدها
لأجل أن يصير أولئك الأكابر
 شفعاء لنا عند الله.

فأجاب الله تعالى بأن قال:
 { أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ
 قُلْ أَوَلَوْ كَانُوا
لا يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئاً 
وَلا يَعْقِلُونَ }

[ الزمر: 43 ].

وتقرير الجواب:
 أن هؤلاء الكفار إما أن يطمعوا بتلك الشفاعة
 من هذه الأصنام،
 أو من أولئك العلماء والزهاد 
الذين جعلت هذه الأصنام تماثيل لهم.

والأول باطل؛
 لأن هذه الجمادات وهي الأصنام
لا تملك شيئاً ولا تعقل شيئاً،
 فكيف يعقل صدور الشفاعة عنها ؟!

والثاني باطل؛
 لأن في يوم القيامة
لا يملك أحدٌ شيئاً، 
ولا يقدر أحدٌ على الشفاعة 
إلا بإذن الله،
 فيكون الشفيع في الحقيقة 
هو الله، 
الذي يأذن في تلك الشفاعة،

 فكان الاشتغال بعبادته أولى
 من الاشتغال بعبادة غيره)

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال صاحب المفاهيم
 (ص78-79):*
*(وأي حرج في أن يطلب الإنسان من المالك
 بعض ما يملكه 
لا سيما إذا كان المسؤول كريماً،
 والسائل في** أشد الحاجة إلى ما سأله).*

 *أقول:*هذا على أن الشفاعة وإن كانت ملكاً لله،
 فقد ملكها الأنبياء والصالحين، 

وهذه المقدمة 
قد احتج بها مشركو العرب، 

فيظنون أن الله ملَّك الملائكة والأنبياء الشفاعةَ
 تمليكاً مطلقاً من القيود،

 وهذا غلط في الفهم
أسوأ غلط؛

 لأن الله - جل جلاله -
  وتقدست أسماؤه 
لم يُملِّك أحداً 
من خلقه الشفاعة 
تمليكاً مطلقاً من القيود،

بل لا أحد يشفع عنده
إلا بأمرين:

1 - إذن الله للشافع أن يشفع.
2 - رضاه عن المشفوع له.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والإذن هنا ليس هو الإرادة الكونية،
 بمعنى أنه لو لم يأذن 
لم يقع ولم يكن،

 بل من ظن هذا الظن 
فقد ظن نظير ما قاله المشركون:
 { لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا }

[ الأنعام: 148 ]

 فإنهم قالوا لو لم يشأ الله شركنا
 لم يحدث في ملكه وملكوته،
 ولم يأذن بوقوعه، 
وهذه الشبهة أصل ضلال كثيرين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمقصود هنا:

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصالحين
 إنما يشفعون لمن أذن الله له يوم القيامة، 
ورضي توحيده وقوله،

وأما في الدنيا في حياتهم وتمكنهم من الدعاء،
فقد يشفعون 
بمعنى أنهم يطلبون من الله ويدعون،
 فمن دعا من  الأنبياء دون إذن من الرحمن 
وشفع فيمن لم يأذن الرحمن بالشفاعة فيه، 
فهذا يُرد عليه 
ولا تقبل شفاعته،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا ظاهر، 
كما قال تعالى لنبيه
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لما استغفر لعمه:

 { مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ
 وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ 
وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى 
مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ 
أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ }

[ التوبة: 113 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال لنبيه:

 { اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ 
أَوْ لا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ
إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً
فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ }

[ التوبة: 80 ]

والآية في شأن المنافقين 
الذين كانوا يقولون:
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
 ويصلون مع الناس ويجاهدون،

 لكنهم
لم يُخلصوا
ولم يُوحدوا ربهم 
بأعمالهم،
 فكان هذا شأنهم،
فلم ينفعهم
استغفار نبي الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص79):
*
*(وهل الشفاعة إلا الدعاء،
 والدعاء مأذون فيه،
 مقدور عليه 
لا سيما الأنبياء والصالحين في الحياة،*
*وبعد الوفاة في القبر،
 ويوم القيامة،
 فالشفاعة معطاة لمن اتخذ عند الله عهداً،
 ومقبولة لديه عز وجل في كل من مات على التوحيد) اهـ.*

 *أقول:
*وهذه الجملة من كلامه
 حَوَتْ تلبيساً وغلطاً، 
فالنصوص قد جاءتبجواز طلب الشفاعة أي:
 الدعاء من رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
في حياته، 
وجاءت بطلبها منه صلى الله عليه وسلم
يوم القيامة،

ولم تجئ  بطلبها منه 
في حياته البرزخية.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما يؤكد منع طلبها منه
 وهو في البرزخ: 

أن الأحاديث جاءت
في حياته ويوم القيامة، 

فلو كان طلبها في البرزخ مشروعاً
 لانتفى تخصيص الحياة والقيامة بالذكر.

فلما كان كذلك
 عُلم منه أن النوع الثاني من الحياة،
 وهو الحياة البرزخية تخالف ما قبلها وما بعدها،

 وبدليل
 أن الصحابة
لم يفعلوا ذلك
 بعد وفاته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
فتقرر أنها 
لا تطلب من الأموات.
وهذا برهان إجمالي،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما تفصيل الرد على قوله 
فيقال:

قوله: 
(الدعاء مأذون فيه مقدور عليه)، 

ليس صحيحاً 
على إطلاقه في الحياة والموت.

فأما والداعي حي قادر فهذا صحيح،

وأما بعد موته
 فليس الأمر كذلك، 

وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن يُجعل قبره مسجداً،

فقال فيما روته عائشة وابن عباس وأبو هريرة:

 (لعن الله اليهود والنصارى 
اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد)؛
 يُحذِّر ما صنعوا.

قالت:
 فلولا ذلك لأُبرز قبره
 غير أنه خشي أن يُتخذ مسجداً.

متفق عليه،

 والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والشاهد
 أن هذه اللعنة
 لمن اتخذ القبر مسجداً 

إنما هي لأن المسجد يُقصد للدعاء، 
وأعلى أنواع الدعاء الصلاة،
والصلاة دعاء في اللغة، 

قال تعالى:
{ وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ }

[ التوبة: 103 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الأعشى في شعره المشهور:

تقولُ بنْتي وَقَدْ قَرَّبْتُ مُرْتحِلاً 

      يا ربّ جّنَّب أبيْ الأوْصَابَ والوجعا

عليكِ مثلُ الذي صليتِ فاغتمضي    

   نوماً، فإنَّ لجنْبِ المرءِ مضطجَعا

قوله: 
(صليتِ) يعني: دعوتِ،

 وشواهد هذا المعنى كثيرة،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والصلاة كلها دعاء عبادة،
 ودعاء مسألة، 

ومن لم يعرف هذين النوعين
للدعاء
 لم يُوفق لفهم الآيات في الدعاء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا كانت المساجد 
إنما تُقصد لدعاء الله فيها؛ 

فلعنة الله 
على من اتخذ قبور أنبيائه مساجد، 

معناها: 
النهي البليغ الشديد 
عن الدعاء عندها،
 ولمن دعا عندها.

وإذا كان من دعا عندها كذلك
ولم يدع إلا الله،

فكيف به 
إذا سأل الميت الدعاء؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحي إذا أتيته وسألته الدعاء 
كان لك جائزاً.

وأما الميت إذا سألته أن يدعوا لك
 فذلك شركٌ ؛

ولأجله نهى رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد،
 يُدعى عندها ويُصلى عندها،
 ونحو ذلك من وسائل الشرك،

 وهذا مع إخلاص السائل في دعائه، 
وإنما تحرى القبر لشرف المقبور،
 ولظنه أن المكان مبارك،

وهذا من جنس 
من لعنه رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ومن شرار الناس،

فإن المساجد بُنيت
لدعاء الله فيها
 بالصلاة والذكر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تقرر هذا
 فانظر إلى فهم
 الخليفة الراشد عمر
فيما عَلَّقه البخاري في "صحيحه"، 
وقد رأى أنس بن مالك يصلي عند قبر

 فقال:
القبر،
 القبر،
 القبر،

 يُحذِّر أنساً،
 ويعلمه أن بقرب مكان صلاته قبراً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو كان الميت يملك الدعاء، 
ولو كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
يملك بعد موته
 أن يدعو لمن سأله،
ويقدر على الدعاء،
 كما يقدر عليه حياً،

فلأي معنى 
نهى رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم
عن اتخاذ قبره مسجداً ؟!

فالمسلمون كانوا يطلبون منه أن يدعو لهم،
 وكان يدعو لهم في حياته
فلو كان دعاؤه لهم 
مقدوراً مستديماً بعد موته
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
لما نهى عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد،

 وهي الذريعة الكبرى،
 والوسيلة العظمى 
للإشراك الأكبر برب الأرباب،
بطلب الدعاء من الأموات،
 والاستغاثة بهم،
 ونحو ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن يقال:
إذا كان طلب دعاء الأموات من الأنبياء جائزاً 
وهم يقدرون على الدعاء،

فلأي معنى لم يطلب صحابة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم منه
 أن يدعو لهم بعد موته 

وعدلوا إلى العباس ويزيد الجرشي
 وهم أعلم الأمة 
وأحرص الأمة على الخير ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 هؤلاء شهداء أحد 
معروف مكانهم وفضلهم، 
معروفة قبورهم
لم يذهب إليهم
 أحد من المسلمين
 من صحابة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
في حياته 
ولا بعد مماته
يسألونهم الدعاء،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهم أحياء حياة برزخية 
بنص القرآن:

 { وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتاً 
بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ *

 فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ 
وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ
 أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ *

 يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ
 وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }

[ آل عمران: 169-171 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فَلِمَ ترك أولئك 
طلب دعاء هؤلاء الشهداء،
بل كانوا يدعون لهم،
لا يسألونهم الدعاء،
وهم أحياء بنص كريم،
 لكن حياتهم
ليست كحياتنا على الأرض ؟!

نعلم منه
 أنهم وإن كانوا أحياء حياة برزخية 
لا نعلمها،
فهي مختلفة 
في ما يقدرون عليه 
عن حياتهم في الدنيا،

 وهذا تقرير نافع 
لمن تأمله وتدبره، 
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:

 أن مسلماً أخرج في "الصحيح"
(7/189) 
عن عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - قال:
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:

 ( إن خير التابعين رجل يقال له أويس،
 وله والدة وكان به بياض،
فمروه فليستغفر لكم ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخرج أيضاً
 أن عمر قال لأويس لما لقيه:
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
( يأتي عليكم أويس بن عامر ) الحديث 

وفيه:
 ( لو أقسم على الله لأبره،
 فإن استطعت أن يستغفر لك فافعل ) 

فاستغفر لي ، 
فاستغفر له.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفقه هذا الحديث الصحيح:

 أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أرشد عمر
إلى أن يطلب الدعاء من أويس 
وهو تابعي،

 وأين منزلته 
من منزلة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!

 فأرشده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى أن يدعو له المفضول
ويترك طلب الدعاء
 من خير الخلق في قبره، 

وهذا دليل واضح
 في أن الفرق هو
تغير نوع الحياة،
وقدرة الحي 
على الدعاء للمعين،
 بخلاف من حياته برزخية 
- عليه الصلاة والسلام -،

 فتأمل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قوله: 
(لا سيما الأنبياء والصالحين في الحياة، 
وبعد الوفاة في القبر، ويوم القيامة، 
فالشفاعة معطاة لمن اتخذ عند الله عهداً).*

أقول:
 قد مر فيما سبق في الوجهين الثاني والثالث الماضيين 
ما به يرد على هذه
المقالة السيئة،
 التي تخالف شريعة محمد
صلى الله عليه وسلم،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبقي هنا أمر
 وهو أن يقال:

قوله: (وبعد الوفاة في القبر)

 مما لا يستطيع أن يأتي عليه بدليل،
 بل إن المشركين في الجاهلية 
اتخذوا بعض أصنامهم 
عند أماكن أناس صالحين،
 وعند قبورهم، 
ولم يكونوا يطلبون منها 
سوى الشفاعة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمشركون لم يكونوا يحجون لأصنامهم 
ولا يتصدقون لها،
 بل كانوا يدعون أصنامهم
 الممثلة على صور الصالحين، 
أو المتخذة على قبورهم، 

وكان لهم معها حالان:

1 - حال الرخا:
وهم أنهم يسألونها حيناً أن تدعو لهم،
 وحيناً يدعونها أنفسها،
 وهم يعتقدون أن أرواح من اتخذ الصنم على صورته
 تحل عند الصنم،
 فتسمع الدعاء وتدعو لهم 
فتجيبهم إلى ما يطلبون.
ويسألونها جلب الخيرات،
 وإغداق الأموال،
 واستمرار المسرات،

فهذه كانت حالهم في الرخاء 
كلها دائرة على طلب الدعاء من الأصنام،
 أو دعوتها،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وحالهم قولهم: 

{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ 
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }
[ الزمر: 3 ]

 أي: ما ندعوهم.

ويستعينون على تحقيق استجابة الأوثان لهم
 بصرف النذور لهم،
 وإيصال القرابين إلى أعتابهم 
فتُذبَح بأسماء الأوثان، 
فيجيب الجن بعض ما طلبوا،
 فيظنون أن المجيب هو المدعو،
فقويت عبادتهم عندهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - حال الشدة: 

وأهل الجاهلية كانوا في هذا الحال
يخلصون العبادة له ، 
أي: الدعاء، 

كما أخبر الله عنهم بقوله تعالى: 

{ فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ 
دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ 
فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ 
إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ }

[ العنكبوت: 65 ]

 وغيرها من الآيات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا يدل 
على أن الله أعظم في نفوسهم 
من تلك الأصنام 

لعلمهم أنه لا يجيب في الشدة
 إلا بالإخلاص،
وتوجيه الدعاء 
وهو العبادة له سبحانه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجماع هذا
 أن من سأل المقبور أن يدعو له 
لكشف شدته 
فإنه قد صرف محض حق اللهللمقبور،

 وبيانه 
أن من وقعت به شدة، 
وكان به شدة حاجة إلى ما سأله،
فسيكون في قلبه من التعلق بمن سأله
 وحبه ورجائه أمر عظيم، 
وسيكون قلبه مضطراً لتعظيم هذا المسؤول،

وهذا كله
 مما يجب
 أن لا يكون إلا لله ،

فإذا كان
 الحب 
ورجاء إجابة السؤال،
 وتفريج الهموم،
 وزوال الكروب 
يُطلب من غير الله من المقبورين:
 أنبياء أو صالحين
فما بقي للقلب تعلق بالله، 
أين المحبة
 التي لا تكون إلا لله ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا علَّق هذا بالموتى
كان كما قال تعالى عن أشباههم: 

{ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَنْدَاداً 
يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ 
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
أَشَدُّ حُبّاً لِلَّهِ }

[ البقرة: 165 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالحمد لله
 الذي وفق محبي رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم حقيقةً
 لاتباع سنته وهديه،
 في دعائه،
 وفي فعله وتركه،

وخذل من شاء من خلقه بعدله،
فتركوا سبيله في فعله وتركه،
ولم يرتضوها،
 وتشعبت بهم السبل والطرق،

{ قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً *
 الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً }

[ الكهف: 103،104 ]
 الآيات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالشيطان حريص على إغواء بني أدم 
ويأتي كلاً بما يناسبه،

 فيأتي من ينتسب إلى العلم 
فيضله بما ينتسب إليه،

 ووقائع أحابيله في العيان ظاهرة،
 وشبهه في قلوب مواليه قاهرة،

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص80):
*
*( وإذا صح طلب الشفاعة منه في الدنيا قبل الآخرة 
فإن معنى ذلك أنه سينالها حقيقة في محلها يوم القيامة، 
وبعد أن يأذن الله تعالى للشفعاء بالشفاعة
 لا أنه ينالها هنا قبل وقتها ) اهـ.*

 *أقول:
*أولاً: 

ليس هذا قصد من يطلب الشفاعة
 من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا، 
بل قصده أن يشفع له الآن، 
وصاحب المفاهيم يرواغ نفسه،
 ويناقضها،
فإذا كان قصده كذلك 
فلمَ أطال في إثبات خبر عثمان بن حنيف
الباطل الضعيف،
 فيمن أبطأ عليه عثمان بالاستجابة ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أليسَ - في زعمه - 
أن شفاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له 
كانت هنا في الدنيا ؟!

 ولمَ ساق خبر العتبي، 
وقد أُجيبت عندكم شفاعته في الدنيا؟! 

ولمَ سردتَ كل ما سردت من أقوال،
 تريد بها إثبات طلب الشفاعة منه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدنيا،

وتحبب ذلك للناس 
ببيان أثر طلبها في الدنيا؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لِمَ كل هذا من صاحب المفاهيم ؟! 
لِمَ يتناقض، 
وفي صفحات متقاربة ؟!
 أينسى،
أم يتناسى،
 أم هو صاحب هوى؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثانياً:

 يقال:
 إذا كان مقصودكم - إن صدقتم -
 طلب الشفاعة الآخروية
 التي تكون يوم القيامة، 

فلمَ لا تتبعون السبل المشروعة
 التي سنها من أُعطي الشفاعة
صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن أمثال ذلك 
سؤال الله له الوسيلة

 كما في حديث جابر بن عبد الله 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

( من قال 
حين يسمع النداء؛
 اللهم!
رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة
 آت محمداً الوسيلة والفضيلة،
 وابعثه مقاماً محموداً الذي وعدته، 
حلَّت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة ) 

أخرجه البخاري في "صحيحه" وغيره.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي "صحيح مسلم"
(2/4) 

من حديثٍ لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص
 أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يقول:
( أسعد الناس بشفاعتي يوم القيامة 
من قال: 
لا إله إلا الله 
خالصاً من قلبه 
أو نفسه )

 أخرجه البخاري
(1/193) (1) .

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):وهو في الصحيحين باختلاف يسير عن هذا اللفظ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والإخلاص
ترك الشرك
وإفراد الله بالعبادة ،

 كما في حديث أبي هريرة الآخر:

( إني اختبأت دعوتي
شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة،
 فهي نائلة – إن شاء الله – 
من مات
لا يشرك بالله شيئاً )

متفق عليه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبهذا وأمثاله تُطلب الشفاعة من الله،
 فيطلبها أهل التوحيد 
بترك الإشراك
وتحقيق التوحيد، 
وبسؤال الله لنبيه الوسيلة،

ولا يطلبها أهل التوحيد
الكارهون للشرك بأصنافه
 - الصحابة وأتباعهم إلى يوم الدين-
 من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبره،

 بل يعلمون بدلائل القرآن والسنة
 أن من سأله الشفاعة بعد وفاته
 فهو خليق بحرمانه
من الشفاعة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فاتبعوا يا عباد الله المشروع
 في سؤال شفاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يوم القيامة،

 وابتعدوا عن ما لم يفعله رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ولا صحابته المقربون.

وإذا لم نسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشفاعة 
فغيره من الصالحين أولى وأولى، 

ودلائل هذا ظاهرة، 
فعسى أن تجد قلوباً مهدية، 
لم يعلُ عليها هواها، 
فالتبصر التبصر، 
والاتباع الاتباع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثالثاً: 

يقال:
شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الآخرة
لا تطلب منه في الدنيا
 لا سيما وهو ميت

وإنما تطلب منه في وقت الحاجة إليها، 
وفي حال حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في الآخرة 
حينما يشتد الحال بأهل الموقف
كما صح في الحديث، 

وحينما يريد أهل الجنة دخول الجنة،
 وحينما يدخل أهل الكبائر من أمته في النار
أو يؤمر بدخولهم فيها،
كما دلت على ذلك النصوص الصحيحة،

 أما طلبها الآن
 فهو طلب قبل أوانه،
 ومن تعجَّل شيئاً قبل أوانه 
عُوقب بحرمانه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص92) 
في رده على
 أهل السنة والجماعة 
الذين يفرِّقون بين ما مكَّن الله العبد منه في الحياة الدنيا، 
وبين ما لم يمكنه في الحياة البرزخية.*
*قال: 
(ولنقتصر هنا على هذا السؤال: 
أيعتقدون أن الشهداء أحياء عند ربهم كما نطق القرآن بذلك أو لا؟ 
فإن لم يعتقدوا فلا كلام لنا معهم؛ 
لأنهم كذبوا القرآن حيث يقول:
**{* *وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ
 بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ**} 
**[**البقرة: 154**]**،
**{* *وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتاً
 بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ* *}
* *[* *آل عمران: 169** ]
 وإن اعتقدوا ذلك فنقول لهم:
 إن الأنبياء وكثيراً من صالحي المسلمين
الذين ليسوا بشهداء كأكابر الصحابة
 أفضل من الشهداء بلا شك) اهـ.*

 *أقول:
*يظهر أن الكاتب 
لا يعرف معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة،
 ولو عرفه
 لما فتحَ فاه،
 ولا نبسَ بما نبسَبه،

فكتب علماء السنة 
وخاصة علماء هذه البلاد،
 وتلامذة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
منتشرة مشهورة، 
وفيها بيان اعتقادنا

والحمد لله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن ذلك 
ما كتبه الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب
 في الاعتقاد لأهل مكة 
لما دخلها أتباع الدولة السعودية الأولى 
سنة 1218 هـ 

فمما قال:

 (والذي نعتقده أن
رتبة نبينا محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
أعلى مراتب المخلوقين 
على الإطلاق،
 وأنه حي في قبره حياة برزخية 
أبلغ من حياة الشهداء،
 المنصوص عليها في التنزيل، 
إذ هو أفضل منهم بلا ريب) اهـ (1) .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):"الدرر السنية"(1/114).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسئل الشيخ عبد الله أبا بطين 
المتوفى
 سنة 1282هـ: 

هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حي في قبره ؟

فأجاب:

( الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر بحياة الشهداء،
 ولا شك أن الأنبياء أعلى رتبةُ من الشهداء، 
وأحق بهذا،
 وأنهم أحياء في قبورهم،

 ونحن نرى الشهداء رميماً، 
وربما أكلتهم السباع،
 ومع ذلك هم 
{ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ *
 فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ
 وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ }

[ آل عمران: 169،170 ]

فحياتهم حياة برزخية ،
 والله أعلم بحقيقتها، 

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد مات
 بنص القرآن والسنة،
ومن شك في موته فهو كافر ) اهـ (1).

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):"الدرر السنية"(2/165).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا بحمد لله
معتقدنا، 
ولو علمه الكاتب
لما حرَّك قلمه بهذه الشبهة، 

والقوم يظنون أنهم أفراح 
بالدلائل الصحيحة الصريحة 
من أهل السنة والجماعة ،

 وما صحَّ دليل
 إلا وقد نصره 
أهل السنة
 نصراً بليغاً،
 مع النظر في غيره من الأدلة،

والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم دخل الكاتب في الأرواح وخصائصها، 
**وخاض بغير علم
**فمما قال (ص93):
 (ولا شك أن الأرواح لها من الانطلاق والحرية
 ما يمكنها من أن تجيب من يناديها،
 وتغيث من يستغيث بها،
 كالأحياء سواء بسواء، 
بل أشد وأعظم) اهـ.*

*أقول:
*فهلا أتى الكاتب على علمه بالأرواح 
من دليل نقلي، 

والله سبحانه يقول:

 { وَيَسْأَلونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ 
قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي 
وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً }

[ الاسراء: 85 ]

 أم أنه 
كُشف له الغيب
 فعلم ذلك !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهنا أمور يجب تقريرها:

الأول:

 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلم الخلق 
بما يمكن علمه من شأن الأرواح، 
وهو لم يعلم صحابته وأمته هذا العلم
 من أنها
(تغيث من يستغيث بها 
كالأحياء سواء بسواء
 بل أشد وأعظم)، 

أفكتم هذا العلم 
الذي علمه
 المفسرون المشركون؟!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: 

أن الأرواح لا تُعلَم أحوالها وكيف هي،
 وقدراتها،
 والذي نعلمه قطعاً 
أنها لا تجيب من يدعوها،
 ولا تغيث من يستغيثها.

فما ظن الكاتب
بدين الجاهلية 
دين المشركين ،
 أيعبدون أصناماً أحجاراً ؟!
 أم أنهم لم يعبدوها
إلا وقد رأوا أثرها من إجابة دعاء، وإغاثة ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن أعظم فتن الشياطين
 هي الشرك،
 وبابه القبور
 حيث يظهر عمل شياطين الجن 
من تمثل بصورة المقبور، 
وتكليم الحاضرين،
 وربما أجاب سؤالاً، 
وغير ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 ومما يتفرع عما أسلفتُ 
ما ذكره الشيخ العلَم تقي الدين ابن تيمية
 في "الجواب الصحيح
 لمن بدّل دين المسيح"
(1/322):

 (والشيطان إنما يضل الناس
 ويغويهم بما يظن أنهم يطيعونه فيه،
 فيخاطب النصارى بما يوافق دينهم، 
ويخاطب من يخاطب من ضلال المسلمين
 بما يوافق اعتقاده،
 وينقله إلى ما يستجيب لهم فيه 
بحسب اعتقادهم، 

ولهذا يتمثل لمن يستغيث من النصارى بجرجس 
في صورة جرجس،
 أو بصورة من يستغيث به من النصارى من أكابر دينهم
 إما بعض البتاركة،
 وإما بعض المطارنة، 
وإما بعض الرهبان، 

ويتمثل لمن يستغيث به من ضلال المسلمين
 بشيخ من الشيوخ 
في صورة ذلك الشيخ،

 كما يتمثل لجماعة ممن أعرفه في صورتي، 
وفي صورة جماعة من الشيوخ
 الذين ذكروا في ذلك.

ويتمثل كثيراً في صورة بعض الموتى،
تارة يقول:
 أنا الشيخ عبد القادر،
 وتارة يقول: 
أنا الشيخ أبو الحجاج الأقصري، 
وتارة يقول:
 أنا الشيخ عدي، 
وتارة يقول: 
أنا أحمد بن الرفاعي،
 وتارة يقول:
 أنا أبو مدْين المغربي،

 وإذا كان يقول: أنا المسيح أو إبراهيم أو محمد،
 فغيرهم بطريق أولى.

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 ( من رآني في المنام فقد رآني حقاً،
فإن الشيطان لا يتمثل في صورتي )، 

وفي رواية:
 ( في صورة الأنبياء )، 

فرؤيا الأنبياء في المنام حق، 

وأما رؤية الميت في اليقظة 
فهذا جني تمثل في صورته.

وبعض الناس يسمي هذا روحانية الشيخ، 
وبعض الناس يقول: هي رفيقه،

 وكثير من هؤلاء من يقوم من مكانه 
ويدع في مكانة صورة مثل صورته،
 وكثير من هؤلاء ومن هؤلاء من يقول يُرى في مكانين،
 ويرى وافقاً بعرفات وهو في بلده لم يذهب،
 فيبقى الناس الذين لا يعرفون حائرين، 

فإن العقل الصريح يعلم أن الجسم الواحد
 لا يكون في الوقت الواحد في مكانين.

والصادقون قد رأوا ذلك عياناً لا يشكون فيه، 
ولهذا يقع النزاع كثيراً بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء، 
كما قد جرى ذلك غير مرة،
 وهذا صادق فيما رأى وشاهد،
 وهذا صادق فيما دل عليه العقل الصريح،

لكن ذلك المرئي كان جنياً
 تمثل في صورة إنسان ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر - رحمه الله - 
في " قاعدة في التوسل والوسيلة" 
من تفصيل ذلك ما يزيد المؤمنين هدى،

ومما قال
(1/174) 
"مجموع الفتاوى": 

( وعند المشركين عُبَّاد الأوثان
 ومن ضاهاهم من النصارى،
 ومبتدعة هذه الأمة في ذلك من الحكايات 
ما يطول وصفه.

فإنه ما من أحدٍ يعتاد دعاء الميت والاستغاثة به
 نبياً كان أو غير نبي
 إلا وقد بلغه من ذلك ما كان من أسباب ضلالة،

كما أن الذين يدعونهم في مغيبهم 
ويستغيثون بهم 
فيرون من يكون في صورتهم، 
أو يظنون أنه في صورتهم،

 ويقول: أنا فلان،
 ويكلمهم ويقضي بعض حوائجهم،
 فإنهم يظنون أن الميت المتسغاث به
 هو الذي كلمهم وقضى مطلوبهم،
 وإنما هو من الجن والشياطين.

ومنهم من يقول: 
هو ملك من الملائكة، 
والملائكة
لا تعين المشركين ، 
وإنما هم شياطين أضلوهم عن سبيل الله،

وفي مواضع الشرك 
من الوقائع والحكايات التي يعرفها من هنالك، 
ومن وقعت له ما يطول وصفه ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقَطْع الكاتب 
بأن أرواح الموتى تغيث من يستغيث بها، 
كالأحياء بل أشد وأعظم،
 من الشرك الذي خدعت الجن والشياطين به 
طوائف من الناس،
 فتقربوا إلى المقبورين،
 وإنما تقربوا في الحقيقة إلى شياطين الجن، 
فتشكلت لهم الجن وأرضوهم 
حيث أشركوا بهم، 
وهذا ما يريده إبليس اللعين، 
وقد أطاعه فيه عُبَّاد القبور، 
والمنافحون عنهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الكاتب(ص96) 
شارحاً 
لمعنى حديث:
( إذا سألت فأسأل الله، 
وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله ) 

قال:
 (هذا الحديث الشريف ليس المقصود به
 النهي عن السؤال والاستغاثة بما سوى الله،
 كما يفيده ظاهر لفظه، 
وإنما المقصود به النهي عن الغفلة 
عن ما كان من الخير على يد الأسباب فهو من الله،
 والأمر بالانتباه إلى أن ما كان من نعمة 
على يد المخلوقات فهو من الله وبالله.
*
*فالمعنى: وإذا أردت الاستغاثة بأحد من المخلوقين 
- ولابد لك منها -
 فاجعل كل اعتمادك على الله وحده،
 ولا تحجبنك الأسباب عن رؤية المسبب
 - جل جلاله -،
 ولا تكن ممن يعلمون ظاهراً من هذه الارتباطات
 والعلاقات بين الأشياء المترتب بعضها على بعض،
 وهم عن الذي ربط بينها غافلون) اهـ.*

 أقول:

 هذا التفسير لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بناه الكاتب على مفهوماته للتوحيد
 وهو توحيد الربوبية،
 وفسره تفسيراً لم ينقله
 عن عالم يركن إلى تفسيره وشرحه، 
ولا إلى إمام يحتذى حذو فهمه ويتابع عليه.

فإذا كان من عند نفسه 
فلا شك أنه لن يُقبل ولن يصار إليه،
 والعجب منه كيف جُرُأته
على تحريف مرادات
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
لنصرة هواه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما يدل على بطلان ما فسره به:

أولاً:

 أن هذه الوصية 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس 
منقبة لابن عباس، 
ولو فُسِّرت 
بما فسرها به الكاتب
لكانت غير منقبة،

 إذ تفسيره يدل على أن المخاطب
معه أدنى درجات الإيمان والتوحيد،
 فهو يحذِّر من الوقوع في براثن رؤية الأسباب،
وحاشا ابن عباس 
- رضي الله عنه - 
عن ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 أن هذا الشرح 
خارج عما قاله الشراح من أهل العلم، 
وما كان كذلك 
فهو من الهوى
إن لم يقم صاحبه عليه 
دليلاً صحيحاً نقلاً ونظراً،

 وهو مما ليس في قول الكاتب هنا،
وأنى له ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الحافظ الفقيه ابن رجب
 في "شرح الأربعين"
(2/228):

 قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( إذا سألت فأسأل الله 
وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله )

 هذا منتزع من قوله تعالى:
 { إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ
 وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }

[ الفاتحة: 5 ]،

 فإن السؤال لله 
هو دعاؤه 
والرغبة إليه،

 والدعاء هو العبادة،
 كذا روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من حديث النعمان بن بشير 
وتلا قوله تعالى: 
{ وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي 
أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ }

[ غافر: 60 ]

خرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود
 والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه، 

وخرج الترمذي 
من حديث أنس بن مالك 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( الدعاء مخ العبادة ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتضمن هذا الكلام
 أن يسأل الله عز وجل،
ولا يسأل غيره،

وأن يستعان بالله
دون غيره،

 فأما السؤال 
فقد أمر الله بمسألته 
فقال:
 { وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِه }

 [ النساء: 32 ]،

 وفي الترمذي
 عن ابن مسعود مرفوعاً:
 ( سلوا الله من فضله، 
فإن الله يُحب أن يسأل )،

وفيه أيضاً 
عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً:

 ( من لا يسأل الله 
يغضب عليه )، 

وفي حديث آخر: 
( ليسأل أحدكم ربه 
حاجته كلها،
 حتى يسأل شسع نعله إذا انقطع ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي النهي عن مسألة المخلوقين
 أحاديث كثيرة صحيحة، 
وقد بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 جماعة من أصحابه
على أن لا يسألوا الناس شيئاً 
منهم: 
أبو بكر الصديق وأبو ذر وثوبان،

 وكان أحدهم يسقط سوطه
 أو خطام ناقته
فلا يسأل أحداً
 أن يناوله إياه).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال ابن رجب: 

(واعلم أن سؤال الله عز وجل دون خلقه
 هو المتعين؛ 

لأن السؤال 
فيه إظهار الذل من السائل 
والمسكنة 
والحاجة 
والافتقار، 

وفيه الاعتراف بقدرة المسؤول 
على دفع هذا الضرر 
ونيل المطلوب، 
وجلب المنافع 
ودرء المضار.

ولا يصح الذل والافتقار
إلا لله وحده
 لأنه حقيقة العبادة،

وكان الإمام أحمد يقول: 
اللهم كما صنت وجهي عن السجود لغيرك 
فصنه عن المسألة لغيرك ) 

انتهى كلام ابن رجب.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي المكي 
في "الفتح المبين شرح الأربعين"
(ص172): 

(فمع النظر لذلك
 لا فائدة لسؤال الخلق
 مع التعويل عليهم
فإن قلوبهم كلها بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى،
 ويصرفها على حسب إرادته،

 فوجب أن لا يعتمد في أمر من الأمور
إلا عليه سبحانه وتعالى،
 فإنه المعطي المانع،
 لا مانع لما أعطى
ولا معطي لما منع،
 له الخلق وله الأمر... 

ثم قال:
 (فبقدر ما يميل القلب إلى مخلوق 
يبعد عن مولاه 
لضعف يقينه 
ووقوعه في هوة الغفلة 
عن حقائق الأمور 
التي تيقظ لها أصحاب التوكل واليقين،
فأعرضوا عما سواه 
وأنزلوا جميع حوائجهم
بباب كرمه وجوده ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي"الفتوحات الوهبية بشرح الأربعين النووية"،
قال إبراهيم بن مرعي المالكي
(ص178):

(وإذا استعنت 
أي: طلبت الإعانة على أمر من أمور الدنيا والدين،
 ولذا حذف المعمول المؤذن بالعموم

( فاستعن بالله )؛
لأنه القادر على كل شيء،
وغيره عاجز عن كل شيء،

 والاستعانة
 إنما تكون بقادر على الإعانة، 

وأما من هو كلٌّ على مولاه
لا يقدر على إنفاذ ما يهواه لنفسه
 فضلاً عن غيره، 

فكيف يؤهل للاستعانة 
أو التمسك بسببه ؟! 

ومن كان عاجزاً عن النفع والدفع عن نفسه،
 فهو عن غيره أعجز،

ليت الفحل يهضم نفسه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فاستغاثة مخلوق بمخلوق 
كاستعانة مسجون بمسجون،

فلا تستعن
 إلا بمولاك 
فهو دليلك في أخراك وأولاك، 

كيف تستعين بعبد 
مع علمك بعجزه ؟! 

فمن لا يستطيع دفع نازلة عن نفسه 
كيف يدفعها عن غيره،
 من أبناء جنسه ؟! 

فلا تنتصر إلا به 
فهو الولي الناصر،

 ولا تعتصم إلا بحبله
 فإنه العزيز القادر )

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه شذرة
 من كلام أهل العلم، 
يبين بها خروج الكاتب بمفاهيمه
 عن فهمهم
 ومن كان كذلك 
فليس منهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 إذا كان هذا كلام العلماء 
فيمن هو حي يقدر على إجابة السؤال
 وإعانة الطالب، 

فما ظنك بالميت
 الذي هو أضعف في إجابته من الحي،
 بل لا يجيب حياً سأله في أمرٍ يتعلق به،

فالميت مشغولٌ بنفسه:
 إما في نعيم وروضة
 وإما في جحيم وحفرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال كاتب المفاهيم العجيبة :
 *(هذا الحديث يخطىء كثير من الناس في فهمه
 إذ يستدل به على أنه لا سؤال ولا استعانة مطلقاً 
من كل وجه وبأي طريق إلا بالله،
 ويجعل السؤال والاستعانة بغير الله من الشرك 
المخرج عن الملة).*

 *أقول:
*إن من خَطَّأَ العلماء
 لا يؤبه لكلامه، 

فالحي الأولى له 
والأكمل
 تحقيقاً لتوحيده،
أن لا يسأل أحداً شيئاً 
ولا يستعين بأحد مطلقاً
إلا بالله ،
 فهذه مرتبة الأنبياء والصديقين،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا قال أنس بن مالك
- رضي الله عنه -:

 (خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين، 
فو الله ما قال لي:
 أفٍ قط،
 ولم يقل لشيء فعلته، 
لم فعلت كذا وكذا؟
 ولا لشيء لم أفعله:
 ألا فعلت كذا؟)

وبهذا أوصى طائفة من أصحابه
أبا بكر وأبا ذر وثوبان،
 فهذا من
تحقيق كمال التوحيد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما سؤال الميت الأشياء والاستعانة به، 
فهو مُنافٍ للتوحيدمن أصله، 

إذ الميت لا يمكنه إعانة نفسه، 
فهو عن الناس في شغل، 
وحدُّه وقصاراه نفسه لا غير.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد قال تعالى:

 { وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُسْمِعٍ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ }

[ فاطر: 22 ]

يعني؛ سمع إجابة،

والكاتب يماحل نفسه، 
ويلوي أقوال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لتوافق مذهبه، 
ولو كانت مخالفة
لقول أهل العلم أجمعين.

ثم إن في تفسيره الحديث بما فسره به
تنقصاً لابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -،
 وقع فيه من جراء
 اختلاق التفاسير والشروح،
 ومن خالف وقع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم أراد أن يقوي نظرته
 المخالفة لأقوال أهل العلم
بما ليس بدليل،


فمما *قال
 (ص97):
 (وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( إن لله خلقاً خلقهم لحوائج الناس يفزع الناس إليهم في حوائجهم،
 أولئك الآمنون من عذاب الله )،

 فانظر إلى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( يفزع إليهم في حوائجهم )
 ولم يجعلهم مشركين بل ولا عاصين ).*


*أقول: 
*لم يذكر مخرج الحديث،

 فقد رواه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"(1) 
عن ابن عمر- رضي الله عنه-
قال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد"
(8/192):
 فيه شخص ضعفه الجمهور، 

وأحمد بن طارق الراوي عنه لم أعرفه 
وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح،

 هذا ما نقله المناوي في "فيض القدير"
(2/477-478) 
عن الهيثمي

وما في المجمع المطبوع مختل، 
وبه بياض فلتراجع نسخة مضبوطة.

ورواه ابن عساكر في "تاريخه" عن ابن عمر.
 ورواه ابن عدي في "الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال"
(4/1507) 
من طريق عبد الله بن إبراهيم ابن أبي عمرو 
قال حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
عن أبيه عن ابن عمر به.
وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً 
وإن قيل
بوضعه كان متجهاً؛ 
لأن عبد الرحمن حدث عن أبيه بالموضوعات 
كما قاله الحاكم وغيره،
 والراوي عنه عبد الله بن إبراهيم 
من الضعفاء.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):رقم (13334)، من طريق عبدالرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه،
 وعناه الهيثمي حيث قال:
 فيه شخص ضعفه الجمهور.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأورد الكاتب 
أحاديث في الحث على قضاء حوائج الناس،
 مستدلاً بها على فساد فهم أهل العلم
 الذين قالوا 
بأن ترك سؤال المخلوق
 القادر على الإجابة 
من إكمال التوحيد، 

وأن من سأل 
من لا يقدر على الإجابة
 ممن زال عن دار العمل والتكليف دار الدنيا،
فقد أشرك.

وما فهم العلماء بفاسد، 
ولكن
فَهم المعجب بفهمه 
هو الفاسد،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونُذَكر الكاتب 
بقوله في أهل العلم:

( وكيف يفتح الله علينا 
لنستفيد من علومهم
 إذا كنا نعتقد فيها الانحراف والزيغ
 عن طريق الإسلام )
(ص39)،

 وحق هذا 
فما فُتح لكاتب المفاهيم
 أبواب الاستفادة من أقوالهم؛
 لأنه يعتقد فيها الانحراف،

حيث قال: 
(وهذا الحديث يخطئ كثير من الناس في فهمه)،

 والذين أخطؤوا هم العلماء، 

فعلى نفسه  حَكَم،
ولمفاهيمه  وَزَن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وختم كلامه على الحديث
 (ص99)
**بعَجَب عجيب
 وأمر مريج**

**فقال:
 ( وبهذا يبين أن المقصود من الحديث
 ليس ما توهموه،
 فإنه فاسد واضح الفساد كما تبين،
**وإنما المقصود الترهيب من سؤال الناس أموالهم
 بلا حاجة طمعاً فيها* *).**

*وهذا التأويل
يعرف الجهال فساده.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص98):
*
*(ومن أخذ بالسبب الذي أمر الله بسلوكه لنيل جوده
 فما سأل السبب بل سأل واضعه،
 فقول القائل:*
*يا رسول الله! أريد أن ترد عيني أو يزول عنا البلاء
 أو أن يذهب مرضي،**
 فمعنى ذلك طلب هذه الأشياء من الله
 بواسطة شفاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وهو كقوله: ادع لي بكذا واشفع لي في كذا، 
لا فرق بينهما
 إلا أن هذه أصرح في المراد من ذلك ) اهـ.*
 *أقول:
*
إن قول القائل: 

يا رسول الله!
 أريد أن ترد عيني أو أن يذهب مرضي 
من شرك التصرف، 
وهو شرك أكبر ناقل عن الملة.

وأما قول القائل:
 ادع لي بكذا واشفع لي في كذا، 
سائلاً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته 
فهو من
شرك التقريب والشفاعة.

وكلا الأمرين شرك
 ولكن الأول أعظم وأشد؛

 لأن معناه إشراك
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في التصرف،

فقائله
- كما هو الحال المشاهد 
من قائلي مثل هذا 
مع غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصالحين -

 يعتقدون
 أن الميت يتصرف 
في جزءٍ من الكون،
 فبيده إشفاء المرضى
 بتفويض الله له ذلك، 
وبيده إزالة البلاء والقحط والنكبات،
 لتفويض الله له التصرف 
في جزءٍ من الكون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا معلوم، 
والكاتب مُغالط
 فيدعي معرفة عقائد كل من قال تلك الكلمات،
 وذاك من الدعاوي العريضة 
التي هي 
محض تخرُّص،
 أو مغالطة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن ذلك 
ما في "رماح حزب الرحيم"
 لعمر الفوني
(1/219) (1)
 
قال في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( إنه يحضر كل مجلس
 أو مكان أراد 
بجسده وروحه، 
وأنه يتصرف حيث شاء 
في أقطار الأرض 
وفي الملكوت،
 وهو بهيئته التي كان عليها
قبل وفاته ) اهـ.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):نقله عنه عبد الرحمن الوكيل في "هذه هي الصوفية"
(ص81).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي شعر لأحدهم ( 1 ) قال:

فلذا إليك الخلقُ تفزَع كلهم 
          في هذه الدنيا وفي اليوم الأهم

وإذا دهتهم كربة فرجتها
            حتى سوى العقلاء في ذاك انتظم

جُدْ لي فإن خزائن الرحمن في
         يدك اليمين وأنت أكرمُ من قسم

وعند عُبَّاد القبور
المستغيثين بأصحابها 
من اعتقاد تصرفهم في العالم 
شيء كثير، 

وهو من أعظم الشرك، 
الشرك في الربوبية.

 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ) :نقله عنه عبد الرحمن الوكيل في "هذه هي الصوفية"(ص87).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومن أدلته على خطأ* *فهم العلماء* *
لحديث ابن عباس* 

*
قوله (ص98):*
*(ويكفي في بيان الخطأ
 أن الحديث نفسه إنما هو جواب منه - عليه الصلاة والسلام -
 لسؤال** ابن عباس راوي الحديث
 بعد تشويق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسأله
 فإنه قال:
 ( يا غلام! ألا أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بهن )،
 فأي تحريض على السؤال أجمل من هذا؟
 قال ابن عباس: بلى ) اهـ.*

 أقول:

 الحديث أخرجه الترمذي في "جامعه"
(رقم 2516)
 بإسناده عن ابن عباس قال:
 كنت خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً فقال:

 ( يا غلام!
 إني أعلمك كلمات: 
احفظ الله يحفظك،
احفظ الله تجده تجاهك،
 إذا سألت فأسال الله، 
وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله... ) الحديث.

وأخرجه أحمد
(1/293) هكذا،وجماعة.

هذه الرواية المشهورة القوية السند.

وهي التي أشار إليها الكاتب 
حيث قال:
 (هذا طرف من الحديث المشهور 
الذي رواه الترمذي وصححه
 عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً)،

وليس فيها
 السؤال والجواب
 اللذان أوردهما.

وإنما ورد ذلك من 
طريق ضعيفة منقطعة، 
أخرجها أحمد في "المسند"
(1/307) وغيره، 
وفي كلام أحمد شاكر على الحديث
 وبيان انقطاعه كفاية،
 فيرجع إليه
(4/286-288).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال الكاتب:

*(ولو جرينا على هذا الوهم
 ما صح على مقتضاه أن يسأل جاهل عالماً
 ولا واقع في مهلكة غوثاً*
*... الخ).*

*أقول:
*هذا مما يُعرف بالأسباب الظاهرة للعيان
 مما جاءت الشريعة بإقراره بين الناس،
 وأن لا حرج فيه، 

وأما سؤال الموتى 
فهذا من الأسباب الخفية 
التي جاءت الشريعة بردِّها
ونهي الناس عنها، 
وقتال المشركين 
من العرب وغيرهم عليها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وشعر الكاتب فداحة الخطأ 
وتكثير الكلام فيما لا طائل تحته

فقال: 

( فإن قالوا:
 إن (1) الممنوع إنما هو سؤال الأنبياء والصالحين
 من أهل القبور في برازخهم لأنهم غير قادرين،
 وقد سبق رد هذا الوهم مبسوطاً ).

 أقول: 
جواب الشرط لم يذكره،
والعبارة ركيكة،

 وأما رده عقيدة السلف والعلماء، 
فهو مردود عليه؛ 

لأنه ـ كما سبق ـ 
ينفي شرك التصرف ظاهراً،
ويقع في شرك القربى والزلفى. 
وإبطال دعواه 
فُصّل فيما كتبته عليها.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):في كلامه:أن بفتح الهمزة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم تكلم* *الكاتب* *على حديث رواه الطبراني في "معجمه الكبير"
  أنه كان في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
**منافق يؤذي المؤمنين**، 
**فقال أبو بكر الصديق:* *
قوموا بنا لنستغيث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من هذا المنافق، 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*(* *إنه لا يستغاث بي
 وإنما يستغاث بالله** ).
ساقه هكذا الكاتب،* 

*ثم قال في معناه (ص101):*
*( فلا بد من تأويله بما يناسب عمومات الأحاديث
 لينتظم شمل النصوص،
 فنقول: إن المراد بقوله** ذلك 
هو إثبات حقيقة التوحيد في أصل الاعتقاد،
 وهو أن المغيث حقيقة هو الله تعالى
**والعبد* *ما هو** إلا* *واسطة* *في ذلك ) اهـ .*
 
*أقول:*
ما أجرأ الكاتب
على عسف الأحاديث، 

فإن أبا بكر - رضي الله عنه - 
هو الصديق 
أول المؤمنين
 وصاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الغار،
 وفضائله وسبقه مشهور،

أفيظن به
 أنه يحوم على خاطره
 استقلال الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالإغاثة ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يُجوِّز مسلم
 أن يأتي على ذهن أبي بكر 
أن إغاثة الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام - مستقلة؟!

هذا ما قرره كاتب المفاهيم، 

وفي حمل الحديث على ما حمله عليه
 من هذا المعنى الباطل 
نسبة الصديق إلى غاية الضلال، 
وهو الشك في خالق الأسباب المتفرد بها، 

يالها من معان سيئة قبيحة
 جرها عدم الفقه والفهم،

فما أفسد 
وأشنع 
مفاهيمك 
يا كاتب 
المفاهيم!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الجعبة
سهام مريشة ،
 والاكتفاء بهذا الوجه 
في ردِّ إفكه كافٍ،

 قال شيخ الإسلام 
في "رده على البكري"
حين أورد 
جنس كلام كاتب المفاهيم
 قال (ص 204):

(والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفى وأثبت،
 وإن كان ما نفاه لم يخطر بقلوبهم،
 فأي حاجة إلى نفيه،

وإن قيل: 
إنهم ظنوه فذلك بهتان عظيم، 
بخلاف ظنهم أنه يقدر على دفع المكروه
 فإن هذا الظن قد كان يقع منهم كثيراً،

 وقد يكون الأمر كما يظنه الظان،
 فليس فيه قدح لا في الصحابة
 - رضي الله عنهم -
 ولا في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

بخلاف من يقول :
 لا تعتقدوا فيَّ أني مثل الله
 أقدر وأستقل بالتأثير كما يفعله الله،
فإن هذا المعنى
 لا يظنه به من هو دون الصحابة،
 فكيف يظنونه هم ) 

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الباب الرابع*
*التكفير*

إن من أكبر المسائل التي تصد طوائف
 عن قبول الحق في مسائل التوحيد 
وإخلاصه لرب العالمين 
مسألة التكفير،

وتصوير هذه المسألة
قولهم:
إن المسلم الذي يقول لا إله إلا الله 
محمد رسول الله؛
 ويصلي ويقيم الأركان الظاهرة، 
لا يمكن أن يكفر أبداً، 
وكيف يكفر وهو قائم بالأركان ؟!

ولا يتصورون أن هناك نواقض للإسلام تبطله 
وتناقض لا إله إلا الله،

 بل إن من الناس من يقول:

 من قال لا إله إلا الله فهو مسلم 
ولو لم يعمل،

 فترك العمل ممن قال كلمة التوحيد
 لا يخرجه عن الإسلام،

 وهذا المعروف 
من مذهب المرجئة والماتريدية، 
ومن تبعهم اليوم من الناس.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذان القولان قديمان، 
ظهرا في العصور الأولى،
 وليسا جديدين،

 وأكثر من تشرح وتبين له 
مسائل إخلاص التوحيد،
توحيد الله بأفعال العبيد 

- من ساقه الشيطان عدو ابن آدم
 إلى تعظيم الموتى، 
وطلب شفاعاتهم،
 ودعائهم،
 أو سؤالهم العطايا، 
والغفران،
 والمعافاة في الأبدان والبلدان - 

يكبر عليه الحكم
 على من صرف شيئاً مما ذكرنا 
للموتى 
بالشرك الأكبر
 المخرج من الدين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقولون:
 أيكفر من نطق بالشهادتين
 وصلى وصام وزكى وحج ؟!

لا يكفر أبداً
ولو دعا غير الله،

 ويستدلون بهذه 
المقدمة الفاسدة
 على إنكار أن يكون 
صرف ما ذُكر بعضه
للموتى شركاً، 

فيبطل عندهم الحق 
بالاستدلال العكسي.

وفي هذا الباب بيان الحق 
في هذه المسألة التي أوغرت الصدور،
 لعدم نظر المبطلة 
في الأدلة الشرعية،
 وكلام أهل العلم في باب الاعتقاد،
 وكلامهم في باب المرتد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*

وأعظم شروط صحة الإسلام 
هو إخلاص القلب وتوحيده ،

كما قال تعالى:

 { أَلا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ
 وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ 
مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ 
إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

 [ الزمر: 3 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال سبحانه:

{ قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ 
أَنْ أَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ
مُخْلِصاً لَهُ الدِّينَ }

[ الزمر: 11  ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال:

 { قُلِ اللَّهَ أَعْبُدُ 
مُخْلِصاً لَهُ دِينِي }

[ الزمر: 14 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

 { فَادْعُوا اللَّهَ 
مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ 
وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ }

[ غافر: 14 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال:

  { وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ 
حُنَفَاءَ }

[ البينة: 5 ] 

والآيات لا تحصى، 

بل القرآن كله 
يدعو ويأمر بالإخلاص،
 إما بالمطابقة أو بالتضمن أو الالتزام،
 ومن تدبر هذا
 وجده كذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي السنة من الأمر بالإخلاص،
وعدم قبول دين تاركه 
شيء كثير، 

ومن ذلك ما رواه البخاري
 عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال:

 قيل يا رسول الله! 
من أسعد الناس بشفاعتك يوم القيامة ؟
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( لقد ظننت يا أبا هريرة!
 أن لا يسألني عن هذا الحديث
 أحدٌ أول منك، 
لما رأيت من حرصك على الحديث،

أسعد الناس بشفاعتي يوم القيامة
 من قال: 
لا إله إلا الله 
خالصاً من قلبه،
أو نفسه )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الحافظ في "فتح الباري"
(1/194):

 ( قوله: ( خالصاً )
احترازٌ من المنافقين،

ومعنى أفعل في قوله ( أسعد) الفعل،
 لا أنها أفعل التفضيل،

 أي: سعيد الناس 
كقوله تعالى:
 { وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلاً } )

 اهـ كلام الحافظ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن أبي أمامة
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

( إن الله لا يقبل من العمل 
إلا ما كان له خالصاً،
وابتغي به وجهه ) 

أخرجه النسائي في "الجهاد"
(6/25)
 وإسناده حسن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي هذا الباب أحاديث عدة،
 في إخلاص التوحيد والعمل،

وبيان أن العمل 
ما لم يكن خالصاً 
لا يُقبل
 وهو شرك،

 وأعظم الأعمال 
التوحيد،
ومن لم يخلص العبادة لله 
فعمله مردود عليه،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما قال الله تعالى 
في الحديث القدسي:

( أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك،
 من عمل عملاً أشركَ فيه معي غيري 
تركتُه وشِركَه) 

أخرجه مسلم
(8/223).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والعبادة تارة تكون بالجوارح 
- والإخلاص أمر قلبي
 لا يطلع عليه إلا الله -

 كالصلاة والصيام ونحو ذلك،

 وتارة تكون قلبية 
والجوارح مفصحة عن إرادة القلب.

فإن من الناس 
من قد يُخفي رياءه وشركه،
 ولا يحب أن يطلع على ذلك الناس،
 كالمنافقين 
أظهر بجوارحه عبادة،
وأشرك في قلبه
ولم يخلص.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن ليس أحدٌ من الناس المنتسبين للإسلام
يُظهر الشرك ويُبطن التوحيد، 
فهذا غير موجودٍ،
 ولا هو حقيقة،

 فإن من أظهر بلسانه وعمله الشرك 
وترك الإخلاص 
فلا بد يقيناً 
أن يكون قلبه 
غير مخلص، 
وهذا لا مخالف فيه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويستثنى من ذلك
 المكره بالقتل

 كما قال تعالى:

 { إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ 
وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْأِيمَانِ }،

 أما والمرء مختار راغب في العبادة 
فلا يُعقل أن يُظهر
لفظاً شركياً 
وقلبه مخالف لفظه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمظهر للإخلاص المبطن خلافه 
منافق 
كالمنافقين في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 والمظهر الشرك 
مشرك من المشركين 
كالذين قاتلهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من مشركي العرب وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمنافقون في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يقولون: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، 
ويصلون معه، 
ويصومون 
ويزكون 
ويؤدون الشعائر الظاهرة 

ومع كل هذا 
هم في الدرك الأسفل من النار، 
تحت الكفار وشر منهم؛

 لأنهم لم يخلصوا أعمالهم لله، 
ولم يقولوا كلمة التوحيد بإخلاص،

 بل ناقض إظهار الإسلام
أعمالٌ كفرية
كتولي المشركين، 
والاستهزاء بالمؤمنين،
 ونحوها من المكفرات 
التي دلت على عدم إخلاصهم،

 فكفروا 
مع نطقهم بالشهادتين،
 وفعلهم أركان الإسلام.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا من أنفع البراهين 
الدالة على 
فساد قول من قال:
إن من قال لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله 
وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة وقام بالشعائر 
إنه لا يتطرق إليه كفر مع قيامه بالأركان، 

وهم نظروا إلى الظواهر، 

والأس الأعظم 
والركن الوثيق
 الإخلاصُ 
لم يلتفتوا له.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الإخلاص 
هو مدلول كلمة التوحيد؛ 

ولذا سميت كلمة الإخلاص، 

فإن من قالها غير معتقدٍ
ما دلت عليه 
من إخلاص العبادة لله 
فلا يسمى شاهداً بها؛ 

ولذا كان الركن الأعظم من أركان الدين
 شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله،

لا قول لا إله إلا الله فقط.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن الخلق
 من يقولها بلسانه،
 ولكنه لا يشهد بها بقلبه، 

بمعنى: 
أنه لا يُخلص ما دلت عليه، 

فهذا فَقَدَ من دينه الركن الأوثق
 وهو الإخلاص.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل:*
ولذا يجد المطالع في كتب أهل العلم الفقهية
 باباً في كل كتاب منها يسمى: 
باب الردة ،
أعاذنا الله منها 
ومن ما قرب إليها،

 يذكرون فيه ألفاظاً يكفر بها المسلم 
ويصير مرتداً مباح المال والدم، 

مع أن هذا المرتد يكون – غالباً –
 يقول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله،
 ويقيم الصلاة،
 ويؤتي الزكاة،
 ويكون صائماً حاجاً،

 ولكنه ارتكب ناقضاً من نواقض الإسلام
كالشرك
 فصار مرتداً عن الإسلام.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وها أنا أسوق في هذا الموضع 
عبارات أهل العلم 
وكلامهم من المذاهب الأربعة المتبوعة
 لينجلي المقام،
 وتظهر حقيقة الحال، 
في هذا الأمر.

قال في 
"مختصر خليل على شرح الدردير"
(6/144)،
من كتب المالكية المعتمدة:

 (الردة: (كفر مسلم) متقررٍ إسلامه بالنطق بالشهادتين مختاراً،
 يكون(بصريح) من القول كقوله أشرك بالله،
(أو قول يقتضه) أي: يقتضي الكفر،
 كقوله جسم كالأجسام،
(أو فعل يتضمنه) أي: يستلزمه لزوماً بيناً:
 (كإلقاء مصحف)
أو بعضه ولو كلمة،
 وكذا حرقه استخفافاً، لا صوناً،
 ومثل إلقائه تركُه بمكان ( قذر )...

ومثل المصحف:
الحديث وأسماء الله وكتب الحديث،
 وكذا كتب الفقه 
إن كان على وجه الاستخفاف بالشريعة..الخ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الصاوي في "حاشيته" 
على أول كلامه:

 (قوله: (متقرر إسلامه) الخ: 
ظاهره أن الإسلام يتقرر بمجرد النطق بالشهادتين مختاراً،
 وإن لم يوقف على الدعائم،
 وليس كذلك، 
بل لابد في تقرير الإسلام 
من الوقوف على الدعائم
 والتزامه الأحكام
 بعد نطقه بالشهادتين )
 انتهى.

فعُلم من هذا 
أن الردة تلحق المسلم القائل ألفاظ الشهادتين 
العامل بالأركان،
 وهو مذهب أهل العلم جميعهم،
 لا خلاف بينهم في ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحنفية أكثر الفقهاء توسعاً 
في باب المرتد
رعاية لجانب تعظيم آيات الله ودينه؛

 حتى أنهم ليكفرون بألفاظ 
فيها نوع ترك التعظيم والاحترام الواجب
 لله ورسوله ودينه وعلماء المسلمين
 وعلومهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهاك نبذاً 
مما قاله ابن نجيم الحنفي 
في كتابه:
 "البحر الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق"

(5/119-125):


 ( ويكفر إن اعتقد أن الله يرضى بالكفر، 
وبقوله: لو أنصفني الله تعالى يوم القيامة انتصفت منك،
 أو إن قضى الله يوم القيامة،
 أو إذا أنصف الله، 
وبقوله: بارك الله في كذبك... 
وبقوله: الله يعلم أني فعلت كذا وهو يعلم أنه ما فعل..
وبإتيان الكاهن وتصديقه، 
وبقوله: أنا أعلم المسروقات،
 وبقوله: لا أعلم أن آدم عليه السلام نبي أو لا...
 ويكفر من أراد بغض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقلبه...
ويكفر بقوله: إن كان ما قال الأنبياء حقاً أو صدقاً.
وبرده حديثاً مروياً إن كان متواتراً، 
أو قال على وجه الاستخفاف؛ 
سمعناه كثيراً...،
وباستخفافه بسنةٍ من السنن.

وبإنكاره إمامة أبي بكر - رضي الله عنه - على الأصح،

كإنكاره خلافة عمر - رضي الله عنه - على الأصح،
 لا بقوله: لولا نبينا لم يخلق آدم عليه السلام، وهو خطأ.

وبقوله: لا أترك النقد لأجل النسيئة،
 جواباً لقوله: دع الدنيا للآخرة...
 ويكفر بإنكاره أصل الوتر والأضحية،
وباستحلال وطء الحائض.
ويكفر باستحلاله حراماً علمت حرمته من الدين
 من غير ضرورة لا بفعله من غير استحلال...،
وبقراءة القرآن على ضرب الدف أو القضيب،
وباعتقاد أن القرآن مخلوق حقيقة،
والمزاح بالقرآن كقوله: والتفت الساق بالساق،

أو ملأ قدحاً وجاء به وقال: وكأساً دهاقاً،

أو قال عند الكيل أو الوزن وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون،
 وقيل إن كان جاهلاً لا يكفر.
وبترك الصلاة متعمداً غير ناوٍ للقضاء،
وغير خائف من العقاب،
ويكفر بإتيانه عيد المشركين مع ترك الصلاة تعظيماً لهم. 
ويكفر بقوله: إن هذه الطاعات جعلها الله عذاباً عليناً، بلا تأويل،
أو قال:
لو لم يفرض الله هذه الطاعات لكان خيراً لنا، 
وبالاستهزاء بالأذكار،
وبتسميته عند أكل الحرام،
 أو فعل الحرام كالزنا،

 ويكفر بالاستهزاء بالأذان لا بالمؤذن.
ويخاف الكفر على من قال للأمر بالمعروف: غوغا،
 على وجه الرد والإنكار،
 ويكفر بقوله له: فضولي ...
ويكفر بتصدقه على فقير بشيء حرام يرجو الثواب.
ويخاف عليه الكفر إذا شتم عالماً أو فقيهاً من غير سبب.

وبخروجه إلى نيروز المجوس 
والموافقة معهم فيما يفعلون في ذلك اليوم،
 ويشرائه يوم النيروز شيئاً
 لم يكن يشتريه قبل ذلك تعظيماً للنيروز،
 لا للأكل والشرب،
وبإهدائه ذلك اليوم للمشركين ولو بيضة تعظيماً لذلك اليوم..
وبتحسين أمر الكفار اتفاقاً،
 
حتى قالوا: لو قال: ترك الكلام عند أكل الطعام من المجوس حسن،
أو ترك المضاجعة حالة الحيض منهم حسن فهو كافر.

وبذبحه شيئاً في وجه إنسان وقت الخلقة،
 أو للقادم من الحج أو الغزو،
 والمذبوح ميتة،
 وقيل: لا يكفر، 
وقوله لسلطان زماننا، عادل،
 وقيل: لا،
 وعلى هذا الاختلاف قول الخطباء في ألقاب السلطان:
 العادل الأعظم، مالك رقاب الأمم، سلطان أرض الله، 
مالك بلاد الله 
وبقوله: لا تقل للسلطان هذا،
 حين عطس السلطان فقال له رجل: يرحمك الله...
وباعتقاد أن الخراج ملك السلطان.
ويكفر بتلقين كلمة الكفر ليتكلم بها ولو على وجه اللعب.

وكذا من حسَّن كلام أهل الأهواء وقال: معنوي،
 أو كلام له معنى صحيح، 
إن كان ذلك كفراً من القائل كفراً من القائل كفر المُحَسَّن،
 وكذا من حسن رسوم الكفرة،
واختلف في تكفير من قال:
 إن إبراهيم بن أدهم رأوه بالبصرة يوم التروية
 وفي ذلك اليوم بمكة.

قال علماؤنا: 
من قال أرواح المشايخ حاضرة تعلم يكفر.

 وفي "الجامع الأصغر":
 إذا أطلق الرجل كلمة الكفر عمداً
 لكنه لم يعتقد الكف
ر قال بعض أصحابنا: لا يكفر،
 لأن الكفر يتعلق بالضمير ولم يعقد الضمير على الكفر، 

وقال بعضهم:
يكفر، 
وهو الصحيح عندي
 لأنه استخف بدينه...

والحاصل أنه من تكلم بكلمة الكفر 
هازلاً 
أو لاعباً 
كفر عند الكل،
 ولا اعتبار باعتقاده... الخ) 

انتهى كلام ابن نجيم،
 وهو مُنْبٍ عن كثير من ألفاظٍ
يكفر بها عند الحنفية
 وكثير من غيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الخطيب الشربيني 
في شرحه لمتن أبي شجاع المسمى"
غاية الاختصار"
 من الكتب الفقهية الشافعية 
(2/175)
بعد تعداد صور يكفر بها المسلم: 

(وهذا باب لا ساحل له) اهـ 

وفي "الكبائر"
لابن حجر الهيتمي
 من ذلك شيء كثير
 وكذا في "قواطع الإسلام" له.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال مرعي بن يوسف الحنبلي 
في كتابه"غاية المنتهى 
في الجمع بين الإقناع والمنتهى" 
(3/353):

( من ادعى النبوة أو صدَّقه، 
أو أشرك بالله تعالى، أو سبه، 
أو رسولاً أو ملَكاً له،
 أو جحد ربوبيته،
أو وحدانيته، أو صفة...
أو كتاباً أو رسولاً أو ملَكاً له،
 أو وجوب عبادة من الخمس ومنها الطهارة،

أو حكماً ظاهراً مجمعاً عليه إجماعاً قطعياً،
بلا تأويل كتحريم زنا أو لحم - لا شحم - خنزير،
أو حشيشة، أو حل خبز،
 ونحوه
أو شك فيه 
ومثله لا يجهله،
أو يجهله وعرف وأصرّ،
أو سجد لصنم
أو كوكب،
 ويتجه السجود للحكام بقصد العبادة كفر،
 وللتحية كبيرة،

أو جعل بينه وبين الله وسائط
 يتوكل عليهم 
ويدعوهم ويسألهم
كفر إجماعاً،

قاله الشيخ.

أو أتى بقولٍ أو فعل صريح في الاستهزاء بالدين،
 أو امتهن القرآن - صانه الله تعالى -
 أو ادعى اختلافه 
أو القدرة على مثله،
 أو أسقط حرمته 
كَفَر...الخ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلعله بهذه النقول
 عن فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة
يظهر الحق، 
ويبطل 
قول من قال:
إن المسلم القائل بالشهادتين 
القائم بالأركان لا يكفر،

 كما يدندن حوله كثير
 من غلاة القبوريين 
منذ أزمان.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*
فإذا تقرر إجماع أهل العلم
 أن الذي يقول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، 
ويصلي ويزكي ويصوم ويحج،
قد يخرج من الدين جملة،
 فيكون مرتداً 
لقولٍ يقوله، 
أو فعلٍ يفعله،
 أو اعتقادٍ يقوم بقلبه، 

فإننا بعد ذلك نقيم البرهان 
من كلام أهل العلم 
على تكفير عباد القبور، 
العاكفين عليها 
الداعين أصحابها،
 أو المستشفعين بأهل القبور 
كائناً من كانوا، 

وإن في كلام الله - تبارك وتعالى -
 وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لأكبر العلم
 الذي ليس بحاجة معه إلى نقل كلام آخر،

 ولكن من الناس من لا يفقه دلائل الكتاب والسنة 
حتى تنقل له أقوال العلماء، 
وإن هذا الفصل منشأ لهذه الغاية،
 بما لا يظل بعده للمنازع حجة،
 ولا سبيل إلى الاعتراض،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذ من تأتي النقول عنهم 
صرَّحوا بكفر وشرك
 من سأل غير الله،
 أو اتخذه واسطة.

فمنها: 

ما قاله الشيخ العلامة صنع الله بن صنع الله الحلبي 
ثم المكي 
المتوفى سنة 1120هـ 

في كتابٍ ردَّ به 
على من ادعى أن للأولياء تصرفاً
 في الحياة وبعد الممات،

قال:

(هذا وإنه قد ظهر الآن بين المسلمين، 
جماعات يدَّعون أن للأولياء تصرفاتٍ 
في حياتهم وبعد الممات،
ويستغاث بهم 
في الشدائد والبليات، 
وبهم تُكشَف المهمات،
فيأتون قبورهم 
وينادونهم في قضاء الحاجات ...،

قال:

 وهذا الكلام فيه تفريط وإفراط، 
بل فيه الهلاك الأبدي
 والعذاب السرمدي
 لما فيه من روائح الشرك المحقق، 
ومصادمة الكتاب العزيز المصدَّق،
 ومخالف لعقائد الأئمة
 وما اجتمعت عليه الأمة ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ساق قوله تعالى:

{ وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ 
مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْ قِطْمِيرٍ }

[ فاطر: 13 ]،

 وذكر آياتٍ في هذا المعنى 

ثم قال:

 فقوله في الآيات كلها: 
{ مِنْ دُونِهِ }
 أي: من غيره، 

فإنه عام يدخل فيه 
من اعتقدته من ولي وشيطان تستمده...

إلى أن قال:

وأما القول بالتصرف بعد الممات
 فهو أشنع وأبدع من القول بالتصرف في الحياة،

 قال جل ذكره:
 { إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ 
وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ }

[ الزمر: 30 ]، 

{ اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا 
وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا 
فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْت } 

[ الزمر: 42 ].

ثم قال: 

(وأما قولهم:
فيستغاث بهم في الشدائد،
 فهذا أقبح مما قبله، وأبدع، 
لمصادمة قوله جل ذكره:

{ أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ 
وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ 
وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ
أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ }

[ النمل: 62 ]،

{ قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ 
مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْر }

[ الأنعام: 63 ] )،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر آياتٍ لهذا المعنى

ثم قال:

 ( فإنه جلَّ ذكره
 قرَّر أنه الكاشف للضر لا غيره،
 وأنه المستعان لكشف الشدائد والكرب،
 وأنه المتفرد بإجابة المضطرين،
 وأنه المستغاث لذلك كله، 
وأنه القادر على دفع الضر، 
والقادر على إيصال الخير
 فهو المنفرد بذلك.

فإذا تعين - جل ذكره - 
خرج غيره من ملك ونبي وولي،

 فمن اعتقد أن لغير الله من نبي أو ولي 
أو روح أو غير ذلك
 في كشف كربةٍ أو قضاء حاجته تأثيراً
فهو على شفا حفرة من السعير.

قال:

فهذا ظن أهل الأوثان،
 كذا أخبر الرحمن:

{ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ }

[ يونس: 18 ]،

{ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]،

 { أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً 
إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ
لا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً
 وَلا يُنْقِذُونِ }

[ يّـس: 23 ].

فإنَّ ذِكْر ما ليس من شأنه النفع 
ولا دفع الضر 
من نبي وولي وغيره 
على وجه الإمداد منه
إشراك مع الله،

إذ لا قادر على الدفع غيره،
 ولا خير إلا خيره )

انتهى كلام
 العلامة صنع الله الحلبي 
ثم المكي الحنفي (1).


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):باختصار من "تيسير العزيز الحميد" للشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله،
(ص196-199).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - وقال العلامة أحمد بن علي المقريزي
 المتوفى سنة 845 
صاحب التصانيف 
في كتابه "تجريد التوحيد المفيد"
(ص8):

( وشرك الأمم كله نوعان: 
شرك في الإلهية،
 وشرك في الربوبية.

فالشرك في الإلهية والعبادة 
هو الغالب على أهل الإشراك،
 وهو شرك عبَّاد الأصنام، 
وعبَّاد الملائكة،
وعبَّاد الجن،
وعبَّاد المشايخ والصالحين 
الأحياء والأموات،

والذين قالوا:
 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }

[ الزمر: 3 ]

ويشفعوا لنا عنده، 
ولنا بسبب قربهم من الله وكرامته لهم 
قرب وكرامة،

 كما هو المعهود في الدنيا 
من حصول الكرامة والزلفى
 لمن يخدم أعوان الملك، 
وأقاربه وخاصته.

والكتب الإلهية كلها من أولها إلى آخرها
 تبطل هذا المذهب وترده،
 وتقبح أهله، 
وتنص على أنهم أعداء الله تعالى ، 

وجميع الرسل - صلوات الله عليهم -
متفقون على ذلك 
من أولهم إلى آخرهم،

وما أهلك تعالى من الأمم
 إلا بسبب هذا الشرك
 ومن أجله ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال (ص12-13):

 ( والناس في هذا الباب أعني:
زيارة القبور 
على ثلاثة أقسام:

 قوم يزورون الموتى فيدعون لهم،
وهذه هي الزيارة الشرعية. 

وقوم يزورونهم يدعون بهم،
 فهؤلاء المشركون في الألوهية والمحبة (1)

 وقوم يزورونهم فيدعونهم أنفسهم 

وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( اللهم لا تجعل قبري 
وثناً يُعبد ) 

وهؤلاء هم المشركون في الربوبية ).

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):يعني بـ(يدعون بهم) الاستشفاع بهم، وسؤالهم الشفاعة والتوسط، 
ولا يعني التوجه بالذوات أو الجاه ونحو ذلك، 
لأن هذا ليس شركاً،
 بل بدعة ووسيلة إلى الشرك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال المقريزي أيضاً
(ص18-19):

(ومن خصائص الألوهية
 السجود، 
فمن سجد لغيره فقد شبهه به،

 ومنها التوكل،
 فمن توكل على غيره فقد شبهه به، 

ومنها التوبة، 
فمن تاب لغيره فقد شبهه به،

 ومنها الحلف باسمه
 فمن حلف بغيره فقد شبهه به، 

ومنها الذبح له
 فمن ذبح لغيره فقد شبهه به،

 ومنها حلق الرأس
 إلى غير ذلك.
هذا في جانب التشبيه،

 أما في جانب التشبه
فمن تعاظم وتكبر 
ودعى الناس إلى إطرائه ورجائه ومخافته،

فقد تشبه بالله،
 ونازعه في ربوبيته،
وهو حقيق 
بأن يهينه الله غاية الهوان ،
 ويجعله كالذر 
تحت أقدام خلقه ) 

انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشيخ قاسم بن قطلوبغا الحنفي 
في "شرح درر البحار":

 ( إن النذرالذي يقع من أكثر العوام
 بأن يأتي إلى قبر بعض الصلحاء قائلاً:
 يا سيدي فلان!
 إن رُدَّ غائبي أو عوفي مريضي 
فلك من الذهب والفضة
 أو الشمع أو الزيت كذا 
باطل إجماعاً،
لوجوه:
 - إلى أن قال -:

 ( منها ظن أن الميت يتصرف في الأمر،
واعتقادُ هذا كـفر ) 
انتهى، 

نقله عنه جماعة منهم سراج الدين بن نجيم 
في "النهر الفائق شرح كنز الدقائق"،
 وعنه نقل الشوكاني
 في "الدر النضيد"(ص40)
 وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال العلامة محيي السنة 
في الأصقاع اليمانية 
حسين النعمي
 المتوفى سنة 1187هـ
 في كتاب "معارج الألباب 
في مناهج الحق والصواب"
(ص209) 
بعد كلام طويل في الدعاء:

 ( فدعاءُ غير الله تعالى: 
إخراج للدعاء عن محله وموضوعه،

 كقيامه بتلك الصلاة 
على تلك الكيفية 
للمقبور والحجر، 
سواء بسواء،

والفصل بين الصلاة والدعاء: 
فصلٌ بين متآخيين، 
وتفريق بين قدين، 

وإلا فليجعلوا للمقبور 
صلاة وصياماً، ونحوهما، 
يفارق الذم والتشريك، 
ويكون صالحاً 
خالياً عن الفساد والمنكر، 

سبحانك ربنا 
هذا بهتان عظيم ) اهـ.

وكتابه كله في موضوع القبور،وعُبَّاد  ها،
 وفيه من البراهين المنيرة، 
والحجج القويمة
ما يرجع كل ضال كتبت له الهداية 
إلى سواء الصراط.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال قرين النعمي
 ومؤاخيه في نصر السنة في اليمن
 العلامة محمد ابن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني
 المتوفى سنة 1182 

في داليته المشهورة
 في مدح الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب:

ويَعْمُر أركانَ الشريعةِ هادماً     

مشاهدَ ضلَّ الناسُ فيها عن الرشدِ

أعادوا بها معنى سُوَاعٍ ومثله    

     يغوثُ وودٌ بئسَ ذلك من وَدِّ

وقد هتفوا عند الشدائد باسمها    

    كما يهتِفُ المضطرُّ بالصَمَدِ الفردِ

وكم عقروا في سَوْحها من عقيرةٍ      
 
أُهلَّتْ لغير الله جهلاً على عمدِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في كتابه
"تطهير الاعتقاد عن أدران الإلحاد"
(ص15):

( والنذور بالمال على الميت ونحوه،
 والنحر على القبر،
والتوسل به،
 وطلب الحاجات منه:
 هو بعينه الذي كانت تفعله الجاهلية، 
وإنما يفعلونه لما يسمونه
وثناً وصنماً،
 وفعله القبوريون
لما يسمونه ولياً
 وقبراً 
ومشهداً،

والأسماء لا أثر لها، 
ولا تغير المعاني
 ضرورة لغوية وعقلية وشرعية ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال عالم اليمن
 في القرن الثالث عشر
 محمد بن علي الشوكاني 
في "الدر النضيد 
في إخلاص كلمة التوحيد"
(ص19) 
بعد سياقه الأدلة 
على كفر عباد القبور 
المستشفعين والمستغيثين بأصحابها: 

( فإن قلت:
 إن هؤلاء القبوريين 
يعتقدون أن الله هو الضار النافع،
 والخير والشر بيده،
وإن استغاثوا بالأموات،
 قصدوا إنجاز ما يطلبونه من الله سبحانه.

قلت:

وهكذا كانت الجاهلية،
 فإنهم كانوا يعلمون أن الله هو الضار النافع،
 وأن الخير والشر بيده،
وإنما عبدوا أصنامهم لتقربهم إلى الله زلفى
 كما حكاه الله عنهم في كتابه العزيز.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال
 (ص21): 

( فإن قلت: 

إن المشركين كانوا لا يقرون بكلمة التوحيد،
 وهؤلاء المعتقدون في الأموات يقرون بها.

قلتُ: 
هؤلاء إنما قالوها بألسنتهم
وخالفوها بأفعالهم،
 فإن من استغاث بالأموات،
 أو طلب منهم
ما لا يقدرُ عليه إلا الله سبحانه، 
عظّمهم
 أو نذر لهم بجزء من ماله،
 أو نحر لهم،

 فقد نزلهم منزلة الآلهة
 التي كان المشركون يفعلون لها هذه الأفعال،

فهو لم يعتقد معنى لا إله إلا الله،
ولا عمل بها،
بل خالفها اعتقاداً وعملاً، 

فهو في قول لا إله إلا الله 
كاذب على نفسه،
 فإنه قد جعل
 إلهاً غير الله ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثل هذه النقول كثيرة في الشرق والغرب 
من علماء كل بلد، 
الذين تخلصوا من التقليد 
والتبعية للمشايخ الكَذَبة 
المستفيدين من المساكين الجهلة.

والنقول كثيرة فتتبعها تجد ما قلنا،
 وما زال أهل العلم ( 1 )،
 في كل قرن ينكرون هذه الأمور 
ويكـفِّرون فاعلها،

ففي القرن الخامس:
 أنكرها وكفَّر بها ابن عقيل الحنبلي صاحب الفنون.

وفي السادس: 
ابن الجوزي،

وفي السابع:
 أبو شامة والنووي وغيرهم
 وابن تيمية،

وفي الثامن:
 ابن القيم وابن عبد الهادي 
وابن كثير وابن مفلح 
وكلهم حفاظ مشهورون،

وفي التاسع: 
المقريزي وغيره كابن قطلوبغا 

وفي العاشر:
 البركوي،

وفي الحادي عشر:
 صنع الله الحلبي والبهوتي،

وفي الثاني عشر: 
جماعات تفرقت بلدانهم 
والتقت كلماتهم بهدي ربهم،

ففي وسط الجزيرة 
محمد بن عبد الوهاب،

وفي اليمن 
النعمي والصنعاني،
 وغيرهم جماعات

 ثم بعد ذلك كثر القول بالحق 
في أصقاع الأرض في الهند والعراق 
ومصر والشام والجزيرة 
وغيرها من البلدان في الشرق والغرب.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
( 1 ):ومن ذكرت أسمائهم على سبيل التمثيل والتصريح.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو قال عالم أو عالمان في مسألة 
حكماً بدليله
 لوجب الرجوع إلى قولهما،
 فكيف بأمة من العلماء ينهون
 ويحذرون عن هذا الشرك 
وأدلتهم أوضح أدلة،
 وأصحها في النقليات،
 وأصرحها في العقليات ؟!

فليَخَفْ كل إنسان على نفسه وإسلامه،
 فإن الأمر أمر كفر وإسلام،
 وإلحاد وإيمان،

 فالخوف الخوف،
والنجاة النجاة 
يا عباد الله!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*
وللشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية وعلماء الحنابلة
 الأقوال المستفيضة
 في كفر متخذ الشفعاء 
والأنداد من الأموات،

 فهاك بعضها تتميماً للمقام:

قال شيخ الإسلام:

 ( من جعل بينه وبين الله
وسائط
يتوكل عليهم،
 يدعوهم،
 ويسألهم 
- كَفَرَ - 
إجماعاً )

نقله عنه جماعة مقررين له، 

ومنهم ابن مفلح في "الفروع"
(6/165)،

 والمرداوي في"الإنصاف"
(10/327)،

 والشيخ مرعي في "غاية المنتهى"
(3/355)، 

وفي "الإقناع وشرحه"
(4/100)،

 ونقله من غير الحنابلة 
ابن حجر الهيتمي المكي
 في "قواطع الإسلام".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ سليمان
 في "تيسير العزيز الحميد"
(ص194):

 ( وهو إجماع صحيح
ومعلوم بالضرورة من الدين،

 وقد نص العلماء من أهل المذاهب الأربعة
 وغيرهم في باب حكم المرتد
 على أن من أشرك بالله فهو كافر، 

أي: عَبَدَ مع الله غيره
 بنوع من أنواع العبادات.

وقد ثبت بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع
 أن دعاء الله عبادة له،
فيكون
صرفه لغير الله شركاً ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن تيمية 
في "الرسالة السنية":

( فكل من غلا في نبي،
 أو رجل صالح، 
وجعل فيه نوعاً من الإلهية،

مثل أن يقول: 

يا سيدي فلان!
 انصرني، 
أو أغثني،
 أو ارزقني،
 أو اجبرني،
أو أنا في حسبك 
ونحو هذه الأقوال،
فكل هذا شرك وضلال،

يستتاب صاحبه 
فإن تاب وإلا قُتل ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تلميذه ابن القيم 
في "مدراج السالكين"
(1/340):

( والذي في قلوب هؤلاء المشركين وسلفهم:
 أن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله، 
وهذا عين الشرك،

وقد أنكر الله عليهم ذلك في كتابه وأبطله،
 وأخبر أن الشفاعة كلها له، 
وأنه لا يشفع عنده أحد 
إلا لمن أذن الله أن يشفع فيه،
 ورضي قوله وعمله،
وهم أهل التوحيد.

وقال:
 وترى المشرك يكذب حالُه وعملُه قولَه،

فإنه يقول:
لا نحبهم كحب الله،
 ولا نسويهم بالله

 ثم يغضب لهم ولحرماتهم
 - إذا انتهكت -
 أعظم مما يغضب لله،
 ويستبشر بذكرهم، 
ويتبشش به،

 سيما إذا ذكر عنهم
ما ليس فيهم 
من إغاثة اللهفات،
 وكشف الكربات،
 وقضاء الحاجات،
 وأنهم الباب بين الله وبين عباده، 

فإنك ترى المشرك يفرح ويُسَرّ 
ويحن قلبه،
 وتهيج منه لواعج التعظيم 
والخضوع لهم والموالاة،

وإذا ذكرت له الله وحده 
وجرَّدت توحيده 
لحقته وحشة،
 وضيق وحرج،

 ورماك بنقص الإلهية التي له،
وربما عاداك.

رأينا والله منهم هذا عياناً، 
ورمونا بعداوتهم، 
وبغوا لنا الغوائل،
والله مخزيهم في الدنيا والآخرة، 

ولم تكن حجتهم إلا أن قالوا
 كما قال إخوانهم:
عاب آلهتنا،

 فقال هؤلاء:
انتقصتم مشايخنا ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي
 في كتابه "الصارم المنكي"
 آخر ورقة منه:

 ( قوله - أي السبكي -:
إن المبالغة في تعظيمه واجبة (1)
 
أيريد بها المبالغة بحسب ما يراه كل أحد تعظيماً 
حتى الحج إلى قبره،
 والسجود له 
والطواف له،
واعتقاد أنه يعلم الغيب،
وأنه يعطي ويمنع، 
ويملك لمن استغاث به
 من دون الله الضر والنفع،
 وأنه يقضي حوائج السائلين،
ويفرِّج كربات المكروبين، 
وأنه يشفع فيمن شاء،
ويدخل الجنة من شاء،

 فدعوى وجوب المبالغة في هذا التعظيم 
مبالغة في الشرك،
 وانسلاخ من جملة الدين ) اهـ.

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):أي:تعظيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتدبر مقالة هذا الحافظ العلم، 
والحافظ قبله، 
تعلم منه أن
الخزي والسوء على المشركين، 
الذين سهَّلوا قيادهم
لمردة الشياطين
 وجند إبليس،
 وهو على إضلالهم حريص،

 فقال لرب العالمين:
 { قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ *
إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ }

[ صّ: 83 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فافطن لهذه المواضع
 التي التقت فيها كلمة أهل العلم 
الذين أثنى عليهم 
وشهد لهم بالإمامة والفقه
واتباع السنة 
علماء عصرهم، 
ومن بعدهم 
إلى يومنا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبهذه النقول الجليات، 
والكلمات الواضحات،
 والأحرف النيرات،
 من العلماء الأعلام،
تنزاح شُبَهٌ 
طالما علقت بقلوب 
الذين زين لهم المتسيدون
الفساد والشرك 
جهلاً أو عن علم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والواجب الوقوف على هذه المكفرات،
 المحكوم على مرتكبها،
بالشرك الأكبر المخرج من الدين،
 والنظر فيها وفقه معانيها، 
وسؤال الله الابتعاد عنها،
وتجنب أهلها،
والبراءة منهم
 قولاً وعملاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويتحتم شرعاً على طالب السلامة،
 مبتغي الجنة ورضا رب العالمين 
أن يتعلم التوحيد 
الذي هو حق الله على العبيد،
 ويتعلم فضله، 
وأنواعه،

 وأن يتعلم حكم ضده
ليحذر منه، 
من الشرك الأكبر
 ووسائله 
ودواعيه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وليستقيم طالب النجاة على التوحيد
 قولاً وعملاً واعتقاداً،
 وليباعد نفسه من كل ما يخدشه،
أو يكْلِمه،

 وليوطن نفسه على تحقيقه كاملاً تاماً 
من شوائب النقصان،

 فبهذا تنال الكرامة عند الله،
 ويلحق المؤمن
بأفضل الخلق محمدٍ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،
وبأصحابه، 
والصديقين والشهداء،

 { فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ
الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ
 مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ
وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقاً }

[ النساء: 69 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*
قال الشوكاني
 في "الدر النضيد"
(ص27-28):

(واعلم أن ما حررناه وقررناه 
من أن كثيراً مما يفعله المعتقدون في الأموات
 يكون شركاً، 

قد يخفى على كثيرٍ من أهل العلم،
وذلك لا لكونه خفياً في نفسه، 

بل لإطباق الجمهور على هذا الأمر 
وكونه قد شاب عليه الكبير 
وشب عليه الصغير،
وهو يرى ذلك ويسمعه 
ولا يرى و لا يسمع من ينكره، 
بل ربما يسمع من يرغب فيه،
 ويندب الناس إليه.

وينضم إلى ذلك 
ما يظهره الشيطان للناس
من قضاء حوائج من قصد بعض الأموات 
الذين لهم شهرة وللعامة فيهم اعتقاد،
 وربما يقف جماعة من المحتالين على قبر،
 ويجلبون الناس بأكاذيب 
يحكونها عن ذلك الميت؛
 ليستجلبوا منهم النذور،
 ويستدروا منهم الأرزاق،
 ويقتنصوا النحائر،
 ويستخرجوا من عوام الناس
 ما يعود عليهم وعلى من يعولونه،
 ويجعلون ذلك مكسباً ومعاشاً.

وربما يهولون على الزائر لذلك الميت،
 ويجعلون قبره
بما يعظم في عين الواصلين إليه...

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال:

فبمجوع هذه الأمور مع تطاول الأزمنة، 
وانقراض القرن بعد القرن
 يظن الإنسان في مبادئ عمره 
وأوائل أيامه 
أن ذلك من أعظم القربات،
 وأفضل الطاعات،

 ثم لا ينفعه ما تعلمه من العلم بعد ذلك،
 بل يذهل عن كل حجة شرعية 
تدل على أن هذا هو الشرك بعينه،

 وإذا سمع من يقول ذلك أنكره 
ونبا عنه سمعه،
 وضاق به ذرعه؛

 لأنه يبعد كل البعد أن ينقل ذهنه دفعة واحدة
 في وقت واحد عن شيء يعتقده
من أعظم الطاعات
 إلى كونه من أقبح المقبحات 
وأكبر المحرقات،

 مع كونه قد درج عليه الأسلاف، 
ودب فيه الأخلاف،
 وتعادوته العصور،
 وتناوبته الدهور.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهكذا كل شيء يقلِّد الناس في أسلافهم،
 ويُحكِّمون العادات المستمرة،
 وبهذه الذريعة الشيطانية، 
والوسيلة الطاغوتية
 بقي المشرك 
من الجاهلية على شركه،
 واليهودي على يهوديته،
 والنصراني على نصرانيته،
 والمبتدع على بدعته، 

وصار المعروف منكراً
 والمنكر معروفاً،

 وتبدلت الأمة بكثير من المسائل الشرعية غيرها، 
وألفوا ذلك ومرنت عليه نفوسهم،
 وقبلته قلوبهم،
 وأنسوا إليه،

حتى لو أراد من يتصدى للإرشاد 
أن يحملهم على المسائل الشرعية البيضاء النقية
 التي تبدلوا بها غيرها 
لنفروا عن ذلك
 ولم تقبله طبائعهم،
 ونالوا ذلك المرشد بكل الكره،
 ومزقوا عرضه بكل لسان )

انتهى كلام العلامة الشوكاني، 
..... 
فعسى الله أن يهدي به أقواماً 
إلى طريقه القويم،
 وصراطه السابل الكريم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*
وكثيراً ما يردد المفتونون بالقبور،
 الغالون في الصالحين
في منع الحكم على فعلهم بالشرك 

أن هذه الأمة لا يقع فيها إشراك بالله، 
ورجوع إلى أديان من سبق من الأمم، 
فيحتجون بهذا 
مع احتجاجهم بمنع تكفير
 من تلفظ بلا إله إلا الله،
ولم يعمل بما دلت عليه
 من إخلاص العبادة لله،
وإفراده وحده 
بأنواع أفعال العباد 
كالمحبة 
والرجاء 
والخوف 
- خوف السر - 
والدعاء
 والاستغاثة 
والاستعانة
 والذبح
 والنذر 
ونحوها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قد قطع هذه الشبهة من القلوب،
 وبصَّر أمته بهذه المسألة
 فتركها وقد حذَّر وأنذر وأخبر،

 فحذَّر من سلوك مسلك اليهود والنصارى، 
وأخبر بأن أمته تحذو الأمم قبلها
 في ما عملته تلك الأمم من شرك وعصيان، 

فروى الشيخان البخاري ومسلم 
في "صحيحيهما" 
عن أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه -
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

 ( لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم 
شبراً شبراً 
وذراعاً ذراعاً،
 حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب
تبعتموهم )، 

قلنا: يا رسول الله! 
آليهود والنصارى ؟ 

قال: ( فمن؟ ) 

هذا لفظ البخاري 
(13/300)،
 وأخرجه البخاري عن أبي هريرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن بطال
 في "شرح البخاري":

 ( أعلم صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن أمته ستتبع المحدثات من الأمور،
والبدع ،
والأهواء،
 كما وقع للأمم قبلهم، 

وقد أنذر في أحاديث كثيرة بأن الآخر شر،
 والساعة لا تقوم
 إلا على شرار الناس ،
 وأن الدين إنما يبقى قائماً 
عند خاصة من الناس ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله (1):

 ( وهذا من معجزاته،
 فقد اتبع كثير من أمته
سنن اليهود والنصارى وفارس 
في شيمهم ومراكبهم وملابسهم، 
وإقامة شعارهم في الأديان والحروب
 والعادات من زخرفة المساجد،
وتعظيم القبور 
واتخاذها مساجد، 
حتى عبدوها ومن فيها
 من دون الله، 

وإقامة الحدود والتعزيرات 
على الضعفاء دون الأقوياء،
 وترك العمل يوم الجمعة،
 والتسليم بالأصابع،
 وعدم عيادة المريض يوم السبت...

واتخاذ الأحبار والرهبان
أرباباً من دون الله، 

والإعراض عن كتاب الله، 
والإقبال على كتب الضلال 
من السحر والفلسفة والكلام،

والتكذيب بصفات الله
 التي وصف الله بها نفسه 
أو وصفه بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ).


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):"تيسير العزيز الحميد"(ص320-321) ط. الأولى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال: 
( إن الأمم قبلنا وجد فيها الشرك،
 فكذلك يوجد في هذه الأمة
 كما هو الواقع )،

 وروى أحمد في "المسند"
(5/278،284)، 

وأبو داود في "السنن"
(4252)،

 وابن ماجه
(3952)،

 والحاكم
(4/449)،

وغيرهم عن ثوبان - رضي الله عنه - 
في حديثٍ قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

( لا تقوم الساعة 
حتى يلحق قبائل من أمتي بالمشركين
 وحتى تعبد قبائل من أمتي الأوثان ).

هذا لفظ أحمد وأبي داود، 
وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم،

ففي الحديث 
الرد على من قال بخلافه
 من عُبَّاد القبور،
 الذين ينكرون وقوع الشرك 
وعبادة الأوثان
 في هذه الأمة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي معناه ما أخرجه البخاري
(13/76)، 

ومسلم
(8/182)

 عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: 

( لا تقوم الساعة حتى تضطرب ألياتُ نساء دوس
على ذي الخَلَصة ).

وأخرج مسلم 
(8/182)

 عن عائشة مرفوعاً: 
( لا يذهب الليل والنهار 
حتى تُعبد اللات والعزى ).

وصدق رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً، 
وإن عبادة اللات والعزى لكائنة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن بطال
 في شرحه للبخاري:

 ( هذا الحديث وما أشبهه
 ليس المراد به أن الدين ينقطع كله 
في جميع أقطار الأرض 
حتى لا يبقى منه شيء؛ 

لأنه ثبت أن الإسلام يبقى إلى قيام الساعة،
إلا أنه يضعف
 ويعود غريباً كما بدأ ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي هذه الأحاديث 
دليل على أن الأمة يكون فيها الشرك
 قبل قيام الساعة، 

وفي حديث ثوبان دليل واضح
على وقوع الشرك في قبائل،

 وفي لفظ:( فئام ) أي: 
جماعات كثيرة،

وهناك قبائل من أمته 
على الحق ثابتون،

 فدل على أن هذا
عند غربة الدين واشتداد ذلك،

وهذا من علامات القيامة الصغرى
التي تكون قبل قيام الساعة بأزمان مديدة،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شأنها شأن سائر العلامات الصغرى
 التي تكون كما أخبر نبي الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من بعد موته إلى قرب قيام الساعة.

وهذه العلامات كثيرة في أحاديث مشهورة،
ولحوق قبائل من أمته بالمشركين، 
وعبادة قبائل الأوثان 
من جنسها 
مما يكون شيئاً إلى قيام الساعة.

وحديث عبادة اللات والعزى 
وذي الخلصة 
تكون العبادة 
- وهو الظاهر -
لها بأعيانها،

 وقد يكون أراد أجناسها
 مما يعبد من دون الله،

والأول أليق 
لتعين حمل النص على ظاهره.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*
ويحتج بعض المبتدعة المخرفين 
بحديثٍ رواه مسلم 
في "الصحيح"
(8/138):

عن جابر قال: 
سمعت رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:

 ( إن الشيطان قد أيس 
أن يعبده المصلون في جزيرة العرب،
 ولكن في التحريش بينهم ) (1).

والجواب: 

أن يقال: إن الشيطان أيس بنفسه
 – ولم يُأَيَّس – 
لما رأى عز الإسلام في حياة النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وإقبال القبائل على الدخول في هذا الدين
 الذي أكرمهم الله به،
 فلما رأى ذلك 
يئس من أن يرجعوا إلى دين الشيطان،
 وأن يعبدوا الشيطان 
أي: يتخذوه مطاعاً.

وهذا كما أخبر الله عن الذين كفروا 
في قوله:

 { الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ دِينِكُمْ }

[ المائدة: 3 ]

فهم يئسوا أن يراجع المسلمون
 ما عليه المشركون من الدين الباطل
 القائم على اتخاذ الأنداد مع الله، 
وصرف العبودية
إلى أشياء مع الله
 أو من دونه.

فلما رأى المشركون تمسك المسلمين بدينهم
 يئسوا من مراجعتهم، 
وكذا الشيطان يئس 
لما رأى عز المسلمين ودخولهم في الدين
 في أكثر نواحي جزيرة العرب.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):ساقه صاحب المفاهيم (ص27) هكذا:
 ( إن الشيطان قد أيس أن يعبد في جزيرتكم - جزيرة العرب - )،
فحذف كلمة (المصلون) الثابتة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والشيطان - لعنه الله - 
لا يعلم الغيب،

ولا يعلم أنه ستحين له فرص 
يصد الناس بها 
عن الإسلام والتوحيد،

 وكانت أول أموره في صرف الناس لعبادته 
بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 حيث أطاعه أقوام وقبائل، 
فارتدت عن الإسلام
 إما بمنع الزكاة، 
أو باتباع مدعي النبوة.
فنشط وكانت له جولة وصولة 
ثم كبته الله ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمقصود أن الشيطان ييأس 
إذا رأى التمسك بالتوحيد
 والإقرار به والتزامه،
واتباع الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وهو حريص على أن يصد الناس عن هذا.

ولذا تمكن من هذا في فتراتٍ مختلفة،
فعبده القرامطة عبادة طاعة
وهم في الجزيرة 
وأفسدوا ما أفسدوا،
وعَبَدَه من بعدهم

مما يعرفه أولو البصيرة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ 
أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ
إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ *
 وَأَنِ اعْبُدُونِي
هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ }

[ يس: 60-61 ].

قال أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير
 إمام المفسرين
 - رحمه الله - 
في "تفسيره"
(22/23 حلبي):

(يقول:

وأَلَم أعهد إليكم
أن اعبدوني
دون كل ما سواي من الآلهة والأنداد،
 وإياي فأطيعوا، 
فإن إخلاص عبادتي،
وإفراد طاعتي، 
ومعصية الشيطان
 هو الدين الصحيح والطريق المستقيم )

 انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثانياً: 

إن نبينا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قد أنزل عليه هذا القرآن 
الذي فيه فصل ما بين الشرك والتوحيد،

 ونُوَّع هذا في القرآن وقرر 
حتى صار مما يعلم بالضرورة
 أن النبي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم
بعثه الله يدعو إلى التوحيد
 - توحيد العبادة - 
وينهى عن الشرك 
وهو اتخاذ الأنداد
وعبادة غير الله 
ومحبة غيره كمحبة الله.

فهذا معلوم بالضرورة،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قاتل أناساً مقرين بتوحيد الربوبية
 وهو أن [ الله تعالى ]
 خالقهم ورازقهم 
ومدبر أمورهم 
ومحيهم ومميتهم، 

قاتلهم ليقروا ويلتزموا 
بتوحيد الإلهية
الذي هو معنى
 شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبهذا الأصل
 وهو الركن الأوثق
 والطود الأعظم
نعلم يقيناً أن الله - جل وعلا -
 لم يترك هذا الأمر ملتبساً
 أو مما يجتهد فيه أهل الذكر،

 بل هو أصل مقطوع به،
مجزوم به
 لا اشتباه فيه 
ولا التباس،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما قال عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم
 في حديث العرباض بن سارية الصحيح:

 ( تركتكم على البيضاء
 ليلها كنهارها
 لا يزيغ عنها بعدي إلا هالك )، 

فهذه البيضاء 
هي مضمون لا إله إلا الله ، 
وهي 
إفراد الله بالعبادة 
وخلع الأنداد،
 والكفر بما يُعبَد 
من دون الله،
 والبراءة من الشرك وأهله،

كما فسرها أهل العلم 
- رحمهم الله -.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا عُلم هذا يقيناً 
فمحال أن يكون الشرك
 بصورته التي نهى الله عنها
 موجوداً في بلادٍ كثيرة
ويُحكم عليها بالشرك،

ويوجد في الجزيرة بصورته 
ولا يحكم عليها بالشرك، 
هذا من التلاعب والهوى الصارخ،

فمعنى الحديث متضح

والحمد لله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثالثاً:

 جاء في الحديث إياس الشيطان 
من أن يعبده المصلون ، 
والصلاة من أركان الإسلام العظام،
 وهي أعظم الأركان بعد الشهادتين،
 والصلاة ناهية عن الفحشاء والمنكر،

 كما قال تعالى:

 { وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ 
إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ }

[ العنكبوت: 45 ]،

وأعظم المنكر الشرك بالله 
وصرف محض حق الله 
إلى غيره من الأنبياء والصالحين،

 فيكون هذا القيد لازماً للشهادة 
وإخلاص الدين،

فيكون المعنى:

إن الشيطان يئس أن يعبده المخلصون دينهم لله،
 فتأمل نكتة تقييده بالمصلين،
 ويعني بها حقيقة الصلاة وثمرتها،
وهذه نكتة مفيدة منَّ الله بها،

والحمد لله الموفق للصالحات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الباب الخامس*

*التبرك*

تقول: تبرك يتبرك تبركاً.مأخوذ من البركة.
قال أبو منصور في "تهذيب اللغة"
(10/231):

 (وأصل البركة: الزيادة والنماء).

فالبركة: زيادة ونماء في شيءٍ يريده المتبرك 
في تبركه بما تبرك به.

وهذه الزيادة والنماء
قد تكون في أمكنةٍ،
 وقد تكون في ذوات، 
وقد تكون في صفاتٍ،

 هذا على مقتضى ورودها اللغوي،
 وأما الشرعي فيأتي تفصيل الكلام فيه
 إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن الأول

قوله تعالى:

 { وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا 

وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا }

[ فصلت: 10 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله: 

 { وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ 

مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا 

الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا }

[ الأعراف: 137 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله:

{ لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ 

مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ }

[ الأعراف: 96 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله:

 { وَقُلْ رَبِّ
 أَنْزِلْنِي مُنْزَلاً مُبَارَكاً }

[ المؤمنون: 29 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن الثاني

 قوله تعالى:

 { وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ 

وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ

وَظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ }

[ الصافات: 113 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله تعالى

 في قصة نوح:

 { اهْبِطْ بِسَلامٍ مِنَّا 

وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ 

وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ }

[ هود: 48 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن الثالث 

قوله تعالى: 

{ فَسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ

تَحِيَّةً مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكَةً طَيِّبَةً }

[ النور: 61 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله:

{ وَهَذَا ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ 

أَنْزَلْنَاهُ

 أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ }

 [ الأنبياء: 50 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا تدبرت كتاب الله العزيز 
وجدت أنه يدل 
على أن البركة من الله،
وتُطلب منه سبحانه وتعالى وحده،

 وهو يضعها فيمن شاء من خلقه،
 وفي ما شاء من بريته.

قال تعالى:

 { أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ 

تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ 
رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }

[ الأعراف: 54 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال:

 { تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي 
نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ }

[ الفرقان: 1 ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال:

 { تَبَارَكَ 
الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجاً }

[ الفرقان: 61 ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال:

 { فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ }

[ المؤمنون: 14 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال: 

{ تَبَارَكَ اسْمُ رَبِّكَ 
ذِي الْجَلالِ وَالْأِكْرَامِ }

[ الرحمن: 78 ]، 

والآيات الواردة بلفظ (تبارك) كثيرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولفظ { تَبَارَكَ }
 لم يرد في كتاب الله
 إلا مسنداً إلى الله،

 وهي صيغة مفيدة أعظم أنواع معنى البركة،
 وأكثرها نفعاً، 
وأعمها متعلقاً وأثراً.

فالبركة لله،
 والله - سبحانه وتعالى -
 أخبر أنه أعطى بركة لأصنافٍ من خلقه:

فمن ذلك:

1 - الأنبياء والرسل،

 كما قال تعالى:

 { وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ }

[ الصافات: 113 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في إبراهيم وأهل بيته: 

{ رَحْمَتُ اللَّهِ
وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ }

[ هود: 73 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في نوح:

 { اهْبِطْ بِسَلامٍ مِنَّا 

وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ }

[ هود: 48 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال عيسى عليه السلام:

 { وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ }

[ مريم: 31 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - ومن ذلك وضعه البركة 
في أماكن العبادة 
كالمسجد الأقصى، والمسجد الحرام،

 قال تعالى:

{ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً 
مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى
الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ }

[ الاسراء: 1 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى: 

{ إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ

لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكا }

[ آل عمران: 96 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - ومن إخباره عن ما أنزله من الذكر أنه مبارك،

 قال تعالى: 

{ وَهَذَا ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ 

أَنْزَلْنَاهُ أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ }

[ الانبياء: 50 ]،

 وهذا الذكر هو القرآن العظيم 

كما قال تعالى:

 { وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ }

[ الأنعام: 92 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله:

 { كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ 
لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ
 وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ }

[ ص: 29 ].

فالقرآن الحكيم ذكر مبارك،
 وتدبر آياته عمل مبارك،

 ومن هذا التدبر علوم القرآن،
 والسنة مبينة لمجمل القرآن،
 وهي مباركة، 

واتباع القرآن والسنة مبارك،
 وعلومهما الناشئة 
عن تدبر آيات الكتاب وفقه السنة 
علوم مباركة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه أنواع ثلاثة فيها بركة خاصة،
 دل عليها الذكر الحكيم،

 وهناك بركة عامة،
 لها أنواع أيضاً:

فمن ذلك:

1 - أن المطر مبارك
 لما يحصل به من زيادة في معايش الناس وزروعهم،
 ونماء في ذلك، 

قال تعالى:

{ وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً مُبَارَكاً 
فَأَنْبَتْنَا بِهِ جَنَّاتٍ وَحَبَّ الْحَصِيدِ }

[ ق: 9 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - ومن ذلك
مباركته تعالى في الأرض

 كما قال:

 { وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا
وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا }

[ فصلت: 10 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله:

 { مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا

الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا }

[ الأعراف: 137 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - ومن ذلك مباركته تعالى 
ما يأتي من السماء 
وما يخرج من الأرض،

 كما قال: 

{ وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا 
لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ
 بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ }

[ الأعراف: 96 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه وأشباهها، 
مباركة عامة يحصل بها النفع والخير،
 والنماء والزيادة.

ولعله يظهر أن البركة الخاصة اللازمة لذاتٍ
 - دون المكان والصفة -
تكون متعدية يحصل التبرك بأعيانها
 لما فيها من البركة اللازمة 
الدائمة بالذات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما البركة الخاصة بمكان العبادة 
كالمسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي،
 فإن البركة
لا تكون متعدية بأجزاء المسجد، 

فلا يتمسح بأعمدة المساجد
 ولا جدرانها 
بإجماع المسلمين ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمساجد مباركة،
فعُلم أن بركتها معناها زيادة ونماء
 في ما يحصله العابد من الخير، 

فالمسجد الحرام صلاة فيه
 بمئة ألف صلاةٍ فيما سواه،

 والمسجد النبوي بألف صلاة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا نحو بركة الرسل
 - صلوات الله عليهم -، 

فإنها في أحد قسميها
بركة اتباع عمل،

فالمتبع لسنتهم
المهتدي بهديهم 
يحصل له نماء وزيادة في ثواب عمله 
بسبب اتباعهم،

فهذه معنى البركة الخاصة بقسميها،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بخلاف المباركة العامة 
فإنها قد تحصل في وقتٍ دون وقت،
 أو في نوع دون نوع،

 فمما هو بَيَّن أنه ما كل ما جاء من السماء
 وخرج من الأرض 
يكون مباركاً دائماً،

بل إعطاؤه البركة من الله
 متعلق بأمورٍ أخرى،

إن وجدت أعطي البركة،
 وإن انتفت زالت البركة،

فهي بركة عامة من حيث ظرفها،
 خاصة من حيث وقتها،
غير لازمة للشيء،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تقرَّر هذا، 

فالبركة في مواردها من الكتاب والسنة 
قسمان:

الأول: بركة ذات، 

وأثرها أن يكون ما اتصل بتلك الذات مباركاً،
 وهذا النوع
للأنبياء والمرسلين
لا يشركهم فيه غيرهُم ،

 حتى أكابر أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي 
لا يشركونهم في هذه البركة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يتعدى أثر بركة الأنبياء
 إلا لمن كان على 
ما دعى به سائرين،
 وبعمله مقتدين، 
وبأمره ملتزمين 
وعن نهيه منتهين،

 ولذا فصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لم تتعدى إليهم بركته في معركة أحد
حين خالفوا أمره وعصوه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا النوع من تعدي البركة 
قد انقطع بعد موت النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

إلا ما كان من أجزاء ذاته باقياً بيقين 
بعد موته ،

 وقد ذهب ذلك المتيقن
 مع انقراض قرن الصحابة 
- رضي الله عنهم -.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:
 بركة عمل واتباع: 

وهي عامة لكل من وافق عمله سنة النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

فكل مسلم فيه بركة عمل 
مقدرة بقدر اتباعه 
وموافقته لأمر الله ونهيه،
 بالائتمار بالأمر،
 والانتهاء عن النهي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا جاء في الحديث
 الذي أخرجه البخاري في "صحيحه"
(9/569) 
في النخلة:
 ( وإن من الشجر 
لما بركته كبركة المسلم ).

فلكل مسلم بركة بقدره، 
وليست هي بركة ذات،
 معلوم هذا باليقين 
وما ادعاه مدع،
وإنما هي بركة عمل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصالحين من عباد الله المتبعين
بركة عمل واتباع 
بقدر ما فيهم من مقتضيات تلك البركة،

 فالعالم بالسنة له بركة علم،
 والحافظ لكتاب الله الواقف عند حدوده
 فيه بركة من أثر ذلك، 

وهكذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن أعلى الصالحين بركة
أشدهم اتباعاً لدين الإسلام،
 ومحافظة على واجباته،
 ومباعدة عن محرماته، 

ومن المحرمات أفعال القلوب،
 فكم من مبتعد عن محرمات الجوارح،
 خائض في محرمات القلوب، 

ولا يبالي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبهذا تجتمع النصوص، 

فما كان من الأنبياء 
- صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم -
فهو مما اجتمع فيه نوعي البركة،

 وما كان من غيرهم
فهم مما بورك فيهم بركة عمل وعلم واتباع، 

ولذا تجد أثر هذه البركة لا يتعدى
إلا بالأعمال،
لا بالذات 
ولا بأجزائها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا قال أُسيد بن حُضير
 في سبب مشروعية التيمم:

 ( لقد بارك الله للناس فيكم
 يا آل أبي بكر ) 

أخرجه البخاري 
في "التفسير" من صحيحه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واللفظ المروي عند الشيخين
 البخاري ومسلم:

 (ما هي بأول بركتكم يا آل أبي بكر)

 ومعنى اللفظين واحد، 

ومعلوم أنه ما كان أسيد ولا غيره
 يبتغي من أبي بكر أو آله 
بركة ذاتٍ 
كما كانوا يفعلونه مع النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

من التبرك بشعره ونحوه،

وإنما هي بركة عمل 
هو الإيمان والتصديق
 والنصرة والاتباع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن ذلك ما قالته عائشة
 - رضي الله عنها -
 لما تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 جويرية بنت الحارث
 قالت:
 ( فما رأيت امرأة 
كانت أعظم بركة على قومها منها ) 

أخرجه أحمد في "المسند"
(6/277)،
وأبو داود في "السنن"
 بإسناد جيد.

فهذه بركة عمل
 لتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بها،
 فكان أن سبَّب ذلك
عتق كثير من قومها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التبرك بالنبي محمدٍ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم:*

إن النبي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مبارك الذات، 
مبارك الصفات،
 مبارك الأفعال،

 وهذه البركة فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 متحققة في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله.

فقد ثبت عن بعض صحابة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أنهم كانوا يتبركون بأشياء منفصلة عن بدنه كالشعر،
 والوضوء، والعرق وغير ذلك،

 مما جاءت به الأحاديث الصحيحة،
 في الصحيحين وغيرهما.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أنواع البركة
أعلى ما يهبه الله بشراً من رسله،

 وأجزاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم تتعدى بركتها، 
ويجوز التبرك بها،
 كما فعلت جماعة من الصحابة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما آثاره المكانية 
كمكانٍ سار فيه،
 أو بقعةٍ صلى فيها، 
أو أرض نزل بها 

فلم يُعرف دليل شرعي يومئ أو يشير 
إلى أن بركة بدن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قد تعدت إلى هذا المكان،
 فيكون مباركاً يُشرع التبرك به،

ولذا لم يكن يفعل هذا 
صحابته في حياته 
ولا بعد مماته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما سار فيه رسول الله
 أو نزل فيه
فلا يجوز التبرك به؛

لأن هذا وسيلة إلى تعظيم البقاع
 التي لم يُشرع لنا تعظيمها،
 ووسيلة من وسائل الشرك ،

 وما تتبع قوم آثار أنبيائهم
 إلا ضلوا وهلكوا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال المعرور بن سويد الأسدي؛ 
خرجت مع أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب
 من مكة إلى المدينة، 
فلما أصبحنا صلى بنا الغداة،
 ثم رأى الناس يذهبون مذهباً، 
فقال: أين يذهب هؤلاء؟

قيل: يا أمير المؤمنين! 
مسجد صلى فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 هم يأتون يصلون فيه، 

فقال:
إنما هلك من كان قبلكم بمثل هذا،
 يتبعون آثار أنبيائهم،
 فيتخذونها كنائس وبيعاً،

 من أدركته الصلاة في هذه المساجد فليصل،
 ومن لا فليمض، 
ولا يتعمّدها.

أخرجه سعيد بن منصور في "سننه"، 
وابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف"
(2/376)،

ومحدث الأندلس محمد بن وضاح القرطبي
 في "البدع والنهي عنها"
(ص41)،
بإسناد صحيح.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا قول الخليفة الراشد،
 الذي قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 ( إن الله - عز وجل - جعل الحق
 على قلب عمر ولسانه )

أخرجه أحمد
(2/95)
 عن ابن عمر بإسناد صحيح،

 ورواه من طريق أخرى عن ابن عمر
(2/53)،

 ورواه أحمد
(5/145)،
 وأبو داود
(رقم2962) عن أبي ذر،

 ورواه أحمد
(2/401) عن أبي هريرة

 ورواه جمع عن هؤلاء
 وغيرهم من الصحابة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا شك أن قول عمر السالف
 في النهي عن تتبع الآثار 
من الحق الذي جعله الله على لسان عمر رضي الله عنه.

 قال ابن وضاح رحمه الله
(ص43):

( وكان مالك بن أنس وغيره 
من علماء المدينة
يكرهون إتيان تلك المساجد،
 وتلك الآثار للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ما عدا قباء وأحداً ) (1).


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):وفي نقل الاعتصام عنه: ما عدا قباء وحده.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن وضاح:

 ( فعليكم بالاتباع 
لأئمة الهدى المعروفين، 

فقد قال بعض من مضى: 
كم من أمرٍ هو اليوم 
معروف عند كثير من الناس
 كان منكراً عند من مضى،

ومتحبب إليه بما يبغضه عليه،
 ومتقربٍ إليه بما يبعده منه،
وكل بدعة عليها زينة وبهجة ) اهـ.

فانظر إلى كلامه المتين: 
وكانت وفاة ابن وضاح سنة 286 هـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المقصود من هذا
 أن السلف سلف الأئمة
كانوا ينكرون التبرك بالآثار المكانية،
وينكرون تحريها 
والتعلق بها
 رجاء بركتها،

 ولم يخالف في ذلك إلا ابن عمر 
– رضي الله عنهما -،
 فقد كان يتتبع الأماكن التي صلى فيها رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فيصلي حيث صلى،
 ونحو ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما نُقل نقلٌ مصدَّق 
عن غير ابن عمر من الصحابة
 أنه كان يفعل مثل ما فعل ابن عمر 
في الآثار المكانية.

وابن عمر ما كان يطلب بركة المكان،
ولكنه يطلب تمام الاقتداء 
بكل ما فعله رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
في جميع أحواله، 

حتى إنه أراد الصلاة في كل مكانٍ صلى فيه رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وكان يتتبع ذلك ويعلمه،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما كان فعله - فيما يظهر -
قصداً للتبرك بالبقعة
 كما يفهمه المتأخرون، 
وإنما قصد تمام الاقتداء،

ولم يفعله غيره من صحابة المصطفى 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ولم يوافقوه، 

بل إن أباه 
نهى الناس عن تتبع الآثار المكانية،
 وقوله مقدَّم على رأي ابنه
 عند الخلاف باتفاق،

 وهو خلاف لا يقوم
 في مقابلة اتفاق عمل الصحابة
 على ترك ما فعله ابن عمر
 - رضي الله عنه-،

ولا شك أن الصواب، والحق 
مع عمر 
- رضي الله عنه - 
وبقية الصحابة،
 وهو الحري بالاتباع ، 
الفاصل عند النزاع ،

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التبرك بذوات الصالحين:*

قد تقدم أن بركة الذوات 
لا تكون إلا لمن نصَّ الله على إعطائه البركة
 كالأنبياء والمرسلين 

وأما غيرهم من عباد الله الصالحين 
فبركتهم بركة عملٍ،
 أي: ناشئة عن علمهم وعملهم واتباعهم 
لا عن ذواتهم، 

ومن بركات الصالحين:
 دعاؤهم الناس إلى الخير
 ودعاؤهم لهم 
ونفعهم الخلق بالإحسان إليهم 
بنيةٍ صالحة
 ونحو هذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن آثار بركات أعمالهم 
ما يجلب الله من الخير بسببهم
 ويدفع من النقمة والعذاب العام 
ببركة إصلاحهم، 

كما قال تعالى:

 { وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ لِيُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ 
وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ }

[ هود: 117 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما أن يعتقد أن ذواتهم مباركة، 
فيتمسح بهم،
 ويشرب سؤرهم 
وتقبل أيديهم للبركة دائماً
 ونحو ذلك،

فهو ممنوع في غير الأنبياء
 لأوجه:

الأول:

عدم مقاربة أحدٍ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فكيف بالمساواة في البركة والفضل ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

أنه لم يرد دليلٌ شرعي
 يدل على أن غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
مثلُه في التبرك بأجزاء ذاته،

 فهو خاص به
 كغيره من خصائصه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث: 

ما قاله الشاطبي - رحمه الله - 
حين تعرض لقياس غير النبي عليه بجامع الولاية،
 قال في كتاب "الاعتصام"
(2/6-7):

 ( إلا أنه عارضنا في ذلك أصل مقطوع به في متنه،
 مشكل في تنزيله، 
وهو أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم
لم يقع من أحدٍ منهم شيء من ذلك
 بالنسبة إلى من خلفه، 

إذ لم يترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعده في الأمة 
أفضل من أبي بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنه -
 فهو كان خليفته،
ولم يُفعل به شيء من ذلك،

ولا عمر رضي الله عنه،
 وهو كان أفضل الأمة بعده،

 ثم كذلك عثمان ثم علي
 ثم سائر الصحابة، 
الذين لا أحد أفضل منهم في الأمة،

 ثم لم يثبت لواحدٍ منهم 
من طريق صحيح معروف
 أن متبركاً تبرك به 
على أحد تلك الوجوه أو نحوها (1)، 

بل اقتصروا فيهم 
على الاقتداء بالأفعال والأقوال 
والسير 
التي اتبعوا فيها النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 فهو إذاً
إجماع منهم 
على ترك تلك الأشياء ) اهـ.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):يعني التبرك بالعرق والشعر والوضوء ونحو ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذا لم يفعلوا ذلك
 مع الحسن والحسين
 - رضي الله عنهما -،
ولا فاطمة 
- رضي الله عنهم أجمعين-

فالبركة الذاتية لا تنتقل بالنطفة، 

خلافاً لمن زعم غير ذلك من غلاة الرافضة، 
ومن تبعهم من مقلدة وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:

 أن سد الذرائع قاعدة من قواعد الشريعة العظيمة
 قد دلّ عليها القرآن العظيم في مواضع،
 وفي السنة شيء كثير يقارب صحيحه المئة،

ولعلّه لهذا لم يسلسل التبرك بذوات الصالحين، 
إنما اختص به الأنبياء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الخامس:

 أن فعل هذا النوع من التبرك 
مع غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم

لا يؤمن أن يفتنه،
 وتعجبه نفسه 
فيورثه العجب والكبر والرياء
 وتزكية نفسه، 

وكل هذا من محرمات أفعال القلوب.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل*

*قال صاحب المفاهيم 
(ص156)**

 بعد أن ساق آثاراً وأحاديث 
فيها تبرك بعض الصحابة
 بذات** النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أو بعض أجزاء ذاته،
**قال:
*
*(والحاصل من هذه الآثار والأحاديث 
هو أن التبرك به صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبآثاره 
وبكل ما هو منسوب إليه سنة مرفوعة،
 وطريقة محمودة مشروعة) اهـ.*

*أقول:

*في هذا الكلام إجمال
 سببه عدم التحقيق، 
وترك تدبر النصوص، 

فصاحب المفاهيم
لم يفرِّق بين التبرك بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أو ما انفصل منه،
 وبين الآثار الأرضية من بقاع صلى فيها،
 أو جلس فيها.

الأول:
 كما تقدم بيانه قد فُعل بحضرة النبي محمدٍ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأقرَّه فهو سنة ومشروع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 وهو التبرك بالآثار الأرضية،
فليس بمشروع،

 ولذا لم يستطع صاحب المفاهيم
 أن يأتي بدليلٍ يصدق عليه دعواه العريضة 

في قوله:
 (سنة مرفوعة)،

 وهذا من عدم التفرقة بين المتفرقات،
وترك سبيل المحققين
من أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما يدل على أن التبرك بالآثار الأرضية
غير مشروع ومحدَثٌ
 أمورٌ:

الأول:

 أن هذا النوع من التبرك 
لم يكن في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 ولم يُنقل فيه شيء نقلاً مصدقاً،
لا بإسنادٍ صحيح
 ولا حسن
 ولا ضعيف،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلم يُنقل أن أحداً 
تبرك في زمانه بأثر له أرضي،

 وإذا لم ينقل مع توافر الدواعي على نقله،
 ووجود الهمم على نقل ما هو دونه بكثير:
عُلم أنه لم يكن في زمانه صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وما كان كذلك فإحداثه بدعة،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة،
 والبدع يجب النهي عنها
 ومضادتها.

وهذا ما أرشد الخليفة الراشد
إلى النهي عنه،
وعن تتبع الآثار الأرضية،
 كما مَرّ في ما رواه المعرور بن سويد الأسدي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 أن بركة ذوات الأنبياء والمرسلين
 لا تتعدى إلى الأمكنة الأرضية، 
وإلا لزم أن يكون كل أرضٍ وطئها،
 أو جلس عليها،
 أو طريق مر بها، 
تطلب بركتها،
 ويتبرك بها. 
وهذا لازم باطل قطعاً،
فانتفى الملزوم ،

وهذا جلي لمن تأمل اتساعه وتسلسله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث: 

أن طلب التبرك بالأمكنة الأرضية 
خلاف سنة الأنبياء جميعاً 
قبل نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فلم يتحروا الآثار الأرضية للأنبياء قبلهم، 
ولا أمروا بتحريها، 

وكل ما كان خلاف ذلك 
فهو مما أحدثه الخلوف 
- الذين يفعلون ما لا يؤمرون -
 بعد أنبيائهم 

حين صعبت عليهم التكاليف الشرعية، 
فرغبوا في التعلق لغفران الذنوب 
وزيادة الحسنات 
بالتبرك المبتدع 
بالآثار المكانية؛

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا قال عمر:

( إنما هلك من كان قبلكم 
بمثل هذا،
يتبعون آثار أنبيائهم )،

 وقد سبق تخريجه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:

 أن الأمكنة الأرضية 
لا تكون مباركة إلا بدوم الطاعة فيها،
 وهي سبب إعطاء الله البركة،
 فالمساجد مباركة لذلك،
 وبركتها لا تكون مع زوال الطاعات عنها.

فمما يمثل به على هذا: 

أن المساجد التي غلب عليها الحربيون 
وصيروها كنائس 
زالت عنها بركة المسجد 
التي كانت حين كان يطاع الله فيه،

 وبعد أن أُحدث فيها الشرك 
وتعبد فيها بغير شريعة الإسلام،
فالبركة تنتزع، 

وهذا مما لا منازع فيه
 ولا مجادل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الخامس:

 أن التبرك بالآثار المكانية 
وسيلة إلى ما هو أعظم:
من تقديسها والاعتقاد فيها،
 ولا غرو،
 فقد قال الإخباريون عن أولاد إسماعيل
 صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 أنهم ( ضاقت عليهم مكة،
 ووقعت بينهم الحروب والعداوات،
 وأخرج بعضهم بعضاً
 فتفسحوا في البلاد والتماس المعاش.

وكان الذي سلخ بهم 
إلى عبادة الأوثان والحجارة 
أنه كان لا يظعن من مكة ظاعن 
إلا احتمل معه حجراً من حجارة الحرم
تعظيماً للحرم وصبابة بمكة ) (1).

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1): "الأصنام"(ص6)،
 ولم أسقه للاستدلال، وإنما لبيان ما قيل في حالهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما كان هذا شأنه
فمنعه أوجب،
 إذ الوسيلة إلى ما ليس بمشروع
ليست بمشروعة
 سداً للباب،
 وقطعاً للذريعة.

إن السلامة من سلمى وجارتها  

    أن لا تحلَّ على حالٍ بواديها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السادس: 

أن تعظيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 والتماس بركته وتحريها 
يكون بما بقي اليوم
 من نوعي البركة 
وهي بركة الاتباع، 
والعمل بسنته،
 وجهاد 
أعداء سنته،
والمخالفين لأوامر شرعه، 
والمنافقين الذي فتنوا الناس
 وأضلوهم،

 وبهذا رغب السلف من التابعين وأئمة الهدى،
 الذين حققوا محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فنالهم من بركة اتباعه 
ما أذن الله فيه،

وتركوا عدا هذا 
من التبرك بالآثار الأرضية،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فعُلم من هذا
أن ما تركوه غير معروف عندهم،
 ولا هو بمشروع.

وفي هذه الأمور 
لطالب الهداية والتوفيق مقنع، 
وللراغب في سداد القول والعمل منجع، 
وإن الحق لأحق أن يتبع، 

والحمد لله الموفق للصالحات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقال صاحب المفاهيم (ص156):
*
*( وبالنصوص التي نقلناها،
يظهر كذب من زعم أن ذلك ما كان يعتني به
 ويهتم بفعله أحد من الصحابة*
*إلا ابن عمر،
وأن ابن عمر ما كان يوافقه على ذلك أحد من أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهذا جهل أو كذب** أو تلبيس.
*
*فقد كان كثير غيره يفعل ذلك ويهتم به،
 ومنهم: الخلفاء الراشدون - رضي الله عنهم-،
 وأم سلمة، وخالد بن الوليد، وواثلة بن الأسقع، 
وسلمة ابن الأكوع، وأنس بن مالك، وأم سليم، وأسيد بن حضير (1)
 وسواد ابن غزية، وسواد بن عمرو، وعبد الله بن سلام، 
وأبو موسى، وعبد الله ابن الزبير،
 وسفينة مولى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وسرة خادم أم سلمة، ومالك بن سنان،
 وأسماء بنت أبي بكر، وأبو محذورة، 
ومالك بن أنس وأشياخه من أهل المدينة 
كسعيد بن المسيب، ويحيى بن سعيد ) انتهى.*

*أقول:
*لن أطيل القول 
في تخريج ما نسبه إلى هؤلاء الصحابة والتابعين،

ولكن هنا أمور:

الأول:
 أن اتهام صاحب المفاهيم 
من قال بتفرد ابن عمر بالاهتمام بالآثار المكانية 
بالكذب ثم بالجهل والكذب والتلبيس، 
من سيئات المقال،
 وفضائح الأحوال،

إذ ما كان يُظن بالصغار 
أن يُكذِّبوا الكبار
من أئمة الحديث والفقه والدين
 الذين قالوا بتفرد ابن عمر.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):تحرف اسم حُضَير بالحاء المهملة 
إلى خضير بالخاء المعجمة،
 فصححته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:

 أن هذا القول نسبتُهُ إلى الجهل أحق، 
إذ من لم يفرِّق بين البركة الذاتية،
 والآثار المكانية 

فخليقٌ باطِّراح قوله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:

 أن من أورد أسماءهم
 إنما رُوي عنهم التبرك بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم الذاتية 
الباقية بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 والعرق والجبة والرداء وما شاكل ذلك 
على القول بصحته،

 وإلا فعند التحقيق
فلا يصح منه إلا شيء قليل.

فلِمَ يُكذَّب من يقول بالفرق
 وهو الحقيق بالنظر الصحيح، 
والقول المنيع ؟!

أما من لم يسبر العلم
ورضي منه بحظ أدنى الناس نظراً ومعرفة
فلا وزن لقوله 
عند أهل العلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه التعمية من صاحب المفاهيم
 ينخدع بها من يُحسن الظن به 
ويثق بعلمه،
 وتبعتهم يوم القيامة كبيرة 

{ إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا 
مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا }

[ البقرة: 166 ].

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يستطيع صاحب المفاهيم 
أن ينقل عن غير ابن عمر 
من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
تبركه بالآثار المكانية، 
بسندٍ صحيح
أو حسن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:

 نسبته ذلك للإمام مالك إمام المدينة وعالمها
ليست صحيحة، 
فمالك - رحمه الله -
 كان ينهى عن تتبع الآثار المكانية،

 وينقل مالك هذا عن أعلام التابعين المدنين،
 وفي كتب أصحاب مالك من هذا نصوص،

منها: 
ما قاله محدث الأندلس ابن وضاح 
(ص43)
 في كتابه "البدع والنهي عنها" 
قال: 

( وكان مالك بن أنس وغيره من علماء المدينة
يكرهون إتيان تلك المساجد،
 وتلك الآثار للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 ما عدا قباءً وأحداً ) اهـ.

فما للذي ينتسب لمذهب مالك
لا يكون مالكياً
 في هذه المسائل،
سلفياً
كما كان مالك
 رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فصل
*
*في معنى الانتساب إلى السلف،والسلفية*

المسلمون صنفان: 
سلفيون، وخلفيون.

أما السلفيون:
 فهم أتباع السلف الصالح.

والخلفيون: 
أتباع فهوم الخلف،
 ويسمون بالمبتدعة،

 إذ كل من لم يرتضِ طريقة
السلف الصالح
 في العلم والعمل،
 والفهم والفقه 

فهو 
خلفي مبتدع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والسلف الصالح: 

هم القرون المفضلة، 
وعلى رأسهم وفي مقدمتهم 
صحابة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم

الذين أثنى الله عليهم بقوله: 

{ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ
وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ 
رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ 
تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً }

 [ الفتح: 29 ] الآية.

وأثنى عليهم رسول الله بقوله: 
( خير الناس قرني
 ثم الذين يلونهم 
ثم الذين يلونهم ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتتابعت أقوال الصحابة أنفسهم، 
والتابعين لهم بإحسانٍ 
على الثناء على مجموعهم،
 والاقتداء بمسالكهم.

قال ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه -:

 (من كان منكم متأسياً 
فليتأس بأصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فإنهم كانوا أبرّ هذه الأمة قلوباً،
 وأعمقها علماً، 
وأقلها تكلفاً،
 وأقومها هدياً،
 وأحسنها حالاً،

قوم اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه 
وإقامة دينه،
 فاعرفوا لهم فضلهم،
 واتبعوهم في آثارهم،
 فإنهم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا أمر مجمع عليه
 بين أهل السنة، 
لا يخالف في ذلك منهم مخالف،

 وإذا كانوا على مثل هذا الفضل العظيم 
فلا غرو أن يتشرف المسلم 
بالانتساب إلى طرائقهم 
في فهم الكتاب والسنة،
 وتفسيرهما،
 وعملهم بالنصوص.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكانت كل فرقة ضالة من فرق الأمة
 تستدل لمراداتها ومذاهبها 
بآياتٍ وأحاديثٍ 
خلاف فهم السلف لها،
 وتوسعوا في ذلك 
حتى كفَّر بعضهم بعضاً 
وضربوا كتاب الله بعضه ببعض، 
كل ذلك بفهمهم للنصوص
حَسبَ ما تدعيه كل فرقة،

 فأصبحت كل الفرق الزائغة تقول: 
نأخذ بالكتاب والسنة،
 فالتبس الأمر
 على ضعيفي النظر، 
قليلي العلم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمخرج من هذه
الدعاوي
 والأقوال الزائغة 
هو اتباع نهج خير القرون، 

فما فهموه من النصوص
هو الحق،

وما لم يفهموه 
ولم يعملوا به
فليس من الحق.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهكذا تابعوهم بإحسانٍ
 ممن تلقوا عن الصحابة الكرام 
- رضي الله عنهم أجمعين -،

 فصار من انتسب 
إلى منهج هؤلاء الصحابة 
في فهم الكتاب والسنة، 
ومن أخذ بما صحت روايته عنهم 
مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
ومن ترك الآراء العقلية والفهم المحدَث
صار من هذا نهجة وسبيله سلفياً،

 وصار من لم يكن كذلك
خلفياً مبتدعاً،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تقرر هذا، 
فكل مسألة من مسائل العلم
لا تخلو من أحد ثلاث أحوال:

الأول:
 أن يكون الصحابة وتابعوهم
 قد قالوا بها وعملوا بها جميعاً 
أو بعضهم 
ولم يظهر له مخالف.

الثاني:

 أن يكون عمل بها بعضهم، 
وخالف فيها بعض آخر 
وهم أكثر.

الثالث: 
أن تكون المسألة 
غير معمول بها عندهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما القسم الأول:

 وهو أن يكون عمل الصحابة كلهم بالمسألة،
 أو بعضهم
 ولم يُعرف له مخالف،

فلا شك أن هذا هو السنة المتبعة، 
والنهج الواضح البين،
 والصراط المستقيم،
 والمحجة البيضاء،

فلا يحل لأحدٍ مخالفتهم في ذلك،
 وأمثلة هذا
 أشهر وأكثر من أن تذكر
 في العقائد والعبادات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما القسم الثاني: 

وهو أن يكون قد عمل بها بعضهم،
 وخالف آخرون، وهم أكثرهم، 
حيث آثر عامة الصحابة 
غير ما اختاره ذلك القليل،
 وعملوا بغير ما عمل،

قال الشاطبي
 في "الموافقات في أصول الشريعة"
(3/57)
في وجوب اتباع أكثرهم: 

( فذلك الغير هو السنة المتبعة، 
والطريق السابلة،

وأما ما لم يقع العمل عليه إلا قليلاً،
 فيجب التثبت فيه،
 وفي العمل على وفقه،
 والمثابرة على ما هو الأعم الأكثر،
 فإن إدامة الأولين للعمل على مخالفة هذا الأقل:
 إما أن يكون لمعنى شرعي،
 فلا بد أن يكون لمعنى شرعي تحروا العمل به، 
وإذا كان كذلك
 فقد صار العمل على وفق القليل 
كالمعارض للمعنى الذي تحروا، 
وموافقة ما داوموا عليه) (1) انتهى.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):وساق الشاطبي أمثلة، 
وفي "التوسل والوسيلة" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من ذلك أمثلة كثيرة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال
(3/70-71):

 ( وبسبب ذلك ينبغي للعامل أن يتحرى العمل
 على وفق الأولين،
فلا يسامح نفسه في العمل بالقليل،
 إلا قليلاً،
 وعند الحاجة ومس الضرورة
 إن اقتضى معنى التخيير،
 ولم يخف نسخ العمل،
 أو عدم صحة في الدليل،
 أو احتمالاً لا ينهض به الدليل أن يكون حجة، 
أو ما أشبه ذلك،

أما لو عمل بالقليل دائماً 
للزمه أمور:

أحدها:
 المخالفة للأولين في تركهم الدوام عليها، 
وفي مخالفة السلف الأولين ما فيها.

الثاني:
استلزام ترك ما داوموا عليه،
 إذ الفرض أنهم داووا على خلاف هذه الآثار،
 فإدامة العمل على موافقة ما لم يداوموا عليه 
مخالفة لما داوموا عليه.

والثالث:
 أن ذلك ذريعة إلى اندارس أعلام ما داوموا عليه،
واشتهار ما خالفه،
 إذ الاقتداء بالأفعال
 أبلغ من الاقتداء بالأقوال ، 

فإذا وقع ذلك ممن يقتدى به
 كان أشد.

الحذر الحذرمن مخالفة الأولين، 

فلو كان ثَـمَّ فضل ما 

لكان الأولون أحق به،

والله المستعان ) 

انتهى كلام الشاطبي
 - رحمه الله -.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما القسم الثالث:

 وهو أن تكون المسألة غير معمول بها عندهم،
 فلا مراء في
أن ما خرج عن عملهم كلهم
بدعة وشر،
 إذا كان مما يتقرب به عامله إلى ربه،

 لا إن كان من العاديات
 فالأصل فيها الإباحة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا يقال لكل من عمل عملاً 
لم يكن على طريقة السلف 
وفهمهم لنصوص الكتاب والسنة: 
إنك مبطلٌ مبتدع ،

مُتَّبعٌ غير سبيل المؤمنين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد يُحسِّن المحدثات 
التي لم يتقرب بها صحابة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أناسُ ينتسبون إلى العلم،
 في رغبات ونوازع مختلفة،
 وهو كله خطأ على الدين،
 واتباع لسبيل الملحدين، 

فإن هؤلاء الذين أدركوا هذه المدارك،
 وعبروا على هذه المسالك:

إما أن يكونوا أدركوا من فهم الشريعة
ما لم يفهمه الأولون،

 أو حادوا عن
فهمها. 

وهذا الأخير هو الصواب.

إذ المتقدمون من السلف الصالح 
هم كانوا على الصراط المستقيم،
 ولم يفهموا من الأدلة المذكورة
وما أشبهها إلا ما كانوا عليه،

وهذه المحدثات لم تكن فيهم 
ولا عملوا بها (1).

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):عن "الموافقات" للشاطبي(3/73).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمحدثات أنواع: 

فمنها الشركي،
 ومنها البدع 
التي تجر إلى الشرك،

 ومنها بدع تقضي على السنن،

 وهذه المحدثات بأنواعها 
لم تكن في زمن الصحابة والتابعين مطلقاً،

فلا كان في زمنهم قبور يُعكف عندها،
 وتبنى القبابُ عليها،
 ويستشفع بأصحابها.

ولا كان عندهم توسل بحرمة الأنبياء والصالحين
 أو جاههم أو ذواتهم، 

ولا كان عندهم تحرٍ للدعاء عند القبور،

ولا كان عندهم هذه الموالد 
والاحتفالات بمناسبتها،

كل هذا
لم يكن عندهم
بإجماع المسلمين،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا كان كذلك 
فما استدل به الخلف
من شُبه لتبرير هذه البدع

ينقسم ثلاثة أقسام:

الأول:

 آيات كريمة تأولوها على مراداتهم، 
محرِّفين لمعانيها 
عاسفين لها عسفاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني: أحاديث،

 وهي قسمان:

القسم الأول:

 أحاديث صحيحة ليست على ما فهموه،
 ولا توافق مرادهم،
 وإنما يحرِّفونها عن معانيها وسياقها.

القسم الثاني:

 أحاديث واهية أو مكذوبة ،
وما أكثرها عندهم،
 وما أشدَّ فرحهم بها،
 وما أعظم إغلاءهم لها،
 وما أحبهم لترديدها ونشرها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثالث:
 حكايات ومنامات يتناقلونها،
وكأنها من مصادر التشريع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والمخرج من الاستدلال
 بالآيات والأحاديث الصحيحة 
يكون بأمرين:

الأول:

 أن ما يستدل به المبتدعة 
ليس هو المعنى المراد،

فأهل السنة
 المتبعون لفهم السلف 
يفهمون منه
 غير ما فهمه المبتدعة،

 فيكون فهمُ الخلف مردوداً
بفهم السلف.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني:
 - وهو فرع الأول -

 أن يقال:
 هل عمل السلف الصالح بفهم الخلف 
لما يستدلون به
 أم لم يعملوا به ؟ 

والسلف
لم يعملوا بهذه المحدثات اتفاقاً،

ولن يقدر مبتدع
 أن يأتي بعمل للسلف مخالف لعمل الصحابة؛ 

لأن أهل السنة متبعون لعمل الأولين
 من الصحابة والتابعين، 

بخلاف الخلف الذين يفعلون
ما لا يؤمرون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي هذا المعنى
 ما رُوي عن عمر بن الخطاب 
- رضي الله عنه - قال:

 إنه سيأتي ناس يجادلونكم بشبهات القرآن 

فخذوهم بالسنن، 

فإن أصحاب السنن
 أعلم بكتاب الله )(1).
 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):رواه الدارمي(1/47)، واللالكائي في "السنة"،
 وابن عبد البر في "جامع بيان العلم وفضله"،
 وكذا رواه الدراقطني وابن أبي زمنين في "أصول السنة"،
 ونصر المقدسي في "الحجة على تارك المحجة"
 وآخرون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذا لا تجد فرقة من الفرق الضالة
 ولا أحداً من المختلفين
 يعجز عن الاستدلال على مذهبه 
بظواهر من الأدلة،

 والشأن والصواب
 في صحة الاستدلال 
لا بمجرد الاستدلال.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشاطبي 
بعد ذكر مجمل هذه المعاني
(3/77):

( فلهذا كله 
يجب على كل ناظرٍ في الدليل الشرعي 
مراعاة ما فهم منه الأولون،
وما كانوا عليه في العمل به،

 فهو أحرى بالصواب
 وأقوم في العلم والعمل )

 انتهى.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا تبين هذا وانجلى، 
وظهر الحق واعتلى، 
فالذين يصح 
تشرفهم 
بالانتساب
 إلى السلف الصالح 
يدورون مع هذه المسائل
 التي ذكرت.

1 - فما كان عمل الصحابة به منتشراً،
 عملوا به.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - وما تفرد به واحد منهم أو أفرادٌ 
وخالف فيه بقيتهم 
ردوه إلى الله والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 كما أمرهم ربهم بذلك 
حيث قال:

 { فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ 
فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ
 إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ 
ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً }

[ النساء: 59 ].

فأمر بالرد إلى الله 
وهو الرد إلى كلامه المنزل الحكيم
 قرآنه العظيم،

وأمر بالرد إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهو الرد إليه في حياته،
 وإلى سنته الثابتة الصحيحة بعد وفاته،

 والنظر للاتباع في عمل الأكثرين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلم يظهر بحمد الله
 في قاعدتهم إخلال،
 ولا نابها اضطراب 
وهي القاعدة البينة، 
والسبيل النهج الواضح، 
والصراط المستقيم، 

وعليها سار الأئمة الأربعة 
في أكثر فقههم 
رحمهم الله
 وأجزل لهم المثوبة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3 - وما لم يعمل به أولئك الكرام 
- أعني صحابة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أمر العبادات -

فهو مُحدَث 
أحدثه الخُلوف.

فما كفَّ الصحابة والتابعون عما كفّوا عنه
 إلا لنظر سديد، 
وفهم حميد 
لأدلة الكتاب والسنة،

ولا تركوا ما تركوا 
ما أحدثه من بعدهم 
- مع وجود أسبابه عينها 
التي برَّرَ بها المُحْدِثون محدثاتهم -

إلا عن فهم لأمور الشرع، 
وتركهم سنة متبعة
 وسبيل مقتفاة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا رغبوا فيما رغبوا عنه 
مما طلب به الخلوف الأجر والثواب
 إلا وفِعْل ما رغبوا عنه
ليس من الدين ، 

فإنهم أحرص الناس على الخير،
 وأكثرهم تحرياً 
لولوج أبواب الطاعات المشروعة،

فإنهم لا يتركون مشروعاً 
إلا وقد أتوه وطلبوا الثواب، 
وتقربوا إلى الله بعمله.

فما أفقه
 من اتبعهم في أخذهم وتركهم،
 وفقههم وعلمهم، 
وفهمهم وعملهم، 
وما أحراه 
بكل خير وقربة، 
وما أجدره 
بأن يوفق في أمره كله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الفصل السادس*


 *قال (ص10):*
*(أما هو صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فإننا نعتقد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر
 يجوز عليه ما يجوز على غيره من البشر
 من حصول الأعراض والأمراض التي لا توجب النقص والتنفير.*
*كما قال صاحب العقيدة:
*
*وجائز في حقهم من عرض  * 
*    بغير نقص كخفيف المرض ) اهـ.*

 *أقول:
*بئس ما قاله
صاحب عقيدتكم

 من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لا يصيبه إلا المرض الخفيف،
وبئس القدوة 
المقتدى بها،

فأنتم مقتدون بقوله هذا

ونحن متبعون لحبيبنا محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،

أنتم تصدقون
أقوال صاحب عقيدتكم، 

ونحن نصدِّق
 أقوال 
حبيبنا محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فبؤساً لكم 
باتباع صاحبكم،

وهنيئاً لنا 
باتباع نبينا محمدٍ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،
وصحابته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول عبد الله بن مسعود
- رضي الله عنه - 
دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وهو يوعك،

 فقلت:
يا رسول الله!
إنك توعك
وعكاً شديداً.

قال:
 (أجل
إني أوعك 
كما يوعك رجلان منكم ) 

أخرجه البخاري 
في كتاب المرضى 
من "صحيحه" 
(10/111)،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الحافظ في "الفتح":

 ( صدر هذه الترجمة لفظ حديث
 أخرجه الدارمي والنسائي في الكبرى،
 وابن ماجه، وصححه الترمذي وابن حبان والحاكم
 كلهم من طريق عاسم ابن بهدلة
 عن مصعب بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن أبيه قال: 
قلت: يا رسول الله! 
أي الناس أشد بلاءً ؟
 قال:
( الأنبياء 
ثم الأمثل فالأمثل،
 يبتلى الرجل على حسب دينه...الحديث )

اهـ كلام الحافظ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا اعتقادنا
نتبع فيه رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأنتم اتبعوا ناظم عقيدتكم 
مخالفين قول
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه.

اسمع قول عائشة 
فيما أخرجه البخاري ومسلم
 في "صحيحيهما": 

( ما رأيت أحداً
أشد عليه الوجع 
من رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالذي جرَّ الكاتب
إلى هذه المخالفة الظاهرة
 لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 هو الغلو المنهي عنه،

فانظر بطلان دعواهم،

وصحة دعوى
 المتبعين للسلف.

قال القاضي عياض 
- رحمه الله -
 في "شرح مسلم":

 ( وليعلم أنهم من البشر تصيبهم محن الدنيا، 
ويطرأ على أجسامهم 
ما يطرأ على أجسام البشر
ليتيقن أنهم مخلوقون مربوبون،
ولا يفتتن بما ظهر على أيديهم من المعجزات، 
ويلبس الشيطان من أمرهم
ما لبسه على النصارى وغيرهم ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص31):
*
*(الأدعياء والمتطفلون على بساط الحقيقة كثيرون،
 والحقيقة بريئة منهم،
 ولا تعترف لهم بصحة نسبتهم إليها)،
 ثم قال:
 (ولقد بلينا معشر المسلمين بكثير من هؤلاء،
 يعكرون صفو الأمة ويفرقون بين الجماعات ...)،
 ثم قال:
 (ويدخلون إلى تصحيح مفاهيم الإسلام من باب العقوق) اهـ.*

 *أقول:
*لقد عاشت هذه البلاد السعودية
منذ ضم الحجاز 
تحت لواء حكمها على عقيدة واحدة،
 ائتلف عليها جميع رعاياها في شتى أنحائها،
لا تسوءُهم بدعة،
 ولا يؤرقهم عصيان وكفران،

كلهم على كلمة واحدة،
 وجماعة واحدة، 
في صفوٍ من العيش،
 لا تفرقات ولا أحزاب  إقليمية، 
متحابين، 
يصحح مصيبهم مخطئهم،
 ويسدده ويقيله عثرته،
 في ما تختلف فيه الأفهام، 
ويسوغ فيه الاجتهاد والنظر،
 وكانوا متفقين في الأصول، 
لا خلاف بينهم فيها، 
ولا جدال حولها،
 إذ قر قرارها،
 وأجمع المسلمون في هذه البلاد على ذلك،
 لا نعلم مخالفاً لهم بينهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ظهر من أثار الفتنة، 
وفرَّق المسلمين،
 وعكَّر صفو الأمة،
 وجعل الجماعة الواحدة جماعات:

 فمَنِ الأدعياء المتطفلون
 الذين فعلوا هذا ؟!
 وجعلوا لا يفتؤون في الصد عن العقيدة 
التي كانت عليها هذه البلاد 
من التوحيد الخالص.

فهذا سهم 
ارتد عليك من جعبتك، 
وقول خشيت أن تُرمى به
 فسارعت إلى الرمي به.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم نقول لك: 

من هو الذي يفرِّق الجماعة ؟!
أهو الذي يدعو إلى
عقيدة التوحيد
 وإفراد الله بالعبادة
واتباع الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

 والاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة، 

حتى تكون الأمة جماعة واحدة 
معبودها واحد:
وهو الله،
وقدوتها واحد:
 هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ودليلها واحد،
 وهو الكتاب والسنة،
وتحت راية واحدة هي
راية التوحيد ؟!، 

أم الذي يدعو إلى التعلق بغير الله 
من الأولياء والصالحين،
 وإلى اتباع
الطرق الصوفية المبتدعة
وإلى الاستدلال بالأحاديث الموضوعة، 
والحكايات المكذوبة 
والمنامات الشيطانية
مما تزخر به كتب القوم ؟!

{ فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ
أَحَقُّ بِالْأَمْنِ 
إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }

[ الأنعام: 81 ].

----------


## السليماني

نسأل الله العافية 

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص33):
*
*(وهذا ما حققه علماء الأصول من سلف هذه الأمة
 - رضي الله عنهم -:
 كالإمام العز بن عبد السلام، والنووي،
 والسيوطي، والمحلي، وابن حجر) اهـ.*

 *أقول:* مما ينبغي التنبيه عليه في هذا المقام 
أن لفظ السلف له إطلاقات:

منها:
 ما هو عامٌ كلي يُعنى به 
الصحابة والتابعون وتابعوهم،
ثلاثةُ القرون المفضلة،
 وهذا المعنى هو الذي يصح عند إضافته إلى الأمة، 

كقولهم: سلف الأمة، 
وإلى هؤلاء وخاصة
الصحابة 
يُنسب السلفيون.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومعنى هذه النسبة: 
(السلفي):

أنه ينهج نهج الصحابة وتابعيهم،

 فإن اتباع الكتاب والسنة كل يدعيه،
 وكل يطمح إلى شرف الانتساب إليه،

وما كل ما ظنه المرء مطمحاً يصل إليه، 
فرب طامح تشعبت السبل به،

فالفرق الضالة 
كلها تنتسب إلى الكتاب والسنة،
 كالمعتزلة من المتقدمين،
 والقاديانية من المتأخرين،
 والرافضة المتقدمين والمتأخرين 
وغير هؤلاء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فحقيقة الانتساب الصحيح إلى الكتاب والسنة 
الذي به يفرَّق بين أهل السنة والجماعة وغيرهم
اتباع الصحابة،
 وانتهاج منهجهم، 
وارتضاء طريقتهم، 

فبهذا تنقطع الأسباب المدعاة، 
ويظهر المحق والمبطل،

وقد فُصَّل هذا الإجمال
 في موضع آخر من هذه (الورقات).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها: 

ما هو خاص 
يضاف إلى القائل بالنسبة لمن سبقه كقولهم:
 سلفنا،
 فهذا لفظ يصدق على كل من تقدم القائل،
 ولا يقتضي رفعة في رتبة شرعية، ولا منزلة دينية، 

وهذا هو الذي يستعمله المؤلفون
عند ذكر علماء الأمة الأجلاء المتأخرين 
عن مرتبة أولئك،
 وهو الذي يصدق على الذين ذكرهم المؤلف
وأقدمهم وفاة العز بن عبد السلام 
وكانت وفاته في القرن السابع،
 وآخرهم ابن حجر الهيتمي.

وهؤلاء عند علماء الشافعية متأخرون 
كما هو اصطلاحهم في المتقدمين والمتأخرين، 

وحد التفرقة رأس الأربع مئة عند الشافعية،
 فإطلاق ( سلف هذه الأمة ) عليهم 
ليس مستقيماً
 لا باقتضاء لغوي
ولا عرفي.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص41)
 في فصل (حقائق تموت بالبحث):
*
*( وذلك مثلاً كاختلاف العلماء في رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لله
 - سبحانه وتعالى - 
كيف كانت؟ 
والخلاف الطويل العريض الدائر بينهم
في ذلك الباب،
 فمن قائل: رآه بقلبه،
 ومن قائل:*
*رآه بعينه،
 وكل يورد دليله ويستنصر له بما لا طائل تحته، 
والذي أراه أن كل ذلك عبث* لا فائدة فيه،
بل ضرره أكبر من نفعه ) اهـ.

*أقول: 
*هذا قول كاتب المفاهيم الغريبة العجيبة ، 

وفي قوله من الجرأة والانتقاص للسلف الصالح
 من الصحابة ومن تبعهم بإحسان، 
ورميهم بالبحث فيما لا فائدة فيه!

 بل إنهم في زعمه 
يبحثون فيما ضرره أكبر من نفعه!
من علَّمك هذا الاختيال والزهو ؟ 

ومن صيَّرك حكماً على أقوال الصحابة
 تتهمهم بالعبث، ومباحثهم بالضرر ؟.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال أبو العباس القرطبي 
في "المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم"
(1/148) 
نسخة الأحمدية بحلب:

(واختلف قديماً وحديثاً في جواز رؤية الله تعالى،
فأكثر المبتدعة على إنكار جوازها في الدنيا والآخرة، 
وأهل السلف والسنة 
على جوازها فيهما 
ووقوعها الآخرة.

ثم هل رأى نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه أم لا ؟ 
اختلف في ذلك السلف والخلف،
 فأنكرته عائشة وأبو هريرة وجماعة من السلف، 
وهو المشهور عن ابن مسعود 
وإليه ذهب جماعة من المتكلمين ......

وذهبت طائفة أخرى من السف إلى وقوعه، 
وأنه رأى بعينيه، 
وإليه ذهب ابن عباس،
 وقال: اختص موسى بالكلام، وإبراهيم بالخلة،
 ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرؤية،
 وأبو ذر وكعب والحسن وأحمد بن حنبل،

 وحكي عن ابن مسعود وأبي هريرة
 في قولٍ لهما آخر ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وطلب دلائل هذه المسألة وسبب الاختلاف
 له موضع آخر،

وإنما المقصود هنا 
ردَّ قول الكاتب الجريء على السلف،
 أن ضرر البحث في المسألة أكبر من نفعه.

ولو كان الكاتب ذا أدب علمي ،
وورع ديني
 لما ضمَّن كلامه هذه الاتهامات

لخير القرون 
صحابة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد قال في (ص29) 
من كتابه
في العلماء والسلف الصالح:

 ( كيف يفتح الله علينا 
لنستفيد من علومهم
إذا كنا نعتقد فيها الانحراف ) اهـ، 

فهذا قوله ذكَّرناه به، 
وحَتْفَهَا
 تحمل مَعْز بأظلافها،

ويداك أوكتا وفوك نفخ، 

إذ هو مقرٌّ على نفسه 
بأن فتح باب العلوم 
لا يجتمع مع التنقص للسلف، 

وهو متهم بعض علوم الصحابة
 بالعبث والضرر،

 فصدق؛ 
فإن باب علومهم موصدٌ أمامه، 
مغلق 

لا يُفتح إلا لمن أجلَّهم 
ونظر فيما اختلفوا فيه 
وترضى عنهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فكتاب المفاهيم 
بشهادة كاتبه على نفسه
ليس له بعلوم الصحابة اتصال،
ولا ارتباط بسبب من الأسباب، 

وإن كان يدَّعي خلاف ذلك

 فرُبَّ زَعَمات 
يُسمين عَزَمات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وفي (ص38) 
عنون بـ (حقيقة الأشاعرة)
 وقال فيه:*
*( يجهل كثير من أبناء المسلمين مذهب الأشاعرة، 
ولا يعرفون من هم الأشاعرة ولا طريقتهم في أمر العقيدة..
ولا يتورع البعض أن ينسبهم إلى الضلال 
أو يرميهم بالمروق من الدين والإلحاد في صفات الله،
 وهذا الجهل بمذهب الأشاعرة 
سبب تمزق وحدة أهل السنة..الخ ).*

*نقول: 
*مذهب الأشاعرة في العقيدة معروف،
 ومخالفاته لمذهب أهل السنة محررة معلومة،
 فيجب هنا أن نذكر طرفاً من حال الأشاعرة ليتضح حالهم،
 ولا يلتبس الأمر

 فأقول:

 الأشاعرة جمع أشعري 
وهي نسبة إلى الإمام أبي الحسن علي بن إسماعيل الأشعري 
جده البعيد أبو موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه -،
 ولد سنة 260 تقريباً 
وتوفي سنة 324هـ.


مات أبوه فتزوجت أمه بعده أحد رؤوس المعتزلة وهو:
 الجبائي، فتربى الأشعري في حجره،
 حتى كانت تلمذته له خاصة،
 فعرف فكره ودرس مذهبه
 حتى بلغ أربعين سنة فيما قيل
يناظر على مذهب الاعتزال.

ثم يقال:
 إنه رقى يوم جمعة كرسياً، 
ونادى بأعلى صوته:
 من عرفني فقد عرفني،
 ومن لم يعرفني فأنا أعرفه نفسي: 
أنا فلان ابن فلان،
 كنت قلت بخلق القرآن، 
وأن الله لا يرى بالأبصار 
وأن أفعال الشر أنا أفعلها،
وأنا تائب مقلع.

وقيل غير ذلك 
واخترت أخصرها لفظاً، 

والمقصود أنه تاب من اعتزاله،
ثم بعد ذلك جلس في حلقة أصحاب ابن كُلاّب، 
فأخذ منهم زماناً،
 فكان مذهبه المتوسط الذي ينسب إليه أتباعه
 هو المذهب الكلابي
 الذي لم يتخلص من براثن الاعتزال
 وهو نفي الصفات،
 ما عدا سبعاً منها،
 والقول بالإرجاء،
 والكلام النفسي،
 ونفي الحكمة عن أفعال الله وشرعه.

ثم نظر في النصوص نظرة تعلم 
فتاب من مذهبه ذلك،
 ورجع إلى مذهب أهل الحديث في الجملة،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهاك نصوصاً من كتبه مقررة لذلك.

1 - قال في "مقالات المسلمين"
 وهو أوثق الكتب نسبه له
 بعد أن سرد مذهب أهل الحديث وعقائدهم 
بتفصيل
(1/320-325): 

(فهذه جملة ما يأمرون به ويستعملونه ويرونه،
 وبكل ما ذكرنا من قولهم نقول،
وإليه نذهب،
 وما توفيقنا إلا بالله...).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 - قال في "الإبانة" 
العبارة المشهورة المنقولة:

 ( قولنا الذي نقول به، 
وديانتنا التي ندين بها
 التمسك بكتاب ربنا،
وبسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وما روي عن الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة الحديث، 
ونحن بذلك معتصمون،
وبما كان يقول به
أبو عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل
 نضر الله وجهه،
 ورفع درجته وأجزل مثوبته
قائلون،

ولمن خالف قوله مجانبون...) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن المنتسبين إليه
بقوا على مذهبه المخالف لمذهب السلف
 في باب الصفات والقدر وغيره،

ولم يكونوا على مذهبه الأخير الذي استقر عليه،
 بل بقوا على مذهبه الذي رجع عنه 
والذي هو ضلال وخروج
 عن منهج السلف،

 فكيف يقال
 إن تضليل الأشاعرة
 تمزيق لوحدة أهل السنة ؟! 

بل نقول إن الدفاع عن مذهب الأشاعرة
 – وهو مذهب باطل – 
هو التمزيق لوحدة أهل السنة، 

حيث حُسب على أهل السنة 
من ليس منهم

 ليحل مذهبهم الباطل
على مذهبهم الحق
 ويدسَّ في صفوفهم
من ليس منهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص38) عن الأشاعرة :
*
*(* *هم الذين قال عنهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية**: 
( والعلماء أنصار علوم الدين،
 والأشاعرة أنصار أصول الدين )
 "الفتاوى"
 الجزء الرابع ) اهـ.*


 *أقول:
*ما قال هذا شيخ الإسلام ، 
وإنما نقله في فتوى له
(4/16)
 عن العز بن عبد السلام من قوله،
 وهذا نصه:

( رأيت في فتاوى الفقيه أبي محمد فتوى طويلة،
 فيها أشياء حسنة،
 قد سئل بها عن مسائل متعددة، 
قال فيها:
 فذكر نقولاً منها قوله:
 قال:
 (وأما لعن العلماء لأئمة الأشعرية،
 فمن لعنهم عزر، وعادت اللعنة عليه، 
فمن لعن من ليس أهلاً للعنة وقعت اللعنة عليه. 
والعلماء أنصار فروع الدين،
 والأشعرية أنصار أصول الدين).

هذا كلام العز بن عبد السلام،

وتعقبه شيخ الإسلام بقوله:

 ( فالفقيه أبو محمد أيضاً
 إنما منع اللعن، وأمر بتعزير اللاعن
 لأجل من نصروه من "أصول الدين"،
وهو ما ذكرناه
 من موافقة القرآن والسنة والحديث، 
والرد على من خالف القرآن والسنة والحديث

 ولهذا كان أبو إسحاق يقول: 

إنما نفقت الأشعرية عند الناس
بانتسابهم إلى الحنابلة ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا ظاهر عليه وعلى أئمة أصحابه
 في كتبهم ومصنفاتهم 
قبل وقوع الفتنة القشيرية ببغداد.

ولهذا قال أبو القاسم ابن عساكر 
في "مناقبه":

 ( ما رأيت الحنابلة والأشاعرة
 في قديم الدهر متفقين غير مفترقين،
 حتى حدثت فتنة ابن القشيري) الخ كلام الشيخ.

فعُلم بهذا أن شيخ الإسلام
 ما أطلق بأن الأشاعرة أنصار الدين،
 بل إنه ردَّ على أبي محمد بن عبد السلام
 إطلاقه ذلك القول؛

لأنهم إنما يمدحون 
بما وافقوا فيه الكتاب والسنة، 

ويذمون بما خالفوا فيه 
القرآن والحديث.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالأشاعرة نصروا الدين في مسائل
نقضوا بها على المعتزلة، 
وأحسنوا،

 ولكنهم لم يتبعوا القرآن والحديث
 في مسائل معروفة من الأصول،

 فلذا إنما نصروا جانباً، 
وعظمت الفتنة بهم 
فيما ضلوا فيه 
عن القرآن المجيد والحديث.

وكاتب المفاهيم
 ليس ذا تحرٍ في نقوله،
 بل إنه مقلِّد في عباراته،

 فهذه الجملة من قول العز بن عبد السلام
 قد نسبها إلى شيخ الإسلام ترويجاً لها 
رجلٌ أشعري معاصر،
 يقطن مكة الآن،
وجل من ترى اليوم منهم شيوخاً وصغاراً 
منهجهم 
عدم التثبت، 
وترك التوقي، 
والتلبيس
 والتزوير،

فالله المستعان.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال (ص29) 
في تعداد أسماء الأشاعرة:

 (* *وأبو حيان التوحيدي صاحب "البحر المحيط"** ).*

*أقول:
*كيف يُؤمن على تصحيح المفاهيم ،
وتفسير القرآن 
وشرح الحديث 

مَنْ لا يفرِّق
 بين أسماء العلماء 
ولا يعرفهم.

فمن كان هذا شأنه
 وتلك علومه

 فسيخلط حين ينسب الأقوال 
ويتقوَّل على أهل العلم ما لم يقولوه، 

فربما يقول القول محمدُ بنُ إسحاق بن خزيمة،
 فيجعله لمحمد بن إسحاق بن يسار صاحب السيرة،

 وربما يروي أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين خبراً 
فيجعله من مرويات أبي نعيم أحمد بن عبد الله الأصبهاني،

 وربما ينقل عن محمد بن إدريس أبي حاتم الرازي 
ويجعله لمحمد بن إدريس الشافعي،

 وربما ينسب لأبي داود السجستاني 
ما لأبي داود الطيالسي،

وربما ينقل عن أبي زرعة العراقي
 ما لأبي زرعة الرازي، 
كما صنعه بعضهم،

 وهكذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي علوم اللغة

 ربما نسب لابن هشام صحاب السيرة
 ما لابن هشام شارح مقصورة ابن دريد
أو لابن هشام النحوي شارح الألفية، 

وربما نسب ما لأبي عبيد
 لأبي عبيدة،
 أو ما للأخفش الأوسط سعيد بن مسعدة 
ما لأخفش آخر،
 كعلي بن سليمان أو غيره،

 وربما نقل عن الأزهري أبي منصور 
ويظنه الأزهري خالداً المتأخر 
شارح "أوضح المسالك" وغيره،

 وهكذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي علوم القراءات 

ربما عزا القول أو القراءة لابن كثير المكي، 
فظُنت لابن كثير المفسر،
 وبينهما قرون،

 وربما نسب لنافع المدني 
ما لنافع مولى ابن عمر،

 وربما ذكر قراءة عاصم بن أبي النجود
 فظُنت كمنزلة روايته عند المحدثين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي علوم الفقه: 

ربما خَلَطَ بين ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام أبي العباس
 وبين جده أبي البركات،

 وربما نسب ما لابن حجر العسقلاني
 لابن حجر المكي، 

وربما ظن قول ابن عبد الهادي يوسف 
قولاً لابن عبد الهادي محمد بن أحمد،

 وربما خَلَطَ بين الهيثمي والهيتمي، 

وربما ظن ابن نجيم صاحب "البحر الرائق"
هو ابن نجيم صاحب"النهر الفائق"،

 وربما ظن الزيلعي الفقيه 
هو الزيلعي صاحب "نصب الراية".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسرد بقية العلوم، 
أو الاستفاضة فيما أشير إليه ليعلم؛ 
فلا يخرج بنا عن المقصود
 الذي مثلنا بنظيره، 
وألمعنا إلى قليله.

وإني لا ينقضي عجبي 
من قول الكاتب:
 أبو حيان التوحيدي صاحب "تفسير البحر المحيط"،

ثم أعجب أكـثر 
حين أرى أسماء العلماء 
الذين صدروا كتابه بالتقريظات والثناء العاطر،
 وكلهم يزعم أنه قرأ الكتاب!

ومنهم من حُلّي اسمه بالقاضي العلامة المؤرخ (!) الفقيه،
ومنهم العلامة المحدث المحقق،
 ومنهم العلامة الفقيه، 
ومنهم العلامة الفقيه الأصولي
الذي امتدح كتاب "المفاهيم" بقوله:

بحث دقيق عميق
 لا يقوم له     خبط وخَلْطٌ 
وتدليس وإيهام
ومنها تقاريظ لم تُنشر تواضعاً!

كيف يفوت المقرظين 
هذا الخلط العجيب
 بين رجلين عاش أحدهما في القرن الرابع،
 والآخر في السابع والثامن الهجريين ؟! 

كيف لم تمر عليهم هذه العبارة ويصححوها ؟!
أو هي مرَّت ولم يعرفوها ؟!

ما من شك أن المستنتج 
أنهم لم يقرؤوا كتابه ،

 إذ فَوْت مثل هذا على أمة من العلماء لا يتصور
إلا بأحد سببين، 

الأول: ذكرناه،
 والآخر: نطويه 
ليتفكر فيه
اللبيب.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المتوسط من طلبة العلم 
يدرك من هو التوحيدي،
 ومن صاحب "البحر المحيط"،

فهاكَ 
يا من زبزب 
قبل أن يحصرم

 ترجمة الرجلين،
 لعلّها تكون لجاماً 
عن الإعجاب بالنفس،
 أو الإعجاب بالتقريظات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما التوحيدي
 فهو علي بن محمد بن العباس البغدادي،

 قال الذهبي فيه
( الضال الملحد... صاحب التصانيف الأدبية والفلسفية ) اهـ .

 ولد نحو سنة 335هـ 
وهلك نحو سنة 414هـ أو فيها.

له تصانيف فمما طبع:
 "الإمتاع والمؤانسة"،
 وفيه ذكر اتصاله بإخوان الصفا، 
وله"البصائر والذخائر"، 
و"الصداقة والصديق"، 
و"مثالب الوزيرين، وغيرها.

ومذهبه غامض يتدسس فيه
 وله إعجاب بالمعتزلة،

 وكأنه لذلك سمى نفسه التوحيدي، 
نسبة إلى توحيدهم الذي هو نفي الصفات،

 وقيل نسبة تمرٍ بالعراق 
يقال له: توحيد،
 وليس بمستقيم.

والتوحيدي يشبه أن يكون من إخوان الصفا الباطنيين،
أو من أتباع الإسماعيليين 
 فإنه يردد آراءهم في كتبه،
 وهذه الآراء شر محض، 
وفلسفة صرفة،
ودين غير دين الإسلام.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما أبو حيان الأندلسي 

صاحب تفسير "البحر المحيط" 
فهو أثير الدين محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن يوسف بن حيَّان 
الأندلسي الغَرْناطي النفزي، 
نسبة إلى نِفْزة، قبيلة من البربر.

قال ابن العماد
 في "شذرات الذهب"(6/145):

 (نَحْوي عصره، ولُغويه،
 ومفسره ومحدثه ومقريه ومؤرخه وأديبه،
 ولد بمَطْخشَاش مدينة من حضيرة غرناطة
 في آخر شوال سنة 654هـ) اه

ـ وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في "الدرر الكامنة"
(4/304): 

(كان ظاهرياً وانتمى إلى الشافعية،
 واختصر "المنهاج"،
 وكان أبو البقاء يقول:
 إنه لم يزل ظاهرياً،

قلت:
 كان أبو حيان يقول:
 محال أن يرجع عن مذهب الظاهر 
من علق بذهنه ) اهـ.

توفي سنة745 هـ، 

وهو قائل هاتيك الأبيات 
في شأن الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية
 لما دخل مصر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*قال الكاتب (ص9):
*
*( جاء في الحديث: ( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ).
 والمعنى أن إطراءه والتغالي فيه والثناء عليه
 بما سوى ذلك هو محمود،

ثم قال:
 ( نعم يجب علينا أن لا نصفه بشيءٍ من صفات الربوبية، 

ورحم الله القائل حيث قال:*
*دع ما ادعته النصارى في نبيهم     * 
* واحكم بما شئت مدحاً فيه واحتكم
*
*فليس في تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم بغير صفات الربوبية
 شيء من الكفر والإشراك
 بل ذلك من أعظم الطاعات والقربات..) انتهى.*

 *أقول:
*أهل السنة والحديث 
- بحمد لله وتوفيقه -
 يعظِّمون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بما أمرنا أن نعظِّمه به، 
من الإيمان به وبما جاء به،
 وتعزيره وتوقيره،
 واتباع النور الذي جاء به،
 والاستنان بهديه وسنته في الأمور كلها.

وهم يحبون حديثه وسنته،
 ويدافعون عنها،
 وينافحون عن أقواله، 
ولا يرتضون أن ينسب أحد إليه
ما لم يقله،
 أو يترجح أنه ما قاله.

يعرفون منزلته التي أنزله الله 
فلا ينزلونه عنها وحاشاهم،
ولا يرفعونه عنها كما فعله الغلاة، 

وهم في كل ذلك متبعون 
طريقة الصحابة 
- رضي الله عنهم أجمعين -،

 ومن بعدهم 
من أئمة الهدى والدين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم لما ظهرت طوائف الابتداع
كالصوفية الغُلاة

أظهروا فتنة عظيمة 
فتنوا بها الناس ألا هي: 

إظهار تعظيم رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالأقوال،
وهجر اتباعه بالأفعال ،

فخالفوا أمر رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

وطريقة أصحابه الكرام 
الخلفاء الراشدين
 فمن بعدهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأدخل أولئك المتصوفة 
من الأحاديث المكذوبة والموضوعة 
ما لا يكاد يحصى 

عن قلة علم 
وجهل بالحديث، 
أو عن قصد وعمد، 

وأشيعت في الناس وانتشرت 
حتى هجرت السنن الصحيحة 
واتبعت الأحاديث المردودة،

 وهم معترفون
 بأنهم لا يعرفون الحديث ومخارجه،
 ولا صحيحه من بهرجه،

 ومن نظر في كتب القوم
وجد ذلك جلياً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسياق كاتب المفاهيم لحججه 
يبين ضعف الاستدلال والتقليد،

 فهو مطلق لنفسه
الحبل على الغارب،

 فهذا الحديث الذي استدل به
 أخرجه البخاري في "صحيحه"
(6/478) 
عن عمر مرفوعاً:
 ( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم،
 فإنما أنا عبد 
فقولوا:
عبدُ الله ورسوله ).

والكاتب وضع يده على بقية الحديث 
لئلا يفهم منه قاري كلامه الفهم الصحيح

 واجتزاؤه هذا مُخلٌّ ،
 وهو من باب التحريف لحديث الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم تحريف معنى،
 إذ لا يتضح المعنى إلا بإتمامه،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن معنى الحديث: 

لا تتجاوزوا الحد في مدحي
فيُفضي بكم ذلك
 إلى ما آل بالنصارى
 لما أغرقوا في مدح وتعظيم عيسى
- عليه السلام -،

 فإنهم رأوا ما أجراه الله على يديه من معجزات
 كإحياء الموتى وإسماع الصم وإعادة الأبصار
 مع ضميمة كونه كلمة الله،
فادَّعوا فيه الألوهية.

فالكاف في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( كما ) ليست كاف تشبيه،

إنما هي كاف التعليل
 التي تدل على مآل الحال.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

جاء في إنجيل"برنابا"
 في الفصل الرابع والتسعين 
قول عيسى - عليه السلام -:

( إني أشهد أمام السماء،
 وأشهد كل ساكن على الأرض
أني برئ من كل ما قاله الناس عني 
من أني أعظم من بشر؛

لأني بشر مولود من امرأة، 
وعرضة لحكم الله،
 أعيش كسائر البشر 
عرضة للشقاء العام ).


ثم جاء فيه
رد النصارى عليه:

(قال الوالي وهيرو دوس:
 يا سيد!
إنه لمن المحال أن يفعل بشر ما أنت تفعله،
فلذلك لا تفقه ما تقول) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا قول عيسى - عليه السلام -،

وقد أخبر الله عنه في المائدة،
أنه قال:

 { مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ 
أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ 
رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ

وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ
 فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي 
كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ 
وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }

 [ المائدة: 117 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال لهم: 

{ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُم } 

[ المائدة: 72 ]،

وقال:

 { إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ 
مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ }

[ الصف: 6 ]،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال شيخ الإسلام
 في "رده على البكري"
(ص105): 

( فلو امتثلوا أمره كانوا مطيعين لرسل الله،
 موحدين لله،
 ونالوا بذلك السعادة من الله تعالى
 في الدنيا والآخرة،

فغلوا فيه 
واتخذوه وأمه إلهين من دون الله:
يستغيثون به 
وبغيره من الأنبياء والصالحين، 
ويطلبون منهم،
ويشركون بهم،

وكذَّبوا بالرسول 
الذي بشَّر به، 
وحرَّفوا التوراة 
التي صدق بها،

 وظنوا في ذلك 
أنهم معظِّمون للمسيح، 
وكان هذا من
جهلهم وضلالهم.

فإنهم كلما أطاعوه فيما دعاهم إليه 
كان له مثل أجورهم، 
وكانت طاعتهم له،
والإقرار بعبوديته،
وبما بشَّر به فيه:
 وله ولهم من الأجر ما لا يحصيه إلا الله،

 ففوَّتوا هذا الأجر والثواب عليهم وعليه،
وله ولهم فيه الخير المستطاب،

 واعتاضوا عن ذلك
بما ضرَّهم في الدنيا والآخرة.

وإذا بُيِّن لهم قدر المسيح
 فقيل لهم:

 { مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ
إِلَّا رَسُولٌ
 قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ 
وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ }

[ المائدة: 75 ]،

قالوا:
إن هذا تنقُّص بالمسيح،
 وسب له واستخفاف بدرجته 
وسوء أدب معه،

بل قالوا:

 هذا كفر وجحد لحقه، 
وسلب لصفات الكمال الثابتة له ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي حديث عمر
 ( لا تطروني ) 

إرشاداً إلى قطع وسائل الإطراء 

والأمر بأن نقول فيه:

عبدُ الله ورسوله ،
هذا الذي ارتضاه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه،

أفلا نرتضي
لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ما ارتضاه هو لنفسه ؟! 

وقد نهى عن تعظيمه بأحاديث كثيرة؛
قطعاً وحسماً لمادة الإطراء 
المستوجبة لرفعه فوق منزلته
 التي أنزله الله،
 المؤدية لوصفه بما لا يجوز إلا لله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثم إن قول الكاتب:
 ( نعم يجب علينا أن لا نصفه بشيء من صفات الربوبية.

 ورحم الله القائل حيث قال:
*
*دع ما ادعته النصارى في نبيهم * 
*  واحكم بما شئت مدحاً فيه واحتكم ).*

أقول:

إن قولك كله 
من مشكاة هذا القائل الذي أبهمته،
 وأنت من أحفظ الناس لاسمه، 
إنه البوصيري
صاحب البردة، 
فلمَ أبهمتَه ،
 وتركت التصريح باسمه ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقولك هذا
 من أقوال شُرَّاح البردة،
يتناقله الضُّلال من قديم
 في ردودهم على أهل الحق،

 وعلمهم حول البردة يدندن،

قال الأزهري في شرحه للبيت
(ص32):
( اترك ما قالته النصارى 
- في نبيهم عيسى بن مريم - عليهما السلام -
 أنه ابن الله
 كما أخبر الله - سبحانه وتعالى - عنهم،
 فإن نبينا نهى عن مثل ذلك، 
حيث قال:
 ( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى عيسى )،
 أي: لا تصفوني بذلك، 

واحكم بعد ذلك له صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بما شئت من أوصاف الكمال اللائقة بجلال قدره،
 وخاصم في إثبات فضائله ) اهـ .

يعني
 لا تقولوا ابن الله
 وقولوا بعد ذلك 
ما شئتم
من الغلو والشرك ،

 وهذا من فروع الإطراء
 الذي نهى عنه ،
 وقعوا فيه، 
فالغلو شرٌّ  كله،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقادهم الغلو
 إلى قولٍ خطير، 
عظيم شرُّه،

وهو قول البوصيري:

لو ناسبت قدرَه آياتُه عظماً   
  أحيا اسمه حين يدعى دارس الرمم

قال إبراهيم الباجوري 
شارحاً للبيت
 (ص33):

(لو ناسبت آياته قدره في العظم 
لكان من جملة آياته
 أن يحيى اسمه دارس الرمم 
حين يدعى به،

فلم تناسب آياته قدره في العظم،
 وهو المطلوب؛
 لأن الواقع 
أن قدره صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم من آياته، 
حتى من القرآن المتلو 
بخلاف غير المتلو ) انتهى(1).

 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
(1):قال الإمام ابن جرير الطبري 
في كتابه "التبصير في معالم الدين":

 (من ادعى أن قرآناً في الأرض،
 أو في السماء سوى القرآن الذي نتلوه بألسنتنا 
أو نكتبه في مصاحفنا، 
أو اعتقد ذلك بقلبه أو أضمره في نفسه،
 وقاله بلسانه
فهو بالله كافر 
حلال الدم 
وبرئ من الله،
والله منه بريء ) اهـ المقصود منه، 

نقله عنه القاضي أبو يعلى 
في كتابه "إبطال التأويلات لأخبار الصفات"
 (ص8-9 نسختي الخطية).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فانظر ما جرَّه إطراء البوصيري 
من المعاني المستولية الوخيمة،
 التي تنادي عليهم بالويل والثبور
 من كل سهل وجبل، 
وغَوْرٍ ونجد،

حتى اتهموا الله بأنه لم يوفِّه حقه،

فاللهم !
إنا نبرأ إليك 
من هذا القول
 وقائله 
وممن ارتضاه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خاتمة*

الحمد لله بدءاً وانتهاءً ، 
والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمدٍ 
وعلى آله وصحبه،

أما بعد:

فهذا نهايةُ ما أردتُ الردَّ عليه
 من كتاب "مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح"،

وبقيت مسائل تعرَّض لها لم أتناولْها 
كالمولد، وشد الرحل لزيارة القبر النبوي،
 والخصائص النبوية،
 ونحوها من المباحث؛ 

لأجل أن منها ما قد أشبع الكلامُ عليه،
 ومنها ما لا يتسع الكلامُ في أخبارها،
 روايةً ودرايةً.

وإني أسألُ الله العلي القديرَ، 
العليمَ الحكيمَ، 
أن يُبَصَّرنا بأنفسنا،
 وينفع بما كتبتُ،
 والله المسؤولُ
أن يُوفقنا للالتزام بدينه ، 
وتوحيده ،
كما يحبُّ ويرضى، 

وأن لا يَكِلَنا لأنفسنا.

وآخر دعوانا 
أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*هذه مفاهيمنا*

*كتبه*

فضيلة الشيخ
*صالح بن عبد العزيز بن محمد آل الشيخ*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

رد على كتاب

"مفاهيم يجب أن تصحح"

لمحمد بن علوي المالكي


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=144


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

*دليل موضوعات الكتاب*

مقدمة

الباب الأول

تعريف الوسيلة، ومناقشة الكاتب في تعريفه

رد كلام الكاتب في التوسل المبتدع بالذوات والجاه ونحوها

كلام الكاتب حول حديث توسل آدم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبيان ما فيه

استخراج الكاتب علة للتوسل بالنبي وتعديته الحكم بالقياس،
ورده وأول من قاس مثل قياسه، ونتيجة ذلك

أثر توسل اليهود بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل نبوته،
وبيان أنه كذب موضوع

حديث توسل الأعمى في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه،
والكلام عليه

رواية تعليم عثمان بن حنيف من أبطأ عليه عثمان بالإجابة،
ضعيفة جداً، وباطلة منكرة

تجويز الكاتب الاستغاثة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته،
وبيان أنه شرك

افتراء كاتب المفاهيم على صحابي لنصرة هواه

آثار فيها ذكر المحبوب لإزالة خدر الرجل، 
وجهل الكاتب بها رواية ودراية

سياق الكاتب أحاديث فيها أدعية لمن ضلّ في فلاة ونحوه،
وتخريجها، ورد كلام الكاتب

زعم الكاتب أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
كأنه توسل بجبريل في دعاءٍ له، ورد افترائه

رد كلام الكاتب حول معنى توسل عمر بالعباس

حديث قبر فاطمة بنت أسد،
وتوسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمن قبله،
وبيان جهالة الكاتب في تخريجه، وتلبيسه

حديث نداء رجل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبره زمن القحط، وضعفه،
وتوجيه كلام ابن كثير، وابن حجر

كذب الكاتب على ابن حجر

قد يورد بعض المؤرخين ما يستنكر شرعاً،
والجواب عن ذلك

حديث ( أسألك بحق السائلين عليك ) وتخريجه،
والكلام عليه رواية ودراية

الرد على زعم الكاتب أن التبرك هو معنى التوسل بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم

احتجاج الكاتب بالإسرائليات، وإلزامه بأثر إسرائيلي ينقض دعواه

تقديم بني إسرائيل التابوت في معاركهم،
وبطلان استدلال الكاتب به أثراً ونظراً

بيان أن حديث الدارمي في فتح كوة من قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى السماء لاستنزال المطر،
باطل وضعيف الإسناد جداً، وقول ابن تيمية إنه كذب

الكلام على قصة العتبي، وتوجيه نقل من نقلها،
وبيان ضعف عبارة الكاتب علمياً

سرد الكاتب أسماء بعض من أورد الآثار الضعيفة في التوسل وقوله:
إنهم يتوسلون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والرد عليه

الرد على افتراء الكاتب في أن الاستغاثة بالمقربين عند الشدائد
 أجمع عليها الأنبياء والمرسلون وقررها رب العالمين، 
تعالى الله عما يقوله الظالمون علواً كبيراً

تحريف الكاتب النقل عن شيخ الإسلام لنصرة هواه في التوسل،
 والرد عليه

حديث عرض الأعمال عليه، والكلام عليه رواية ورد الاستدلال به

افتراؤه على الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في أنه لا ينكر التوسل البدعي، 
وجهله بطريقة الشيخ في الدعوة

الرد على شناعة الكاتب
 حيث قال إن التوسل ليس مقصوراً على الدائرة الضيقة
التي يظنها أهل السنة،
ويعني بـ (الدائرة الضيقة) التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته والأعمال الصالحة


الباب الثاني

الشرك في قوم نوح

الشرك في قوم إبراهيم

أصل ما بعد هذين الصنفين من الشرك نابع منهما ومن فلسفتهما

الشرك في العرب

دخول الشرك لهذه الأمة عن طريق الباطنيين

قول الكاتب إن ما حكاه الله عن المشركين في القرآن
لم يقولوه جادين في إقرارهم بالربوبية

توحيد الربوبية والألوهية، والفرق بينهما، 
وإقرار المشركين بالأول دون الثاني

دلائل ذلك من القرآن

دليل ذلك من السنة

من شعر العرب الدال على ذلك

مسألة (المجاز العقلي)، ورد احتجاج الكاتب به في تجويز الشرك الأكبر

رد اعتقاد الكاتب أن المشرك من أشرك في الربوبية،
أما السببية والتوسط فليس شركاً عنده

رد قوله: (لا سبيل لتكفير المؤمنين بإسناد شيءً لغير الله)

اعتقاد المشركين اليوم بأن أصحاب القبور، والمشايخ المعبودين يتصرفون في الكون

قول الكاتب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه:
(دائم العناية بأمته، متصرف بإذن الله في شؤونها، 
خبير بأحوالها، وهذا شرك في الربوبية، والعياذ بالله

تجويز الكاتب أن يطلب من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الشفاء وقضاء الدين،
 احتجاجاً بالمجاز العقلي على فهمه للشرك

مسألة المجاز، وهل يوجد في اللغة أم لا؟ وتحقيق المقام

الباب الثالث

معنى الشفاعة لغة،
 وما ورد في القرآن من الشفاعة المنفية والمثبتة

معنى الشفاعة المنفية

ليس للأنبياء حق على الله في أن يجيب كل ما دعوا، ودلائله

معنى الشفاعة المثبتة

شفاعة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

تجويز الكاتب طلب الشفاعة من النبي محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره، ورد ذلك

تلبيس الكاتب
 بجعل الشفاعة أعطيت للأنبياء والمؤمنين مطلقاً، بالتواتر المعنوي

رد قول الكاتب أن الدعاء مأذون فيه مقدور عليه من الأموات

تناقض الكاتب وتلبيسه 
في تقريره أن الشفاعة وإن طلبت في الدنيا فمحلها الآخرة

جهل الكاتب بمعتقد أهل التوحيد والسنة، واحتجاجه بحياة الشهداء

تعاظم الكاتب وزعمه أنه يعلم شؤون الأرواح،
وجزمه بأنها: (تجيب من يناديها، وتغيث من يستغيث بها،
كالأحياء سواء بسواء بل أشد وأعظم)

رد قوله، وبيان أن ذلك من فعل الشياطين عند القبور، ليضلوا بني آدم

رد كلام الكاتب الفاسد على حديث ابن عباس:
( إذا سألت فاسأل الله )

تجويز الكاتب الشرك، في قول القائل:
(يا رسول الله أريد أن ترد عيني
أو يزول عنا البلاء أو يذهب مرضي) ونحو ذلك

نقول عن المشركين 
في أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتصرف في الدنيا حيث شاء

رد كلام الكاتب على حديث يروى
(أنه لا يستغاث بي وإنما يستغاث بالله)

بيان تنقص الكاتب لأبي بكر الصديق في شرحه للحديث


الباب الرابع:

التكفير

نقول عن كتب فقهية من باب المرتد،
فيها أن المسلم قد يكفر بأشياء

نقول عن أهل العلم في كفر عباد القبور

سبب خفاء هذا الحكم على بعض المنتسبين للعلم المتأخرين

رد أقوال الكاتب في أن هذه الأمة لا يكون فيها شرك، خاصة الجزيرة


الباب الخامس:

التبرك

المعنى اللغوي لـ (التبرك)، والآيات في ذلك

البركة لله، لا يجوز أن تطلب من غيره

البركة نوعان: خاصة وعامة

تقسيم البركة الخاصة إلى: بركة ذات، وبركة عمل ودليله

البركة الخاصة اللازمة لذوات الأنبياء قد تتعدى بركتها بالذوات

البركة الخاصة بأماكن العبادة والصفات، 
لا تتعدى بركتها بالعين، بل بالعمل

التبرك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

التبرك بذوات الصالحين

رد بعض آراء الكاتب في التبرك

فصل في معنى الانتساب إلى السلف


الباب السادس

عقيدة الكاتب
أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تصيبه الأمراض،
إلا ما لا يوجب التنقيص من خفيف المرض، ورده

رمي الكاتب الدعاة إلى معتقد السلف بالتفرقة بين الأمة، 
وهو أحق بتهمته

لفظة السلف له إطلاقات

رمي الكاتب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالبحث 
فيما ضرره أكبر من نفعه، بالالتزام

الأشاعرة

تلبيس الكاتب وكذبه في النقل عن ابن تيمية،
وتقليده لأشعري معاصر

خلط الكاتب بين أبي حيان التوحيدي، وأبي حيان الأندلسي،
 ومتابعة كل من قرظ كتابه له على هذا الخلط،
 وهم يزعمون قراءة الكتاب

قول الكاتب في إن إطراء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بغير جعله ولداً لله أو أقنوماً، جائز

قول شراح البردة موافقة لصاحبها
 أن قدره أرفع من جميع الآيات التي أوتيها،
 وقول الباجوري: حتى من القرآن...الخ

خاتمة
ا . هـ
باختصار وتصرُّف يسير

==========

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى :

{ وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ
 وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ 

وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ 
سُلْطَانًا نَصِيرًا 

وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ 
وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ 
إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا }

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

استكمالًا للفائدة

سيتم نقل ما كتبه أهل العلم 
في الرد على

[ داعية الشرك الصوفي
محمد علوي مالكي ]

وسنبدأ بعون الله وتوفيقه
بكتاب

*مجدد ملة عمرو بن لُحي* 
*وداعية الشرك في هذا الزمان*
 
*للعلامة الشيخ*
 *سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
 
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=546

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
الحمد لله الذي أنزل في محكم كتابه المبين 
" ما كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب والحكم والنبوة 
ثم يقول للناس 
كونوا عبادا لي من دون الله  
ولكن كونوا ربانيين 
بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب 
وبما كنتم تدرسون 
 ولا يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابا
أيأمرُكم بالكفرِ 
 
بعد إذ أنتم مسلمون " ، 

وقال جل ذكره : 
" وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول 
إلا نوحي إليه
 أنه لا إله إلا أنا
 فاعبدون " . 
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك 
على إمام الموحدين وخاتم النبيين 

الذي أخرج الله به من سبقت سعادته
من ظلمات الشرك والضلال 
 إلى نور التوحيد والسنة ،
 
ومن عبادة العباد 
إلى عبادة رب العباد، 

ومن جور الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام ،
ومن ضيق الدنيا إلى سعة الدنيا والآخرة ،
وحمى به جَنَابَ التوحيد 
 وسد كل الذرائع 
إلى الشرك ، 
فكان مما أعلن لأمته وأبان من سنته  
" لا تطروني
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم
 فإنما أنا عبد 
فقولوا 
عبدُ الله ورسوله " 
صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه أجمعين . 
أما بعد  
فإلى شيوخنا الكرام وعلمائنا الأفاضل 
وإخواننا طلبة العلم 
نتوجه بهذه الكلمات المسطرة 
لإعلام من لم يبلغه الأمر منهم 
وحض من بلغه على القيام بالواجب
 حماية لتوحيد الله وصيانة لجنابه
وذبا عن سنة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وغيرة على دعوته . 
وموجب هذا  
أنه ظهر منذ أشهر في بلد الله الحرام
وغيرها من البلاد  
كتاب لداعية الشرك في هذا الزمان 

ومجدد ملة عمرو بن لحي المدعو 
( محمد بن علوي المالكي )  
أسماه " شفاء الفؤاد بزيارة خير العباد" . 
طبعته ونشرته
وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف بدولة الإمارات . 
وقدم له وزيرها
بمقدمة أثنى فيها على الكتاب وعلى مؤلفه مدعيا أنه :
" قد جلا فيه وجه الصواب
وأصاب كبد الحقيقة 
وأوضح سبيل الرشد
بالأدلة الساطعة والبراهين القاطعة 
بأسلوب علمي دقيق وتوفيق رائع عميق .." 
إلى آخر
ما هذى به . 
وقد تلقف
أهل البدع 
ومروجو الضلالة 
ودعاة الشرك والخرافة
هذا الكتاب فنشروه على العامة
ولبَّسوا به على الناس ، 
وتحمسوا في نظرهم ،
للأخذ بالثأر
ورد الاعتبار لمؤلفه 
بعد أن هتك الله ستره
وفضح أمره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فرأيت أن أُجمل
 بعض مصائبه 

في ورقات قلائل
 وأبعث بها إلى من يهمه الأمر 
مقرونة بصورة من الكتاب
 لمن لم يطلع عليه بعد ،

 رجاء أن يرفع الله عنا الإثم 
ويدفع العذاب 
ويبعث الهمم .

والكتاب محشو بما اشتملت عليه 
مصنفات الغالين قبله ( كالسبكي) 
من بدع الزيارة وحكاياتها المصنوعة
 بل الأحاديث الضعيفة 
والموضوعة 
التي يتناقلونها جيلا بعد جيل

 مع بيان أئمة الحديث - رحمهم الله - لحالها
 ولو لم يكن إلا بيان شيخ الإسلام لكفى .

والمؤلف مع أنه يحمل شهادة الدكتوراه في الحديث

 ومع اطلاعه على كلام شيخ الإسلام 
- بدليل نقله عنه في الكتاب -

 أصر على تنكب طريق الحق
 وضرب صفحا عما يعلمه 

من تحريم الاستدلال 
بمثل هذه الروايات ، 


بل نقل هو في كتابه هذا صفحة " 69 " 
عن الشوكاني قول الحافظ رحمه الله :

 أكثر متون هذه الأحاديث
موضوعة .

نعوذ بالله
من عمى البصيرة **.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الكتاب أشمل
 وأعمق

 في الضلالة 

من كتاب الزيارة 
الذي كتبه " الخميني "

 والذي يوزعه الرافضة في كل موسم ،


 فهو كالمستنقع للإرث المشترك 

بين الروافض و الصوفية 
وعباد القبور 
في القديم والحديث


إلا أنه تميز عمن سبقه 
- فيما أعلم - 
بإيراده لما يسمى قصائد الحجرة النبوية 
حيث حلّ رموز تلك القصائد
 التي لا يستطيع كثير من الناس قراءتها 
لصعوبة خطها أو لما اعتراها من طمس ونقص، 

ولم يكتف بإيرادها 
بل استحسن أن تقال أمام المواجهة النبوية
 كما سنبين من كلامه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأما نُقوله التي اشتملت 
على الأحاديث الباطلة
والحكايات المختلقة  
أو التي جاء بها للتلبيس 
من كلام أئمة الدين والفقهاء المعتبرين ، 
أو التي اشتملت 
على بدع ومخالفات دون الشرك 
فلم أر الإطالة بذكرها ؛ 
إذ الغرض التنبيه لا التفصيل 
ومثل هذا لا يخفى 
على فطنة القارئ من أمثالكم . 
وأما نقوله الشركية
وما فيها من حط لمقام الألوهية  
وغلو في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى درجة الربوبية أو الألوهية  
وتقرير لمذهب 
غلاة الرافضة 
و الصوفية
بل الباطنية 
فهذا ما سنورد عليه نماذج 
تدلُّك على ما وراءها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

1. صفحة (109) قال " زيارة نبوية " معنونا

 ثم أورد فيها : 

" وقد وفدت عليك زائرا ، 
وبك مستجيرا 
وجئتك مستغفرا ،

 .. فها أنا في حضرتك وجوارك 
ونزيل بابك .. "

 ثم ذكر في قصيدة :

هذا نزيلك أضـــــــــــــ  ــحى لا ملاذ له 

إلا جـــــنابك يا ســــؤلي و يا أملي 


ضيف ضعيف غريب قد أناخ بكــم

ويســـــــــتجي  ر بكــم يا ســـادة العرب 


يا مكرمي الضيف يا عون الزمان ويا

غوث الفقير ومرمى القصد في الطلب 


هذا مقام الذي ضاقت مذاهبــــــــه 

وأنتم في الرجا من أعظــــــــــم السبب

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2. صفحة ( 113) نقل 
ضمن زيارة أخرى
 لمن سماه " الإمام المَطَري " 
وهو المُطري في الحقيقة :

" السلام عليك 
يا معنى الوجود ،

 السلام عليكم 
يا منبع الكرم والجود "

وأتبعها بأبيات كذلك ومنها :


فالآن ليس سوى قبر حللت به

منجى الطريد وملجا كل معتصم

 وقد حططنا لديه الرحل همتنا
 على المدى نهلة من مورد الكرم

هذا عطاؤك فاغـــــمرنا بمنهله

فقد مددنا أكف الفــــــقر والعدم


وإن رمتنا الخطايا وسط مهلكة
 فأنت ملجـــــــأ خلق الله كلهم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3. صفحة (117) ذكر صلاة تقال 
عند زيارة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
للحبيب علي بن محمد الحبشي : 
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
أول متلقٍ لفيضك الأول .. 

إلى أن قال في الصفحة التي تليها :  
" صلاة نَشهدُك بها من مِرآتِهِ
 
ونصل بها إلى حضرتك
من حضرةِ ذاتِهِ
 

قائمين لكَ ولهُ

بالأدب الوافر ،  
مغمورين منكَ ومنهُ 

بالمدد الباطن و الظاهر " . 

ومنها في صفحة (118 ، 119) : 
" اللهم اكشف عني حجب الأغيار ،
اللهم أفض على روحي 
ما أفضته على روح الكامل من هذه الأمة .. 
وهب لي زهدا كزهد الكامل 
وورعا كورعه، 
وعلما كعلمه 
ونورا كنوره
وفهما كفهمه
وإقبالا كإقباله " .
 
مع ملاحظة أن المقصود بالكامل هنا 
" رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم " **.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4. صفحة (120) 

" زيارة نبوية للشيخ القشاش "
 كما عنون وفيها :


" السلام عليك 
يا أول 


السلام عليك
 يا آخر 


السلام عليك 
يا باطن 


السلام عليك 
يا ظاهر " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5. صفحة (122) قال تحت عنوان 
" استشعار رد السلام " :  
" ينبغي للزائر أن يردد السلام 
على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
بأدب ولطف وذل واستكانة ، 
لعل الله أن ييسر له 
سماع جواب سلامه الشريف شهادة
وإلا فيؤمن به غيباً 
وإن لم يسمعه". 
أقول : 
وعن رد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصوت مسموع 
- بل إخراجه يده
ومصافحته من سلم عليه-  
تحكي الصوفية من الخرافات والاختلاق 
ما لا يتسع له المقام  
وحسبك بما ينسبونه إلى الجيلاني 
والآخر البرعي من هذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

6 - صفحة(123) نقل عن صاحب الدرة الثمينة
 - وهو قشاش السابق ذكره - 
جَمجمة وغَمغمة أشبه بكلام الباطنية
 فيها غلو في المدينة النبوية 
منها:

"اعلم أن مراتب الداخلين من الزائرين 
بعد الاستقرار والتكرار 
السلام عليه عند تخالف الأطوار
 وتقسيم دخولهم بحسب أحوالهم وأصولهم"،

"وتجعل له ضابطا من أسماء المدينة المشرفة
 كما أصل تسميتها بذلك
 لأنها محل القِرى لأهل المدن والقُرى
 بل ولأهل السماء كأهل الأرض

 فهي الدار الآخرة في الدنيا
 لمن نظر بها لغد 
إذا حصل الزائرون فيها 
وانتهى السالكون إليها ..
وجاء الحق وبرد اليقين 
وانقطع الشك 
ببرهان العين بالعين للشاهدين .. " 


إلى آخر ما لا نريد الإطالة به . 

ثم أخذ في تفصيل ذلك فقال بعدها :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

7. صفحة (124) بعنوان

 " درجات الزائرين وأحوالهم
 في تحقيق معنى الزيارة " .

قال : 

" تختلف أحوال الزائرين 
في استفادتهم من زيارتهم
 واستمدادهم بواسطة نبيهم المصطفى 
وحبيبهم المجتبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بحسب استعدادهم
 في تلقي الفيوضات الإلهية 
والواردات الربانية 
بواسطة الحضرة المحمدية 

ولكل منهم مقام وباب يدخل منه 
ويقف عنده 
يناسب حاله 
وذلك يتناسب
 مع أسماء المدينة المنورة " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم شرع في التفصيل 
فقال :

"الطبقة الأولى في : يثرب " .

" فناس من الزائرين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إلى المدينة المشرفة 
المستغفرين الله لهم ( الطبقة الأولى ) 
من الزيارة وأحوال الزائرين ومنازلهم 

بالاسم الأول من أسمائها 
الذي هو ( يثرب ) 
وما والاه 
من الأسماء الإلهية 
والأسماء المحمدية ،

 بما يمد ذلك بقدر أولئك
 فهذه درجة العامة " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال صفحة (125) :

" وفي هذا المنزل
 منازل لا تعد ولا تحصى 
بعدد الواصلين إلى الدوام 
إلى يوم القيامة 
فلهم ذلك الاسم 
وما والاه 
وما يقابله 
من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ومن الأسماء الإلهية أيضا ،

 فهذه منه
 فينزلون منازل الاسم 
وما والاه 
فتتلقاهم أملاكه 
وكراماته
 وجنوده الحسية والمعنوية " .


الطبقة الثانية في دار الهجرة :

" وناس في الطبقة الثانية 
من طبقات الزيارة والزائرين له
 صلى الله عليه وسلم المستغفرين الله ..

 ومقامهم من أسماء المدينة المشرفة
 أرض الهجرة 
وبقية الأسماء المدنية 
مُمدة لهم فيه
 كالأولين والآخرين على ذلك " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال صفحة (126) : 

" ولهم من الأسماء المحمدية 
وما إلى ذلك كالماحي والرحيم
 ومن الأسماء الإلهية كذلك .

ولا يخفى عليك أيها المستبصر 
كالاسم المنان 
والكريم 
والوهاب 
في الحضرتين أيضا ؛ 

لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
خلقه القرآن 
كما قالت أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها .

 فالأسماء الإلهية له أيضا أسماء 

سارٍ في جميع الحضرات 
وهو الغالب 
وبعضها يخص بعض الحضرات بوجه ما 

وذلك قليل 
لحكم الكل في الكل 

وإنما بسبب طرف ما من الغالبية والمغلوبية 
يتقدم الأسماء بعضها بعضا
 وتترتب كذلك على بعضها بعضا
 فاذكر ذلك في جميع الباقي " . اهـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أي أن حضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

لها ما لحضرة الله تعالى 

من الأسماء 

وتشترك الحضرتان في الأكثر

 وقليل ما تختص إحداهما 
باسم دون الأخرى 
لحكم الكل في الكل .


وهذا ما تورعت عن القول به
 كثير من طوائف النصارى المشركة 

- نعوذ بالله من الضلالة - 

فلا أكفر من هؤلاء
 إلا من قال إن اللاهوت والناسوت
 جوهر واحد .


وهؤلاء جعلوهما جوهرين
 أو حضرتين 
لكن الأسماء في الغالب مشتركة****
 فالخصائص إذن مشتركة 


تعالى الله عما يصفون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال صفحة (127) :

"الطبقة الثالثة في دار الإيمان :
 وناس في الطبقة الثالثة من طبقات الزيارة
 للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وطبقات الزائرين المستغفرين لهم 
من الله رحمة وتوبة 
من حضرة اسمها الإيمان ..

ولهم من الأسماء المحمدية 
البر 
والباطن
 والبرهان 
والبينة 

وتمدها جميع الأسماء 
ولهم من الأسماء الإلهية 
النور 
الهادي 
الحميد 
المقيت 

وما والاها 
وتمدها جميع الأسماء " .

" ومن الزوار من يدخل من باب دار الأخيار 
ومنهم من يدخل من باب دار الأبرار
 ومنهم من يدخل من باب دار الفتح 
منهم من يدخل من باب ذات الحجر " .

أقول : 

وهؤلاء لم يجعل لهم طبقة منفردة

ولم يلحقهم بما ذكر من الطبقات

 فلا ندري 
أين يذهبون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال صفحة (**127) نفسها :

" ومن طبقات الزائرين 
طبقة المفتقرين إلى الله في جميع الحالات
الواقفين على باب 
رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بالذل والافتقار في جميع الفقرات  
الذين لا يأوون إلى أنفسهم 
في حالة من الحالات 
ولا حياة لهم 
إلا سيد السادات
تدرعا به عنهم ، 
وهؤلاء لهم من الله رحمة وتوبة وفيض 
من باب اسمه الدرع
مستمد من اسم المدينة المنورة (الدرع) " . 
قال:
" ثم تتفرع تلك الطبقات 
بحسب الأبواب العلية المستمدة 
من الأسماء المدنية إلى ما شاء الله
من المداخل والمراتب :  
فمنهم جماعة في باب سيدة البلدان 
ومنهم جماعة في باب الشافية 
ومنهم في باب طابة 
ومنهم في باب طيبة " . اهـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهكذا تحت هذا الثالوث الصوفي

 ( الله ، الرسول ، المدينة) 

تندرج هذه الفلسفة الباطنية 

التي تسرح فيها أوهام الخرافيين كما تشاء ، 

ويكفيك من شرٍّ سماعه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

8. صفحة (169) قال بعنوان 
" الزيارة والشفاعة " .

" واستغاثة الناس يوم القيامة 
بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لما كانت هي أعظم الاستغاثات 
لشدة كربهم وطول موقفهم وقتئذ

 ولظهور فضله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على سائر الخلائق

 ولدلالة ذلك على جواز الاستغاثة به 
ونفعها بعد مماته 
لوقوعها في حياته الدنيوية والأخروية ، 

لهذا كله ناسب 
ذكر أحاديث الشفاعة هنا " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهكذا يُظهر المالكي غرضه 

فإن موضوع الكتاب هو الزيارة
 لا الشفاعة 

ولكنه يتوصل بالشفاعة
 إلى الغرض من الزيارة 
وهو "الاستغاثة " 

ثم يتفلسف
 أو يتحامق في ذلك 
ضاربا بأعذاره وتمويهاته
 التي ادعاها بين يدي العلماء
 يوم نوقش عن كتاب "الذخائر"
 عرض الحائط .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فيقول صفحة (175) :

" ولا فرق بين أن يسمى ذلك تشفعا
 أو توسلا 
أو استغاثة

 وليس ذلك من باب تقرُّب المشركين
 إلى الله تعالى بعبادة غيره 
فإن ذلك كفر ، 

والمسلمون إذا توسلوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أو بغيره من الأنبياء والصالحين 
لم يعبدوهم " .


وهكذا تجاوز صاحب الشفاعة العظمى 
إلى غيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين
 ثم إلى الصالحين
 ومنهم بالطبع صالحو الصوفية المزعومون

 وجاء بهذا المعيار  الفريد :

إذا كان المستغيث بغير الله من المشركين
 (كالهندوس مثلا) 
فهذا شرك 

وإن كان من المسلمين فهذا توحيد ، 

ونِعمَ أبناء عم له 
المشركون حينئذ****

ما كان من حلوة فهي له
 وما كان من مُرة فهي لهم .


ولا يبالي بعد ذلك أن يقول :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

9. صفحة (182) 
" وقد حفظ الله تلك الرحاب
من كل ما ينافي التوحيد  
ولا يوجد بين الأمة المسلمة بحمد الله 
من يعتقد فيه 
أو في قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم
اعتقادا باطلا ،
استجابة لدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم..إلخ " . 
وعليه فكل ما يقال هناك توحيد
ولو كان تضرعات الروافض 
واستغاثات الصوفية  
بل الأمر لا يختص بتلك الرحاب وحدها ، 
لكنه سرعان ما يقول : 
" ولا تظنن ما يفعله بعض الناس 
مما ظاهره ينافي التوحيد 
إلا صادرا عن جهل 
يحتاج إلى تعليم وتنبيه " . 
فهل يريد أن يقول 
أن ذلك لا ينافي التوحيد على الحقيقة 
وإن نافاه ظاهرا 
ليتسق أول كلامه وآخره  
وعليه فليقل من شاء ما شاء 
ولا حاجة للاستدراك أصلا ،  
أم يريد أن يقول 
إن ذلك ينافي
لكنه ناتج عن الجهل ، 
والكلام ليس عن السبب
بل عن مجرد الوقوع ، 
فمتى ما وقع لأي سبب كان
 انتقض كلامه الأول ،  
ولكن متى كان الصوفية 
غير متناقضين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

10. وهنا نأتي على القسم الأخير من الكتاب 
وعنوانه " الزيارة النبوية والشعر " .

وهنا تقشعر جلود الموحدين

 من إهدار حق رب العالمين
 على خلقه

 بهذا الشِعر الشِركي 


الذي قال في أوله صفحة (202) : 

" وسنذكر في هذا المبحث 
جملة من غرر القصائد النبوية والمدائح المحمدية
 التي يُستحسن أن تقال أمام المواجهة النبوية 
وفي حضرة الزيارة المحمدية ".

هكذا استحسان بلا دليل 

ورحم الله من قال 
" من استحسن فقد شرَّع "

 ثم علل فقال : 
" حيث اشتملت على خطابه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بأجمل أنواع الخطاب ..
 واستعطافه صلى الله عليه وسلم بذكر خصائصه " .

قال :

 " ونبدأ بذكر القصائد الثلاثة 
التي حظيت بأن كُتبت في المسجد النبوي الشريف 
وداخل الحجرة المكرمة ، 
ثم نذكر بعدها جملة من غرر القصائد والمدائح " . اهـ

ونقول له 
ولأولئك المطموسة بصائرهم بالحقد والهوى
 ممن يردون على أهل الإسلام 
ويتركون أهل الأوثان : 

لو كان المكتوب على القبر
- أي قبر كان -
قرآنا

 لكان ذلك
 بدعة
 مأمورا بطمسها 

يعلم ذلك 
كل من ينتسب إلى السُنَّة حقا 
من صغير وكبير ،

 فكيف إذا كان الشرك الأكبر 

فاسمعوا هذه القصائد :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أ. أول الثلاث ما سماه المالكي 
" قصيدة الحجرة النبوية الشريفة " 
ووصفها باليتيمة العصماء 
صفحة (203) 
ومنها :

 يا سيدي يا رسول الله خذ بيدي
 مالي ســـواك ولا ألوي على أحد 


فأنت نور الهدى في كل نائبـــــــة
 وأنت سر الندى يا خير معتمد


وأنت حقا غــــياث الخلق أجمعهم


وأنت هادي الورى لله ذي المدد


إني إذا سامني ضـــــــــــيم يروعني
 أقول يا ســـيد السادات يا سندي


كن لي شفيعا إلى الرحمن من زللي
 و امنُن عليَّ بما لا كان في خلدي

 وانظر بعين الرضا لي دائما أبدا
 واستر بفضلك تقصيري مدى الأبد

 واعطف علي بعفو منك يشملني

فإنني عــــــــنك يا مولاي لم أُحَــــــد

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ب. وثانيتهما هي التي سماها
 " القصيدة الوترية البغدادية
 أمام الحجرة النبوية الشريفة " 
صفحة (205) 

ثم ذكر موضع نقشها من المواجهة والمسجد
 ومنها :

بذلّي بإفلاسي بفــــــــــــق  ري بفاقتي

إليكَ رسول الله أصبحت أهرب


بجاهك أدركني إذا حوسب الورى

فإني عليكـــم ذلك اليوم أحسب

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ج . وثالثة الأثافي ما سماها
 " القصيدة الحدادية الداخلية
 للحجرة النبوية الشريفة " 
صفحة (207) 
ومنها :

ملاذ البرايـــــــــ  ـــــا غوث كل مؤمل

كريم السجايا طيب الجسم و القلب 


يؤمـــــــــله العافون من كل ممحل

كتأميلهم للساكبات من السحب


كريم حليـــم شأنه الجود و الوفا

يُرجَّى لكشف الضر و البؤس و الكرب


توجه رســـــــــــــ  ــــــول الله في كل حاجة

لنا ومهــــــــــــ  ـــم في المعـــــاش وفي القلب


وإن صــــــــــــلا  ح الدين والقلب سيدي

هو الغرض الأسمى فيا ســـيدي قُم بي


عليك ســــــــــــــ  لام الله ما سار مخلص

إلـيــك يقول : الله والمصــطفى حسبي


عليك ســــــــــــــ  ـــــــلام الله أنت ملاذنا

لدى اليسر والإعسار والسهل والصعب


عليك ســــــــــــــ  ــــــلام الله أنت حبيبنا

وســــيدنا والذخر يا خــــــــــــير من نُبّي


عليك ســــــــــــــ  ــــــــلام الله أنت إمامنا

ومتبوعنا و الكنز و الغوث في الخطب

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

11. صفحة (212) 
شرع في ذكر بقية الأشعار .

وأولها قصيدة لعبد الرحيم البرعي
 تلك الشخصية التي يرى بعض الباحثين
 أنها لم توجد إلا في خيال الصوفية 
ومنها :

يا غوث من في الغافقين وغيثهم

وربيعهم في كل عـــــــام مجدب


فأقل عِثار عُبيدك الداعي الذي

يرجوكَ إذ راجيك غير مخيّب


واكتب له ولوالديه بـــــــــــــر  اءة

من حر نار جهــــــــــنم المتلهب


واقمع بحولك باغضيه وكل من

يؤذيه من متــــــمرد متعصب

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

12. صفحة (214)
 أورد قصيدة بعنوان 
" شكوى في زيارة "
 للإمام يحيى الصرصري 
منها :

أشكو إليك رسول الله ما أجدُ

من الخطوب التي أعيا بها الجَلَدُ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

13. صفحة (218) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان
 " سيدي يا أبا البتول " 
للنبهاني 
منها :

سيد الرســــــــــل يا أبا الأكوان يا

أول خلق يا من به الانتهـــــــــ  ـــــــــاء


جئت أبغي منك النوال وعندي

منك يا أعلم الورى اســـــــــــتف  تاء


ما أجتدي قط من سواكم نوالا

سيءٌ من ســــــــــواكم الاجتداء


يبتغي أن تُحـــــــــيل منه الخطايا

حسنات من جودك الكيميــاء


وأجرني وعــــترتي من زماني

فدواهــــــــــ  ــــــــيه كلها دهيــــاء


فتداركه قبل أن تخطر الأخطار

فاليوم مسه الإعـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــياء


وتكرَّم بشـــــــــــــ  ــــــــدّه فقواه

نالها بالشــــــــــد  ائد استرخاء

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

14. صفحة (220) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان
" زيارة نبوية ومناجاة شعرية " 
للحداد ، 
ومنها : 
وفيه عليه الله صلى ودائعٌ 
من السر لا تُروى خلال الدفاتر 

ولكنـــــــــــ  ــها مكتوبة ومصانة 
لدى الأوليـاء العارفين الأكابر 
نبي الهدى لا تنسني من شفاعة 
فإني مسيء مذنب ذو جرائر 
ألا يا رسول الله عطفا ورحمة 
لمُســترحم مســتنظر للمبارر 
ألا يا حبيب الله غوثا وغارة 
لذي كــــــربة مسودةٍ كالدياجرِ 
ألا يا خليــــل الله نجدة ماجد 
كريم السجايا كاشفا للمعاسر 
ألا يا أمـــــــــين الله أمنًا لخائف 
أتى هـــــاربا من ذنبه المتكاثر 
ألا يا صفي الله قــُــم بي فإنني 
بكم وإليكم ياشريف العناصر 
وســيلتنا العظمى إلى الله أنت يا 
ملاذ الورى من كل باد وحاضر 
ويا غوث كل المســــلمين وغيثهم 
وعصمتهم من كل خوف وضائر

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

15. صفحة (224) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان " زيارة " للفيروز بادي
 منها :

يا أيها الســــــــــــ  ــــــيد المرجو نائله

ما لي سـواك و ما في ذاك تمهيل

أنت الغياث وأنت الذخر يا أملي

والغوث والغيث والآمال والسول

إني بباب رسول الله ســــــــــائله

وشافعي الدمع والمسؤول مأمول

إذا أتاه مقـــــــــــــ  ـــل معدم وجل

يغدو بأمنٍ ولا عدم و تقليــــل


أنهيت قصة حالي سيدي فعسى

توقيـع بِــــشر بأن العبدَ مقبول

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

16. صفحة (225)
 أورد قصيدة بعنوان
 " زيارة الشيخ القيراطي " 

منها :
 أنت الذي جئته أرجو النجاة به
 إن راعني في كلا الدارين تهويل

أنت الكريم الذي إنعــــــــامه أبدا
 للوفد من كفه الفياض مبذول
 يا نفس إن رسول الله معتمدي
 وليس من شأنه للوفد تخجيـل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

17. صفحة (226) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان 
" زيارة ابن جابر الأندلسي "

 منها :
يا ســـيد الرسل عبد قد أتى وله

من سالف الذنب تخويف وتخجيل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

18. صفحة (227) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان
 " زيارة نبوية " 
للصرصري 
منها :

فاعطف على وفدك الراجين فضلك يا
 من عنده للعطــــــاء الغمر إجزال
 وها عُبيدك يحـــــــــيى قد أتاك على
 علاته فله تزكــــــــــــ  ـــو بك الحال
 مسـتسلما خاضعا مستأنسا وجلا
 مما يزخرف حـــاوي المكر محتال

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

19. صفحة (229) 

أورد قصيدة بعنوان "زيادة مدنية "
 للشيخ عبد اللطيف المدني 

منها :
 أنا في جوارك قد أقمت وإنني جار

وجارك في الورى يتبـــــــاهى

 قد جئت أسعى نادما مســـتغفرا
 فيما جنيتُ من المقال شفاها

 وأقول يا خــــــــــــــ  ــــير البرية إنني
 عبد كئيب مذنب قد تاها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

20. صفحة (230) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان 
" زيارة حبشية " 
للحبشي 
منها :

 يا ملاذ الكل يا أهل الندى
 يا كريم الأصل يا رب الحور
 يا غياث الخلق يا ذا الفضل
 والجود والإحسان في بحر وبر
 يا لجا اللاجــين يا خير نبي

ورسول جاء حقا بالسور
 يا رسول الله غوثا عاجلا
 يدفع البلواء عنا والأشـــــر

يا رسول الله عجِّل سيدي
 بزوال البؤس عـــنا والضرر

قد لجونا نحو بابك سـيدي
 ووقفنا ننتظر منك الخبر

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

21. صفحة (232) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان
 " يا رسول الله جئنا زائرين "
 لمن سماه ( الإمام العارف بالله :
 محمد أمين كتبي )

 منها :

أنت ســـر الله والنور الذي
 سار موسى نحوه في طور سين

فهو نور لا يســــــــــــا  مى إنه
 قبس من نور رب العــــــــالمي  ن

يا رسول الله أنت المرتجى
 يوم يأتي الناس ما للظــــــالمين
 يا رسول الله كن لي شافعا
 أنت ذخري يا شفيع المذنبين

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

22. صفحة (234) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان 
" قل للمدينة "
للكتبي

 منها : 

فلأنت في الدنيا وفي الأخرى وفي
 كل المواطن عدتي وندائي

حســبي بجاهك مأمنا ومثابة
 وببحر جودك مورد استفتاء

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

23. صفحة (235) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان " زيارة نبوية "
 للكتبي أيضا

 منها :

أنتَ طور التحقيق كلَّم موسى
 منه عادنا فصـــــــــــــ  ار نجيا
 كلما لُحتَ للملائك فــــــــــــرد  ا

في السماوات سُجدا وبكيا

ومددت الأكوان شرقا وغربا
 مددا في كيـــــــــــــ  ــانها كليا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

24. صفحة (237) 
أورد قصيدة بعنوان
 " يا رسول الله إني جئت معتذرا "
 للكتبي أيضا

منها :
 يا سيد الرسل إني جئت معتذرا
 إليك من زلتي العظمى وأدراني

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه أمثلة ونماذج 
ولا ريب أنكم ستجدون 
بثاقب فكركم وصحة نظركم غيرها
مما لم نذكر  
وما بقي إلا أن نذكركم وكل غيور
بما يجب على أمة التوحيد 
في هذه المرحلة العصيبة من تاريخ أمتنا 
حيث أظهرت رؤوس الوثنية 
والشرك 
والبدعة 
والضلالة رؤوسها
من كل ناحية  
وتوجهت سهامهم 
وسهام من يناصرهم من المنافقين 
إلى أهل السنة 
ورموهم عن قوس واحدة ، 
والله أسأل أن يجعلنا جنودا لدينه
قائمين بأمره
داعين إلى شريعته 
وأن ينصرنا على من ظلمنا وعادانا
إنه سميع مجيب  
والحمد لله 
رب العالمين .. 
كتبها :
 سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي 
 
في : 6/ 5/ 1412 هـ
=======
*مجدد ملة عمرو بن لحي* 
*وداعية الشرك في هذا الزمان*

*المؤلف*

*سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=546
============

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الكتاب الثالث

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات

[ داعية الشرك الصوفي
محمد علوي مالكي ] 

========

*حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*
 
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=1225

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*محتويـات الكتـاب*
 

- مقدمة الكتاب
 لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز .

- تقديم وإعذار بقلم المؤلف .

- مقتطفات من قرار هيئة كبار العلماء في حق المذكور .

- نماذج من ضلالات المالكي ومنكراته 
منقولة من كتاب الذخائر المحمدية .

- تمهيد وتأصيل .
- رأي المالكي في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشته .
- رأي المالكي أن الاحتفال بالمولد لا يلزم أن يكون في ليلة مخصوصة ، ومناقشته بعدة وقفات .
- دعوى المالكي أن الاحتفالات بالمولد نوع من أنواع الدعوة إلى الله ومناقشته .

- عقيدتنا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
طبقاً لما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله .

- منزلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفوسنا .

- خيبة الأمل فيما عقدناه على المالكي من خير ونفع وصلاح .

- أدلة المالكي على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشتها وردها :
- الدليل الأول : الاحتفال بالمولد تعبير عن الفرحة بالمصطفى ، 
ومناقشة المالكي بعدة وقفات انتهينا بها إلى بطلان ذلك الدليل .

- الدليل الثاني : كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعظم يوم ولادته بصيامه .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات انتهت إلى بطلانه .

- الدليل الثالث : أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب بأمر القرآن .
- مناقشته بذكر ما ذكره مشاهير المفسرين .

- الدليل الرابع : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يلاحظ ارتباط الزمان بالحوادث الدينية ،
 وتمثيله بالأمر بصيام يوم عاشوراء .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الخامس : أن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة حسنة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السادس : أن المولد يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السابع : أن المولد يشتمل على شيئ من سيرة الرسول والتعريف به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الثامن : أن الاحتفال بالمولد تعرض لمكافآته صلى الله عليه وسلم .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل التاسع :أن معرفة شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم تستدعي كمال الإيمان به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العاشر : أن تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي عشر : أن اليوم الذي ولد فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من يوم الجمعة ،
 وقد جاءت النصوص بفضل يوم الجمعة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثاني عشر : المولد أمر يستحسنه العلماء والمسلمون في جميع البلاد .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الثالث عشر : أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الرابع عشر : أن الله قص على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنباء الرسل لتثبيت فؤاده إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الخامس عشر : ليس كل ما لم يفعله السلف بدعة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل السادس عشر : ليست كل بدعة محرمة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثامن عشر : احتجاجه بقول الشافعي ما أحدث وخالف نصاً فهو البدعة الضالة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل التاسع عشر : كل ما تشمله الأدلة الشرعية ولم يقصد بإحداثه مخالفة ولم يشتمل على منكر 
فهو من الدين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العشرون : الاحتفال بالمولد احياء لذكرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي والعشرون : مشروعية المولد إنما تكون فيما خلا من المنكرات المذمومة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- افتراء المالكي على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بإجازته المولد .
- رد ذلك عليه بنقل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في البدعة ،
 ورده تقسيمها وإنكاره لمجموعة من البدع ومنها بدعة المولد .

- مفهوم المولد في نظر المالكي .
- مناقشة هذا المفهوم بعدة وقفات .

- رأي المالكي في القيام في المولد .
- مناقشة هذا الرأي بعد وقفات .

- استحسان المالكي القيام في المولد
 لمجموعة وجوه جرى مناقشتها ثم ردها .
مولد ابن الديبع ومافيه من منكرات .

فتوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في حكم المولد بصفة عامة .
ورأيه في مولد ابن الديبع .

- نصيحتنا للمالكي .
 فتوى للشيخ تاج الدين الفاكهاني في حكم المولد .
شكر واعتذار .

-المراجع

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تقديم*
*لسماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية
 والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد
*
*الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
**( رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة* )
*~~~~~~~*

الحمد لله
 وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله
 وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
 واهتدى بهداه ،

أما بعد :

فقد اطلعت على أمور منكرة
 في كتب أصدرها محمد علوي مالكي ،

 وفي مقدمتها كـتابه الذميم
 الذي سماه ( الذخائر المحمدية ) .

من تلك الأمور

 نسبته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صفات
 هي من خصائص الله سبحانه وتعالى ،

 كقوله: 
بأن لرسول الله مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
وأن له أن يقطع أرض الجنة ،
ويعلم الغيب والروح
والأمور الخمسة التي اختص الله تعالى بعلمها ،
 وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ، 
وأن ليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ،
وأنه لا شيء إلا وهو به منوط
 يعني بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ومن ذلك إقراره قصائد نقلها في الذخائر
 مشتملة على الاستغاثة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
والاستجارة به ،
وأن إليه الفزع عند الكروب ،
 وأنه إذا لم يستجب فإلى أين يفزع المكروب ، 

وأشياء أخرى مما جاء استعراض بعضها
 في هذا الكتاب الذي ألفه 

صاحب الفضيلة 
الشيخ العلامة عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع

أحد قضاة محكمة التمييز 
بالمنطقة الغربية
 وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء

 المسمى ( حوار مع المالكي
 في رد منكراته وضلالاته ) 

والذي يسرني التقديم له .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ساءني كثيراً 
وقوع هذه المنكرات الشنيعة 
والتي بعضها كفر بواح 
من محمد علوي المذكور ،

 كما أثار بما نشره في كتبه 
من ضلالات 
وشركيات 
وبدع منكرة 

كثيراً من أهل العلم
 وفي مقدمتهم هيئة كبار العلماء 
حيث أصدروا قرارهم رقم 86 
وتاريخ 11 / 11 / 1401 هـ 
باستنكار 
ما اتجه إليه المذكور 

من الدعوة إلى
الشرك بالله سبحانه
والدعوة إلى 
البدع والمنكرات والضلالات

 والبعد عما عليه سلف هذه الأمة 
من سلامة العقيدة 
وصدق العبودية لله تعالى 
في ألوهيته
 وربوبيته 
وكمال ذاته وصفاته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولم يكن في نيتي الاكتفاء بالاشتراك مع زملائي
 أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء 
في إصدراهم القرار المستنكر ما عليه المذكور
 من سوء المعتقد
وخبث الاتجاه 

فقد كنت عازماً على
 تتبع أغلاطه ومنكراته 

والرد عليها
 بما ندين الله به من عقيدة ،
 مستمدين ذلك من كتاب الله تعالى 
وسنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن بعد أن اطلعت
 على مؤلف الشيخ عبدالله بن منيع المذكور
 حمدت الله تعالى
 أن وفق فضيلته للرد 
على هذا المبتدع الضال ،

 واكتفيت بذلك عن الرد على المذكور ، 

حيث إن فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله
 قد أتى بالكثير مما في نفسي ، 
فقابل الحجة بالحجة الدامغة
 والدليل القاطع ،

 وبيّن للناس ما عليه المذكور
من سوء عقيدة
 وخبث اتجاه 
وبُعد عن الحق والصواب ،

 فجزاه الله خيراً عن غيرته الإسلامية ،
 وإنكاره المنكر وكشفه شُبه أهل الضلال
 بالبراهين الساطعة والحجج النيرة 
من كتاب الله المبين
 وسنة رسوله الأمين 
عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد جاء كتابه المذكور بحمد الله
 شافياً كافياً مقنعاً لطالب الحق ، 
لوضوح أدلته وحسن أسلوبه
 وإنصافه لخصمه 
على ضوء الكتاب والسنة ، 

فأجزل الله مثوبته وزاده من العلم والهدى ،
 وجعلنا وإياه من أنصار الحق 
والدعاة إليه على بصيرة
 إنه سميع قريب ،

كما نسأله سبحانه
 أن يهدي محمد علوي مالكي إلى الصواب
 وأن يرده إلى رشده 
ويمن علينا وعليه بالتوبة النصوح ،
 إنه جواد كريم .

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه .


الرئيس العام
لإدارات البحوث والعلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد 
                                          عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز

( رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تـقـديـم وإعــذار*
*~~~~~*

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
والعاقبة للمتقين 
ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين ،  
وأشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
 في ألوهيته وربوبيته وكمال ذاته وصفاته ،

 وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله
 إمام المتقين وسيد المرسلين
وقائد الغر المحجّلين 
صلى الله عليه 
وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين
 وسلم تسليماً كثيراً 

وبعد : 

فكم يعز علينا 
أن نستثـقل نسبة أوصاف التكريم والتقدير 
لرجل كان أمل الاستقامة  والصلاح وسلامة المعتقد ،
 لنشأته في بيئة ذهب عن كثير من أهلها
أدران البدع 
ومظاهر المنكرات
 وتدرجه في المراحل الدراسية حتى النهائية ،

 إلا أنه مع الأسف 
بعد أن شبَّ عن الطوق
 ووصل إلى درجة يفترض أنها بداية النضج الفكري ;
 أخذ ينحدر في فكره 
وعلمه ومعتقده ونوع اتجاهه
 إلى حال من السخافة
 وسوء المعتقد 
والدعوة إلى الذرائع الموصلة
 إلى الوثنية والجاهلية 
بما يقوله بلسانه
 ويكتبه بقلمه 
ويقرره في مجالس تعليمه ،

 وبما ينشره هذه الأيام من مؤلفات
 فيها الإثم
 وسوء المعتقد ،

تدعو حالها إلى اعتباره
في طليعة الدعاة إلى البدع 
والخرافات
 والشرك بالله
في ألوهيته وربوبيته ; 
كما يتضح ذلك من المقتطفات
 الآتي نقلها قريباً من 
كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ذلك الرجل هو من نستكثر عليه 
أوصاف الفضيلة والمكانة العلمية الراقية ، 
ونكتفي بدعوته 
محمد علوي مالكي .

 ذلك الرجل الذي آثر ممن
غرَّر بهم
وأضلَّهم 
وأعماهم لحسَهم يده
وركوعهم له ، 
وتبركهم بآثاره
وأعضائه 
وملابسه;

آثر ذلك 

على الدعوة إلى الله
دعوة إسلامية نقيّة صافية 
متمحضة عن سلامة العقيدة 
وصفاء الطوية 
والاقتداء بالسلف الصالح 
من القرون الثلاثة المفضلة 
من الصحابة والتابعين 
وتابع التابعين 
ومن تبعهم بإحسان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد تتابعت
سموم هذا الضال المضل 
على العقيدة السلفية

 بما ينشره من مؤلفات
أطمها وأغمها
 وأكثرها بلاء 
ومقتاً وفحشاً 
كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ،

 وآخرها فيما علمنا 
أن يكون آخرها في مجال الدعوة
 إلى البدع والضلالات 
رسالته البتراء المسماة 
" حول الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف " ،

 وهي رسالة تشتمل على الكثير
 من المغالطات
 والتلبيسات
 والتشبيه على العقول ،

يتضح ذلك من مناقشتها
 والرد عليها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كنت في شهري جمادى وشهر رجب
 من عام 1402هـ في إجازة ، 

وفي إحدى زياراتي
لسماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد
 رحمه الله 
ناولني الرسالة ،

 وطلب مني أثناء تمتعي بالإجازة 
أن أرد عليها
 بعد أن أبدى استياءه واستنكاره
 وغضبه وتمعّـره 
من هذا الرجل ومكابرته 
وسوء معتقده
وخروجه عن ربقة الإسلام 
بما ينشره من شركيات
 وضلالات
 ومنكرات،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يتضح ذلك عنه
 بما قاله عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم
من علمه الروح والغيب
 والخمس التي اختص الله بعلمها ،
وأنه يُقطِع أرض الجنة ، 
وأن آدم وبنيه خُـلِقوا لأجله

 إلى غير ذلك 
مما لا نعلم صدور مثله من 
أقطاب التصوف
 ودُعاة الضلال. 

فاستجبت لسماحته 
وانعقد مني العزم على الرد على هذه الرسالة البتراء ، 
وبيان ما هي عليه من تهافت
 وتناقض 
وتلبيس
 وتزييف

وشنشنة
 نعرفها من أخزمها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا أننا قبل الرد عليها 
نحب أن نؤكد ما يعلمه الله 
من أننا لا نريد التنديد بالمذكور
وتعريته 
أمام طلبة العلم 

بقدر ما نريد
 من رد زيفه وضلاله ،
 وما لبَّسَ به
 من شُبه 
وضلالات 
ومتاهات
 في سبيل ترويج البدع 
وذرائع الشرك بالله 
في ألوهيته وربوبيته

 مما قد يغتر به من لا يعرف المذكور 
وما هو عليه من حب الظهور 
والوجاهة 
والتمتع بهوان المغرورين به 
حينما يتهافتون عليه 
بلَحْسِ الأيدي
والانحناء 
والخضوع 
والتذلل 

أمام 
غطرسته 
ودَجَله 
وتضليله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولعل القارئ الكريم 
قد استكثر منا هذا القول
 في هذا الرجل ،

 ولكننا نعتقد أنه سيعذرنا 
حينما يعرف أن الدافع لذلك 
هو
الغيرة لله 
في تحقيق التوحيد وكماله ،
والغيرة لرسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

 حيث كان شديد الحرص
 على أن تعرف أمته
مكانته من الله تعالى .

 فلقد ثبت عنه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله :

 ( لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم
 إنما أنا عبد
 فقولوا 
عبدُ الله ورسوله ) [1] .

============
[1] -  أخرجه البخاري ومسلم عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسيعذرنا القارئ الكريـم
 حينما يعـرف أن هذا المبتدع 
قـد أصدر كتـاباً
 بعـنـوان ( الذخائر المحمدية )

 جاء فيه ما يقضي 
بتشريك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه 
في النفع والضر ،
والمنع والعطاء ،
والسلطة الشاملة
 على ملكوت السموات والأرض ،
وحق الإقطاع في الجنة ،
 وأن آدم وذريته خلقوا لأجل محمد
رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 إلى غير ذلك مما سنورده 
ونشير إلى صفحاته من كتابه ;
 للدلالة على صحة ما نقول في المذكور
 من نكارة
 وضلالة 
وسوء معتقد
وسخافة عقل 
وسوء طوية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> نسأل الله العافية 
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً



وإياكم يا أستاذ سليماني

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد أصدرت
هيئة كبار العلماء 
إقراراً بعدد 86 
في11 / 11 / 1401هـ 
جاء فيه ما نصه :

في الدورة السادسة عشرة المنعقدة بالطائف
 في شوال عام 1400 هـ ،
 نظر مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء فيما عرضه 
سماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية
 والافتاء والدعوة والإرشاد 
مما بلغه من أن لمحمد علوي مالكي 
نشاطاً كبيراً متزايداً
 في نشر البدع 
والخرافات
 والدعوة إلى الضلال
والوثنية، 

وأنه يؤلف الكتب ويتصل بالناس 
ويقوم بالأسفـار من أجل تلك الأمور ، 

واطلع على كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية "
 وكتابه " الصلوات المأثورة " ،
 وكتابه " أدعية وصلوات " ،

 كما استمع إلى الرسالة الواردة
 إلى سماحة الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية
 والافتاء والدعوة والإرشاد من مصر ،
 وكان مما تضمنته :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

( وقد ظهر في الأيام الأخيرة 
طريقة صوفية في شكلها 
لكنها في مضمونها من أضل ما عرفناه 
من الطرق القائمة الآن ، 
وإن كانت ملة الكفر واحدة .

هذه الطريقة تسمى 
" العصبة الهاشمية والسدنة العلوية
 والساسة الحسنية الحسينية ) ،

 ويقودها رجل من صعيد مصر
 يسميه أتباعه ( الإمام العربي ) ، 

وهو يعتزل الناس في صومعة له
 ويمرون عليه صفوفاً ويسلمون عليه
 ويحدثونه ويمنحهم البركات 
ويكشف لهم المخبوء
 بالنسبة لكل واحد ،

 وهذا كله من وراء ستار
 فهم يسمعون صوته ولا يرون شكله
 اللهم إلا الخاصة من أحبابه وأصحابه
 فهم المسموح لهم بالدخول عليه 
وعددهم قليل جداً ، 
وهو لا يحضر مع الناس الجمع ولا الجماعات ،
ولا يصلي في المسجد
 الذي بناه بجوار صومعته ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويعتقد أتباعه أنه يصلي الفرائض كلها
في الكعبة المشرفة جماعة 
خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ويعتقدون كذلك أنه من البقية الباقية 
من نسل الأئمة المعصومين ،

وأن المهدي سيخرج بأمره .

وقد أنشأ لطريقته فروعاً في بعض مدن مصر 
يجتمع روادها فيها على
موائد الأكل والشرب والتدخين ،
 ويأمرون مريديهم 
بحلق اللحى وعدم حضور الجماعة في المسجد ،
 وذلك
تمهيداً لإسقاط الصلاة نفسها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويُخشى أنهم امتداد لحركة باطنية جديدة ،

 فإن هناك وجه شبه بينهم وبين خصائص الباطنية .
 فإنهم بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ; 

محظور على أتباعهم إذاعة أسرارهم ،
والسؤال عن أي شيء يرونه من شيوخهم ،

 كذلك الإسم الذي سمّوا به حركتهم
 والشعار الذي اتخذوه لها هو
 ( فاطمة ، علي ، الحسن ، الحسين )،

 ومما يؤيد هذا الظن أنهم يجاورون الضاحية 
التي دفن فيها( أغاخان ) زعيم الإسماعيلية ،

 حيث لا تنقطع أتباع الإسماعيلية عن زيارة قبره ،
 والاتصال بالناس هناك ،
 وقد دفن أغاخان في مصر لهذه الغاية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ازداد أمر هؤلاء في نظرنا خطورة 
حين علمنا أن لهم اتصالات ببعض أفراد في السعودية ،
 وقد هُيأت لبعض أتباعهم فرص عمل في المملكة 
عن طريق هؤلاء الأفراد الذين لم نتعرف على أسمائهم بعد ;
 نظراً للسرية التي يحيطون بها حركتهم ، 
ونحن في سبيل ذلك إن شاء الله .

ولكن الذي وقفنا عليه وعرفناه يقيناً
لا يقبل الشك
 أن الشيخ ( محمد علوي بن عباس المالكي
 المكي الحسني )
يتصل بهم اتصالاً مباشراً ، 
ويزور شيخهم المحتجب
 ويدخل عليه ويختلي به 
ويخرج من عنده بعد ذلك
 طائفاً بأتباعه
متحدثاً معهم
 محاضراً فيهم
خطيباً بينهم
كأنه نائب عن الشيخ المزعوم ،

 ثم يختم زيارته بالتوجه 
إلى ضريح أبي الحسن الشاذلي 
الشيخ الصوفي المعروف
 المدفون في أقصى  بلاد مصر ،

 ومعه بطانة من دهاقنة التصوف في مصر، 

وهو ينشر بينهم مؤلفاته
 التي اطلعنا على بعضها 
فاستوقفنا منها كتابه
 المسمى" الذخائر المحمدية "
 وتحت يدي الآن نسخة منه ، 
بل الجزء الأول ،
 وهو يقع في 354 صفحة 
من الحجم الكبير ذي الطباعة الفاخرة ،
 وطبع بمطبعة حسان بالقاهرة ، 
ولا يوزع عن طريق دار نشر ،
وإنما يوزع بصفة شخصية
 وبلا ثمن .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والذي يقرأ هذا الكتاب
 يجد المؤلف هداه الله 
قد أورد فيه كل المعتقدات الباطلة 
في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولكن بطريق ملتوٍ فيه من المكر والدهاء ما فيه ; 
حتى لا يُؤخذ على المؤلف خطأ شخصي ،

 فهو يذيع تلك العقائد عن طريق النقل 
من بعض الكتب التي 
أساءت إلى الإسلام 
في عقيدته وشريعته ،

 والتي وصلت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى درجة من الغلو 
ما قال بها كتاب الله 
ولا سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 بل ورد بشأنها
النهي الصريح 
عن مثل هذا 
الزيغ 
والزيف 
والضلال ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذكر أمثلة 
مما جاء في الكتاب من الضلال
 وختم رسالته بقوله : 

 ( ونحن إنما نهتم بتعقب 
مثل هذه الأخطاء والخطايا
 من أجل أن ننبه إلى خطورتها وخطرها
 من باب نصح المسلمين وإرشادهم
 وتحذيرهم مما يُخشى منه 
على العقيدة الصحيحة والإيمان الحق ،

 وإنما نكتب لكم به 
كذلك لتتصرفوا حياله بما فيه الخير للإسلام والمسلمين ،
 فكما أن مصر مستهدفة من أعداء الإسلام
 بحكم عددها وعدتها وإجماعها 
من حيث الأصل عى السنة ;

 فإن السعودية مستهدفة بنفس القدر 
إن لم يكن أكثر بحكم موقعها من قلوب المسلمين ،
 وبحكم عقيدتها القائمة 
على حماية جناب التوحيد ،
 وعلى توجيه الناس إلى السنـّة الصحيحة ، 
واهتمامها بنشر هذه العقيدة في كل مكان .

 فلا أقل من أن ننبه إلى بعض مواطن الخطر 
لتعملوا على درئه ما استطعتم ،
 والظن بكم بل الاعتقاد فيكم 
سيكون في محله إن شاء الله ،
 فإن الأمر جد خطير
 كما رأيتم من بعض فقرات الكتاب ) ا هـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد تبيّن للمجلس صحة ما ذُكر 
من كون 
محمد علوي داعية سوء
ويعمل على نشر الضلال والبدع، 
وأن كتبه مملوءة بالخرافات
 والدعوة إلى الشرك والوثنية .

ورأى أن يعمل على إصلاح حاله
 وتوبته من أقواله ،
 وأن يبذل له النصح ، 
ويبيّن له الحق .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واستحسن أن يحضر المذكور 

لدى سماحة الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن حميد
 رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ، 

وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية 
والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد ،

 ومعالي الشيخ سليمان بن عبيد 
الرئيس العام لشئون الحرمين الشريفين ،

 لمواجهته بما صدر منه 
من العبارت
الإلحادية والصوفية ،

وإسماعه الكتاب الوارد من مصر 
ومعرفة جوابه عن ذلك ،

 وما لديه حول ما ورد في كتبه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد حصل هذا الاجتماع
وحضر المذكور في المجلس الأعلى للقضاء
يوم الخميس 
الموافق17 / 10 / 1400 هـ .

 وأعُدّ محضر بذلك الاجتماع
 تضمّن إجابته بشأن تلك الكتب ،
 وما سأله عنه المشايخ مما جاء فيها .

 وجاء في المحضر الذي وقّـع فيه
 أن كتاب " الذخائر المحمدية " 
 و كتاب " الصلوات المأثورة " له ،

 أما كتاب " أدعية وصلوات " فليس له ،

 وأما الرجل الصوفي الذي في مصر
 فقد قال أنه زاره ومئات من أمثاله في الصعيد
 ولكنه ليس من أتباعه 
ويبرأ إلى الله من طريقته ، 
وأنه لم يلق محاضرات في مصر ،
 وأنه أنكر عليه وعلى أتباعه ، 

وقد ذكر للمشايخ أنه له وجهة نظر في بعض المسائل ،
 أما الأمور الشركية
 فيقول أنه نقلها عن غيره 
وأنه خطأ فاته التنبيه عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولما استمع المجلس إلى المحضر المذكور
 وتأكد من كون الكتابين له ،
 وعلم اعترافه
بأنه جمع فيها تلك الأمور المنكرة 

ناقش أمره وما يتخذ بشأنه ،
 ورأى أنه ينبغي جمع الأمور
الشركية والبدعية 
التي في كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ،

 مما قال فيها أنه خطأ فاته التنبيه عليه 
وتطبق على المحضر ،
ويكتب رجوعه عنها ،
 ويطلب منه التوقيع عليه ،
ثم يُنشر في الصحف،
ويذاع بصوته في الإذاعة والتلفزيون ،

 فإن استجاب لذلك 
وإلا رُفع لولاة الأمور لمنعه 
من جميع نشاطاته
 في المسجد الحرام 
ومن الإذاعة والتلفزيون 
وفي الصحافة ،

كما يُمنع من السفر إلى الخارج
حتى لا ينشر باطله
في العالم الإسلامي ، 
ويكون سبباً
 في فتنة الفئام من المسلمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد قامت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
 بقرآءة كتابيه المذكورين
 اللذين اعترف أنهما له 
ومن إعداده وتأليفه ،

 وجمع الأمور الشركية والبدعية التي فيهما، 
وإعداد ما ينبغي له، 
ويُطلب منه أن يذيعه بصوته ،
 وبُعث له عن طريق معالي الرئيس العام 
لشئون الحرمين الشريفين 

بكتاب سماحة الرئيس العام
رقم 788 / 2 
وتاريخ 12 / 11 / 1400 هـ

فامتنع عن تنفيذ ما رآه المجلس ،

 وكتب رسالة ضمنها رأيه ،
 ووردت إلى سماحة الرئيس العام
 لإدارات البحوث العلمية 
والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد 
مشفوعة بكتاب معالي الرئيس العام لشئون الحرمين
رقم 2053 / 19 
وتاريخ 12 / 12 / 1400هـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجاء في كتاب معاليه
 أنه اجتمع بالمذكور مرتين 
وعرض عليه خطاب سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز
 وما كتبه المشائخ ، 
ولكنه أبدى تمنعاً عما اقترحوه ،
 وأنه حاول إقناعه ولم يقبل ،
 وكتب إجابة عما طُلب منه
 مضمونها التصريح 
بعدم الموافقة على 
إعلان توبته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الدورة السابعة عشرة
 المنعقدة في شهر رجب عام 1401هـ 
في مدينة الرياض 

نظر المجلس في الموضوع ، 
وناقش الموقف الذي اتخذه حيال ما طلب منه ،
 ورأى أن يحاط ولاة الأمور بحاله 
والخطوات التي اتخذت
لدفع ضرره
 وكف أذاه عن المسلمين ، 

وأعدت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
 بياناً يشتمل على جملة من الأمور
الشركية والبدعية 
الموجودة في كتاب " الذخائر المحمدية " 

منها :

1- نقل في صفحة 265 من الأبيات التي جاء فيها :
 
ولما رأيت الدهـر قد حارب الورى 

 جعلت لنفسي نعـل سيده حصنا

تحـصنــت منـه في بـديــع مثـالهــا 

بسور منيع نلتُ في ظله الأمنا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

2 -  نقل قصيدة للبكري 
في الصفحتين 158 – 159 
تتضمن أنواعاً من الشرك  الأكبر 
وفيها إعراض عن الله عز وجل ،

قال فيها :

ما أرسل الرحمن أو يرسل 

من رحمة تصعـد أو تنـزل

في ملكـــوت الله أو ملــكـه 

من كل ما يختص أو يشمل

إلا وطه المصطفى عـبــده

نبــيـه مخـتـاره المـرســـــل

واسـطـة فـيهـا وأصــل لها 

يعـلــم هذا كل مـن يعـقــــل

فـلـُذْ به من كل ما تشتـكـي  

فهــو شفــيــع دائـماً يقــبــل

ولُـذْ به من كل ما تـرتجـي 

فـإنه الـمـأمــن والمـعـقــــل

وحـط أحمـال الرجـا عنـده 

فـإنـه المــرجـع والمـوئـــل

ونــادِهِ إن أزمـــة أنشـبــت

أظفارها واستحكم المعضل

يا أكـرم الخـلـق على ربـه 

وخـيـر من فـيهـم به يُـسـأل

كم مسني الكرب وكم مـرة 

فـرّجـتَ كرباً بعضه يذهــل

فبالـذي خصك بـين الورى  

برتبــه عـنها العــلا تـنــزل

عجِّـل بإذهاب الذي أشتـكى 

فـإن تـوقـفت فـمن ذا أسـأل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

3-  ذكر في ص (25) 
أن ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أفضل من ليلة القدر . 

وهذا خطأ واضح ،
 فليلة القدر أفضل الليالي
 بلا شك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4 - ذكر في الصفحات
الثالثة والأربعين 
والرابعة والأربعين
 والخامسة والأربعين

 قصيدة لابن حجر الهيتمي
 فيها إثبات حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
على الإطلاق ،
 وإنه يصلي الصلوات الخمس ويتطهر ، 
ويجوز أن يحج ويصوم
ولا يستحيل ذلك عليه ،
 وتعرض عليه الأعمال . 

ونقل عن الهيتمي
 استجارته بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأقرَّه على ذلك ،

والاستجارة بغير الله
 نوع من الشرك الأكبر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

5 - أورد في الصفحات
(52) إلى (55) 
ما نصه :

" من استغرق في محبة الأنبياء والصالحين
 حمله ذلك على الإذن 
في تقبيل قبورهم 
والتمسح بها ،
وتمريغ  الخد عليها " ا هـ . 

ونسب أشياء من ذلك إلى بعض الصحابة ، 
وأقرَّ ذلك ولم ينكره ،

 مع أن تلك الأمور
 من البدع
ووسائل الشرك الأكبر ،
 ونسبتها إلى بعض الصحابة باطلة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

6 - ذكر في صفحة (60) 

أن زيارة قبره الشريف
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من كمال الحج ،
 وأن زيارته عند الصوفية فرض ،

 وأن الهجرة إلى قبره عندهم
كالهجرة إليه حيا .

وأقرَّ ذلك ولم ينكره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

7 - ذكر عشر كرامات لزائر قبر
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كلها رجم بالغيب 
وقول على الله
بلا علم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

8 -  دعا إلى الاستجارة به صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والاستشفاع به عند زيارته ،

فقال ما نصه :

 " ويتأكد بتجديد التوبة في هذا الموقف الشريف
 وسؤال الله تعالى أن يجعلها لديه نصوحا،

والاستشفاع به صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبولها ،

 والإكثار من الاستغفار والتضرع
 بتلاوة الآية المذكورة ،
وأن يقول بعدها 
وقد ظلمت نفسي ظلماً كثيراً ،
 وأتيت بجهلي وغفلتي أمراً كبيراً ،

 وقد وفدت عليك زائراً 
وبك مستجيراً " أ هـ .
ص (100) ، 

ومعلوم أن الاستشفاع والاستجارة به
 بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أنواع الشرك الأكبر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

9 - ذكر في صفحة (10)
 شعراً يقال مع الدعاء 
عند زيارة قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومنه :

هذا نـزيـلك أضـحى لا مـلاذ له 

إلا جنابك يا سؤلي ويا أملي

ومنه :

ضيف ضعـيف غريب قد أناخ بـكـم 

ويستجـيـــر بـكم يا ســادة العـــرب  

يا مكرم الضيف يا عون الزمان ويا 

غوث الفقير ومرمى القصد والطلب 

ونقل عن بعضهم في ص (102) 
شعراً تحت عنوان فضائل نبوية قرآنية :

أترضى مع الجاه المنيع ضياعنا 

 ونحن إلى أعتاب بابك ننسب

أفِـضْهـا عـليـنـا نـفـحـة نـبــويــة 

تـلمُّ شتـاتَ المسلمـين وترأب 


وهذه الأبيات الخمسة 
من الشرك الأكبر 
والعياذ بالله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

10 -  نقل في صفحة (54) بيتاً من الهمزية هو :

ليته خصَّني برؤية وجه 

زال عن كل من رآه العناء 

وهذا كذب وباطل ،

وقد رآه في حياته عليه الصلاة والسلام
 أقوام كثيرون
فما زال عنهم عناؤهم
ولا كفرهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

11 -  نقل في صفحة (157) 
غلواً في نعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في البيتين التاليين :

على رأس هـذا الكــون نـعـل محـمـد 

 سَمَتْ فجميع الخلق تحت ظلاله

لدى الطور موسى نودي اخلع وأحمد 

 إلى العرش لم يُؤمر بخلع نعاله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

12- ذكر في صفحة (166) 
قصيدة شركية
للشيخ (عمر الباقي الخلوتي )
 منها:

يا ملاذ الورى وخــيـر عــيان 

ورجــاء لكــل دان قصـي

لك وجهي وجهتُ يا أبيض ال 

 وجه فوجِّه إليه وجه الولي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

13- نقل في كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " 
ص (284) 
عن ابن القيم من كتابه جلاء الإفهام 
ما يوهم أن الطريق إلى الله وإلى جنته 
محصور في اتباع أهل البيت، 

يعني أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتصرَّف في كلام ابن القيم 
فلم ينقله على حقيقته، 

لأن ابن القيم في كتابه المذكور
 تكلم على إبراهيم الخليل وآله من الأنبياء ،
 وذكر أن الله سبحانه بعث جميع الأنبياء 
بعد إبراهيم من ذريته ،
 وجعل الطريق إليه مسدوداً إلا من طريقهم ،
 ومنهم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فترك الشيخ محمد علوي مالكي
 نقل أصل كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله 
وتصرَّف فيه ، 

فنقل ما يوهم القرآء
 أن المراد أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ولا يخفى أن هذا الرأي 
هو مذهب الرافضة الإثني عشرية ،

 وأنهم يرون أن الأحاديث الواردة 
من غير طريق أهل البيت 
لا يُحتج بها ولا يُعمل بها ،

ولو كان الراوي لها أبا بكر الصديق 
أو عمر أو عثمان
 أو غيرهم من الصحابة
رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ...

وهذا منكر عظيم 
وفساد كبير 
وتدليس شنيع
 أراد به تحقيق
 مقصد سيئ خطير .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثل ما تقدم 
ما ذكره في الصفحتين الرابعـة والخامسة 
من كتـابه " الصلوات المأثورة " 

حيث يقول من جملة الدعاء الذي نقله: 

" وانشلني من أوحال التوحيد 
وأغرقني في عين بحر الوحدة " ،

 وقوله :

 " ولا شيء إلا وهو به منوط " 

يعني بذلك 
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد رُفع البيان إلى صاحب السمو الملكي
 نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء
 مشفوعاً بكتاب سماحة الرئيس العام 
رقم 1280 / 2 
وتاريخ 28 / 7 / 1401 هـ . 

وفي الدورة الثامنة عشرة للمجلس
 المنعقدة في شهر شوال عام 1401هـ

 أعيدت مناقشة موضوعه 
بناء على ما بلغ المجلس 
من أن شره في ازدياد ، 

وأنه لا يزال ينشر بدعه وضلالاته
 في الداخل والخارج ،

 فرأى أن الفساد المترتب على نشاطه كبير ،

حيث يتعلق بأصل 
عقيدة التوحيد 
التي بعث الله الرسل من أولهم إلى آخرهم 
لدعوة الناس إليها ،
 ولإقامة حياتهم على أساسها . 

وليست أعماله 
وآراؤه الباطلة
 في أمور فرعية اجتهادية 
يسوغ الإختلاف فيها ،

 وأنه يسعى إلى عودة الوثنية 
في هذه البلاد 
وعبادة القبور والأنبياء ،
 والتعلق على غير الله ، 
و يطعن في دعوة التوحيد،

ويعمل على نشر الشرك 
والخرافات
 والغلو في القبور ،

 ويقرر هذه الأمور في كتبه ، 
ويدعو إليها في مجلسه ،
 ويسافر من أجل الدعوة لها في الخارج ،

إلى آخر ما جاء في قرار المجلس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلاوة على ما ذكـره المجلـس في قراره المذكـور 
من نقـول مأخـوذة من
 كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " ،
فإننا نذكر من النقول ما يلي :

*أولاً :* جاء في الصفحة 98  نقله عن الجرداني 
وابن الجوزي ما نصه :

( من أجَـلِّ ما ابتدع من أجل القربات والطاعات
 وما جرت به العادة من العناية بالمولد الشريف ،
 والفرح فيه بسيد السادات ) .

 إلى أن قال :

  ( ومما جرب أن من عمل المولد 
كان أماناً له في ذلك العام ، 
وبشرى عاجلة بنيل المرام ) ، 

إلى أن قال : 

 ( ومن أجلِّ ما ابتدع أيضاً 
ما جرت به العادة 
من قيام الناس حين ذكر مولده 
صلى الله عليه وسلم،
فيُستحب ذلك
 لما فيه من تعظيمه وإظهار الفرح به ،

 بل أفتى بعض الحنفية
بكفر من تركه حين يقوم الناس ) 
إلى آخره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثانياً :* جاء في الصفحات
التاسعة والتسعين ، والمائة ، والمائة وواحد ،

 ذكره صيغة السلام 
على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
فقال :

  ( وقد جئتك مستغفراً من ذنبي 
مستشفعاً بك 
يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى ربي عز وجل ) ،

ثم ذكر مجموعة من الصيغ للسلام
 على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بعضها نثر وبعضها شعر ، 
وقد جاء من الشعر ما نصه :

هذا نزيلك أضحى لا ملاذ له 

إلا جنابك يا سؤلى ويا أملي

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثالثاً :* في الصفحة (107) 
ذكره صلاة صوفي جاء فيها :

  ( إن من واظب على هذه الصلاة وهي :
 اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الأمي ،
 وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
في اليوم والليلة 
خمسمائة مرة 
لا يموت 
حتى يجتمع بالنبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يقظة ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رابعاً :* في الصفحة (110) 
قام بشرح صلاة الفاتح وقال في شرحه :

( فكل الأرزاق من كفه
 - الضمير عائد على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،

 وفي الحديث أوتيت مفاتيح خزائن السموات والأرض

- أي التي قال الله تعالى فيها :
 {له مقاليد السموات والأرض } 
أي مفاتيحها ،
 فقد أعطاها عز وجل لحبيبه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وفي الحديث أيضاً :
 الله معط وأنا القاسم ) أهـ [1] .

 ==============
[1]  -  لعل المالكي يعني ما ذكره ابن الجوزي في كتابه
 " العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية " في قوله :
 " باب اعطائه مقاليد الدنيا " ،
 حيث ذكر بإسناده عن  جابر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
 " أوتيت بمقاليد الدنيا على فرس أبلق عليه قطيفة من سندس " .

قال ابن الجوزي : 
" هذا حديث لا يصح ، وفي إسناده علي بن الحسين ،
 قال أبو حاتم ضعيف الحديث
 [ انظر العلل المتناهية الجزء الأول ص 174 ] .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خامساً :* في الصفحة (112) مانصه :

( اعلم أن ما أوحي إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :

 قسم أُمـر بتبليغه وهو القرآن
 والأحكام المتعلقة بالخلق عموماً، 
فقد بلغه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما أُمِـر بكتمه 
فقد كتمه صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولم يبلغ منه حرفا، 
وهو جميع الأسرار 
التي لا تليق بالأمة )

إلى آخر ما ذكره ،

 ولم ينقل هذا القول عن أحد .

ولا شك أنه بذلك يوطد 
للقول في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بما يخرجه به عن المجال البشري
 إلى المحيط الرباني ، 

تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون 
علواً كبيراً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سادساً :* في الصفحة (116) ما نصه :

( وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من رآني في المنام فسيراني في اليقظة ،

 قال العلماء :
هو في الدنيا  قطعاً 
ولو عند الموت لمن وفق لذلك ) .

 إلى أن قال 
( وقد يكون في الدنيا لأهل الكمال من المؤمنين 
وصفاء البصيرة الذين وصفهم الله تعالى ،
 ووصف قلوبهم  ومعارفهم بقوله :
{ كمشكاة فيها مصباح } ، إلى آخر الآية ،

 إلى أن قال:
  ( فمثل هذا القلب هو المؤهل لرؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في اليقظة
وسائر المغيبات أيضاً ) أهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد كان يكون هذا تمهيداً وتوطيداً 
لإلزام العامة
بترهات وضلالات دجاجلة 
يروم المالكي أن يكون منهم

 حينما يأتي واحدهم ويدعي أن له من صفاء القلب 
وكمال الإيمان ما سوّغ له
 رؤية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة ،
 وأنه قال له وأوصاه وعمده وكلفه ،
 إلى آخر ما يتصور للدجاجلة من طرق سوء .

لا شك أن علماء التفسير واللغة وأهل العلم 
مجمعون 
على أن النور في الآية الكريمة
نور الله تعالى ،
 وأن التشبيه تشبيه لنوره 
تعالى وتقدّس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سابعاً :* في الصفحة (183) 

نصَّ على أن ماء زمزم أفضل من الكوثر ،

لأن الله تعالى اختاره ليلة الإسراء 
لغسل قلب حبيبه 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثامناً :* في الصفحة (201) ما نصه :

( ثم اعلم أن كل ما مال إلى تعظيم
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا ينبغي لأحد البحث فيه ،
 ولا المطالبة بدليل خاص فيه ،
 فإن ذلك سوء أدب ،

 فقل ما شئت 
في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على سبيل المدح 
لا حرج ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تاسعاً :* في الصفحة (202) ما نصه :

( خصَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بأنه أول النبيين خلقاً ) 

إلى أن قال :
( و خلق آدم وجميع المخلوقات لأجله ) اهـ. ،

 الضمير في لأجله 
عائد للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم [1] .
 
===============
[1] -  لعل المالكي يعني حديث " لولاك لما خلقت الأفلاك "
 قال الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في كتابه 
" سلسلة الأحاديث الضعـيفة والموضوعة " : 
(  لولاك لما خلقت الأفلاك ) موضوع .
 كما قال الصاغاني في " الأحاديث الموضوعة " صحيفة 7 ، 

وأما قول الشيخ القاري صحيفة 67 – 68 :
 " لكن معناه صحيح فقد روى الديلمي عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً :
 أتاني جبريل فقال : يا محمد لولاك ما خلقت الدنيا ، 
ولولاك ما خلقت النار .
 وفي رواية ابن  عساكر " لولاك ما خلقت الدنيا " ،

فأقول الجزم بصحة معـناه لا يليق إلا بعـد ثبوت ما نقله عن الديلمي ،
 وهذا مما لم أر أحداً تعـرض لبيانه ،
 وأنا وإن كنت لم أقف على سنده فإني لا أتردد في ضعـفه ، 
وحسبنا في  الدليل على ذلك تفرد الديلمي به . 
وأما رواية ابن عساكر فقد أخرجها ابن الجوزي أيضاً في حديث طويل عن سلمان مرفوعاً ،
وقال إنه موضوع ،
 وأقرّه السيوطي في " اللآلئ" . [ انظر ج 1 ص 299 – 300 ] .
 وقال الشوكاني في كتابه الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة :
 حديث لولاك لما خلقت الأفلاك ،
قال الصاغاني موضوع [ ص 326 ] .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*عاشراً :*  في الصفحة (205) ما نصه :

( وجمع له بين النبوة والسلطان ،
وأوتي علم كل شيء
 حتى الروح 
والخمس التي في آية
إن الله عنده علم الساعة ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أحد عشر:* في الصفحة (207) ما نصه :

( وأسماؤه توقيفية 
كأسماء الله تعالى 
بحكم التبعية ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*إثنا عشر :* في الصفحة (222) 
من خصائصه صلى الله عليه وسلم ما نصه :

( وبإباحة النظر إلى الأجنبيات 
والخلوة بهن وإردافهن ...
 والنكاح بلا مهر ابتداء وانتهاء ،
 وبلا ولي وبلا شهود ، 
وفي حال الإحرام ، 
وبغير رضا المرأة ، 
وإذا رغب في نكاح المرأة 
حرم على غيره خطبتها بمجرد الرغبة ،
 وإذا رغب في مزوَّجة
 وجب على زوجها طلاقها لينكحها ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثلاثة عشر :* في الصفحة (223) ما نصه :

( وله أن يُقطِعَ أرضَ الجنة ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*أربعة عشر :* في الصفحة (226) ما نصه :

( ولم يقع ظله على الأرض ،
ولا رؤي له ظل في شمس
 ولا قمر 
لأنه كان نوراً ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*خمسة عشر :* في الصفحة (227) ما نصه :

( وهو حيّ في قبره ، 
يصلي فيه بأذان وإقامة ،
 وكذلك الأنبياء ، 
وقراءة أحاديثه عبادة يُـثاب عليها كقراءة القرآن، 
ويستحب الغسل لقراءة حديثه والطيب ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ستة عشر :* في الصفحة (228) ما نصه :

( ومن خصائص ابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها 
أنها كانت لا تحيض ،
 وكانت إذا ولدت 
طهرت من نفاسها بعد ساعة
 حتى لا تفوتها صلاة ) ،

 إلى أن قال:  

( وكان إذا ابتسم في الليل أضاء البيت ...
 وكان له قراءة القرآن بالمعنى ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*سبعة عشر :* في الصفحة (248):

 في معرض حديثه عن روضة مسجد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ما نصه :

( والعاكفين عليها ) اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ثمانية عشر :* في الصفحة (249) :

رأيه في أن شجرة بيعة الرضوان
 لم يقطعها عمر
إلا لأن الناس اختلفوا في تعيينها 
فقطعها لئلا تنسب لبيعة الرضوان 
والحال أنها ليست كذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تسعة عشر :* في الصفحة (259) ما نصه :

( روحانية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حاضرة في كل مكان ، 
فهي تشهد أماكن الخير ومجالس الفضل ) اهـ.

وهذا من المالكي توطيد وتمهيد
لترسيخ عقيدة حضور الحضرة النبوية
في الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ، 

وسيأتي بسط القول 
في الرد على هذه الضلالة 
إن شاء الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه نماذج لما في كتابه 
" الذخائر المحمدية " 
من الخروج عما عليه أهل العلم والتقوى 
والصلاح والمعتقد السليم 
فيما يجب لله تعالى 
وما يجب لرسوله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أوردنا ما أوردناه من كتابه
" الذخائر المحمدية " 
على سبيل الاستشهاد ، 
على أن المذكور ضالٌّ
 مُضلٌّ 
مُتَنكِب 
عن صراط الله المستقيم ،

 آخذ بما أخذ به 
أهل الزيغ والضلال;
لا على سبيل الحصر ،

 لأننا لو أردنا أن نحصر 
ما في كتابه من المنكرات

 لوجدنا أكثر صفحاته 
البالغة أربعة وخمسين وثلاثمائة صفحة 
طافحة 
بسَقَط القول ، 
وسفاهة المنطق ، 
وسوء الاعتقاد ،
 والدعوة إلى الضلال.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى
أن يعافيه من داء الغرور والتعالي 
حتى يعود إلى دائرة سلفنا الصالح
 ممن أعطوا ربهم ما يستحقه 
من الإجلال 
والتقديس 
والعبادة 
والكمال ،

وأعطوا رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يستحقه
من المحبة 
والتقدير 
والوصف الذي ارتضاه له ربه 
وأمر صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته بالاقتصار عليه ،

 فقال : 
" إنما أنا عبد 
فقولوا عبدُ الله ورسوله " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإننا نثق في عقل المالكي
وفي تفكيره 
وفي قدرته على إدراك 
ما يستطيع أن ترتفع به منزلته عند الله تعالى ، 

فمن التمس رضا الله بسخط الناس
رضي الله عنه وأرضى عنه الناس ، 

ومن التمس رضا الناس بسخط الله 
سخط الله عليه وأسخط عليه الناس .

 ونسأل الله تعالى أن يهديه ويصلحه 
ويبعده عن مزالق الشر والضلال ،

 وأن يوفقه لإدراك ما هو محض حق لله تعالى ،
 وما هو حق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من غير غلو 
ولا تنطع 
ولا إطراء 
ولا إفراط ،

فهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل 
 وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تمـهيـــد وتـأصـيـــل*

سبق لنا في مقدمة هذا الرد
 أن وصفنا رسالة المالكي
 – حول الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف –
 بأنها بتراء ،

حيث بدأها بقوله : 

( كثر الكلام عن حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ...) إلى آخره ،

 فلم يستعن بالله في كتابتها ، 
ولم يحمده تعالى فيها ، 
ولم يصلِ على رسوله محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم في مقدمتها ،

 كما ينبغي ذلك
 في مستهل المؤلفات العلمية الصادرة 
من أهل العلم ذوي الصلاح والتقى
وصدق الاقتداء ،

 وكما هو المقتضى الشرعي
 في كل أمر ذي بال، 
فكل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه ببسم الله 
فهو أقطع ، 
وفي رواية أجذم ، 
وفي رواية أبتر ،

قال الحافظ بن حجر:

  ( وقد استقر عمل الأئمة المصنفين
 على افتتاح كتب العلم بالتسمية ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولعل الله سبحانه وتعالى صرفه عن ذلك ،
 ليكون ذلك أبلغ 
في بتر هذه الرسالة
 وانقطاعها 
وجذمها ، 

ولتنزه صيغة البركة والاستعاذة
 عن أن تكون فاتحة رسالة 
تنادي بإحياء البدعة ،
 والتنكب عما عليه
سلفنا الصالح
 من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم .

 وليصدق على هذه الرسالة
أنها ليست ذا بال

 في محيط الأمر بالمعروف
 والنهي عن المنكر
 وبيان حكم الله للعباد، 

وإنما هي دعوة
إلى الابتداع في الدين 
بما لم يأذن به
الله في كـتابه 
أو على لسان رسوله محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد استهل المالكي رسالته البتراء بقوله:

كثر الكلام عن حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي
 وما كنت أود كتابة شيئاً في هذا الموضوع ،
 وذلك لأن ما شغل ذهني وذهن العقلاء المسلمين 
هو أكبر من هذه القضية .. إلى آخره .

أقول

 كم نتمنى أن يكون المالكي قد أعفى نفسه 
وقلمه من الكتابة في هذا الموضوع الجانبي
 على حد قوله ،
 وأراح عباد الله من التلبيس عليهم
 بما يعلم أهل العلم والعقل
بطلانه وفساده ،

 واتجه إلى ما يشغل ذهنه 
وذهن العقلاء من المسلمين 
من مواضيع الساعة ومشكلات العصر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلقد انتشر الربا وبضروب مختلفة 
وأسباب متغايرة وطرق متعددة ، 

وانتشرت وسائل التحايل 
على أكل أموال الناس بالباطل ،

 وشاعت في الناس مذاهب عقائدية ت
لتقي مع الشيطان في الضلال والإضلال
 والبعد عن الله تعالى ،

ونـشـط ما يسمى بالتبشـيـر بالديـانة النصرانـية
 في كـثيـر من البـلاد الإسلاميـة وغيرها ،

 ولقى المسلمون من أعداء الله كثيراً
 من الشبه والتكشيك في الإسلام
 وأصوله ومبادئه ومقتضياته . 

فعلى سبيل الافتراض
بأن محمد مالكي نال شهادة الدكتوراه 
عن جدارة علمية ;
 فإنه قادر على أن يدلي بدلوه 
في معالجة هذه المشكلات ،
 وفي الرد على شبهات أعداء الله ،
 وفي الكتابة فيما يعود على عموم المسلمين 
بالخير والنفع والصلاح .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو فعل ذلك لرأى منا إخوة له أوفياء،
 يحفظون له فضله وعلمه وحسبه ، 
ويعتزون به وبما يحمله من رسالة كريمة
 في سبيل العلم و إشاعته 
وصرفه في مصارفه الشرعية . 

ولكنه والعياذ بالله
 تنكب عن الصراط المستقيم ،
 واشتغل بما أشغل بردِّه وتفنيد زيفه وضلاله
 عباد الله 
من الدعوة إلى البدع والمنكرات 
والرجوع بالأمة إلى الجاهلية الجهلاء ،
 وإلى الاستهانة بما وهبها الله من عقل وبصيرة ،

فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، 
ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا
 بعد إذ هديتنا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد ذكر المالكي في رسالته البتراء 
ثلاث مسائل أحبَّ أن يركز عليها
 في بيان مذهبه في المولد والاحتفال به
 قبل أن يسرد أدلته على جواز الاحتفال بذلك .

 ونحن بدورنا نحب أن نقف معه
 عند كل مسألة من هذه المسائل الثلاث 
قبل الدخول معه في رد أدلته 
وبيان زيفها 
ومجانبتها الصواب .

ذكر المالكي المسألة الأولى بقوله :

( إننا نقول بجواز الاحتفال بالمولد الشريف ،
 والاجتماع لسماع سيرته والصلاة والسلام عليه ،
 وسماع المدائح التي تقال في حقه ، 
وإطعام الطعام ،
 وإدخال السرور على قلوب الأمة ) أهـ .

هذا القول يدل 
على أنه لا يرى مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي ،

 لأن مشروعية الأمر تعني وجوبه أو استحبابه ،
 وبالتالي إثابة فاعله ،
 وعقوبة تاركه إن كان واجباً ،

 أما جواز ذلك فمعناه إباحته ،
 فلا إثابة على فعل ،
 ولا عقوبة على ترك . 

ولو تتبعنا ما ذكره في رسالته البتراء ،
 أو ما ذكره في كتابه  الذخائر المحمدية ، 
أو ما ذكره في غير هذين الكتابين 
من رسائله الأخرى ،

أو بما يفعله ويشد له رحله 
مما تطيب له إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي فيه ;
 لوجدناه يقول بمشروعية ذلك ويؤكده .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي المسألة الثانية 
من مسائله الثلاث في رسالته البتراء 
يشير إلى القول بسنة الاحتفال بالمولد في ليلة غير مخصوصة ،

 وفي كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " يقول 
بتفضيل ليلة المولد على ليلة القدر
التي نزل القرآن الكريم بأنها خير من ألف شهر .

فقد جاء في الصفحة الخامسة والعشرين 
من الذخائر المحمدية ما نصه قال :
  قلت : إذا قلنا بأنه عليه السلام ولد ليلاً 
فأيهما أفضل ليلة القدر أو ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 أجيب بأن ليلة مولده عليه السلام 
أفضل من ليلة القدر من وجوه ثلاثة :

أحدها: 
أن ليلة المولد ليلة ظهوره صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وليلة القدر معطاة له .. إلى آخره .

*الثاني :* 
أن ليلة القدر شرفت بنزول الملائكة فيها ،
 وليلة القدر شرفت بظهوره صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها .. إلى آخره .

*الثالث :* أن ليلة القدر وقع التفضل فيها 
على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وليلة المولد الشريف وقع الفضل فيها 
على سائر الموجودات .. إلى آخره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قد يقول المالكي أن مقصودي بالتعبير بالجواز عدم المنع ،
 وهذا لا يعني حصر ذلك في الإباحة ،
 فإن الشيء إذا لم يكن ممنوعاً 
فقد يكون مأموراً به على سبيل الوجوب أو الاستحباب ;
لينتفي عنه التناقض
ويستقر له مذهبه 
في مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد .

 وعلى أي حال فإن قال بإباحة الاحتفال بالمولد 
من غير أن يكون واجباً أو مسنوناً
ألزمناه بالتناقض في قوله ،
 على ما سبق إيضاحه ،
 وبمطالبته بالدليل على الإباحة ، 

مع أن المحتفلين بذلك والمالكي معهم 
يرون عملهم عبادة ،
والعبادات مبينة على التوقيف ،
 فلا عبادة بلا شرع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن قال بمشروعيتها 
على سبيل الاستحباب أو الوجوب 
طالبناه بمستنده على ذلك 
من كـتاب الله تعالى 
أو من سنة رسوله محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من قول
 أو فعل 
أو تقرير،

 أو من عمل الصحابة
 الذين هم أولى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 أو عمل من نقلوا لنا 
ما كان أصحاب رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعلونه .

وإذا ادعى أن له استنباطات
 تدل على مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد
 مما ذكره فيما زعمه من دلائله 
التي أوردها في هذه الرسالة ; 
فسيكون لنا معه موقف
 أو أكثر
 في كل دليل ذكره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكره المالكي المسألة الثانية بقوله : 

( *الثانية :* 
أننا لا نقول بسنيّة الاحتفال بالمولد المذكور في ليلة مخصوصة ،
بل من اعتقد بذلك فقد ابتدع في الدين ، 
لأن ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم والتعلق به
 يجب أن يكون في كل حين ،
 ويجب أن تمتلئ به النفوس . 
نعم إن في شهر ولادته يكون الداعي لإقبال الناس واجتماعهم
 وشعورهم الفياض بارتباط الزمان بعضه ببعض،
 فيذكرون بالحاضر الماضي، 
وينقلون من الشاهد إلى الغائب ) اهـ.
 

هذه المسألة تحتاج منا
 إلى أن نقف معه عندها
 الوقفات التالية :

*الوقفة الأولى :
* 
فيما يتعلق بنفيه سنية الاحتفال بالمولد
 في ليلة مخصوصة ،
 واعتقاده بدعية ذلك .
فهذا حكم منه 
على نفسه 
وعلى أتباعه 
بالابتداع،

 فإنهم لا يقيمون هذا الاحتفال
 إلا في ليلة ميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الثاني عشر من شهر ربيع الأول من كل عام .
 وهذا من المالكي مغالطة ، 

وإلا فهو يدرك ويعرف
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد
 لا يكون إلا في الليلة الدورية
 لليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يخفى أن ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تتكرر
 حتى يقال أن الاحتفال بمولده
 لا يكون في ليلة مخصوصة معينة ،

 وإنما ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءت ليلة الاثنين 
الثاني عشر من شهر ربيع الأول
 على القول المشهور بين أهل العلم ،
 فإذا أقيم الاحتفال في ليلة دورية 
غير دورية هذه الليلة ; 
لم يكن ذلك احتفالاً بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وهو يعرف ذلك ويدركه ،
ويحافظ على أن يكون احتفاله
 واحتفال أتباعه 
في ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في الثاني من شهر ربيع الأول من كل عام ،
 ولكنها المغالطة والتلبيس

وإن كانت هذه المغالطة
 قد كلفته الشيء الكثير
في حكمه على نفسه 
وعلى أتباعه
 بالابتداع 
في اتخاذ ليلة مخصوصة 
بإقامة الاحتفال بالمولد فيها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :*

عند قوله بسنيّة الاحتفال بالمولد 
في ليلة غير مخصوصة . 

وقد سبق منا مطالبته بما يدلُّ على الاستحباب ، 
من مصادر التشريع المعتبرة 
في محيط العبادة التي مبناها على التوقيف ،
لا على الاستحسان ، 
ولا على الاستصلاح .

 ووعدنا بمناقشة ما زعمه له دليلاً على ذلك
 في رسالته البتراء ،
 وتفنيد زيفها 
وزيغها
 وبطلانها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :
*
عند قوله :
 لأن ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يجب أن يكون في كل حين .

 ونقول له صدقت في هذه العبارة ،
 وبالحق فيما اشتملت عليه نطقت ،
 فذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع في كل حال ،
 وفي كل زمان ومكان ، 
نذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاتنا ،
 ونذكره في دعائنا ، 
ونذكره في أذاننا و إقامتنا
  وخطبنا ابتداء وختاماً . 
ونُكثر من الصلاة عليه 
لا في ليلة معينة ، 
ولا في وقت محدد ، 
بل نذكره ونصلي عليه ونسلم عليه 
ونثني عليه بما هو أهله 
وبما ينبغي لمقامه مع ربه ، 
ونحبه محبة لا تدانيها 
محبتنا لأنفسنا وأموالنا وأولادنا 
وكل محبوب عندنا ، 

فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم
أحبُّ إلينا من كل ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما التعلق به
 فإذا كان المقصود بذلك 
التعلق بأوامره ونواهيه ،
وألَّا نعبد الله
 إلا بما شرعه
صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
  فذلك ما يجب ويتأكد على كل مسلم .

وإن كان المقصود
 بذلك التعلق به 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم -
لما يزعم المالكي وأحزابه ،

 من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
يملك من الضر والنفع ،
 والمنع والعطاء ، 
وغير ذلك 
مما جاء ويجيئ في المدائح النبوية 
التي أورد بعضها المالكي في كتبه
 ومنها " الذخائر المحمدية "
 منشرحاً بها خاطره ، 
مؤيداً لما تقتضيه من 
غلو وإطراء وإشراك
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه 
في مقاليد السموات والأرض
 كما تنطبق بذلك الصفحة (110) 
من كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " 
عند شرحه صلاة الفاتح المغلق ،
 وقد سبق منا نقل ذلك .

إذا كان التعلق برسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
بهذا الوضع ; 

فهذا مما نتبرأ إلى الله منه ،
 ومن الأخذ به ،
 ونشهد الله على أنا نعتقد فيمن يتعلق برسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
هذا التعلق أنه
مشرك بالله غيره ،

 ومعتقد ما يتنافى مع مقتضى لا إله إلا الله ،
وأن شركه
أعظم من شرك 
أبي جهل وأبي لهب وأبيّ بن خلف ،
 وغيرهم من أقطاب المشركين 
الذين يعبدون مع الله غيره ،

ولا يقولون
 بأن معبوداتهم تشترك مع الله تعالى
 في مقاليد السموات والأرض ، 
وتملك حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،
وعندها علم كل شيء ،
 حتى الروح والخمس المغيبات
 التي في آية إن الله عنده علم الساعة،
وأنها نور لا ظل لها في شمس ولا في قمر،
 وأن آدم وجميع المخلوقات خلقوا لأجلها ،

 حيث ينص المالكي
 في كتابه " الذخائر المحمدية " 
على ذلك وغيره 
في حق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مما سبق لنا إيضاحه بنقله من صفحاته ،

 ولكنهم يقولون 
في تبرير عبادتهم غير الله :
 { ما نعبدهم 
إلا ليقربونا 
إلى الله زلفى } .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر المسألة الثالثة بقوله :

( المسألة الثالثة
 أن هذه الاجتماعات هي وسيلة كبرى للدعوة إلى الله ،
 وهي فرصة ذهبية ينبغي ألا تفوت ،
 بل يجب على الدعاة أن يذكّروا الأمة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،
 وبأخلاقه وآدابه وأحواله وسيرته ومعاملته وعبادته)
 إلى أن قال
( ومن لم يستفد شيئاً من ذلك 
فهو محروم من خيرات المولد الشريف )اهـ . 
 

وتعليقنا على هذا القول 

هو أن الدعوة إلى الله تعالى ليست حولية ، 

والتذكير برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأخلاقه وآدابه وأحواله وسيرته 
ومعاملته وعبادته ليس حولياً .

 إننا حينما نقتصر على ذلك
 فهذا يعني هجران رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والتنكب عن ذكراه ،

إلا عند ذكرى مولده
 ليلة من كل عام ،
 يحصل فيها من 
الهرج 
والمرج 
واللغط 
والغلط ;
ما يُغضب الله ورسوله .

وإذا كان المالكي ينفي بلسانه 
ما يكون في ليالي الموالد من المنكرات
مما لا يخفى عليه ، 
وهو يحضره ويؤيده بحضوره ،

 فنحن نؤكد للمالكي 
أنه يقول بلسانه
ما يكذِّبه فيه فعله 
وفعل أتباعه ، 

كبر مقتاً عند الله 
أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان 
المالكي صادقاً فيما يقوله :
 من أن ليالي الموالد عبارة 
عن الدعوة إلى الله تعالى
 والتخلق بأخلاق رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فأين نتائج قوله؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال :
 إن هذه الموالد تعطّـِل المواهب العقلية 
التي منحنا الله إياها ، 
وتجعل المؤمن بها رهن
التخيلات والتوهمات ،
 وأعطانا دليلاً على ذلك 
بوجود شخصيات لها اعتبارها وثقلها
 في الميزان الاجتماعي ، 
من حيث الثقافة العامة والوجاهة وسعة الإدراك ، 
ورجاحة العقل والاعتبار الاجتماعي ، 
هذه الشخصيات تشارك في هذه الاجتماعات
 وتقوم بتمويلها المالي لقلنا له :
 صدقت .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال : 

إن هذه الاجتماعات المحتفلة بالمولد النبوي 
يختلط فيها الرجال بالنساء ،
 وتنشد فيها الأشعار بمختلف المعازف ،
 وتدار فيها أنواع المشروبات 
وقد يكون فيها الحرام ، 
وتقدم فيها صنوف المأكولات،
 ويحضرها البرّ والفاجر ، 

وقد تحاكي هذه الليالي 
الليالي الحمراء في دور اللهو والهوى ،
 لو قال ذلك ، 
وقال إن مولدنا يخلو من بعض ما ذُكر
 لقلنا له : 
يمكن ذلك ، 
بحكم ما لبلادنا 
من بيئة خاصة 
تفرض ذلك وتلزم به .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال :

 إن هذه الموالد صارت سبباً في فرقة المسلمين ، 
وتعدد طوائفهم وفرقهم وطرقهم ومعتقداتهم 
في حضور مجالسهم حضرات مباركة 
على حد زعمهم ،
 تأمر وتنهي وتشرع وتحظر ،
 وتشير بالشقاوة والسعادة إلى عباد الله ، 
مما كان له أثره السيئ في فساد عقول بعض المسلمين ، 
وانسياق عواطفهم ومشاعرهم إلى متاهات وترهات وخرافات
تندد بها العقول السليمة ،
 وتنحى باللائمة عليها طوائف الصلاح والإصلاح ،
 من علماء المسلمين ومحققيهم ،

 كما كان لذلك أثره السيئ في تفريق الأمة الإسلامية 
إلى طوائف تحقق بوجودها 
ما ذكره صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من تفرق هذه الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة
كلها في النار إلا واحدة ،
هي من كان على مثل ما عليه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه . 

فما الكثير من ملل القدرية والجهمية والمعتزلة والشيعة ،
وأنواع الطرق الصوفية ،
 إلإ نموذج لتفرق المسلمين 
ونتيجة لإضلالهم 
بمثل ما يدعو إليه المالكي وأحزابه ،

مما فيه 
تعطيل 
لموارد النقل والعقل ،
وأخذ بقواعد
التبعية والابتداع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه لو قال ذلك ، 
لقلنا له صدقت، 
وفي الأرض أكثر من شاهد
 على تحقيق ذلك ،
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . 

على أي حال
 وعلى أي افتراض 
فإن القول بمشروعية أمر ما 
سواء كان ظاهره الاستحسان
 أو الاستصلاح ;
 يحتاج إلى التأمل والنظر ،
 فإن كان من أمور الدنيا 
ورجحت مصلحته على مفاسده ، 
اتجهت مشروعيته ويتعين الأخذ به ، 

وإن كان من أمور الآخرة
 ومن أمور العبادة;
فإن مبنى القول بالمشروعية على التوقيف ،

 فإن وجدنا مستند مشروعيته 
من كتاب الله تعالى،
أو من سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
أو من عمل أصحاب رسول الله 
والتابعين من أهل القرون الثلاثة 
المشهود لهم بالخيرة والفضل ، 
قبلنا ذلك ،
 وأخذنا به
واعتقدنا مشروعيته
 وجوباً أو استحباباً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما إن انتفى عن ذلك الأمر
 المزعومة مشروعيته
ما يسنده من كتاب الله تعالى 
أو سنة رسوله ، 
أو عمل من يحتج بقوله وفعله من الصحابة ، 
ولو كان حسناً في ظاهره ،

 فهو مرفوض 
ومحكوم عليه 
وعلى الآخذ به
بالبدعية والابتداع ،

ولو كان خيراً وحقاً
لسبقنا إليه 
من أهم أحرص منا على الخير ، 
وأصدق منا 
محبة للمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وهم سلف هذه الأمة 
وصالحوها من الصحابة 
والتابعين وتابع التابعين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقبل أن ندخل مع المالكي
 في مناقشة مزاعمه الاستدلالية
بجواز الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي،

 نحب أن نمهد لذلك 
بذكر ما نعتقده في 
رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وما يجب علينا نحوه من 
محبة وتقدير ،

 وما يجب علينا الأخذ به 
فيما يتعلق به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
مما وجهنا إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وحذَّرنا من تجاوزه 
لئلا نكون في مسار أهل الكتاب ،
 ممن غلوا في أنبيائهم ورسلهم ،
 حتى جعلوهم
آلهةً تُعبد مع الله ،

تعالى الله 
عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد جاء في القرآن الكريم
 ما يدل على 
صفة رسالة محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم :

قال تعالى :

{ قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ

وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ 

إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ
 وَمَا أَنَا إِلاّ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ }[1] .
 
============
[1]  -  سورة الأحقاف ، الآية :  9  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ 
شَاهِدًا وَمُبَشِّرًا *
وَدَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِإِذْنِهِ 
وَسِرَاجًا مُنِيرًا } [1].

============
[1]  -  سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 45 – 46 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :
{ سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً 
مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ 
إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأقْصَى }[1].

============
[1]  -  سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 1  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ
بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ
وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ 
فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ }[1].

============
[1]  -  سورة المائدة ، الآية :  67  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنْذِرٌ

وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ }[1].
 
============
[1]  -  سورة الرعد ، الآية : 7  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا
أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ 

يُوحَى إِلَيَّ
 أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ }[1] .

============
[1]  -  سورة الكهف ، الآية : 110 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ عَجَبًا
 أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ 
أَنْ أَنْذِرِ النَّاسَ 
وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
 أَنَّ لَهُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ }[1].
 
============
[1]  -  سورة يونس ، الآية : 2 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ
وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ

وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ
إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ }[1].

 ============
[1] -   سورة الأنعام ، الآية :  50 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

{ قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي 
نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا 
إِلاَّ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ 

وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ
 لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ
 وَمَا مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ

 إِنْ أَنَا إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ
 لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ }[1].

 ============
[1]  -  سورة الأعراف ، الآية : 188 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنِّي
لا أَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ
 ضَرًّا وَلا رَشَدًا }[1].

============
[1]  -  سورة الجن ، الآية : 21 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ
وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ }[1].
 
============
[1]  -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 30 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ
إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ
 قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ }[1]* .*
 
============
[1]  -  سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 144 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ
إِلاَّ إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ 
وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الأسْوَاقِ }[1].
 
============
[1]  -  سورة الفرقان ، الآية : 20  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ يَا أَيُّهَـا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُـوا اللهَ
وَأَطِيعُـوا الرَّسُـولَ
 وَأُولِي الأمْرِ مِنْكُمْ }[1].
 
============
[1]  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 59  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى:

{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ 
إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ
بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ }[1]* .*

============
[1]  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 64  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ
فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ } [1].

 ============
[1]  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 80  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ 
عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ 
حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ 
بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ } [1]*.*
 
============
[1]  -   سورة التوبة ، الآية : 128 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ
فَخُذُوهُ 
وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ
فَانْتَـهُوا } [1].

============
[1]  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ 
حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الأرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا *
أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ 
فَتُفَجِّرَ الأنْهَارَ خِلَالَهَا تَفْجِيرًا *
أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا 
أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلأئِكَةِ قَبِيلاً * 
أَوْ يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ 
أَوْ تَرْقَى فِي السَّمَاءِ
 وَلَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ 
حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَابًا نَقْرَؤُهُ 

قُلْ 
سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 
هَلْ كُـنْتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَسُولاً } [1]*.*
 
============
[1]  -  سورة الإسراء ، الآيات : 90 – 93  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه الآيات الكريمات 
وغيرها من عشرات الآيات أو مئاتها
 تبين صفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ونوع رسالته ، ونسبته إلى ربه ،
 فهو رسول من رب العالمين ،
 ما عليه إلا البلاغ ، 
وأنه ليس عليهم بمسيطر ، 
وأنه لا يعلم الغيب ،
ولا يملك لنفسه نفعاً 
ولا ضراً
 إلا ما شاء الله ، 

وأنه يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق ، 
وأنه لم يكن بدعاً من الرسل ،
 وأنه لا يدري ما يُفعل به 
ولا ما يُفعل بنا ، 

وأنه بشر مثلنا 
أرسله الله إلينا شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً ، 
وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً ، 
وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أنفسنا عزيز عليه عنتنا ،
 حريص علينا بالمؤمنين منا رؤوف رحيم،
 وأنه عبدُ الله ورسوله
 يناله من الطبائع البشرية
 ما ينال بني جنسه .

قال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْـلُكُمْ }[1].
 ============
[1]  -  سورة فصلت ، الآية : 6 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلـم
 معـصوم مما لا يحبه الله ولا يرضاه ،
لا يدانيــه في معرفة حق ربه أحد ، 
له من الله تعالى مقام محمود ،
وحوض مورود ، 
وخصائص تكريمية خصَّه الله بها ،

إلا أن هذه الخصائص
لا تصل إلى حد 
خصائص الربوبية والألوهية;
في المنع والعطاء ،
والنفع والضر ،
والسلطة الكاملة ،
والهيمنة الشاملة ،
والخلق 
والملك 
والتدبير،
والتفرّد بكمال الجلال
والتقديس ،
والتفرد بالعبادة
 بمختلف أحوالها
وأنواعها ومراتبها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد عرف صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قدر نفسه تجاه ربه . 

فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما
 أن رجلاً قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

" ما شاء الله وشئت ، 
قال :
أجعلتني لله نداً .
 بل 
ما شاء الله وحده"

رواه النسائي وصححه ،
 وابن ماجه ،
 وابن مردويه وغيرهما .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي البخاري 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال :
 " شُجَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد ،
وكُسرت رباعيته ، 

فقال :
كيف يفلح قوم شجوا نبيهم ؟ 

فنزلت 
{ لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأمْرِ شَيْءٌ }[1] .

============
[1]  -  سورة آل عمران الآية : 128 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي البخاري 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :

 " قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حين أُنزل عليه
 { وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأقْرَبِينَ } [1] ،

  فقال : 
يا معشر قريش أو كلمة نحوها ، 
اشتروا أنفسكم 
لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئاً ،

يا عباس بن عبد المطلب
لا أغني عنكَ من الله شيئاً ،

 يا صفية عمة رسول الله
 – صلى الله عليه وسلم –
لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً ، 

ويا فاطمة بنت محمد 
سليني من مالي ما شئتِ ، 
لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً " . 

============
[1]  -  سورة الشعـراء ، الآية 214 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين
 عن ابن المسيب عن أبيه قال :

 لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة 
جاءه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وعنده عبدالله بن أبي أمية وأبو جهل ،

 فقال له : يا عم قل لا إله إلا الله
 كلمة أحاجُّ لك بها عند الله .

 فقالا له : أترغب عن ملة عبدالمطلب ؟ ، 
فأعاد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعادا ،
 فكان آخر ما قال
هو على ملة عبدالمطلب ،
 وأبى أن يقول
لا إله إلا الله ،

 فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – 
لأستغفرن لك ما لم أُنْهَ عنك ،

فأنزل الله عز وجل:

{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا
أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ
 وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى }[1] .

وأنزل الله في أبي طالب :

{ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ
 وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ }[2].
 
============
[1]  -  سورة التوبة ، الآية 113 .
[2]  -  سورة القصص ، الآية 56 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن أبي داود بسند جيد ، 
عن عبدالله بن الشخير رضي الله عنه قال :

 انطلقت في وفد بني عامر 
إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلنا : 
أنت سيدنا ، 

فقال : 
السيد الله تبارك وتعالى ،

 فقلنا :
 وأفضلنا فضلاً وأعظمنا طولا ،

 فقال :
 قولوا بقولكم
 أو بعض قولكم
ولا يستجرينكم الشيطان

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن النسائي بسند جيد 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه 

أن أناساً قالوا :
 يا رسول الله 
يا خيرنا وابن خيرنا 
وسيدنا وابن سيدنا .

 فقال :
 يا أيها الناس قولوا بقولكم 
ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان ،

أنا محمد ، 
عبدُ الله ورسوله ،

ما أحب أن ترفعوني 
فوق منزلتي 
التي أنزلني الله عز وجل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وروى الطبراني بإسناده
 إلى عباده بن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال :
 كان في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
منافق يؤذي المؤمنين ،
 فقال بعضهم : 
قوموا بنا نستغيث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من هذا المنافق ،

 فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
إنه لا يُستغاث بي ،
وإنما يُستغاث بالله عز وجل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين 
عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه

 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
لا تطروني 
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، 

إنما أنا عبد 

فقولوا 

عبدُ الله ورسوله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال :

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

إياكم والغلو .

 رواه أحمد ومسلم
 والترمذي وابن ماجه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولمسلم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 

هَلَكَ المتنطعون ، 

قالها ثلاثاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن ابن ماجه بسنده
 إلى ابن مسعود قال :

 أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
رجل فكلمه فجعل ترعد فرائصه ،

 فقال له: 
هوِّن عليك ،
فإني رجل لست بملك ، 
إنما أنا ابن امرأة
 تأكل القديد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه أحاديث صحيحة وصريحة ،
 وكلها تدل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كان حريصاً على 
حماية جناب التوحيد ،

 وعلى أن تنزله أمته 
منزلته التي أنزله الله إياها ،
فلا غلو 
ولا تنطع ، 
ولا إطراء 
ولا إفراط ،

قولوا بقولكم أو بعض قولكم ، 
ولا يستجرينكم الشيطان .

لقد صدق الله ، 
فكم كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصاً علينا
 بالمؤمنين منا رؤوفاً رحيما .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما ما يتعلق بمنزلته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في قلوبنا معشر أمته ،
فإن ابتناء هذه المنزلة
 مستمد من كتاب الله تعالى، 
ومن سنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ومن ذلك ما يلي :

قال تعالى :

{ مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ
 فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ }[1].
 
=============
[1]  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 80 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 
وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1]* .*

=============
[1]  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 
فَاتَّبِعُونِي
 يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ }[1]*  .*

=============
[1]  -  سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 31 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تعالى :

{ قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ
 وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ 
وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا
 وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا 
وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا 
أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ
 وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ 
فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ 
وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ }[1] .

=============
[1]  -  سورة التوبة ، الآية : 24 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين
 عن أنس رضي الله عنه
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 

لا يؤمن أحدكم 
حتى أكون أحبَّ إليه
 من ولده ووالده 
والناس أجمعين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولهما عنه رضي الله عنه قال :
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان ،
أن يكون الله ورسوله
 أحبَّ إليه مما سواهما ، 
وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله ، 
وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر 
بعد إذ أنقذه الله منه 
كما يكره أن يلقى في النار .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن عبدالله بن عمرو 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعاً لما جئت به .

 قال النووي حديث صحيح ،
 رويناه في كتاب الحجة بإسناد صحيح .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي  الصلاة والتسليم عليه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أجـر كبير ، 
واستجابة كريمة لأمر  الله تعالى :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا }[1] .
=============
[1]  -  سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 56 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وثبت عنه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

البخيل من ذُكرت عنده
 فلم يصلِ عليّ .

وقال :
من صلى عليّ واحدة ،
 صلى الله عليه بها عشراً .

وقال من حديث جبريل عليه السلام : 
رغم أنف امرئ ذُكرت عنده 
فلم يصلِ عليك ،

قل آمين ، 

فقلت : آمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والصلاة عليه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أحد أركان الصلاة ، 
من تركها عامداً بطلت صلاته ،

ومن تركها ناسياً لم تصح صلاته
 حتى يأتي بها . 

وهي أحد أركان خطبة الجمعة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والدعاء له صلى الله عليه وسلم
بالوسيلة والفضيلة والمقام المحمود
 الذي لا يكون لغيره 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وذلك عقب الأذان
 أمر محبوب ومسنون ،
 وفيه فضل كبير .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أدى صلى الله عليه وسلم رسالة ربه 
وبلَّغها أتمَّ بلاغ وأكمله ، 

فترك صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته 
على  المحجة البيضاء ،
 ليلها كنهارها ،
 لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك . 

وأدى الأمانة 
ونصح للأمة ، 
وجاهد في الله حق جهاده .

فنفسي وأبي وأمي 
فداه صلى الله عليه  وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أكد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن المؤمن لا يتم له إيمان
 حتى يكون
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أحبَّ إليه من نفسه 
وماله 
وأهله 
والناس أجمعين ،

فما معنى هذه المحبة ..؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاشك أننا نحبه صلى الله عليه وسلم في شخصه ،
 وكم نتمنى أن نكون حظينا 
بصحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وبالاشتراك مع أصحابه
 والتزاحم معهم في تتبع آثاره ،
 والاستمتاع بأحاديثه ومجالسه ومخالطته ،

ولكن هيهات هيهات ،

 فقد حيل بيننا وبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
فبقي لنا كمردود إيجابي للقول بحبه 
والدلالة على صدق ذلك منا
التمسك بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قولاً وعملاً 
وتعلماً وتعليماً وإيثاراً ،
 وأمراً ونهياً عن تنكبها ،
والتأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في أخلاقه وآدابه وشمائله ،
والدفاع عن سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وردّ كل ما لم يكـن من سنته
 من بدع ومحدثات،
 مهما كانت ظواهرها حسنة ومقبولة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وننطلق لردِّ البدع والمحدثات
 من حرصه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأمره هذه الأمة بالاتباع
 وترك الابتداع .

ففي الصحيح 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 

من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا 
ما ليس منه فهو رد .

 وفي رواية :

 من عمل عملاً 
ليس عليه أمرنا
فهو رد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي سنن أبي داود والترمذي 
عن العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنه قال :
 وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
موعظة وجلت منه القلوب ،
 وذرفت منها العيون ،

 فقلنا : يا رسول الله كانها موعظة مودع فأوصنا .
 قال : 
" أوصيكم بتقوى الله عز وجل والسمع والطاعة ،
 وإن تأمّر عليكم عبد ، 
فإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً ،
فعليكم بسنتي 
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، 
عضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،
 فإن كل بدعة
ضلالة " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن الابتداع في الدين
 يعني التزاما 
اتهام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بالتقصير في التبليغ ، 
والتقصير في نصح الأمة ،
 والتقصير في أداء الأمانة ، 

حيث لم يبلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته
 هذه المستحسنات المزعومة ،

 حتى جاء أهل القرون المتأخرة
 من رافضة وقرامطة 
وصوفية ودجاجلة ،
 فقالوا في الدين ابتداعاً 
هذا حسن وهذا مقبول ، 
وهذا مراد به محبة الله ،
وهذا مراد به محبة رسول الله 

إلى غير ذلك 
مما يوحى به بعضهم إلى بعض 
زخرف القول غروراً .

 ومع ذلك يقولون 
زوراً وبهتاناً 
بأنهم أصدق محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وهم يتهمونه 
بما هو منه برئ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما من خير إلا دل الأمة عليه ،
 وما من شرٍّ إلا حذرها عنه ، 
فلو كانت هذه البدع خيراً حقاً ،
لشرعها صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته ،
ولسبقنا إليها 
من هم أحرص منا 
على الاقتداء والتأسي برسول الله ،
 وأتقى الله ، 
وأصلح قلوباً ،
 وأنقى سرائر ،
 وأعمق إيماناً ، 
وأخلص محبة ،
أولئك أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأتباعهم
 وأتباع أتباعهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن تحمسنا 
لردِّ البدع والمنكرات ،
 نابع من إيماننا بالله رباً،
وبالإسلام ديناً ،
وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً ،

 وهو بالتالي ثمرة لمحبتنا الصادقة 
لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 محبة تبرئه من التقصير 
في تبليغ الرسالة ،
 وأداء الأمانة ،
 والنصح للأمة ،

 محبة تقتضي منا 
التمسك بما هو عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وما كان عليه أصحابه الأخيار
 رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ، 

محبة تقتضي منا إنزاله صلى الله عليه وسلم
منزلته التي أنزله الله إياها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا 
أن نعبد الله بما شرعه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وذلك 
بإفراد الله تعالى بالعبادة
 والإجلال ، 
وكمال التعلُّق 
وفقاً وتحقيقاً لما تلقيناه توجيهاً وتعليماً 
من رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا 
التمسك بسنته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قولاً وعملاً وتقريراً ، 

ونبذ كل ما لم يكن من سنته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 مما أُحدث في الدين ، 
مما لم يكن عليه أمره 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا اتخاذه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أسوة حسنة ،
 وقدوة صالحة
 في أقوالنا 
وأفعالنا 
وأخلاقنا 
وآدابنا 
وطريق التعامل مع ربنا ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محبة تقتضي منا 
اعتبار البدع والمحدثات
 قدحاً في الرسالة ،
وإشارة إلى تقصير
المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في بيان الخير للأمة ، 

حاشاه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
وكلا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وانطلاقاً من هذه المحبة ; 
فإننا لا نبالي في تجريح
من يتعرض
لرسالة نبينا ورسولنا محمد
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
بالقدح والخدش والتنقص
 بما يحدثه للناس من أمور 
يدَّعي حسنها وخيرها 
وقبولها عند الناس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كم بلغت فرحتنا ،
 وكم بلغ ابتهاجنا ، 
وكم كان انشراح صدورنا ،
 حينما قيل لنا بأن محمد علوي مالكي
أخذ شهادة عليا . 

لقد نشرنا أملنا 
في أن تكون شهادته نبراساً له 
يستضيئ بها في طريق الدعوة إلى الله ،
 بما يرتضيه 
جده صلى الله عليه وسلم 
على افتراض 
صحة نسبه إليه ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهو على ذلك
الافتراض 
من أولى الناس 
برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
ومن أولى الناس 
بالدفاع عن سنة رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ورد ما يعتبر قدحاً
في بلاغه الرسالة، 
وأدائه الأمانة ،
 ونصحه للأمة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان المالكي 
يدَّعي شيئاً من ذلك
 بما يقوله في دروسه ، 
وبما يكتبه في مؤلفاته ،
 فإن دعواه باطلة . 

لقد جعل رسول الله إلهاً 
مع الله 
في ربوبيته وألوهيته ،

 وأخذ يقرِّر مشروعية بدع ومحدثات 
ما كان لها وجود
 في عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولا عهد أصحابه
 وأتباعهم ،

 وادَّعى أن فيها خيرا ، 
وفيها فضلا ، 
وفيها أجرا وثوابا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه بذلك بين أمرين 
وكلاهما شر ،
 وأحلاهما المر ، 

إما أنه يعتقد صدق ما يقول 

فيكون بذلك قادحاً 
في كمال الرسالة 
مدعياً على سبيل الاستلزام 
تقصير رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم في أدائها ; 

حيث لم يبين لأمته 
ما في هذه البدع والمحدثات 
من الفضل والأجر والخير الكثير
 على حدِّ زعمه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإما أن يكون المالكي كاذباً 
فيما يقول بينه وبين نفسه ، 

ولكنها الرغبة في الوجاهة 
والظهور،
ودعوى الولاية 
والدراية ،
 وللتضليل على العامة ،
 والتلبيس عليهم 
بترهات يخرج عليهم بها 
في لباس الولي 
المطلِّع على أسرار الكون
 وخصائصه ،

 ليقدموا له ثمن ذلك 
لحس الأيدي 
وانحناءات التعظيم
 والتبجيل ،

 وطلب البركة في أثوابه وآثاره، 

كما هو الحال 
فيما نراه ونسمعه منه وعنه،

فيا ويله 
من هذا الغرض السيئ ،
 وهذا الاتجاه الأثيم ، 

والله حسيبه وكافيه ،
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
العلي العظيم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والآن وبعد أن قدمنا هذه المقدمة
 التي أوضحنا فيها ما نعتقده 
في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 والحوافز التي جعلتنا نستنكر
 من المالكي مسالكه الشائنة ;
 في ترويج البدع 
وفتح أبواب الجاهلية على هذه الأمة ،

 وأن ذلك كله منا نابع من 
صدق محبتنا لرسول الله ،
وصدق اتباعنا رسول الله ،
وسلامة اقتدائنا بسنة رسول الله ، 
ومقتضى إيماننا 
بوحدانية الله تعالى
 في ألوهيته وربوبيته 
وكمال ذاته وصفاته ، 
وأنه الأول والآخر ،
 والظاهر والباطن ،
والمانع والمعطي ،
والنافع والضار ، 
من يهده الله فلا مضل له ،
ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ،
لا يأتي  بالخير إلا هو ،
ولا يدفع الشر إلا هو ،

أكمل الدين 
ببلاغ رسوله محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وأتمَّ علينا نعمته 
ورضيَ لنا الإسلام ديناً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد تقديمنا ما قدمناه ، 
يطيب لنا الآن 
أن ندخل مع المالكي 
في مناقشة دلائله على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد ، 
وردِّ هذه الدلائل ،
 وبيان زيفها 
وزيغها 
وبُعدِها عن مواطن الاستدلال ،

والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رد أدلة* *المالكي
**على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي*
 *~~~~~*
*الدليل الأول
 مناقشته ثم رده :-*
 

ذكر المالكي الدليل الأول من هذه الأدلة
 بقوله :

*الأول :*
 إن الاحتفال بالمولد الشريف تعبير عن الفرح والسرور 
بالمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وقد انتفع به الكافر،
 وقد جاء في البخاري أنه يخفف عن أبي لهب كل يوم اثنين
 بسبب عتقه لثويبة جاريته لما بشرته بولادة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ويقول في ذلك الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن ناصر الدمشقي : 

إذا كـان هـذا كافــراً جــاء ذمــه ××× بتـبت يداه في الجحيـم مخلدا
أتى أنه في يـــوم الاثـنـين دائمـا ××× يخفـف عـنه للسـرور بأحمدا
فما الظن بالعبد الذي كان عمره ××× بأحمد مسروراً ومات موحدا

لنا مع صاحب هذا الدليل 
الوقفات التالية :

*الوقفـة الأولى :*

 إن السرور والفرح والتمتع بذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في مولده وفي بعثته وفي هجرته
 وفي جهاده وفي إبلاغه رسالة ربه ،
 وفي رأفته ورحمته بأمته وحرصه عليهم ،
 وألمه صلى الله عليه وسلم من عنت من يعنت منهم
 إلى غير ذلك من أحواله ،

إن السرور بذلك 
يجب أن يكون في كل حال وزمان ومكان ،

وألا يختص ذلك بليلة حولية من كل سنة ،
 يكون في الاجتماع عليها 
من المنكرات
والمعتقدات الباطلة ،
 والإسراف في موائد المآكل والمشارب ،
 والاستماع إلى مدائح ترتقي بالممدوح فيها
 إلى مقام الألوهية و الربوبية .

 إننا حينما نفترض جدلاً سلامة هذه الليلة من المنكرات ،

فإن ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في ليلة حولية من كل عام
يعتبر ضرباً من الهجران والصدود والغفلة،

وذلك حينما لا نذكر ولا نعرف 
شمائل رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وما في حياته من جوانب إشراق
 إلا بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربعة وخمسين يوما.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفـة الثانيـة :
* 
عند حديث تخفيف العذاب عن أبي لهب :-

لقد تناول العلماء هذا الحديث بالشرح والتعليق ، 
واستنباط ما يمكن أن يدل عليه 
من أحكام وفوائد،
فلم يستدل 
به واحد منهم على مشروعية 
الاحتفال بمولد رسول  الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم [1].

لا شك أن ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كانت أول فتح من الخير على هذه الأمة ، 
وحصل في ليلة ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أمور كانت إنذاراً لعناصر الشر ودول الباطل ،
 إلا أن ذلك كله لا يعني اعتبار هذه الليلة 
عيداً حولياً من الأعياد الإسلامية

=============

[1]  - جاء في كتاب الشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري
 " الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغـلو والإجحاف "
 الرد على الاحتجاج بعتق ثويبة مولاة أبي لهب ،
 ودعوى التخفيف على أبي لهب بذلك 
لاستبشاره بمولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : 

الشبهة الأولى :
 في الأثر التاريخ وهو ما روي من أن أبا لهب الخاسر
 رؤي في المنام فسُئل فقال :
 إنه يعذب في النار إلا أنه يخفف عنه كل ليلة اثنين ،
 ويمص من بين أصبعـيه ماء بقدر هذا ،
 وأشار إلى رأس أصبعه ، 
وأن ذلك كان له بسبب إعتاقه جاريته ثويبة
 لما بشرته بولادة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لأخيه عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب وبإرضاعها له صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 وردّ هذه الشبهة وإبطالها من أوجه :- 

1 - أن أهل الإسلام مجمعـون
 أن الشرع لا يثبت برؤى الناس المنامية، 
مهما كان ذو الرؤيا في إيمانه وعلمه وتقواه ،
 إلا أن يكون نبي الله ،
 فإن رؤيا الأنبياء وحي ، والوحي حق .

2 - أن صاحب هذه الرؤيا هو العباس بن عبدالمطلب ،
 والذي رواها عنه رواها بالواسطة ،
فالحديث إذاً مرسل ، والمرسل لا يُحتج به ،
 ولا تثبت به عقيدة ولا عبادة ،
 مع احتمال أن الرؤيا رآها العباس قبل إسلامه ،
 ورؤيا الكافر حال كفره لا يُحتج بها إجامعاً " اهـ .
[ انظر ص 30-31] .

3 - أكثر أهل العلم من السلف والخلف
 على أن الكافر لا يُـثاب على عمل صالح عمله
 إذا مات على كفره
 وهو الحق
 لقول الله تعالى
 { وقدمنا إلى ما علموا من عمل فجعـلناه هباءاً منثوراً }،
 وقوله عز وجل
 { أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه
فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزناً } ،

 وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وقد سألته عائشة رضي الله عنها عن عبد الله بن جدعان
 الذي كان يذبح كل موسم حج ألف بعير ، ويكسو ألف حلة ،
 ودعا إلى حلف الفضول في بيته ، 
هل ينفعه ذلك يا رسول الله ؟
فقال : لا ، لأنه لم يقل يوماً من الدهر :
 رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين .

وبهذا يتأكد عدم صحة هذه الرؤيا ،
 ولم تصبح شاهداً ولا شبهة أبداً .

4 - إن الفرح الذي فرحه أبو لهب بمولود لأخيه 
فرح طبيعي لا تعـبدي ،
 إذ كل إنسان يفرح بالمولود يولد له أو لأحد إخوته أو أقاربه ،
والفرح إن لم يكن لله لا يُثاب عليه فاعله ،
 وهذا يضعـف هذه الرواية ويبطلها ،
 مع أن فرح المؤمن بنبيّـه قائم بنفسه لا يفارقه أبداً ،
 لأنه لازم حبه ،
فكيف نُحدث له ذكرى سنوية نستجلبه بها .
اللهم إن هذا معنى باطل ،
وشبهة ساقطة لا قيمة لها  ولا وزن ،

 فكيف يثبت بها إذاً شرع لم يشرعه الله
 لا عن عجز ولا عن نسيان ، 
ولكن رحمة بعباده المؤمنين ،
 فله الحمد وله المنة " اهـ .
 [ انظر ص 40- 41 ] .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلقد عاش صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ولادته
 ثلاثاً وستين سنة ، 
لم يُنقل عنه
ولا عن أحد من أصحابه ،
ولا عن التابعين
 ومن تبعهم من القرون الثلاثة المفضلة

أنهم اعتبروا هذه الليلة من الأعياد
 تقام فيها الاحتفالات ابتهاجاً بهذه المناسبة ،

ولو نُقل
 لنا شيئاً من ذلك
 لكنا والله أسرع الناس
 إلى الاقتداء والامتثال والتأسي . 

ولقد كان
 أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حريصين على الاقتصار 
على ما شرعه الله تعالى
 في كتابه،
أو على لسان رسوله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم

وابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
 وهو أحد أكابر الصحابة وعلمائهم وفقهائهم
 يؤكد على الناس قوله :

 " اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا 
فقـد كُـفيتم " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفـة الثالثـة :
* 
عند أبيات الحافظ الدمشقي :
فنحن ندعو للحافظ الدمشقي بالرحمة والمغفرة ،
 نؤكد معه قوله الصادق :

فما الظن بالعبد الذي كان عمره 
 بأحمد مسروراً ومات موحدا

فهو رحمه الله 
يرجو ربه بسروره برسول الله 
صلى عليه وسلم طول عمره ، 
لا أنه يرتجي ثواب سروره برسول الله 
في ليلة بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة .

ثم إنه رحمه الله يربط رجاءه الثواب
 بموته موحداً الله تعالى بما هو أهله ،
 وبما يستحقه تعالى من
 العبادة والتعظيم ،
 وصدق التعلُّق ، 

لا بنسبة النفع والضر 
والمنع والعطاء
لغير الله مع الله ،
ولا بالقول بالاشتراك مع الخالق تعالى وتقدس 
في مقاليد السموات والأرض ، 
ولا بالقول بأن آدم وذريته خلقوا لأجل محمد 

خلافاً للآية الكريمة :
 { وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإنْسَ
إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ }[1] ،

 كما تصرخ بذلك المدائح النبوية
 التي تقال في الموالد ،
 فيترنح للإيمان بها حاضرها ،

 وقد أورد المالكي في كتابة الذخائر المحمدية 
بعضاً منها على سبيل الاستحسان والتأييد ، 
والدعوة إلى القول بها ، 
واعتقاد ما تدل عليه
من غلو 
وتنطع
 وابتداع .

=============
[1]  -  سورة الذاريات ، الآية : 65 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل الثاني 
مناقشته ثم رده :-*
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل الثاني بقوله :

*الثاني :* 
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعظِّم يوم مولده ،
 ويشكر الله تعالى فيه نعمته الكبرى عليه ،
 وتفضله عليه بالوجود لهذا الوجود، إذ سعد به كل موجود .
 وكان يعبر عن ذلك التعظيم بالصيام ،
 كما جاء في الحديث عن أبي قتادة :
 إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سُـئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين فقال :
 " فيه ولدت و فيه أنزل عليّ " . 
رواه الإمام مسلم في الصحيح في كتاب الصيام .

وهذا  في معنى الاحتفال به ،
 إلا أن الصورة مختلفة ، ولكن المعنى موجود ، 
سواء كان ذلك لصيام أو إطعام طعام ، 
أو اجتماع على ذكر أو صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 أو سماع شمائله " . اهـ .
 

هذا الدليل ،
 لنا مع صاحبه عدة وقفات :

*الوقفـة الأولى :* 

عند قوله :
بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كان يعظِّم يوم مولده بالصيام .

 إن صيامه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين ، 
وبيانه أن سبب ذلك ولادته فيه ، 
وبدء الإنزال عليه ;
ليس تعظيماً لذلك اليوم ، 
وإنما هو شكر لله تعالى 
على أن منّ عليه بنعمة النبوة والرسالة ،

أشبه شكر الله تعالى
 بصيام العاشر من شهر محرم ،

 حيث نجى الله فيه موسى وأهلك فرعون ، 
ومع ذلك فلم يدع أصحابه
 إلى إقامة احتفال بليلة مولده ،
 ولم يشرع لهم صيام يوم الإثنين ،
 لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد فيه،

 وإنما شرع لهم صيامه على سبيل الاستحباب ،
لأنه يوم تعرض فيه أعمال العباد على الرب ، 
فيستحسن أن يعرض عمل العبد 
وهو صائم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لم يسمح لأحدٍ من أمته 
أن يرفعه بالمديح 
فوق منزلته التي أنزله الله إياها ،

ولم يحتفل بليلة مولده
صلى الله عليه وسلم
أحد من أصحابه ،

 الذين هم أحرص الناس
 على اتباع ما يحبه ويرضاه ، 
وأصدق الناس حباً له 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومع ذلك 
فلو اقتصر المالكي وأتباعه 
على صيام يوم الاثنين من كل أسبوع 
ابتهاجاً بمولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وتأسياً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
لوجد منا تأييداً 
وإنكاراً على من ينكر عليه ذلك . 

أما أن يعمل من الحبة قبة ، 
ومن السنة بدعة ، 
ويحتج على الابتداع 
والإحداث في الدين
 بما لا يصلح له دليلاً ; 
فهذا ما لا يصلح له ولا يستقيم [1] .
 
=============
[1]  -  جاء في كتاب الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري
 " الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف "
 رد على الاحتجاج بصيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين
 على مشروعية إقامة المولد ، 
حيث قال : 
" ورد هذه الشبه وإبطالها وإن كانت أضعـف من سابقاتها من أوجه :-
الأول : 
أنه إذا كان المراد من إقامة المولد 
هو شكر الله تعالى على نعمة ولادة الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه ،
 فإن المعـقول والمنقول يحتم أن يكون الشكر
من نوع ما شكر الرسول ربه به وهو الصوم ،
وعليه فلنصم كما صام ، 
وإذا سُئلنا قلنا إنه يوم ولد فيه نبينا فنحن نصومه شكراً الله تعالى ، 
غير أن أرباب الموالد لا يصومونه
 لأن الصيام فيه مقاومة للنفس بحرمانها من لذة الطعام والشراب ، 
وهم يريدون ذلك ، 
فتعارض الغرضان ،
 فآثروا ما يحبون على ما يحب الله ،
 وهي زلة عند ذوي البصائر والنهي .

والثاني : 
أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصم  يوم ولادته 
وهو اليوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول
 إن صح أنه كذلك 
وإنما صام يوم الإثنين
 الذي يتكرر مجيئه في كل شهر أربع مرات أو أكثر ،
 وبناء= =على هذه
فتخصيص يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول
 بعمل ما دون يوم الإثنين من كل أسبوع 
يعتبر استدراكاً على الشارع ،
 وتصحيحاً لعمله ،
 وما أقبح هذا إن كان
 والعياذ بالله تعالى .

والثالث : 

هل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما صام يوم الإثنين شكراً على نعمة الإيجاد والإمداد 
وهو تكريمه ببعثته إلى الناس كافة بشيراً ونذيراً ;
أضاف إلى الصيام احتفالاً كاحتفال أرباب الموالد
من تجمعات ومدائح وأنغام وطعام وشراب ؟
والجواب : لا ، 
وإنما اكتفى بالصيام فقط ،
 إذاً ألا يكفي الأمة ما كفي نبيها ،
 ويسعها ما وسعه ؟؟؟
وهل يقدر عاقل أن يقول : لا .

 وإذاً ، فلمَ الافتيات على الشارع ،
 والتقدم بالزيادة عليه ،
 والله يقول :
 { وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا } ،
 ويقول :
 { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله
 واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم } ،

 ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
 " إياكم ومحدثات الأمور
 فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة " ،

 ويقول :
 " إن لله  حدّ حدوداً فلا تعتدوها ،
 وفرض لكم فرائض فلا تضيعوها ، 
وحرم أشياء فلا تنتهكوها ،
 وترك أشياء في غير نسيان 
ولكن رحمة لكم
 فاقبلوها ولا تبحثوا عنها "
 أخرجه بن جرير ، ورواه الحاكم ،
 وصححه عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني رضي الله عنه .ا هـ . 
[ انظر ص 44- 45 ] .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفـة الثانـية :* 

عند قوله :
 إذ سعد به كل موجود .

كم نتمنى أن يسعد به صلى الله عليه وسلم كل موجود ،
 فيسلم المجتمع الإنساني 
من دعاة جهنم ،
 من مشرك وكافر وملحد ،
 وكائد للإسلام والمسلمين ، 
ولكنها السجعة 
أعجبت شيخ البدعة ،
 فأوردها 
وهو لم يدرِ معناها 
مع أنه يزعم أنه عالم كبير ودكتور نحرير.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثالـثة :* 

عند قوله :
 وهذا في معنى الاحتفال به ،
 إلا أن الصورة مختلفة ، 
ولكن المعنى موجود .

يقصد المالكي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان بصيامه يوم ولادته 
يوحي إلى أمته
 وفي طليعة الأمة أصحابه وتابعوهم
 بإقامة احتفال بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

إلا أنهم من الغباء والجهل 
والبعد عن إدراك مقاصده 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بمكان حجب عنهم ذلك ، 

حتى جاء الرافضة والقرامطة والفاطميون 
ومن نحا نحوهم 
من أهل البدع والمحدثات 
كالمالكي وأضرابه ، 
فأدركوا بثاقب بصرهم ونفاذ بصيرتهم 
وقوة إيمانهم وشدة محبتهم 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
أدركوا مقصده صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بصيامه يوم الإثنين ،
 فدعوا إلى
إقامة الاحتفالات بالموالد .

لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها 
 كُلاها وحتى سامها كلُّ مفلسِ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إنها لا تعمى الأبصار 
ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور . 

هل يجوز لنا 
يا محمد مالكي أن نقول :

 أن مشروعية الصلاة في الأوقات الخمس
 تعني مشروعية الصلاة في الجملة ؟ ،

 وأنه يجوز لنا
 أن نُحدِث وقتاً أو وقتين 
زيادة على الصلوات الخمس المكتوبة ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يجوز لنا أن نقول :
 أن مشروعية صيام رمضان ،
 تعني مشروعية الصيام في الجملة ؟

 وأنه يجوز لنا 
أن نُحدِث صيام شهر آخر غير رمضان
 على سبيل الوجوب ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يجوز لنا أن نقول :
 أن مشروعية الحج في زمان مخصوص ،
 تعني مشروعيته في الجملة ،

 وأنه يجوز لنا 
أن نقول بتوسعة وقت الحج طوال العام كالعمرة 
تخفيفاً على الأمة وتوسعة عليها ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا حين نقول بذلك ،
 لا نقول بأن الصورة مختلفة ، 
بل إن الصلاة هي الصلاة ،
 والصوم هو الصوم ،
 والحج هو الحج ، 

إلا أن الجديد في ذلك 
الزيادة على المشروع فقط .

 يلزم المالكي أن يقول :
 بجواز ذلك
 كما قال : 
بأن صيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم مولده ،
يدل على جواز إقامة الاحتفال بذكرى ذلك
 من كل عام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبالتالي نقول 
لأصحاب رسول الله 
أبي بكر 
وعمر 
وعثمان 
وعلي 
والستة الباقين من العشرة ،
 والحسن 
والحسين 
وأمهما فاطمة ،
وأمهات المؤمنين
 أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وغيرهم ،

 إنكم لم تقدروا رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم حق قدره

كما قدَّره المالكي وأضرابه ،

فلم تقيموا احتفالات حولية بذكرى ولادته
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 كما يوحي بذلك
 على حد زعم المالكي 
وفهمه السقيم 
وعقله السخيف 
صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الاثنين .

 حقاً إن الهوى يُعمي ويُصم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا نؤكد ونكرر أن ذكراه
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 والاستبشار بمولده ومبعثه وهجرته وجهاده ، 
وجميع ما يتعلق بحياته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 يجب أن تصاحب حياتنا في كل وقت ،
 فنجتمع على مذاكرة سنته ،
 وعلى تلاوة سيرته ، 
وما يتعلق بشمائله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ليس مرة في السنة ،
 ولكن كل ما سنحت لنا فرصة ذلك .

 أما أن نتخذ ذلك على شكل عيد حولي ،
 وبعقيدة مشروعية ذلك ، 
فهذا ما لا نقول به ،
ونُجَّهِل المالكي وأضرابه حينما ينادون بذلك 
ويحبذونه قولاً وعملا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل الثالـث 
مناقشته ثم رده :-*
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل الثالث بقوله :

*الثالث :
* أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب بأمر القرآن، 
من قوله تعالى : 
{ قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا }[1]،
 فالله تعالى أمرنا أن نفرح بالرحمة،
 والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم رحمة ،
 قال الله تعالى :{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ }[2] . اهـ .

 لاشك أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب من أمته ،
 ولا شك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين ،
 ولكن الاستدلال بذلك على الصفة المبتدعة
 بقوله تعالى :
 { قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا }[3] 

استدلال من يتعسف النصوص 
ويخضعها لهواه وما يحب .

فلقد فسَّر هذه الآية الكريمة كبار المفسرين ، 
كابن جرير وابن كثير والبغوي والقرطبي وابن العربي وغيرهم ، 

ولم يكن في تفسير واحد منهم 
أن المقصود بالرحمة في هذه الآية
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وإنما المقصود بالفضل والرحمة المفروح بهما 
ما عنته الآية السابقة لهذه الآية ، 
وهو قوله تعالى :
 { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ 
وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ 
وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ للمؤمنين }[4]

ذلك هو القرآن الكريم ، 

===========
[1]  -  سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .
[2]  -  سورة الأنبياء ، الآية : 107 .
[3]  -  سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .
[4]  -  سورة يونس ، الآية : 57 – 58 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونزولاً منا على رد مغالطة المالكي 
وتعسفه في إخضاع النصوص لما يريد منها ، 
نورد بعضاً من
 تفسير أهل العلم ،

ليرى القارئ الكريم 
كيف سمح المالكي لنفسه
 بالجنوح 
والشطط في النظر ،
 وشابه بذلك
 بعض الرافضة 
حينما قالوا إن المقصود بقوله تعالى :

 { يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ المُطمئِنة
 ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً }[1] 

إن المقصود بذلك 
الحسن بن علي .
 
===========
[1]  -  سورة الفجر ، الآية :27 – 30 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن كثير في تفسيره ما نصه :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ
 وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ
 وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ للمؤمنين * 
قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ 
فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ } [1]* .
*
يقول تعالى ممتناً على خلقه
 بما أنزله من القرآن العظيم على رسوله الكريم :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ }
 أي زاجر عن الفواحش ،

{ وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ }
 أي من الشبه والشكوك ،
 وهو إزالة ما فيها من رجس ودنس ، 

{ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ }

 أي يحصل به الهداية والرحمة من الله تعالى ،
 وإنما ذلك للمؤمنين به ،
 والمصدقين الموقنين بما فيه ، 

كقوله تعالى :
{ وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء
ورحمة للمؤمنين 
ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا }[2] .

 وقوله :
{ قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء }[3] ،
 وقوله تعالى :
{ قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا }[4] .

 أي بهذا الذي جاءهم من الله من الهدى ودين الحق ،
 فليفرحوا 
فإنه أولى ما يفرحون به " اهـ [5] .
 
===========
[1]  -  سورة يونس ، الآية : 57- 58 .
[2]  -  سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 82 .
[3]  - سورة فصلت ، الآية : 44 .
[4]  - سورة يونس ، الآية 58 .
[5]  -  ج 2 ، ص 421 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن جرير ما نصه :

" القول في تأويل قوله تعالى :
 { قل بفضل الله ورحمته
 فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون }[1]. 

قال أبو جعفر :
 يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 قل يا محمد لهؤلاء المكذبين بك ،
 وبما أنزل إليك من عند ربك ، 
بفضل الله أيها الناس الذي تفضل به عليكم 
وهو الإسلام ،
 فبينه لكم ودعاكم إليه ،
 وبرحمته التي رحمكم بها فأنزلها إليكم، 
فعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون من كتابه ،
 فبصركم بها معالم دينكم ، 
وذلك القرآن 
فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون ،
...
فإن الإسلام الذي دعاهم إليه ،
 والقرآن الذي أنزله عليهم
 خير مما يجمعون من حطام الدنيا وكنوزها " اهـ .

===========
[1]  - سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال القرطبي في تفسيره ما نصه :

" قوله تعالى :
{ قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا }[1]،

 قال أبو سعيد الخدري وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : 
فضل الله القرآن ،
 ورحمته الإسلام . 

وعنهما أيضاً فضل الله القرآن
 ورحمته أن جعلكم من أهله .

 وعن الحسن والضحاك ومجاهد وقتادة
 فضل الله الإيمان 
ورحمته القرآن على العكس من القول الأول " اهـ .

===========
[1]  - سورة يونس ، الآية : 58 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كنا نقرر أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مطلوب من الأمة ، 

 فإن الفرح ليس معناه 
أن نُحدِث في دينه
 وفي أمره ما ليس منه ،

مما يستلزم اتهامه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بالتقصير في بلاغ الرسالة 
وأداء الأمانة والنصح للأمة ، 

وندعو الناس إلى الابتداع في الدين ، 
ونشرع لهم من الدين 
مالم يأذن به الله ، 

ونقول لهم إنكم باحتفالكم 
بذكرى ليلة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 
تحيون ليلة هي أفضل من ليلة القدر ،
 كما تصرخ بذلك كتب المالكي  
ومن نقل عنه 
من أئمة الضلال والابتداع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن الفرح 
برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يعني التمسك بسنته ، 
والعض عليها بالنواجذ ،
والبعد عن المحدثات والمبتدعات،

وألا نعبد الله تعالى
 إلا بما شرعه 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 انقياداً وتحقيقاً وامتثالاً 
لأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، : 

" عليكم بسنتي 
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين 
من بعدي 
تمسكوا بها ، 
وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور، 
فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة " .

هذا هو الفرح برسول الله،
 وهذا هو حب رسول الله،
 وهذا هو تقدير رسول الله ،
 وهذا هو تعزير رسول الله ،
وهذا هو توقير رسول الله،

وهذا هو معنى انتفاء الإيمان من العبد 
حتى يكون 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أحبَّ إليه من نفسه
 وماله 
وولده
 ووالده 
والناس أجمعين .

 وبما قدمنا يتضح لأهل العلم والعدل والانصاف
 أن دليل المالكي هذا لا يستقيم له ، 
وأنه ضرب من التعسف
وتحميل النصوص غير ما تحمله 
وتدل عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الرابع
 مناقشته ثم رده:-*
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل الرابع بقوله :

*الرابع :
* 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كان يلاحظ ارتباط الزمان بالحوادث الدينية العظمى
 التي مضت وانقضت ،
 فإذا جاء الزمان الذي وقعت فيه كان فرصة لتذكرها وتعظيم يومها لأجلها ،
 ولأنه ظرف لها .
وقد أصّـل صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه القاعدة بنفسه ،
 كما صرح في الحديث أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما وصل إلى المدينة ، 
ورأى اليهود يصومون يوم عاشوراء ،
 سأل عن ذلك فقيل :
 " إنهم يصومون لأن الله نجى نبيهم وأغرق عدوهم ، 
فهم يصومون شكراً لله على هذه النعمة " ، 
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" نحن أولى بموسى منكم " ،
 فصامه وأمر بصيامه " . اهـ .

 أظن أن المالكي نفسه 
لو أبعد عن خاطره سلطان الهوى ;
 لعرف أن استدلاله هذا متهافت ،
ولتورَّدَ خجلاً 
وهو يورد هذا دليلاً 
على دعواه 
مشروعية الاحتفال بالمولد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الأمة الإسلامية جمعاء 
تدرك مشروعية صيام يوم عاشوراء ،
 ويوماً بعده أو يوماً قبله ،
 على سبيل الاستحباب
امتثالاً لأمر رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وشكراً لله تعالى على تأييد الحق وإزهاق الباطل . 

ولكن ليس في علماء المسلمين 
ممن يُعتد بعلمهم ،
 ويُعترف لهم بالفضل وطول الباع في العلم
  والتقى والصلاح وصدق الاقتداء ،
ليس فيهم
من يعتبر في هذا التوجيه النبوي الكريم  
بصيام يوم عاشوراء
تأصيلاً لقاعدة إقامة الموالد ، 
وإحداث مواسم دينية ،
 لترتبط الأزمنة بالأحداث ،
 كما يقول المالكي ،
فتتعدد الأعياد
 وتكثر المناسبات ، 
ويعيش المسلمون كل أيامهم ولياليهم
 في احتفالات بالموالد 
والإسراء والمعراج ،
والهجرة ، 
وذكرى الغزوات ،
 وغير ذلك مما يُحدِثه المالكي وأتباعه وأحزابه ،
وأئمته ومشائخه في الابتداع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من البلاغة
 والفصاحة 
والقدرة على جوامع الكلم ،
والحرص على تبليغ الرسالة ،
 وتوجيه أمته إلى كل خير ،

إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بحال لا يعجز فيها 
أن يعطي قاعدة 
تدل على مراعاة الأمة
لارتباط الزمان بحوادثه الدينية العظمى ،
 لتذكرها وتعظم أيامها ، 

وأن يفرِّع صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من هذه القاعدة جزئيات تطبيقية ،
 فيها من الوضوح والبيان القولي والعملي ;
 ما يعتبر حاسماً لمجال النظر والتأمل ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنه
صلى الله عليه وسلم
لم يشرع شيئاً من ذلك لأمته ،
 إكمالاً لإبلاغ الرسالة ، 
وأداء الأمانة ، 
والنصح للأمة ، 

وعليه فإن أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أمته بصيام يوم عاشوراء 
شكراً لله على إنجائه نبيه موسى
لا يعني اتخاذه 
عيداً من الأعياد ،
ولا يعني الاستدلال به
على إقامة الموالد ، 

وإنما يعني القيام بشكر الله تعالى ، 
وفقاً لما شرعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
ومن أحدثَ  في أمرنا
 ما ليس منه
فهو رَدٌّ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الخامس 
مناقشته ثم رده :-*



وذكر المالكي الدليل الخامس بقوله :

*الخامس :* 
أن الاحتفال بالمولد لم يكن في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فهو بدعة ولكنها حسنة ،
 لا ندراجها تحت الأدلة الشرعية ، والقواعد الكلية ، 
فهي بدعة باعتبار هيئتها الاجتماعية،
 لا باعتبار أفرادها، 
لوجود أفرادها في العهد النبوي ،
 كما سنعلم ذلك تطبيقاً إن شاء الله " . اهـ .
 

لنا مع المالكي في دليله هذا
 عدة وقفات :

*الوقـفة الأولى :* 

عند اعترافه 
بأن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة ،
لأنه لم يكن
 في عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن الاحتفال بدعة ، 
وأنه لم يكن على عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

بالرغم من أن عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم
مليئ برجال هم
أحرص الناس على حب رسول الله ،
وأحرص الناس على الفرح برسول الله ،
وأحرص الناس على الاستبشار برسول الله ،
وأحرص الناس على إظهار السرور برسول الله ،
وأخلص الناس تضحية وفداء ووقوفاً مع رسول الله ، 
وأدق الناس اقتداءاً وتأسياً برسول الله ،
وأولى الناس وأقربهم التصاقاً برسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل يستطيع المالكي أن يقـول 
إن القـرامـطة 
والفاطميين 
والرافضة 
والصوفية
وغيرهم من أهل البدع والمحدثات
 ومن هم سلف المالكي وقدوته ;

 هل يستطيع أن يقول : 
بأنهم أعظم من
أصحاب رسول الله 
محبة ونصحاً وفرحاً واسبشاراً وسروراً
وتعلقاً برسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أم هل يستطيع المالكي أن يقول :
 أن القرامطة 
والفاطميين 
والرافضة 
والصوفية
وغيرهم من أسلافهم

 أعلم من أصحاب رسول الله 
 بحق رسول الله ؟ 

وأفقه من أصحاب رسول الله 
بما يقصده رسول الله ؟

وأكثر فطنة وإدراكاً 
ومعرفة لأسرار شرع رسول الله
 من أصحاب رسول الله ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم لم يكن الاحتفال بالمولد
 في عهد رسول الله ،
ولا في عهد أصحاب رسول الله ، 
ولا في عهد تابعي أصحاب رسول الله ،
ولا في عهد الأئمة الأعلام 
في الفقه والحديث ومقاصد التشريع ،
 أمثال أبي حنيفة
 ومالك
 والشافعي
 وأحمد 
والأوزاعي 
والثوري 
والبخاري
 ومسلم
 والترمذي 
والنسائي 
وأبو داود 
وابن ماجه 
وغيرهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل نقبل أمراً أتى به
شر من وطأ الحصا ;
القرامطة والفاطميون وغيرهم ،
 ممن يشهد التاريخ الإسلامي
بتدنيسهم محيا الإسلام ،
 ونترك ما عليه
أصحاب القرون الثلاثة المفضلة ،
 من صحابة وتابعين وعلماء أجلاء ،

 لهم أقداحهم المعلاة في العلم والتقى ،
 والصلاح والاستقامة ،
 وسلامة المعتقد ودقة النظر
 وصدق الاتباع والاقتداء 
بمن أمرنا الله تعالى أن نجعله أسوة لنا ،
وقدوة لمسالكنا 
وهو رسولنا وحبيبنا ونبينا 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا
 بعد إذ هديتنا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثانية :*
عند قوله
 بأن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة ،
 إلا أنها بدعة حسنة .

كم نتمنى من المالكي أن 
يتقي الله تعالى ،
 وأن يقف مع حماة الإسلام ، 
وألا يشترك مع غيره 
في فتح ثغرات شر وابتداع على المسلمين . 

فإن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قد أوتي جوامع الكلم ،
 وله من الفصاحة والبلاغة
 والقدرة على القول المبين 
ما يستطيع أن يبين به أقسام البدعة ; 
إن كان للبدعة أقسام ،
وأن يبين من هذه الأقسام 
ما يجوز ومالا يجوز ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عمَّم فقال : 

" من أحدَثَ في أمرنا هذا 
ما ليس منه
 فهو رد " .

وفي رواية :

 " من عمل عملاً
ليس عليه أمرنا
 فهو رد " . 

وقال :

 " وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،
 فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة ،
 وكل ضلالة في النار" .

 فالتعبير بكل محدثة،
 والتعبير بكل بدعة، 
والتعبير بكل ضلالة،
 ماذا يعني ؟

هل يعني ذلك العموم ،
 أم يعني التقسيم ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولئن قال بالتقسيم بعض أهل العلم ، 
فإن المحققين منهم ينحون 
باللائمة على ذلك الاتجاه ،
 الذي فتح للبدع والمحدثات
 الأبواب على مصاريعها.

قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 

" وبهذا يتبين لك أن البدعة في الدين ، 
وإن كانت في الأصل مذمومة
كما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة ، 
سواء في ذلك البدع القولية أو الفعلية ،

 وقد كتبت في غير هذا الموضوع 
أن المحافظة على عموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
كل بدعة ضلالة ، 
متعين ،
 وأنه يجب العمل بعمومه ،

 وأن من أخذ يصنف البدع إلى حسن وقبيح ، 
ويجعل ذلك ذريعة
 إلى أن لا يحتج بالبدعة على المنهي 
فقد أخطأ كما يفعل طائفة من المتفقهة والمتكلمة 
والمتصوفة والمتعبدة ،
 إذا نهوا عن العبادات المبتدَعة 
والكلام في التدين المبتدَع ; 
 ادعوا أن لا بدعة مكروهة إلا ما نهى عنه،

فيعود الحديث إلى أن يُقال : 
كل ما نهي عنه ،
 أو كل ما حرم ،
 أو كل ما خالف نص النبوة 
فهو ضلالة . 
وهذا أوضح من أن يحتاج إلى بيان ،
 بل كل ما لم يشرع من الدين
 فهو ضلالة ،

وما سمي بدعة 
وثبت حسنه بأدلة الشرع فأحد الأمرين فيه لازم ،
إما أن يُقال ليس ببدعة في الدين
 وإن كان يسمى بدعة من حيث اللغة ، 
كما قال عمر : 
نعمت البدعة هذه ،

 وإما أن يقال هذا عام
خُصت منه هذه الصورة ،
لمعارض راجح 
كما يبقى فيما عداها ،
 على مقتضى العموم ، 
كسائر عموميات الكتاب والسنة ،

 وهذا قد قررته في اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ،
 وفي قاعدة السنة والبدعة وغيره "[1] اهـ .

 ==============
[1]  - المجموع ص 370 – 371 ، ج 10 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله
 في موضع آخر
 ما نصه :

" ومعلوم أن كل ما لم يسنـّه
 ولا استحبه
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولا أحد من هؤلاء
 الذين يقتدي بهم المسلمون في دينهم ;

 فإنه يكون من
 البدع المنكرات ،
ولا يقول أحد 
في مثل هذا
إنه بدعة حسنة "[1] . اهـ .

 ==============
[1]  -  المجموع ، ص 152 ، ج 27 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله في موضوع آخر ما نصه :

" وليس لأحد أن يقول 
إن مثل هذا من البدع الحسنة ، 
مثل ما أحدث بعض الناس الأذان في العيد ،
 والذي أحدثه مروان بن الحكم 
فأنكر الصحابة والتابعون لهم بإحسان ذلك ،

 هذا وإن كان الأذان ذكر الله
إلا أنه ليس من السنـّة ،

وكذلك لما أحدث الناس اجتماعاً راتباً غير الشرعي ،
 مثل الاجتماع على صلاة معينة أول رجب ،
أو أول ليلة جمعة فيه ،
وليلة النصف من شعبان ، 
فأنكر ذلك علماء المسلمين . 

ولو أحدَثَ ناس صلاة سادسة 
يجتمعون عليها غير الصلوات الخمس
 لأنكرَ ذلك عليهم المسلمون ، 
وأخذوا على أيديهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما قيام رمضان ، 
فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سنـَّه لأمته ،
 وصلى بهم جماعة عدة ليال ،
 وكانوا على عهده يصلون جماعة وفرادى ،
 لكن لم يداوموا على جماعة واحدة ، 
لئلا تُفرض عليهم ،
 فلما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استقرت الشريعة ، 

فلما كان عمر رضي الله عنه جمعهم على إمام واحد ، 
وهو أبيّ بن كعب ،
 الذي جمع الناس عليها
 بأمر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ،

وعمر بن الخطاب هو من الخلفاء الراشدين ،
 حيث يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 " عليكم بسنتي 
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، 
عضوا عليها بالنواجذ " يعني الأضراس ، 
لأنها أعظم في القوة .
 وهذا الذي فعله هو سنة ، 
لكنه قال " نعمت البدعة هذه " ،
 فإنها بدعة في اللغة ،
 لكونهم فعلوا ما لم يكونوا يفعلونه 
في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 يعني من الاجتماع على مثل هذه ،
وهي سنة من الشريعة . 

وهكذا إخراج اليهود والنصارى من جزيرة العرب ،
 وهي الحجاز واليمن واليمامة وكل البلاد 
الذي لم يبلغه ملك فارس والروم من جزيرة العرب ،
 وتمصير الأمصار كالكوفة والبصرة ، 
وجمع القرآن في مصحف واحد ، 
وفرض الديوان ،
 والأذان الأول يوم الجمعة ، 
واستنابة من يصلي بالناس يوم العيد خارج المصر ، 
ونحو ذلك 
مما سنَّه الخلفاء الراشدون ،
لأنهم سنـّوه بأمر الله ورسوله ،
فهو سنة 
وإن كان في اللغة يسمى بدعة "[1]. اهـ .
 
==============
[1]  - المجموع ، ج 22 ، ص 233 – 235 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في معرض 
كلامه على صلاة الرغائب 
ما نصه :

" وأما صلاة الرغائب فلا أصل لها ،
 بل هي محدثة ، 
فلا تستحب لا جماعة ولا فرادى " ،

إلى أن قال :

 "  فلو أن جماعة اجتمعوا بعض الليالي 
على صلاة تطوع 
من غير أن يتخذوا ذلك عادة راتبة
 تشبه السنة الراتبة لم يكره ،

لكن اتخاذ عادة دائرة 
بدوران الأوقات مكروه ،
 لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة ،
 وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ، 

ولو ساغ ذلك
 لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،
 أو بين الظهر والعصر ،
 أو تروايح في شعبان ،
 أو أذان في العيدين ،
 أو حج إلى صخرة بيت المقدس ، 
وهذا تغيير لدين الله ،
 وتبديل له ،
 وهكذا القول
 في ليلة المولد وغيرها " ،

إلى أن قال : 
" فمن جعل شيئاً ديناً وقربة 
بلا شرع من الله ،
 فهو ضال مبتدع ،

 وهو الذي عناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله :
 " كل بدعة ضلالة " ،

 فالبدعة ضد الشرع ،
والشرع ما أمر الله به ورسوله ، 
أمر واجب إيجاب أو أمر استحباب ،
 وإن لم يفعل على عهده
كالاجتماع في التراويح على إمام واحد ،
 وجمع المصحف ، 
وقتل أهل الردة والخوارج ، 
ونحو ذلك ،

ومالم يشرعه الله ورسوله
 فهو بدعة وضلالة ،
 مثل تخصيص مكان 
أو زمان
 واجتماع على عبادة فيه ،
 كما خص الشارع أوقات الصلوات
 وأيام الجمع والأعياد " [1].

 ==============
[1]  - المجموع ، ج 23 ، ص 132 – 133 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر 
ما نصه :

" وأيضاً فإن الله عاب على المشركين شيئين :
 أحدهما أنهم أشركوا به مالم ينزل به سلطاناً .
 الثاني تحريمهم مالم يحرمه الله ،

 كما بينه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في حديث عياض عن مسلم ،

 وقال : 
{ سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا 
لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا 
وَلا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ } [1] ،

 فجمعوا بين الشرك والتحريم ،

والشرك يدخل فيه
 كل عبادة لم يأذن بها الله ،

 فإن المشركين يزعمون أن عبادتهـم إما واجبـة و إما مستحبة ،
 ثم منهم من عبد غير الله ليتقرب به إلى الله ، 
منهم من ابتدع ديناً عبد به الله ، 
كما أحدثت النصارى من العبادات .

 وأصل الضلال في أهل الأرض
 إنما نشأ من هذين: 
إما اتخاذ دين لم يشرعه الله ،
أو تحريم مالم يحرمه .

 ولهذا كان الأصل 
الذي بنى عليه أحمد وغيره مذاهبهم ;
 أن الأعمال عبادات وعادات ، 
فالأصل في العبادات لا يشرع منها
 إلا ما شرعه الله ،

 والأصل في العادات لا يحظر منها
 إلا ما حظره الله ،

 وهذه المواسم المحدَثة 
إنما نهى عنها
 لما أُحدِثَ فيها من الدين
 الذي يُتقرب به " [2] اهـ .

==============
[1]  - سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 148 .
[2]  - المجموع ، ج 4 ، ص 195 – 196 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الشاطبي رحمه الله ما نصه :

" الباب الثالث
 في أن ذم البدع والمحدثات عامة
 لا يخص محدثة دون غيرها ،
 ويدخل تحت هذه الترجمة 
من شبه المبتدعة التي احتجوا بها ،
 فاعلموا رحمكم الله 
أن ما تقدم من الأدلة حجة 
في عموم الذم 
من أوجه :

*أحدها :
* أنها جاءت مطلقة عامة على كثرتها ،
 لم يقع فيها استثناء ألبته ،
 ولم يأت فيها ما يقتضي أن منها ما هو هدى ، 
ولا جاء فيها كل بدعة ضلالة إلا كذا وكذا ،
ولا شيء من هذه المعاني ، 

فلو كان هنالك محدَثة 
يقتضي النظر الشرعي فيها الاستحسان ،
 أو أنها لاحقة بالمشروعات ،
لذُكر ذلك في آية أو حديث ،
لكنه لا يوجد ،

 فدلَّ على أن تلك الأدلة بأسرها
 على حقيقة ظاهرها من الكلية
التي لا يختلف عن مقتضاها فرد من الأفراد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثانية :
*
 أنه قد ثبت في الأصول العلمية 
أن كل قاعدة كلية ،
 أو دليل شرعي كلي ،
 إذا تكررت في مواضع كثيرة ، 
وأتى بها شواهد على معان أصولية أو فروعية ،
ولم يقترن بها تخصيص ولا تقييد
 مع تكرارها وإعادة تقررها ، 
فدلَّ ذلك على بقائها
 على مقتضى لفظها من العموم ،

 كقوله تعالى :
 { أَلاَّ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى * 
وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَى }[1] ، 
وما أشبه ذلك ،

 وبسط الاستدلال على ذلك هنالك ،
 فما نحن بصدده من هذا القبيل ،
 إذ جاء في الأحاديث المتعددة والمتكررة في أوقات شتى ،
 وبحسب الأحوال المختلفة .

إن كل بدعة ضلالة ، 
وإن كل محدثة بدعة ،
 وما كان نحو ذلك من العبارات
 الدالة على أن البدع مذمومة ، 
ولم يأتِ في آية ولا حديث تقييد ولا تخصيص ،
ولا ما يفهم منه خلاف ظاهر الكلية منها ،
 فدل ذلك دلالة واضحة 
على أنها على العموم وإطلاقها .

 ==============
[1]  - سورة النجم ، الآية : 38 ، 39* .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثالث :*

إجماع السلف الصالح
 من الصحابة والتابعين ومن يليهم ، 
على ذمها كذلك وتقبيحها،

 والهروب عنها
 وعمن اتسم بشيئ منها،
 ولم يقع منهم في ذلك توقف و لا مثـنوية ،
 فهو بحسب الاستـقـراء 
إجمـاع ثابـت ،
 فدل على أن 
كل بدعـة ليست بحق،
بل هي
من الباطل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرابع :
*
 أن متعقل البدعة يقتضي ذلك بنفسه ،
 لأنه من باب مضادة الشارع ، 
وإطِّراح الشرع ،
 وكل ما كان بهذه المثابة
 فمحال أن ينقسم إلى حسن وقبيح ، 
وأن يكون منه ما يمدح ومنه ما يذم ، 
إذ لا يصح في معقول ولا منقول
 استحسان مشقة الشارع ،
 وقد تقدم بسط هذا في أول الباب الثاني .

 وأيضاً فلو فرض أنه جاء في النقل استحسان بعض البدع ،
أو استثناء بعضها عن الذم ;
 لم يتصور، 
لأن البدعة طريقة تضاهي المشروعة ، 
من غير أن تكون كذلك ،
 وكون الشارع يستحسنها دليل مشروعيتها ،
 إذ لو قال الشارع المحدثة الفلانية حسنة ، 
لصارت مشروعة ،
 كما أشاروا إليه في الاستحسان ، 
حسبما يأتي إن شاء الله .

 ولمّـا ثبت ذمها ، 
ثبت ذم صاحبها ،
 لأنها ليست بمذمومة من حيث تصورها فقط ، 
بل من حيث اتصف بها المتصف ،
 فهو إذاً المذموم على الحقيقة ،
 والذم خاصة التأثيم
 فالمبتدع مذموم آثم ،
وذلك على الإطلاق والعموم، 

ويدل على ذلك أربعة أوجه ،
 إلى آخر ما ذكره "[1].

==============
[1] -  الاعتصام ج 1 ، ص 180 – 182 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في موضوع آخر
 في معرض شرحه تعريف البدعة
ما نصه :

" وقوله في الحد تضاهي الشرعية ، 
يعني أنها تشابه الطريقة الشرعية ، 
من غير أن تكون في الحقيقة كذلك ، 
بل هي مضادة لها من أوجه متعددة "

 – وذكر مجموعة أمور ثم قال :

 " ومنها التزام الكيفيات والهيئات المعينة ،

كالذكر بهيئة الاجتماع على صوت واحد ،
واتخاذ يوم ولادته
 صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً 
وما أشبه ذلك "[1] . اهـ .
 
==============
[1] -  الاعتصام ج 1 ، ص 34 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن رجب رحمه الله 
في معرض شرحه حديث العرباض بن سارية 
قال ما نصه :

" فـقـوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وإياكم ومحدثـات الأمـور 
فإن كل بدعـة ضلالــة ،

 تحذير للأمة من اتباع الأمور المحدَثة المبتدَعة ،

 وأكد ذلك بقوله
كل بدعة ضلالة .

والمراد بالبدعة
ما أُحدث مما لا أصل له في الشريعة يدل عليه ، 

وأما ما كان له أصل من الشرع
 يدل عليه فليس ببدعة ،
وإن كان بدعة لغة .

وفي صحيح مسلم
 عن جابر رضي الله عنه
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان يقول في خطبته :

إن خير الحديث كتاب الله ، 
وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وشر الأمور محدثاتها ،
وكل بدعة ضلالة .

 وأخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجه
 من حديث كثير بن عبدالله المزني ،
وفيه ضعف 
عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
 " من ابتدع بدعة ضلالة 
لا يرضاها الله ولا رسوله 
كان عليه مثل آثام من عمل بها 
لا ينقص ذلك من أوزارهم شيئاً " ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال :

 " وكل بدعة ضلالة " ،
 من جوامع الكلم لا يخرج عنه شيء ،
 وهو أصل عظيم من أصول الدين ،

 وهو شبيه بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 " من أحدث من أمرنا هذا
 ما ليس منه فهو رد " . 

فكل من أحدثَ شيئاً ونسبه إلى الدين ، 
ولم يكن له أصل من الدين يرجع إليه ،
 فهو ضلالة والدين برئ منه ،

وسواء في ذلك
 مسائل الاعتقادات
 أو الأعمال 
أو الأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ما وقع في كلام السلف
 من استحسان بعض البدع
 فإنما ذلك في البدع اللغوية لا الشرعية ،

 فمن ذلك قول عمر رضي الله عنه 
لما جمع الناس في قيام رمضان 
على إمام واحد في المسجد ،
 وخرج ورآهم يصلون كذلك ،
 فقال : " نعمت البدعة هذه " .

 وروي عنه أنه قال : 
" إن كانت هذه بدعة ، فنعمت البدعة " .

 وروي أن أبيّ بن كعب قال له :
 إن هذا لم يكن ، فقال عمر : 
" ولكنه حسن " .

 ومراده أن هذا الفعل لم يكن على هذا الوجه
 قبل هذا الوقت ، 
ولكن له أصل في الشريعة
 يرجع إليها .

 فمنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان يحث على قيام رمضان ، و يرغّب فيه،

 وكان الناس في زمنه يقومون في المسجد
 جماعات متفرقة ووحدانا ،

 وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بأصحابه في رمضان غير ليلة ،
 ثم امتنع من ذلك معللاً بأنه خشي أن يُكتب عليهم ،
 فيعجزوا عن القيام به ،
وهذا قد أُمن بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم .

 وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
أنه كان يقوم بأصحابه ليالي الأفراد في العشر الأواخر ،

وهذا قد صار من سنة خلفائه الراشدين ، 

فإن الناس اجتمعوا عليه 
في زمن عمر وعثمان وعليّ رضي الله عنهم .

ومن ذلك أذان الجمعة الأول
 زاده عثمان لحاجة الناس إليه ،
 وأقرّه علي ،
واستمر عمل المسلمين عليه " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال :

 " وقد روى الحافظ أبو نعيم
 بإسناد عن إبراهيم بن الجنيد قال: 
سمعت الشافعي يقول :
 البدعة بدعتان بدعة محمودة ، وبدعة مذمومة ،
فما وافق السنـّة
 فهو محمود ،
وما خالف السنـّة
 فهو مذموم .

 واحتج بقول عمر رضي الله عنه :
 نعمت البدعة هذه . 

ومراد الشافعي رضي الله عنه ما ذكرناه من قبل ،
 أن أصل البدعة المذمومة 
ما ليس لها أصل في الشريعة يرجع إليه ،
 وهي البدعة في إطلاق الشرع ،

 وأما البدعة المحمودة فما وافق السنـّة ،
يعني ما كان لها أصل من السنـّة ترجع إليه ،

 وإنما هي بدعة لغة لا شرعا،
لموافقتها السنـّة ،

 إلى آخر ما ذكره " [1] .

 ===========
[1]  -  جامع العلوم والحكم ، ص 233 – 235 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني 
في كتابه ( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري )
 من كتاب  الاعتصام ،
 في معرض شرحه حديث :
 "إن أحسن الحديث كتاب الله " ، 
ما نصه :

" والمحدَثات بفتح الدال جمع محدَثة ، 
والمراد منها ما أُحدث وليس له أصل في الشرع ، 
ويسمى في عرف الشرع بدعة . 
وما كان له أصل يدل عليه الشرع فليس ببدعة ،
 فالبدعة في عرف الشرع مذمومة ،
بخلاف اللغة ،
 فإن كل شيء أُحدث على غير مثال يسمى بدعة ،
 سواء كان محموداً أو مذموماً .
 وكذا القول في المحدَثة ،

 وفي الأمر المحـدَث
 الذي ورد في حديث عائشـة رضي الله عنها : 
" من أحدَث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " ،
 كما تقدم شرحه ، 
ومضى بيان ذلك في كتاب الأحكام ، 

وقد وقع في حديث جابر المشار إليه : 
( وكل بدعة ضلالة ) ،

 وفي حديث العرباض بن سارية
 ( وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،
 فإن كل  بدعة ضلالة ) ، 

وهو حديث أوله 
( وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة بليغة ) فذكره ، 
وفيه هذا .
 أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي
 وصححه ابن ماجه وابن حبان والحاكم ، 

وهذا الحديث في المعنى 
قريب من حديث عائشة المشار إليه ، 
وهو من جوامع الكلم ، 

قال الشافعي 
البدعة بدعتان
 محمودة ومذمومة ، 
فما وافق السنـّة فهو محمود ،
وما خالفها مذموم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال –

 وثبت عن ابن مسعود أنه قال :

 قد أصبحتم على الفطرة ،

 وإنكم ستحدثون و يحدث لكم ،

 فإذا رأيتم محدثة

فعليكم بالهدي الأول

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال –

 وقد أخرجه أحمد بسند جيد 
عن غضيف بن الحارث،
 قال بعث إلي عبد الملك بن مروان فقال : 
إنا قد جمعنا الناس على رفع الأيدي على المنبر يوم الجمعة ،
 وعلى القصص بعد الصبح والعصر ، 

فقال : أما إنهما أمثل بدعكم عندي ،
 ولست بمجيبكم إلى شيء منهما ،

لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
ما أحدث قوم بدعة 
إلا رفع من السنة مثلها ، 
فتمسك بسنة
 خير من إحداث بدعة . انتهى . 

وإذا كان هذا جواب هذا الصحابي 
في أمر له أصل في السنة 
فما ظنك 
بما لا أصل له فيها ،
 فكيف بما يشتمل على
ما يخالفها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال – 

وأما قوله في حديث العرباض:
 ( فإن كل بدعة ضلالة )، 
بعد قوله : 
( وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور )

 فإنه يدل على أن المحدَث يسمى بدعة ، 

وقوله كل بدعة ضلالة 
قاعدة شرعية كلية ،
 بمنطوقها ومفهومها، 

أما منطوقها
 فكأن يقال حكم كذا بدعة ،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة ، 
فلا تكون من الشرع 
لأن الشرع كله هدى ، 

فإن ثبت أن الحكم المذكور بدعة
صحت المقدمتان ، 
وانتجتا المطلوب ، 

والمراد بقوله :
كل بدعة ضلالة ،
ما أُحدث ولا دليل من الشرع
 بطريق خاص ولا عام "[1]. اهـ.

 ============
[1]  -  فتح الباري ج 13 ، ص 253 – 254 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن النحاس 
في كتابه ( تنبيه الغافلين عن أعمال الجاهلين )
 ما نصه :

" قال الإمام المحقق أبو محمد عز الدين بن عبد السلام 
رحمه الله تعالى :

البدعة ثلاثة أضرب :

*أحـدها :* 

ما كان مباحاً ،
 كالتوسع في المأكل والمشرب والملبس والمناكح ،
 فلا بأس بشئ من ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثاني :*

ما كان حسناً 
وهو مبتدع موافق لقواعد الشريعة ،
 غير مخالف لشيء منها ،

كبناء الربط والخانات والمدارس 
وغير ذلك من أنواع البر 
التي لم تعهد في العصر الأول ،

 فإنه موافق لما جاء بشأن الشريعة
 من اصطناع المعروف ،
 والمعاونة على البر والتقوى ، 

وكذلك الاشتغال بالعربية ،
 فإنه مبتدع ، 
ولكن لا يتأتى تدبر القرآن وفهم معانيه إلا بمعرفة ذلك ،
 فكان ابتداعه موافقاً لما أمرنا به
 من تدبر آيات القرآن ، وفهم معانيه . 

وكذلك تدوين الأحاديث 
وتقسيمها إلى الحسن والصحيح 
والموضوع والضعيف ;
 مبتدع حسن ، 
لما فيه من حفظ كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يدخله ما ليس منه ، 
وأن يخرج منه ما هو منه ،

وكذلك تأسيس قواعد الفقه وأصوله ،
 كل ذلك مبتدع حسن ،
موافق لأصول الشرع 
غير مخالف لشيء منها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثالث :* 

ما كان مخالفاً للشرع ،
 أو ملتزماً لمخالف الشرع ،

 فمن ذلك صلاة الرغائب ،
 فإنها موضوعة على رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وكذب عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال غيره :
البدع خمسة أقسام :

بدعة واجبة ،
 وهي مثل كتب العلم ،
 وشكل المصحف، ونقطه .

ومستحبة
كبناء القناطر والجسور 
والمدارس وما أشبه ذلك .

ومباحة 
كالمنخل والأشنان وما أشبه ذلك . 

ومكروهة
 مثل الأكل على الخوان وما أشبهه . 

ومحرمة
 وهي أكثر من أن تحصر . اهـ .

 واعلم أني أذكر في هذا الباب جملاً من القسم الخامس
 وهي البدع والمحرمات "[1] . اهـ .

===========
[1]  -  تنبيه الغافلين ، ص 320 – 321 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال 
بعد إيراده جملاً كثيرة من البدع
 استغرقت قرابة خمسين صفحة من الكتاب :

" ومنها ما أحدثوه 
من عمل المولد في شهر ربيع الأول ،

قال ابن الحاج : 

 ومن جملة ما أحدثوه من البدع 
مع اعتقادهم أن ذلك من أكبر العبادات
 ما يفعلونه من المولد ، 
وقد احتوى ذلك على بدع محرمات .

 ثم ذكر منها استعمال الأغاني بآلات الطرب ، 
وحضور المردان والشباب ، 
ورؤية النساء لهم وما في ذلك من المفاسد .

 ثم قال :

 فإن خلا المولد من السماع 
وعمل طعاماً فقط ونوي به المولد ، 
ودعا إليه الإخوان وسلم من كل ما تقدم ذكره ،
 فهو بدعة بنفس نيته ،

 إذ أن ذلك 
زيادة في الدين ،
وليس من عمل السلف الماضين ، 

واتباع السلف أولى بل أوجب 
من أن يزيد بنيته مخالفة
 لما كانوا عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلت : 

وليته يسلم من المناظرة والمفاخرة والرياء والتكلف ،
 ومهما عُلم بقرائن الأحوال أن الباعث على ذلك ما ذكرناه،
 كره أكل ذلك الطعام 
لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن أكل طعام المتبارزين . 

وقد يكون الباعث على ذلك 
التعرف بالكبار الذين يدعونهم
 من القضاة والأمراء والمشائخ ، 

وقد يكون الباعث لبعض المشائخ 
طلب التوسعة على نفسه بما يفضل عن حاجته ، 
مما يحمل الناس إليه بسبب المولد 
على نوع المساعدة أو الهدية أو الحياء 
أو المناظرة لأقرانه من محبي الشيخ واتباعه ونحو ذلك .

 وقد يكون من أهل الشر وممن يتقى لسانه ،
 ويخشى غضبه ،
فيفعل المولد ليحمل إليه ضعفاء القلوب ،

 ومن يخاف منه ما تصل قدرته إليه 
خوفاً من ذمه وطول لسانه في عرضه ،
 وتسببه في أذى يصل إليه ونحو ذلك .

 وقد يكون الباعث خلاف ذلك 
مما لا ينحصر لتنوع المقاصد الفاسدة واختلافها ،

 فهو يُظهر أن قصده إكرام النبي
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وإظهار الفرح والسرور بمولده ،
 والتصدق بما يفعل على الفقراء ، 
وباطن قصده خلاف ذلك ، مما ذُكر ، 

وهذا نوع من النفاق 
ولو كان ذلك الفعل قربة في نفسه ،
 لصار بذلك القصد الباطل
من أسباب البُعد ، 
يأثم به فاعله 
وحاضره 
والساكت عن إنكار ما تحقق منه ،

والله يقول الحق 
وهو يهدي السبيل "[1]. اهـ .

===========
[1] - تنبيه الغافلين عن أعمال الجاهلين ، ص 381 – 382 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا بتأملنا ما أوردناه من نقول لأهل العلم ،
 ممن يُعتد بهم ويُعترف لهم بالفضل والتقى والصلاح 
وسلامة الاتجاه وصحة المعتقد ،
 فضلاً عما أوتوه من بسطة في العلم والفهم والإدراك ،

 بتأملنا ما ذكروه يتضح لنا جلياً 
وضوح العموم في تبديع كل محدثة ،
 حتى لو كان ظاهرها حسناً ومقبولاً ، 

وتنجلي عنا شبهة القول بتقسيم البدعة
 إلى مذموم ومحمود ،
 أو إلى حسنة وسيئة ،

 وأن مقصود بعض سلفنا الصالح
 بالبدعة المقبولة عنده
البدعة بمدلولها اللغوي فقط ،

 وأما البدعة بمفهومها الشرعي
 فهي مرفوضة ومردودة على أصحابها ، 
وهي ضلالة وفي النار 
كما ذُكر ذلك
 الصادق المصدوق 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو أردنا أن نستزيد من أقوال أهل العلم 
في الحديث عن البدعة والتحذير منها ،

وتسفيه القول بتقسيمها إلى حسن وسيئ ومذموم وممدوح ،
 لاستطعنا أن نسجل أسفاراً من ذلك،

 ولكننا نعتقد أن فيما قدمناه
 من أقوال لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
وابن رجب والشاطبي 
وابن حجر وابن النحاس 
يكفي لطلاب الحق وأهل النَصَف .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم إن أقوالهم تدل على أن البدعة بدعة ،
 مهما كان لها من الحُسن في الظاهر ،

 وأن النصوص الواردة في التحذير عنها 
عامة في تناول كل بدعة مهما كانت ،

 وأن تقسيم البدعة إلى حسن ومذموم 
هو تقسيم من حيث اللغة ،

فالبدعة الحسنة عندهم ليست في الواقع بدعة ،
وإنما هي في الدين ومن الشرع ،
ومن أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،

 وإن سموها بدعة فمقصودهم المعنى اللغوي 
كقول عمر رضي الله عنه
 في إقامة صلاة التراويح جماعة :
 نعمت البدعة هذه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

و ذكروا رحمهم الله
 نماذج للبدع اللغوية 
مما له أصل في الشريعة الإسلامية 
 كتدوين العلوم وجمع المصاحف
 وإنشاء الأربطة والمدارس ونحو ذلك ،

 ولم يذكروا أن الموالد 
والصلوات المحدثة كصلاة الرغائب ، 
وصلاة الفاتح لما أغلق 
 ونحو ذلك من المحدثات في الدين ; 
لم يذكروا أن هذه الأنواع من البدع الحسنة ، 
بل نصّوا على أنها من البدع
المنكرة والمذمومة والسيئة 

كما مرت النقول بالتصريح بذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما نصوا 
على أن كل أمر لا تقف معه النصوص الشرعية ، 
فهو محدَث وضلالة ، 
وأصحابها في النار ،
 وإن كان ظاهرها الحُسن ، 
وإن لم يكن لها من الخلفيات والمردودات السيئة شيء ،

فيكفي لردها
نية الابتداع ،

 فكيف إذا صاحب البدعة أمور منكرة ، 
كاختلاط الرجال بالنساء ، 
واستعمال لمختلف أنواع المعازف ،
 والإسراف في الموائد المنشورة لرواد هذه الاحتفالات 
 والاستجداء بهذه الموالد حسبما ذكره ابن النحاس
 في كتابه ( تنبيه الغافلين ) ، 
ونقله عن ابن الحاج من مدخله ،

 بل ما يتأتى في هذه الاحتفالات
 من المدائح النبوية المليئة بالغلو
  والتنطع
 والإفراط ،
 حتى إنها لترفع ممدوحها
 إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ،
 كما هو الحال في الموالد ،

 وإن نفى ذلك المالكي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى سبيل التنزل مع المالكي
 في أن موالده تخلو من الاختلاط والمنكرات
 في المشارب والمآكل ،

 فإنه يقول ويدافع عن القول 
بحضور الحضرة النبوية 
عند التحدث في شأن ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ويقرر جواز القيام للحضور الوهمي،

وهذه عقيدة سيئة 
تفتح أبواب الدجل على العامة 
على أوسع مصاريعها ، 

وتعطي لأهل الطُرق مجالات واسعة 
في إفساد عقائد العامة ، 
وجعلهم أكثر سرعة إلى تصديق الترهات والخرافات ،
 والإيمان بالأرواح الوهمية ، 

التي يزعم دجاجلة هذه الاجتماعات
 أنها تغدو على مجامعهم وتروح ،
 وتأمر وتنهى ، وترضى وتغضب ،
 حسبما يقرر ذلك قادة هذه المجامع الآثمة ،

 فكيف يقول المالكي
 إن المولد يبعث على مشروع فهو مشروع ؟!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إن واقع المالكي 
هو ما قرره
مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء
في قراره الإجماعي
 الذي جاء فيه ما نصه :

" وأنه يسعى إلى عودة الوثنية في هذه البلاد ، 
عبادة القبور والأنبياء ، 
والتعلُّق على غير الله ، 
ويطعن في دعوة التوحيد ، 
ويعمل على نشر الشرك والخرافات ، 
والغلو في القبور
 وتقرير هذه الأمور في كتبه ،
 ويدعو إليها في مجالسه ،
 ويسافر من أجل الدعوة إليها في الخارج .. إلى آخره " اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :* 

عند قول المالكي فهي بدعة ،
 باعتبار هيئتها الاجتماعية 
لا باعتبار أفرادها لوجود أفرادها في العهد النبوي .

لا ندري ما مقصود المالكي
بدعواه 
وجود أفراد للاحتفالات بالمولد ،
 في العهد النبوي !،

 هل أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمفرده
 أو معه زوجاته احتفالاً بمولده ؟
أو أقام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وزوجته فاطمة ،
 وولداه الحسن والحسين احتفالاً بمولده ؟ 

أو أقام آل العباس احتفالاً بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

أو أقام أبو بكر وعمر أو غيرهما من أصفياء رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم احتفالاً بمولده ؟

 هل يعني بأفراد بدعته
صومه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين 
لكونه يوم ولادته ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد سبقت مناقشة ادعاء الاستدلال بهذا
 على مشروعية إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد 
فلا حاجة لإعادته وتكراره .

لقد وعد المالكي بذكر أفراد للمولد 
في رسالته هذه فلننظر وفاءه بوعده ، 
ثم نقف مع كل جزئية يحتج بها على الاحتفال بالمولد ،

 لتذهب مع غيرها جفاء ، 
ثم هباء تذروه الرياح .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل السادس 
مناقشته ثم رده :-*
 
ثم ذكر المالكي الدليل السادس بقوله :

*" السادس*
 أن المولد يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين
 بقوله تعالى :
{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ
 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تسْليماً } ،
 وما كان يبعث المطلوب شرعاً فهو مطلوب شرعاً ،
 فكم للصلاة عليه من فوائد نبوية وإمدادات محمدية 
يسجد القلم في محراب البيان ،
 عاجز عن تعداد آثارها ومظاهر أنوارها " اهـ .

 
لنا مع المالكي في دليله هذا الوقفات التالية :

*الوقـفة الأولى :* 

عند قوله
إن المولد الشريف يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين .

ما أجفاك أيها المالكي وأضرابك !!
وما أبعدكم عن سنة المصطفى 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وإن كنتم تتشدقون بحب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 والتمتع والاستبشار بسيرته ، 

لا لصدق محبة رسول 
الله صلى الله عليه وسلم;
وإنما لترويج بدعة
وضمان وجاهة عند العامة .

فهل ترضى أيها المالكي من نفسك 
أن تكون صلاتك وتسليمك 
على المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في ليلة من ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ؟
 أليس هذا هو الجفاء ؟
 أليس هذا هو الصدود والغـفـلة 
عن تذكر مقام رسول الله 
صلى الله علـيه  وسلم ؟ ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أترضى ألاَّ ينبعث داعي الصلاة والتسليم 
على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلا في ليلة بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ؟

إن الصلاة والتسليم على رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ينبغي أن تكون في كل صلاة
 من الصلوات المكتوبة والمسنونة كل يوم ،

 وأن تكون عند كل ذكر لرسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وما أكثر مواطن ذكره .

وينبغي أن يتقرب بأدائهما إلى الله تعالى 
كلما أراد العبد التقرب إلى الله ، 

فما أحوج العبد إلى ذلك دائماً ،
 وفي كل حال ، 

إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يأمرنا أن نصلي ونسلم
 على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل وقت ، 

كما هو مقتضى إطلاق الآية الكريمة :

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ 
وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا }[1] .

===========
[1] -  سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 56 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
 " البخيل من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل عليّ " . 

ويقول:
 " من صلى عليّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً " .

ويذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن من ذُكر عنده فلم يصل عليه
 فقد رغم أنفه .

إن الصلاة والسلام عليه
 - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

ينبغي أن تكون منا في كل وقت ، 
وعند كل مناسبة ، 
في الصلاة وبعد الأذان 
وغيرهما من مواطن الصلاة عليه ،
 ويتأكد ذلك في يوم الجمعة وليلتها ، 
وخطبتها ، 
وفي أول كل دعاء .

 أما أن يُقال بإيجاد مناسبة للصلاة والتسليم عليه ،
 هي ليلة المولد ، 
ليلة بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ;
 فهذا ما لا يتفق مع محبة
ولا تقدير ،
ولا انقياد وامتثال تامّين لأمر الله تعالى
بالصلاة والسلام على رسوله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثانـية :*

 عند قوله 
وما كان يبعث على المطلوب شرعاً فهو مطلوب شرعاً .

أقول :

 ليست الموالد مما تبعث على الصلاة والسلام 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،

 بقدر ما تبعث على إيذائه 
بالغلو في شخصه ،
 والإفراط في مدحه ، 
والتنطع في ذكر المدائح النبوية
 التي ترفع مقامه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مقام ربه ، 
في شمول السلطان 
وكمال القدرة على النفع والضر ،
 والمنع والعطاء ، 

تعالى الله 
عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حريصاً على حماية
جناب التوحيد ، 
حريصاً على توجيه الأمة وتحذيرها
 عن الغلو والإطراء ، 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 " لا تطـروني 
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم، 
إنما أنا عبد 
فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل المولد الذي يبعث على اعتقاد
 أن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
وأن له 
حق الإقطاع في الجنة ، 
وأن من جوده نفع الدنيا وضرتها ،
 ومن علومه علم اللوح والقلم ،
 وأن قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من الكعبة ،
 وأن ليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 
وأن آدم وجميع المخلوقات 
خلقت لأجله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ،
 وأنه حيّ في قبره يصلي الصلوات الخمس ،
 ويُؤذن ويصوم ويحج ،
 إلى غير ذلك مما يقوله المالكي في كتابه ;

 هل المولد الذي يدعو إليه المالكي
والذي يبعث على اعتقاد ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مما هو محض حق لله تعالى
مطلوب شرعاً؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أوصيك أيها المالكي ونفسي
بتقوى الله تعالى ،
 واعلم أنك ستقف أمام رب العالمين ، 
وسيحاسبك حساباً عسيراً
 إن لم ينفذ عليك

قوله تعالى :

 { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ
 أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 
وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ }[1] ،

وقوله تعالى :

{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
 فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ
 وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ }[2]  . 

فإن لله تعالى وحده 
مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
 وهو المانع والمعطي ،
 وهو النافع والضار ، 

===========
[1]  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 48 .
[2]  -  سورة المائدة ، الآية : 72 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ورسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يقول لأقرب الناس إليه ،
فاطمة ابنته :

 " سليني ما شئت ، 
فإني لا أملك لكِ من الله شيئاً " .

 ويقول الله تعالى له
 وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصاً 
على هداية عمه أبي طالب ،

 وقد سبقت عليه من الله الشقاوة : 

{ إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ 
وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ }[1] .
 

===========
[1]  -  سورة القصص ، الآية : 56 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثالـثة :
* 
عند قوله 
فكم للصلاة عليه من فوائد نبوية، وإمدادات محمدية .

 أما فوائد الصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فلا شك أنها كثيرة ،
 ويكفي أنها استجابة لله تعالى ، 
حيث أمرنا بذلك اقتداء به تعالى
 وملائكته الأبرار ، 

حيث قال تعالى :
 { إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ 
يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ
 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا 
صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا }[1] .

 ===========
[1]  -  سورة الأحزاب ، الآية : 56 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما الإمدادات المحمدية
 فلا ندري ما هو مقصود المالكي بها ،

 ولعلها نتيجة اعتقاده أن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة، 
وأن من جوده الدنيا وضرتها، 
ومن علومه علم اللوح والقلم ،
 وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ، 
إلى غير ذلك من عبارات الغلو 
والإطراء 
والتنطع 
والتشدق 
والتفيهق .

 فهل يريد من صلواته على رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مدداً محمدياً 
لا مدداً إلهياً ؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا لا نستطيع تصور الشرك بالله
 إذا لم يكن هذا الاتجاه من المالكي وأضرابه
أبشع ألوانه ،
 وأظهر مثال له ،وعليه

فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
 العلي العظيم .

إن التعبير من المالكي
 بالإمدادات المحمدية ،
 تذكرنا بحال العامة من المتصوفة وأهل الطُرُق ، 
حينما يقع أحدهم في ضائقة أو مصيبة ،
 فيسارع إلى تكرار :
يا محمد مدد ،
 يا رفاعي مدد ،
 يا بدوي مدد.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا نتقطع أسى حينما تصل الحال 
بمحمد علوي مالكي ،
 ذلك الشاب الذي رضع من العلم الشرعي 
في المدارس الحكومية بمختلف مراحلها ،
 حتى شبع وعرف
العقيدة السلفية ،
 وذكر عنه بعض الإخوان تحمسه لها وتأثره بها ، 
وعاش في عصر العلم ،
 والارتفاع بمستوى العقل إلى إدراك ما عليه
 الخرافيون وأصحاب الطُرُق 
من انحطاط بمستوى عقولهم ، 
بحيث تجري على عقولهم 
ما لا يصدقه العقلاء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم ، 
نتقطع أسى حينما تصل الحال
بمحمد مالكي 
إلى أن يكون أحد رجال الطُرُق ،
 وأحد مروجي البدع 
والخرافات 
والشركيات ، 
وأحد من يُؤثر الدنيا على الآخرة ، 
حينما يكون ممن يغررون بالعامة ،
 ليكونوا لهم عُبَّاداً 
يلحسون أيديهم ، 
ويقدمون لهم واجب التقدير والإجلال ،
 بالانحناءات وطلب البركات ،
 وأحد من يدعو الناس إلى عبادته .

إنه سيقف أمام رب العالمين ، 
وسيكون إن لم يمنّ الله عليه بتوبة عاجلة  
مع المغضوب عليهم 
ممن عندهم علم فلم يعملوا به .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الرابـعة :*

عند قوله
 يسجد القلم في محراب البيان عاجزاً عن 
تعداد آثارها ومظاهر أنوارها .

وهذه أيضاً ضرب من عبارات الغلو
 والإطراء 
والتنطع
 والإفراط ،

 فما هذه الأنوار 
التي يسجد القلم عاجزاً عن تعدادها ؟

إن القلم ليسجد عاجزاً عن 
تعداد كلمات ربي ، 
عاجزاً عن 
تعداد نعم ربي ، 
عاجزاً عن
 تعداد صنوف العبادة لربي ،
الحي القيوم 
المانع المعطي
 النافع الضار
 القادر على كل شيء ،
 مالك يوم الدين
 العزيز الجبار
 المتكبر المهيمن
 الرحمن الرحيم .

 أما الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
فمع ما فيها من الفوائد والأجر الجزيل 
فإن مقدار ذلك في علم الغيب
 عند من لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ،
 ويكفينا منها 
أنها استجابة كريمة
لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل السابـع
 مناقشته ثم رده* :-


وذكر المالكي الدليل السابع بقوله : 
   " *السابع :* 
أن المولد الشريف يشتمل على ذكر مولده الشريف
 ومعجزته وسيرته والتعريف به، 
أولسنا مأمورين بمعرفته ومطالبين بالاقتداء والتأسي بأعماله ، 
والإيمان بمعجزاته والتصديق بآياته؟، 
وكتب المولد تؤدي هذا المعنى تماماً " اهـ .



ونقف مع المالكي في دليله هذا
 الوقفة التالية : 

 لا شك أن النظر في سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من مولده حتى وفاته
 أمر محبوب ومطلوب ومتعين ،
 فبمعرفة ذلك نستطيع
 الاقتداء والتأسي ،
 فحياته صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها صور إشراق ،
 ففيها الإيمان الثابت ،
 والصبر والتذلل لرب العالمين ، 
والجهاد في سبيله ، 
وشكر الله على نعمه قولاً وعملاً ، 
حتى تفطرت قدماه صلى الله عليه وسلم من العبادة ، 
إلى غير ذلك من جوانب الإشراق ،

 ولكن النظر في ذلك وتدارسه وتأمله
 واستخراج صور العبر والاتعاظ  من حياته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا تكون في ليلة واحدة 
بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ، 

بل ينبغي أن يكون ذلك
في كل وقت ، 
وأن تكون مما يدرس في المساجد
 والمجالس العامة والخاصة ،
 وفي المراحل الدراسية حتى نهايتها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إننا مأمورون بمعرفته
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ومطالبون بالاقتداء به 
والتأسي بأعماله 
والإيمان بما جاء به ،

 ولكن ذلك كله ليس في كتب الموالد ،
 ولكنه في كتب الحديث وشروحه ،
 وفي كتب السير والتواريخ ،

 فلقد عني علماء الإسلام بذلك
 عناية جعلتنا ونحن نقرأ ونتدارس حياة الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 
نستشعر العيش معه ومع أصحابه ،
 في إيمانهم بالله ، 
وفي خالص عبادتهم لله ،
 وفي جهادهم في سبيل الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما كتب الموالد ; 

فالمالكي نفسه يعلم أنها كتب تشتمل على المدائح النبوية ،
 التي ترفع مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى مرتبة الإله ،

 وللمالكي باع عريض
 في ترويجها وشرحها ونشرها ، 

نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلا ،
 أن يهديه ويرده إلى جادة الصواب ،

 فلقد أشرك بعض أصحاب هذه الموالد
مع الله غيره ، 
في الملكوت
 وفي السلطة 
وفي القدرة 
والعلم ، 
 والنفع والضر ، 
والمنع والعطاء ،

 وغير ذلك مما هو
 محض حق الله تعالى ،
لا يصلح لأحدٍ غيره ،
لا لملك مقرب ،
ولا لنبي مرسل .

 فهذه هي كتب موالد المالكي 
التي يدَّعي زوراً 
وبهتاناً 
وإثماً مبيناً
 أنها تؤدي إلى معرفة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم للتأسي به، 
والإبمان بما جاء به ، 

سبحانك اللهم 
هذا بهتان عظيم  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثامـن
 مناقشـته والرد عليه :-*
 

ويذكر المالكي الدليل الثامن بقوله :-

*الثامن :* 
التعرض لمكافأته ،
 بأداء بعض ما يجب له علينا ،
 ببيان أوصافه الكاملة وأخلاقه الفاضلة ،
 وقد كان الشعراء يفدون إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقصائد ، 
ويرضى عملهم ويجزيهم على ذلك بالطيبات والصلات ، 
فإذا كان يرضى عمن مدحه ،
 فكيف لا يرضى عمن جمع شمائله النبوية ،
 ففي ذلك التقرب له عليه السلام باستجلاب محبته ورضاه . اهـ .
 
ونقف مع المالكي في دليله هذا 
الوقفات التالية :

*الوقفة الأولى :
* 
عند قوله
 التعرض لمكافأته بأداء بعض ما يجب له علينا .

إن الله تعالى قد أمر رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يقول للناس :  أنه لا يسألهم على أداء الرسالة أجراً ، 
فإن أجره على الله ،

قال الله تعالى :

 { وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ مُبَشِّرًا وَنَذِيرًا *
قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ
 إِلاَّ مَنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ سَبِيلا }[1].

وقال تعالى :

 { قُلْ مَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ فَهُوَ لَكُمْ 
إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللَّهِ 
وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }[2] .

وقال تعالى : 
{ وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ
 إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ }[3] .

 وغير ذلك من الآيات الكثيرة والصريحة
 في هذا المجال .

=============
[1]  -  سورة الفرقان ، الآية :  56 - 57 .
[2]  -  سورة سبأ ، الآية : 47 .
[3]  -  سورة يوسف ، الآية : 104 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهو صلى الله عليه وسلم
 رسول من رب العالمين ،

 أرسله الله بالرسالة ، 
وأمره بتبليغها ، 
ووعده الأجر العظيم لقاء ذلك ،

 وأمره أن يبلغ الأمة 
أنه لا يريد منهم جزاءً ولا شكورا.

ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كغيره من الرسل
 الذين ذكر القرآن صوراً من حياتهم،
 وطرق تبليغهم الرسالة إلى أقوامهم،
وقد كانوا يصرِّحون وينادون في ملأ  قومهم 
أنهم لا يريدون منهم جزاءً ولا شكـورا، 

قال تعالى حكايـة عن أحدهم :

{ يَا قَوْمِ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا
إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي
 أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ } [1] . 

وقال تعالى :

{ وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ
إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ 
قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ }[2] .
 
=============
[1]  -  سورة هود ، الآية : 51 .
[2]  -  سورة آل عمران آية : 114 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن لرسولنا 
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فضلاً كبيراً علينا معشر أمته ،
وأننا نحبه 
أكثر من محبتنا لأنفسنا وأهلينا أجمعين ،

إلا أن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ليست فيما يكره ،
 ولا فيما يغضبه ،
 ولا فيما يسلب عن ربه
إفراده تعالى 
بالخلق
 والتدبير
 والعبادة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا تعني رفع مقامه 
إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ، 
مما هو محض الشرك بالله ، 

فلقد مكث صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ثلاثة عشر عاماً 
يحارب الشرك بالله ،
 ويدعو الناس إلى
توحيد الله
 في ألوهيته 
وربوبيته 
وأسمائه وصفاته.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إن إقامة المولد
ليست مكافأة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فهو في حد ذاته منكر 
لكونه بدعة ،
ليس عليها أمر 
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فهو يغضبه ويأباه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وإذا انضم إيه ما هو لازم له 
عند المهتمين به والمحافظين على إقامته
 من منكرات 
وشركيات
 وخرافات 
سبق منا إيضاحها ;
 تحوّل ذلك المنكر من أمر بدعي 
إلى عيد جاهلي .

 لو كان صلى الله عليه وسلم حياً 
لجرّد سيوف القتال لمحاربتهم ، 

فلقد أنكر صلى الله عليه وسلم
 على أحد أصحابه حينما قال له :

 " ما شاء الله وشئت" ، 

 قال :
 " أجعلتني لله نداً ؟
قل 
ما شاء الله وحده " [1] .

 =============
[1]  -  حديث رواه النسائي عن ابن عباس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 تعني اتباع سنته ،
والتأسي به صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وأخذ العبر والعظات 
من حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وحياة أصحابه من بعده 

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 
وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فانتهوا }[1] .

 إلى غير ذلك من النصوص الكثيرة والصريحة ;

 في أن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ليست في الغلو في شخصه ،
ولا في مجاوزة الحد في مدحه وإطرائه ، 
ولا في نسبة شيء 
من أفعال الله تعالى وخصائصه
 إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

 =============
[1]  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إننا بالصدق في اتباع سنته 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 نستطيع أن نقول :

إننا نحبه ونقدِّره 
ولا نمنُّ عليه بشيء من ذلك ، 
على اعتبار أننا نكافؤه ،
 فأجره على الله تعالى ، 
والله يجزيه
عن بلاغه الرسالة ،
 وأدائه الأمانة ، 
ونصحه لأمته ،
خير جزاء وأكمله وأتمه ،

إنه وليُّ ذلك
 والقادرُ عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثانـية :*


عند قول المالكي :

 إن الشعراء كانوا يفدون إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقصائد
 ويرضى عملهم .. إلى آخره .

 
حقاً لقد وقف حسّان بن ثابت 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 موقف المجاهد والمدافع ،

 وقد شهد له صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بأن لسانه على المشركين أشد وقعاً
 من السيوف على أرقابهم .

 ومدحه كعب بن زهير ،
 وعبد الله بن رواحة وغيرهم من شعراء الصحابة ، 
وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يسرُّ بذلك

 ونحن ندعو الله تعالى أن يثيب
 من يمدح رسول الله 
بمدائح تليق
 بمقام النبوة والرسالة
 مما يستحقه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 لمواقفه مع ربه في سبيل إبلاغ الرسالة ، 
والصبر على ما كان يلاقيه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من العنت والسخرية والتسفيه ، 
حتى أكمل الله له دينه ،
 وأتم نعمته ،

 ودخل الناس
 في دين التوحيد أفوجاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونحن بما ذكره المالكي في دليله 

هذا نتذكر قول الشاعر :

ألم ترَ أن السيف ينقـصُ قدره
إذا قيل إن السيف أمضى من العـصا 

ونعجب منه
 ومن عقليته
في قياسه مدائح
أصحاب رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم

بمدائح قومه أهل الموالد ، 
أمثال البوصيري ، والبكري وغيرهما ،

 ممن يجعلون المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
شريكاً لربه ،
 في شمول الإدراك 
والقدرة على النفع والضر،
وملك مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
 وغير ذلك
 من خصائص الربوبية والألوهية

كقوله :

يا أكرم الخلق ما لي من ألوذ به 
 سواك عند حلول الحادث العمم 

إن لم تكن في معادي آخذاً بيدي 
 فضلاً وإلا فـقـل  يا زلـة القــدم 

فإن من جــودك الدنيـا وضرتها 
ومن عـلومك عـلم اللوح والقـلم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول الآخر :

ما أرسل الرحمن أو يرسل 
 من رحمة تصعد أو تنزل 

في مـلكـــوت الله أو ملكــه 
 من كل ما يختص أو يشمل 

إلا وطه المصطـفى عـبـده 
 نـبـيـّـه مخـتاره المـرســـل 

واسـطــة فـيهـا وأصـل لها 
 يعـلـم هــذا كل مـن يعـقــل 

ونـادِه إن أزمــة أنشـبـــت 
 أظفارها واستحكم المعضل 

يا أكـرم الخلـق على ربـه
 وخيـر من فـيهـم به يُســـأل 

قد مسني الكـرب وكم مرة 
 فرَّجتَ كربـاً بعضه يُذهــل 

عجِّل بإذهاب الذي أشتكي 
 فإن توقـفـت فمن ذا يُســأل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول الآخر
في نعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

ولما رأيت الدهر قد حارب الورى 
 جعلت لنفسي نعل سيده حصنا 

تحـصنــتُ منـه في بديــع مثــالهــا 
 بسور منيع نلتُ في ظله الأمنا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبربك يا مالكي : 
أما تستحي
 أن تجعل أمثال هذه المدائح 
التي هي في الواقع دعوات صارخة
 إلى الشرك بالله ، 
في الربوبية والألوهية ، 
وإلى الجاهلية الجهلاء ،
والوثنية العمياء ; 

شبيهة بقصائد حسان بن ثابت 
وعبدالله بن رواحة وكعب بن زهير
 وغيرهم من أهل الصدق في الإيمان 
والعدل في المدح والثناء 
والشدة على الأعداء ؟؟!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن قصائد موالدك 
يا محمد علوي مالكي

 لو أُلقيت على
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لما اكتفى بحثو التراب في أفواه قائليها ;
 بل لحاربهم كما حارب أبا جهل و أبا لهب وغيرهما
 من أقطاب الكفر والشرك بالله .

فسبحان الله 

كيف استوت عندك يا مالكي
 الظلمات والنور ،
والتوحيد الخالص 
والكفر البواح ،

 وأنتَ ذلك الرجل 
الذي يدَّعي الرفعة في العلم !
حقاً إن الهوى يُعمي ويُصم ، 

ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا 
بعد إذ هديتنا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل التاسع
 مناقشته ورده* :-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل التاسع بقوله :

*التاسع :*
 إن معرفة شمائله ومعجزاته وإرهاصاته
 تستدعي كمال الإيمان به عليه الصلاة والسلام وزيادة المحبة ،
 إذ الإنسان مطبوع على حب الجميل خَـلقاً وخُـلقاً ، 
علماً وعملاً ، حالاً واعتقاداً ، 
ولا أجمل ولا أكمل ولا أفضل من أخلاقه وشمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وزيادة المحبة وكمال الإيمان مطلوبان شرعاً ،
 فما كان يستدعيهما مطلوب شرعا. اهـ .


 لقد مللنا تكرار القول ، 
وهذا يعني أن مزاعم المالكيالاستدلالية 
يمكن أن ترجع الثلاثة أو الأربعة منها إلى دليل واحد،
 وأنه هو نفسه الذي يكرر القول ، 
ويدَّعي تعدد الأدلة ،

 وما دمنا قد أخذنا على أنفسنا ردَّ مزاعمه
فلنجارِهِ في دعوى تعدد الأدلة ،
 ونقف معه عند كل دليل يزعم الاستدلال به ، 
وإن كان مكرراً ومعاداً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاشك أن معرفة شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وما هو عليه من حال ، 
في جهاده وصبره وأمانته ، 
وحرصه على أمته ورأفته بهم ، 
ورحمته إياهم ،
 كل ذلك يستدعي
 قوة التعلق بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وزيادة محبته ،

 ولكن معرفة ذلك
مطلوبة في كل وقت ،
لا أن التعرف على ذلك 
مخصوص بليلة 
بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إن معرفة ذلك ينبغي أن تكون 
معرفة بحقيقة شخصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وأنه رسول رب العالمين ، 
لا يملك من خصائص الربوبية شيئاً ،
ولا يستحق من خصائص الألوهية شيئاً ،

خلافاً لما هو صريح قول المالكي وأضرابه ،
فليس له صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من مقاليد السموات والأرض شيء ،
وليس له سلطة في الإقطاع في الجنة ،
 وليست الدنيا وضرتها من جوده ،
وليس له علم اللوح والقلم ، 
وليس الملاذ والصمد والملجأ
 عند حصول المصائب والكربات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال تعالى :

{ لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأمْرِ شَيْءٌ}[1] .

وقال تعالى :

 { إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ 
وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي  مَنْ يَشَاءُ 
وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ }[2] . 

وقال تعالى :

{ إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً
فَـلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ }[3] ،

وفي الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :

 " قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حين أنزل عليه { وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الأَقْرَبِينَ }
 فقال:
يا معشر قريش أو كلمة نحوها ،
 اشتروا أنفسكم
لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئاً ، 

يا عباس بن عبد المطلب
لا أغني عنكَ من الله شيئاً ،

 يا صفية عمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً ،

 ويا فاطمة بنت محمد 
سليني من مالي ما شئت 
لا أغني عنكِ من الله شيئاً" .

===========
[1] -  سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 128 .
[2]  -  سورة القصص ، الآية : 56 .
[3]  -  سورة التوبة ، الآية : 80 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا شك أنها مطلوبة شرعاً ،
 والإيمان به واجب و متعيّن شرعاً ،

 إذ الإيمان بنبينا محمدٍ رسولاً 
جزء من الركن الأول من أركان الإسلام ، 
لا يتم للعبد إسلام وإيمان حتى يشهد برسالته ،

 إلا أن الاحتفالات بالمولد
ليست هي التي تحققها ، 

بل إنها بحكم ابتداعها 
والقول لدى أصحاب الابتداع بمشروعيتها،
 وما تشتمل عليه من منكرات ،
 وشركيات ،
 واعتقادات وهمية ،
 إنها تتعارض مع 
محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وكمال الإيمان به
 متحقق فيمن كان هواه تبعاً 
لما جاء به صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وهذه الاحتفالات في هيئتها العامة 
وما تشتمل عليه من جزئيات آثمة 
مخالفة تمام المخالفة 
لهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فكيف أجاز المالكي لنفسه 
هذه المغالطة المكشوفة الآثمة ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنه الهوى يُعمي ويُصم ،

وصدق الله حيث يقول :

{ فَإِنَّهَا لا تَعْمَى الأبْصَارُ 
وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ 
الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ }[1] .

وحيث يقول : 
{ أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ 
وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ 
وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ
وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً
فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ 
أَفلا تَذَكَّرُونَ }[2] . 

===========
[1]  -  سورة الحج ، الآية : 46
[2]  -  سورة الجاثية ، الآية : 23 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليـل العـاشـر 
مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل العاشر بقوله :

*العاشر :*
 إن تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع ، 
والفرح بيوم ميلاده الشريف بإظهار السرور ،
 ووضع الولائم والاجتماع للذكر ، وإكرام الفقير ; 
من مظاهر إظهار التعظيم والابتهاج والفرح
 والشكر لله بما هدانا لدينه القويم ،
 وما منّ به علينا من بعثه عليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم . اهـ .
 
هذا القول مرَّ تكراره ، 
ومرَّ تكرار مناقشته ،

 وحينما نفرح بميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فإن بعثته بالرسالة الأولى أولى بالفرح والابتهاج ، 
وعلى أي حال فميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وبعثته وهجرته 
ومواقفه المشرفة في ميادين الصبر والنضال 
والجهاد والتعليم ،
 وإبلاغ الرسالة ، 
ونصح الأمة ، 
وترك هذه الأمة على محجة بيضاء
 ليلها كنهارها ; 

كل هذه الأمور نفرح بها ،
 وننتشي لسماع أخبارها ، 
وتنشرح خواطرنا بصدق الإيمان 
وقوة الثبات وجميل الصبر ، 
ونستلهم من هذه الجوانب 
والصور المشرقة العبر والعظات .

 ولكن ذلك كله 
لا يكون في ليلة واحدة من السنة ،
وإنما يُشرع في كل وقت ،
 وفي كل مكان 
في المساجد والمجالس العامة والخاصة
 ومدرجات الجامعات ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ليس مكان ذلك 
عند خوانات الموائد وأدوات المعازف ، 
ومجالس الاعتقادات الوهمية ، 
ونوادي المدائح المتسمة
بالإفراط
 و الغلو 
والتنطع
 والتفيهق
 والإطراء ،
 ونسبة خصائص الربوبية والألوهية
إلى غير الله تعالى ،
مما يغضب الله ورسوله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما يجب أن يكون الفرح
بشمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وحياته المشرقة 
مما ذكره أهل العلم والعقل 
والتقى والصلاح من أهل الحديث وشرّاحه ، 
وأهل التفسير والسيَر .

 ولا نشك أن المالكي بحكم نشأته في عصرنا هذا 
يدرك حقيقة وصدق ما نقول ، 
وبطلان ما يدعو إليه ، 

ولكنه الإبقاء على لحس الأيدي 
ممن غرَّر بهم وأضلهم ، 
والإبقاء على ما يطالبهم به
 من تقديم آيات الاحترام والتبجيل
بالانحناءات وطلب البركات ، 

فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدلـيل الحادي عشر 
مناقشته ثم رده*:-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل الحادي عشر بقوله :

*الحادي* *عشر :*
 يُؤخذ من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضل يوم الجمعة ،
 وعد مزاياه ، وفيه ولد آدم تشريف الزمان 
الذي ثبت أنه ميلاد لأي نبي كان من الأنبياء عليهم السلام ،
 فكيف باليوم الذي ولد فيه أفضل النبيين وأشرف المرسلين .
ولا يختص هذا التعظيم بذلك اليوم بعينه ،
 بل يكون له خصوصاً ولنوعه عموماً، مهما تكرر ،
 كما هو الحال في يوم الجمعة ، شكراً للنعمة ، وإظهار المزية النبوية ،
 وإحياء للحوادث التاريخية الخطيرة ،
ذات الإصلاح المهم في تاريخ الإنسانية ، 
وجبهة الدهر وصحيفة الخلود .
 كما يُؤخذ تعظيم المكان الذي ولد فيه نبي ،
 من أمر جبريل عليه السلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بصلاة ركعتين ببيت لحم ،
 قال له : أتدري أين صليت ؟ قال : لا  ،
 قال : صليت ببيت لحم حيث ولد عيسى . اهـ .
 

هذا الدليل لنا مع صاحبه الوقفات التالية :

*الوقفـة الأولى :* 

حول ما يتعلق بفضل يوم الجمعة 
والاستدلال بفضله على الفضل لأيام أخر
 بمعيار القياس .

لقد سبق منا تكرار القول 
بأننا مأمورون بالاتباع 
لا بالابتداع ، 

فما جاءت بمشروعيته النصوص الشرعية 
من كتاب أو سنة قبلناه ،
 وأخذناه على العين والرأس ، 
واعتبرناه أمراً مشروعاً على سبيل الوجوب أو الاستحباب ، 
حسبما تقضي بذلك تلك النصوص، 

وقد جاءت النصوص الشرعية الصريحة الثابتة 
بفضل يوم الجمعة ،
 واعتباره أحد أعياد المسلمين،
 واختصاصه بخصائص ليست لغيره .
 فنحن نقف مع النصوص الشرعية حيث وقفت ،
 ونسير معها حيث اتجهت :

{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 
وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1] ،

ولا نبيح لأنفسنا أن نشرع لنا تفضيل يوم بعينه
لم يرد النص بتفضيله ،

إذ لو كان خيراً لشُرع لنا تفضيله ،
 كما شُرع لنا تفضيل يوم الجمعة 
{ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا }[2] .

 ===========
[1]  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .
[2]  -  سورة مريم ، الآية : 64 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو جاءت نصوص شرعية 
تنص على فضل يوم ذكرى ميلاد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ;

 لكنا بتوفيق الله وهدايته
 أسرع الناس إلى اعتبار ذلك والأخذ به ،

 امتثالاً لقوله تعالى :
{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ }[1] ، 

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ }[2] ، 

{ قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ 
فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ }[3] ، 

وتحقيقـاً للإيمان بالله ربـا، 
وبالإسـلام دينـا ، 
وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيــاً ورسولا .

===========
*[1]**  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .*
*[2]**  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 59 .*
*[3]**  -  سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 31 .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما يوم الجمعة فهو يوم فاضل ، 
وعيد من أعياد المسلمين ، 
يكون لصلاة الجمعة فيه وضع خاص ، 
ومغاير لصلوات الظهر في أيام الأسبوع السائرة ، 
فيه يجتمع المسلمون
 ويسمعون من المواعظ والتوجيهات
 والترغيب والترهيب والوعد والوعيد ;
 ما يمكن أن يكون زاداً روحياً 
لمسيرتهم في بقية أيام الأسبوع .

 ولكن فضل هذا اليوم 
لا يعطينا الحق في القياس عليه ،
 فنقول بتفضيل يوم آخر ،
سواء كان ذكرى مولد 
أو مهاجر
أو إسراء
أو معراج ،
 أو غير ذلك من الحوادث التاريخية ،
 ما لم يكن لدينا في ذلك
مستند قولي أو فعلي ، 
ممن له حق التبليغ عن رب العالمين ، 

فإن الأمر في ذلك 
كما قال سيد المرسلين وحبيب رب العالمين : 

" من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا 
ما ليس منه
 فهو رَدٌّ " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :*

عند قوله 
ولا يختص هذا التعظيم بذلك اليوم بعينه،
 بل يكون له خصوصاً ولنوعه عموماً . اهـ .
 
هذا القول يقتضي أن نقيس في العبادات ، 
ولا يخفى ما عليه أهل العلم من علماء الأصول وفقهاء الأمة ، 
ممن يقولون بالقياس
 من أنهم يمنعون القياس في العبادات ،

لأن القياس مبني على اتحاد المقيس والمقيس عليه في العلة ،
 والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف والتعبد،
 سواء كانت علة التشريع ظاهرة أو خفية ،
فلا يجوز أن نقيس على أصل مشروعية الصلاة 
بتشريع صلاة سادسة بين الفجر والظهر مثلاً ،
ولا بتشريع صيام آخر بعد رمضان أو قبله ،
ولا بزيادة ركعة أو أكثر
 على ركعات صلاة من الصلوات الخمس ،
 كزيادة ركعة في صلاة المغرب
 وركعتين في صلاة الفجر ; 

بحجة أن التشريع في الصلوات 
أو في الصيام أو في غيرهما من أنواع العبادة 
لها خصوصاً ولنوعها عموماً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الله تعالى حينما فضَّل يوم الجمعة 
على غيره من الأيام الأخرى ، 
وتحدث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بما يدل على ذلك التفضيل ويؤكده ; 
قادر على أن يقرر تفضيل غيره من الأيام ،
 كيوم مولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
أو بعثته أو هجرته ،
 ويعطي عباده نصوصاً صريحة
 من قوله تعالى ، 
أو قول رسوله الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 في تفضيل ذلك اليوم 
كما هو الحال 
في يوم الجمعة ،
 وفي ليلة القدر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ذكرى ميلاده صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فلم نجد أحداً منأصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أخذ ما أخذه به المالكي وأحزابه ،
 أخذاً عن أسلافهم في ذلك
القرامطة 
والفاطميين 
والرافضة 
والمتصوفة،

{ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا } [1] . 

وما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم مقصِّراً
 في جناب 
إبلاغ الرسالة ،
 وأداء الأمانة ،
 والنصح للأمة 
فيما يعود عليها بالخير 
والقرب من الله تعالى .


===========
[1]  -  سورة مريم ، الآية : 64 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما كان المالكي وأحزابه وأسلافه من 
القرامطة 
والفاطميين 
والرافضة 
أشد حباً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أصحابه 
وأتباعهم 
ومن تبعهم بإحسان ، 
ولا أخلص اتباعاً، 
ولا أنقى سريرة ،
ولا أكثر تقى وصلاحاً ،

فهم رضوان الله عليهم 
صفوة أمته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما كان المالكي و أحزابه وأسلافه وأئمته
 من القرامطة 
والفاطميين 
أكثر علماً وإدراكاً لأسرار التشريع 
من أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وتابعيهم ، 

ولكنها الفتنة بأبواب الشر 
ومغاليق الخير ، 
والتشبث بما فيه ترويج
البدع و المنكرات ،

 ولكنه الزبد يذهب جفاء ،
 والباطل يندمغ ، 
فإذا هو زاهق ، 

و يأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره
 ولو كره الكافرون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن بعض الأزمنـة أفضل من بعض ، 
وأن بعض الأمكنـة أفضل من بعض ، 
إلا أن الفضل في ذلك 
لا يكون بالرأي والقياس ،
ولا بالاستحسان ،
 ولا بقول من ليس له اختصاص
 في تبليغ رسالة إلهية ، 

ولكن فضل ذلك يُؤخذ من رب العالمين  ،
 وممن يبلغ عن رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمتى وجدنا نصاً من كتاب الله 
أو من سنة رسول الله ،
 يقضي بتفضيل زمان أو مكان على غيرهما ; 
أخذنا بذلك النص واقتصرنا عليه ، 
ولم نوسع مدلوله
فيما لا يحتمله النص ،

 فنقول كما يقول المالكي :
 " هذا له خصوص ولنوعه عموم " ،

 فنقع فيما وقع فيه من اللغط والغلط ،
 والقول على الله وعلى رسوله 
بالزور 
والبهتان 
والعدوان ،
 نسأل الله لنا وله الهداية ،

والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثاني عشر 
مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل الثاني عشر بقوله :

*الثاني عشر :* 
إن المولد أمر يستحسنه العلماء والمسلمون في جميع البلاد ، 
و جرى به العمل في كل صقع ،
 فهو مطلوب شرعاً للقاعدة المأخوذة من حديث  ابن مسعود الموقوف 
( ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهوعند الله حسن ،
 وما رآه المسلمون  قبيحاً فهو عند الله قبيح ) اهـ .
 

ونقول للمالكي : 

من هم العلماء والمسلمون الذين يستحسنون المولد ؟ 

هل هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
قطعاً لا ..

هل هم التابعون ؟ 
قطعاً لا ..
 هل هم تابعوا التابعين ؟
قطعاً لا ..
 هل من العلماء والمسلمين من يقيم المولد
 من أهل القـرون الثلاثة المفضلة ؟

قطعاً لا ..

 مَن مِن علماء المسلمين الذين يستحسنون المولد ؟
هل هم أهل الحديث وشرّاحه 
أمثال البخاري ومسلم
 والنسائي وأحمد وابن ماجه 
والترمذي وأبو داود والبيهقي والطبراني ، 
وغيرهم من أئمة الحديث ورجاله 
ممن عرفوا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ونذروا أنفسهم لخدمتها والتبصير بها ،
 ورد ما ليس منها مما يُراد أن يكون منها ؟

قطعاً لا ..
 
هل هم أئمة الفقهاء 
أمثال أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي
 وأحمد وابن حزم و الأوزاعي والثوري ،
 وغيرهم من فقهاء الأمة وعلمائها ؟

قطعاً لا ..

 هل هم علماء التفسير 
أمثال ابن كثير وابن جرير والبغوي
 والقرطبي وابن العربي ، وغيرهم ؟ 

قطعاً لا ..

 هل هم قادة القرامطة والفاطميين والرافضة 
بمختلف طوائفهـم ونحلهم ؟؟
اللهم نعم .

هل هم أهل الطُرُق الصوفية
من تيجانية وسنوسية ورفاعية وشاذلية ونقشبندية ونحوهم ؟

اللهم نعم ..

 هل هم عوام مغرّر بهم 
من المالكي وأحزابـه وأسلافـه من
دعاة البـدع والمحدثات؟
 
اللهم نعم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان كذلك ; 
ولا شك أن الأمر كما قلنا ، 

والمالكي يعترف بأن المولد بدعة
 باعتباره لم يكن في الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،
 ولكنه يناقض نفسه 
حينما يقول بأن المسلمين والعلماء قد استحسنوا المولد ،

 والحال أن علية الأمة الإسلامية وصفوتها 
ورعيلها الأول من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة 
من علماء وزهاد و عباد ،
 من صحابة وتابعين وأتباع تابعين ،
لم يكن المولد على عهدهم 
ولا عهد لهم به .

 إنها المغالطة 
إذا لم نقل أنه الجهل المركب منه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم مَن المسلمون المعتبرون في اعتبار الحُسْن والقبح 
كما جاء به الأثر عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ؟
 هل هم القرامطة
 والفاطميون
 وأصحاب الطُرُق
 ممن عشَّش الشيطان في عقولهم  فأفسدها ،
 فأصبح الحسن عندهم ما رآه الشيطان حسنا ،
 والقبيح لديهم ما رآه قبيحا ؟.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يستطيع
المالكي وأحزابه وأعوانه وشيـوخه وأئمته
 أن يأتوا لنا بقـول أو فعـل     أو استحسان للموالد والاحتفال بها 
من السلف الصالح 
من الصحابة والتابعين وتابع التابعين ، 
وصلحاء الأمة من فقهائها ومحدثيها ، 
وزهّـادها وعبّـادها ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أنهم سيعجزون 
عن أن يأتوا بما تحديناهم أن يأتوا به ،
 ولهذا نكتفي بهذا التحدي ، 
لثقتنا الكاملة في جدواه ،

 نكتفي بذلك عن أن ندخل مع المالكي 
في مناقشة لأثر ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ، 
من حيث ثبوته ، 
والمقصود به ، 
وما ذكره أهل العلم بخصوصه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونختم رد هذا الدليل 
بما ذكره الشاطبي في هذا الخصوص، 
فقد عقد الشاطبي رحمه الله
 باباً في كتابه ( الاعتصام ) الجزء الثاني ، 

ذكر فيه الفرق بين البدعة
 وبين الاستحسان والمصالح المرسلة
 اللذين أخذ بهما مجموعة من أهل العلم ، 
واحتج بهما على مشروعية الابتداع أهل البدع ،

 نقتطف من قوله رحمه الله 
ما يتسع المجال لاقتطافه ،
 ونحيل طالب الاستزاده والتحصيل
 إلى الكتاب نفسه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال رحمه الله :
الباب الثامن
 في الفرق بين البدعوالمصالح المرسلة والاستحسان :

( هذا الباب يضطر إلى الكلام فيه عند النظر
فيما هو بدعة وما ليس ببدعة ، 
فإن كثيراً من الناس عدوا أكثر المصالح المرسلة بدعاً ،
 ونسبوها إلى الصحابة والتابعين ،
 وجعلوها حجة فيما ذهبوا إليه 
من اختراع العبادات .

وقوم جعلوا البدع تنقسم بأقسام أحكام الشريعة ،
 فقالوا : إن منها واجب ومندوب ،
 وعدوا من الواجب كتب المصحف وغيره ، 
ومن المندوب الاجتماع في قيام رمضان على قارئ واحد .

 وأيضاً فإن المصالح المرسلة 
يرجع معناها إلى اعتبار المناسب 
الذي لا يشهد له أصل معين ،
 فليس له على هذا شاهد شرعي على الخصوص ، 
ولا كونه قياساً بحيث إذا عرض على العقول تلقته بالقبول ،

وهذا بعينه موجود في البدع المستحسنة ،
 فإنها راجعة إلى أمور في الدين مصلحية 
– في زعم واضعيها –
 في الشرع على الخصوص ،
 وإذا ثبت هذا فإن كان اعتبار المصالح حقا ; 
فاعتبار البدع المستحسنة حق ، 
لأنهما يجريان في واد واحد ، 
وإن لم يكن اعتبار البدع حقا ;
 لم يصح اعتبار المصالح المرسلة )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– إلى أن قال -

 ( فلما كان هذا الموضع 
مزلة قدم لأهل البدع ،
 أن يستدلوا على بدعتهم من جهته ، 
 كان من الحق المتعين النظر في مناط الغلط ، 
الواقع لهؤلاء ،

حتى يتبين أن المصالح المرسلة ليست من البدع ،
 في ورد ولا صدر بحول الله ،

والله الموفق

 فنقول :
 المعنى المناسب الذي يربط به الحكم
 لا يخلو من ثلاثة أقسام :

*أحدها :* 

أن يشهد الشرع بقبوله ،
 فلا إشكال في صحته ولا خلاف في إعماله ، 
وإلا كان مناقضة للشريعة ،
 كشريعة القصاص حفظاً للنفوس والأطراف ،
 وغيرها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثـاني :*

ما شهد الشرع برده فلا سبيل إلى قبوله ، 

إذ المناسبة لا تقتضي الحكم لنفسها ، 
وإنما ذلك مذهب أهل التحسين العقلي ، 
بل إذا ظهر المعنى ،
 وفهمنا من الشرع اعتباره في اقتضاء الأحكام ;
 فحينئذ نقبله ،

 فإن المراد بالمصلحة عندنا ما فهم رعايته ،
 في حق الخلق في جلب المصالح ودرء المفاسد
 لا يستقل العقل بدركه على حال ،

فإذا لم يشهد الشرع باعتبار ذلك المعنى بل برده ; 
كان مردوداً باتفاق المسلمين .

 ومثاله ما حكى الغزالي عن بعض أكابر العلماء ،
 أنه دخل على بعض السلاطين فسأله عن الوقاع في نهار رمضان ،
 فقال : عليك صيام شهرين متتابعين ، 
فلما خرج راجعه بعض الفقهاء ،
 وقالوا له : القادر على إعتاق الرقبة كيف يعدل به إلى الصوم ،
 والصوم وظيفة المعسرين ،
 وهذا الملك يملك عبيداً غير محصورين .
 فقال لهم : لو قلت عليك إعتاق رقبة لاستحضر ذلك وأعتق عبيداً مراراً ،
 فلا يزجره إعتاق الرقبة ،
 ويزجره صوم شهرين متتابعين .

 فهذا المعنى مناسب 
لأن الكفارة مقصود الشرع منها الزجر ،
 والملك لا يزجره إلا صوم شهرين متتابعين .
وهذه الفتيا باطلة 
لأن العلماء بين قائليّـن  قائل بالتخيير ، وقائل بالترتيب ،
 فيقدم العتق على الصيام ،

فتقديم الصيام بالنسبة إلى المفتى
 لا قائل به )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال  : -

( *الثالث :
* 
ما سكتت عنه الشواهد الخاصة ،
 فلم تشهد باعتباره ولا بإلغائه ،

فهذا على وجهين ،
*أحدهما* *:* ألا يرد نص على وفق ذلك المعنى ، 
كتعليل منع القتل للميراث بالمعاملة ، 
بنقيض المقصود ، 
وعلى تقدير أن لم يرد نص على وفقه ،
 فإن هذه العلة لا عهد بها في تصرفات الشرع بالنص ،
 ولا بملائمها بحيث يوجد لها جنس معتبر ،
فلا يصح التعليل بها ،
ولا بناء الحكم عليها باتفاق
 ومثل هذا تشريع من القائل به فلا يمكن قبوله .

*والثاني* *:* أن يلائم تصرفات الشارع ، 

وهو أن يوجد لذلك المعنى جنس
 اعتبره الشارع في الجملة ،
 بغير دليل معين ،

 وهو الاستدلال المرسل 
المسمى بالمصالح المرسلة ) ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- ثم ذكر عشرة أمثلة لتوضيح ذلك ،

 ثم قال : 
 ( فهذه أمثـلة عشرة ،
 توضح لك الوجه العملي في المصالح المرسلة، 
وتبيّن لك  اعتبار  أمور :

*أحدها :* 

الملائمة لمقاصد الشرع
 بحيث لا تنافي أصلاً من أصوله ، 
ولا دليلاً من دلائله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثاني :*

 أن عامة النظر فيها إنما هو فيما عقل منها ، 
وجرى على وفق المناسبات المعقولة ،
 التي إذا عرضت على العقول تلقتها بالقبول ،
فلا مدخل لها في التعبدات ،
 ولا ما جرى مجراها من الأمور الشرعية ،
 لأن عامة التعبدات
لا يعقل لها معنى على التفصيل ، 
كالوضوء والصيام والصلاة في زمان مخصوص دون غيره ،
 ونحو ذلك فليتأمل الناظر الموفق ،
 كيف وضعت على التحكم المحض
 المنافي للمناسبات التفصيلية .

ألا ترى أن الطهارات على اختلاف أنواعها 
قد اختص كل نوع منها بتعبد مخالف جداً 
لما يظهر لبادئ الرأي ،
 فإن البول والغائط خارجان نجسان 
يجب بهما تطهير أعضاء الوضوء دون المخرجين فقط ، 
ودون جميع الجسد ، 
فإذا خرج المنى أو دم الحيض وجب غسل جميع الجسد ، 
دون المخرج فقط ، 
ودون أعضاء الوضوء ...

ثم التراب ومن شأنه التلويث،
 يقوم مقام الماء الذي من شأنه التنظيف ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم استمر رحمه الله 
في استعراض أنواع العبادة ، 
من صلاة وصوم وحج وغير ذلك من أنواع العبادة ، 

وأوضح أن التشريع فيها
أمر تعبدي
 لا يعقل فيه معنى تفصيلي ،

ثم ذكر الأمر الثالث بقوله :

( *الثالث :
* أن حاصل المصالح المرسلة يرجع إلى حفظ أمر ضروري ،
 ورفع حرج لازم في الدين ،
 وأيضاً مرجعها إلى حفظ الضروري 
من باب ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به ،
 فهي إذاً من الوسائل ، 
لأن المقاصد ورجوعها إلى رفع الحرج
 راجع إلى باب التخفيف لا إلى التشديد ) 

- إلى أن قال -
 ( إذا تقررت هذه الشروط ;
عُلم أن البدع كالمضادة للمصالح المرسلة ،
 لأن موضوع المصالح المرسلة
ما عُقل معناه على التفصيل ،

والتعبدات من حقيقتها 
ألا يُعقل معناها على التفصيل )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال - 

(  فإذا ثبت أن المصالح المرسلة 
ترجع إما إلى حفظ ضروري ،
 من باب الوسائل أو التخفيف ، 

فلا يمكن إحداث البدع من جهتها ،
 ولا الزيادة في المندوبات ، 

لأن البدع من باب الوسائل ، 
لأنها متعبد بها بالفرض ،
ولأنها زيادة في التكليف
 وهو مضاد للتخفيف ،

 فحصل من هذا كله 
ألا تعلُّق للمبتدع 
بباب المصالح المرسلة
إلا القسم الملغي باتفاق العلماء ،
 وحسبك به متعلقاً ،
 والله الموفق .

وبذلك كله يعلم من قصد الشارع

أنه لم يكل شيئاً من التعبدات 
إلى آراء العباد 

فلم يبقَ إلا الوقوف عند ما حده ، 

والزيادة عليه بدعة،
 كما أن النقصان منه بدعة )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- ثم قال -

 ( فصل 

وأما الاستحسان 
فلأن لأهل البدع أيضاً تعلقاً به،

 فإن الاستحسان لا يكون إلا بمستحسن، 
وهو إما العقل أو الشرع ،
أما الشرع فاستحسانه واستقباحه قد فرغ منهما ،
 لأن الأدلة اقتضت ذلك ،
 فلا فائدة لتسميته استحساناً ،
 ولا لوضع ترجمة له زائدة 
على الكتاب والسنة و الإجماع ، 
وما ينشأ عنها من القياس والاستدلال ، 

فلم يبق إلا العقل هو المستحسن ، 
فإن كان بدليل 
فلا فائدة لهذه التسمية لرجوعه إلى الأدلة ،
 لا إلى غيرها ، 

وإن كان بغير دليل
 فذلك هو البدعة التي تستحسن ، 

ويشهد لذلك قول من قال في الاستحسان
 إنه يستحسنه المجتهد لفعله ،
 ويميل إليه برأيه ،
 قالوا وهو عند هؤلاء من جنس ما يستحسن في العوائد ،
 وتميل إليه الطباع ،
 فيجوز الحكم بمقتضاه ،
 إذ لم يوجد في الشرع ما ينافي هذا الكلام .

 ثم بين أن من التعبدات ما لا يكون عليه دليل ،
 وهو الذي يسمى بالبدعة ،
 فلا بد أن ينقسم إلى حسن وقبيح ،
إذ ليس كل استحسان حقا )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال - 

( وقد أتوا بثلاثة أدلة :
*أحدها :* قول الله سبحانه:
{ وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ }[1] ،

 وقوله :
{ اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ }[2] ،

 وقوله :
{.. فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ *
 الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ }[3]

 هو ما تستحسنه عقولهم . 

والثاني : 
قوله عليه السلام :
 " ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهو عند الله حسن "

 وإنما يعني بذلك ما رأوه بعقولهم ،
 وإلا لو كان حسنه بالدليل الشرعي 
لم يكن من حسن ما يرون ،
 إذ لا مجال للعقول في التشريع على ما زعمتم ،
 فلم يكن للحديث فائدة 
 فدل على أن المراد ما رأوه بعقولهم .



===========
[1] -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 55 .
[2]  -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 23 .
[3]  -  سورة الزمر ، الآية  : 18 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثالث :*

 أن الأمة استحسنت دخول الحمام من غير تقدير أجرة ،
 ولا تقدير مدة  اللبث ، 
ولا تقدير الماء المستعمل ،
 ولا سبب ذلك 
إلا أن المشاحة في فعله قبيحة في العادة ،
 فاستحسن الناس تركه ، 
مع أنا نقطع أن الإجارة المجهولة أو مدة الاستئجار ،
 أو مقدار المشترى إذا جهل ;
 فإنه ممنوع وقد استحسنت إجارته مع مخالفة الدليل ،
 فأولى أن يجوز إذا لم يخالف دليل .

 فأنت ترى أن هذا الموضع مزلة قدم أيضاً ،
لمن أراد أن يبتدع
 فله أن يقول :
 إن استحسنت كذا وكذا
 فغيري من العلماء قد استحسن،
 وإذا كان كذلك 

فلابد من فضل اعتناء بهذا الفصل 
حتى لا يغتر به جاهل 
أو زاعم أنه عالم ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذهب رحمه الله 
في تعريف الاستحسان ومناقشة تعاريفه المختلفة ،
 وأقوال أهل العلم في اعتباره وشروطه .

ثم قال بعد ذلك 
( فإذا تقرر هذا 
فلنرجع إلى ما احتجوا به أولاً
 فإن من حد الاستحسان
 بأن ما يستحسنه المجتهد
 بفعله ويميل إليه برأيه .

فكان هؤلاء يرون هذا النوع من جملة أدلة الأحكام ،
 ولا شك أن العقل يجوز أن يرد الشرع بذلك ،
 بل يجوز أن يرد بأن ما سبق إلى أوهام العوام مثلاً ، 
فهو حكم الله عليهم ،
 فيلزمهم العمل بمقتضاه ،

 ولكن لم يقع مثل هذا
ولم يُعرف التعبد به
 لا بضرورة ولا بنظر 
ولا بدليل من الشرع قاطع ولا مظنون ، 
فلا يجوز إسناده لحكم الله 
لأنه ابتداء تشريع من جهة العقل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأيضاً فإنا نعلم أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ،
حصروا نظرهم في الوقائع التي لا نصوص فيها
 في الاستنباط والرد ،
إلى ما فهموه من الأمور الثابتة ، 

ولم يقل أحد منهم إني حكمت في هذا بكذا ،
لأن طبعي مال إليه ،
 أو لأنه يوافق محبتي وحناني ، 

ولو قال ذلك لاشتد عليه النكير ، 
وقيل له من أين لك أن تحكم على عباد الله
 بمحض ميل النفس وهوى القلب
هذا مقطوع ببطلانه .

بل كانوا يتناظرون 
ويعترض بعضهم بعضا على مأخذ بعض ،
 ويحصرون ضوابط الشرع . 

وأيضاً فلو رجع الحكم إلى مجرد الاستحسان ;
 لم يكن للمناظرة فائدة ،
 لأن الناس تختلف أهواؤهم وأغراضهم 
في الأطعمة والأشربة واللباس وغير ذلك ،
 ولا يحتاجون إلى مناظرة بعضهم بعضاً ،
 لم كان هذا الماء أشهى عندك من الآخر ،

والشريعة ليست كذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

على أن أرباب البدع العملية
 أكثرهم لا يحبون أن يناظروا أحداً ،
 ولا يفاتحون عالماً ولا غيره 
فيما يبتغون خوفاً من الفضيحة
 ألا يجدوا مستنداً شرعياً ،

وإنما شأنهم إذا وجدوا عالماً أو لقوه أن يصانعوا ،

 وإن وجدوا جاهلاً عامياً 
ألقوا عليه في الشريعة الطاهرة إشكالات حتى يزلزلوهم ،
 ويخلطوا عليهم ويلبسوا دينهم ،

 فإذا عرفوا منهم الحيرة والالتباس ;
 ألقوا إليهم من بدعهم على التدريـج شيئاً فشيئاً ،

 وذموا أهل العلم بأنهم أهل الدنيا المنكبّون عليها ،
 وأن هذه الطائفة هم أهل الله وخاصته . 
وربما أوردوا عليهم من كلام غلاة الصوفية
 شواهد على ما يلقون عليهم )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن قال

 ( وأما الدليل الأول فلا متعلق به ،
 فإن أحسن الاتباع
اتباع الأدلة الشرعية ، 
وخصوصاً القرآن، 

فإن الله تعالى يقول:
{ اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا }[1] الآية ، 

وجاء في صحيح الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم ،
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في خطبته :
 " أما بعد فإن
أحسن الحديث كتـاب الله " ، 

فيفتقر أصحاب الدليل 
أن يبينوا أن ميل الطباع أو أهواء النفوس 
مما أُنزل إلينا ،
 فضلاً عن أن يكون من أحسنه .

==========
[1] -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 23 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقوله :
 { الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ }[1]  الآية ،

 يحتاج إلى بيان أن ميل النفوس يسمى قولاً ، 
وحينئذ ينظر إلى كونه أحسن القول ،
 كما تقدم ، 
وهذا كله فاسد ،

 ثم إنا نعارض هذا الاستحسان ;
 بأن عقولنا تميل إلى إبطاله وأنه ليس بحجة ،
وإنما الحجة الأدلة الشرعية
 المتلقاة من الشرع ،

 وأيضاً 
فيلزم عليه استحسان العوام ،
 ومن ليس من أهل النظر ،
 إذا فرض أن الحكم يتبع مجرد ميل النفوس وهوى الطبع ، 
وذلك محال للعلم 
بأن ذلك مضاد للشريعة
 فضلاً عن أن يكون من أدلتها .

==========
[1]  -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 18 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما الدليل الثاني 
فلا حجة فيه
 من أوجه :

*أحدهما :*

 أن ظاهره يدل على أن ما رآه المسلمون حسناً فهو حسن ،
والأمة لا تجتمع على باطل ،
 فاجتماعهم على حُسن شيء يدل على حسنه شرعاً ،
 لأن الإجماع دليلاً شرعياً ،
 فالحديث دليل الحكم عليكم
لا لكم .

*والثاني :*

 أنه خبر واحد في مسألة قطعية فلا يُسمع .

*والثالث :*

 أنه إذا لم يرد به أهل الإجماع وأريد بعضهم ;
فيلزم عليه استحسان العوام ،
 وهو باطل بإجماع ) 

إلى أن قال 

( فالحاصل أن تعلق المبتدعة بمثل هذه الأمور
تعلق بما لا يغنيهم ولا ينفعهم البتة ..)

إلى آخر ما ذكره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثالث عشر
 مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل الثالث عشر بقوله :

*الثالث عشر :* 
أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة ومدح وتعظيم للجناب النبوي ،
 فهو سنة ،
 وهذه أمور مطلوبة شرعاً وممدوحة ، 
وجاءت الآثار الصحيحة بها ، وبالحث عليها . اهـ .

 
ونقف مع المالكي في دليله هذا الوقفات التالية :-

*الوقفة الأولى :* 

مع ما ذكره من أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة . إلى آخر قوله .

و نقول للمالكي :

إن الاحتفالات بالمولد تشتمل على اجتماع كما ذكر ،
 ولكنها اجتماعات مشوبة بالمنكرات ، 
ففيها الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء ،
 وفيها المعازف بمختلف أنواعها ، 
وإذا كانت موالد المالكي لا تشتمل على شيء من ذلك
 كما نفاه في رسالته هذه ;

 فإنه أثبت لنا بطريق الاعتراف والإقرار
 أن موالده تشتمل على تربية العقول
 على الأوهام والتخيلات الباطلة ،
 والاعتقادات السخيفة ، 

حينما يعتقد من يحضر احتفالاته بالمولد 
بحضور الحضرة النبوية ، 
وتعين القيام لها ،
 فاجتماع يشتمل على السخرية بالعقول ، 
والأخذ بالاعتقادات السخيفة ، 
يضاف إلى ذلك ما يحيط به من منكرات الاختلاط ، 
والأغاني والإسراف في المآكل والمشارب ،
 والاستجداء من هذه الاحتفالات ،
 إلى غير ذلك 
مما يعرفه المالكي وأحزابه داخل البلاد وخارجها .
 هل يكون هذا الاجتماع بهذا الوضع المزري ،
 وبهذه الحال السيئة مطلوب شرعاً مطلوب شرعاً ؟ 

سبحانك 
هذا بهتان عظيم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان هذا الاجتماع
 يشتمل على ما يزعم المالكي 
على الذكر والصدقة 
ومدح وتعظيم الجناب النبوي ;

 فإن الذكر يعني تلاوة كتب الموالد ودلائل الخيرات ،
 وغير ذلك مما يصرخ بالشركيات
والبدعيات ، 
والغلو في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ورفع مقامه إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية ،
 والصدقة تعني تقديم موائد الأكل والشرب 
للمشاركين في هذا الاحتفال ، 
من برّ وفاجر ، وغني وفقير ،
 وتعنى كما ذكره أهل العلم 
والعارفون بخصائص الموالد ;
الاستجداء ، 
حيث يتقدم الحاضرون لهذه الاحتفالات 
بما تجود به نفوسهم المأخوذة
 بدواعي التغرير 
والتضليل 
والإغراء الكاذب،

 فيجتمع لدى المختص بجمع الأموال
ما يزيد بكثير عن المستلزمات المالية للاحتفال بالمولد ،
فيأخذه المالكي
 وأحزابه زعماء الموالد وقادتها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما المدح والتعظيم للجناب النبوي 
فذلك بيت القصيد ،
 إن لم يكن ذلك قميص عثمان .
 ففي هذه الاحتفالات الترنم ببردة البوصيري 
وغيرها من المدائح النبوية 
التي ترفع مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهيةكقوله :

يا أكرم الخلق مالي من ألوذ بـه 
سواك عند حلول الحادث العمـم

إن لم تكن في معادي آخذاً بيدي
      فضلاً  وإلا فـقــل يا زلـة القــدم 

فإن من جـودك الدنـيا وضرتهـا
      ومن علومـك علم اللـوح والقـلـم

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول البكري :

ولـُذْ به في كل ما تـرتـجي    
  فـإنــه المـأمــن والمــعـقــل 

ونــادهِ إن أزمــة أنـشـبــت  
   أظفارها واستحكم المعضـل 

يا أكـرم الخـلــق على ربـه   
  وخيــر من فـيهـم به يُـسـأل 

قد مسني الكـرب وكم مـرة  
فرّجتَ كـرباً بعـضه يعضل

عجّـل بإذهاب الذي أشتكي  
   فإن تـوقـفـت فمن ذا أســأل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى آخر ما في المدائح النبوية
 من الغلو 
والإطراء ،
 والإفراط 
ومخالفة أمر و رغبة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وحرصه الشديد في أن تعرف أمته قدره عند ربه ،
 فلا تطريه وترفعه إلى مقام لا يرتضيه : 

" لا تطروني 
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،
 إنما أنا عبد ،
 فقولوا 
عبدُ الله ورسوله " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل في مخالفة أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وهي في الإتيان بما يُغضب رسول الله ، 
وهل الغلو في رسول الله 
بما لا يرضى به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 هل في ذلك سنة ومطلوب شرعاً ؟
 أم أن ذلك عين المحظور ، 
وجوهر التنكب عن الصراط المستقيم ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 

عند قوله :
 إن الآثار الصحيحة جاءت بها وبالحث عليها .

ونقول للمالكي :

 إن كان قصدك أن ذكر الله تعالى ، 
والتحدث بنعمه والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ،
 والتصدق على من يستحق الصدقة ،
ومدح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتعظيمه بما لا يخرجه عن مقامه
 ولا منزلته التي أنزلها الله إياها ;
 إن كان قصدك أن هذه الأمور مأمور بها ومطلوبة شرعاً ; 
فهذا حق وصدق وعدل .

 إلا أن ذلك 
ليس خاصاً 
بليلة واحدة
في السنة ، 

وإنما هي وغيرها مما أمر به في كتابه ، 
أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، 
مطلوبة منا شرعاً 
وفي كل وقت
 وفي كل مكان 
ومن كل فرد ،
 وقد جاءت الأحاديث الصحيحة بمشروعيتها ،
 وبالحث عليها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا لا يعني أننا نُسلِّم للمالكي بدليله هذا ،
 فقد وقفنا معه الوقفة الأولى 
وبينا بُعْده عن مواطن الاستدلال 
وأن الذكر والصدقة والمدائح النبوية
 التي يُقام الاحتفال للمولد بها ; 
ليست الأمور المطلوبة شرعاً ،
 بحكم ما يخالطها ويمازجها من المنكرات
والشركيات 
والتلاعب بالعقول ،
 وإنما هي أمور محظورة شرعاً ، 
تغضب الله وتغضب رسوله ،
 وتتنافى مع مقتضى شهادة ألا إله إلا الله ،
 وأن محمداً رسول الله ،
 وتربي العقول على الأخذ بالخيالات
والترهات والوهميات ،
 فهل خلط عقل المالكي
فالتبست عليه المتضادات ؟
أم أنه الهوى يُعمي ويُصم ؟ .

رحمك الله أيها الشاطبي ،

 فحقاً ما قلت :
 بأن أهل البدع لا يستطيعون المناظرة 
ومقابلة الحجة بالحجة ،
 لأنهم يُشرِّعون بعقولهم المجردة
 عن أي مستند شرعي .

وهذا المالكي 
من أجناس من قصدت
رحمك الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الرابع عشر
 مناقشته ثم ردّه* :-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل الرابع عشر بقوله :

*الرابع عشر :* 
أن الله تعالى قال :
 { وَكُلاَّ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ }[1]،
 يظهر منه أن الحكمة في قص أنباء الرسل عليه
 تثبيت فؤاده الشريف بذلك ،
 ولا شك أننا اليوم نحتاج إلى تثبيت أفئدتنا بأنبائه وأخباره ،
 أشد من احتياجه هو صلى الله عليه وسلم .اهـ .
 

حقاً إننا محتاجون دائماً وأبداً 
وفي كل وقت ،
وليس في ليلة واحدة
 بعد مضي ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ،
 محتاجون إلى ما يثبت أفئدتنا 
ويقوى عزائمنا ويزيد في إيماننا ، 
وذلك باتباع أوامر الله تعالى 
وأوامر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وبالتزام الطاعة والعبادة
وفق ما شرعه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وما هو عليه من صبر وإيمان وجهاد ،
 ورأفة تامة بأمته 
وحرص منه صلى الله عليه وسلم على اهتدائها ،
 وغير ذلك من جوانب الإشراق 
في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

==========
[1] -  سورة هود ، الآية : 120 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أن في دراسة ذلك وتأمله ومتابعته 
تقوية لأفئدتنا ، وزاداً لعزائمنا ، 
وإيماناً بحكمة وجودنا في هذه الحياة ، 

إلا أن ذلك ينبغي أن يكون
في كل وقت
 وعلى أي حال وفي كل مناسبة ،
 في مساجدنا ومدارسنا ومجالسنا وأجهزة إعلامنا ،

 فنحن في أشد وأحوج إلى ما تقوى به عزائمنا ،
 وتثبت به أفئدتنا ، 

ولا شك أن أفئدتنا ستكون أشد زعزعة ،
 وعزائمنا أكثر ضعفاً
إذا كنا لا نسمع أخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ولا تقص علينا سيرته صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلا مرة في السنة ،
 فيها من التلاعب وتسفيه الأحلام ،
 والسكوت على المنكرات أو المشاركة بها
 ما يعرفه المالكي وأحزابه ،

 فهل بعد هذا الجفاء جفاء ؟ ،
 وهل بعد هذا الحرمان من حرمان ؟ ،
 وهل بعد هذه القطيعة من قطيعة ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد أمر الله تعالى أن تكون صلة عباده به قوية
 ومتماسكة ومستمرة ،
 فقد أوجب على عباده خمس صلوات في كل يوم وليلة ،
 وجعل في الصلوات من الأذكار والأقوال 
ما يرتفع بها ذكر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
كما هو الواقع في التشهد الأول 
وما فيه من سلام عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وشهادة له بالرسالة ، 
وما في التشهد الثاني فوق ذلك 
من الصلاة عليه وعلى آله 
والدعاء لهم بالبركة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المالكي يتشدق 
ويظن أنه بهذيانه في رسالته البتـراء
 وفي غيرهـا من كتـبـه و رسائله ;

 يعطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يستحقه ، 
وما يدري الجاهل المسكين 
أنه بدعوته لإقامة الموالد
يُبعد الناس عن سيرة رسول الله ،
 وعن جوانب الإشراق في حياة رسول الله ،
 وعن موجبات الاتعاظ وأخذ العبر من جهاد رسول الله ،

 حينما لا يكون تذكر ذلك
إلا في ليلة واحدة
 بعد ثلاثمائة وأربع وخمسين ليلة ،
 ينشغل فيهن الناس بأمور الدنيا وزخارفها ومتعها ،
 وينسون ما سمعوه في ليلة المولد
 إن سمعوا فيها حقاً وصدقاً ، 
وما أقل ذلك وأندره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الخامس عشر
 مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 

وذكر المالكي الدليل الخامس عشر بقوله :-

*الخامس عشر:* 
ليس كل ما لم يفعله السلف ولم يكن في الصدر الأول فهو بدعة منكرة سيئة 
يحرم فعلها ويجب الإنكار عليها، 
بل يجب أن يعرض ما أحدث على أدلة الشرع ،
 فما اشتمل على مصلحة فهو واجب ، 
أو على محرم فهو محرم ،
 أو على مكروه فهو مكروه ،
 أو على مباح فهو مباح ،
 أو على مندوب فهو مندوب ، 
وللوسائل حكم المقاصد . 
ثم قسم العلماء البدعة إلى خمسة أقسام :
واجبة كالرد على أهل الزيغ وتعلم النحو ، 
ومندوبة كإحداث الربط والمدارس والأذان على المنابر ،
 وصنع إحسان لم يعهده في الصدر الأول ،
 ومكروهة كزخرفة المساجد وتزويق المصاحف ،
 ومباحة كاستعمال المنخل والتوسع في المآكل والمشارب، 
ومحرمة وهي ما أحدث لمخالفة السنة ،
ولم تشمله أدلة الشرع العامة ،
 ولم يحتو على مصلحة شرعية .اهـ .
 

الواقع أن العلماء رحمهم الله
 لم يهملوا هذه المسألة 
بل بحثوها وحققوها تحقيقاً ظهر منه 
ما يعتبر بدعة وما لا يعتبر بدعة . 

وقد سبق أن قدمنا في الفصل التمهيدي
 للدخول مع المالكي في مناقشة أدلته وردها ;

قدمنا نصوصاً لأهل العلم والمحققين منهم
 أمثال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والشاطبي
والعز بن عبد السلام وابـن رجب ،
 وغيرهـم مما يغـني عن إعادته .

تحدثوا رحمهم الله عن البدعة 
وعن الإحداث في الدين ، 
وفندوا رأي من يقسم البدعة إلى حسن وقبيح ، 
وذكروا رحمهم الله أن النصوص النبوية في 
رد البدعة والتحذير منها 
نصوص عامة شاملة ، 

لا يمكن أن يخرج من أجزائها أو أفرادها
 ما يعتبر حسناً مشروعاً ، 
لما في ذلك من الخلل والخطأ ،
 والبعد عن روح التشريع ،
 من اتهام الدين بالنقص 
والرسول بالتقصير في أداء الرسالة ،

وزعزعة الإيمان بمقتضى مدلول قوله تعالى : 

{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ 
وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي 
وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسَْلامَ دِينًا }[1].

==========
[1]  -  سورة المائدة ، الآية 3 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا شك أن ما أُحدث فينبغي عرضه على أدلة الشرع ،
 فما اشتمل على مصلحة ظاهرة ، 
وأدلة الشرع العامة تؤيده وتدعو إليه ،
كالرد على
أهل الزيغ والبدع والضلال ،
 والنظر فيما يحفظ كتاب الله من جمع ونشر ، 
وتصنيف علوم القرآن واللغة والحديث ،
 ونحو ذلك مما تؤيده القواعد العامة للتشريع ;
فهذا ليس من قبيل الابتداع ،

 ولا نقول بأن السلف الصالح لم يكن على عهد به ،
 وقد أحدث بعدهم ،

 فالعبرة من هذه الأمور المستحدثة بنتائجها، 
ولا شك أن نتائجها محصلة لدى سلفنا الصالح،
 فكتاب الله في صدروهم ،
 وهم أهل اللغة سليقة ،
 فليسوا في حاجة إلى علوم اللغة ،

إلى أن اختلت ألسنة أولادهم ،
 بحكم اختلاطهم بالأعاجم ، 
فأشار الخليفة الراشد على بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه
 بإيجاد علم النحو لحفظ اللسان العربي ، 
ثم تتابعت علوم القرآن واللغة 
تحقيقاً لضرورة العناية بكتاب الله 
حفظاً وتعلماً وتعليماً ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ورد سلفنا الصالح 
على أهل الزيغ والضلال حاصل منهم بالفعل ،
 فقد ردَّت عائشة رضي الله عنها على الحرورية ،
 وردَّ علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه على غلاة الشيعة ، 

وأصل ذلك تحذير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته 
من دعاة السوء والضلال ، 
من خوارج وغيرهم ،
 وأنه إن أدركهم ليقاتلنهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا نقول بأن إيقاف الربط ليس له عهد لدى سلفنا الصالح ،
 فأين المالكي عن الصفة وأهل الصفة ،
 فهي رباط على فقراء الصحابة ،
 وهي أصل في مشروعية وقف الأربطة على الفقراء .

 ولا نقول بأن المدارس محدثة ،
 فأين المالكي عن دار الأرقم المدرسة الأولى في الإسلام ؟
 فهي كذلك أصل في إيجاد مدارس 
يتعلم فيها أبناء المسلمين أمور دينهم ودنياهم .

 أما الأذان على المنابر
 فلا يخفى أن الأذان شرع للإعلام بدخول وقت الصلاة ،
 وأن المؤذنين في الصدر الأول من الإسلام 
كانوا يؤذنون على سطوح المساجد والبيوت 
ابتغاء التوسع في الإبلاغ ، 
فإذا كان التوسع في الإبلاغ بدخول الوقت مطلباً شرعياً ;
 فأي وسيلة إليه مطلوبة شرعاً ، 
ولا تعتبر حدثاً لوجود أصلها في الجملة .

 أما زخرفة المساجد والمصاحف
 فالحمد لله على الإقرار بكراهيتها ،
 مع أن النصوص النبوية متوفرة بمنع ذلك والحمد لله . 

وأما الأمور المباحة مما لا يُـقصد باستعمالها أمر تعبدي ;
 فهي مشمولة بالنص النبوي الكريم
 " أنتم أعلم بأمور دنياكم " ،

 فما استحدثه الناس في أمور حياتهم 
مما لا يتعارض مع النصوص العامة 
في مراعاة الاقتصاد والإباحة العامة ; 
فلا يُعتبر بدعة ، 

فقد عرّف العلماء البدعة
 بأنها طريقة محدثة في الدين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ذكر المالكي ما ذكره بعض أهل العلم 
من أن البدعة تجري عليها الأحكام الخمسة :
 الوجوب ، والاستحباب ، والإباحة ، والكراهة ، والحظر ، 
وذكر أمثلة لكل نوع ،
وجرت مناقشته على تقسيم البدعة ،
ومناقشته على الأمثلة التي ذكرها للأحكام الأربعة ، 

وبقي القسم الخامس المتعلق
بالتحريم لمخالفته السنة ،
ولأنه لا يحتوي  على مصلحة شرعية ،
 ولم تشمله أدلة الشرع العامة ،
 ونقول إن هذا القسم الخامس
هو البدعة بعينها ،

وأن الموالد والاحتفال بها ولها;
 من أمور البدعة محرّمة
 لمخالفتها سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 لأن السنة في اصطلاح أهل العلم 
هي أقوال الرسول وأفعاله وتقريراته ، 
وما عدا ذلك 
فهو عمل ليس عـليه أمر رسول الله 
صلى الله عـليه وسلم 
وإحداث في الديـن ما لـيس منه ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد اعترف المالكي أن المولد بدعة ،
وأنه لم يكن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ولا عهد أصحابه
 ولا عهد التابعين وتابعيهم ،
 من القرون المفضلة الذين هم الصدر الأول للإسلام ،

 والمولد بحكم ابتداعه 
ونية التعبد به بلا مستند شرعي ; بدعة ، 

وهو بحكم ما يشتمل عليه من المنكرات 
في الاجتماع من اختلاط وغناء 
وإسراف في المآكل والمشارب وانتهاك لحرمة العقول ، 
حيث تُجبر على تصديق التخيلات والتوهمات والخرافات 
من حضور الحضرة ،
 ووجوب تقديم آيات الإجلال والتقدير بالقيام لها ، 
واستشعار الرهبة والخشية والخشوع والتذلل 
لتوهم حضورها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المولد بحكم ابتداعه
وبحكم ما يشتمل عليه مما ذكرنا ،
 وما لم نذكره مما يعرفه المالكي وأحزابه ،

 لا يكفي أن نقول إن أدلة الشرع العامة لا تشمله ،
 ولم يحتو على مصلحة شرعية ،
 ولكننا نقول إنه يشتمل على مخالفات شرعية ،
ومضار شرعية ، 
وبدع ومنكرات وشركيات 
تجعل المخلوق شريكاً للخالق 
في مقاليد السموات والأرض، 

وتجعل لرسول الله منزلة إلهية ، 
حيث يكون من جوده الدنيا وضرتها
 ومن علومه علم اللوح والقلم ،
وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ، 
وأن ليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر 
التي نزلت بفضلها وتفضيلها على ألف شهر سورة كاملة ، 
وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ،
 إلى غير ذلك مما يقرأ ويعرض ويتلى
 في احتفالات المولد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهل يستطيع المالكي
 وأحزاب المالكي ، 
وأئمة المالكي 
وشيوخ المالكي ،
 ومن يسلك مسلك المالكي

أن يجدوا للاحتفالات بالمولد 
في تقسيم البدعة إلى خمسة أقسام ؟،

 وهل يجدون للمولد مكاناً غير القسم الخامس ، 

لما فيها من مخالفة السنة ،
وانتـفاء أدلة الشرع العامة على مشروعيتها ،
وخلوها من المصالح العامة ؟

 إنهم إن حكموا عقولهم العامة 
وطوحوا بأهوائهم عرض الحيطان ;
 فسيسلمون لنا بذلك ،
 وإن ركبوا رؤوسهم 
فسيأتون من القول بالعجب العجاب ،
 ولكنه الزبد يذهب جفاء ،
 والباطل يندفع 
فيكون زهوقاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل السادس عشر 
مناقشته ثم ردّه* :-
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل السادس عشر بقوله :

*السادس عشر :* ليست كل بدعة محرمة ،
 ولو كان كذلك لحرم جمع أبي بكر وعمر وزيد رضي الله عنهم القرآن ،
 وكتبه في المصاحب خوفاً على ضياعه بموت الصحابة القرآء رضي الله عنهم ،
 ولحرم جمع عمر رضي الله عنه الناس على إمام واحد في صلاة القيام ،
 مع قوله نعمت البدعة هذه ،
 وحرم التصنيف في جميع العلوم النافعة ، 
ولوجب علينا حرب الكفار بالسهام والأقواس ،
 مع حربهم لنا بالرصاص والمدافع والدبابات والطيارات والغواصات والأساطيل ، 
وحرم الأذان على المنابر واتخاذ الربط والمدارس والمستشفيات والإسعاف ودار اليتامى والسجون ،
 فمن ثم قيد العلماء رضي الله عنهم حديث كل بدعة ضلالة بالبدعة السيئة ،
 ويصرح لهذا القيد ما وقع من أكابر الصحابة والتابعين ، 
من المحدثات التي لم تكن في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ونحن اليوم قد أحدثنا مسائل كثيرة لم يفعلها السلف ،
وذلك كجمع الناس على إمام واحد في آخر الليل  لأداء صلاة التهجد بعد صلاة التراويح ،
 وكختم المصحف فيها ، وكقرآءة  دعاء ختم القرآن ، 
وكخطبة الإمام ليلة سبع وعشرين في صلاة التهجد وكنداء المنادي بقوله :
 صلاة القيام أثابكم الله ، فكل هذا لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ولا أحد من السلف ،  فهل يكون فعلنا له بدعة ؟ .
 
هذا الدليل لنا مع صاحبه عدة وقفات :

* الوقفة الأولى :
* 
عند قوله ليست كل بدعة محرمة .

هذا القول قد تكرر منه عدة مرات في أدلته السابقة ،
  وتكررت منا الإجابة عليه تبعاً لتكرار إيراده ،

ونقتصر الآن على القول
 بأننا لا نسلم للمالكي قوله :
ليست كل بدعة سيئة ،

 وسبق أن ذكرنا أقوال المحققين من أهل العلم
 في ذلك أمثال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن رجب
 والشاطبي والعز بن عبد السلام ،
 وردهم على من يقول بقول المالكي ،
بتقسيم البدعة إلى حسنة وقبيحة ،

 وتمسكهم بعموم النصوص الدالة على الشمول والإطلاق ،
 وانتفاء التخصيص أو القيد . 

وذكرنا أن مَن يقسم البدعة إلى خمسة أقسام ، 
لا يعني بالأقسام الأربعة : الوجوب ، الندب ، الإباحة ، الكراهة ;
 البدعة الشرعية ، 
وإنما يعني بذلك البدعة اللغوية ،
 بدليل أن أمثلة الأقسام الثلاثة مندرجة تحت نصوص عامة ،
 وخاصة من كتاب الله تعالى ، 
ومن سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 والقسم الرابع وهو الإباحة لا تعلق له بالدين ،
 وإنما هو من أمور العباد الدنيوية المندرجة
 تحت قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
أنتم أعلم بشئون دنياكم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما القسم الخامس 
وهو المحرم;  
فهو البدعة الشرعية بعينها ،
 سواء كان تحريمها لمخالفتها السنة ،
أو لانتفاء مشروعيتها  من الأدلة الشرعية العامة ،
أو لخلوها من المصلحة 
كما هو الحال في الموالد والاحتفال بها ، 

فهي مخالفة للسنة 
لكونها مما لم يكن عليه أمر هذا الدين
في الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،

 ولاشتمالها على المدائح النبوية
 المشتملة على الغلو 
والإطراء 
والإفراط ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد تواترت النصوص الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة ،
 على التزام القصد في الثناء ،
 والنهي عن الغلو والتنطع ،
 ومجاوزة الحد في المدح ،
وحماية جناب التوحيد ;
 من أن يأتي العباد في تصرفاتهم
 بما يخدش كمال التوحيد .

كما أن المصالح الشرعية منتفية عنها ،
 و فيها من المضار والمنكرات 
ما لا يخفى على عاقل منصف يحب الله ورسوله ، 
ويعرف ما الله من حق ، 
وما لرسوله من مقام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 

عند اعتباره جمع القرآن من أبي بكر وعمر وزيد بن ثابت بدعة .

لا نعتقد أن أحداً من أهل العلم
 ممن يُعتد بهم في علمهم وتقاهم وصلاحهم 
وسلامة اعتقادهم 
يرى أن جمع القرآن بدعة شرعية ،

 لأن البدعة هي الطريقة المحدثة في الدين ،
على غير مثال ، 

والله تعالى أمر بحفظ كتابه ،
 وحض على ذلك رسول الله صلى الله وسلم ، 
وأكد الله سبحانه وتعالى ضمان حفظه كتابه بقوله : 

{ إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ }[1] ،

 فعمل أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان 
هو في الواقع تطبيق عملي لنصوص شرعية من الكتاب ،
 والسنة تأمر بذلك وتؤكده ،

===========
[1]  -  سورة الحجر ، الآية : 9 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفضلاً عن ذلك 
فهو من عمل من أعمال الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين
من بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 تلقته الأمة بالقبول والارتياح التامين ، 

وقد سمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ما عليه الخلفاء الراشدون سنة ،
 وأمرنا باتباع سنته وسنة خلفائه الراشدين ،

 حيث يقول :
 " عليكم بسنتي
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ،
تمسكوا بها ،
 وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ " .

 فقد برأ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ما عليه الخلفاء الراشدون من الابتداع ،
 وسمى ما هم عليه سنة ،
 وطهَّرها من أن تكون من المحدثات . 

فهل يستقيم للمالكي قول معتبر
 في تشبيه عمل الصحابة 
بعمل القرامطة والفاطميين 
وأتباعهم أشياخ المالكي وأئمته؟

سبحان الله ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيها المنكح الثريا سهيلا    
 عمرك الله كيف يلتقيان 

هي شامية إذا ما استقلت 
   وسهيل إذا استقل يماني

إن التشبيه لا يستقيم له 
تشبيه الليل بالنهار،
 والظلمات بالنور، 
والجهل بالعرفان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقـفة الثالثـة :
* 
عند اعتباره جمع عمر رضي الله عنه الناس على إمام واحد
 في صلاة قيام الليل بدعة .
 
ما قلناه في اعتباره جمع القرآن بدعة في ردنا ذلك  
نقوله في هذا ،
وإذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه يقول :
" نعمت البدعة هذه " ;

 فقد أجمع أهل العلم ،
 المعتد بهم على أن المراد ببدعة عمر ;
البدعة اللغوية ،

 فعمر رضي الله عنه لم يبتدع هذه الصلاة ;
كما ابتدع أحزاب المالكي
 صلاة الرغائب والفاتح لما أغلق ، 
وغيرها من الصلوات المردودة على أصحابها
 بأوزار ابتداعها ،

 فأصل قيام الليل مشروع 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فعن جبير بن نفير عن أبي ذر قال :
 " صمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يصل بنا 
حتى بقي سبع من الشهر ، 
فقام بنا حتى ذهب ثلث الليل ،
 ثم لم يقم بنا في الثالثة ، 
وقام بنا في الخامسة حتى ذهب شطر الليل ،
 فقلنا يارسول الله لو نفلتنا بقية ليلتنا هذه ؟ 
فقال إنه من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف 
كتب له قيام ليلة .
 ثم لم يقم بنا حتى بقي ثلاث من الشهر ،
فصلى بنا في الثالثة ،
 ودعا أهله ونساءه ،
 فقام بنا حتى تخوفنا الفلاح .
 فقلنا له وما الفلاح ؟
 قال : السحور " 

رواه الخمسة ، وصححه الترمذي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 " صلى بالمسجد ، فصلى بصلاته ناس ، 
ثم صلى الثانية فكثر الناس ،
 ثم اجتمعوا من الليلة الثالثة أو الرابعة ،
 فلم يخرج إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فلما أصبح قال :
 رأيت الذي صنعتم ولم يمنعني من الخروج إليكم 
إلا أني خشيت أن تفرض عليكم ، 
وذلك في رمضان "  

متفق عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي رواية
 " كان الناس يصلون في المسجد بالليل أوزاع ،
 يكون مع الرجل الشيء من القرآن
 فيكون معه النفر الخمسة أو السبعة
 أو أقل من ذلك أو أكثر ، 
يصلون بصلاته ،

قالت : 
فأمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أنصب له حصيراً
 على  باب حجرتي ففعلت ،
 فخرج إليهم بعد أن صلى عشاء الآخرة ، 
فاجتمع إليه من في المسجد ، فصلى بهم .." 
وذكرت القصة .
 بمعنى ما تقدم 
غير أن فيها أنه لم يخرج إليهم في الليلة الثانية ،

رواه أحمد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر قال : 

خرجت مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 
في رمضان إلى المسجد ، 
فإذا الناس أوزاع متفرقون يصلى الرجل لنفسه ،
 ويصلي الرجل بصلاته الرهط ،
فقال عمر إني أرى لو جمعت هؤلاء
 على قارئ واحد لكان أمثل ،
 ثم عزم فجمعهم على أُبي بن كعب ،
 ثم خرجت معه ليلة أخرى والناس يصلون بصلاة قارئهم ،

 فقال عمر
 " نعمت البدعة هذه "

رواه البخاري .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة 
صريحة في مشروعية قيام الليل ، 
وأدائها جماعة ، 

وإذا كان عمر رضي الله عنه قد جمع الناس وراء قارئ واحد ، 
فقد اقتدى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 إذ أن حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها صريح
 في أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
صلى بالمسلمين قيام رمضان ،
 إلا أنه لم يداوم على ذلك
خشية أن يُفرض عليهم ، 

فلما انتقل صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرفيق الأعلى ، 
وانقطع الوحي ، واستقرت الشريعة ،

 وصار الأمن مما كان يخشاه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من فرضه على الأمة ;
أنفذ عمر رغبة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في جمع الناس وراء إمام واحد .

 فهل في هذا الإجراء من الخليفة الراشد
 المأمورين باتباع سنته 

مشابهة لما ابتدعه القرامطة والفاطميون
 من الاحتفالات بذكرى المولد وغيره ؟ 

سبحانك 
هذا ضلال مبين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الرابعة :
*
عند اعتباره تصنيف العلوم النافعة ،
 وحرب الكفار بالمعدات الحديثة ،
 والأذان على المنابر ،
 واتخاذ الربط والمدارس والمستشفيات ،
 وغير ذلك من وجوه البر والإحسان ،
 اتخاذ ذلك بدعة .

لقد سبقت منا مناقشة هذا الاعتبار في الدليل الخامس عشر ،
 وقد مللنا التكرار ، 
فيغني ذلك عن إعادته .
 إلا أننا نذكر المالكي حينما يرى 
أن محاربة الكفار بالمعدات الحديثة بدعة،
 نذكره بقوله تعالى:
{ وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ }[1] ،

 فهل يكون في امتثال أمر الله ابتداع ؟

رحمك الله أيها الشاطبي ، 
فقد أكدت لنا القول
 بأن أهل البدع
لا يستطيعون المناظرة 
مع أهل العلم 
لفقرهم إلى ما يسندهم في بدعهم
 من الأدلة الموجبة للإقناع .

===========
[1]  -  سورة الأنفال ، الآية : 60 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الخامسة :* 

عند قوله :
 ويصرح بهذا القيد ما وقع من أكابر الصحابة والتابعين من المحدثات ،
 التي لم تكن في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ونقول للمالكي إن كان قصدك من هذا 
جمع القرآن ونشره ،
 وجعل الناس وراء إمام واحد في قيام رمضان ،
 وقتال أهل الردة ;
فقد مرت الإجابة عن ذلك 
بما يغنى عن إعادته ،

وإن كان القصد أن الصحابة والتابعين 
قد أحدثوا في الدين 
ما لم يكن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
 فإن هذا كذب
 وافتراء 
وزور 
وبهتان ، 

فهم رضوان الله عليهم 
أبعد الناس عن المخالفة ،
وأولى الناس بالاتباع والاقتداء ،
وأحرص الناس على الوقوف عند سنة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ونتحدى المالكي وأحزابه 
وأبالسة الإنس والجن 
من دعاة السوء والابتداع 
أن ياتوا لنا بما يصدق عليه
 أن يكون بدعة مما يدعيه المالكي 
من إحداثات الصحابة وابتداعهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سبحان الله ، 

يروي أصحاب رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ، 
من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ،
 إياكم ومحدثات الأمور 
فإن كل محدثة بدعة 
وكل بدعة ضلالة 
وكل ضلالة في النار ،
عليكم بسنتي 
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي
 تمسكوا بها
 وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،
 ما أحدث قوم بدعة 
إلا رفع الله مثلها من السنة " .

وما روي موقوفاً على أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

 كقول ابن مسعود : 
اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كفيتم ، 

وقول حذيفة رضي الله عنه :

 كل عبادة لم يتعبّدها أصحاب رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
فلا تعبّدوها ،
 فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالاً ،
 فاتقوا الله يا معشر القرآء ،
وخذوا بطريق من كان قبلكم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سبحان الله ، 

يروون عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة 
في محاربة الابتداع والتحذير منه ،
 ثم يبتدعون ! ، 
إنه لبهتان عظيم ،

نشهد ببراءة أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم منه ،

 ونسأله تعالى أن ينتقم لأصحاب رسول الله
 ممن رماهم بهذا 
البهت والافتراء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة السادسة :* 

عند قوله : 
ونحن اليوم قد أحدثنا مسائل كثيرة لم يفعلها السلف
 إلى آخر الدليل .
 
تمثيل المالكي على دعواه 
بأننا في هذا العصر قد أحدثنا 
بجمع الناس على إمام واحد آخر الليل
 لأداء صلاة التهجد
 مردود
بأن قيام رمضان ثابت 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قولاً وعملاً ،

فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الترغيب في قيام رمضان ،

 فقد قال 
من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً
 غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ،

 ولم يعين صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة محدودة للقيام ،
 ولا وقتاً له معيناً من الليل ،

وقد ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قام أول الليل ووسطه وآخره ،
 وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاها جماعة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ففي كتاب قيام الليل 
لأبي عبدالله محمد بن نصر المرزوي 
قال :

باب صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة ليلاً 
تطوعاً في شهر رمضان ،. 

فذكر حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ،
 وحديث جبير بن نفير عن أبي ذر المتقدميّن مما أوردنا ،
 وذكر حديث النعمان بن بشير بسنده ، 

قال :
قمنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهـر رمضان
ليـلة ثـلاث وعشريـن إلى نصف الليـل ، 

ثم قمنا معه ليلة سبع وعشرين 
حتى خفنا ألا ندرك الفلاح ، 
وكنا نسميه السحور .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في باب اختيار قيام الليل على أوله :

طاووس سمع ابن عباس يقول :
 دعاني عمر أتغذى عنده ، يعني السحر ،
 فسمع هيعة الناس ،
 فقال : ما هذا ؟
فقلت: الناس خرجوا من المسجد ،
 قال ما بقي من الليل أفضل مما مضى. 

وقال الحسن :
كان الناس يصلون العشاء في شهر رمضان
 في زمان عمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عثمان ربع الليل الأول ، 
ثم يقومون الربع الثاني ، 
ثم يرقدون ربع الليل ويصلون فيما بين ذلك .

 وكان علي بن أبي طالب إذا تعشى في شهر رمضان 
هجع ثم يقوم إلى الصلاة فيصلي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه الآثار صريحة
 في أن قيام الليل غير محدد بوقت ، 
ولا بعدد معين من الصلاة ، 
وأن إقامة صلاة الليل جماعة 
سواء كان ذلك في أول الليل أو وسطه أو آخره
 ثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 كما أن تعدد أداء صلاة القيام في رمضان
 ثابت عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وقد تلقت الأمة ذلك بالقبول ،
ولم يقل أحد من أهل العلم 
أن قيام التهجد آخر الليل جماعة بدعة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا المالكي وأحزابه 
ممن لا يعتد بهم في قول أو عمل ،
 ولم يكن له ولأحزابه
 قصد في محاربة الابتداع ،
 وإنما قصده في ذلك 
التلبيس والتدليس على الأمة
 بمشروعية الابتداع ،

 هداه الله وأعاده إلى الصواب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثـَّل المالكي للابتداع في زمننا
 بختم القرآن في قيام الليل ،
 وهذا أيضاً مردود 
بالآثار الكثيرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وعن أصحابه وتابعيهم ،
وكلها تنص على الترغيب 
في تلاوة كتاب الله في قيام الليل 
حسبما تقتضي بذلك أحوالهم وقواهم .

 ففي قيام الليل لأبي عبدالله المروزي
 تحت باب مقدار القرآءة في كل ركعة في قيام الليل
 قال  ما نصه :

( السائب بن يزيد :
 أمر عمر بن الخطاب أبي بن كعب وتميم الداري
 أن يقوما للناس في رمضان ، 
فكان القارئ يقرأ بالمئتين ، 
حتى كنا نعتمد على العصي من طول القيام ،
 وما كنا ننصرف إلا في فروع الفجر ) ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال 

( أبو داود سأل أحمد 
عن الرجل يقرأ القرآن مرتين في رمضان ،
 يؤم الناس ،
 قال :
هذا عندي على قدر نشاط القوم ،
 وإن فيهم العمال ،
 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ 
أفتان أنت ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
ما نصه :

( وأما قرآءة القرآن في التراويح 
فمستحب باتفاق أئمة المسلمين ،
 بل من أجلّ مقصود التراويح قرآءة القرآن فيها
 ليسمع المسلمون كلام الله ،
 فإن شهر رمضان فيه نزل القرآن ، 
وفيه كان جبريل يدارس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن ،
 وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ، 
وإن أجود ما يكون في رمضان
 حين يلقاه جبريل فيدارسه القرآن )[1] . اهـ .

==========
[1]  - انظر 23 ، ص 122 من مجموع الفتاوى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي المغني لابن قدامة رحمه الله
 ما نصه :

( وسُئل أبو عبدالله عن الإمام في شهر رمضان 
يدع الآيات من السورة ، 
ترى لمن خلفه أن يقرأها ؟ 
قال : نعم ، ينبغي أن يفعل ، 
قد كانوا بمكة يوكلون رجلاً 
يكتب ما ترك الإمام من الحروف وغيرها ،
 فإذا كان ليلة الختمة أعاده ، 
وإنما استحب ذلك لتتم الختمة ويكمل الثواب )[1] . اهـ .

 ==========
[1]  - انظر ج 2 ، ص 172 من المغنى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما دعاء ختم القرآن في تراويح رمضان أو قيامه ، 
فليس كما ذكره المالكي من الأمور المبتدعة ، 
وإنما هو من أعمال السلف الصالح ، 

وفي ذلك يقول ابن قدامة رحمه الله
 في المغنى نقلاً عن إمام أهل السنة وقامع البدعة ،
 الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه
 ما نصه :

( قال الفضل بن زياد :
 سألت أبا عبدالله أختم القرآن أجعله في الوتر أو في التروايح ؟
 قال : اجعله في التراويح حتى يكون لنا دعاءين اثنين .
 قلت : كيف أصنع ؟ ،
 قال : إذا فرغت من آخر القرآن فارفع يديك قبل أن تركع ،
 وادع بنا ونحن في الصلاة ، 
وأطل القيام . قلت : بمَ أدعُ ؟ ،
 قال : بما شئت .
 قال : فقلت بما أمرني وهو خلفي يدعو ويرفع يديه .

 قال حنبل سمعت أحمد يقول في ختم القرآن :
 إذا فرغت من قرآءة { قل أعوذ بربِ الناس }
 فارفع يديك بالدعاء قبل الركوع .

 قلت : إلى أي شيء تذهب في هذا ؟، 
قال: رأيت أهل مكة يفعلونه ،
 وكان سفيان بن عيينة يفعله معهم بمكة .

 قال العباس بن عبد العظيم :
وكذلك أدركنا الناس بالبصرة وبمكة .
 ويروي أهل المدينة في هذا شيئاً ، 
وذكر عن عثمان بن عفان )[1]. اهـ .
 ==========
[1]  - انظر ج 2 ، ص 171 في المغنى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما نداء المنادى بقوله :
 صلاة القيام أثابكم الله ،
 فعلى فرض أنه بدعة ،
 فليس لها وجود في غير الحرمين ،
 ولعلها من بقايا أمور [ زيدت ]،
 ورؤي أن الخطب في هذه يسير ،
 فبقيت 

مع أنها في الواقع مستندة إلى أصل
 هو مشروعية الإبلاغ للدخول في وقت الصلاة ، 
وهذا نوع من الإبلاغ ،
 وفيه مصلحة شرعية ،
 ويستند إلى أصل عام ،
 ولا يترتب عليه من المنكرات شيء مطلقاً ،
 كما أنه لا ينطبق عليه تعريف البدعة،
 فليس الإبلاغ للدخول في الصلاة محدث في الدين ، 

ومع ذلك فلو استغـنى عنه
 واقتصر على ما عليه بقية البلاد
 لكان ذلك أسلم و أكمل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلا أننا لا نسلم للمالكي 
تشبيهه هذه المسألة بالموالد والاحتفال بها ،
 إلا مع الفارق الكبير ، 
كالفارق بين السماء والأرض ، 
والعلم والجهل ،
 والنور والظلمات ،
 والحق والباطل ،

 لأن الموالد فضلاً عما هي في واقعها
بدعة واضحة جلية ;
 فإنها تشتمل على منكرات وشركيات ،
 لو كانت في حد ذاتها مشروعة
 لاتجه القول بحرمتها
 أشبه مسجد الضرار .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة السابعة :* 


عن تساؤل المالكي في هذا الدليل ،
 بعد إيراده جمع الناس على إمام واحد في التهجد ، وختم القرآن فيه ، ودعاء ختم القرآن ،
 وإعلام الناس بالقيام  ، واعتباره كل ذلك بدعاً ،
 إذا اعتبرنا احتفاله بالمولد بدعة .
 
ونقول له :

إنك بتشبيهك هذه الأمور بالمولد بين أمرين :
 إما أنك جاهل 
وفاقد لحاسة الإدراك العلمية ;
 لأنك تجمع في تشبيهك بين متضادين ومتناقضين ومتباينين ،
 كمن يجمع بين الحق والباطل ،
 والظلمات والنور ،
 لأن هذه الأمور مؤصلة شرعاً ،
 وقد تلقاها الخلف عن السلف الصالح ،
 وذكر السلف الصالح مستندهم في اعتبارها
 مما مر ذكره وإيضاحه .

 أما الاحتفالات بالموالد فلم تُعرف
إلا بعد أن انقرضت القرون الثلاثة المفضلة بأهلها 
أهل العلم والإيمان والتقى والصلاح والاتباع والاقتداء ، 

ثم ابتدعها ونادى بها
 من هو من شر خلق الله 
القرامطة و الرافضة والفاطميون ، 

وتلقاها عنهم
أهل التصوف والدجل
 والغرام بالمحدثات ،
وجعلوا للاحتفالات بها
 هيئة تشتمل على الكثير من المنكرات 
مما مر ذكره و تكراره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإما أنك أيها المالكي 
تدرك تنكبك عن الصرط السوي ; 
إلا أنك تريد المغالطة ، 
وإثارة الشبه ، 
وبلبلة الأفكار 
كما يفعل المغضوب عليهم
 ممن عندهم علم لكنهم لم يعملوا به .

 ولثقتنا بعلم المالكي وذكائه وقوة إداركه 
وحبه للظهور ، 
وابتغاء الوجاهة بأي وسيلة ;
 فإننا نظن به الثانية  ، 
لتبقى له قاعدته الشعبية من الرعاع والسذج ،
 تقدم له آيات الإجلال والتقدير
بالانحناءات
والخضوع ،
ولحس الأيدي ،
وتلمس البركات . 

وإلا فنحن على ثقة كبيرة 
من أنه يدرك أن الاحتفالات بالمولد 
تجمع من المنكرات والشركيات
والوهميات والخيالات ما لا يخفى
 مما مر ذكره وتكراره .

يُلاحظ في هذا ،
أن صاحب الرسالة البتراء 
لم يذكر الدليل السابع عشر 
لسهو أو غير ذلك
 مما يعرفه المؤلف .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الثامن عشر 
مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل الثامن عشر بقوله :

*الثامن عشر :* 
قال الإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنه :
 ما أحدث وخالف كتاباً أو سنة أو إجماعاً أو أثراً فهو البدعة الضالة ، 
وما أحدث من الخير ولم يخالف شيئاً من ذلك فهو محمود . اهـ . 
وجرى الإمام العز بن عبد السلام والنووي كذلك وابن الأثير
 على تقسيم البدعة إلى ما أشرنا إليه سابقاً . اهـ .
 

سبق أن أوردنا نصوصاً عن مجموعة من أهل العلم 
منهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن رجب 
والعز بن عبد السلام والشاطبي
 وابن النحاس وابن حجر العسقلاني ;

فيها انتقاد صريح وواضح
 لتقسيم البدعة إلى جائز ومحظور ، 

وقد تنزَّل بعضهم وأخذ بالتقسيم ، 

إلا أن الأقسام الجائزة عندهم
 لا تسمى بدعة إلا على سبيل اللغوي ، 
كما قال عمر في جمع الناس في التراويح على إمام واحد : 
نعمت البدعة هذه .
مما له أصل معتبر في الشرع ،
 وليس له مردود سيء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد مر بنا استعراض ما ذكروه من ذلك ، 
كجمع القرآن ونشره 
وتدوين علوم القرآن والحديث واللغة ،
 وإيجاد الأربطة والمدارس والمستشفيات والمدارس ; 
والرد على اعتبار ذلك بدعاً شرعية ،
 وذلك في الرد على الدليل الخامس عشر ،
 وتحدثنا عن كل مسألة من هذه المسائل ،
وبينا أن لها أصلاً معتبراً في الشرع ،
 وفي الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،

 وأن إيرادها لتشبيهها بالمولد والاحتفال به ،
 أو تشبيه المولد بها 
يعتبر مغالطة وسفهاً من المالكي ،
 إن لم يكن ذلك منه جهلاً وضلالا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا أصر المالكي على أن هؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء
 يقصدون بتقسيمهم البدعة إلى حسن وقبيح ،
 إجازة إحداث بدع ،
فنحن أولاً لا نوافقه على إصراره ،
 لأن لهؤلاء العلماء الذين ذكرهم
 مقاماً محموداً في الاتباع 
والاقتداء
 والاهتداء 
والوقوف عند الحدود
 التي حدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وحذر من تجاوزها .
 لهم في ذلك مقام لا يجاريهم فيه
 إلا أسلافهم من الصحابة والتابعين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى افتراض موافقتنا المالكي على فهمه السيء
 عن هؤلاء العلماء الأجلاء ;
فكل يُؤخذ من قوله ويُترك 
إلارسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
قال تعالى:
{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ 
وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1] ،

 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

" إن خير الحديث كتاب الله
 وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وشر الأمور محدثاتها
 وكل بدعة ضلالة " . 

===========
[1] -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال :
 " عليكم بسنتي
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين
 من بعدي 
تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ ،
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور
 فكل محدثة بدعة،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة ،
 وكل ضلالة في النار ". 

وقال:
 " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا
ما ليس منه
فهو رد " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه أقوال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وقد أمرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بأخذها 
وقبولها والعمل بما تقتضيه ،
 وكلها ألفاظ صريحة وواضحة 
جاءت بلفظ العموم والحصر ، 
فليس فيها تخصيص عموم 
 ولا قيد إطلاق 
ولا استثناءات 
ولا تقسيمات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فبربك أيها المالكي ;
أيجوز لنا أن نترك قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وما فيه من أمر ونهي وإلزام وتحذير وعموم ;
 ونقول قال فلان وقال فلان ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أين محبتك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتشدقك بالتعلق به ،
 والفرح والاستبشار بسيرته وشمائله ،

والحال أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
ينهى عن البدع والمحدثات ، 
بلفظ العموم والحصر والاختصاص ، 

وتقول : قال فلان وقال علان ;
 إن البدعة تنقسم إلى قسمين جائز وممنوع ،
 وقبيح وحسن ، 
وممدوح ومذموم ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد اشتد نكير ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما 
على من اعتبر قول أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما ،
 في أن الإفراد بالحج أفضل ،

وكان ابن عباس يرى التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج واجب ،

 لحديث سراقة بن مالك حين أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن يجعلوها عمرة ، 
ويحلوا إذا طافوا بالبيت ،
 وسعوا بين الصفا والمروة ، 

فقال سراقة : 
ألعامنا هذا ، أم للأبد ؟
 فقال : بل للأبد .

 فقد جاءه رضي الله عنه من قال له :
 إن أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما 
لا يريان التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج ،
 ويريان أن إفراد الحج أفضل . 

فقال رضي الله عنه :

يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء ،
 أقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتقولون قال أبو بكر وعمر ؟ .

 فإذا كان هذا قـول بن عـباس رضي الله عـنه
 في الخليفتين الراشدين أبي بكـر وعمر،
 فكيف بمن ترك قول رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
لقول من هو دونهما؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ثبت عن الشافعي رحمه الله قوله :

 أجمع العلماء على أن من استبانت له 
سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
لم يكن له أن يدعها
 لقول أحد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه : 

عجبت لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته ، 
يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان . 

والله تعالى يقول :

{ فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ 
أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ 
أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }[1] ،

أتدري ما الفتنة ؟ 
الفتنة الشرك . 
لعله إذا ردَّ بعض قوله 
أن يقع في قلبه شيء من الزيغ فيهلك . اهـ .

 ==========
[1]  - سورة النور ، الآية : 63 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أهذه من المالكي محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
 يقول صلى الله عليه و سلم بالعموم
وبالحصر وبالاختصاص 
في رد البدعة والتحذير منها ،
 وبيان مصيرها ومصير أصحابها والعاملين بها .

 يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 " وكل بدعة ضلالة " ، 

ويقول المالكي : لا ، 
ليست كل بدعة ضلالة .

 أهذا هو الفرح والاستبشار 
بهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أنترك قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وما فيه من
 قول واضح 
ونص صريح 
وتوجيه راشد ،

 ونقول : قال الشافعي ، قال النووي ، قال ابن الأثير ، 
قال فلان ، قال علان ؟! 

حقاً يوشك أن تنزل 
على أهل هذا الاتجاه السيء
 حجارة من السماء 
مسوّمة عند ربك 
وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل التاسع عشر 
مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل التاسع عشر بقوله :

*الدليل التاسع عشر :*
 كل ما تشمله الأدلة الشرعية ،
 ولم يقصد بإحداثه مخالفة الشريعة ولم يشتمل على منكر فهو من الدين ،
 وقول المتعصب إن هذا لم يفعله السلف ;
 ليس دليلاً له ، بل هو عدم دليل . 
كما لا يخفى على من مارس علم الأصول ،
 فقد سمى الشارع بدعة الهدى سنة ، 
و وعد فاعلها أجراً ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :
 " من سنّ في الإسلام سنـّة حسنة فعُـمل بها بعده ،
 كتب له مثل أجر من عمل بها ولا ينقص من أجورهم شيء " . اهـ .
 
هذا الدليل هو في الواقع تكرار للدليل الخامس عشر ،
 وإذا كان الدليل الخامس عشر قد بسطه المالكي بقول 
جرت مناقشته ورده جملة وتفصيلا ،
 فإن هذا الدليل التاسع عشر هو إجمال واختصار
 للدليل الخامس عشر ،
 ونجاري المالكي في تكراره الممل ،

ونقول له :

إن الاحتفال بالمولد
لم تشمله الأدلة الشرعية العامة أو الخاصة ،
فلم يكن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولا أصحابه 
ولا التابعين 
ولا تابعيهم احتفال بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
لا بشكل جماعي ،
ولا بشكل فردي ،
ولم تلق قصائد مدحه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في ذكرى مولده المتكررة بتكرر السنين والأعوام ،

وإنما كانت تلقى في مناسبات تقتضيها الأحوال .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من صومه يوم الإثنين من كل أسبوع ، 
وتعليله ذلك بأنه يوم ولد فيه ; 
لا يُعتبر دليلاً على إقامة احتفال سنوي ; 
فيه من المنكرات والشركيات والترهات ما الله به عليم ، 

فالأول خير محض ،

 والثاني إن لم يكن شراً محضاً 
فضرره لا يقابل ما فيه من خير إن وجد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 حينما سُـئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين والخميس ، 
قال :
 " إنهما يومان تعرض الأعمال فيهما على الله ،
 فأحب أن يُعرض عملي وأنا صائم " .

فصيام يوم الإثنين مسنون لعدة أحكام :
 أهمها أنه يوم ولد فيه ،
 ويوم أنزل عليه القرآن فيه ، 
ويوم تعرض فيه أعمال العباد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونقول له أيضاً 

إن المولد أمر محدَث مخالف للشريعة الإسلامية ،
فليس له أصل في الإسلام ،
ولم يكن ممن يعتد بهم وتقتفى آثارهم 
في الاتباع والاهتداء والاقتداء 
من صحابة أو تابعين أو أتباع تابعين ،

 وإنما هو من ابتداع شر أهل الأرض
القرامطة والرافضة ،

ولو كان خيراً 
لسبقنا إليه من هم 
أحرص منا على ابتغاء الخير ،
وأفقه منا في معرفة طريق الخير ،
وأتقى منا في تتبع ما يهدي إلى الخير ، 
وأصدق منا محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
 وفيما تعنيه محبته من مناهج الخير ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد مات صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بعد أن تركها لنا محجة بيضاء ،
 ليلها كنهارها ،
لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك ، 

وبعد أن نزلت عليه آخر آية من كتاب الله : 
{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ
 وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي 
وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا }،

ولم يكن في إكمال الدين 
وإتمام النعمة 
وارتضاء الإسلام ديناً 
لنا أمر يدعو إلى إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد ،
فهل كان ربك نسيا ؟ 
تعالى وتقدَّس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أم أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم قصَّر في أداء الرسالة ;
 حينما أغفل الأمر 
بإقامة الاحتفالات بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
هل أراد حرماننا من الأجر العظيم 
والقربة إلى الله تعالى ; 
حينما بخل علينا ببيان ما في إقامة المولد من الفضل الجمّ ،
 والخير الواسع ;

على ما يدعيه ويزعمه
شيخ البدعة محمد علوي مالكي؟ 

سبحانك 
هذا بهتان عظيم  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما القول بأن المولد لم يشتمل على منكر ،
 فهذا قول مردود جملة وتفصيلا، 
والمالكي نفسه يعلم كذبه
 وبطلان قوله .

ففي الموالد اختلاط الرجال بالنساء ، 
واستعمال أنواع المعازف ،
 وما فيها من الرقص والغناء  أفراداً وجماعات ، 
وفيها من الإسراف في تقديم الموائد
 المشتملة على المآكل والمشارب مما تعرف منه وتنكر ،
 وفيها الاستجداء بطريق التحايل
 على العقول المعطلة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان المالكي يبرئ موالده من هذه الأمور المنكرة ;
 وإن كانت في الواقع 
هي الخصائص الرئيسية للاحتفالات بالمولد ;
 إذا كان المالكي ينكر هذه الأمور في موالده 

فإنه لا يستطيع أن ينكر ما هو أدهى فيها وأمر ، 
لا يستطيع أن ينكر ما يتلى في موالده 
من المدائح النبوية 
المشتملة على
الغلو والإطراء والإفراط والتنطع ،
ورفع منزلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
إلى مقام الربوبية والألوهية 
من المنع والعطاء
 والإحاطة الشاملة ،
 واعتباره ملجأ 
وملاذاً وصمداً ،
 وأن له مقاليد السموات والأرض ، 
وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ، 
وأن الخلق خلقوا لأجله ،
 وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ،
 وليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 
وأن له الحق في الإقطاع في الجنة ، 
وأنه يعلم الأمور الخمسة 
التي استأثر الله تعالى بعلمها :

{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ 
وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الأرْحَامِ 
وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا
 وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ }[1] ، 

وأن أعمال أمته تعرض عليه ، 

إلى غير ذلك

 مما لم يقل به
أبو جهل وأبو لهب وأُبيّ بن خلف 
وغيرهم من أئمة الكفر والشرك والطغيان ،
 ممن يعترفون لله تعالى بتوحيد الربوبية 
ويقولون في تبرير دعوتهم أصنامهم
 { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى }[2] .

 ===========
[1]  -  سورة لقمان ، الآية : 34 .
[2]  -  سورة الزمر ، الآية : 3 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما أن المالكي 
لا يستطيع أن ينكر ما تشتمل عليه موالده 
من الخيالات والوهميات 
في حضور الحضرة النبوية ، 
ووجوب القيام لها إجلالاً واحتراماً .

 حيث فتح هذا الاعتقاد للشيطان وأعوان الشيطان وأتباع الشيطان
من الإنس والجن أبواب اختلال الأمة ، 
وإبعادها عن الموارد الصافية في الشريعة الإسلامية ، 
حيث أعطى هذا الاعتقاد مردوداً سيئاً في تفرق الأمة ، 
وفساد اعتقادها ،
 وانتشار فرق الضلال فيما بينها ;
 من قاديانية
 واسماعيلية 
ونصيرية 
وطرق متعددة للمتصوفة
 والروافض .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أفبعد هذا يستطيع المالكي أن يقول 
أن موالده لا تشتمل على منكر ؟ ،

 وإن كنا قد كشفنا ما عليه موالده من منكرات وشركيات ،
 وإذا كان المالكي بقدر ما وهبه الله من عقل
 يستطيع به إدراك الحق من الباطل ،

 فهل يعترف لنا بعد ذلك 
ببدعية موالده ، 
وأنها خالية من الدليل الشرعي ،
 ومخالفة للمقتضيات الشرعية ،
 ومشتملة على المفاسد والمنكرات ،
 وفتح أبواب الشرك بالله
 على أوسع مصاريعها ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل العشرون 
مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 
وذكر المالكي الدليل العشرين بقوله :

*الدليل العشرون :*
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد إحياء لذكرى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وذلك مشروع عندنا في الإسلام ، 
فأنت ترى أن أكثر أعمال الحج 
إنما هي إحياء لذكريات مشهودة ومواقف محمودة ،
 فالسعي بين الصفا والمروة ورمي الجمرات والذبح بمنى ; 
كلها حوادث ماضية سابقة يحي المسلمون ذكراها 
بتجديد صورتها في الواقع .اهـ .
 
لقد كنا نحسن الظن بالمالكي ،
 وبأنه على مستوى طيب من العلم والفهم والإدراك ،
 ولكننا بعد ان قرأنا له ما سجلته
يده الزائغة المشلولة 
ويراعه المسموم ، 
أدركنا أن الرجل في غياهب الجهالات والضلالات ،
 ومن أطوع جنود إبليس
 للدعوة إلى الشرك بالله ،
والزج بالأمة إلى جاهلية جهلاء ، 
بل إلى ما لم تكن عليه جاهلية أبي جهل وأبي لهب وأبي بن خلف
 وغيرهم من أقطاب الكفر والشرك والطغيان ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما إلى جاهلية 
تكفر بوحدانية الله تعالى في ربوبيته ، 
حينما ينادي المالكي وأتباعه 
بأن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ، شريك لله
في مقاليد السموات والأرض، 
وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،
وأن له العلم الشامل ،
 ومن ذلك علم اللوح والقـلم والروح 
والأمـور الخمسة التي ذكر الله اختصاصه بها ، 
وأن قبره أفضل من الكعبة ، 
وليلة مولده أفضل من ليلة القدر ، 
وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ، 
إلى آخر ترهات المالكي وأباطيله ، 
ومحدثاته وغرائبه وعجائبه 
مما ذكره في كتابه السيء 
( الذخائر المحمدية ) ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإلى جاهلية 
تكفر بوحدانية الله تعالى في ألوهيته ; 
حينما يعطي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من التقديس والإجلال 
ما يجب أن يختص الله تعالى به ،

 فيعتبره الملجأ 
والملاذ 
ومفرّج الكربات العظام ،
 وأنه إن توقف 
عن تفريج الكربة 
فمن ذا يُسأل بعده .

قال إمامه البوصيري :

يا أكرم الخلق ما لي من ألوذ به 
 سواكَ عند حلول الحادث العمم

وقال إمامه البكري :

ونــــادِه إن أزمـــة أنــشـبــت 
 أظفارها واستحكم المعضل 

قـد مسنـي الكــرب وكـم مـرة
فـرّجتَ كرباً بعضه يعضل

عجِّـل بإذهـاب الذي أشـتـكـي 
 فإن توقـفـت فـمن ذا أســأل

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كم أنا متألم من قسوتي على المالكي ، 
ووصفه بأوصاف مؤلمة ،

ولكنه الغضب في سبيل الله تعالى ،
 والقسوة في مجال توحيد الله تعالى ، 
والغيرة على حقوق الله تبارك وتعالى ، 
والتأسي بعبد الله ورسوله نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فقد كان شديد الغيرة على حقوق الله ،
 شديد الحرص على حماية جناب التوحيد ،
 شديد الحرص على أن تعرف أمته منزلته 
التي أنزله الله إياها .

ففي سنن النسائي بسند جيد
 عن أنس رضي الله عنه ، 

أن ناساً قالوا :
 يا رسول الله ، يا خيرنا ، و ابن خيرنا ،
 وسيدنا وابن سيدنا ،
 فقال : 
*" يا أيها الناس قولوا بقولكم 
**ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان** ،
 أنا محمد عبد الله ورسوله ،
**ما أحب أن ترفعوني فوق منزلتي**
 التي أنزلني الله عز وجل* " ،

فقد أنكر صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم 
قولهم هذا الإطراء ،
 وعلل ذلك بأن الشيطان قد يدخل على الناس
لإفساد دينهم من هذا الباب ، 
فسدّه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وقطع دابر كل ذريعة توصل إليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والله سبحانه وتعالى حسيب المالكي 
وأشياخه وأئمته وأتباعه 
الذين قاموا بفتح باب الشرك بالله على هذه الأمة ،
وغلوا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأطروه كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،

 فإن النصارى قالوا : إن عيسى ابن الله .
 والمالكي وأحزابه قالوا إن محمداً شريك الله 
في مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
 وأنه الملتجأ والملاذ ، 
وأن من علومه علم اللوح والقلم والروح ،
 وأنه مفرج الكربات
 إلى آخر ما في قائمة المالكي 
من أنواع الشرك بالله في ربوبيته وألوهيته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم إن المالكي في دليله العشرين ،
 يقول : 
طالما أن الحج عبارة عن إحياء ذكريات لوقائع  تاريخية ; 
في السعي و في رمي الجمار وفي الذبح 
فلماذا لا نسجل مثل هذه الوقائع كالموالد والإسراء والمعراج ونحو ذلك .

سبحان الله
  لم يكتف المالكي
بإشراك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ربه 
في الألوهية والربوبية ،

 حتى تطاولت نفسه 
على الاشتراك مع الله
تبارك وتعالى
في التشريع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا ندري هل الرجل في مستوى علمي
 يسمح لنا بأن نكرر عليه ما سبق
 أن ذكرناه عن أهل العلم ; 
من منعهم القياس في العبادات ،
 وأن تشبيه الابتداع في الدين
برعاية المصالح أو الاستحسان
تشبيه في غير محله ،

 لأن العبادات مبنية على التوقيف
وخفاء العلل التفصيلية 
التي هي شرط في قيام القياس ،
 وذكرنا كلاماً طويلاً للشاطبي يبينه ويوضحه ؟ ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم لا ندري 
هل الرجل في مستوى علمي 
يسمح لنا بمناقشته المناقشة العلمية ،

 أم أن الرجل غاوٍ 
في متاهات الابتداع والإحداث ،
 والعمل على ابتناء قاعدة شعبية 
تسودها روح الغباء 
والجهل 
والضلال 
والسذاجة،

 وطرح العقول في رفوف الزوايا ،
 حتى يتم له الدجل والتهريج ،
 وتقدم له آيات الإجلال والتقدير
 من الأقوال والأفعال .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كررنا القول
 بأننا ملزمون بالاتباع 
لا بالابتداع ،
 وأننا ملزمون بالاقتداء والاهتداء
 بما عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،

 وأننا محذرون بلسان رسول رب العالمين ،
 صاحب المقام المحمود
 والحوض المورود ،
 من لا ينطق عن الهوى ،
 من أمرنا الله تبارك وتعالى بطاعته ،
 وأخذ ما آتانا به :
{ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ
 وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا }[1] ، 

محذرون عن
الابتداع والإحداث في الدين .

==========
[1]  -  سورة الحشر ، الآية : 7 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله : 
" من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا 
ما ليس منه فهو رد . 

من عمل عملاً
ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد .

إياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،
 فإن كل محدثة بدعة ،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة ،
 وكل ضلالة في النار "

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتأدب أصحابه بأدبه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في إنكار الابتداع 
والتحذير من الوقوع فيه ، 

فابن مسعود رضي الله عنه يقول : 
اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا
 فقد كفيتم .

 وحذيفة بن اليمان أمين سر رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 

كل عبادة لم يتعبّدها أصحاب رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
فلا تعبّدوها ،
 فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالاً ،
 فاتقوا الله يا معشر القرآء ، 
فخذوا بطريق من قبلكم . 

فلقد تركها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 محجة بيضاء ليلها كنهارها 
لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك . 
لا خير إلا دل الأمة عليه ،
ولا شر إلا حذرها عنه ، 
بلغ الرسالة أتم بلاغ ،
 وأدى الأمانة أحسن أداء ،
 ونصح صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته نصحاً 
كان تحقيقـاً وتأكيداً وتطبيقـاً عملياً ،

لقوله تعالى :
 { لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ 
عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ 
بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ }[1] .

فهل بعد هذا نترك هذه المحجة البيضاء ،
 وهذه الشريعة السمحة الكاملة 

لنسمع مع المالكي 
مقالة إبليس على لسانه ؟ 

==========
[1]  -  سورة التوبة ، الآية : 128 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن قول المالكي بأن في الحج ذكريات لوقائع تاريخية ، 
يجدر بنا أن نأخذ بمثلها في المولد ونحوه ،

يذكرنا بقصة حدوث الشرك في الأرض وكيف بدؤه .

ففي صحيح البخاري
 عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله :

{ وَقَالُوالَا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ 
وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا 
وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا }[1] ،

 قال هذه أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح ،
 فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم
 أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون فيها أنصابا ،
 وسموها بأسمائهم ، ففعلوا  و لم تعبد ،
 حتى إذا هلك أولئك ونُسي العلم ; عُبدت .

قال ابن القيّم رحمه الله : 
قال غير واحد من السلف :
 لما ماتوا عكفوا على قبورهم
ثم صوروا تماثيلهم ، 
ثم طال عليهم الأمد فعبدوهم . اهـ .
 
============
[1]  -  سورة نوح ، الآية : 23 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الدليل الحادي والعشرون
 مناقشته ثم رده* :-
 

ثم ذكر المالكي الدليل الحادي والعشرين بقوله :

*واحد وعشرون :* 
كل ما ذكرناه سابقاً من الوجوه في مشروعية المولد ;
 إنما هو في المولد الذي خلا من المنكرات المذمومة التي يجب الإنكار عليها ،
 أما إذا اشتمل المولد على شيئ مما يجب الإنكار عليه كاختلاط الرجال بالنساء ،
 و ارتكاب المحرمات ،
 وكثرة الإسراف مما لا يرضى به صاحب المولد الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
فهذا لا شك في تحريمه ومنعه ،
 لما اشتمل عليه من المحرمات ، 
لكن تحريمه حينئذ يكون عارضاً لا ذاتياً ،
 كما لا يخفى على من تأمل ذلك . اهـ .
 
هذا في الواقع ليس دليلاً وإنما هو احتراز منه ، 
بأن موالده لا تشتمل 
على الرقص والغناء والاختلاط والإسراف في الموائد ،
 فإذا اشتمل المولد على شيء من ذلك
كان محرماً لا لذاته ;
 وإنما لما اعترضه من منكر يزال ،
 فتبقى للمولد مشروعيته ،
هكذا يريد المالكي ويقرر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد كررنا القول 
بأن ما تشتمل عليه موالد المالكي
 من الكفر بالله في ألوهيته وربوبيته ، 
وانتهاك حرمات العقول 
بإلزامها بالأخذ بحضور الحضرات الصالحة 
من نبوية وغيرها لهذه الاجتماعات ، 
وتعين القيام لها احتراماً وإجلالاً ; 
هذه الموالد المشتملة على هذه الأمور الشركية 
أشد إثماً 
وأعظم ذنباً، 
وأولى بالإنكار ،
 وأجدر ألا تكون ممن يؤمن بالله رباً ،
 وبالإسلام ديناً ، 
وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما نفاه المالكي عن موالده 
يعتبر من المعاصي
التي يدخل أصحابها تحت رحمة الله ومشيئته ،
 إن شاء عذبهم بها ،
 وإن شاء رحمهم فغفر لهم .

 وما أثبتته كتبه في الموالد
يعتبر من الأمور الشركية

 التي قال الله تعالى عنها :

 { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ 
وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ 
وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ
فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالاً بَعِيدًا }[1] ،

 وقال :
{ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ 
فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ
وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ 
وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أنصار }[2] .

وبناء على ما سبق لنا من بسط وتوضيح وتفصيل
 لوجوه ردنا موالد المالكي ،
 و إن خلت من الاختلاط والأغاني والرقص ;
 فإننا نكتفي بذلك ،
 ونحيل عليه .
 
=============
[1]  -  سورة النساء ، الآية : 116 .
[2]  -  سورة المائدة ، الآية : 72 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رد* *افتراء**المالكي* 
*على* *شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية** 
أنه أجاز المولد*
 *~~~~~~~*
 
وبعد أن استكمل المالكي
مزاعمه الاستدلالية الواحدة والعشرين ; 
أورد ما زعمه رأياً لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المولد ،
 وقد أورده بشكل فيه التلبيس والتدليس ،
 وعلى طريقة من يقف على المصلين 

في قوله تعالى : 
{ فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ *
 الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ }[1] ،

ولو كان المالكي ذا أمانة علمية 
وخوف من الله تعالى ;
 لما تجرأ على أن ينسب لعالم كبير 
يُعتبر من أشد عباد الله إنكاراً للبدعة ، 
وأولاهم تحقيقاً وتطبيقاً للسنة ، 
أن ينسب له رأياً في إجازة المولد ،

حيث قال عنه ما نصه:
 ( رأي الشيخ ابن تيمية في المولد يقول : 
قد يُثاب بعض الناس على فعل المولد ..) 
 إلى آخر ما ذكره .

  ===========
[1]  - سورة الماعون ، الآية : 4 – 5 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد سبق أن ذكرنا رأيه رحمه الله 
في الجزء الثالث والعشرين من مجموع فتاواه ، 
ويحسن بنا أن نعيد ماله تعلق بالموضوع ، 
فقد قال رحمه الله :

( فلو قوماً اجتمعوا بعض الليالي على صلاة تطوع ، 
من غير أن يتخذوا ذلك عادة راتبة 
تشبه السنة الراتبة لم يكره .
لكن اتخاذه عادة دائرة بدوران الأوقات  مكروه ، 
لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة ، 
وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ،

 ولو ساغ ذلك لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،
أو بين الظهر والعصر ، 
أو تراويح في شعبان ،
أو أذان في العيدين ، 
أو حج إلى الصخرة ، 
وهذه تغيير لدين الله ،
 وتبديل له ، 
وهكذا القول في ليلة المولد وغيرها ). اهـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونجدنا الآن مضطرين إلى نقل ما قاله
شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله
في كتابه 
(اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم )
 عن البدعة ونقد تقسيماتها ، 
ورأيه في المولد ،
 ونعتذر للقارئ عن طول ما سننقل عن الشيخ من كتابه ،
 لأننا في الواقع مضطرون إلى ذلك 
لأمرين :

*أحدهما :* 

أن مقام الابتداع أمر خطير ،
 وباب دخل منه الشيطان لإفساد العقيدة على المسلمين ، 
فقام بوساوسه وهمزاته ولمزاته ونفثاته ، 
ففرَّق المسلمين إلى ما تفرق عليه أهل الكتاب ، 

وإذا أعطانا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
نَفَسه في الحديث عن موضوع ما
 فإنما هي درر العلم وجواهره ،
 فهو رحمه الله ينظر بنور الله ،
 يعطي المقام حقه ،
 والخصم مستحقه ،
 وقد أعطانا رحمه الله نَفَسه 
في بحث البدعة ونقد تقسيماتها ،
 وذكر الأمثلة التطبيقية لها ،
 وذلك بأسلوب علمي 
مبني على التأصيل والتقعيد ،
 مما لا يسع الخصم المنصف
 إلا التسليم والقبول .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الأمر الثاني :* 

أن المالكي عامله الله بعدله 
فيما نسبه للشيخ ;
 قد افترى على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، 
وذكر عنه أنه يقول بجواز المولد وبإثابة فاعله .

 فنحن هنا نورد كلامه رحمه الله 
وإن كان طويلاً 
إلا أنه يوضح رأيه في الموضوع ،
 ويظهر حقيقة الافتراء عليه من المالكي ،
 ويرد شبهاته 
وشبهات أشياخه 
مشائخ الابتداع ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقد قال رحمه الله :-

*فـصـــل*

ومن المنكرات في هذا الباب :
سائر الأعياد والمواسم المبتدعة. 

فإنها من المنكرات المكروهات ، 
سواء بلغت الكراهة التحريم أو لم تبلغه .

*وذلك :* 
أن أعياد أهل الكتاب والأعاجم
 نهي عنها لسببين :

أحدهما : 
أن فيها مشابهة للكفار .

والثاني :

 أنها من البدع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما أُحدث من المواسم والأعياد فهو منكر 
وإن لم يكن فيه مشابهة لأهل الكتاب ،

لوجهين :

 أحدهما :

 أن ذلك داخل في
 مسمى البدع والمحدثات ، 

فيدخل فيما رواه مسلم في صحيحه
 عن جابر قال :

  ( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إذا خطب احمرت عيناه ،
 وعلا صوته ، واشتد غضبه ، 
حتى كأنه منذر جيش ،
 يقول : صبحكم ومساكم .
 ويقول : بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين 
– ويقرن بين إصبعيه السبابة والوسطى – 
ويقول : أما بعد ، 
فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله ،
 وخير الهدي هدي محمد ،
وشر الأمور محدثاتها ،
 وكل بدعة ضلالة ) .

وفي رواية للنسائي

 ( وكل ضلالة في النار ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفيما رواه أيضاً في الصحيح 
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : 

 ( من عمل عملاً 
ليس عليه أمرنا
 فهو رَد ).

 وفي لفظ في الصحيحين 

( من أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا
ما ليس منه 
فهو رَد ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الحديث الصحيح
 الذي رواه أهل السنن عن العرباض بن سارية 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

  ( إنه من يعش منكم من بعدي فسيرى اختلافاً كثيرا ،
فعليكم بسنتي 
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي ،
 تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ .
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،
 فإن كل بدعة ضلالة ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذه قاعدة 
قد دلت عليها السنة والإجماع ،
 مع ما في كتاب الله من الدلالة عليها أيضاً .

قال تعالى :

 { أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ
 شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ
مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ }[1] .

فمن ندب إلى شيء يتقرب به إلى الله ، 
أو أوجبه بقوله أو فعله ،
من غير أن يشرعه الله ; 
فقد شرع من الدين
 ما لم يأذن به الله .

 ومن اتبعه في ذلك 
فقد اتخذه شـريكـاً لله ، 
شرع له من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله .
 
==========
[1]  -  سورة الشورى ، الآية : 21

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعم قد يكون متأولاً في هذا الشرع ،
 فيغفر له لأجل تأويله ; 
إذا كان مجتهداً الاجتهاد 
الذي يُعفى فيه عن المخطئ ،
 ويُثاب أيضاً على اجتهاده ، 
لكن لا يجوز اتباعه في ذلك ،
 كما لا يجوز اتباع سائر من قال أو عمل 
قولاً أو عملاً
قد علم الصواب في خلافه ، 
وإن كان القائل أو الفاعل 
مأجوراً أو معذوراً ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد قال سبحانه : 

{ اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ
 وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ 
وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا
 لا إِلَهَ إِلاّ هُوَ 
سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }[1] ،

قال عدي بن حاتم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  

( يا رسول الله ، ما عبدوهم،
 قال :
ما عبدوهم ،
 ولكن أحلوا لهم الحرام فأطاعوهم ، 
وحرَّموا عليهم الحلال فأطاعوهم ) .

==========
[1]  -  سورة التوبة ، الآية : 31 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن أطاع أحداً في دين لم يأذن به الله 
 من تحليل أو تحريم أو استحباب او إيجاب ; 
فقد لحقه من هذا الذم نصيب ،
 كما يلحق الآمر الناهي أيضاً نصيب .

ثم قد يكون كل منهما معفواً عنه لاجتهاده ;
 ومثاباً أيضاً على اجتهاده ، 
فيتخلف عنه الذم لفوات شرطه ،
 أو لوجود مانعه ،
 وإن كان المقتضى له قائماً ،

 ويلحق الذم من يبين له الحق فيتركه ،
 أو من قصَّر في طلبه حتى لم يتبين له ،
 أو أعرض عن طلب معرفته
 لهوى أو لكسل أو نحو ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأيضاً فإن الله عاب على المشركين شيئين .

*أحدهما :*
 أنهم قد أشركوا به ما لم ينزل به سلطاناً .

*والثاني :* تحريمهم ما لم يحرمه الله عليهم . 

وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك 
فيما رواه مسلم عن عياض بن حمار ، 
عنالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

  ( قال الله تعالى :
*إني جعلت عبادي حنفاء ،
 فاجتالتهم الشياطين ،
**وحرمت عليهم** ما أحللت لهم ،
 وأمرتهم أن* *يشركوا بي* *ما لم ينزل به سلطاناً* ) ،

قال سبحانه :

 { سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا
 لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا آبَاؤُنَا 
وَلا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ }[1] ، 

فجمعوا بين الشرك والتحريم ، 

والشرك يدخل فيه كل عبادة لم يأذن الله بها ،
 فإن المشركين يزعمون أن عبادتهم إما واجبة ، وإما مستحبة ،
 وإن فعلها خير من تركها .
 ثم منهم 
من عبد غير الله
ليتقرب بعبادته إلى الله ،
 ومنهم من ابتدع ديناً عبدوا به الله 
في زعمهم ،

 كما أحدثه النصارى من أنواع العبادات المحدثة .
 
==========
[1] -  سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 148 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأصل الضلال في أهل الأرض إنما نشأ من هذيـن :
إما اتخاذ دين لم يشرعـه الله ، 
أو تحريم ما لم يحرمه الله .

 ولهذا كان الأصل الذي بنى الإمام أحمد
 وغيره من الأئمة عليه مذاهبهم ، 
أن أعمال الخلق تنقسم إلى
 عبادات يتخذونها دينا،
 ينتفعون بها في الآخرة ،
 أو في الدنيا والآخرة ،
 وإلى عادات ينتفعون بها في معايشهم .

 فالأصل في العبادات
أن لا يشرع منها
 إلا ما شرعه الله ، 

والأصل في العادات
أن لا يحظر منها إلا ما حظره الله .

وهذه المواسم المحدثة 
إنما نهي عنها 
لما حدث فيها من الدين الذي يتقرب به ، 
كما سنذكره إن شاء الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واعلم أن هذه القاعدة 
– وهي الاستدلال بكون الشيء بدعة على كراهته – 
قاعدة عامة عظيمة ،

 وتمامها بالجواب عما يعارضها.

وذلك : 
أن من الناس من يقول :
 البدع تنقسم إلى قسمين : حسنة وقبيحة ، 

بدليل قول عمر رضي الله عنه في صلاة التروايح 
( نعمت البدعة هذه ) ، 
وبدليل أشياء من الأقوال والأفعال
 أُحدثت بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وليست بمكروهة ،
أو هي حسنة للأدلة الدالة على ذلك 
من الإجماع أو القياس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وربما يضم إلى ذلك
من لم يُحكم أصول العلم 
ما عليه كثير من الناس ; 
من كثير من العادات ونحوها .
 فيجعل هذا أيضاً من الدلائل 
على حسن بعض البدع ،

إما بأن يجعل ما اعتاده هو ومن يعرفه إجماعاً ،
 وإن لم يعلم قول سائر المسلمين في ذلك ،
أو يستنكر تركه لما اعتاده ،
 بمثابة مَن 

{ وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ
قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا }[1] ،

  وما أكثر ما قد يحتج بعض من يتميز 
من المنتسبين إلى علم أو عبادة ،
 بحجج ليست من أصول العلم 
التي يُعتمد في الدين عليها .


==========
[1]  -  سورة المائدة ، الآية : 104 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والغرض :*

 أن هذه النصوص الدالة على ذم البدع ;
 معارضة بما دل على حسن بعض البدع ، 
إما من الأدلة الشرعية الصحيحة ، 

أو من حجج بعض الناس
 التي يعتمد عليها بعض الجاهلين ، 
أو المتأولين في الجملة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم هؤلاء المعارضون لهم هنا مقامان :

*أحدهما :* أن يقولوا :
إذا ثبت أن بعض البدع حسن وبعضها قبيح ;
 فالقبيح ما نهانا عنه الشرع ،
 أما ما سكت عنه من البدع فليس بقبيح ،
 بل قد يكون حسناً .
 فهذا مما قد يقوله بعضهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المقام الثاني :* 

أن يُقال عن بدعة سيئة ; 
هذه بدعة حسنة ،
 لأن فيها من المصلحة كيت وكيت ، 
وهؤلاء المعارضون يقولون :
ليست كل بدعة ضلالة .

 والجواب : 
إما أن القول ( أن 
شر الأمور محدثاتها ، 
وأن كل محدثة بدعة ضلالة ،
 وكل ضلالة في النار ) 
والتحذير من الأمور المحدثة ;

 فهذا نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فلا يحل لأحد
 أن يدفع دلالته
 على ذم البدع ،
 ومن نازع في دلالته فهو مراغم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما المعارضات ،
 فالجواب عنها بأحد قولين :

إما بأن يُقال :
 ما ثبت حُسنه فليس من البدع ، 
فيبقى العموم محفوظاً لا خصوص فيه .

وإما أن يُقال :
 ما ثبت حُسنه فهو مخصوص من هذا العموم ، 
فيبقى العموم محفوظاً لا خصوص فيه ،

وإما أن يقال :
 ما ثبت حسنه فهو مخصوص من العموم ;
 والعام المخصوص دليل 
فيما عدا صورة التخصيص ،

 فمن اعتقد أن بعض البدع 
مخصوص من هذا العموم 
احتاج إلى دليل يصلح للتخصيص ،
 وإلا كان ذلك العموم اللفظي
موجباً للنهي .

ثم المخصص هو الأدلة الشرعية 
من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع
 نصاً واستنباطاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما عادة بعض البلاد أو أكثرها ، 
وقول كثير من العلماء أو العباد
أو أكثرهم ونحو ذلك ;

فليس مما يصلح أن يكون معارضاً
لكلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حتى يُعارَض به .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن اعتقد أن أكثر هذه العادات المخالفة للسنن
 مجمع عليها ،
 بناء على أن الأمة أقرتها ولم تنكرها ; 
فهو مخطئ في هذا الاعتقاد .
 فإنه لم يزل ولا يزال في كل وقت 
من ينهى عن عامة العادات المحدثة المخالفة للسنة.
ولا يجوز دعوى إجماع بعمل بلد
 أو بلاد من بلدان المسلمين ،
 فكيف بعمل طوائف منهم ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان أكثر أهل العلم 
لم يعتمدوا على عمل علماء أهل المدينة
 وإجماعهم في عصر مالك ، 
بل رأوا السنة حُجة عليهم ، 
كما هي حجة على غيرهم ، 
مع ما أوتوه من العلم والإيمان ;

 فكيف يعتمد المؤمن العالم
 على عادات أكثر من اعتادها عامة ،
 أو مَن قيدته العامة ، 
أو قوم مترئسون بالجهالة ، 
لم يرسخوا في العلم ،
 ولا يعدون من أولي الأمر ،
 ولا يصلحون للشورى ،
 ولعلهم لم يتم إيمانهم بالله وبرسوله ،

أو قد دخل معهم فيها بحكم العادة
 قوم من أهل الفضل عن غير رويّة 
أو لشبهة أحسن أحوالهم فيها
 أن يكونوا فيها بمنزلة المجتهدين من الأئمة والصديقين ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والاحتجاج بمثل هذه الحجج ،
 والجواب عنها معلوم أنه ليس طريقة أهل العلم ،
 لكن لكثرة الجهالة
 قد يستند إلى مثلها خلق كثير من الناس ، 
حتى من المنتسبين إلى العلم والدين ،

 وقد يبدو لذوي العلم والدين فيها مستند آخر
 من الأدلة الشرعية، 
والله يعلم أن قوله بها وعلمه لها 
ليس مستنداً آخر من الأدلة الشرعية ;
 وإن كان شبهة،

 وإنما هو مستند إلى أمور
ليست مأخوذة
عن الله ولا عن رسوله ، 
من أنواع المستندات التي يستند إليها 
غير أولي العلم والإيمان ،

وإنما يذكر الحجة الشرعية حجة على غيره ،
 ودفعاً لما يناظره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والمجادلة المحمودة :*

 إنما هي بإبداء المدارك ، وإظهار الحجج ، 
التي هي مستند الأقوال والأعمال ، 

وأما إظهار الاعتماد 
على ما ليس هو المعتمد في القول والعمل ،
فنوع من النفاق 
في العلم والجدل والكلام والعمل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأيضاً :* 

لا يجوز حمل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ( كل بدعة ضلالة ) 
على البدعة التي نهى عنها بخصوصها ،
  لأن هذا تعطيل لفائدة هذا الحديث ،
 فإن ما نهى عنه من الكفر والفسوق وأنواع المعاصي ;
 قد علم بذلك النهي أنه قد أبيح محرم ، 
وسواء كان بدعة أو لم يكن بدعة ، 
فإذا كان لا منكر في الدين إلا ما نهى عنه بخصوصه ، 
سواء كان مفعولاً على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أو لم يكن وما نهى عنه ;
فهو منكر ، سواء كان بدعة أو لم يكن ، 
صار وصف البدعة عديم التأثير
 لا يدل وجوده على القبح ،
 ولا عدمه على الحسن ،
 بل يكون قوله ( كل بدعة ضلالة ) ،
 بمنزلة قوله ( كل عادة ضلالة ) ،
 أو ( كل ما عليه العرب والعجم فهو ضلالة ) ،
 ويراد بذلك أن ما نهي عنه من ذلك فهو الضلالة ، 
وهذا تعطيل للنصوص 
من نوع التحريف والإلحاد ;
 ليس من نوع التأويل السائغ ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفيه من المفاسد أشياء .

*أحدها :* 

سقوط الاعتماد على هذا الحديث ،
 فإن ما علم أنه منهي عنه بخصوصه  
 فقد علم حكمه بذلك النهي ، 
وما لم يعلم فلا يندرج في هذا الحديث ،
فلا يبقى في هذا الحديث فائدة ،

مع كون النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ،
 كان يخطب به في الجمع ،
 ويعده من جوامع الكلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثاني :* 

أن لفظ البدعة يكون اسماً عديم التأثير ،
 فتعليق الحكم بهذا اللفظ أو المعنى 
تعليق له بما لا تأثير له ;
 كسائر الصفات العديمة التأثير .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثالث :*

 أن الخطاب بمثل هذا
 إذا لم يقصد إلا الوصف الآخر 
– وهو كونه منهياً عنه – 
كتمان لما يجب بيانه ،
وبيان لما لم يقصد ظاهره ،

 فإن البدعة والنهي الخاص 
بينهما عموم وخصوص ،

 إذ ليس كل بدعة جاء عنها نهي خاص ، 
وليس كل ما جاء فيه نهي خاص بدعة ،
 فالتكلم بأحد الاسمين وإرادة الآخر ; 
تلبيس محض ، 
لا يسوغ للمتكلم إلا أن يكون مدلساً ، 
كما لو قال ( الأسود ) وعني به الفرس 
أو ( الفرس ) وعني به الأسود .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرابع :* 

أن قوله ( كل بدعة ضلالة ، 
وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ) ،

 إذا أراد بهذا ما فيه نهي خاص
 كان قد أحالهم في معرفة المراد بهذا الحديث 
على ما لا يكاد يحيط به أحد ،
 ولا يحيط بأكثره إلا خواص الأمة ،
ومثل هذا 
لا يجوز بحال .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الخامس :* 

أنه إذا أريد به ما فيه من النهي الخاص 
كان ذلك أقل
 مما ليس فيه نهي خاص من البدع ، 
فإنك لو تأملت البدع التي نهي عنها بأعيانها ، 
وما لم ينه عنها بأعيانها ;  
وجدت هذا الضرب هو الأكثر ،

واللفظ العام 
لا يجوز أن يُراد به
 الصور القليلة أو النادرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه الوجوه وغيرها ; 
توجب القطع بأن
هذا التأويل فاسد ، 
لا يجوز حمل الحديث عليه ، 

سواء أراد المتأول أن يعضد التأويل بدليل صارف
 أو لم يعضده ، 

فإن على المتأول بيان جواز إرادة المعنى 
الذي حمل الحديث عليه من ذلك الحديث ،
ثم بيان الدليل الصارف إلى ذلك .

وهذه الوجوه 
تمنع جواز إرادة هذا المعنى بالحديث ،

فهذا الجواب
 عن مقامهم الأول .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما مقامهم الثاني

 فيقال : 
هب أن البدع تنقسم إلى حسن وقبيح ،
 فهذا القدر لا يمنع أن يكون هذا الحديث
 دالاً على قبح الجميع ،
 لكن أكثر ما يقال :
 أنه إذا ثبت هذا حسن ;
 يكون مستثنى من العموم ، 

وإلا فالأصل 
أن كل بدعة ضلالة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقد تبين أن الجواب عن كل ما يعارض به 
من إنه حسن وهو بدعة ; 
إما بأنه ليس بدعة ،
 وإما بأنه مخصوص ،

 فقد سلمت دلالة الحديث ،
 وهذا الجواب 
إنما هو عما ثبت حُسنه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأما أمور أخرى قد يُظن أنها حسنة 
وليست بحسنة ، 
أو أمور يجوز أن تكون حسنة ، 
ويجوز أن لا تكون حسنة ; 
فلا تصلح المعارضة بها ،

بل يجاب عنها بالجواب المركب ، 
وهو :
 إن ثبت أن هذا حسن فلا يكون بدعة ،
 أو يكون مخصوصاً ، 
وإن لم يثبت أنه حسن 
فهو داخل في العموم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا عرفت أن الجواب عن هذه المعارضة
 بأحد الجوابين فعلى التقديرين :

الدلالة من الحديث باقية ،

لا تُرَد بما ذكروا ، 
ولا يحل لأحد
أن يقابل هذه الكلمة الجامعة
 من رسول الله صلى الله وسلم الكلية ، 
وهي قوله ( كل بدعة ضلالة )
 بسلب عمومها ،
 وهو أن يقال :
 ليست كل بدعة ضلالة ،
 فإن هذا إلى مشاقة الرسول 
أقرب منه إلى التأويل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بل الذي يقال فيما يثبت به حسن الأعمال ، 
التي قد يقال هي بدعة ،
إن هذا العمل المعين مثلاً ليس ببدعة ، 
فلا يندرج في الحديث ، 

أو إن اندرج ;
 لكنه مستثنى من هذا العموم لدليل كذا وكذا ،
 الذي هو أقوى من العموم ،

مع أن الجواب الأول أجود .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الجواب فيه نظر .

 فإن قصد التعميم المحيط
 ظاهر من نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بهذه الكلمة الجامعة ، 
فلا يعدل عن مقصوده 
– بأبي هو وأمي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأما صلاة التراويح :
 فليست بدعة في الشريعة ،
 بل هي سنة ،

 بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله ،
 فإنه قال :
( إن الله فرض عليكم صيام رمضان
 وسننتُ لكم قيامه ) .

ولا صلاتها جماعة بدعة ، 
بل هي سنة في الشريعة ،
 بل قد صلاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجماعة
 في أول شهر رمضان ليلتين ، بل ثلاثاً ، 
وصلاها أيضاً في العشر الآواخر في جماعة مرات ، 
وقال :
  ( إن الرجل إذا صلى مع الإمام حتى ينصرف 
كُتب له قيام ليلة ) ،

 لما قام بهم حتى خشوا أن يفوتهم الفلاح .
 رواه أهل السنن .

وبهذا الحديث احتج أحمد وغيره 
على أن فعلها في الجماعة أفضل 
من فعلها في حال الانفراد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي قوله هذا ;

ترغيب في قيام شهر رمضان خلف الإمام ، 
وذلك أوكد من أن يكون سنـّة مطلقة . 

وكان الناس يصلونها جماعة في المسجد
 على عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
ويقرُّهم ، 
وإقراره سنـّة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما قول عمر
 ( نعمت البدعة هذه ) ،
 فأكثر المحتجين بهذا 
- لو أردنا أن نثبت حكماً بقول عمر الذي لم يخالف فيه –
لقالوا ( قول الصاحب ليس بحجة ) ،

 فكيف يكون حجة لهم في خلاف 
قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 

ومن اعتقد أن قول الصاحب حجة 
فلا يعتقده إذا خالف الحديث .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فعلى التقديرين : 

لا تصلح معارضة الحديث 
بقول الصاحب .

نعم يجوز تخصيص عموم الحديث 
بقول الصاحب الذي لم يخالف ، 
على إحدى الروايتين ،
 فيفيدهم هذا حسن تلك البدعة ،
 أما غيرها فلا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم نقول:

 أكثر ما في هذا تسمية عمر تلك بدعة ;
 مع حسنها، 
وهذه تسمية لغوية ، 
لا تسمية شرعية ،

وذلك أن ( البدعة ) في اللغة :
 تعم كل ما فُعل ابتداء من غير مثال سابق ، 

وأما البدعة الشرعية :
 فكل ما لم يدل عليه دليل شرعي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا كان نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 قد دل على استحباب فعل أو إيجابه بعد موته ،
 أو دل عليه مطلقاً ولم يعمل به بعد موته ; 
ككتاب الصدقة الذي أخرجه أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ،
 فإذا عمل أحد ذلك العمل بعد موته 
صح أن يسمى بدعة في اللغة ، 
لأنه عمل مبتدأ ، 

كما أن نفس الدين الذي جاء به النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
يسمى بدعة ،
 ويسمى محدثاً في اللغة . 

قالت رسل قريش للنجاشي 
عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
المهاجـرين إلى الحبشـة 

( إن هؤلاء خرجوا من دين آبائهم ،
 ولم يدخلوا في دين الملك ، 
وجاءوا بدين مُحدَث لا يُعرف ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إن ذلك العمل الذي يدل عليه الكتاب والسنة 
ليس بدعة في الشريعة ، 
وإن سُمي بدعة في اللغة ، 

فلفظ ( البدعة ) في اللغة
 أعم من لفظ ( البدعة ) في الشريعة ،

 وقد عُـلم أن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ( كل بدعة ضلالة ) 
لم يُرد به كل عمل مبتدأ ،
 فإن دين الإسلام بل كل دين جاءت به الرسل ;
 فهو عمل مبتدأ ،

وإنما أراد : 
ما ابتدئ من الأعمال 
التي لم يشرعها هو
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان كذلك ،
 فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قد كانوا يصلون قيام رمضان على عهده جماعة وفرادى ،
 وقد قال لهم في الليلة الثالثة والرابعة لما اجتمعوا :
  ( إنه لم يمنعـني أن أخرج إليكم 
إلا كراهة أن يُـفرض عليكم ، 
فصلوا في بيـوتـكم ، 
فإن أفضل صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة ) ،

 فعلـل صلى الله عليه وسلم عدم الخروج بخشية الافتراض ،
 فعلم بذلك أن المقتضى للخروج قائم ،
وأنه لولا الافتراض لخرج إليهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلما كان في عهد عمر جمعهم على قارئ واحد ، 
وأسرج المسجد ، 
فصارت هذه الهيئة 
– وهي هيئة اجتماعهم في المسجد
 على إمام واحد مع الإسراج – 
عملاً لم يكونوا يعملونه من قبل ،
 فسمي بدعة ، 
لأنه في اللغة يُسمى كذلك ،

 وإن لم يكن بدعة شرعية ، 
لأن السنة اقتضت أنه عمل صالح 
لولا خوف الافتراض ،
وخوف الافتراض قد زال
 بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فانتفى المعارض .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهكذا جمع القرآن ،
 فإن المانع من جمعه على عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان أن الوحي كان لا يزال ينزل ، 
فيغيّر الله ما يشاء ، ويحكم ما يريد ،

 فلو جمع في مصحف واحد 
لتعسر أو تعذر تغييره كل وقت ،

 فلما استقر القرآن بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم
 واستقرت الشريعة بموته صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أمن الناس من زيادة القرآن ونقصه ،
 وأمنوا من زيادة الإيجاب والتحريم ، 
والمقتضى للعمل قائم بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

فعمل المسلمون بمقتضى سنته ،
 وذلك العمل من سنته ، 
وإن كان يسمى هذا في اللغة بدعة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وصار هذا كنفي عمر ليهود خيبر ونصارى نجران 
ونحوهم من أرض العرب ، 
فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد بذلك في مرضه ،
 فقال: 
 ( أخرجوا اليهود والنصارى من جزيرة العرب ) ،

 وإنما لم ينفذه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه 
لاشتغاله عنه بقتال أهل الردة ، 
وبشروعه في قتال فارس والروم ،

 وكذلك عمر لم يمكنه فعله في أول الأمر 
لاشتغاله بقتال فارس والروم ، 

فلما تمكن من ذلك ;
 فعل ما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وإن كان هذا الفعل
 قد يسمى بدعة في اللغة ،

 كما قال له اليهود
 ( كيف تخرجنا وقد أقرنا أبو القاسم ؟ ) ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكما جاءوا إلى علي رضي الله عنه في خلافته 
فأرادوا منه إعادتهم ، 
وقالوا ( كتابك بخطك )
 فامتنع من ذلك ، 

لأن ذلك الفعل من عمر 
كان بعهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وإن كان محدثاً بعده ، 
مغيراً لما فعله هو صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك دفعه إلى أهبان بن صيفي سيفاً ، 

وقوله :
 ( قاتل به المشركين ، 
فإذا رأيت المسلمين قد اقتتلوا فاكسره ) ، 

فإن كسره لسيفه وإن كان محدثاً 
حيث لم يكن المسلمون يكسرون سيوفهم
 على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ولكن هو بأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( خذوا العطاء ما كان عطاء ،
 فإذا كان عوضاً عن دين أحدكم فلا تأخذوه ) ،

 فلما صار الأمراء يعطون مال الله لمن يعينهم على أهوائهم 
وإن كانت معصية ;
 كان من امتنع من أخذه متبعاً لسنة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وإن كان ترك قبول العطاء من أولي الأمر محدثاً ، 

لكن لما أحدثوا ما أحدثوه 
أحدث لهم حكم آخر بسنة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن هذا الباب : 

قتال أبو بكر لمانعي الزكاة ،
 فإنه وإن كان بدعة لغوية 
من حيث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقاتل أحداً
 على إيتاء الزكاة فقط ،

 لكن لما قال : 
( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، 
وأن محمداً رسول الله ، 
فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهـم وأموالهـم إلا بحقها ،
 وحسابهم على الله ) .

  وقد علم أن الزكاة من حق لا إله إلا الله ،
 فلم يعصم بمجرد قولها من منع الزكاة ، 

كما بينه في الحديث الآخر الصحيح : 
( حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، 
وأن محمداً رسول الله ،
 ويقيموا الصلاة ، 
ويُؤتوا الزكاة ) ،

 وهذا باب واسع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والضابط  في هذا 
- والله أعلم- 

أن يُقال إن الناس لا يحدثون شيئاً 
إلا لأنهم يرونه مصلحة ،

إذ لو اعتقدوه مفسدة لم يحدثوه ،
فإنه لا يدعوا إليه عقل ولا دين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما رآه المسلمون مصلحة 
نُظر في السبب المحوج إليه ،
فإن كان السبب المحوج إليه 
أمراً حدث بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لكن تركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 من غير تفريط منا ; 
فهنا قد يجوز إحداث ما تدعو الحاجة إليه ،

 وكذلك تركه 
إن كان المقتضى لفعله قائماً على عهد رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لكن تركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
لمعارض قد زال بموته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ما لم يحدث سبب يحوج إليه ،
 أو كان السبب المحوج إليه بعض ذنوب العباد ; 
فهنا لا يجوز الإحداث .

 فكل أمر يكون المقتضى لفعله على عهد رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
موجوداً لو كان مصلحة ولم يُفعل ;
يُعلم أنه ليس بمصلحة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ما حدث المقتضى له بعد موته 
من غير معصية الخالق ;
 قد يكون مصلحة .

 ثم هنا للفـقهاء طريقان :
*أحدهما :*
 أن ذلك يُفعل ما لم يُنـه عنه .
 وهذا قول القائلين بالمصالح المرسلة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثاني :*

أن ذلك لا يفعل ما لم يُؤمر به .

 وهو قول من لا يرى إثبات الأحكام بالمصالح المرسلة .

وهؤلاء ضربان : 

*منهم* من لا يثبت الحكم
 إن لم يدخل تحت دليل من كلام الشارع أو فعله أو إقراره ،
 وهم نفاة القياس .

*ومنهم* من يثبته بلفظ الشارع أو بمعناه ،
 وهو القياسيون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأما ما كان المقتضى لفعله موجوداً لو كان مصلحة ،
 وهو مع هذا
لم يشرعه ، 
فوضعه تغيير لدين الله تعالى ، 

وإنما أدخله فيه 
من نسب إلى تغيير الدين
 من الملوك والعلماء والعباد ،
 أو من زل منهم باجتهاد ،

 كما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه سلم
 وغير واحد من الصحابة 
( إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم زلة عالم ،
 أو جدال منافق بالقرآن ،
 وأئمة مضلون ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمثال هذا القسم :

الأذان في العيدين ،
 فإن هذا لما أحدثه بعض الأمراء
 أنكره المسلمون لأنه بدعة ، 

فلو لم يكن كونه بدعة دليلاً على كراهته،
وإلا لقيل:هذا ذكر  الله ، 
ودعاء للخلق إلى عبادة الله ،
 فيدخل في العمومات

 كقوله تعالى :
 { اُذْكُرُوا اللَّه ذِكْرًا كَثِيرًا }[1] ،

 وقوله تعالى :
 { وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلًا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ }[2] .

 أو يقاس على الأذان يوم الجمعة ،

 فإن الاستدلال على الأذان في العيدين
 أقوى من الاستدلال على حُسْن أكبر البدع .

===========
[1]  -  سورة الأحزاب ، الآية 41 .
[2]  -  سورة  فصلت ، الآية : 33 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بل يقال : 

ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم له 
مع وجود ما يعتقد مقتضياً، 
وزوال المانع ; 
سنـّة ، 
كما أن فعله سنـّة .

فلما أمر بالأذان في الجمعة ،
 وصلى العيدين بلا أذان ولا إقامة ، 
كان ترك الأذان فيهما سنـّة ، 

فليس لأحد 
أن يزيد في ذلك ،

بل الزيادة في ذلك
 كالزيادة في أعداد الصلاة ،
 وأعداد الركعات ،
 أو الحج ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن رجلاً لو أحب أن يصلي الظهر خمس ركعات وقال :
 هذا زيادة عمل صالح ، 
لم يكن له ذلك .

 وكذلك لو أراد أن ينصب مكاناً آخر
 يُقصد لدعاء الله فيه وذكره ، 
لم يكن له ذلك ،

 وليس له أن يقول : هذه بدعة حسنة ،

 بل يقال له :
كل بدعة ضلالة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونحن نعلم أن هذا ضلالة 
قبل أن نعلم نهياً خاصاً عنها ،
 أو نعلم ما فيها من المفسدة ،

فهذا مثال لما حدث ، 
مع قيام المقتضى له وزوال المانع ، 
لو كان خيراً 
فإن كل ما يبديه المحدث لهذا من المصلحة ،
 أو يستدل به من الأدلة 
قد كان ثابتاً على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ومع هذا 
لم يفعله رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فهذا الترك سنـّة خاصة ، 
مقدمة على كل عموم وكل قياس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثال ما حدثت الحاجة له من البدع 
بتفريط من الناس 
تقديم الخطبة على الصلاة في العيدين ، 

فإنه لما فعله بعض الأمراء أنكره المسلمون ،
 لأنه بدعة ، 
واعتذار من أحدثه 
بأن الناس قد صاروا ينفضّون قبل سماع الخطبة ،
 وكانوا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 لا ينفضّون حتى يسمعوا
 أو أكثرهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فيقال له : 
سبب هذا تفريطك ،

 فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخطبهم خطبة 
يقصد بها نفعهم وتبليغهم وهدايتهم ،
وأنت تقصد إقامة رياستك ، 

وإن قصدت صلاح دينهم
 فلست تعلمهم ما ينفعهم ،

 فهذه المعصية منك
لا تبيح لك
إحداث معصية أخرى ،

 بل الطريق في ذلك
 أن تتوب إلى الله 
وتتبع سنـّة نبيه ،
 وقد استقام الأمر . 
وإن لم يستقم 
فلا يسألك الله إلا عن عملك
 لا عن عملهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذان المعنيان مَن فهمهما
 انحل عنه كثير من شُبه البدع المحدَثة ،

فإنه قد روي عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أنه قال :
 ( ما أحدث قوم بدعة
 إلا نزع الله عنهم 
 من السنـّة مثلها ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أشرت إلى هذا المعنى فيما تقدم ، 
وبيّـنت أن
الشرائع أغذية القلوب ،

 فمتى ما اغتذت القلوب بالبدع 
لم يبقَ فيها فضل للسنن ،
 فتكون بمنزلة من اغتذى بالطعام الخبيث . 

وعامة الأمراء إنما أحدثوا أنواعاً من السياسات الجائرة ، 
من أخذ أموال لا يجوز أخذها ، 
وعقوبات على الجرائم لا تجوز ،
 لأنهم فرّطوا في المشروع 
من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإلا فلو قبضوا ما يسوغ قبضه ،
 ووضعوه حيث يسوغ وضعه ،
 طالبين بذلك إقامة دين الله
 لا رياسة أنفسهم ،
وأقاموا الحدود المشروعة 
على الشريف والوضيع ، 
والقريب والبعيد ،
 متحررين في ترغيبهم وترهيبهم 
للعدل الذي شرعه الله ;

لما احتاجوا إلى المكوس الموضوعة ،
 ولا إلى العقوبات الجائرة ،
 ولا إلى من يحفظهم من العبيد والمستعبدين ، 

كما كان 
الخلفاء الراشدون 
وعمر بن عبدالعزيز 
وغيرهم من أمراء بعض الأقاليم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك العلماء إذا أقاموا كتاب الله ، 
وفقهوا ما فيه من البينات التي هي حجج الله ،
 وما فيه من الهدى 
الذي هو العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ،
 وأقاموا حكمة الله
 التي بعث بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي سنته ;

 لوجدوا فيها من أنواع العلوم النافعة
 ما يحيط بعلم عامة الناس ،
 ولميزوا حينئذ بين المحق والمبطل من جميع الخلق ، 
بوصف الشهادة التي جعلها الله لهذه الأمة ،

 حيث يقول الله عز وجل : 
 { وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا
 لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ }[1]،

 ولاستغنوا بذلك
عما ابتدعه المبتدعون 
من الحجج الفاسدة ،
 التي يزعم الكلاميون أنهم ينصرون بها أصل الدين، 

ومن الرأي الفاسد الذي يزعم القياسيون أنهم يتمون به فروع الدين ،

وما كان من الحجج صحيحاً ، 
ومن الرأي سديداً 
فذلك له أصل 
في كـتاب الله وسنـّة رسوله ،
فهمه من فهمه ،
 وحرمه من حرمه .

 ============
[1] -  سورة البقرة ، الآية : 143 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك العباد ; 
إذا تعبّدوا بما شرع الله 
من الأقوال والأعمال ظاهراً وباطناُ ،
 وذاقوا طعم الكلم الطيب ، 
والعمل الصالح الذي بعث الله به رسوله ;
 لوجدوا في ذلك من الأحوال الزكية ، 
والمقامات العلية ، والنتائج العظيمة ; 
ما يغنيهم عما قد حدث في نوعه ، 
كالتغبير ونحوه من السماعات المبتدعة 
الصارفة عن سماع القرآن ، 

وأنواع من الأذكار والأوراد لفَّـقها بعض الناس ،

أو في قدره كزيادات من التعبّدات
 أحدَثها من أحدثها
 لنقص تمسكه بالمشروع منها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإن كان كثير من العباد والعلماء بل والأمراء 
قد يكون معذوراً فيما أحدثه لنوع اجتهاد .

فالغرض أن يعرف الدليل الصحيح ،

 وإن كان التارك له قد يكون معذوراً لاجتهاده ، 
بل قد يكون صديقاً عظيماً ، 

فليس من شرط 
الصديق أن يكون قوله كله صحيحاً ،
 وعمله كله سنـّة ، 
إذ قـد يكون بمنزلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وهذا باب واسع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والكلام في أنواع البدع وأحكامها وصفاتها 
لا يتسع له هذا الكتاب ،

 وإنما الغرض التنبيه
 على ما يزيل شبهة المعارضة للحديث الصحيح الذي ذكرناه ،
 و التعريف بأن النصوص الدالة على ذم البدع
مما يجب العمل بها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والوجه الثاني*
في ذم المواسم والأعياد المحدثة :

 ما تشتمل عليه من الفساد في الدين ،

واعلم أنه ليس كل واحد ; 
بل ولا أكثر الناس يدرك فساد هذا النوع من البدع ،
 ولا سيما إذا كان من جنس العبادات المشروعة ، 
بل أولو الألباب هم الذين يدركون بعض ما فيه من الفساد ، 
والواجب على الخلق
اتباع الكتاب والسنـّة ، 
وإن لم يدركوا ما في ذلك من المصلحة والمفسدة ، 

فننبّـه على بعض مفاسدها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن ذلك ;

 أن من أحدثَ عملاً في يوم ، 
كإحداث صوم أول خميس من رجب ، 
والصلاة في ليلة تلك الجمعة
 التي يسميها الجاهلون
 صلاة الرغائب مثلاً ، 

وما يتبع ذلك من إحداث أطعمة وزينة ،
 وتوسيع في النفقة ،
 ونحو ذلك ;

فلا بد أن يتبع هذا العمل
 اعتقاد في القلب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذلك ;

 لأنه يعتقد أن هذا اليوم أفضل من أمثاله ، 
وأن الصوم فيه 
مستحب فيه استحباباً زائداً
 على الخميس الذي قبله ،
 والذي بعده مثلاً ، 
وأن هذه الليلة أفضل من غيرها من ليالي الجمع ،
 وأن الصلاة فيها
أفضل من الصلاة في غيرها من ليالي الجمع ، خصوصاً ، 
وسائر الليالي عموماً ، 

إذ لولا قيام هذا الاعتقاد في قلبه
 أو في قلب متبوعه ;
 لما انبعث القلب لتخصيص هذا اليوم والليلة ، 
فإن الترجيح من غير مرجح ممتنع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا المعنى قد شهد له الشرع بالاعتبار في هذا الحكم ،
 ونص على تأثيره ، 
فهو من المعاني المناسبة المؤثرة ، 

فإن مجرد المناسبة مع الاقتران 
يدل على العلة عند من يقول بالمناسب الغريب ،
وهم كثير من الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم ، 
ومن لا يقول إلا بالمؤثرة ; 

فلا يكتفى بمجرد المناسبة ،
 حتى يدل الشرع على أن مثل ذلك الوصف 
مؤثر في مثل ذلك الحكم ،

 وهو قول كثير من الفقهاء أيضاً من أصحابنا وغيرهم .

 وهؤلاء إذا رأوا أن في الحكم المنصوص
 معنى قد أثر في مثل ذلك الحكم ،
 في موضوع آخر ،
 عللوا ذلك الحكم المنصوص به .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهنا *قول ثالث* 

قاله كثير من أصحابنا وغيرهم أيضاً وهو :

 أن الحكم المنصوص لا يُعلل
 إلا بوصف
دلَّ الشرع على أنه معلل به ،
 ولا يكتفى بكونه علل به نظيره أو نوعه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتلخيص الفرق بين الأقوال الثلاثة :

*أنا إذا رأينا الشارع قد نص على الحكم ودل على علته* ، 
كما قال في الهرة 
( إنها ليست بنجس 
إنها من الطوافين عليكم والطوافات ) .

فهذه العلة تسمى المنصوصة أو المومى إليها ،
 علمت مناسبتها أو لم تعلم ،
فيعمل بموجبها باتفاق الطوائف الثلاث ،

 وإن اختلفوا :
 هل يسمى هذا قياساً ، أو لا يسمى ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثاله في كلام الناس:

 ما لو قال السيد لعبده:
 لا تُدخل داري فلاناً ، 
فإنه مبتدع ، 
أو فإنه أسود ونحو ذلك ، 

فإنه يفهم منه : 
أنه لا يُدخل داره من كان مبتدعاً ،
 أو من كان أسود . 

وهو نظير أن يقول :
 لا تدخل داري مبتدعاً ولا أسودا .

ولهذا نعمل نحن بمثل هذا من باب الإيمان ، 

فلو قال :

 لا لبست هذا الثوب الذي يمنُّ به عليَّ فلان ;
 حنث بما كانت منته فيه 
مثل منته وهو ثمنه 
ونحو ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما إذا رأينا الشارع قد حكم بحكم
**ولم يذكر علته* ، 
لكن قد ذكر علة نظيره أو نوعه ،
 مثل أنه جوَّز للأب أن يزوج ابنته الصغيرة البكر بلا إذنها ، 
وقد رأيناه جوَّز له الاستيلاء على مالها لكونها صغيرة ،
 فهل نعتقد أن علة النكاح هي الصغر مثلاً ؟ . 
كما أن ولاية المال كذلك ،

 أم نقول : 
بل قد يكون لنكاح الصغيرة علة أخرى ،
 وهي البكارة مثلاً ، 
فهذه العلة هي المؤثرة .
أي قد بين الشارع تأثيرها في حكم منصوص ، 
وسكت عن بيان تأثيرها 
في نظير ذلك الحكم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالفريقان الأولان
 يقولان بها ، 
وهو في الحقيقة إثبات للعلة بالقياس ،

فإنه يقول : 
كما أن هذا الوصف أثر في الحكم في ذلك المكان ، 
كذلك يؤثر فيه في هذا المكان .

*والفريق الثالث :* 
لا يقول بها إلا بدلالة خاصة ،
 لجواز أن يكون النوع الواحد من الأحكام
 له علل مختلفة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن هذا النوع : 

أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ( نهى عن بيع الرجل على بيع أخيه ،
 أو أن يسوم الرجل على سوم أخيه ،
 أو يخطب الرجل على خطبة أخيه ) .

فيعلل ذلك بما فيه من فساد ذات البين ، 

كما علل به في قوله :
 ( لا تنكح المرأة على عمتها ، 
ولا على خالتها ، 
فإنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك ; 
 قطعتم أرحامكم )  .

 وإن كان هذا المثال يظهر التعليل فيه
 مالا يظهر في الأول ;
 فإنما ذاك
 لأنه لا يظهر فيه وصف مناسب للنهي إلا هذا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأكبر دليل خاص على العلة ونظيره 
من كلام الناس ;
 أن يقول : 
لا تعط هذا الفقير فإنه مبتدع  ،
 ثم يسأله فقير آخر مبتدع ، 
فيقول : لا تعطه ، 
وقد يكون ذلك الفقير عدواً له ،
 فهل يحكم بأن العلة هي البدعة ، أم يتردد ؟
لجواز أن تكون العلة هي العداوة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما إذا رأينا الشارع قد حكم بحكم ،
 ورأينا فيه وصفاً مناسباً له ،
 لكن الشارع لم يذكر تلك العلة ،
 ولا علل بها نظير لك الحكم في موضوع آخر ;

 فهذا هو الوصف المناسب الغريب ،
لأنه لا نظير له في الشرع ، 
ولا دلَّ كلام الشارع وإيماؤه عليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فجوَّز الفريق الأول اتباعه ،
 ونفاه الآخران .

 وهذا إدراك لعلة الشارع ،
 بنفس عقولنا من غير دلالة منه ،
 كما أن الذي قبله إدراك لعلته بنفس القياس على كلامه ،
 والأول إدراك لعلته بنفس كلامه .

ومع هذا فقد تعلم علة الحكم المعين بالسبر ،
 وبدلالات أخرى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا ثبتت هذه الأقسام 

فمسألتنا من باب العلة المنصوصة في موضع،
 المؤثرة في  موضوع آخر .

وذلك:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نهى عن تخصيص أوقات بصلاة أو صيام ، 

وأباح ذلك 
إذا لم يكن على وجه التخصيص .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فروى مسلم في صحيحه
 عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 ( لا تخصوا ليلة الجمعة بقيام من بين الليالي ،
ولا تخصوا يوم الجمعة بصيام من بين الأيام ،
 إلا أن يكون في صوم يصومه أحدكم ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة قال :
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

 ( لا يصومن أحدكم يوم الجمعة
 إلا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده ) . 

وهذا لفظ البخاري .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وروى البخاري عن جويرية بنت الحارث : 

( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليها 
يوم الجمعة وهي صائمة ،

فقال : أصمت أمس ؟ ، 
قالت : لا .

قال : أتريدين أن تصومي غداً ؟ .
 قالت : لا ،

 قال : فافطري ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي الصحيحين 
عن محمد بن عباد بن جعفر قال : 

( سألت جابر بن عبد الله وهو يطوف بالبيت :
أنـَهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 عن صيام يوم الجمعة ؟ ،
 قال : نعم ، ورب البيت ) 

وهذا لفظ مسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن ابن عباس 
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

 ( لا تصوموا يوم الجمعـة وحده ) 

رواه أحمد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثل هذا ما أخرجناه في الصحيحين 
عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 قال :

 ( لا يتقدمن أحدكم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين ،
 إلا أن يكون رجل كان يصوم صوماً 
فليصم ذلك اليوم ) ،

لفظ البخاري
 ( يصوم عادته ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فوجه الدلالة :

أن الشارع قسم الأيام باعتبار الصوم 
ثلاثة أقسام :

قسم شرع تخصيصه بالصيام ، 
إما إيجاباً : كصيام رمضان ،
 وإما استحباباً : كيوم عرفة وعاشوراء .

وقسم نهى عن صومه مطلقاُ :
 كيوم العيدين .

وقسم إنما نهى عن تخصيصه :
 كيوم الجمعة وشهر شعبان .

فهذا النوع لو صيم مع غيره لم يكره ، 
فإذا خُصصَ بالفعل نهي عن ذلك ،
 سواء قصد الصائم التخصيص 
أو لم يقصده ، 
وسواء اعتقد بالرجحان
 أو لم يعتقده .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومعلوم أن مفسدة هذا العمل
 لولا أنها موجودة في التخصيص دون غيره ;
لكان إما أن ينهى عنه مطلقاً كيوم العيد ،
أو لا ينهى عنه كيوم عرفة ،

 وتلك المفسدة ليست موجودة في سائر الأوقات ،
وإلا لم يكن للتخصيص بالنهي فائدة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فظهر أن المفسدة تنشأ 
من تخصيص 
ما لا خصيصة له ،

كما أشعر به لفظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فإن نفس الفعل المنهي عنه أو المأمور به ; 

قد يشتمل على حكمة الأمر والنهي ، 

كما في قوله : 
( خالفوا المشركين ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلفظ النهي عن تخصيص وقت بصوم أو صلاة 
يقتضي أن الفساد ناشئ من جهة الاختصاص ، 

فإذا كان يوم الجمعة يوماً فاضلاً ;
 يستحب فيه من الصلاة والدعاء 
والذكر والقرآءة والطهارة 
والطيب والزينة مالا يستحب في غيره ; 

كان ذلك في مظنة أن يتوهم أن صومه أفضل من غيره ،
 ويعتقد أن قيام ليلته كالصيام في نهاره ،
 لها فضيلة على قيام غيرها من الليالي ،
فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 عن التخصيص 
دفعاً لهذه المفسدة
 التي لا تنشأ إلا 
من التخصيص .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك تلقي رمضان ; 
قد يتوهم أن فيه فضلا ، 
لما فيه من الاحتياط للصوم ، 
ولا فضل فيه في الشرع ،
 فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 عن تلقيه لذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا المعنى موجود في مسألتنا ، 
فإن الناس قد يخصون هذه المواسم 
لاعتقادهم فيها فضيلة ، 
ومتى كان تخصيص هذا الوقت بصوم أو بصلاة 
قد يقترن باعتقاد فضل ذلك ولا فضل فيه ; 
نُهي عن التخصيص ، 
إذ لا ينبعث التخصيص
 إلا عن اعتقاد الاختصاص .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن قال :

 إن الصلاة والصوم في هذه الليلة كغيرها ;
 هذا اعتقادي ،
ومع ذلك أنا أخصها;

 فلا بد أن يكون باعثه إما تقليد غيره ،
 وإما اتباع العادة ، 
وإما خوف اللوم له ، ونحو ذلك ،
 وإلا هو كاذب .

 فالداعي إلى هذا العمل لا يخلو قط
 من أن يكون ذلك عن الاعتقاد الفاسد ،
 أو عن باعث آخر غير ديني .
 وذلك الاعتقاد ضلال .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإنا قد علمنا يقيناً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأصحابه وسائر الأئمة
لم يذكروا في فضل هذا اليوم
 ولا في فضل صومه بخصوصه ، 
وفضل قيام هذه الليلة بخصوصها
حرفاً واحداً ،
 وأن الحديث المأثور فيها موضوع ،
 وأنها إنما حدثت في الإسلام
بعد المائة الرابعة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يجوز - والحال هذه - 
أن يكون لها فضل .

 لأن ذلك الفضل إن لم يعلمه النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ولا أصحابه 
ولا التابعون ، 
ولا سائر الأئمة ;
 امتنع أن نعلم نحن من الدين
 الذي يقرب إلى الله 
ما لم يعلمه النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ولا الصحابة ، 
ولا التابعون وسائر الأئمة . 

وإن علموه 
امتنع مع توفر دواعيهم على العمل الصالح ،
 وتعليم الخلق والنصيحة ;
أن لا يعلموا أحداً بهذا الفضل ،
ولا يسارع إليه واحد منهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا كان هذا الفضل المُدَّعى
 مستلزماً لعدم علم الرسول 
وخير القرون ببعض دين الله  ،
أو لكتمانهم وتركهم 
ما تقتضي شريعتهم وعادتهم 
أن لا يكتموه ولا يتركوه ،
 وكل واحد من اللازمين مُنتفٍ : 
إما بالشرع ، 
وإما بالعادة مع الشرع ;
عُلم انتفاء الملزوم ،
 وهو الفضل المُدَّعى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم هذا العمل المبتدَع مستلزم :
إما لاعتقادٍ هو ضلال في الدين ، 
أو عمل دين لغير الله ، 
والتدين بالاعتقادات الفاسدة ، 
أو التدين لغير الله ;
لا يجوز .

فهذه البدع وأمثالها مستلزمة قطعاً أو ظاهراً
لفعل ما لا يجوز ، 

فأقل أحوال المستلزم
 إن لم يكن محرماً أن يكون مكروهاً .
 وهذا المعنى سارٍ في سائر البدع المحدَثة .

ثم هذا الاعتقاد
 يتبعه أحوال في القلب من التعظيم والإجلال ،
 وتلك الأحوال أيضاً باطلة ،
ليست من دين الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو فرض أن الرجل قد يقول :
 أنا لا أعتقد الفضل ،
فلا يمكنه مع التعبد أن يزيل الحال الذي في قلبه
 من التعظيم والإجلال .

والتعظيم والإجلال لا ينشأ إلا بشعور من جنس الاعتقاد ،
 ولو أنه توهم أو ظن أن هذا الأمر ضروري ،
 فإن النفس لو خلت عن الشعور بفضل الشيء ;
 امتنعت مع ذلك أن تعظمه ،
 ولكن قد تقوم به خواطر متقابلة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهو من حيث اعتقاده أنه بدعة ;
 يقتضي منه ذلك عدم تعظيمه ، 

ومن حيث شعوره بما روي فيه ،
أو بفعل الناس له ، 
أو بأن فلاناً وفلاناً فعلوه ،
أو بما يظهر له فيه من المنفعة ;
يقوم بفعله وتعظيمه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فعلمت أن فعل هذه البدع
تناقض الاعتقادات الواجبة ،
 وتنازع الرسل ما جاءوا به عن الله ، 
وأنها تورث القلب نفاقاً ،
 ولو كان نفاقاً خفيفاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثلها مثل أقوام كانوا يُعظمون أبا جهل ،
 أو عبدالله بن أبي سلول ;
 لرياسته وماله ونسبه وإحسانه إليهم وسلطانه عليهم ،
فإذا ذمه الرسول أو بيَّن نقصه ،
 أو أمر بقتله ;
 فمَن لم يخلص إيمانه ،
وإلاَّ يبقى في قلبه منازعة 
بين طاعة الرسول التابعة لاعتقاده الصحيح ،
 واتباع ما في نفسه من الحال التابع لتلك الظنون الكاذبة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن تدبر هذا ; 
علم يقيناً ما في حشو البدع
من السموم المضعفة للإيمان ،

ولهذا قيل :
إن البدع مشتقة من الكفر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا المعنى الذي ذكرته 
معتبر في كل ما نهى عنه الشارع من أنواع العبادات ، 
التي لا مزية لها في الشرع ، 
إذا جاز أن يتوهم لها مزية ،
كالصلاة عند القبور،
والذبح عند الأصنام،
 ونحو ذلك ،
 وإن لم يكن الفاعل معتقداً للمزية ،
 لكن نفس الفعل قد يكون مظنة للمزية .

 وكما أن
إثبات الفضيلة الشرعية مقصود ، 
فرفع الفضيلة غير الشرعية مقصود أيضاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن قيل :
هذا يعارضه :

 إن هذه المواسم مثلاً 
فعلها قوم من أولي العلم والفضل
 الصديقين فمن دونهم ،
 وفيها من الفوائد يجدها المؤمن في قلبه وغير قلبه ، 
من طهارة قلبه ورقته ،
 وزوال آثار الذنوب عنه ،
 وإجابة دعائه ونحو ذلك ،

 مع ما ينضم إلى ذلك من العمومات الدالة 
على فضل الصلاة والصيام ، 

كقوله تعالى :
  { أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يَنْهَى * عَبْدًا إِذَا صَلَّى }[1] ،

 وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 ( الصلاة نور وبرهان ) ،
 ونحو ذلك .

============
[1] -  سورة إقرأ ، الآية : 9 ، 10 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلنا:

 لا ريب أن من فعلها متأولاً مجتهداً أو مقلداً; 
كان له أجر على حسن قصده ، 
وعلى عمله من حيث ما فيه من المشروع ، 
وكان ما فيه من المبتدَع مغفوراً له ،
إذا كان في اجتهاده أو تقليده من المعذورين،

وكذلك ما ذكر فيها من الفوائد كلها ، 
إنما حصلت لما اشتملت عليه من المشروع في جنسه ; 
كالصوم ، والذكر، و القرآءة ، والركوع والسجود ،
 وحسن القصد في عبادة الله ، 
وطاعته ودعائه ،

 وما اشتملت عليه من المكروه ،
 وانتفى موجبه بعفو الله ،
لا اجتهاد صاحبه أو تقليده .
 وهذا المعنى ثابت في كل ما يذكر 
في بعض البدع المكروهة من الفائدة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن هذا القدر 
لا يمنع كراهتها والنهي عنها ،
 والاعتياض عنها بالمشروع 
الذي لا بدعة فيه . 

كما أن الذين زادوا الأذان في العيدين هم كذلك ;
 بل اليهود والنصارى يجدون في عبادتهم أيضاً فوائد .

 وذلك ; 
لأنه لابد أن تشتمل عبادتهم على نوع ما مشروع في جنسه ، 
كما أن قولهم لابد أن يشتمل على صدق ما مأثور عن الأنبياء ،

 ثم مع ذلك
لا يوجب أن تفعل عباداتهم أو تروى كلماتهم ، 
لأن جميع المبتدعات 
لابد أن تشتمل على شر راجح 
على ما فيها من خير ، 

إذ لو كان خيرها راجحاً 
لما أهملتها الشريعة .

فنحن نستدل بكونها بدعة
على أن إثمها أكبر من نفعها، 
وذلك هو الموجب للنهي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأقول :

 إن إثمها قد يزول عن بعض الأشخاص ;
 لمعارض الاجتهاد أو غيره ، 

كما يزول اسم الربا والنبيذ المختلف فيهما
 عن المجتهدين من السلف ، 
ثم مع ذلك يجب بيان حالهما ،
 وأن لا يقتدى بمن استحلها ،
 وأن لا يقصر في طلب العلم المبين لحقيقتها .

وهذا الدليل كاف 
في بيان أن هذه البدع 
مشتملة على مفاسد اعتقادية أو حالية 
مناقضة لما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وأن ما فيها من المنفعة 
مرجوح لا يصلح للمعارضة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم يُقال على سبيل التفصيل : 

إذا فعلها قوم ذوو فضل ،
 فقد تركها قوم في زمان هؤلاء معتقدين لكراهتها ، 
وأنكرها قوم كذلك ،
 وهؤلاء التاركون والمنكرون إن لم يكونوا أفضل ممن فعلها ;
 فليسوا دونهم في الفضل ،
 ولو فرضوا دونهم في الفضل ،
 فتكون حينئذ قد تنازع فيها أولوا الأمر ، 

فترد إذن إلى
 الله والرسول ،
 وكتاب الله وسنة رسوله ;
مع من كرهها ،
 لا مع من رخص فيها .

ثم عامة المتقدمين الذين هم أفضل من المتأخرين، 
مع هؤلاء التاركين المنكرين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما ما فيها من المنفعة ; 

فيعارضه ما فيها من 
مفاسد البدع الراجحة :
*منها* - مع ما تقدم من المفسدة الإعتقادية والحالية - :
أن القلوب تستعذبها وتستغني بها 
عن كثير من السنن ، 
حتى تجد كثيراً من العامة يحافظ عليها 
ما لا يحافظ على التراويح والصلوات الخمس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها :* 

أن الخاصة والعامة تنقص بسببها عنايتهم بالفرائض والسنن ،
 وتفتر رغبتهم فيها .
 فتجد الرجل يجتهد فيها ، ويخلص وينيب ،
 ويفعل فيها مالا يفعله في الفرائض والسنن ، 
حتى كأنه يفعل هذه البدعة عبادة ، 
ويفعل الفرائض والسنن عادة ووظيفة ،
وهذا عكس الدين ، 

فيفوته بذلك
 ما في الفرائض والسنن من المغفرة والرحمة ، 
والرقة والطهارة والخشوع ،
 وإجابة الدعوة وحلاوة المناجاة ، 
إلى غير ذلك من الفوائد.
 وإن لم يفته هذا كله ،
 فلا بد أن يفوته كماله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها :*

 ما في ذلك من مصير المعروف منكراً ،
 والمنكر معروفاً ،
 وما يترتب على ذلك
 من جهالة أكثر الناس بدين المرسلين ،
 وانتشار زرع الجاهلية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها :* اشتمالها على أنواع من المكروهات في الشريعة ، 
مثل: تأخير الفطور ،
 وأداء العشاء الآخرة بلا قلوب حاضرة والمبادرة إلى تعجيلها ،
 والسجود بعد السلام لغير السهو ،
 وأنواع  من الأذكار ومقاديرها لا أصل لها ، 
إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد
 التي لا يدركها إلا من استنارت بصيرته ، 
وسلمت سريرته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها :*

 مسارقة الطبع إلى الانحلال من ربقة الاتباع ،
 وفوات سلوك الصراط المستقيم . 
ومن ذلك أن النفس فيها نوع من الكبر ،
 فتحب أن تخرج من العبودية 
والاتباع بحسب الإمكان ،

كما قال أبو عثمان النيسابوري رحمه الله :
 ( ما ترك أحد شيئاً من السنة 
إلا لكبر في نفسه ) . 

ثم هذا مطية لغيره ،
 فينسلخ القلب عن حقيقته الاتباع للرسول ،
 ويصير فيه من الكبر وضعف الإيمان
 ما يفسد عليه دينه أو يكاد ، 
وهم يحسبون
أنهم يحسنون صنعاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها :* 

ما تقدم التنبيه عليه في أعياد أهل الكتاب
 من المفاسد التي توجد في كلا النوعين المحدَثين :
 النوع الأول الذي فيه مشابهة ،
 والنوع الذي لا مشابهة فيه .

والكلام في ذم البدع 
لما كان مقرراً في غير هذا الموضع
 لم نطل النفس في تقريره ،
 بل نذكر بعض أعيان هذه المواسم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فـصــــــل*

قد تقدم أن العيد يكون اسماً لنفس المكان ،
 ولنفس الزمان ،
 ولنفس الاجتماع . 
وهذه الثلاثة قد أحدث منها أشياء .

أما الزمان فثلاثة أنواع ،
 ويدخل فيها بعض بدع أعياد المكان والأفعال :

*أحدها :* 

يوم لم تعظمه الشريعة أصلاً ، 
ولم يكن له ذكر في وقت السلف ،
 ولا جرى فيه ما يُوجب تعظيمه ،
مثل أول خميس من رجب ،
 وليلة تلك الجمعة التي تسمى الرغائب ،

 فإن تعظيم هذا اليوم والليلة
 إنما حدث في الإسلام بعد المائة الرابعة ،
 وروي فيه حديث موضوع باتفاق العلماء
 مضمونه فضيلة صيام ذلك اليوم ، 
وفعل هذه الصلاة 
المسماة عند الجاهلين بصلاة الرغائب ، 
وقد ذكر ذلك بعض المتأخرين 
من العلماء من الأصحاب وغيرهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والصواب الذي عليه المحققون من أهل العلم ;
 النهي عن إفراد هذا اليوم بالصوم 
 وعن هذه الصلاة المحدَثة ،
 وعن كل ما فيه تعظيم لهذا اليوم من صنع الأطعمة ، 
وإظهار الزينة ونحو ذلك . 
حتى يكون هذا اليوم بمنزلة غيره من بقية الأيام ، 
وحتى لا يكون له مزية أصلاً .

وكذلك يوم آخر في وسط رجب 
تصلى فيه صلاة تسمى صلاة أم داود .

 فإن تعظيم هذا اليوم 
لا أصل له في الشريعة أصلا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الثاني :*

 ما جرى فيه حادثة كما كان يجري في غيره ، 
من غير أن يوجب ذلك جعله موسماً ، 
ولا كان السلف يعظمونه ،
 كثامن عشر ذي الحجة ،
 الذي خطب فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغـدير خم ; 
مرجعه من حجة الوداع .
 فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب فيه خطبة ، 
وصى فيها باتباع كتاب الله ، ووصى فيها بأهل بيته .
كما روى مسلم في صحيحه 
عن زيد بن الأرقم رضي الله عنه .

فزاد بعض أهل الأهواء في ذلك ،
 حتى زعموا أنه عهد إلى علي رضي الله عنه 
بالخلافة بالنص الجلي ، 
بعد أن فرش له وأقعده على فرش عالية ، 
وذكروا كلاماً باطلاً ،
 وعملاً قد عُلم بالاضطرار 
أنه لم يكن من ذلك شيء ،
 وزعموا أن الصحابة تمالؤا على كتمان هذا النص ، 
وغصبوا الوصي حقه ،
 وفسقوا وكفروا إلا نفراً قليلا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والعادة التي جبل الله عليها بني آدم ،
 ثم ما كان عليها القوم من الأمانة والديانة ، 
 وما أوجبته شريعتهم من بيان الحق ; 

يوجب العلم اليقيني 
بأن مثل هذا يُمتنع كتمانه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وليس الغرض الكلام في مسألة الإمامة ،
 وإنما الغرض :

أن اتخاذ هذا اليوم عيداً 
محدَث لا أصل له .

 فلم يكن في السلف
 لا من أهل البيت ولا من غيرهم 
من اتخذ ذلك عيداً ; 
حتى يحدث فيه أعمالاً ، 

إذ الأعياد شريعة من الشرائع ، 
فيجب فيها الاتباع 
لا الابتداع ، 

وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب وعهود
 ووقائع في أيام متعددة ،
 مثل يوم بدر ، وحنين ، وفتح مكة ،
 ووقت هجرته ، ودخوله المدينة ،
 وخطب له متعددة ، يذكر فيها قواعد الدين .

 ثم لم يوجب ذلك 
أن يتخذ مثال تلك الأيام أعياداً ، 
وإنما يفعل مثل هذا النصارى ، 
الذين يتخذون أمثال أيام حوادث عيسى عليه السلام أعياداً ;
 أو اليهود . 

وإنما العيد شريعة ،
 فما شرعه الله اتبع ،
وإلا لم يحدث في الدين 
ما ليس منه.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك ما يحدثه بعض الناس ; 
إما مضاهاة للنصارى في ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام ،
 وإما محبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيماً له ، 
والله قد يثيبهم على هذه المحبة والاجتهاد [1]لا على البدع ، 
من اتخاذ مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً 
مع اختلاف الناس في مولده ، 
فإن هذا لم يفعله السلف ،
 مع قيام المقتضي له ، وعدم المانع منه ،
ولو كان هذا خيراً محضاً أو راجحاً ;
 لكان السلف رضي الله عنهم أحق به منا ،
 فإنهم كانوا أشد محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وتعظيماً له منا ،
 وهم على الخير أحرص .

=============

[1]  - هذا تعليق من الشيخ محمد حامد فقي رحمه الله قال :
 كيف يكون لهم ثواب على هذا ؟
 وهم مخالفون لهدى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهدى أصحابه ؟ 
فإن قيل : لأنهم اجتهدوا فأخطأوا ،
 فنقول : أي اجتهاد في هذا ،
 وهل تركت نصوص العبادات مجالاً للاجتهاد؟ 
والأمر فيه واضح كل الوضوح . 
وما هو إلا غلبة الجاهلية وتحكم الأهواء ، 
حملت الناس على الإعراض عن هدى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إلى دين اليهود والنصارى والوثنيين .
 فعليهم ما يستحقونه من لعنة الله وغضبه .

 وهل تكون محبة وتعظيم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإعراض عن هديه
 وكراهية ما جاء به من الحق لصلاح الناس من عند ربه ،
والمسارعة إلى الوثنية واليهودية والنصرانية ؟ ،
ومن هم أولئك الذين أحيوا تلك الأعياد الوثنية ؟ 
هل هم  مالك أو الشافعي أو أحمد أو أبو حنيفة أو السفيانان
 أو غيرهم من أئمة الهدى رضي الله عنهم ،
 حتى يعتذر لهم ولأخطائهم ؟ كلا ، 
بل ما أحدث هذه الأعياد الشركية إلا العبيديون الذين أجمعت الأمة على زندقتهم ، 
وأنهم كانوا أكفر من اليهود والنصارى ، وأنهم كانوا وبالاً على المسلمين ،
 وعلى أيديهم وبدسائسهم وما نفثوا في الأمة من سموم الصوفية الخبيثة ;
انحرف المسلمون عن الصراط المستقيم ، 
حتى كانوا مع المغضوب عليهم والضالين .
 وكلام شيخ الإسلام نفسه يدل على خلاف ما يقول من إثابتهم ،
 لأن حب الرسول وتعظيمه الواجب على كل مسلم ;
 إنماهو باتباع ما جاء به من عند الله
 كما قال الله تعالى
 (آل عمران : 31 )
 { قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي 
يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ } ،
 وقال ( النساء : 60 - 65 )
{ أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ 
يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ 
وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا } ،
 وقال تعالى ( النور : 47 - 52 )
 { وَيَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالرَّسُولِ وَأَطَعْنَا
 ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ * 
وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ * 
وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ *
 أَفِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ أَمِ ارْتَابُوا أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ
 بَلْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ *
إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ
 أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ }اهـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنما كمال محبته وتعظيمه وطاعته واتباع أمره ، 
وإحياء سنته باطناً وظاهراً ،
 ونشر ما بعث به ،
 والجهاد على ذلك بالقلب واليد واللسان .
 فإن هذه هي طريقة السابقين الأولين
 من المهاجرين والأنصار ،
 والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان . 

وأكثر هؤلاء الذين تجدونهم حرصاء
 على أمثال هذه البدع ، 
مع ما لهم فيها من حسن القصد والاجتهاد
 الذي يرجى لهم به المثوبة ; 
تجدونهم فاترين في أمر الرسول عما أمر بالنشاط فيه ، 
وإنما هم بمنزلة من يحلي المصحف ولا يقرأ فيه ،
أو يقرأ فيه ولا يتبعه ، 
وبمنزلة من يزخرف المسجد ولا يصلي فيه ،
 أو يصلي فيه قليلاً ،
 وبمنزلة من يتخذ المسابح والسجادات المزخرفة ، 
وأمثال هذه الزخارف الظاهرة التي لم تشرع ، 
و يصحبها من الرياء والكبر والاشتغال عن المشروع 
ما يفسد حال صاحبها ، 

كما جاء في الحديث :
 ( ما ساء عمل أمة قط إلا زخرفوا مساجدهم ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأعلم أن من الأعمال ما يكون فيه خير ،
 لاشتماله على أنواع من المشروع ،
 وفيه أيضاً شر من بدعة وغيرها ، 
فيكون ذلك العمل شراً
بالنسبة إلى الإعراض عن الدين بالكلية ، 
كحال المنافقين والفاسقين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا قد ابتلي به أكثر الأمة في الأزمان المتأخرة ، 
فعليك هنا بأدبين :

*أحدهما :* 

أن يكون حرصك على التمسك بالسنـّة باطناً وظاهراً 
في خاصتك وخاصة من يطيعك .
 واعرف المعروف ، وأنكر المنكر .

*الثاني :* 

أن تدعو الناس إلى السنـّة بحسب الإمكان ، 
فإذا رأيت من يعمل هذا ولا يتركه إلا إلى شر منه ،
 فلا تدعو إلى ترك منكر بفعل ما هو أنكر منه ،
 أو بترك واجب أو مندوب 
تركه أضر من فعل ذلك المكروه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن إذا كان في البدعة نوع من الخير ،
 فعوّض عنه من الخير المشروع بحسب الإمكان ،
 إذ النفوس لا تترك شيئاً إلا بشيء ،

ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يترك خيراً إلا إلى مثله ،
 أو إلى خير منه .

 فإنه كما أن الفاعلين لهذه البدع معيبون قد أتوا مكروهاً،
فالتاركون أيضاً للسنن مذمومون ،

فإن *منها* : ما يكون واجباً على الإطلاق ،
*ومنها*: ما يكون واجباً على التقييد ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما أن الصلاة النافلة لا تجب ، 
ولكن من أراد أن يصليها يجب عليه أن يأتي بأركانها ،

 وكما يجب على من أتى الذنوب ; 
أن يأتي بالكفارات والقضاء والتوبة
 والحسنات الماحية ،
وما يجب على من كان إماماً ،
 أو قاضياً ، أو مفتياً ، 
أو والياً من الحقوق، 

وما يجب على طالبي العلم ،
 أو نوافل العبادة من الحقوق .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*ومنها* : 

ما يكره المداومة على تركه كراهة شديدة ، 

ومنها 
ما يكره تركه أو يجب فعله على الأئمة دون غيرهم ،
 وعامتها يجب تعليمها والحض عليها والدعاء إليها .

وكثيـر من المنكـرين لبدع العبـادات 
تجـدهم مقصِّرين في فعـل السنـن من ذلك 
أو الأمر به .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولعل حال كثير منهم 
يكون أسوأ من حال من يأتي بتلك العادات المشتملة 
على نوع من الكراهة ،

بل الدين هو :
 الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، 
ولا قوام لأحدهما إلا بصاحبه ، 
فلا ينهى عن منكر 
إلا ويؤمر بمعروف يغني عنه ،

كما يُؤمر بعبادة الله ، 
ويُنهى عن عبادة ما سواه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذ رأس الأمر :
شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله .

والنفوس قد خُلقت لتعمل لا لتترك ، 

وإنما الترك مقصوداً لغيره ،
 فإن لم يشتغل بعمل صالح ، 
وإلا لم تترك العمل السيء أو الناقص ، 

لكن لما كان من الأعمال السيئة 
ما يُفسد عليها العمل الصالح 
نُهيت عنه حفظاً للعمل الصالح .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتعظيم المولد واتخاذه موسماً ; 
قد يفعله بعض الناس ، 
ويكون له فيه أجر عظيم لحسن قصده ، 
وتعظيمه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
كما قدمته لك أنه يحسن من بعض الناس; 
ما يُستقبح من المؤمن المسدَّد ،

ولهذا قيل للإمام أحمد عن بعض الأمراء
 أنه أنفق على مصحف ألف دينار ونحو ذلك ،
فقال : فهذا أفضل ما أنفق فيه الذهب .
 أو كما قال .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مع أن مذهبه :

 أن زخرفه المصاحف مكروهة .

 وقد تأول بعض الأصحاب
 أنه أنفقها في تجديد الورق والخط .

وليس مقصود أحمد هذا ،

وإنما قصده : 
أن هذا العمل فيه مصلحة ،
 وفيه أيضاً مفسدة كُره لأجلها .

فهؤلاء إن لم يفعلوا هذا ;
 وإلا اعتاضوا الفساد الذي لا صلاح فيه ،
 مثل أن ينفقها في كتاب من كتب الفجور ،
 ككتب الأسماء أو الأشعار ،
 أو حكمة فارس والروم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتفطن لحقيقة الدين ، 
وانظر ما اشتلمت عليه الأفعال 
من المصالح الشرعية والمفاسد ،

 بحيث تعرف ما ينبغي من مراتب المعروف ،
 ومراتب المنكر ، 
حتى تقدم أهمها عند المزاحمة . 

فإن هذا حقيقة العمل بما جاءت به الرسل .
 فإن التمييز بين جنس المعروف وجنس المنكر ،
 وجنس الدليل وغير الدليل ;
 يتيسر كثيراً .

 أما مراتب المعروف والمنكر ومراتب الدليل ، 
بحيث تقدم عند التزاحم أعرف المعروفين فتدعوا إليه ،
 وتنكر أنكر المنكرين ،
 وترجح أقوى الدليلين ،
فإنه هو خاصة العلماء بهذا الدين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمراتب ثلاث :

إحداها :

 العمل الصالح المشروع الذي لا كراهة فيه .

والثانية :
 
العمل الصالح من بعض وجوهه أو أكثرها ،
 إما لحسن القصد ،
 أو لاشتماله مع ذلك على أنواع من المشروع .

الثالثة :
 
ما ليس فيه صلاح أصلاً ،
 إما لكونه تركاً للعمل مطلقاً ،
 أو لكونه عملاً فاسداً محضاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فأما الأول :* 

فهو سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باطنها وظاهرها ، 
قولها وعملها ; 
في الأمور العلمية والعملية مطلقاً . 

فهذا هو الذي يجب تعلمه وتعليمه 
والأمر به وفعله 
على حسب مقتضى الشريعة
 من إيجاب واستحباب .

والغالب على هذا الضرب
 هو أعمال السابقين الأولين 
من المهاجرين والأنصار
  والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وأما المرتبة الثانية :* 

فهي كثيرة جداً في طرق المتأخرين
 من المنتسبين إلى علم أو عبادة ، 
ومن العامة أيضاً ، 

وهؤلاء خير ممن لا يعمل عملاً صالحاً مشروعاً 
ولا غير مشروع ، 
أو من يكون عمله من جنس المحرم ،
كالكفر والكذب والخيانة والجهل ، 

ويندرج في هذا أنواع كثيرة .
 فمن تعبد ببعض هذه العبادات المشتملة 
على نوع من الكراهة ; 
كالوصال في الصيام ،
 وترك جنس الشهوات ونحو ذلك ،
 أو قصد إحياء ليال لا خصوص لها ; 
كأول ليلة من رجب ونحو ذلك ; 
قد يكون حاله خيراً من حال البطَّال
 الذي ليس فيه حرص على عبادة الله وطاعته ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بل كثير من هؤلاء الذين ينكرون هذه الأشياء
 زاهدون في جنس عبادة الله ; 
من العلم النافع، والعمل الصالح 
أو في أحدهما 
لا يحبونها ولا يرغبون فيها ،

 لكن لا يمكنهم ذلك في المشروع ،
 فيصرفون قوتهم إلى هذه الأشياء ،

فهم بأحوالهم منكرون للمشروع وغير المشروع ، 
وبأقوالهم لا يمكنهم إلا إنكار غير المشروع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومع هذا ;
 فالمؤمن من يعرف المعروف وينكر المنكر ،
 ولا يمنعه من ذلك موافقة بعض المنافقين له 
ظاهراً في الأمر بذلك المعروف ، 
والنهي عن ذلك المنكر ، 

ولا مخالفة بعض علماء المؤمنين . 
فهذه الأمور وأمثالها 
مما ينبغي معرفتها والعمل بها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*النوع الثالث :* 

ما هو معظم في الشريعة كيوم عاشوراء ، 
ويوم عرفة ، ويومي العيدين ، 
والعشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان ، 
والعشر الأول من ذي الحجة ، 
وليلة الجمعة ويومها، 
والعشر الأول من محرم ،
 ونحو ذلك من الأوقات الفاضلة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا الضرب قد يحدث فيه ما يعتقد أن له فضيلة ،
 وتوابع ذلك ما يصير منكراً ينهى عنه ،

 مثل ما أحدث بعض أهل الأهواء 
في يوم عاشوراء من التعطش ، 
والتحزن والتجمع ، 
وغير ذلك من الأمور المحدَثة 
التي لم يشرعها الله ولا رسوله ،
 ولا أحد من السلف ،
 لا من أهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ولا من غيرهم ) .

اهـ المقصود [1] .

============
[1] - انظر اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ، ص 267 – 299 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبهذا يظهر لنا وجه تدليس المالكي وتلبيسه،

 حيث نقل بعض الكلام ، 
وترك بعضه مما هو حجة عليه ،

فنقل قول الشيخ :

( وكذلك ما يحدثه بعض الناس ،
 إما مضاهاة للنصارى في ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام ، 
وإما محبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيماً له ،
 والله قد يثيبهم على هذه المحبة والاجتهاد ،
 لا على البدع ).

ثم انتقل بعد ذلك إلى كلام آخر 
يعتقد تأييده لما لبَّس به ، ودلَّس ،
 ثم ترك بقية الكلام الذي هذا نصه :

( والله قد يثيبهم على هذه المحبة والاجتهاد ،
لا على البدع
من اتخاذ مولد النبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً ،
 مع اختلاف الناس في مولده ،
 فإن هذا لم يفعله السلف 
مع قيام المقتضى له وعدم المانع منه ، 
ولو كان هذا خيراً محضاً أو راجحاً 
لكان السلف رحمهم الله أحق به منا ..)

 إلى آخر ما ذكره مما تقدم نقله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ما معنى قول الشيخ

وكذلك ما يُحدثه بعض الناس ،

 أنه رحمه الله يستعرض مجموعة من البدع ،
 ومنها بدعة المولد ،

فقال : 

ومثل ذلك ما يحدثه بعض الناس ...
من اتخاذ مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عيدًا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إنه رحمه الله

 أنصف متخذي الموالد
 إذا كان قصدهم محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وتعظيمهم إياه ، 
فذكر أن الله قد يثيبهم على هذا القصد ،
لا على القيام بالبدعة ،
 فإن الآخذين بها مأزورون 
ومعاقبون بعقوبة الابتداع وهي النار،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 ( كل محدثة بدعة ، 
وكل بدعة ضلالة ،
 وكل ضلالة في النار ) . 

أشبه من صلى وترك الصيام ،
 فهو مثاب على صلاته ،
 مأزور على تركه الصيام .

وهذا معنى قوله رحمه الله : 

( فتعظيم المولد واتخاذه موسماً قد يفعله بعض الناس ، 
ويكون له فيه أجر عظيم لحسن قصده 
وتعظيمه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كما قدمت لك أنه يحسن من بعض الناس ،
 ما يُستـقبح من المؤمن المسدد ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا القول من شيخ الإسلام 
محمول على من فعل المولد لتأويل أو تقليد ، 
أما من عرف أنه بدعة 
ثم فعله 
ولو كان عن حسن نية
 أو لأجل محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ;
 فإن هذا يأثم ولا يُؤجر ، 
ويُذم ولا يُمدح ،
 لكونه تعمد على بصيرة فعل ما حرمه الله ،
 وبكونه ابتدع في الدين 
ما لم يأذن به الله ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

و النصوص من الكتاب والسنة 
كلها تدل على ذمه 
واستحقاقه العقوبة لا الإثابة ،
 كما يعلم ذلك من تدبر النصوص ،
 وعرف ما دلت عليه من النهي عن البدع ،
 والتحذير منها 
وشدة الوعيد في ذلك ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله
 يجب أن يُنزَّل على ذلك ،
 كما دل عليه كلامه في مواضع كثيرة مما تقدم نقله .

والقاعدة الشرعية 
أن المجمل يُفسَّر بالمبيَّن ،
 والمشتبه يُفسَّر بالمحكم ،

 ولا يجوز عكس ذلك
 ولا يفعله إلا أهل الزيغ 

كما في قوله تعالى : 
{ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ
 فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ }

والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مفهـوم المولد 
في نظر* *المالكي*
 

ثم ذكر المالكي بعد ذلك مفهوم المولد في نظره ، فقال ما نصه :

( إننا نرى أن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف ليست له كيفية مخصوصة ;
 لابد من الالتزام وإلزام الناس بها ،
 بل إن كل ما يدعو إلي الخير ، ويجمع الناس إلى الهدى ،
 ويرشدهم إلى ما فيه منفعتهم في دينهم ودنياهم ; 
يحصل به تحقيق المقصود من المولد النبوي . 
ولذلك لو اجتمعنا على شيئ من المدائح التي فيها ذكر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وفضله وجهاده وخصائصه ، 
ولم نقرأ قصة المولد النبوي التي تعارف الناس على قرآءتها ، واصطلحوا عليها ، 
حتى ظن بعضهم أن المولد النبوي لا يتم إلا بها ،
 ثم استمعنا إلى ما يلقيه المتحدثون من مواعظ وإرشادات ، 
أقول لو فعلنا فإن ذلك داخل تحت المولد النبوي الشريف ،
 ويتحقق به معنى الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف .
 وأظن أن هذا المعنى لا يختلف فيها اثنان ، 
ولا ينتطح فيه عنزان ) اهـ .
 

هذا المفهوم سنقف عنده عدة وقفات :

*الوقفة الأولى :* 

عند قوله بأن الاحتفال بالمولد يحصل 
ولو لم يكن على هيئة مخصوصة .

ونقول له :
الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة ،
 ولو لم يكن على هيئة مخصوصة ،
 لأن مقيميه يقصدون من إقامته القربة إلى الله تعالى ،
 فهو لديهم دين ، وأمر مشروع .
هذا الدين لم يكن معهوداً 
في الصدر الأول من الإسلام ،

 فلم يقمه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وهو أحرص الناس على فعل الخير ،
 ولم يقمه أحد من أقاربه ،
 ولا من أهله ،
 ولا أقامه احد من أصحابه ،
 ولا أحد من التابعين أو أتباعهم ، 
حتى انقضت القرون الثلاثة المشهود لها ولأهلها بالخير .

 فهو حدَث في الدين ، 
وكل محدثة بدعة . 

وقد قدمنا من البيان والتوضيح وتوجيه القول ببدعته ، 
ونقلنا من أقوال أهل العلم المعتد بهم
 ما فيه الكفاية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 

عند قوله :
باعتبار الاحتفال بالمولد ، 
ولو لم  يكن على صفة مخصوصة ،
 ولو لم نقرأ فيه قصة المولد المتعارف عليها .

 هذا القول يقوله المالكي لذر الرماد في العيون ،
 وإلا فمعروف لدينا أنه لا يكتفـي بإقامة المولد في ليلة المولد
 في أي مكان تدركه تلك الليلة ،
وإنما يشد الرحال إلى المدينة المنورة ،
 ومعه تلاميذه وأتباعه والمفتونون ببدعه .
 وفي المدينة له أتباع وسذج غرَّر بهم ،
 فهيئوا له ولأتباعه مكان الاحتفال ومستلزماته ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولعل اختياره المدينة مكاناً للاحتفال ،
ليختصر للحضره النبوية طريق الوصول إلى احتفاله ،

 أو بطريق الأحرى والأحق
 لتكون أذيته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر إيلاماً ،
 لما يلقى في ذلك الاحتفال من شركيات ، 
وما يشتمل عليه من تخيلات وتوهمات ، 
إن لم يشتمل على ما تشتمل عليه الموالد الأخرى ، 
في البلاد الأخرى المفتونة بما فتن به المالكي وأشياخه وأتباعه ، 
من اختلاط مشين
 ورقص وغناء واستجداء ،
 وغير ذلك مما يعرفه الراسخون 
في علم سرائره وخصائصه ومستلزماته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :
* 
عند قوله :
 أي اجتماع تلقى فيه المواعظ والإرشادات ، وتلاوة القرآن ، 
فإن ذلك داخل تحت الاحتفال بالمولد الشريف .

أقول :

 إن نوى بذلك الاجتماع إقامة الاحتفال بالمولد 
أداء لمشروعية استحبابه حسب عقيدة القائلين به ;
 فلا شك أن نية الابتداع متوفرة ، 
وبالتالي فإن الأعمال بنياتها . 
فمن هاجر إلى الله ورسوله ، 
فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ،
 ومن هاجر لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها 
فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه .
 العمل واحد والقصد مختلف ،

والجزاء على قدر النية ،
 إن خيراً فخير ،
 وإن شراً فشر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد سبق لنا نقل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
في حكم الاجتماعات الدورية على الذكر ، 
أو على صلاة تطوع ، فقال :

 ( لكن اتخاذه عادة دائرة بدوران الأوقات مكروه ،
لما فيه من تغيير الشريعة
 وتشبيه غير المشروع بالمشروع ، 

ولو ساغ ذلك 
لساغ أن يعمل صلاة أخرى وقت الضحى ،
أو بين الظهر والعصر،
 وتراويح في شعبان ،
أو أذان في العيدين ،
أو حج إلى الصخرة بـبيت المقدس ، 
وهذا تغيير لدين الله ،
 وتبديل له ،
وهكذا القول
 في ليلة المولد وغيرها ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*رأي* *المالكي 
**في القيام في المولد
 ومناقشته*
 

ثم انتقل المالكي بعد ذلك 
إلى الحديث عن القيام في المولد ،
 فقال :

( أما القيام في المولد النبوي عند ذكر ولادته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وخروجه إلى الدينا ، 
فإن بعض الناس يظن ظناً باطلاً لا أصل له عند أهل العلم فيما أعلم
 بل عند أجهل الناس ،
 ممن يحضر المولد ويقوم مع القائمين ،
 وذاك الظن السيء هو أن الناس يقومون معتقدين
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل إلى المجلس في تلك اللحظة بجسده الشريف ،
 ويزيد سوء الظن ببعضهم فيرى أن البخور والطيب له ،
 وأن الماء الذي يوضع في وسط المجلس ليشرب منه ،
 وكل هذه الظنون لا تخطر ببال عاقل من المسلمين )

 إلى أن قال
 ( نعم نعتقد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حي حياة برزخية كاملة لائقة بمقامه ،
وأن روحه جوّالة سيّـاحة في ملكوت الله سبحانه وتعالى ، 
ويمكن أن تحضر مجالس الخير ، ومشاهد النور و العلم ،
 وكذلك أرواح خلص المؤمنين من أتباعه ) 

إلى أن قال 
( إذا علمت هذا فاعلم أن القيام في المولد  النبوي ليس هو بواجب ولا سنـّة ، 
ولا يصح اعتقاد ذلك أبداً ،
 إنما هي حركة يعبّر بها الناس عن فرحهم وسرورهم ، 
فإذا ذكر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد وخرج إلى الدنيا 
يتصور السامع في نفس اللحظة
 أن الكون كله يرقص فرحاً وسروراً بهذه النعمة ، 
فيقوم مظهراً لذلك الفرح و السرور معبّراً ،
 فهي مسألة عادية محضة لا دينية ، 
لأنها ليست عبادة ولا شريعة ولا سنة ، 
وما هي إلا أن جرت عادة الناس بها ، 
واستحسن ذلك من استحسنه من أهل العلم ) 
إلى أن قال
 ( إن هذا القيام لتصور شخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهن 
شيء محمود ومطلوب ،
 بل لابد أن يتوفر في ذهن المسلم الصادق في كل حين )
 إلى آخر ما ذكره [1] .
 
وكعادتنا فسنقف مع المالكي في القيام عدة وقفات :

*الوقفة الأولى :
*
 اعترافه بأن القيام عند قرآءة قصة المولد عادة اعتادها الناس ، 
فليست دينية ولا شرعية ، ولا مستحبة .

 ونقول للمالكي بأنه متناقض في قوله ، 
ولا يخفى علينا أن قصده من هذا القول 
ذر الرماد في العيون ،

 وإن كانت عقيدته في مشروعية القيام
 تأبى عليه الاستمرار في هذه المراوغة ;
 فقد عقد فصلاً تحدث فيه
 عن وجوه استحسان القيام في المولد ،
 لو أدرجه باباً في كتاب الترغيب والترهيب ،
 وجعله من المسائل المرغب في الأخذ بها ;
 لكان حديثه في ذلك مشابهاً 
للحديث في الترغيب في مكارم الأخلاق ،
 ووجوه التقرب إلى الله . 

وفيما يأتي سيكون لنا معه عدة وقفات 
حول مناقشته عن كل وجه ذكره 
لاستحسان القيام في المولد .


============
[1]  - جاء في كتاب الشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري 
( الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف )
 ذكر صفة المولد ، حيث قال :

( وكيفيته : أن تذبح الذبائح ، وتعد الاطعمة ،
 ويدعى الأقارب والأصدقاء وقليل من الفقراء ،
 ثم يجلس الكل للاستماع ،
 فيتقدم شاب حسن الصوت فينشد الأشعار ، 
ويترنم بالمدائح ، وهم يرددون معه بعض الصلوات ،
 ثم يقرأ قصة المولد حتى إذا بلغ " 
وولدته آمنة مختوناً " قام الجميع إجلالاً وتعظيماً ، 
ووقفوا دقائق في إجلال وإكبار تخيلاً منهم
 وضع آمنة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ثم يؤتى  بالمجامر وطيب البخور فيتطيب الكل ،
 ثم تدار أكؤس المشروبات الحلال فيشربون ، 
ثم تقدم قصاع الطعام فيأكلون وينصرفون
وهم معتقدون أنهم قد تقربوا إلى الله تعالى بأعظم قربة ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :* 

عند قوله :
إن حضور الحضرة النبوية
خاصة بروحه الشريفةلا بجسده الشريف ،
 وتشنيعه الإنكار على من يقول
 إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل إلى مجلس المولد بجسده ،
 واعتباره ذلك من الجرأة 
على مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ونعتقد أن المالكي في هذا
متناقض أيضاً مع عقيدته ،

 فطالما أنه يعتقد بأن من صلى عليه صلاة
 – وذكر نوعها – 
في اليوم والليلة خمسمائة مرة ، 
لا يموت حتى يجتمع بالنبي 
صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة [1] .

فما المانع من أن يحضر صلى الله عليه وسلم 
هذا الحفل الخاص بذكرى ولادته ،
 وما يتلى في هذا المحفل من آيات الإجلال والإكبار ، 
والتقديس والاحترام لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
ورفع منزلته
 إلى مقام الألوهية والربوبية ،
 يحضر هذا المحفل بروحه وجسده ،
 ما دام نوراً لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر ،
 وما دام سيجتمع يقضة بمن يصلي عليه ، 
الصلاة التي عينها المالكي في كتابه
 " الذخائر المحمدية " .

============
[1]  -  انظر كتابه "  الذخائر المحمدية "  ، ص 107 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقاً إن الشاطبي رحمه الله 
قد أنصف البدعيين وأظهرهم على حقيقتهم ،
 حينما قال :
 إنهم لا يستطيعون المجادلة والمناظرة ،
لأنهم يفتقدون عناصر الإقناع والاحتجاج لما يعتقدون .

ولهذا حكم المالكي على نفسه 
بأنه قال ما فيه افتراء محض ،
 وفيه وقاحة 
وقباحة 
وجرأة 
على مقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لا تصدر إلا من مبغض حاقد ،
 أو جاهل معاند ، 
وليختر المالكي لنفسه أحد الأمرين
 وكلاهما شر ،
 وأحلاهما مر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثالثة :*

عند عقيدته أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حيٌّ حياة برزخية كاملة ،
 لائقة بمقامه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

لاشك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حيّ حياة برزخية
لا يعلم كنهها وكيفيتها إلا الله تبارك وتعالى ،

وأن الأموات كلهم يحيون حياة برزخية ، 
السعيد سعيد بأسباب سعادته ، 
والشقي شقي بأسباب شقاوته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما القول بأن روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 تحضر مجالس الذكر ومشاهد النور ،

 فالعلم بذلك أمر لا يمكن إثباته
إلا بأحد طريقين ،
 إما النقل الصريح الثابت عمن لا ينطق عن الهوى ، 
أو الشهادة بذلك ممن جاء من الحياة البرزخية ،
وكلا الأمرين متعذر ، 

فتعين علينا الإيمان بمجمل الحياة البرزخية ، 
كما جاءت النصوص الصريحة بذلك 
من كتاب الله تعالى ،
 وسنـّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما يتعين علينا الوقوف
 عن التفاصيل العارية عما يثبتها موقف المنكر ،
 لما في الاعتراف بها 
من تصديق ما لم يقم عليه دليل عقلي ولا نقلي ،

 فضلاً عما في الأخذ بها
 من إتاحة الفرص لأرباب الدجل ، 
وأبالسة الإنس والجن ، 
لإلزام العامة باعتقاد
 وجود أرواح أنبياء وشهداء وصدّيقين وأولياء ;
تحضر مجالسهم ،
 وأنهم يأمرون وينهون ، 
ويوجهون ويحرمون ويحللون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد كان لهذا المنطلق السيء خلفياته السيئة ، 
ومردوداته الآثمة ،
 في نشوء فِرَق تدَّعي الإسلام ، 
وترجع في تشريعها
 إلى ما يقول الأقطاب والأوتاد عن أرواح الأولياء ،
 من الأمر والنهي والتحليل والتحريم ، 
وإعفاء من بلغ مبلغاً معيناً من الأقطاب والأوتاد
 عن الكثير من المقتضيات الشرعية ،
 باعتباره بلغ درجة يقوم فيها بأعمال جسام 
في مجال العبادة والخلوات ،
 لا تدركها العامة أو خاصة العامة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما أن عقيدة حضور الحضرة النبوية لمجالس الموالد; 
أعطى المجذوبين و المخبولين 
مجالاً للقول على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وأنه اتصل به ،
 وأنه غاضب من كذا ، 
ومنشرح صدره لكذا، 
وأنه يلزمه الاتصال بالولاة ليعملوا كذا،
 وينتهوا عن كذا ،
 إلى آخر المزاعم والإفتراءات
 التي نسمعها من أولئك ،
 وقـتاً بعد وقت ،
 وحيناً بعد حين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان المالكي يقول 
بإمكان حضور الحضرة النبوية ;

 فإننا نشك في اعتقاده ذلك ،
 إلا أننا نرى أنه بمقالته هذه ،
وبأباطيله 
وترهاته 
وأضاليله 
وتخبطاته 
مما قال في رسالته هذه ، 
أو في طامته الكبرى 
" الذخائر المحمدية " . 

إنه بذلك يمهد لأن يكون خليفة للإمام العربي ،
 قائد العصبة الهاشمية ، 
والسدنة العلوية ، 
والساسة الحسنية ، والحسنية .
 ذلك الذي لا يسمح لأحد بزيارته 
إلا لمحمد علوي مالكي ، 
ومن كان على شاكلته .

 وقد سبق أن أوردنا ما جاء في 
قرار هيئة كبار العلماء 
من علاقة المالكي 
بقائد هذه الفرق
الصوفية المتطرفة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الرابعة :*

عند قوله :
 إن القيام لتصور شخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهن .
وقد سبق أن انتقد القائلين بحضور الحضرة النبوية للمجالس روحاً وجسداً ،
 وتحدث بما يشعر أنه يرى أن الحضور النبوي إنما هو بالروح فقط ، 
لأن روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم جوّالة سيّـاحة في ملكوت الله سبحانه وتعالى ،
 وأنه يمكن أن يحضر مجالس الذكر ومشاهد العلم والنور .

وهذا من المالكي 
تخبط في القول 
وتناقض في الإيراد ، 
فحضور الروح المجالس غير التصور الذهني .
 وعلى افتراض التسليم بما ذكره المالكي
من أن القيام في المولد إكباراً وتقديراً لمن تم تصوره في الذهن .
أفلا يعتبر هذا القيام ضرباً من 
الهوس
 والحمق 
والتصرف الجنوني ; 
حينما يتصور الذهن فتقوم الأعضاء 
 بتقديم الاحترام لمجرد التصور الذهني ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لنفترض أن المالكي
 كان حاضراً في مجلس من المجالس العامة ، 
ثم تذكر أباه وتصوره تصوراً ذهنياً ،
 فقام في المجلس أمام الحضور ،
 ثم جلس ، 
فسُئل عن ذلك 
فأجاب بأن قيامه احتراماً لأبيه المتوفى ، 
حيث تصوره في هذا المجلس تصوراً ذهنياً ،

 أيسلم له أحد بصحة هذا التصرف ،
 وصدوره من عاقل ؟

أم يلتفت بعضهم إلى بعض 
متسائلين عما أصاب صاحبهم 
من لوثة في عقله 
ووسوسة في صدره ؟ . 

ومثل هذا التصرف تصرف من يحكي على نفسه ،
 لأنه يتصور من يحاكيه في ذهنه ،
 ثم يحاكيه ،
 والمجتمع يعرف أن هذا التصرف
 مبدأ مرض عقلي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*استحسان* *المالكي* *القيام في* *المولد* *لعدة وجوه* 
*جرى مناقشتها ثم ردها*
 

ثم انتقل المالكي بعد ذلك 
إلى ذكر وجوه استحسان القيام في المولد ،
 فقال :

 *الوجه الأول*
 أنه جرى عليه العمل في سائر الأقطار والأمصار ،
 واستحسنه العلماء شرقاً وغرباً ،
 والقصد به تعظيم صاحب المولد الشريف صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وما استحسنه المسلمون فهو عند الله حسن ،
 وما استقبحوه فهو عند الله قبيح ،
 كما تقدم في الحديث .اهـ .

 
لا ندري ما هي أقطار المالكي وأمصاره ؟ ،

 وإن كنا نظن أنه يعني تلك البلدان 
التي وجد فيها أجناس من أهل الطرق الصوفية،
 ووجد فيها الكثير من المشاهد القبورية ، 
التي يرتادها من يتمسح بها 
ويطلب البركة من أهلها ،
 أولئك الذين جرى منهم العمل ،
 حينما يقيمون الموالد ،
 فيقومون عند قرآءة قصة المولد . 

ونعتقد أن المالكي يعجز كل العجز
 عن أن يعطينا قطرأً واحداً ،
 ومصراً واحداً في
الصدر الأول من الإسلام 
في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة، 
أمثال أهل المدينة ومكة والطائف والكوفة
 والبصرة والقاهرة ودمشق 
وغيرها من مدن الإسلام 
المنتشرة شرقاً وغرباً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنه الآن يستطيع أن يعطينا 
الكثير من الأقطار الإسلامية مع الأسف ، 
بعد أن انتشرت البدع والمحدثات ، 
وأقيمت القباب والمباني الضخمة على القبور ، 
وأصبحت بعض هذه المشاهد يضاهي الحج إليها
 الحج إلى بيت الله ; 
في قيمة ذلك في نفوس حجاجها وعدد من يقصدها ،
 وعقيدة آميها ، 
وفيمن قصدوه وحجوا إليه ، 
كما هو الحال في النجف وفي طنطا وبنها ، 
وفي غيرهما ،
 وذلك حصائد ما زرعه
 القرامطة والرافضة والفاطميون والنصيريون وغيرهم . 
فهل يعتبر المالكي 
عمل هؤلاء حجة فيما ذكره ؟ .

اللهم إنا نستخلفك 
في عقلية المالكي ،
 وفي عقيدة المالكي ،
 وفي العلم الشرعي 
الذي أخذه المالكي من مدارس حكومته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأيُّ المسلمين استحسنوا ذلك ؟ 
أهم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 الذين هم أشد الناس محبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأقواهم تصوراً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أهم التابعون الذين عاصروا أصحاب رسول الله ، 
ورأوا ما يعمله أصحاب رسول الله ،
 ورووا ما قاله أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أم هم أتباع التابعين 
من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة
 من الأئمة الأربعة ، 
ورجال الحديث ،
 ورجال التفسير،
 ورجال التاريخ والسير ،
 ومن كان معاصراً لهم من الزهاد والعباد ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أم أن الاستحسان 
من القرامطة والفاطميين 
والروافض والإسماعيليين والعلويين 
والقاديانيين والتيجانيين ، 
وغيرهم وغيرهم 
من الفرق القبورية والصوفية ،
 ومن قلَّدهم بغير علم ؟؟!!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لقد استنكر المسلمون البدع والمحدثات 
واستقبحوها ،
 وعظموا أمر أوزار القائمين عليها
 بما في ذلك بدعة المولد جملة وتفصيلاً ،
 مستضيئين في ذلك
 بالنصوص النبوية الصريحة الواضحة الثابتة ،
 وبآثار الصحابة في ذلك ، 

وقد تقدم لنا الكثير من أقوال أهل العلم
 في ذلك في مختلف العصور، 
في عصر الشاطبي وابن رجب والعز بن عبد السلام ،
 وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن حجر
 و ابن النحاس 
وغيرهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا 
يتحدث عن المولد وعن بدعة المولد
 فيقول إجابة عن سؤال وجه إليه عن حكم المولد ، 
وأول من فعله ، 
وأي الموالد أحرى وأحسن للقرآءة ،
 فيقول :

( هذه الموالد بدعة بلا نزاع ، 
وأول من ابتدع الاجتماع لقراءة قصة المولد 
أحد ملوك الشراكسة بمصر ، 

ولم نطلع على قصة من قصص المولد النبوي الشريف 
إلا ورأينا فيها كثيراً من الأخبار الموضوعة )[1] اهـ .

 =========
[1]  - المجلد 4 ، ص 1243 ، فتاوى رشيد رضا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في موضع آخر من الفتاوى ما نصه :

( سئل الحافظ ابن حجر عن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي 
هل هو بدعة أم له أصل ،
 فأجاب بقوله :
أصل عمل المولد بدعة ، 
لم تنقل عن أحد من السلف الصالح من القرون الثلاثة ،
 ولكنها مع ذلك قد اشتملت على محاسن وضدها ،
 فمن جرد عمله في المحاسن وتجنب ضدها كان بدعة حسنة ، 
ومن لا ; فلا  .

وأقول :

 إن الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى حجة في النقل ،
 فقد كان أحفظ حفاظ السنـّة والآثار ، 
ولكنه لم يؤت ما أوتي الأئمة المجتهدون من قوة الاستنباط ، 
فحسبنا من فتواه ما تعلق بالنقل ، 

وهو أن عمل المولد بدعة 
لم تنقل عن أحد من سلف الأمة الصالح 
من أهل القرون الثلاثة ، 
التي هي خير القرون بشهادة الصادق المصدوق
صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله ،

 ومن زعم بأنه يأتي في هذا الدين بخير مما جاء به رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وجرى عليه ناقلوا سنته بالعمل ;
 فقد زعم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لم يُؤد رسالة ربه على الوجه الأكمل .

كما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله تعالى ،

وقد أحسن صاحب عقيدة الجوهرة ،
 في قوله :
وكل خير في اتباع من سلف 
 وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما قول الحافظ :

إن من عمل فيه من المحاسن وتجنب ضدها
 كان عمله بدعة حسنة ، 
ومن لا فلا ;

ففيه نظر ،
 ويعني بالمحاسن قراءة القرآن ، 
وشيء من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في بدء أمره من ولادته وتربيته وبعثته ،
 والصدقات ، 
وهي مشروعة لا تعد من البدع ، 
إنما البدعة فيها جعل هذا الاجتماع المخصوص ،
 بالهيئة المخصوصة ،
 والوقت المخصوص ،
 وجعله من قبل شعائر الإسلام
 التي لا تثبت إلا بنص الشارع ،
 بحيث يظن العوام الجاهلون بالسنن 
أنه من أعمال القرب المطلوبة شرعاً ، 
وهو بهذه القيود بدعة سيئة ،
 وجناية على دين الله تعالى ،
 وزيادة فيه تعد من شرع ما لم يأذن به الله ،
 ومن الافتراء على الله ، 
والقول في دينه بغير علم .

 فكيف إذا وصل الجهل بالناس إلى تكفير تاركه ،
 كأنه من قواعد العقائد المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة ،
 أليس يعد في هذه الحال ، 
وبين هؤلاء الجهال ،
 من أكبر كبائر البدع
التي تقوم الأدلة على كونها من الكفر بشرطه ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن الزيادة في ضروريات الدين القطعية وشعائره ; 
كالناقص منها ،
 يخرجه عن كونه هو الدين الذي جاء خاتم النبيين 
عن الله تعالى القائل فيه 
{ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ } ،

 فهو تشريع ظاهر مخالف لنص إكمال الدين،
 وناقض له،

 ويقتضي أن مسلمي الصدر الأول 
كان دينهم ناقصاً أو كفاراً .

 وقد ورد أن أبا بكر وعمر وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم
 قد تركوا التضحية في عيد النحر
 لئلا يظن الناس أنها واجبة ،
 كما ذكره الإمام الشاطبي في الاعتصام  وغيره [1]. 

أفلا يجب بالأولى
 ترك حضور هذه الحفلات المولدية ،
 وإن خليت من القبائح ، واشتملت على المحاسن ) 

=========
[1]  - انظر ص 276 ، ج 2 ، من " الاعتصام " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال :

 ( فكيف إذا كانت مشتملة على بدع ومفاسد أخرى ،
 كالكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في سيرته وأقواله وأفعاله ، 
كما هو المعهود في أكثر القصص المولدية ،
 التي اعتيد التغني بها في هذه الحفلات .

وأما القيام عند ذكر وضع أمه له صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وإنشاد بعض الشعر أو الأغاني في ذلك ،
 فهو من جملة هذه البدع ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد صرح بذلك
الفقيه ابن حجر المكي الشافعي، 
الذي يعتمد هؤلاء العلويون على كتبه في دينهم
 فقال عند ذكر الإنكار على من يقوم عند قرآءة 
{ أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ }[1] ،
 لما ورد في ذلك ،
 بسبب قد زال
 ما نصه :

 ( ونظير ذلك فعل كثير عند ذكر مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ووضع أمه له من القيام ، وهو أيضاً بدعة
لم يرد فيه شيء )

إلى أن قال 
( فإن البدعة التي تعتريها الأحكام الخمسة ،
ويقال أن منها حسنة وسيئة ،
هي البدع في العادات ،

 وأما البدع في العبادات
فلا تكون إلا سيئة ، 
كما صرح به المحققون ) [2] اهـ .

=========
[1]  -  سورة النحل ، الآية : 1 .
[2]  - انظر ج 5 ، ص 2112 ، من  فتاوى رشيد رضا  .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذكر المالكي الوجه الثاني فقال :

*الوجه الثاني
* 
أن القيام لأهل الفضل مشروع ثابت بالأدلة الكثيرة من السنة ، 
إلى آخر قوله .
 
ونقف معه عند هذا الوجه وقفتين :

*إحداهما :
*
 أن القيام في مجالس المولد 
لم يكن لأهل الفضل بصورة محسوسة ،
 كدخول ذي فضل أو علم أو جاه مجلس قوم ما ; 
فيقوم أهل ذلك المجلس احتراماً وتقديراً لذلك الداخل ; 
ليسلموا عليه ويصافحوه ، 
وإنما القيام في مجالس الموالد
لأمر ادعائي وهمي ،

 لا يمكن لأي مجتمع ذي وعي عقلي أن يقرّه ، 
أو يضفي عليه صفة التصرف العقلي المقبول ،

 فإذا أضيف إلى هذا القيام 
ما ينبغي أن تشتمل عليه هيئة تلك المجالس 
من وضع بخور وطيب في وسط حلقة الجلوس ، 
وماء معطر ويستحسن أن يكون من زمزم ; 
لتقوم الحضرة النبوية عند حضورها بالشرب من ذلك الماء ، 
والتطيب من ذلك الطيب ، 
كملت عندنا صورة التصرف اللاعقلي . 
وإن أنكر المالكي ما للطيب والماء والبخور 
من قصد مخصوص بالحضرة النبوية ، 
فإن لتقية الروافض رائحة فيما يكتب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانية :*

عند قوله :
 إن القيام لأهل الفضل مشروع وثابت بالأدلة الكثيرة من السنة .

ونقول للمالكي 
بأن المسألة فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم ،
 فكما أن هناك أدلة من السنة قد تدل على مشروعية القيام ،
 فإن هناك أدلة شرعية أخرى صريحة وواضحة 
تدل على خلاف ذلك ،

 ومنها ما روى الترمذي بإسناده 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه ،
 قال :
لم يكن شخص أحب إلينا 
من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وكانوا إذا رأوه لم يقوموا ; 
لما يعلمون من كراهته لذلك. 

وقال حديث حسن صحيح غريب ،
 وقد أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود والحاكم ،
 وقد ذكره الحافظ في الفتح 
وذكر تصحيح الترمذي له ،
 وأقره على تصحيحه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وروى الترمذي أيضاً بإسناده إلى أبي مجلز ،
 قال خرج معاوية ، 
فقام عبدالله بن الزبير وابن صفوان حين رأوه ،
 فقال : اجلسا 
سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
من سرّه أن يتمثل له الرجال قياماً
 فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .

قال الترمذي وهذا حديث حسن .
 وقد أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وللترمذي عن أبي أمامة قال : 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متوكئاً على عصا ،
 فقمنا ، 

فقال :
 لا تقوموا كما تقوم الأعاجم ،
 يُعظم بعضها بعضا .

وأخرجه أيضاً أبو داود وابن ماجه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن المباركفوري 
في كتابه " تحفة الأحوذي "
 في حكم القيام 
شرحاً لهذه الأحاديث ما نصه :

 اعلم أنه قد اختلف أهل العلم
 في قيام الرجل للرجل عند رؤيته ،
 فجوّزه بعضهم كالنووي وغيره ،
 ومنعه بعضهم كالشيخ أبي عبدالله بن الحاج المالكي ، وغيره .

وقال النووي في الأذكار :

 وأما إكرام الداخل في القيام ،
 فالذي نختاره أنه مستحب ، 
لمن كان فيه فضيلة ظاهرة ،
 من علم أو صلاح أو شرف أو ولاية ونحو ذلك ، 
ويكون هذا القيام للبر والإكرام والاحترام ، 
لا للرياء والإعظام ،
 وعلى هذا استمر عمل السلف والخلف ،
 وقد جمعت في ذلك جزءاً ،
 جمعت فيه الأحاديث والآثار
 وأقوال السلف وأفعالهم الدالة على ما ذكرته ،
 وذكرت فيه ما خالفها ، 
وأوضحت الجواب عنه ،
 فمن أشكل عليه من ذلك شيء ،
 ورغب في مطالعته ، 
رجوت أن يزول إشكاله ،

انتهى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلت ، 

وقد نقل ابن الحاج ذلك الجزء في كتابه " المدخل " ،
وتعقب على كل ما استدل به النووي ، 
فمن أقوى ما تمسك به 
حديث أبي سعيد عند الشيخين :

إن أهل قريظة نزلوا على حكم سعد ،
 فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه فجاء فقال :
 قوموا إلى سيدكم الحديث .

وقد أجاب عنه ابن الحاج بأجوبة منها :

 إن الأمر بالقيام لغير ما وقع فيه النزاع ،
وإنما هو لينزلوه عن دابته ، 
لما كان فيه من المرض ، 
كما جاء في بعض الروايات ،

انتهى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الحافظ : 

قد وقع في مسند عائشة عند أحمد
 من طريق علقمة بن وقاص عنها ، 
في قصة غزوة بني قريظة ، 
وقصة سعد بن معاذ ومجيئة مطولاً، 

وفيها قال أبو سعيد:

 فلما طلع قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

قوموا إلى سيدكم فأنزلوه ،

وسنده حسن .

وهذه الزيادة تخدش الاستدلال بقصة سعد
 على مشروعية القيام المتنازع فيه ،

انتهى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما تمسك به النووي

 حديث كعب بن مالك في قصة توبته وفيه :
 فقام إليّ طلحة بن عبدالله يهرول، 
فصافحني وهنأني.

 وأجاب عنه ابن الحاج ;
 بأن طلحة إنما قام  لتهنئته ومصافحته ، 
ولو كان قيامه محل النزاع لما انفـرد به .
فلم ينقـل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام له ،
 ولا أمر به ، 
ولا فعله أحد ممن حضروا ، 

وإنما انفرد طلحة لقوة المودة بينهما ، 
على ما جرى به العادة ،
 أن التهنئة والبشارة و نحو ذلك ،
 تكون على قدر المودة والخلطة ،
 بخلاف السلام 
فإنه مشروع على من عرفت 
ومن لم تعرف .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما تمسك به النووي حديث عائشة ،

 قالت :
 ( ما رأيت أحداً كان أشبه سمتاً ودلاً وهدياً 
برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فاطمة ، 
كانت إذا دخلت عليه قام إليها ، 
وأخذ بيدها فقبلها وأجلسها في مجلسه ،
وكان إذا دخل عليها قامت إليه 
فأخذت بيده فقبلته وأجلسته في مجلسها ) .

أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم ،

وأجاب عنه ابن الحاج

باحتمال أن يكون القيام لها 
لأجل إجلاسها في مكانه إكراماً لها ،
 لا على وجه القيام المنازع فيه ، 

لا سيما ما عرف من ضيق بيوتهم،
 وقلة الفرش فيها ، 

فكانت إرداة إجلاسه لها في موضعه 
مستلزمة لقيامه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما تمسك به النووي 

ما أخرجه أبو داود عن عمرو بن الحارث ، 
أن عمر ابن السائب حدثه
 أنه بلغه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان جالساً يوماً ، 
فأقبل أبوه من الرضاعة ،
 فوضع له بعض ثوبه فقعد عليه ،
 ثم أقبلت أمه فوضع لها شق ثوبه من جانبه الآخر ، 
فجلست عليه ،
 ثم أقبل أخوه من الرضاعة 
فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأجلسه بين يديه .

وأجاب عنه ابن الحاج

 بأن هذا القيام ،
 لو كان محل النزاع
لكان الوالدان أولى به من الأخ ،
 وإنما قام للأخ إما لأن يوسع له في الرداء أو المجلس . 

قلت 
هذا الحديث معضل 
كما صرح به ابن المنذري في تلخيص السنن ،
 فلا يصلح للاستدلال . 

وتمسك النووي بروايات أخرى ،
 وأجاب عنها ابن الحاج 
بأنها ليست من محل النزاع . 
والأمر كما قال ابن الحاج ،
 وأجاب النووي عن أحاديث كراهية قيام الرجل للرجل ، 
بما لا يشفي العليل ،
 ولا يروي الغليل 
كما بينه ابن الحاج مفصلاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلت

 حديث أنس المذكور 
يدل على كراهية القيام المتنازع فيه ، 
وهو قيام الرجل للرجل عند رؤيته ، 

وظاهر حديث عائشة يدل على جوازه ،
 وجواب ابن الحاج عن هذا الحديث غير ظاهر ، 

واختلف في وجه الجمع بينهما ،
 فقيل حديث أنس محمول على كراهة التنزيه ،
 وقيل هو محمول على القيام على طريق الإعظام ،  

وحديث عايشة على القيام من سفر ،
 أو للتهنئة لمن حدثت له نعمة ، 
أو لتوسيع المجلس ،
 فهو جائز بالإتفاق .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نقل العيني في شرح البخاري
 عن أبي الوليد بن رشد ، 
أن القيام على
أربعة أوجه :

الأول محظور،
 وهو أن يقع لمن يريد أن يُقام له تكبراً 
أو تعاظماً على القائمين إليه.

والثاني مكروه ،
 وهو أن يقع لمن لا يتكبر ولا يتعاظم على القائمين ، 
ولكن يخشى أن يدخل نفسه لسبب ذلك ما يحذر ،
 ولما فيه من التشبه بالجبابرة. 

والثالث جائز،
 وهو أن يقع على سبيل البر والإكرام 
لمن لا يريد ذلك ، 
ويؤمن معه التشبه بالجبابرة . 

والرابع مندوب ،
وهو أن يقوم لمن قدم من سفر، فرحاً بقدومه ،
 يُسلم عليه ،
 أو إلى من تجددت له نعمة فيهنئه بحصولها ، 
أو مصيبة فيعزيه بسببها ، 

انتهى .


وقال الغزالي

القيام على سبيل الإعظام مكروه ،
 وعلى سبيل البر والإكرام لا يُكره ، 

قال الحافظ في الفتح 
هذا تفصيل حسن ) اهـ [1] .

============
[1]  -  انظر الجزء الثامن " تحفة الأحوذي " ، ص 29 – 33 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر الوجه الثالث بقوله :

*الوجه الثالث :
* 
ورد في الحديث المتفق عليه 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطاباً للأنصار : 
قوموا لسيدكم .
 وهذا القيام كان تعظيماً لسيدنا سعد رضي الله عنه ، 
ولم يكن من أجل كونه مريضاً ،
 وإلا لقال قوموا إلى مريضكم ، 
ولم يقل إلى سيدكم ،
 ولم يأمر الجميع بالقيام ، 
بل أمر البعض .اهـ .
 

هذا الحديث أجاب عنه ابن الحاج إجابة
 ذكرها ابن حجر في الفتح فقال :

 وقد اعترض عليه الشيخ أبو عبدالله بن الحاج ،
فقال ما ملخصه:
لو كان القيام المأمور به لسعد هو المتنازع فيه;
 لما خص به الأنصار ، 
فان الأصل في أفعال القُرَب التعميم ،

ولو كان القيام لسعد على سبيل البر والإكرام ،
 لكان هو صلى الله عليه وسلم أول من فعله ،
 وأمر به من حضر من أكابر الصحابة ، 

فلمّا لم يأمر به ، ولا فعله ولا فعلوه ; 
دل ذلك على أن الأمر بالقيام
 لغير ما وقع فيه النزاع ،

 وإنما هو لينزلوه عن دابته ،
 لما كان فيه من المرض ،
 كما جاء في بعض الروايات ، 

ولأن عادة العرب أن القبيلة تخدم كبيرها ،
 فلذلك خصَّ الأنصار بذلك دون المهاجرين ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مع أن المراد بعض الأنصار لا كلهم ، 
وهم الأوس منهم ،
 لأن سعد بن معاذ كان سيدهم دون الخزرج ، 
وعلى تقدير تسليم أن القيام المأمور به 
حينئذ لم يكن للإعانة ; 
فليس هو المتنازع فيه ،

بل لأنه غائب قدم ،
 والقيام للغائب إذا قدم مشروع .

قال :

 ويحتمل أن يكون القيام المذكور 
إنما هو لتهنئته بما حصل له من تلك المنزلة الرفيعة ،
 من تحكيمه والرضا بما يحكم به ،
والقيام لأجل التهنئة مشروع أيضاً .
 إلى آخر ما ذكره مما يطول إيراده .[1] .

============
[1]  -  انظر الجزء 11 ، ص 51 ، فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا الوجه والوجه الثاني والوجه الرابـع ; 
كلها تدور حول حكـم القيـام للرجـل ،
 للتقدير  والإكرام والإجلال ،
ولا يخفى ما في المسألة من خلاف بين أهل العلم ، 

و قد ذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله
 في شرحه حديث الأمر بالقيام لسعد رضي الله عنه
 ملخص ما في المسألة من خلاف ،
 وما بين العالمين الكبيرين النووي وابن الحاج
 من أخذ ورد في الموضوع ،
 جرى منا ذكر ملخصه
 فيما ذكره المباركفوري
 في كتابه " تحفة الأحوذي " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذكر المالكي الوجه الخامس بقوله :

*الوجه الخامس*
 قد يقال :
 إن ذلك في حياته وحضوره صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وهو في حالة المولد غير حاضر . 

فالجواب عن ذلك : 
إن قارئ المولد الشريف مستحضر له صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بتشخيص ذاته الشريفة ، 
فهو عليه الصلاة والسلام
قادم في العالم الجسماني من العالم النوراني ;
 من قبل هذا الوقت بزمن الولادة الشريفة ،
 وحاضر عند قول التالي :
 فولد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بحضور ظلي ،
هو أقرب من حضوره الأصلي ،
 ويُؤيد هذا الاستحضار التشخيصي و الحضور الروحاني
أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام متخلق بأخلاق ربه ، 

وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث القدسي : 
أنا جليس من ذكرني .
 وفي رواية أنا مع من ذكرني .
 فكان مقتضى تأسيه بربه ، وتخلقه بأخلاقه ، 
أن يكون صلى الله عليه وسلم حاضراً مع ذاكره
 في كل مقام يذكر فيه بروحه الشريفة ،
 ويكون استحضار الذاكر ذلك
 موجباً لزيادة تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم .اهـ .
 


لنا مع المالكي في هذا الوجه الذي ذكره 
وقفتان :

*الوقفة الأولى* :

عند قوله : 
قد يقال إن ذلك في حياته وحضوره صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهو في حالة المولد غير حاضر .

إننا نؤكد على المالكي
إن كان محباً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولسنـّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما يرغبه ، 
وينشرح له صدر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 
أن يرجع إلى الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فيما رواه أنس وأبو أمامه ومعاوية ،
فهي صريحة في نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن القيام ،

 ومعرفة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من أن ذلك 
مما يكرهه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وأنهم لذلك لا يقومون له 
إذا حضر مجلسهم ،
 هذا في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

فإذا افترضنا أن روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تشترك مع المحتفلين بالمولد ;

فهل من الأدب مع روحه صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن نقابلها بما تكره ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إننا نكرر ما قلناه 
بأن المالكي يتخبط فيما يقول 
- وإن كنا نعذره في ذلك ، 
لأن هذه عادة وطريقة أهل البدع والمحدثات -

 فتارة يقول إن القيام تعظيم لكمال تصوره صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذهن ، 
ومثلنا لمسألة التصور والقيام تعظيماً لذلك التصور 
بما يعطي الكفاية من الإزدراء والسخرية بعقول أهل هذا النظر . 

وتارة يقول بحضور روحه الشريفة مجالس الذكر ، 
وذكرنا خطأ هذا الاعتقاد 
وخطورة القول به على العقيدة ،
 وأنه أوسع الأبواب للدجل
  والابتداع 
والتخريف
 وانتهاك حرمات العقول .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الوقفة الثانـية :*

 عند قوله :
 بأن مقتضى تأسيه بربه أن يكون حاضراً مع ذاكره
 في كل مقام يذكر فيه بروحه الشريفة .
 

لا شك أن المالكي ينطلق بقوله هذا
 من عقيدته أن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
مقام ألوهية وربوبية ،

 فهو يقول طالما أن الله تعالى يقول :
 أنا جليس من ذكرني ،
أنا مع من ذكرني ،
 فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بمقتضى تأسيه بربه كذلك ،
 جليس من ذكره 
وهو [ مع ] من ذكره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المالكي بما قرأناه له 
في كتابه ( الذخائر المحمدية )

 من أن الخلق خلقوا لأجل محمد ،
 وأن محمداً له علم شامل ،
يعلم الروح 
والأمور الخمسة التي اختص الله تعالى بعلمها،
 وأن له مقاليد السموات والأرض ،
 وأن له حق الإقطاع في الجنة ،
 وأنه نور لا ظل له في شمس ولا قمر،
 وأنه حيّ الآن تعرض عليه أعمال أمته ،
 ويصلي في قبره بأذان وإقامة ،
 ويصوم ويحج ،
 إلى آخر ما ذكره
 مما جرى استعراضه في كتابنا هذا ،
 مما هو مناقض
لمقتضى قول الله تعالى:

{ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 
هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَسُولاً }[1] .

وقوله تعالى : 

{ قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ 
وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ 
إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ
 وَمَا أَنَا إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ }[2] .

===========
[1]  -  سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 93 .
[2]  -  سورة الأحقاف ، الآية : 9 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن المالكي بحكم عقيدته في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ما ذكرناه عنه مما أورده في كتابه ،
 وأشرنا إلى صفحات ذلك من الكتاب نفسه ;
لا يُستغرب منه 
أن يجعل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
من القدرة ما لله تعالى ، 

فيقول :
 بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
معنا أينما كـنا ،

فهذا في معنى قوله :
 ( بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حاضر مع ذاكره
 في كل مقام يذكر فيه بروحه الشريفة ) اهـ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا شك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم متأدب بأدب القرآن ،
 إلا أن ذلك مقيد بطاقته وقدرته البشرية ،
 إلا فيما يثبت به النقل الصريح 
من خصوصيات له صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
مما هو فوق الطاقة البشرية ،
 فيجب إثبات ذلك والإيمان به 
كمعجزة من معجزاته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ولا يجوز لنا إثبات خلاف ذلك
 بطريق القياس 
أو الأولوية 
مما يخرجه عن محيط البشرية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*مولـد* *ابن الدبيـع 
وما فيه من* *منكرات*

 
ثم انتقل المالكي إلى فصل ختامي ، 
استعرض فيه الكتب المصنفة في قصة المولد ، 
وأثنى على أصحابها . 
وقد ذكر فيما ذكر أن قصة المولد عبارة عن استعراض
 لسيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من ولادته حتى وفاته .اهـ

وإذا كان كذلك ، 
فنحن نعتز ونفتخر باقتناء الكتب المصنفة
 في سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ونعتبر أسعد وقت 
هو الوقت الذي نقضيه في تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى ،
 ومدارسة سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وما اشتملت عليه من جوانب الإشراق الصافية ، 
من إيمان ثابت وصبر صادق ،
 وتضحية بالغالي والنفيس ، 
وجهاد في سبيل الله ، 
ونصح للأمة ، 
وأداء كامل للرسالة ،
وشكر لله تعالى ،
 حتى تورمت قدماه صلى الله عليه وسلم من العبادة ،
 واحتساب لما يناله من الأذى والمشقة 
في سبيل إبلاغ الرسالة ، 
وتفصيل لما أجمله كتاب الله ،
 وبيان شامل لكل خير ينفع أمته ،
 ولكل شر يضر أمته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإذا كان من أهل العلم من ألف كتاباً 
في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشمائله ،
 وما يتلى في بيوته من آيات الله والحكمة ،
 وجاء من سمى ذلك مولداً ، 
فإذا لم يشتمل ذلك الكتاب 
على مثل ما اشتملت عليه كتب المالكي ، 
وأخصها كتابه الذميم ( الذخائر المحمدية ) 
من المبتدعات 
والشركيات
 والمنكرات ،

ولم يقصد مؤلف ذلك الكتاب التاريخي لحياة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أن يتلى ليلة المولد ،
حيث إن في قصد ذلك اعترافاً بمشروعية مجالس المولد ،
 المتفق عليها من القائلين بها أنفسهم أنها بدعة ،
 إذا لم يكن شيء من ذلك ;
فهل يجوز الاعتراض على مؤلفات 
في سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهل يجوز الاعتراض 
على من استهدف في تأليفه
 إظهار حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للأمة ; 
حتى يحصل لها الاقتداء والتأسي والاتعاظ والاعتبار ، 
والتخلي بأخلاق الإسلام ، 
والتأدب بآداب القرآن ، 
ومحاولة التحلي بما تحلى به صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من كريم الأخلاق ونبل الشمائل ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد ذكر المالكي أن ممن ألف في قصص المولد :
 الحافظ وجيه الدين عبدالرحمن الشيباني اليمني
 المعروف بابن الدبيع ،
 وقد صنف مولداً نبوياً مشهوراً في كثير من البلاد . اهـ .


 لقد سُئل عن هذا المولد
الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا بسؤال هذا نصه :

من أحد أهالي جوهر في جنوب ميلاي ،
 أنكر أحد طلبة العلم وهو رجل غريب قرآءة قصة الموالد النبوية للديبعي ، 
ولعله غير المحدث بدعوى أن فيها كذباً وخرافات ، 
والقصة المذكورة مما يداوم على قرآءتها للعوام
 عدد وافر من الذين يعتقـد فيهم الولاية ،
يقـولـون للعوام أن روحانية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلـم 
تحضره من أوله إلى آخره ، 
وتحضر في غيره عند القيام فقط ،
 فترى هجيري أهل هذه البلاد قصة المولد المذكورة ،
 فهي قد مرت على سمع الجم الغفير من العلماء ،
 ولم ينكرها غير الرجل المذكور ،
 فهل هو مصيب ، أم لا ؟ .

فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله :

( الصواب ما قال ذلك الطالب الغريب ، 
ولعله من الغرباء الذين ذكروا في حديث مسلم : 

" يبدأ الدين غريباً وسيعود غريباً كما بدأ 
فطوبى للغرباء " .

 وقد قرأت طائفة من هذه القصة ،
 فإذا بصاحبها يقول في فاتحتها : 
فسبحانه تعالى من ملك ،
أوجد نور نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من نوره ،
 قبل أن يخلق آدم من الطين اللازب ،
 وعرض فخره على الأشياء ، 
وقال هذا سيد الأنبياء وأجل الأصفياء وأكرم الحبائب ،
 قيل هو آدم أنيله به أعلى المراتب .
 ثم ذكر إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى بمثل هذه الأسجاع الركيكة ،
 فهذا كذب صريح على الله تعالى ،
 لم يروه المحدثون .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم رأيته يذكر في ( ص 6 – 7 )
 حديثين أحدهما عن ابن عباس ، رفعه :

أن قريشاً كانت نوراً بين يدي الله تعالى
 قبل أن يخلق آدم بألفي عام ،
 يسبح الله ذلك النور ،
 وتسبح الملائكة بتسبيحه ، إلخ . 

وهذا كذب ظاهر أيضاً ، 
وقريش كانت قبل الإسلام مشركة ، 
وعند ظهور الإسلام 
كان منها أشد الناس كفراً وإيذاءً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وصداً عن سبيل الله ،
 فما معنى ذلك الأصل النوراني 
الذي يناقضه هذا الفرع الظلماني ؟ ..

 والثاني أثر عن كعب الأحبار لا يصح ،
 وقد سماه مؤلف القصة حديثاً لجهله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما قول
 قراء هذه القصة من المحتالين على الرزق
بدعوى الولاية ; 

أن روحانية المصطفى تحضر مجالسهم
 التي يكذبون فيها عليه ;

 فمثله كثير من أولئك الدجالين ،
 ولا علاج لهذا الجهل إلا كثرة العلماء بالسنـّة ،
 والدعاة إليها بين المسلمين ،
 وذلك بساط قد طوي ، 

وإن كثيراً من المسلمين ليعادوننا 
ولا ذنب لنا عندهم ،
 إلا الانتصار للسنـّة السنيـّة ،
 والدعوة إلى الله ورسوله بالحق
لا بالأهواء ) [1] .

============
[1] -  انظر الجزء 2 ، ص 464  من فتاوى محمد رشيد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا مولد ابن الديبع ، 
وهو المولد المشهور في كثير من البلدان ; 
كما يذكر ذلك المالكي . 

وقد اقتطف لناالشيخ محمد رشيد رحمه الله 
مقتطفات قد تدل على صحة وحقيقة 
ما يقوله السائل عن الطالب الغريب ;
 بأن في قصة مولد ابن الديبع كذباً وخرافات ،
 وقد يكون هذا المولد نموذجاً للموالد الأخرى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد تحصلنا على نسخة من مولد ابن الديبع ،
 مما أخرجه وعلق عليه محمد علوي المالكي ،
 وهو منسوب إلى الحافظ المحدث عبدالرحمن الشيباني ،
 فوجدناه هو المولد الذي اطلع عليه
 الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله ،
وسخر منه واستهزأ بمؤلفه ،
 ووصفه بالجهل ، 

وفيه الحديثان اللذان أنكرهما الشيخ محمد رشيد .
 ولعل المالكي قد تصرف في الحديث الأول فحذف منه :
إن قريشاً كانت نوراً بين يدي الله تبارك وتعالى . 

وقد رأينا في مولد السخاوي هذه العبارة مثبتة 
من حديث ابن عباس ، 
وذكره السخاوي عن القاضي عياض في الشفاء بلا سند . 

ويظهر لنا أن المالكي حينما تصرف
بحذف ما حذف من الحديث ; 
كان يقصد من ذلك تمرير هذا الحديث
 دون أن يكون فيه
 ما يلفت النظر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسواء عندنا صدر ذلك المولد عن ابن الديبع المحدث الشهير ،
 أم صدر عن غيره بذلك الاسم ،
 أم انتحل اسم ابن الديبع ليكون في ذلك ترويج لهذا المولد ;

فالواجب على طالب العلم أن يعرف الرجال بالحق،
لا أن يعرف الحق بالرجال ،

ولعل الله سبحانه وتعالى يتيح لنا فرصة أخرى
 لنتتبع كتب الموالد التي استعرضها المالكي ، 
ونقول عن كل مولد ما يظهر لنا فيه من حق أو باطل ، 
جاعلين في الاعتبار غض النظر عن مؤلفه مهما كان ، 
فإن الرجال يعرفون بالحق 
كما قلنا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد ، 

فقد انتهت وقفاتنا مع المالكي 
في رسالته البتراء ، 

ونكرر أسفنا وتأثرنا من القسوة
التي آثرنا أن يشتمل عليها أسلوبنا
 في رد ترهاته وأباطيله ،

ويعلم الله أن الباعث لهذا الأسلوب القاسي 
الغيرة لحق الله ، 
والغضب مما يغضب الله ، 
والتقرب إليه تعالى
 برد ما ينافي تحقيق التوحيد وكماله ، 
والاقتداء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في حماية جناب التوحيد ، 
وسد كل ذريعة توصل إلى انتهاك حرماته ، 
والتمعّـر غيرة لله 
في نسبة ما هو محض حق الله لغير الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*نصيحتي* *للمالكي*

وكم كنت أتمنى أن يكون المالكي 
وهو يذكر أنه أحد أسباط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ; 
أن يسلك مسالك جده صلوات الله وسلامه عـليه ; 
في تقـدير الله حق قـدره ، 
وإنزال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 المنزلة التي أنزله الله إياها ، 

فلا إفراط ولا تفريط ،
 ولا غلو ولا تنطع ،
 ولا إطراء ولا تفيهق ،

 فهو عبد الله ورسوله ، 
أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين بشيراً ونذيراً ،
وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً :

 { قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ
وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلا بِكُمْ  }[1] .
 
==========
[1] -  سورة الأحقاف ، الآية : 9 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

{ قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ
 يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ } [1] .

{ قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي 
هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا رَسُولا } [2] .

 { وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ 
قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ } [3] .

 
==========
[1] -  سورة الكهف ، الآية : 110 .
[2] -  سورة الإسراء ، الآية : 93 .
[3] -  سورة آل عمران ، الآية : 144 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

( إياكم والغلو ،
 فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم الغلو ) .

 ( لا تطروني 
كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ،
 إنما أنا عبد 
فقولوا 
عبدُ الله ورسوله ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

( قولوا بقولكم أو بعض قولكم 
ولا يستهوينكم الشيطان ) .

 ( هلك المتنطعون .
 هلك المتنطعون .
 هلك المتنطعون ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أنصح المالكي أن يتقي الله ربه ،
 وأن يعرف قدر ربه الحيّ القيوم 
مالك الملك ذي الجلال والإكرام ،
 ربه الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء ،
 وهو يجير ولا يُجار عليه ، 
أحاط بكل شيء علماً ، 
وضمن لكل عامل حقه

 { فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ 
 وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ }[1] ،

 { لا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ أَحْصَاهَا }[2] ،

 صاحب الفضل والمنن والنعم ، 
أياديه لا تُعَد، 
ونعمه لا تحصى ،
 فسبحانه من إله عظيم ،
 وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .
 
==========
[1] -  سورة الزلزلة ، الآية : 7 – 8 .
[2]  -  سورة الكهف ، الآية : 49 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأتمنى من المالكي 
أن يجعل كتاب الله تعالى
 منهاج حياته العلمية والعملية ،
 وأن يجعل سنـّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نبراساً يستضيئ به فيما يقوله ويفعله ،
 وأن يجعل السلف الصالح
 من صحابة وتابعين وأتباعهم 
قدوته في الاتجاه ،

 وأن يترسم نهج ما كان عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،
 فذلك نهج الفرقة الناجية من النار .
 إنه بذلك يضمن سعادة الدنيا والآخرة ، 
ويرضي بهذا الاتجاه السليم طموحه ،
 فإن الطموح النافع للعبد حقيقة
 هو الطموح إلى ما فيه السعادة بالجنة
 والنجاة من النار .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنصح المالكي
أن يراجع مدلول قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:

  ( من التمس رضا الله بسخط الناس ;
 رضي الله عنه وأرضى الناس عنه ، 

ومن التمس رضا الناس بسخط الله ; 
سخط الله عليه وأسخط الناس عليه ).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنصح المالكي
أن يتنكب عن طرق البـدع والضلال ،
 فهي معـاول هدم  وتخريب ،
 وتمكين لإبليس واتباع إبليس
 أن يشوهوا محيا هذا الدين الحنيف ،
 ويدخلوا فيه الأفكار الوهمية ،
 والاستحسانات الصادرة من نفوس حاقدة ،
 أو عقول ساذجة ،
 مما يعتبر سبّـة على هذا الدين ،
 وثغرات نقص وازدراء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقد بالغ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
في التحذير عن الابتداع مطلقاً ،
 فقال :
  ( إياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،
 فإن كل محدثة بدعة ، 
وكل بدعة ضلالة ،
 وكل ضلالة في النار ) .

 وقال :
  ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا 
ما ليس منه
 فهو رد ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال :

  ( عليكم بسنتي
وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ، 
عضّوا عليها بالنواجذ ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال : 

 ( تركتكم على المحجّة البيضاء
  ليلها كنهارها
لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال : 

 ( افترقت  اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة ،
 وافترقت النصارى على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة ،
 وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ،
كلها في النار
إلا واحدة ،
 قلنا : من هي يا رسول الله ؟ ، 
قال : 
من كان على مثل 
ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : 

خط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  خطاً بيده ،
 ثم قال: " هذه سبيل الله مستقيماً " ، 

ثم خط خطوطاً عن يمين ذلك الخط  وعن شماله، 
ثم قال: 
" وهذه السبل ليس منها سبيل إلا عليه شيطان يدعو إليه " ، 

ثم قرأ : 
{ وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ 
وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ 
فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ }[1] ) .

رواه أحمد والنسائي والدارمي
 وابن حاتم والحاكم وصححه .

============
[1]  -  سورة الأنعام ، الآية : 153 .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأتمنى من المالكي
 وكل ما أتمناه نحوه في صالحه حالاً ومآلاً ;
 أتمنى أن يتخلى عما هو عليه 
من زعامة بدعية ، 
تتضح آثارها فيما يقدمه أتباعه السذج 
من الخضوع والخنوع،
 المتمثل في لحس أياديه ، 
والتماس البركات من أثوابه وآثاره ،
 وما يقدمه لهم من المنكرات 
والبدعيات 
والشركيات ،
 المتثمل نوعها في كتابه الذميم 
( الذخائر المحمدية ) ، 

فهذه زعامة وهمية
 ترتكز على قواعد الضلال 
والإضلال 
والادعاء ، 

وستكون عواقبها 
عواقب بقاء أبي طالب على ملة عبد المطلب ،

 وحينها سيتذكر المالكي 

قول الله تعالى :

 { وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ
 يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ * 
يَاوَيْلَتَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذ فُلانًا خَلِيلا *
لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَنِي }[1] .

============
[1]  -  سورة الفرقان ، الآية : 27 – 29

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقبل أن أختم كتـابي هذا ; 
يسرني إيراد خاتمـة ختـم بهـا فضيلة الشيـخ أبو بكـر الجزائري ، 
كتابه الإنصاف  فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف ،
 فقد قال جزاه الله خيراً : 

*خـاتـمــة :-*

لعل بعضاً ممن يقرأون هذه الرسالة قد يتساءلون قائلين :
 إذا كان المولد النبوي الشريف
بدعة محرّمة كسائر البدع ; 
لمَ سكت عنها العلماء وتركوها حتى ذاعت وشاعت ،
 وأصبحت كجزء من عقائد المسلمين ،
 أليس من الواجب عليهم أن ينكروها 
قبل استفحال أمرها وتأصلها ؟ 
ولمَ لمْ يفعلوا ؟؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونجيب الإخوة المتسائلين ،
 فنقول :

لقد أنكر هذه البدعة العلماء من يوم ظهورها ، 
وكتبوا في ردها الرسائل ،
 ومن قُدِّر له الإطلاع على كتاب 
المدخل لابن الحاج 
عرف ذلك وتحققه .

ومن بين الردود القيمة
 رسالة الشيح تاج الدين عمر بن علي اللخمي الإسكندري الفقيه المالكي ، 
صاحب شرح الفاكهاني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ،
 والتي سماها
 ( المورد في الكلام على المولد ) 
وسنثبت نصها في هذه الخاتمة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

غير أن الأمم في عصور انحطاطها
 تضعف عن الاستجابة لداعي الخير والإصلاح ;

 بقدر قوتها على الاستجابة لداعي الشر والفساد ، 

لأن الجسم المريض يؤثر فيه أدنى أذى يصيبه ،
 والجسم الصحيح لا يؤثر فيه إلا أكبر أذى وأقواه .

ومن الأمثلة المحسوسة
 أن الجار الصحيح القوي تعجز عن هدمه المعاول والفؤوس ،
 والجار المتداعي للسقوط يسقط بهبة ريح أو ركلة رجل . 

ولذا فلا يدل بقاء هذه البدعة وتأصلها في المجتمع الإسلامي
 على عدم إنكار العلماء لها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وها هي ذي رسالة تاج الدين الفاكهاني 
في تقديمها شاهد على ذلك :
 قال رحمه الله تعالى 
بعد أن حمد الله  وأثنى عليه بما هو أهله : 

 أما بعد :

 فإنه قد تكرر سؤال جماعة من المباركين
 عن الاجتماع الذي يعمله بعض الناس في شهر ربيع الأول
 ويسمونه المولد ، 
هل له أصل في الشرع ، 
أو هو بدعة وحدث في الدين ؟؟ 
وقصدوا الجواب عن ذلك مبيناً ،
 والإيضاح عنه معيناً 
فقلت وبالله التوفيق :

لا أعلم لهذا المولد أصلاً في كتاب ولا سنة ،
ولم يُـنقل عمله عن أحد من علماء الأمة ،
 الذين هم القدوة في الدين ،
 المتمسكون بآثار المتقدمين ،
 بل هو بدعة أحدثها المبطلون ،
 وشهوة نفس اعتنى بها الأكالون ،

 بدليل أنا إذا أدرنا عليها الأحكام الخمسة :
 قلنا إما أن يكون واجباً أو مندوباً أو مباحاً أو مكروهاً أو محرماً ، 

وليس هو : 
 بواجب إجماعاً ولا مندوباً ،
 لأن حقيقة المندوب ما طلبه الشارع من غير ذم على تركه ، 
وهذا لم يأذن فيه الشارع 
ولا فعله الصحابة 
ولا التابعون 
ولا العلماء المتدينون فيما علمت .

وهذا جوابي عنه بيـن يدي الله تعـالى 
إن عنه سُـئلت .

ولا جائزاً ولا بمباحاً ، 
لأن الابتداع في الدين 
ليس مباحاً بإجماع المسلمين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلم يبقَ إلا أن يكون مكروهاً أو محرماً ، 

وحينئذ يكون الكلام في فصلين ،
 والتفرقة بين حالين :

*أحدهما :*

 أن يعمله رجل من عين ماله لأهله وأصحابه في عياله،
لا يجاوزون في ذلك الاجتماع أكل الطعام ، 
ولا يقترفون شيئاً من الآثام .

هذا الذي وصفناه بأنه
بدعة مكروهة وشناعة ،
 إذ لم يفعله أحد
 من متقدمي أهل الطاعة ،
 الذين هم فقهاء الإسلام ، 
وعلماء الأنام، سرج الأزمنة، وزين الأمكنة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثاني :*

 أن تدخله الجناية ، وتقوى به العناية ، 
حتى يعطي أحدهم الشيء ونفسه تتبعه ،
 وقلبه يُؤلمه ويُوجعه ، 
لما يجد من ألم الحيف . 

وقد قال العلماء :

 أخذ المال بالحياء كأخذه بالسيف ،

 لا سيما إن انضاف إلى ذلك شيء من الغناء مع البطون الملآى ،
 وآلات الباطل من الدفوف والشابات ، 
واجتماع الرجال مع الشباب المرد ، 
والنساء الفاتنات إما مختلطات بهم أو مشرفات ، 
والرقص بالتثني والانعطاف ،
 والاستغراق في اللهو
 ونسيان يوم المخاف .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكذلك النساء إذا اجتمعن على انفرادهن ،
 رافعات أصواتهن بالتهتيك والتطريب في الإنشاد ، 
والخروج في التلاوة والذكر غير المشروع ، والأمر المعتاد ، 
غافلات 
عن قوله تعالى : 
{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ } ،

وهذا الذي لا يختلف في تحريمه اثنان ،
 ولا يستحسنه ذوو المروءة الفتيان ، 

وإنما يحلو ذلك لنفوس موتى القلوب ، 
وغير المستقلين من الآثام والذنوب . 
وأزيدك أنهم يرونه من العبادات ،
 لا من الأمور المنكرات المحرمات ، 
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون )[1] اهـ .

وأخيراً أتمنى من الله تعالى أن يهديه ، ويصلحه ،
 ويردّه إلى جادة الصراط المستقيم ، 
وآخر دعوانا 
أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ، 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين .

حرر في 3 / 8 / 1402 هـ

أعـده وكـتبه

عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع
القاضي بمحكمة التمييز بمكة المكرمة
وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء
 

===========
[1]  -  انظر : الإنصاف  ،  ص 53 – 55 . الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري* .*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*شـكـر واعتـذار*


قبل أن أضع القلم مودعاً القارئ العزيز ،
 أجد ضميري يطالبني وبإلحاح بالغ 
بأن أتقدم بشكري وتقديري إلى
 الرئاسة العامة لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد ،
 وعلى رأسها سماحة رئيسها الجليل ،
 العالم العامل ، المجاهد في الله حق جهاده ،
 شيخنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ،

 وفضيلة نائبه الصديق الشيخ ابراهيم بن صالح آل الشيخ ،
 وفضيلة كاتبه وأمين سره التقي الصالح
 إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن الحصين ، 
وفضيلة الدكتور الصديق الصدوق ،
 والجندي المجهول في ميدان العلم والدعوة إلى الله 
الشيخ محمد بن سعد الشويعر 
رئيس تحرير مجلة البحوث الإسلامية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لهؤلاء جميعاً ولغيرهم
 ممن كان له فضل النظر في هذا الكتاب قبل طبعه ،
 وتقديم الملاحظة والتوجيه والاستدراك ،
وأخص منهم شيخنا الجليل عبد الرزاق عفيفي ،
 والزميلين الشيخين :
 الشيخ عبد الله بن عبدالرحمن بن بسام ، 
والشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين . 

أقدم لهؤلاء جميعاً شكري  وتقديري ،
 والابتهال إلى الله تعالى ألا يحرمهم أجر ما يقومون به
 من مجهودات مشكورة في سبيل الدفاع عن 
عقيدة أهل السنـّة والجماعة ،

 وألا يحرمهم أجر ما قدموه لي من عون 
في سبيل خروج هذا الكتـاب ،
 كجزء من الدفاع عن هذه العقيدة ، 
والإبقاء على صفائها ووضوحها 
محجّـة بيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ،
 لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأكرر شكري وتقديري لفضيلة الدكتور محمد الشويعر ،
 فقد قام بالعبء الأكبر في سبيل إخراج هذا الكتاب
  في طبعة جيدة ومصححة ، 
فجزاه الله خيراً ،
 وثقّل بما قدمه موازينه يوم القيامة .

ولا أنسى
 وأنا لا أزال في موضوع شكر من يستحق مني الشكر ; 
أن أترحم على شيخنا الجليل الشيخ عبدالله بن حميد ،
 وأدعو الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته ،
 وألا يحرمه أجر ما في هذا الكتاب ،
 من دفاع عن العقيدة ، 
ورد للمنكر والضلال .
فقد كان رحمه الله ، 
وجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ، 
هو الموجه الأول لي في ذلك ،
 وهو المشير عليَّ بتولي الرد على المالكي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأعتذر للقارئ الكريم 
عن القصور في إيفاء الموضوع ما يستحقه
 من العناية العلمية في رد المنكر ، 

لا سيما من كان من القرآء 
على جانب قوي من الإحساس والشعور
بإنكار ما جاء به محمد علوي مالكي
 من المنكرات والضلالات ، 

فهذا مني جهد مقـل ،
وخير الصدقة جهد المقـل .

والله المستعان ، 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد
 وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


*المؤلف*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*المراجع والمصادر*

 
1 -  القرآن الكريم .
2 -  تفسير ابن كثير .
3 -  تفسير ابن جرير الطبري .
4 -  تفسير القرطبي .
5 -  صحيح البخاري .
6 -  صحيح مسلم .

7 -  سنن النسائي .
8 -  مسند الإمام أحمد .
9 -  سنن أبي دواد .
10 -  سنن الترمذي .
11 -  سنن ابن ماجه .

12 -  فتح الباري في شرح البخاري ، 
لابن حجر العسقلاني .

13 -  شرح صحيح مسلم ، للنووي .
14 -  منتقى الأخبار للمجد وشرحه نيل الأوطار ، للشوكاني .
15 -  قيام الليل ، لأبي عبدالله محمد بن نصر المروزي .
16 -  جامع العلوم والحكم  ، لابن رجب .
17 -  تحفة الأحوذي ، للمباركفوري .

18 -  كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد ،
 للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب .

19 -  فتح المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد ،
 للشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن .

20 -  مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ،
 جمع الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن قاسم .

21 -  اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ،
 لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .

22 -  الإعتصام ، للشاطبي .
23 -  المدخل ، لابن الحاج .
24 -  تنبيه الغافلين ، لابن النحاس .
25 -  المغنى ، لابن قدامه .
26 -  فتاوى محمد رشيد رضا .

27 - الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإجحاف ،
 لأبي بكر الجزائري .

28 -  ملف قرارات هيئة كبار العلماء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الكتاب الثالث

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات

[ داعية الشرك الصوفي
محمد علوي مالكي ] 

========

*حوار مع المالكي* 

*في ردِّ** ضلالاته ومنكراته*


*فضيلة الشيخ :* 
*عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

 
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=1225

============
 *محتويـات الكتـاب*
 
- مقدمة الكتاب
 لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز .

- تقديم وإعذار بقلم المؤلف .

- مقتطفات من قرار هيئة كبار العلماء في حق المذكور .

- نماذج من ضلالات المالكي ومنكراته 
منقولة من كتاب الذخائر المحمدية .

- تمهيد وتأصيل .
- رأي المالكي في حكم الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشته .
- رأي المالكي أن الاحتفال بالمولد لا يلزم أن يكون في ليلة مخصوصة ،
 ومناقشته بعدة وقفات .
- دعوى المالكي
 أن الاحتفالات بالمولد نوع من أنواع الدعوة إلى الله ومناقشته .

- عقيدتنا في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
طبقاً لما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله .

- منزلة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفوسنا .

- خيبة الأمل فيما عقدناه على المالكي من خير ونفع وصلاح .

- أدلة المالكي على جواز الاحتفال بالمولد ، ومناقشتها وردها :

- الدليل الأول :
 الاحتفال بالمولد تعبير عن الفرحة بالمصطفى ، 
ومناقشة المالكي بعدة وقفات انتهينا بها إلى بطلان ذلك الدليل .

- الدليل الثاني : 
كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعظم يوم ولادته بصيامه .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات انتهت إلى بطلانه .

- الدليل الثالث :
 أن الفرح به صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوب بأمر القرآن .
- مناقشته بذكر ما ذكره مشاهير المفسرين .

- الدليل الرابع :
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يلاحظ ارتباط الزمان بالحوادث الدينية ،
 وتمثيله بالأمر بصيام يوم عاشوراء .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الخامس :
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد بدعة حسنة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السادس :
 أن المولد يبعث على الصلاة والسلام المطلوبين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل السابع :
 أن المولد يشتمل على شيئ من سيرة الرسول والتعريف به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ورده .

- الدليل الثامن :
 أن الاحتفال بالمولد تعرض لمكافآته صلى الله عليه وسلم .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل التاسع :
أن معرفة شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم تستدعي كمال الإيمان به .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العاشر : 
أن تعظيمه صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروع .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي عشر :
 أن اليوم الذي ولد فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من يوم الجمعة ،
 وقد جاءت النصوص بفضل يوم الجمعة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثاني عشر :
 المولد أمر يستحسنه العلماء والمسلمون في جميع البلاد .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الثالث عشر :
 أن المولد اجتماع ذكر وصدقة .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الرابع عشر :
أن الله قص على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنباء الرسل لتثبيت فؤاده إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الخامس عشر :
 ليس كل ما لم يفعله السلف بدعة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل السادس عشر :
 ليست كل بدعة محرمة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل بعدة وقفات .

- الدليل الثامن عشر : 
احتجاجه بقول الشافعي ما أحدث وخالف نصاً فهو البدعة الضالة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل التاسع عشر : 
كل ما تشمله الأدلة الشرعية 
ولم يقصد بإحداثه مخالفة ولم يشتمل على منكر فهو من الدين .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل العشرون : 
الاحتفال بالمولد احياء لذكرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- الدليل الحادي والعشرون :
 مشروعية المولد إنما تكون فيما خلا من المنكرات المذمومة إلخ .
- مناقشة هذا الدليل ثم رده .

- افتراء المالكي على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بإجازته المولد .
- رد ذلك عليه بنقل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في البدعة ،
 ورده تقسيمها وإنكاره لمجموعة من البدع ومنها بدعة المولد .

- مفهوم المولد في نظر المالكي .
- مناقشة هذا المفهوم بعدة وقفات .

- رأي المالكي في القيام في المولد .
- مناقشة هذا الرأي بعد وقفات .

- استحسان المالكي القيام في المولد
 لمجموعة وجوه جرى مناقشتها ثم ردها .
مولد ابن الديبع ومافيه من منكرات .

فتوى الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في حكم المولد بصفة عامة .
ورأيه في مولد ابن الديبع .

- نصيحتنا للمالكي .
 فتوى للشيخ تاج الدين الفاكهاني في حكم المولد .
شكر واعتذار .

-المراجع
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151-40/
==============
ويليه الكتاب الرابع 
بعون الله وتوفيقه

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الكتاب الرابع

في الرد على شركيات وضلالات

[ داعية الشرك الصوفي
محمد علوي مالكي ] 

========

*الرد على الخرافيين
*

 
[ محمد علوي مالكي ]


*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور*
*سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي*
*جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

 *http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=537*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد لله رب العالمين ،
 وصلى الله وسلم على نبيِّنا محمَّد ،
وعلى آله ، وصحبه أجمعين*
*
وبعد*

 أخي العزيز 

    وصلتنى رسالتكم ،
 والحمد لله أنَّكم متمتِّعون بالصحة الجيدة ، 
وأنَّكم مستمرون في الدراسة ،
 ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يعينكم ،
 وأنْ تعودوا إلى أهلكم ، وبلادكم ، 
وأنتم في أحسن حال.

    والذي دفعني إلى هذه الرسالة الشفوية إليكم :
 هو ما كتبتم لي من السؤال 
عن ما وقع عندنا هنا في المملكة
من فتنة أثارها المدعو محمد علوي مالكي ؛ 

وتقول لي :
 إن *"**حوار مع المالكي**"*
 الذي ألَّفه *الشيخ عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع* وصلكم ، 
وقد استفدتم منه ،
 وتعجبتم ، أو بتعبيركم  "ذهلتم" من هذه الأمور ،
 وهذه الشركيات ،
 وهذه المنكرات ،
 وكيف أن هذا الرجل يرتكبها ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكن  - كما تقولون – وصلكم كتاب ؛
 بل بالأحرى عدة كتب أهمها :
 كتاب *"الرد على بن منيع"* 
الذي ألَّفه يوسف هاشم الرفاعي الكويتي ، 

وتقول أيضاً :
 أنَّه وصلكم أخيراً كتابان
 ألَّف أحدَهما رجلٌ من البحرين سماه *"إعلام النبيل"* ، 
والثاني : ألَّفه اثنان من المغاربة وسمَّياه 
"*التحذير من الاغترار بما جاء في كتاب الحوار*" ،

وتطلب مني باعتباري – كما ذكرتَ – 
متخصِّصاً في العقيدة ، 
ومقيماً هنا في البلاد ؛
 بأن أكتب إليك مرئياتي عن هذا الموضوع ، 
وعن حقيقة الخلاف بيننا وبين الصوفية ،
 وهل الصوفية تعتبر هي أهل السنة والجماعة 
كما يزعم هؤلاء ؟ 

وبقية الأسئلة التي  - إن شاء الله - 
سآتي عليها من خلال هذه الرسالة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأنا - يا أخي - أعتذر لك عن الكتابة ؛
 لأنَّ مطلبك هذا الذي طلبتَه أن أكتبه ؛
 يحتاج إلى رسالةٍ ،
 وكما تعلم أنني مشغول جداً برسالتي التي أحضِّرها الآن ،
 فكيف أستطيع أن أكتب لك رسالة أخرى 
عن التصوف ، ونشأته ،
 وعن الخلاف بيننا وبين  أهله !! 
هذا كلامٌ طويلٌ جدّاً ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونحن أحوج ما نكون 
إلى المنهج العلمي ، التفصيلي ،
 الذي ينبني على الأدلَّة ، 
والذي يتثبت ،
 والذي ينقل مِن كتب هؤلاء القوم ،
 ويتتبع أصول هذه الفرق جميعاً ليردَّ عليها
 ردّاً علميّاً ، صحيحاً ، سليماً ،
 وهذا يتطلب جهداً كبيراً ،

 وأمَّا مجرد خطبة عابرة ، 
أو نقد عابر ؛ 
فهذا من الممكن أن يكون في وريقات ،

لكن الذي أراه أنَّنا – نحن – 
أمام هجمة صوفيَّة شديدة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكما ذكرتم لي سابقاً - عندكم في أمريكا - 
تلاحظون أنَّ التصوف بدأ ينتشر ، 
وبدأ كمحاولة للصدِّ عن سبيل الله تعالى !

أي أنَّ الأمريكي الذي يريد الدخول في الإسلام
 يقال له :
 ادخل في هذا الدين !
 فيدخل في التصوف ،
 فيُحرم المسلمون منه ، وربما ينفرون!
 - كما حدثْتني عن بعضهم - 
لأنَّه إذا رأى
 ما في التصوف مِن الخرافات ؛
 ينفر مِن الإسلام نهائيّاً وينفِّر غيره ،

 ويقول لهم :
خرافات النصرانيَّة أخفُّ مِن خرافات الإسلام، 
وهذا  - والعياذ بالله –
 مِن صور الصدِّ عن سبيل الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولاشك - يا أخي - لديَّ 
أنَّ وراء ذلك مؤامرات يحيكها أعداء الإسلام من اليهود ، والنَّصارى ، 
مستغلِّين هؤلاء الصوفيَّة 
الذين كثيرٌ منهم 
زنادقة متسترون 
يريدون هدم الإسلام مِن الداخل ،

 وعندما أقول ذلك 
لا تفهم منِّي 
أنَّني أقول إنَّ كلَّ مَن يحضر المولد زنديق !
أو كل مَن يحب الطرق الصوفية زنديق ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ليس هذا هو المقصود ،

 المخدوعون كثيرٌ  بالدعوات ،
 ولكن نحن نتحدث عن التصوف كفكرة ،
 وكعقيدة لها جذورها القديمة ،
 ولها فلسفاتها المستقلة ،
 ونتحدث كيف دخلتْ في الإسلام ،
 وكيف خُدع بها أكثر هذه الأمة ،
 فالذي نحكم عليه هي الصوفيَّة ،

 وأنتم تعرفون "الثيوصوفية" .
   "الثيوصوفية"، هذه التي في أمريكا ،

والتي عرَّفها صاحب *المورد العربي الإنجليزي 
*زهير بعلبكي 
بأنَّها فرقة حديثة ، نشأت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ،

 وليست في الحقيقة حديثة
 بالمعنى الذي ذكره *"المورد"* ، 
"الثيوصوفية" قديمة ، 
وسأتحدث عنها - إن شاء الله -
 عندما أبدأ بموضوع 
"نشأة التصوف".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن بخصوص سؤالكم أنت وزملائكم في المركز ،
 وبعض إخوانكم في الله من المسلمين في أمريكا 
عن حقيقة ما جرى مِن هذه المشكلة ،
 وعن موقف هؤلاء الذي دافعوا عن المالكي بخرافاته،
 وهو أنَّهم كثيرون -كما تقولون - .

أقول لكم - يا أخي - : 

ما جرى مع المالكي ليس في حاجةٍ 
إلى أن يدافع عنه أحد على الإطلاق،
 لأنَّ المسألة :
مسألة اعتراف وإقرار ، 
والاعتراف هو سيِّد الأدلة ، 
هذه حقيقة معروفة ،
فمحمد علوي المالكي اعترف هو بنفسه 
في محضرٍ رسمي
أمام *الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد رحمه الله ، 
والشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله ، 
ورئيس الحرمين* ،
 وكُتب هذا الاعتراف في محضرٍ رسميٍّ ،
 والمعاملات محفوظة ،
 ولدى الإفتاء ،
 ولدى مجلس القضاء الأعلى، 
ولدى شئون الحرمين ، 
معاملات ، وصور ، وملفات لهذه القضية ، 
فيها اعترافات الرجل ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرجل معترف بأنه ألَّف *"**الذخائر**" ، 

*وكتاب* "**الذخائر**"
*ليس هو الذي ألَّفه* ؛

*لانَّ كتاب *"الذخائر"* عندي ،
 ومذكور فيه – وأنا الآن أفتحه أمامي –
 ما يدل على أنَّ هذا الكتاب
مِن تأليف والده
 في صفحة 33 منه ؛ 

لأنَّه يقول إنَّه سافر إلى المدينة ، 
واطلع على المخطوط عام 1354هـ ،
فهذا على ما هو معروف من عُمُر محمد علوي مالكي 
أنَّه لم يكن قد ولد في تلك الفترة ، 
أو على أكثر تقدير أنَّه مازال طفلاً ؛ 

فالذي كتبه إذاً هو أبوه ، 
المهمُّ أنَّه اعترف بأنَّه ألَّف هذا الكتاب ، 
وأنَّه له ، 
وما فيه من الأمور الشركية : 
يقول :
 إنَّني نقلتُها عن غيري ، وأخطأتُ ! 
وفاتني أن أنبِّه على أنَّها شركٌ
 
- يمكنك مراجعة صفحة (12) ،
 وصفحة (13) 
من كتاب الحوار للشيخ ابن منيع - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما دام الرجل اعترف ،
 ومادام المتهم المجرم الجاني اعترف ،
 فما الدَّاعي إلى أن يأتي أحدٌ ويدافع عنه،

ممكن ادَّعى الإكراه !!؟

 كان ينبغي ويجب عليه أن يبين ،
وأن يقول :
أنا أُكرهت على ذلك ،
 وأن ينشر ذلك في داخل المملكة ، 
أو في خارجها ،
 أو يقوله للنَّاس إذا جلس معهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أمَّا نحن فكما تعلم 
كم يُقطع من الرقاب في الحدود ، 
عندما تقطع رقاب ، أو أيدي ، أو يُجلد ، 
بناء على الإقرار أمام قاضي عادي 
في محكمةٍ شرعيَّةٍ من المحاكم في المملكة ؟
فينفَّذ الحدُّ على المجرم 
بإقراره أمام هذا القاضي ، 
ربما يكون قاضي حديث العهد ،
 خرِّيج كليَّة ،

 فما بالك برئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى !؟ 
وبرئيس الإدارات العلمية ، والبحوث ، والإفتاء !؟ 
وبرئيس الحرمين الشريفين !؟
ومَن حضر معهم مِن العلماء 
– وهم كبار العلماء في المملكة - !؟.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هل يخطر ببالكم – يا أخي – 
أنَّ هؤلاء العلماء يتواطئون جميعاً ، 
ويتفقون على أن يفتروا على الرجل محضَراً ،
 وينسبوا إليه فيه أنَّه اعترف ، 
وأنَّه أقـر أنَّ هذا شرك !؟ 
كيف يمكن هذا
 وهُم سجَّلوا عليه اعترافه ، 
وهم ليسوا محل التهمة ،
 وليس هناك مِن داعٍ لأن يظلموه!؟

ولو أنَّه أنكر تأليف الكتاب بالمرَّة لقالوا ذلك ،
كما ذكروا أنَّه أنكر كتاب *"أدعية وصلوات"* – مثلاً - ،
 ذكروا أنَّه أنكره في هذا المحضر ، 
والمحضر أصبح الآن  وثيقة تاريخية .

هذه الإدارات الثلاثة بالإضافة إلى مجلس الوزراء ؛ 
تحتفظ – جميعاً – بطبيعة الحال 
بأرقام لهذا المحضر
 وبملفات له .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمَن اعترف ،
 ومَن أقر بأنَّ هذه الأمور شركٌ 
لا يحقُّ له 
- فضلاً عن أحدٍ من اتباعه الذين يعيشون في المغرب ،
 أو في البحرين ، 
أو في الكويت ، أو غيره -
أن يدافع عنه ،
أو أن يقول إنَّه مظلوم ،
أو أن يتنحَّل له العلل ، والمعاذير 
- هذا بالنسبة له في ذاته -.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

القضية الأخرى : 
قد تكون قضية جزئيَّة ، أو فرعيَّة ،
 لكنَّها مهمَّة من ناحية أخرى ، 
وهى قضية نسب الرجل !!

   تقولون :
 أنَّه ما كان ينبغي للشيخ ابن منيع أن يشكك في نسب الرجل !

 أنا أقول لكم - يا أخي - :
 أنتم تعرفون الوضع عندنا هنا ، 
تعرفون الأشراف المقيمين عندنا في الحجاز ، 
وتعرفون كم مِن الأُسَر يتبرأ منها الأشراف
 الموجودون حاليّاً في مكة ، 

يتبرؤون مِن أُسَرٍ كثيرةٍ  
ويقولون :
 إنَّ هذه الأُسَر تدَّعي النَّسب لآل البيت
وليست منَّا ! 
إمَّا أنَّهم ليس عندهم شجرة،
 أو أنَّ شجرتهم مكذوبة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتعرفون ما فعله
 " العبيديون القرامطة " 
في بلاد المغرب
 مِن ادعائهم النَّسب الشريف ، 
وهم ليسوا منه،

 فهذه - يا أخي - ليست القضية قذف
 كما يزعم هؤلاء المغفلون ، 
يقولون إنه قاذف !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا جاءنا رجل مِن جنس القوقازي ، 
أو الجنس الصيني ،
 أو من أي بلدٍ ،
 وادَّعى أنَّه مِن أهل البيت ؛

 فنحن – على كلامه –
 أمام خيارين :

 إما أن نقول نعم ،
 هذا مِن آل بيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وإما أن نقول لا ، 

فيقولون : أنتم قذفتموه !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا يا أخي
 النسب هذا علمٌ معروفٌ ، 

وفى علم النَّسب 
يقال هذه القبيلة تنتسب إلى كذا ، 
ولا تنتسب إلى كذا ،
 وأخطأ من نسبها إلى كذا ،
 أو ادِّعاؤه أنَّ فلاناً مِن قبيلة كذا ليس صحيحاً !
 وإنما هو من قبيلة كذا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهم الآن لم يقذفوا أمَّ رجل معين 
بأنَّها - والعياذ بالله – زنت !

 ليس هذا هو القذف ، 
هذا تصحيحٌ للنَّسب ، 
هذا تطهير لنفس النَّسب الشريف ،

 وإلا لادَّعى كلُّ مدَّعٍ ما شاء، 

والنَّسب هذا يترتب عليه إرثٌ ، 
ويترتب عليه أحكامٌ مثل 
- ما تعلم - 
أنَّ آل البيت تحرُم عليهم الزكاة ،
 ولهم الخمس ، ولهم كذا ، 
كأحكام كثيرة تترتب ،
 وتتوقف على ثبوت ذلك ،

فكون الإنسان يتأكد منه 
هذا لا يعني القدح ،
ولا يعني الطعن ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكون الإنسان يشكِّك 
فيمن هو أهلٌ لأن يُشكَّك في نسبه ؛

أنا أقول لك بصريح العبارة : 

إنَّ الشيخ ابن منيع ربما ليس لديه الأدلَّة الكافية ، 
أو القراءة الكافية عن بعضهم، 

لكن أنا أقول إنَّه على حقٍّ ،
 على حقٍّ في التشكيك في نسب المالكي ، 

*بدليل :
*
*أولاً :*

   هناك أقرباء لمحمد علوي مالكي 
موجودون الآن في مكة ،
 وهم - مِن فضل الله - 
معتزلون لشركياته ، وضلالاته ، 

وهؤلاء يقولون : 

نحن نعرف أنَّ جَدَّنا مِن المغرب ، وقدِم إلى مكة .

   أمَّا قضية النَّسب ؛ 
فهذا أمر يعلمه الله سبحانه وتعالى ، 
غير متأكدين ، 
ولا يثبت ،
 ولا يجزمون في ذلك ،
 هؤلاء مِن نفس أسرته يجمعهم وإياه جَدٌّ واحدٌ .

هذا شيء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والشيء الآخر :*
  عندنا زعماء التصوف - يا أخي -
 ننظر إلى تاريخهم ، 
الرفاعي - مثلاً – كمثال : *هاشم الرفاعي* - الذي ردَّ على ابن منيع - 
يسمِّي نفسه يوسف السيد هاشم الرفاعي ،

ويذكر في كتابه *"**استدلالات من كتاب**" :* 
السيد أحمد الرفاعي مؤسس الطريقة الرفاعية، 

أحمد الرفاعي هذا
 يقول عنه الشعراني في "*الطبقات الكبرى**"* 
- وهو أكبر طبقات المتصوفة ، ومِن أوثق مراجعهم - 
يقول في ترجمته :

ومنهم : 
الشيخ أحمد بن أبي الحسين الرفاعي
 رضي الله تعالى عنه ،
 منسوبٌ إلى بني رفاعة  - قبيلة من العرب - ،
 وسكن أم عبيدة بأرض البطائح إلى مات بها رحمه الله !! .

انظر : 

رفاعة القبيلة المعروفة عندنا الآن في الحجاز هنا ؛
 هذه القبيلة
ما هي من قريش أصلاً ،
 فكيف يكون الرفاعي قرشياً !
 فضلاً عن أن يكون مِن آل البيت ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لو أنَّ رجلاً مِن أقرب النَّاس إلى آل البيت ، 
مثلاً رجل من بني أميَّة 
لا يجوز له أن يقول
 أنا مِن آل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
بمعنى أنَّه من ذرية الحسن والحسين ، أو غيرها ، 
وإن كان من نفس قريش ، 
ومِن أسرةٍ قريبةٍ مِن آل البيت لا يجوز له ،
 فكيف يجوز لرجل مِن "رفاعة" ؟

 بل الرفاعي هو لم يدَّعِ – فيما أذكر - ، 
وهذا الشعراني يقول إن رفاعة قبيلة من العرب
 منسوب إليها هذا الرجل .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* أيضاً* : 

الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في *"البداية والنهاية"*
 الجزء الثاني عشر في ترجمة أحمد الرفاعي ،

 يقول :
 إنَّه منسوب إلى رفاعة قبيلة مِن العرب ،
 هذا الرجل يدَّعي له بعض الصوفية 
أنَّه مِن آل البيت ويعملون له شجرة  ،

ومنهم ابن الملقن – مثلاً - 
في *"طبقات الأولياء"* 
 صفحة 93 ،

وأحد الرفاعية الموجودون في هذا العصر ،
 الذي ألَّف كتاباً وهو "أبو الهدى الصيادي" عنه ؛

 هؤلاء يقولون :
إنَّ الرجل مِن آل البيت ،
 ويعملون له شجرة !
 ويصرُّون على نسبته إليهم ،
 ويضعون أمام اسمه كلمة السيِّد ، 
أو سيدي ،

فإذاً نحن في الحقيقة من حقنا أن نشك ؛
 لأن هناك سوابق .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجدت فهرس كتاب
 الرد على الخرافيين
[ محمد علوي مالكي ]
بحمد الله تعالى
وروابط مباشرة لكل جزء من الكتاب

في موقع
الشيخ سفر الحوالي 
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...&contentid=680

وسوف أنقله في مقدمة الموضوع 
عندما أُفرد الكتاب في موضوع مستقل
بإذن الله تعالى

( أبو فراس السليماني )
===========

فهرس الكتاب

1 - المقدمة 

 حوار المالكي مع علماء المملكة 

 نسب محمد علوي المالكي  

 موقفنا من الكتب التي ردت على الشيخ ابن منيع وعلماء المملكة  

خلافنا مع الصوفية  

عقيدتنا في الرب تعالى  

 هل التصوف اليوم مجرد زهد وأذكار؟!  

 مصدر التلقي عند الصوفية 


2 - كلام العلماء الأبرار في فرق الصوفية الأشرار 

كلام أبو الريحان البيروني في الصوفية  

 أول من أسس دين التصوف  

الإمام الملطي يحكي ما قاله الإمام خشيش بن أصرم في الزنادقة  

 أقسام الزنادقة 

أبو الحسن الأشعري وموقفه من الصوفية  

تقسيم الإمام الرازي الصوفية  

الإمام عباس السكسكي وموقفه من الصوفية  


3 - نظرات في كتاب المختار لمحمد علوي مالكي 

 السري السقطي يخاطب الله!!  

 التلاعب بالأدعية المشروعة 

الكرامات عند الصوفية 

 الزهد في طلب الجنة 

الرياء الكاذب 

التقنينات المالكية 

العلم اللدني  

طريق من ذهب وأخرى من فضة 

التوكل والتواكل 

  رؤية الله عند المالكي 

 الخرقة عند الصوفية 

 العلم الباطن 

  قصة منامية لأحد أئمة الطائفة الرفاعية 

 من أخبار الحلاج  


4 - الاحتفال بالمولد عند الخرافيين 

 رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المولد يقظة عند الخرافيين 

 دفاع الرفاعي عن المالكي في مسألة الرؤية 


5 - أركان الطريق عند الصوفية 


6 - القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 

 أعمال القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 

الوحدة والتوحيد 

 رجال الغيب  


7 - الأولياء وكيفية عبادتهم 


8 - باب الكرامات المذكورة عند الصوفية 

كرامات ابن عيسى 

 كرامات محمد بن عباس 

 كرامات الضجاعي 

 كرامات شمس الدين الحنفي 

كرامات الدينوري 

 كرامات جاكير الهندي 

 كرامات عبد القادر الجزائري 

 كرامات الرفاعي 

 كرامات إبراهيم الخرساني 

 كرامات الأعزب 

 كرامات العيدروس 

 كرامات السقاف 

كرامات شعبان المجذوب 

 كرامات الأمباني 

كرامات علي الوحيشي 

كرامات أبي خودة 

كرامات إبراهيم الجيعانة 

كرامات النبتيتي 

كرامات الشوني 

 كرامات حسن الخلبوصي 

 كرامات حمدة 

كرامات ابن عظمة 

 كرامات إبراهيم العريان 

كرامات عبد الجليل الأرنؤوط 

 كرامات عبد العزيز الدباغ 

 كرامات علي العمري 

 كرامات الحداد 

 كرامات وحيش المجذوب 

كرامات أحمد بن إدريس 

 كرامات ابن أبي القاسم 

كرامات الأشموني 

 كرامات موسى بن ماهين 

كرامات محمد بن علي 

 كرامات البسطامي 

كرامات إبراهيم المجذوب 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن با علوي 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن الغناوي 

 كرامات الشيخ عبدالله 

 كرامات الصناديدي 

 كرامات أبو المواهب 

كرامات أبي السجاد 

كرامات علي الخلعي 

كرامات أبي رباح الدجاني 

 كرامات حسن سكر 

 كرامات أحمد بطرس 

 شطحات الكليباني 

 شطحات البكري 

شطحات الشاذلي 

 كرامات المجذوب 

 كرامات الهمداني 

 كرامات ابن عربي 

 كرامات الفرغل 

 كرامات السرهندي 

كرامات البطائحي 

 كرامات الأهدل 

 كرامات شهاب الدين آل باعلوي 

 كرامات العبدول 

 كرامات المرثي 

كرامات الأديمي 

 كرامات بهاء الدين النقشبندي 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن السقاف 

كرامات أحمد اليماني والنجم 

كرامات حسين أبو علي 

كرامات الزولي 

كرامات الخضري 

كرامات محمد وفا 

كرامات محمد بن أبي حمزة 

 كرامات الشويمي 

 كرامات الدقوسي 

 كرامات أحمد الزاهر 

كرامات الجاكي 

 كرامات التستري 

كرامات القناوي 

 كرامات الخواص 

كرامات البقال 

 كرامات البحيري 

 كرامات الهيتي 

كرامات القونوي 

كرامات الكوراني 

 كرامات باعباد الحضرمي 

 كرامات اليافعي 

 كرامات الجعبري

كرامات الكردي 


9 - الجهاد عند الصوفية 

10 -  توجيهات إلى المغترين بالصوفية
 
11 - الفوائد المستخلصة

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* أيضًا*: 

مثلاً الشاذلي :

 فالشاذليَّة الآن يدَّعون ما تدَّعيه الرفاعية 
أنَّ الشاذلي مِن آل البيت!

 بينما مثلاً ابن الملقن هذا نفسه 
الذي ذكر شجرة نسب الرفاعي ، 
يقول في ترجمته الشاذلي:
 اسمه : على بن عبد الله بن عبد الجبار بن يوسف
 أبو الحسن الهذلي الشاذلي  .    

   يقول : 
وقد انتسب في بعض كتبه 
إلى الحسن بن على بن أبى طالب .

هل لاحظتَ ؟ 
يعني :
هذا مِن هذيل ، وهذا من رفاعة ، 
وكلٌّ منهم يدَّعي أنَّه مِن ذرية الحسين أو الحسن 
أبناء على بن أبى طالب
فكيف يُصدَّق هذا ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول ابن الملقن :

 إنَّ الشاذلي ذكر نسبه ،
 ثم وصَّل ذكر هذا النَّسب إلى علي بن أبى طالب ، 

قال ابن الملقن :

وتُوقِّف فيه ، 

يعني :

 لا نستطيع أنْ نجزم بأنَّ الشاذلي أيضاً
 مِن ذرية الحسن ، 

وإنَّما هو مِن هذيل ،

 فإذا كان هذا مِن رفاعة ،
 وهذا مِن هذيل ،
 فأين هاتان مِن قريش ، 
فضلاً عن بني هاشم، 
فضلاً عن الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهما ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا يدل على أنَّ للعبيديين خلفاً كثيراً ،
 وأنَّ كثيراً مِن الملايين التي تنتسب إلى آل البيت في إيران ،
 وفي المغرب ، وفي حضرموت ، 
وفي بلاد كثيرة، 
كثيرٌ  منهم : 
نسبه غير صحيح ،
 بل قد ظهر حديثاً في مكة كتابٌ 
– طبع هذه السنَة – عن الأشراف ،
 وأنسابهم، 
وكما سمعتُ أنَّه مُنع ؛
 لأنَّه اعترَضَ عليه كثيرٌ مِن النَّاس. 

   والأشراف كما قلتُ لكم
 – وكما تعلمون وأنتم هنا - 
 أنَّ الأشراف  يتبرءون مِن كثيرٍ مِن الأُسر ، 
ومِن كثيرٍ مِن العائلات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فعلى كل حال : 

ما يتعلق بأنَّ فلاناً ليس نسبه صحيحاً ، 
أو غير صحيح ؛ 
ليس مستوجباً للقذف كما يفتري هؤلاء الدجالون ، 
وإلاَّ لكان ابن الملقن نفسه قاذفاً ،
 وهو مِن أئمتهم ،
 وكَتب في طبقاتهم ، 
ولكان الشعراني أول مَن قذف ؛
 لأنَّه يقول :
 إن أحمد الرفاعي من بني رفاعة ،
 القبيلة المعروفة ،
وليس مِن آل البيت .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فليكن عندكم معلوماً
 أن الصوفية يتسترون بالنسب الشريف ،
 وأنَّ هذه دعوى استفادوها من الشيعة ، 
بل سنعرض  - إن شاء الله - عما قليل - 
عندما أحدثكم عن نشأة التصوف -
 أن أصل التصوف هو التشيع ،

 أول ما وجد التصوف في صفوف الشيعة،
 ولذلك نجد الصلة بين التصوف و بين التشيع قوية جدّاً ،
 ونجد أنَّ كثيراً مِن الضلالات ،
 ومِن الخرافات المشتركة بين الطائفتين :
 خرافات مشتركة بالفعل ،
 ويجمع الطائفتين دعوى الغلو ، 
هؤلاء غَلَوا في "علي" ،
 وهؤلاء غَلَوا في الرسول محمَّد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أمَّا قضية رأيي - كما ذكرتم - 
ما رأيك في هذه الكتب ؟ 
وما رأيي في ردِّهم
 على الشيخ ابن منيع والعلماء في المملكة ؟ 

- فأنا يا أخي أقول لكم :
 إنَّ الشيخ ابن منيع جزاه الله خيراً ، 
والعلماء الذين كتبوا ،

 كتاب الشيخ ابن منيع بالذات ،
 الكتاب يركِّز على قضية المولد ،

وأحب أن أقول :
 إنَّ القضية التي نختلف نحن والصوفية فيها
 ليست هي قضية المولد، 
القضية أكبر من ذلك وأعظم .

الصوفية ديانة قديمة ،
 معروفة لدى الهنود ،
 ولدى اليونان القدماء ، 
ديانة قديمة جاءت ودخلت ، 
وتغلغلت في الإسلام باسم الزنادقة ، 
والزنادقة هم الذين أدخلوها في الإسلام 
باسم التصوف ،
 وباسم التعبد ، 
وباسم الزهد ، 

- كما سنعرض إن شاء الله - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالخلاف ليس محصوراً كما أراد الرفاعي ،
 وهذا البحريني ، والمغاربة ، 
ليس محصوراً في تعظيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، 

كتاب الرفاعي مِن أوله إلى آخره ،
 والآخر ، 
والثالث :
 هذه الكتب تتحدث عن منـزلة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وعن عظمة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وعن معجزات  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وعن خوارق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 إلى آخره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نقول :
 بغض النظر عمَّا احتوته هذه الكتب
 مِن الأباطيل ، 
ومِن المتناقضات ،
 ومن الشركيات : 

ليس الخلاف بيننا وبينهم 
في قضية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أبداً ، 
هذه جزئية ، 
نعم هي إحدى فروع الخلاف ،
 إحدى المسائل التي نختلف وإيَّاهم فيها ،
 أنَّهم غَلَوا ، واشتطوا ،
 حتى شابهوا النَّصارى ،

 ونحن اقتصدنا ، 
وعظَّمْنا رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بما عظَّمه الله به ،
 وبما صحَّ في سنَّته وسيرته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ليس الموضوع هو أنَّهم يحبون رسولَ الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر منَّا 
- كما يزعمون -
  الخلاف بيننا وبينهم ليس المولد ،
وليس في كيفية الذكر ،
ليس في أنواع التوسل التي أطالوا ، 
وأطنبوا في تفصيلها ، 
وليس في تعريف البدعة ،
 وأنَّها هل هي خمسة أنواع ،
 أو نوعين ، أو نوع واحد ،

لا يا أخي ؛

 الخلاف بيننا وبين الصوفية 
هو خلاف بين الإسلام 
وبين ديانة ، وثنية ، فلسفية ، قديمة ، 

خلاف في الربوبية ، والألوهية ،
 أهي لله وحده ،
أم له فيها شركاء
 كما يدَّعون !؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لأنَّ دعوى الصوفية أنَّ الربوبية ، والألوهية
 – كثيراً من حقائق الألوهية والربوبية – 
إعطاؤها للنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 أو للأولياء ،
 أو مَن يسموهم الصالحين ، 
وهذا : شركٌ أكبر ،
 لكن ليست هذه فقط !!

 يعني :
 الصوفية لم تكتف 
بأن تَصرِفَ الألوهية لهؤلاء ،
 وإنَّما صرفتْها للزنادقة ،
 صرفتْها للدجالين ،
للكهان ، 
للمشعوذين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولابد أنَّكم تعرفون الرجل الذي عندنا هنا في مكة ،
 والذي كان بعض النَّاس سألني
      - وأنتم عندنا -
 يقول هل أذهب لأتعالج عنده ؟
 وهو "الأهدل" يسمُّونه "السيد الأهدل"
          هذا هو شيخ محمد علوي مالكي ،
 رجلٌ خرافي ،
 ورجل يقول لهم  :
 أحضِروا تَيْساً أسود، 
واذبحوه ، ولا تذكروا اسم الله ، 
وافعلوا كذا ، وافعلوا كذا ، 
من الشعوذات ،
 ومن الكهانة ، 
ويُنجِّم الرجل والمرأة ، 
ويقول : نجم المرأة كذا ، ونجم الرجل كذا ،
 فإن كانت النُّجوم متطابقة
 فلا بأس أن تتزوجها ،
 وشعوذات ينقلها لنا العوام هنا في مكة ،
شعوذات غريبة ، 
هذه مِن مثل هذا الدجل ، 
ومن مثل هذه الشعوذة ،
يصرفون ربوبية الله ، وألوهيته :
للمشعوذين ، وللدجالين ،
المتعاطين السحر ،
 المتعاملين مع الجن ، 

الذين يقولون :
 نحن نعلم الغيب ،
 ويطلبون مِن المريدين 
أن يقدِّموا لهم العبوديات 
التي لا تليق إلا
 بالله سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نحن نعرف 
أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى 
وحده المتصرف في الكون ،
 هذه حقيقة لا يمكن أن يماري فيها أي مسلم ، 

ونعرف أنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى 
هو الذي عنده اللوح المحفوظ ،
 وهو الذي يمحو ما يشاء ، ويثبت ،
 وهو الذي يحي ويميت ،
 وهو الذي يعلم ما تسقط مِن ورقة 
في ظلمات البرِّ والبحر ،
 وهو الذي يفتح أبواب الجنَّة لمن شاء ،
 أو النار - والعياذ بالله - ، 
وهو الذي يسلب الإيمان مِن القلوب ،
 أو يضع فيها اليقين ،
 ولا أحدَ يملك ذلك غيره ، 
نحن نعتقد أنَّه سبحانه وتعالى 
هو الذي يغيث الملهوفين في الكربات ،
 وفى الظلمات،
ويعلم ما في سرائر القلوب ، 
وما تختلج به الخواطر ،
 إلى غير ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن هؤلاء هم يؤمنون - أو يقولون - :
 بأنَّ مِن أوليائهم مَن يتصرف في الأكوان ،

في حلقة الذكر الجيلانية يقولون :
 "عبد القادر يا جيلاني ،
يا متصرف في الأكوان " !!

إذا كان متصرف في الأكوان
 ماذا بقي لله سبحانه وتعالى؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسأنقل إليكم أدلةً كثيرةً جدّاً ، 
مِن كتاب الشعراني 
تدل على هذا الشرك الأكبر ،
 يذكرون :
 أنَّ هناك مَن يرى اللهَ ،
ومَن يخاطبُه اللهُ في الدنيا ، 
ومَن يكلِّمه ، 
ومَن يقول له هذا حلال ،
 وهذا حرام ،

 ويذكرون :
 أنَّ هناك منهم مَن يستأذن جبريل 
قبل أن يبدي رأيه، 

يأتي المريد يسأله فيقول :
أمهلني حتى أستأذن جبريل !!
 فيسأل جبريل فيجيبه !!
 وهذا إن شاء الله سأذكر لك بعضَها
 – إن أمكن بالجزء والصفحة - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يذكرون :
 أنَّ منهم مَن يمسك الشمس عن الغروب !

يذكرون :
 أنَّ منهم مَن يعلم مِن أسرار القرآن
ما لا يعلمه ملَكٌ مقرَّبٌ ،
ولا نبيٌّ مرسلٌ !

يقولون :
 إن الولي فلان كان يحك رأسه
بقائمة عرش الرحمن !

يقولون : 
إن فلاناً جاءه أحدُ المريدين
 وقال : لماذا لا تحج ؟ 
فقال :
هل يحج مَن تطوف حوله الكعبة !؟
 قال المريد : كيف ذلك ؟
 فقال : انظر، 
ورأى الكعبة وهى تطوف حول الرجل !! حول الشيخ !! 
وهى تغني – أي : الكعبة - 
وتقول : إن له رجالاً ،  دلَّلهم دلالاً ،
 وهي تطوف حوله !! .

   أشياء كثيرةٌ جدّاً 
إن شاء الله سأتعرض لبعضها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المقصود :

 أن بعضكم - بعض الشباب هناك في أمريكا وغيرها - 
يحسبون أنَّ التصوف مجرد زهد ، أذكار ، 
احتقار لمتاع الدنيا الفاني ، 
وبعضهم قد يتعاطف مع المتصوفة بناءً على هذا الاعتبار ،

الحقيقة يا أخي :

 ليس التصوف هو المولد ، 
وليس هو مجرد الذِّكر ، 
وليس هو الزهد
 - كما يدَّعون - ،
 وإنَّما الصوفية هي دينٌ آخر ،
 هي عالَمٌ آخر ،
 إذا دخله الإنسان وبدأ فيه :
 فعليه أن يخلع عقلَه عند عتبة الدخول ، 
وهناك يدخل في عالم غريب ،
 عالَمٌ يخيل إليك - عندما تقرأ في كتب طبقاتهم ، ورجالهم 
- تماماً أنَّك تقرأ في القصص الخرافيَّة ، 
مثل سيف بن ذي يزن ، مثل عنترة ،
 وكتب الأسمار، والأخبار ،
 وغير ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والذي أحب أنْ أقوله :
 أنَّ كتاب الرفاعي ، وكتاب البحريني ، 
وكتاب المغربييْن هؤلاء ؛ 
أنَّه جاء على خلاف الأصل
 عند الصوفية ، 
كيف هذا  ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الأصل عند الصوفية :
  أنَّ مصدر التلقِّي ، 
ومصدر المعرفة ؛
ليس هو الحديث ،
 ليس هو القرآن والسنَّة ؛ 

حتى يأتي هؤلاء فيقولون : 
الله تعالى قال كذا ، 
والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كذا ،
 وصحيح أنكم أنتم  تضعِّفون الحديثَ ؛ 
لكن نحن نصححه !

 والمسألة : خلافية ، 
ولا داعي للتكفير ! 
لماذا يكفِّر بعضُنا بعضاً في مسألة خلافية ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حديث نحن صححناه ، وأنتم ضعَّفتموه ، 
أو العكس ،
 فالمسألة بسيطة ، 
ونحن نهتم بحرب الصهيونيَّة ، والشيوعيَّة ،
ولا نختلف فيما بيننا …-
من مثل هذا الافتراء والدجل - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول :

منهج هؤلاء النَّاس :
ليس هو هذا ، 
أنت ترثي الإنسان عندما يحارب في غير ميدانه ،
 أو عندما يتكلف ما لا قِبَل له به .

   فالأصحاب هناك مع المريدين والشيخ 
يرقصون في الحضرة ! 
ويتلقون العلم اللدنِّي
 - كما يسمُّونه - 
العلم الحقيقي مباشرة ،
 وهذا جالس يقول :
 هذا الحديث صحيح ، وهذا ضعيفٌ ، وهذا كذا ! 

هذا خلاف الأصل ، 
هو مفروض أن يكون يرقص معهم 
يتلقَّى من هناك العلم على زعمهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأقول لك :

 إنَّ كلامك في قضية "أنك تقول :
 إن بعض الطلبة الكويتيين قالوا :
إن هاشم الرفاعي ليس هو الذي كَتَبَ الكتاب" ،
 نعم ، 
الحقيقة أنَّ معهم حقٌّ في ذلك
 لأنَّ أسلوب الكتاب يذكِّرني
 ببعض كتبٍ كتَبَها أناسٌ مِن المبتدعة ، 
وردُّوا بها على أهل السنَّة قبل خمس عشر سنة ، 
أو نحو ذلك ،
 وبعضهم أعرِف أنَّه موجودٌ في الكويت ، 
فلا شك أنَّ هناك تعاوناً ، 

ومِن أدلة التعاون : 
هذا التظافر الموجود ؛ هذا مِن المغرب ، 
وهذا مِن البحرين ،
 وهذا مِن الكويت ،
 وقالوا : واحدٌ – أيضاً – مِن مصر ،
 وواحدٌ مِن اليمن ،
 يقولون : 
ستخرج  - كما هو مذكور في هذه الكتب - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول: 

إنَّ هذا ليس أسلوب الصوفيَّة أصلاً ، 

أن يأتوا إلى الحديث ، ويصحِّحوه ، ويضعِّفوه ؛ 
ليأخذوا منه الحقيقة ، 
وليأخذوا منه العلم ، 

لا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

"الحلاج"  - إمامهم المتقدم –
 الذي قُتل بالزندقة  - 
بعد أن ثبت ذلك عنه –
ما كان يعتكف يتعبَّد ، ويدعو الله عز وجل ،
 فتنكشف له بعض الأشياء – مثلاً –
 ويقول : هذا علمٌ أطلعني الله عليه
لا ، 

ذهب إلى الهند ، 
ورأى سحرة الهند 
يقف الواحد منهم على رأسه الأيام الطويلة 
بدون أكل ، ولا شرب ، ولا نوم ،
 فتعلَّم هذه الرياضة منهم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا وقف على رأسه هذه الفترة :
 يدخل في المرحلة التي يسمونها ( المالوخوليا )
 تأتي له صور ، وخيالات مِن الجوع ،
 ومِن هذه الانتكاسة ،
 ومِن الشياطين ، 
ويخيَّل له بأشياء ، ومخاطبات، وكلام ،
 فيقول :
الله خاطبني !
 أو الرب كلَّمني !
 أو كذا ،

 ثمَّ يترقَّى إلى أنْ يقول : أنا الله !!
ما في الجبَّة إلا الله !!
 أو سبحاني سبحاني !! 
– كما قال هو ، والبسطامي   وغيرهم - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول 
– كما هو ثابت مِن أبياته في ديوانه - :

كفرتُ بدين الله والكفـرُ واجبٌ       
       لديَّ وعند المسـلمين قبيحُ

ومرةً ثانيةً ينتكس ، ويقول :

على دين الصليب يكـون موتي       
         فلا بطحاء أريـد ولا المدينة

يعني : 
يذكر أنَّه صليبيٌّ 

– والعياذ بالله - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فنفس ما وقع للحلاَّج ! 
عندما يقول هذا الكلام :
 قام علماء السنَّة
فكفروه بناءً على هذه الكفريات الشنيعة ،

 فقام المدافعون عنه 
– مثل ما قام الرفاعي يدافع عن المالكي – 

وتأولوا بعد أن عمل هذا العمل ،
 قالوا – أي: المتأولة – انتظروا لم تكفروه ؟ 
نحن نأتي لكم بأدلة !
 ثمَّ قالوا : نعم ، 
أبو نعيم في *"الحلية"* روى كذا ، 
أيضاً : عندنا ابن عساكر روى كذا ،
 عندنا كذا ، 
بعض هذه الأشياء استنتجوها ، 
وبحثوا عنها ،
وجدوها بعد أن قُتل الحلاج بسنواتٍ طويلةٍ ،
 الحلاج لا قرأها، ولا اطَّلع عليها ، 

ولا قال ما قال
 لأنَّه اطَّلع على الكتاب والسنَّة ،
 ثم استنتج منها هذا الاستنتاج ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بل أنا أضرب لك مثالاً
 فيه كتاب عندنا عن تاريخ الدولة الظاهرية
 اسمه *"**الدرَّة المضيئة**"* 
- موجود عندي ، والحمد لله -

 يذكر فيه أولَّ ما بدأتْ كلمة "سيدنا"
 - أشهد أنَّ سيدنا محمَّداً رسولُ الله ، 
متى بدأت هذه الكلمة في الأذان-

يذكر أنَّ أحد سلاطين المماليك 
رأى في المنام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فقال له : إذا أذَّنتَ فقل
 - أو قل للمؤذِّن إذا أذن يقول - 
أشهد أنَّ سيدنا محمَّداً رسول الله ،
 فلما استيقظ السلطان هذا ؛ 
أمر المؤذنَ أنْ يقول ذلك ، 
فسمعها بعضُ الخرافيِّين ،
والصوفيَّة فقالوا :
رؤيا حسنة،
 فاستحسنوا ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نحن الآن في هذا العصر عندما نقول :
هذه الكلمة لا تضاف في الأذان ؛

 يقولون : كيف لا تضاف ،
 وعندنا أحاديثُ صحيحةٌ 
على أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو سيد ولد آدم ،
 وأنَّه كذا ، وأنَّه كذا ؟ 
وأنتم تنكرون سيادة الرسول !
 أنتم تكرهون الرسول ! 
أنتم تعادون الرسول !

 فيهاجموننا بهذا الكلام ؛

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بينما أصلُ القضية 
لم يكن أنَّهم قرؤوا البخاري ومسلم ،
 وجدوا أحاديث السيادة ،
 وضعوها في الأذان ،

أصلها رؤيا ،

 فالصوفيَّة تعتمد 
في مصدر التلقِّي
 على المنامات ،
 على الأحلام ،
 على التخيُّلات ، 
على التكهنات ، 
على ما يسمونه "الذوق" ، 
أو الوَجْد ،
 أو الكشف ،

هذا هو مصدرالقوم .

فبعد ذلك يأتي مَن يفلسف هذه الأشياء
 التي ثبتت عندهم ،
 ووصلتهم من هذا الطريق،
 يأتي من يفلسفها ويقول إنَّ لها أصلاً ،
 إنَّها تقوم عليها الأدلة الشرعيَّة ،
 إنَّها مأخوذة مِن الكتاب والسنَّة ،
 ثم يزعمون - كما زعم الرفاعي - 
أنَّهم هم أهل السنَّة والجماعة ،
 وهم الذين على الحق ،

وأنَّ المخالفين لهم : 
مِن الخوارج ، أو مِن الغلاة ،
 أو مِن المتنطعين ،
 أو مِن التكفيريين ، 
إلى آخر هذا الهراء.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول :

 إنَّني سأستعرض معك الآن بعضَ الكتب 
التي تدل على أصل التصوف ،

 مثلاً بين يدي الآن كتاب للبيروني 
*"**تحقيق ما للهندي من مقولة مقبولة في العقل أو مرذولة**" ،* 
الكتاب ألَّفه أبو الريحان البيروني ،
 وهو ليس مِن أئمَّة أهل السنَّة والجماعة ،
 هو رجلٌ ، مسلمٌ ، مؤرِّخٌ ،
 تستطيع أن تقول  – بالأحرى – جغرافيٌّ ،
 ومتكلمٌ ، ومتفلسفٌ ،
ذهب إلى الهند يبحث عن أديانها ، 
وعن عقائدها ، ويكتب عن جغرافيتها ،
 وعن أرضها، وعن علومها ؛ 
هذا الرجل ألَّف الكتاب ، 
وذكر فيه حقائق لا يمكن أن يُتهم
 بأنَّه تواطأ فيها مع أهل السنَّة والجماعة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مثلاً :
 يقول في صفحة (24) ، 

منهم :
 مَن كان يرى الوجودَ الحقيقي للعلة الأولى فقط ،
 لاستغنائها بذاتها فيه ، وحاجة غيرها إليه ،
 وأنَّ ما هو مفتقر في الوجود إلى غيره :
 فوجوده كالخيال غير حقٍّ ، 
والحقُّ هو الواحد الأول فقط ،
 وهذا رأي السوفية – كتبها بالسين - ،
 وهم الحكماء ،
 فإنَّ سوف باليونانية : (الحكمة) 
وبها سمي الفيلسوف : بيلاسوفا ،
 أي : محب الحكمة ،

 ولما ذهب في الإسلام قوم إلى قريبٍ مِن رأيهم 
–أي : رأي حكماء الهند -  سُمُّو باسمهم – أي: الصوفيَّة - ،
 ولم يَعرف اللقبَ بعضُهم 
فنسبهم للتوكل إلى الصُفَّة 
وأنَّهم أصحابها في عصر النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ثمَّ صُحِّفَ بعد ذلك ، 
فصُيِّر مِن صوف التيوس ! الخ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول بعد ذلك :

 إنَّ المنصرف بكليته إلى العلة الأولى 
متشبهاً بها على غاية إمكانه : 
يتحد بها عند ترك الوسائط ، 
وخلع العلائق ، والعوائق .

   ويقول - في الوحدة هذه "وحدة الوجود" - :
 وهذه آراء يذهب إليها السوفية لتشابه الموضوع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يتكلم عن ديانة الهند ،
 وعن فلاسفة الهند - هؤلاء الملاحدة - ،
 ثم يذكر أنَّ الصوفيَّة يذهبون إليها لتشابه الموضوع .

فالرجل يقول : 
إن الصوفيَّة هم حكماء الهند ، 
وأنَّ اسمهم هو "السوفية" ، 
وأنَّ ما يُطلق عليهم مِن الأسماء ، 
أو يُطلق عليهم مما حدث للاسم مِن التصحيف 
– فقيل : إنَّه مِن الصوف أو غير ذلك - :
 هذا ليس له حقيقة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والقشيري نفسه في *"**الرسالة**"* يقول :

ليس للاسم أصل في اللغة العربية

 - والقشيري مِن أئمَّة الصوفيَّة له كتاب "الرسالة" – 

وهو صادقٌ في ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هناك مصدر آخر ،

 ننتقل - مثلاً - إلى *"**دائرة المعارف الإسلاميَّة"* 
- كما سمَّاها المستشرقون -
 وهي دائرة معارف استشراقية :
 مادة "التصوف" ، الجزء الخامس :
 ذكروا أنَّ كلمة "الثيوصوفيا" - الكلمة اليونانيَّة -
 يقولون :

 هذه هي الأصل كما ينقل كاتبها "ماسنيوم" عن عدد المستشرقين ؛ 
بأنَّ أصل التصوف : هو مشتق مِن "الثيوصوفية" ،
 وهذه "الثيوصوفية" كما يذكر – أيضاً – عبد الرحمن بدوي ، 
وينقل عن مستشرق ألماني (فول هومر) يقول : 

إن هناك علاقة بين الصوفية ،
 وبين الحكماء العراة مِن الهنود ،

 ويكتب باللغة الإنجليزية ( جانيوسوفستز)
 و"سوفستز" يعني : الصوفيين هؤلاء 

إذا ربطنا هذه مع "الثيوصوفية"
 – أي : الصوفية – 
التي نقول (الثيو) معناها الله عز وجل في لغتهم،
 فمثلاً الحكم الثيوقراطي يعنى الحكم الإلهي 
( الثيوصوفية ) عشاق الله ،
 أو محبو الله سبحانه وتعالى ،

 الفيلسوفي هذا : عاشق الحكمة – 
"فيـلا" معناها : حكمة - ،
 أو محب  الحكمة . 

     عاشق الله
 - كما يدَّعون ،
 وكما يزعمون -
 يسمَّى : الصوفي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذاً الصوفية نستطيع أن نقول أننا الآن أمام أساس
 – وسيأتي عرض آخر يبين هذه القضية -
  هذه الكلمة 
وأنَّه غير إسلامي أصلاً ،
وغير عربي أصلاً ، 

وإنَّما هو دينٌ آخر .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نرجع لكتاب البيروني ؛ 
مثلاً :
 أفتح معك إلى صفحة (51) ، 
الكتاب الآن بين يديَّ ،
 في صفحة (51) يقول :

 إذا كانت النَّفس مرتبطةً في هذا العالم ، 
والخلاص – خلاص النفس – مِن العالم ،
 وانقطاعها عنه ، ..
 كيف أنَّ الهنود يحاولون أن ينقطعوا عن الدنيا ،
 وأن يتحدوا بالجوهر الأسمى
 – وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى - 

يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع
 بكلام فيه صعوبة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنَّما المقصود من ذلك :
 أنَّه يقول : إن هناك كتاب هندوسي اسم الكتاب *"**باتنقل**"* ،
 وأنا سألت بعض إخواننا - هنا - 
الهنود عن كتاب *"باتنقل"* ، 
يقول : إنَّ الكتاب معروف إلى الآن ،
 وأنَّه مِن كتب الأديان عند الهندوس ، 

وفي إمكانكم أنْ تسألوا إذا كان لكم إخوة ، 
أو ناس في أمريكا - حتى من الهندوس -
 أنْ تسألوهم عن الكتاب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كتاب *"**باتنقل**"* هذا 
يقول البيروني 
- بعد أن تكلم عن قضية الاتحاد هذه -
 يقول : 
وإلى مثل هذا إشارات الصوفية في العارف 
إذا وصل إلى مقام المعرفة ؛

 فإنَّهم يزعمون    - أي : الصوفية – 
أنَّه يحصل له روحان :
 قديمة لا يجري عليها تغير ، أو اختلاف ،
بِها يعلم الغيب !
ويفعل المعجز ! ،
 وأخرى بشرية للتغير ، والتكوين ،

ما يبعد عن مثله 
أقاويل النصارى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاحظ أنَّ البيروني يربط بين كلام الصوفية ، 
وبين أقاويل النصارى ، 

وأنَّهم يقولون :
 إنَّ العارف له روحان : 
روح أزليَّة ثابتة ، وروح حادثة ،
 وهي التي تعتريها البشرية ،

أي: كما قال النصارى 
في عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنا في إمكاني الآن أنْ أقرأ عليك
ما يدل على هذه العقيدة عند الصوفية :

    يقول إبراهيم الدسوقي المتوفى سنة 676هـ ،
 وهو مِن أكبر الطواغيت الصوفيَّة 
المعبودين حالياً في مصر ، 
وهو وصل عندهم إلى درجة القطبية العظمى
 – وسنشرح لك إن أمكن ما معنى القطب الأعظم ، 
وما هي خصائصه - ،

 يقول الدسوقي 
– كما في ترجمته من *"طبقات الشعراني"* – 
الجزء الأول صفحة (157) : 

قد كنتُ أنا ، 
وأولياء الله تعالى أشياخاً في الأزل ، 
بين يدي قديم الأزل ، 
وبين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وإن الله عز وجل
خلقني مِن نور رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 
– يعني في الأزل - ،

 وأمرني أن أخلع على جميع الأولياء ،
 فخلعتُ عليهم بيدي – يعني : ألبسهم
 – فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 يا إبراهيم أنت نقيبٌ عليهم 
– أي: على    الأولياء -. 

يقول :

 فكنتُ أنا ، ورسول الله صلى الله إليه وسلم ،
 وأخي عبد القادر
 – يعني : عبد القادر الجيلاني شيخ القادرية - خلفي ، 
وابن الرفاعي 
- يعني : أحمد الرفاعي شيخ الرفاعية - 
خلف عبد القادر ،

 ثم التفت إليَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وقال :
يا إبراهيم سر إلى مالك – خازن النيران -
وقل له يغلق النيران ، 

وسر إلى رضوان - خازن الجنة – 
وقل له يفتح الجنان ،

 ففعل مالك ما أُمر به ،
 وفعل رضوان ما أُمر به ****!!…

إلى آخر ما ذكره من الكلام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نعود إلى البيروني : 
انتقل  إلى صفحة (66) من الكتاب 
– إن كان الكتاب عندك – :

   يقول : وإلى طريق *"**باتنقل* *"* - هذا الهندي الذي سبق ذكره -
 ذهبت الصوفية في الاشتغال بالحق، 
فقالوا : مادمتَ تشير فلستَ بموحدٍ ؛
 حتى يستولي الحقُّ على إشارتك بإفنائها عنك ،
 فلا يبقى مشيرٌ، ولا إشارةٌ – 
أي : 
"وحدة الوجود الكاملة " - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول :

 ويوجد في كلامهم ما يدل على القول بالاتحاد ؛
 كجواب أحدهم عن الحقِّ ، 
وكيف لا أتحقق مَن هو أنا بالإنيَّة ، 
ولا أنا بالأَيْنِيَّة .

   هذا كلام أحد أئمَّة التصوف
 سُئل عن الله
فأجاب بأنه هو يعني نفسه ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقول أبي بكر الشبلي 
- وهو مِن أئمَّة التصوف – يقول :

 اخلع الكلَّ تصل إلينا بالكلية فتكون ولا تكون ،
 إخبارك عنا 
– يعني : الكلام الذي تقوله هو عنَّا - ،
وفعلُك فعلُنا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكجواب 
- والكلام ما يزال للبيروني - 
 أبي يزيد البسطامي ، 

وقد سئل بم نلت ما نلت ؟

 قال : إنِّي انسلختُ مِن نفسي ، 
كما تنسلخ الحيَّةُ مِن جلدها ،
ثم نظرتُ إلى ذاتي
 فإذا أنا هو .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقالوا 

في قول الله تعالى : 
{ فقلنا اضربوه ببعضها } :

 إنَّ الأمر بقتل الميت لإحياء الميت :
 إخبارٌ أنَّ القلب لا يحيا بأنواع المعرفة
إلا بإماتة البدن بالاجتهاد ،
حتى يبقى رسماً لاحقيقة له ، 
وقلبك حقيقة ليس عليه أثر مِن المرسومات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقالوا :
 إنَّ بين العبد وبين الله ألف مقام مِن النُّور والظلمة ،
 وإنَّما اجتهاد القوم في قطع الظلمة إلى النُّور ،
 فلمَّا وصلوا إلى مقامات النُّور :
 لم يكن لهم رجوعٌ .

انتهى كلام البيروني 

   وهو يقول
 إن هذا الكلام بعينه هو كلام الهنود 
وهو الذي سار عليه أئمة التصوف .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول : 

إنَّ الثابتَ مِن الكتب 
التي كتبها كثيرٌ مِن المعاصرين عن الصوفية ،
 ومِن القدماء: 

أنَّ أولَّ مَن أسَّـس التصوف : هم الشيعة ،

 وأنَّ هناك – بالذات – رجليْن 
كانا لهما دورٌ في ذلك : 

*الأول :* يسمَّى "عبدك" ،

*والثاني :* يسمَّى "أبو هاشم الصوفي" ،
 أو أبو هاشم الشيعي،

 فـ "عبدك" ، و"أبو هاشم" 
هؤلاء هما اللذان
أسَّـسا دين التصوف .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عندما نريد أن نتحدث عن "عبدك" ، 
وعن أبي هاشم :

 ننتقل إلى مصدرٍ مهمٍّ جدّاً 
مِن مصادر الفِرَق الإسلاميَّة 

وهو كتاب *"**التنبيه والرد**"
* لأبي الحسين الملْطي الشافعي
 رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن المهم جدّاً مِن الناحية الوثائقيَّة
 أنْ تعرف أنَّ كتاب الملطي هذا 
منقولٌ 
عن كتاب الإمام خشيش بن أصرم
 
- وهذا رجلٌ ، عالِمٌ ، إمامٌ ، ثقةٌ ، 
وهو شيخ الإمام أبي داود ، والنسائي ،
 وهو مِن الأئمَّة المعاصرين
 للإمام أحمد توفى سنة 253هـ - ،

 وهذا يعطي كتابَه أهميَّة كبيرة ؛
 لأنَّه متقدم في الفترة المبكرة جدّاً 
التي لم تكن كلمة صوفي فيها
 قد شاعت وانتشرت ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فماذا قال الإمام خشيش بن أصرم رحمه الله
 – كما نقل عنه الملطي- ، 
ماذا قال عن هذه الفِرق – عن "عبدك" ،
 وعن أبي هاشم ، 
وعن جابر بن حيان الذي يقال له جابر الكيميائي – 

وهو أيضاً ممن نُسب أنَّه أول مَن أسَّس التصوف
 وقد قرأت له مجموعة رسائل
 طبعها أحد المستشرفين 
يظهر فيها بجلاء أنَّ الرجل شيعي تماماً ، 
وقد عاش جابر في القرن الثاني- .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال أبو الحسين الملطي رحمه الله تعالى : 
قال أبو عاصم خشيش بن أصرم
 – قال سفر : والإسناد عنه في أول الكتاب - 

في افتراق الزنادقة يقول :

 فافترقت الزنادقة على خمس فرق ،
وافترقت منها فرقة على ست فرق ..

إلى أن يقول : 
ومنهم - أي:من أقسام الزنادقة – "العبدكية" ، 

زعموا أنَّ الدنيا كلَّها حرامٌ محرَّم ،
 لا يحل الأخذ منها إلا القوت ،
 من حين ذهب أئمَّة العدل ، 
ولا تحل الدنيا إلا بإمام عادل ، 
وإلا فهي حرام ،
ومعاملة أهلها حرام ،
 فحِلٌّ لك أن تأخذ القوت من الحرام ،
 مِن حيث كان !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإنَّما سمُّو "العبدكية" :

 لأنَّ "عبدك" وضع لهم هذا ،

 ودعاهم إليه ، 

وأمرهم بتصديقه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول:
 ومنهم الرَّوْحانيَّة ، 

وهم أصناف ،
 وإنَّما سمُّوا "الروحانية" ؛
 لأنَّهم زعموا أنَّ أرواحهم تنظر إلى ملكوت السموات ،
 وبها يعاينون الجِنان – أي : الجنات – 
ويجامعون الحور العين ، 
وتسرح في الجنة ،

وسمُّوا أيضاً :
 "الفكرية " لأنَّهم يتفكرون – زعموا – 
في هذا حتى يصلون إليه ،
 فجعلوا الفكر بهذا غاية عبادتهم ،
 ومنتهى إرادتهم ،
 ينظرون بأرواحهم في تلك الفكرة 
إلى هذه الغاية 
فيتلذذون بمخاطبة الله لهم ، 
ومصافحته إياهم ، 
ونظرهم إليه – زعموا – 
ويتمتعون بمجامعة الحور العين ،
 ومفاكهة الأبكار ، على الأرائك متكئين ،
 ويسعى عليهم الولدان المخلَّدون 
بأصناف الطعام ، 
وألوان الشراب ، 
وطرائف الثمار …إلى آخره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

ومنهم  صنف مِن الرَّوْحانيَّة زعموا 
أنَّ حُبَّ الله يغلب على قلوبهم ،
 وأهوائهم، وإرادتهم 
حتى يكون حبُّه أغلب الأشياء عليهم ؛ 

فإذا كان كذلك عندهم : 
كانوا عنده بهذه المنـزلة : 
وقعت عليهم الخُلة مِن الله 
فجعل لهم السرقة ، والزنا ،
 وشرب الخمر ، والفواحش كلها
 على وجه الخُلة التي بينهم وبين الله 
لا على وجه الحلال

 – يعني : تحل لهم على وجه أنَّهم أخلاء لله ،
 وسيأتي على هذا نقولٌ كثيرةٌ وشواهد
 تدل على ذلك عند الصوفية –

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول: 

كما يحل للخليل الأخذ مِن مال خليله بغير إذنه ،

 منهم : "رباح" و"كليب" ، 
كانا يقولان بهذه المقالة ويدْعُوَان إليها ،
 - وهؤلاء أيضاً ممن ذُكر أنَّهم مِن أئمَّة التصوف القدامى - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

 ومنهم صنفٌ مِن الرَّوْحانية 
زعموا أنَّه ينبغي للعباد أنْ يدخلوا في مضمار الميدان
 حتى يبلغوا إلى غاية السبقة ،
 منتظمين لأنفسهم – يعني : تجميعها - 
وحملها على المكروه 
فإذا بلغت تلك الغاية :
أعطى نفسَه كلَّ ما تشتهي ، وتتمنى ،
 وإنَّ أكْلَ الطيبات كأكْل الأراذلة مِن الأطعمة ،
 وكان الصبر والخبيث عنده بمنـزلة ،
 وكان العسل والخل عنده بمنـزلة ! ؛

فإذا كان كذلك : 

فقد بلغ غاية السبقة ، 
وسقط عنه تضمير الميدان ، 
وأتْبع نفسه ما اشتهت ،

 منهم ابن حيان كان يقول هذه المقالة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول رحمه الله : 

ومنهم صنف يقولون إنَّ ترك الدنيا :
 إشغال للقلوب ، وتعظيم للدنيا ، ومحبة لها ،
 ولمـَّا عظُمت الدنيا عندهم :
 تركوا طيِّب طعامها ، ولذيذ شرابها ،
 وليل لباسها ، وطيب رائحتها ؛
فأشغلوا قلوبهم بالتعلق بتركها ،
 وكان من إهانتها مُواتات الشهوات عند اعتراضها
 حتى لا يشتغل القلب بذكرها ، 
ويعظم عنده ما ترك منها.

قال : 
ورباح وكليب كانا يقولان هذه المقالة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا كلام الإمام خشيش بن أصرم رحمه الله ، 
المكتوب قبل منتصف القرن الثالث الهجري 
       - حوالي 240هـ –  

هذا الكلام كما لاحظنا
 هو عقيدة الصوفية ،
 الحب – حبُّ الله كما يدَّعون - ،
 تحريم الدنيا ،
 تحريم الحلال ،
 دعوى أنَّهم يرون الله ،
 ويخاطبونه في الدنيا ، 
وأنَّه يحدِّثهم … 
إلى غير ذلك مِن  الدعاوى:
 هي دين الصوفية ، 

لكن لاحظ أنَّ الإمام خشيش لم يقل :
 "الصوفيَّة" ؛
 إنما   قال : "الزنادقة" 

- قال :
 هذه مذاهب قوم مِن الزنادقة - ،

وصدق
 هذا هو مذهب الزنادقة في حقيقته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ننتقل إلى مصدر بعده ،
 وهو من أوثق المصادر في الخلافات ، والفرق : 
وهو كتاب *"**مقالات الإسلاميين**"* 
للإمام أبي الحسن الأشعري رحمه الله
 الذي رجع إلى مذهب أهل السنَّة والجماعة ، 

وإن كان الأشاعرة ما يزالون يتَّبعون
 ما كان عليه قبل رجوعه ، 
نسأل الله أن يهديهم إلى الحق .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول - في صفحة (288) من طبعة هيلموتايتر - الثالثة - : 

هذه حكاية قولِ قومٍ مِن النُّساك 
– والنساك : هو أيضاً اسم عبَّاد الهند -
 وهي مأخوذة مِن النسك ، أو التعبد .
   وهذا هو الذي ترجم به عبد الله بن المقفع صوفية الهند ،
 وسمَّاهم : "النُّساك" في كتاب *"كليلة ودمنة"* ، 
فيسمَّى العابد : النَّاسك .

يقول :

 وفي الأمَّة قوم ينتحلون النُّسك
 يزعمون أنَّه جائزٌ على الله سبحانه
 الحلول في الأجسام ، 

وإذا رأوا شيئاً يستحسنونه قالوا : 
لا ندري لعله ربنا!! ، 

ومنهم من يقول :
 إنّه يرى الله سبحانه وتعالى في الدنيا على قدر الأعمال !
 فمَن كان عمله أحسن : 
رأى معبوده أحسن ! 

ومنهم مَن يجوِّز على الله سبحانه وتعالى المعانقة ،
 والملامسة ، 
والمجالسة في الدنيا ،

 وجوزوا مع ذلك
 على الله تعالى – على قولهم- أنْ نلمسه ،

ومنهم مَن يزعم أنَّ الله سبحانه 
ذو أعضاء ،
 وجوارح ، 
وأبعاض لحم ، 
ودم 
على صورة الإنسان
 له ما للإنسان مِن الجوراح 

– تعالى ربُّنا عن ذلك علوّاً كبيراً - .

    وهذا القول الذي ذكره الأشعري هنا : 
هو قول أبي هاشم المشبِّه ، الصوفي ، الشيعي، 
مؤسِّس هذا الدين ،
 أو مِن مؤسِّسيه -كما قلنا - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الإمام الأشعري :

 وكان في الصوفيَّة رجلٌ يُعرف بأبي شعيب :
 يزعم أنَّ الله يُسرُّ ويَفرح بطاعة أوليائه ، ويغتمُّ ،
 ويحزن إذا عصَوْه
 - يعني : 
كَفَرح المخلوقين وكغَمِّهم -.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول : 

وفي النُّساك قومٌ 
يزعمون أنَّ العبادة تبلغ بهم 
إلى منـزلةٍ تزول عنهم العبادات ، 

وتكون الأشياء المحظورات على غيرهم 
– من الزنا ، وغيره - : 
مباحات لهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفيهم من يزعم : 

أنَّ العبادة تبلغُ بهم أنْ يروا الله سبحانه وتعالى ،
 ويأكلوا مِن ثمار الجنَّة ، 
ويعانِقوا الحورَ العين في الدنيا ، 
ويحارِبوا الشياطين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنهم مَن يزعم : 

أنَّ العبادة تبلغ بهم إلى أن يكونوا
 أفضلَ مِن النَّبيِّين ،
والملائكة المقرَّبين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا كلام الإمام الأشعري ،
 وهو يؤكِّد ما قاله الإمام خشيش ، 

ويذكر عنهم قضية
سقوط التكاليف وسقوط التعبدات ، 

وأنَّ الإنسان يترقَّى -كما يقول الصوفيَّة 
أنَّ الله تعالى يقول
 { واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين } ،

 فإذا جاء اليقين أو إذا وصلت إلى الحقيقة: 
سقطتْ عنك الشريعة ؛ 

لأنَّ المريد عندهم – أو الصوفي – يبدأ مُريداً ،
 ثمَّ سالكاً ، ثم واصلاً ، الواصل : وصل للحقيقة ،
وسقطت عنه التكاليف ،
وسقطت عنه التعبدات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الكلام يقوله الإمام الأشعري 
– وهو المتوفى سنة 324 هـ -

 أي : أيضاً ما يزال متقدماً بالنِّسبة لانتشار الصوفيَّة ،
 ولم يذكر أنَّ هؤلاء صوفيَّة أبداً ،
 إنَّما قال : "هؤلاء نساك" ،
 وهذا القول لا شك
 أنَّه قول زنادقةٍ ، وكفَّارٍ ،

 سيحكيه على أنَّهم قومٌ يدَّعون ، 
أو ينتسبون إلى هذه الأمَّة ،
وليسوا مِن هذه الأمَّة ،
 ليسوا مِن أمَّة الإسلام ، 
ولا مِن أمَّة محمَّد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،


 فلنرى كيف أنَّ هذا القول
 أصبح ديناً عند المتأخرين من المسلمين
 المنتسبين للإسلام من الصوفيَّة ، 
ويدَّعون مع ذلك 
أنَّهم هم أهل السنَّة   والجماعة!!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا نقف عند الأشعري ، 
وإنَّما - أيضاً - ننتقل إلى إمامٍ مِن المؤلِّفين في الفرق ،
 وهو "فخر الدين الرازي" – 
وقد توفي سنة 606 هـ ،

ونحن نتابع المسألة بتطور الزمن 
- ، وهو مِن أكبر أئمَّة الأشاعرة ، 
يعني : الرجل ليس مِن أئمَّة أهل السنَّة والجماعة ، 
بل هو مِن أئمَّة الأشاعرة الذي ألَّف كتاب *"**أساس التقديس**"* ،
وردَّ عليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
في كتاب  *"بيان تلبيس الجهمية"* ،

 فهو مِن أكبر الأشاعرة ، 
وأقواله عندهم مِن أهمِّ الأقوال ،
 سننقل ، ونقرأ لك بعض كلامه في هؤلاء الصوفيَّة ،
 ما كان فيه مدح ، 
وما كان فيه ذم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :
 الباب الثامن 
في أحوال الصوفية :

 اعلم أنَّ أكثر مَن قصَّ فِرَق الأمَّة لم يذكر الصوفيَّة ؛
 وذلك خطأ لأنَّ حاصل قول الصوفيَّة :
 أنَّ الطريق إلى معرفة الله تعالى :
 هو التصفية ، والتجرد مِن العلائق البدنيَّة ،
 وهذا طريقٌ حسنٌ ! 
وهم فِرقٌ .

*الأولى :* أصحاب العادات ،
 وهم قومٌ منتهى أمرِهم ، وغايتهم :
تزيين الظاهر كلبس الخرقة ،
 وتسوية السجادة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الثانية :
*
 أصحاب العبادات ، 

وهم قومٌ يشتغلون بالزهد ، والعبادة ، 

مع ترك سائر الأشغال .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*والثالثة :
* 
أصحاب الحقيقة ، 
وهم قومٌ إذا فرغوا مِن أداء الفرائض :
لم يشتغلوا بنوافل العبادات ؛
 بل بالفكر ، وتجريد النَّفس عن العلائق الجسمانية 

– يعني : مثل ما قلنا عن جماعة "باتنقل"
 في أقوال البيروني – 

يقول :
 وهم يجتهدون أنْ لا يخلو سرُّهم ،
 وبالهُم عن ذكر الله تعالى ، 
وهؤلاء خير فرق الآدميين !!

 - قال سفر : 
طبعاً متعاطف معهم - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* الرابعة :

* النُّوريَّة ، 
وهم طائفة يقولون :
 الحجاب حجابان نوري ، وناري ،

أمَّا النوري :
 فالاشتغال باكتساب الصفات المحمودة كالتوكل ،
 والشوق ، والتسليم ، والمراقبة ،
 والأُنس ، والوحدة ، والحالة ، 

أمَّا الناري
 فالاشتغال بالشهوة ، والغضب ، والحرص ، والأمل ؛
 لأنَّ هذه الصفات : صفات نارية ، 
كما أنَّ إبليس لما كان ناريّاً 
فلا جرم وقع في الحسد .

   طبعاً ،
 هذه النظرية اليونانية التي تُروى عن قدماء اليونان أرسطو وجماعته :
 أنَّ الكون يتركب مِن أربعة عناصر :
 الماء ، والتراب ، والنار ، والهواء …إلى آخره !!

 رتَّبوا هـذه على تلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الخامسة*
 - مِن فِرقهم - : 

الحلوليَّة، 
وهم طائفةٌ مِن هؤلاء القوم الذين ذكرناهم ،
 يرَوْن في أنفسهم أحوالاً عجيبة ،
وليس لهم مِن العلوم العقليَّة نصيبٌ وافر ،
 فيتوهَّمون 
أنَّه قد حصل لهم الحلول أو الاتحاد
 – يعني : بالله تعالى - 

يقول : 
فيدَّعون دعاوى عظيمة ،

 وأوَّل مَن أظهر هذه المقالة في الإسلام :
 الروافض ؛ 
فإنَّهم ادَّعوا الحلول في حقِّ أئمَّتهم .


هنا فائدة مهمة : 

وهو أنَّ الرازي 
يربط الصوفيَّة بالشيعة ،
 وهو ربط مؤكد – كما سبق أن قلنا –

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الرازي : 

*السادسة :* 
المباحية ، 

وهم قوم يحفظون طامَّاتٍ لا أصل لها ،
 وتلبيساتٍ في الحقيقة 
وهم يدَّعون محبة الله تعالى 
وليس لهم نصيبٌ مِن شيءٍ مِن الحقائق ؛
 بل يخالفون الشريعة ،

ويقولون :
إن الحبيب رُفع عنه التكليف ، 
وهو الأشرُّ مِن الطوائف ، 
وهم على الحقيقة على دين "مزدك" ،
 كما سنذكر بعد هذا  -

قال سفر :
 وهو الدين الذي هو أصل الشيوعية ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ودين "مزدك" 
كما تكلم عنه هو  يقول :

 أن المزدكية هم أتباع مزدك بن موبذان ،
 وكان موبذان في زمن قبَّاز بن فيروز
 والد أنو شروان العادل ،
 ثمَّ ادَّعى النُّبوة ، 
وأظهر دين الإباحة ، 
وانتهى أمره إلى أن ألزم قبَّاز
  أن يبعث امرأته ليتمتع بها غيره !!
 فتأذى أنو شروان مِن ذلك الكلام 
– يعني : تأذى مِن كلامه غاية التأذي –

 وقال لوالده :
 اترك بيني وبينه لأناظره ؛ 
فإنْ قطعني طاوعته ، 
وإلا قتلته 

فلمَّا تناظر مع أنو شروان :
 انقطع مزدك 
– يعني : انقطع في المناظرة وأفحم – 
وظهر عليه أنو شروان ،
 فقتله وأتباعه ،

وكلُّ مَن هو على دين الإباحة 
في زماننا هذا 
فهم بقية أولئك القوم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا كلامه عن المزدكية ، 

ويقول : الصوفية ، 
والفرقة المسمَّاة المباحية منهم 
على دين "مزدك" 
الذي هو أصل الشيوعية ،
 وأصل نظريَّة "كارل ماركس"

 الذي كما ذكر هؤلاء الخرافيون يقولون :
 أنتم مشتغلون بالردِّ على المسلمين ،
 وتتركون الشيوعيَّة !!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الرازي ، 
وهو إمامٌ مِن أئمَّة الأشاعرة 
وكتابه *"**اعتقادات فرق المسلمين والمشركين**"* :
 مطبوع موجود ،

 يقول :
 إنَّه تلتقي الصوفية بالمزدكية ، 

يعنى : الشيوعية 

والصوفيَّة  تلتقي عند "مزدك" ،

 فهذا هو كلامهم ،
وليس كلامنا نحن .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن الرازي - المتوفى سنة 606 هـ –

 ننتقل إلى أحد الأئمَّة مِن علماء اليمن ، 
يسمَّى "عباس بن منصور السكسكي"
 قيل : إنَّه كان حنبليّاً – وهذا غريب في أئمَّة اليمن - ،
 وقيل : إنَّه شافعيٌّ ،
 وعلى كل حال ، 
يمكن مراجع ترجمته في *"الأعلام"* 
(ح3 – ص268 ط –4)

هذا الإمام السكسكي متوفى سنة 683هـ
 فهو أيضاً من المتقدمين
  كتب كتاباً اسمه :
*"**البرهان في معرفة عقائد أهل الأديان**"* ،
 هذا كتابٌ مطبوعٌ ، 

وأنا الآن أقرأ ما كتبه عن الصوفيَّة بنصِّه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول في آخر الكتاب - :

 قد ذكرتُ هذه الفرقة الهادية ، المهديَّة
 – يعني : أهل   السنَّة - ، 

وأنَّها على طريقةٍ متَّبعةٍ لهذه الشريعة النبويَّة …

إلى أن يقول :

 وغير ذلك مما هو داخل تحت الشريعة المطهرة ،
 ولم يشذَّ أحدٌ منهم عن ذلك
 سوى فرقة واحدةٍ تسمَّت بالصوفيَّة ، 
ينتسبون إلى أهل السنَّة، 
وليسوا منهم ،
 قد خالفوهم في الاعتقاد ، والأفعال ، والأقوال ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أمَّا الاعتقاد : 

فسلكوا مسلكاً للباطنية الذين قالوا :
إن للقرآن ظاهراً ، وباطناً،

 فالظاهر : ما عليه حملة الشريعة النبويَّة ، 
والباطن : ما يعتقدونه ، 
وهو ما قدَّمتُ بعض ذكره ،
 فكذلك أيضاً فرقة الصوفيَّة ،
 قالت : إنَّ للقرآن والسنَّة حقائق خفيَّة ، باطنة ،
غير ما عليه علماء الشريعة مِن الأحكام الظاهرة ،
 التي  نقلوها خَلَفاً عن سلف ،
 متصلة بالنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأسانيد الصحيحة ،
 والنقلة الأثبات ،
 وتلقته الأمَّة بالقبول ، 
وأجمع عليه السواد الأعظم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويعتقدون أنَّ الله عز وجل حالٌّ فيهم !!
ومازج لهم !!
 وهو مذهب الحسين بن منصور الحلاَّج
المصلوب في بغداد في أيام المقتدر 
- الذي قدمتُ ذكره الروافض في فصل "فرقة الخطابيَّة" -

 ولهذا قال : أنا الله 

- تعالى الله عن ذلك 
علوّاً    كبيراً - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنَّ ما هجس في نفوسهم ، 
وتكلموا به في تفسير قرآنٍ ،
 أو حديثٍ نبويٍّ ،
 أو غير ذلك مما شرعوه لأنفسهم ،
 واصطلحوا عليه : 
منسوب إلى الله تعالى ، وأنَّه الحق ،
 وإِنْ خالف ما عليه جمهور العلماء، وأئمَّة الشريعة ،
 وفسَّرتْه  علماء أصحابه ، وثقاتهم ، 
بناءً على الأصل الذي أصَّلوه 
مِن الحلول ، والممازجة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويدَّعون أنَّهم قد ارتفعت درجتُهم 
عن التعبدات اللازمة للعامَّة ،

 وانكشفت لهم حجب الملكوت ،
 واطَّلعوا على أسراره ، 
وصارت عبادتهم بالقلب 
لا بالجوارح .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- نتابع ، 

وما يزال الكلام للسكسكي صفحة (65) 
من كتاب *"البرهان"* يقول : -  

    وقالوا : 
لأنَّ عمل العامة بالجوارح سُلَّمٌ يؤدِّي إلى علم الحقائق ،
 إذ هو المقصود على الحقيقة ،
 وهي البواطن الخفيَّة عندهم ،
 لا عملٌ بالجوارح .

قد وصلنا ، واتصلنا ،
 واطَّلعنا على علم الحقائق الذي جهلته العامَّة ، 
وحملة الشرع
 وطعنوا حينئذٍ في الفقهاء ، والأئمَّة ، والعلماء ،
 وأبطلوا ما هم عليه ،
 وحقَّروهم ، وصغَّروهم عند العوام ، والجهَّال ،
 وفي أحكام الشريعة المطهرة ،

 وقالوا : نحن العلماء بعلم الحقيقة ، 
الخواص الذين على الحق ،

والفقهاء هم العامة ؛
 لأنَّهم لم يطلعوا على علم الحقيقة ،

وأعوذ بالله
 من معرفة الضلالة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلمَّا أبطلوا علم الشريعة ،
 وأنكروا أحكامها :
أباحوا المحظورات ،
 وخرجوا عن التزام الواجبات ، 
فأباحوا النظر إلى المردان ،
 والخلوة بأجانب النسوان ، 
والتلذذ بأسماع أصوات النساء ، والصبيان ، 
وسماع المزامير ، والدفاف،
 والرقص ، والتصفيق في الشوارع والأسواق 
بقوة العزيمة ، وترك الحشمة ، 
وجعلوا ذلك عبادة يتدينون بها ، 
ويجتمعون لها ،
 ويؤثرونها على الصلوات ،
ويعتقدونها أفضل العبادات،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويحضرون لذلك المغاني من النساء ، والصبيان ، 
وغيرهم مِن أهل الأصوات الحسنة للغناء بالشبابات ،
 والطار ، والنقر ، والأدفاف المجلجلة ،
 وسائر الآلات المطربة ، 
وأبيات الشعر الغزلية التي توصف فيها محاسن النِّسوان ،
 ويذكر فيها ما تقدم من النساء التي كانت الشعراء تهواها ،
 وتشبب بها في أشعارها ،
 وتصف محاسنها 
كليلى ، ولبنى ، وهند ، وسعاد ، وزينب ، وغيرهنَّ ،

ويقولون :
 نحن نكنِّي بذلك عن الله عز وجل !!
 ونَصرف المعنى إليه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول – أنا سفر - :

 إن كتاب *"**إغاثة اللهفان**"* للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله
 فصَّل هذه الأمور تفصيلاً مفيداً ،
 لكن آثرت أن لا أنقل عنه
 حتى لا يقال لا يعرفون إلاَّ ابن تيمية ، أو ابن القيم ،

 وهذا قبل ابن القيم ، وابن تيمية ،
 وليس ممن له شهرة أنَّه حارب التصوف
 باسم أنَّه -كما يقولون - :
 سلفي ، أو تيمي ، أو ، وهَّابي ،
 بل هو قبل أولئك جميعا ، 
ويكتب بموضوعيَّة ، 
وينقل مِن مصادر كثيرة ،

 أنا أواصل كلامه لتنظروا بعض مصادره :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 
فقد ذكر الفقيه موسى بن أحمد ذلك 
في الرسالة التي ردَّ بها عليهم ، 
وبيَّن فيها فساد مذهبهم ،

فقال في بيت شعر أنشده فيهم :

يُكنُّون عن ربِّ السماء بزينب      
وليلي ولبنى والخيال الذي يسري

وتختلط الرجال بالنساء ،
 والنساء بالرجال ،
 ويتنادى الرجال والنساء ،
ويتصافحون ،

 وإذا حصل فيهم الطرب وقت السماع 
من الأصوات الشجية ، والآلات المطربة :
 طربوا ، وصرخوا ، وقاموا ، وقفزوا ،
 وداروا في الحلقة ؛
 فإذا دارت رؤوسهم ،
واختلطت عقولهم من شدة الطرب ، 
وكثرة القفز والدوران :
 وقعوا على الأرض مغشيّاً عليهم ،
 ويسمُّون ذلك " الوَجْد" ،
 أي :
 أنَّ ذلك مِن شدة ما يجدون 
مِن شدة المحبَّة ، والشوق ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قالوا :
 فأمَّا الخوف ، والرجاء : 
فنحن لا نخاف النَّار ،
 ولا نرجو دخول الجنَّة ؛ 

لأنَّهما ليست عندنا شيئاً ؛ 
فلا نعبده خوفاً مِن النَّار ،
ولا طمعا في الجنـة !!

   قال سفر :
 احفظـوا هـذه الكلمة التي يقولها الإمام 
لنجد شواهد عليها فيما بعد ،

 وهي قولهم :

 " لا نعبده خوفاً مِن النَّار ،
ولا طمعاً في الجنة " .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

هذا مخالفٌ للكتاب ، والسنَّة ، 
والإجماع ،
 ومجوِّزات العقول ،

 ثمَّ إنَّهم يَحملون الأشياء كلها على الإباحة ، 
فيقولون :
 كلُّ ما وقع في أيدينا مِن حلالٍ ، أو حرامٍ:
فهو حلالٌ لنا ،

 ولا يبالون هل أكلوا مِن حلالٍ ، أو حرامٍ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن على القلعي 
في كتاب *"أحكام العصاة"* :

 وهذان الصنفان في الكفر ، والإضلال :
 أشدُّ ، وأضرُّ على الإسلام ، وأهله مِن غيرهما ،
 وجميعهم ممن يساق إلى النَّار 
مِن غير مسألةٍ ، ولا محاسبةٍ ،
 ولا خلوصَ لهم منها أبد الآبدين 
– يعني: هذه الفرقة التي ذكرتُها مِن الصوفيَّة ، 
وفرقة مِن الإسماعيلية الباطنيَّة ، 
وهم قوم منهم يدَّعون 
أنَّهم قد اطلعوا على أسرار التكليف، 
وأحاطوا علماً بموجبه ،
 وأنَّه إنَّما شرع ذلك للعامَّة 
ليرتدعوا عن الأهواء المؤدِّية إلى سفك الدماء ، 
فيُحفظ بذلك نظام الدنيا ،
 وذلك للمصالح العظمى
 التي لم يطَّلع عليها الأنبياء ، 
ومَن قام مقامهم في السياسة ،

 قالوا : ولهذا اختلفت الشرائع 
لاختلاف مصالح النَّاس باختلاف الأزمنة 
بهمَّتنا ، وقوَّة رأينا، ووافي أحلامنا 
ما نستغني به عن التزام سياسة غيرنا ،
 والانتظام في سلك المبايعة لغيرنا 
فلا حظر علينا، ولا واجب ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا سئلوا لأيِّ شيءٍ تُصلُّون ، وتصومون ، 
وتأتون بما يأتي به المسلمون مِن الواجبات ؟
 
قالوا :
لرياضة الجسد ،
 وعادة البلد ،
 وصيانة المال والولد 
     – أي : مِن القتل - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولأنَّ هذين الصنفين 
متفقات في أصل الاعتقاد
وإن اختلفا في التأويل 
إلاَّ مَن عصمة الله تعالى منهم 
أعني مِن فرق الصوفيَّة،
والتزم أحكام الشريعة ، وعمل بها ،
 وحقَّ العلماء ، والفقهاء 
– يعني : اعترف لهم بالحق – 
ولم يَدخل في شيءٍ مِن هذه الخزعبلات ، 
والأباطيل التي دخلوا فيها ؛ 
فصحَّ اعتقاده ، وصفت سريرته :
فإنَّه مُبرَّأ مما هم عليه .

   والى هنا ينتهي كلام الإمام .

يعني يقول :

 إنَّ مَن انتسب إلى التَّصوف اسماً 
ولم يكن مثلهم 
على هذه الأشياء 
فهو لا يأخذ حكمهم ، 
وهذا صحيح ، 

وكما قلنا :
 إن هناك كثير مِن النَّاس مخدوعين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الحاصل :

 قد سمعنا كلام الإمام خشيش ،
 وكلام الإمام الأشعري ، 
وكلام السكسكي ، 
وكلام الرازي ،
 وكلام البيروني  ؛ 
من مصادر – والحمد لله – 
موجودة ، وموثقة ، ومطبوعة . 

وأيضاً : مِن المعاصرين :

 هناك أناسٌ كثيرٌ :
 كتب عنهم عبد الرحمن بدوي ،
 وكتب عنهم طلعت غنَّام ،
 وكتب عنهم آخرون
 - لا داعي لاستعراضهم - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم :
 أنَّنا ننظر الآن إلى كتابٍ مِن كتب محمد علوي مالكي 
- ربَّما لم يطلع عليه بعض النَّاس – ؛
 الكتاب سمَّاه : *"**المختار مِن كلام الأخيار**"* ، 
طبع في مصر            سنة 1398هـ ،
 ولنقارن ما جاء في هذا الكتاب 
بما سمعنا الآن مِن عقائد الصوفيَّة ؛
 لننظر على أيِّ دينٍ هذا الرجل ،
 ونعرف عندئذٍ حكمَه ،
 ونعرف القضيَّة الأساسيَّة التي هي
 - كما قلتُ - 
أنَّ  *التصوف دينٌ مستقلٌ عن* *الإسلام* ،

*وإن* *دخله  مَن ينتسب إلى الإسلام 
**ويدَّعي* *أنَّه مسلم* !!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول محمد علوي مالكي في هذا الكتاب
 - صفحة (134) -
 عن السري السَقَطي – يقول :

 رأيتُ كأنِّي وقفتُ بين يدي الله عز وجل ،
 فقال : يا سري ! 
خلقتُ الخلقَ فكلُّهم ادَّعوْا محبتي ،
 فخلقتُ الدنيا فذهب منِّي تسعةُ أعشارهم !
 وبقيَ معي العشر ،
 قال:
 فخلقتُ الجنَّة فهرب منِّي تسعةُ أعشار العشر ،
 فسلَّطتُ عليهم ذرةً مِن البلاء ؛ 
فهرب تسعةُ أعشار عشر العشر!

 فقلتُ للباقين معي : 
لا الدنيا أردتم ، 
ولا الجنَّة أخذتم ، 
ولا مِن النَّار هربتم ،
 فماذا تريدون ؟ 

قالوا : إنَّك لَتعلم ما نريد !
 فقلتُ لهم :
 فإنِّي مسلِّطٌ عليكم مِن البلاء بعدد أنفاسكم ؛ 
مالا تقوم له الجبال الرواسي ،
 أتصبرون ؟
 قالوا :
 إذا كنتَ أنتَ المبتلي لنا 
فافعل ما شئتَ .
 فهؤلاء عبادي حقا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاحظوا هذا الكلام !!
متى خاطب الله السري ؟
 هل كلَّم اللهُ أَحَداً بعد موسى عليه السلام ؟
هل عن طريق الوحي ؟ 
هل نزل جبريل على أحدٍ
 بعد محمَّدٍ صلَّى الله عليه  وسلم ؟ 

انظروا هذه هي الأقوال
 التي أقول إنَّها أساس الخلاف بيننا وبين الصوفيَّة ،
 وهو : التلقِّي ،
إنَّهم لا يتلقَّوْن مِن الكتاب والسنَّة ،
 بل يتلقَّوْن مِن المخاطبة المباشرة
– علم الحقيقة ، العلم اللدني ، العلم المباشر عن الله – 

كما يدَّعون أنَّ الله يكلِّمهم ،ويخاطبهم 
مثل ما ذكر هؤلاء الأئمة
– خشيش ، أو الرازي ،
 أو السكسكي، أو الأشعري - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الكلام ينقله محمد علوي مالكي عن السريِّ السقطي ،
 فلنفرض أنَّ السريَّ السقطي أخذ هذا الكلام مِن كتاب *"**باتنقل**"* 
- كتاب الهند الذي قال عنه البيروني - ،
 أو كتاب *"**زندادست**"* هذا ، أو أي كتاب ،
 أو أي مصدر ،
 كيف ينقله محمد علوي مالكي ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

السؤال هنا للمالكي :

كيف تنقل هذا النصَّ وتقرُّه ؟
وأين هم هؤلاء
 الذين يعبدون الله لا خوفا مِن النَّار ،
 ولا حبًّا في الجنَّة ؟ ،
 هؤلاء أفضل مِن أنبياء الله 
الذين قال الله تبارك وتعالى فيهم 
 { إنهم كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات 
ويدعوننا رغباً ورهباً 
وكانوا لنا خاشعين } 

والأنبياء 
– صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم –
تعوَّذوا مِن البلاء

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومتى امتحن الله تعالى الخلقَ 
بعددِ ذراتِهم مِن البلاء 
ما لا تصبر له الجبال الرواسي ،

 وهؤلاء هم – فقط – مَن يحبُّون الله ؟

والله عز وجل
 بيَّن لنا طريق محبتِه أعظمَ البيان ،

 فقال الله تبارك وتعالى :

{ يا أيها الذين آمنوا مَن يرتدَّ منكم عن دينه
 فسوف يأتي الله بقوم 
يحبهم ويحبونه 
أذلةٍ على المؤمنين 
أعزةٍ على الكافرين
 يقاتلون في سبيل الله 
ولا يخافون لومة لائم } ،

 ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى :

{ قل إن كنتم تحبون الله
فاتَّبعوني 
يحببكم الله 
ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم } .

فذكر أنَّهم يجاهدون في سبيل الله ،
 وأنَّهم يتَّبعون رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

هؤلاء هم الذين يحبُّون الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وننتقل إلى نصٍّ آخر ،

 يقول محمد علوي مالكي
صفحة (135)
- في هذا الكتاب المختار -
نقلاً من كلام علي بن موفق ، 
يقول : 

قال اللهمَّ إن كنتَ تعلم 
أنِّي أعبدك خوفاً مِن نارك
فعذِّبني بها! 
وإن كنتَ تعلم أنِّي أعبدك حبّاً لجنتك 
فاحرمني منها !
 وإن كنتَ تعلم أنِّي أحبُّك حبّاً منِّي لك ،
 وشوقاً إلى وجهك الكريم :
 فأبِحْنيه ،
 واصنع بي ما شئت !!!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا  كلام  عجيب !

 يعني  أدعية النَّبيّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلم الكثيرة 
في الاستعاذة مِن النَّار، 

وما أمرنا به سبحانه وتعالى
 أن نقوله في القرآن 
{ ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة 
وفى الآخرة حسنة
 وقنا عذاب النَّار }،

 ودعاء الذين ذكرهم الله تعالى
في آخر سورة آل عمران   
  {.. فقنا عذاب النَّار } ،
 هذه كلها باطل ! 
ولهو ! 
ولعب ! 
عند الصوفيَّة !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والصحيح ،
 والدين الحق  – عندهم - : 
هو المحبة المطلقة ، 
كما قلنا : العشق المطلق ،
 يعني : كلمة "ثيوصوفية" ،
 عِشق الله عِشقاً مطلقاً ، محبة مطلقة ، 
هذه هي التي كانت عند الهنود ، 
وهذه التي ينقلها محمد علوي مالكي وجماعته ، 
ويقولون : إنَّهم لا يشتهون الجنَّة ، 
وإنَّهم زهَّاد في الدنيا ،
 ومع ذلك ينقل هو - المالكي- 
في صفحة (129)
 من كتابه عن بشر الحافي ،
 أنَّه اشتهى الشواء أربعين سنةً!!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول : 

فكيف يجمع المالكي بين نقله عن هؤلاء
 الذين لا يشتهون الجنَّة ،
 وبين نقله عن بشر ، 
وعن – أيضاً - رجلٍ يُدعى إسماعيل الدويري
 أنَّه اشتهى حلوى كذا سنين .

    يعني هذا التناقض كيف يوفِّق بينه هذا الرجل ؟
 
علماً بأنَّه 
– أي : بشر الحافي رحمه  الله - 
مِن أمثلهم ، وأفضلهم ،
بل هو ليس صوفياً ،
 إنَّما رجلٌ ، فاضلٌ ، عابدٌ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والإمام أحمد رحمه الله
 إنما أخذ على بشر أنه لم يتزوج ،
 وهذا مأخذ شرعي ،

 رحم الله الإمام أحمد في ذلك ،
فهو يثبت لبشر الحافي التعبُّد ، والزهد ، والورع ، 

ولكنَّه لأنَّه لم يتزوج :
 فقد عدَّه الإمام أحمد مخالفاً للسنَّة في هذا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونعود إلى كلام المالكي 
نستعرض ما في هذا الكتاب
 الذي سمَّاه كما قلنا 
*"المختار من كلام الأخيار"* ،
والأخيار عند الصوفيَّة
 هم البهاليل ، 
أو المجانين ،
 أو المجاذيب منهم !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول في صفحة (142)
 عن إبراهيم بن سعد العلوي ، 
يقول : مِن كراماته : 
معرفة ما في الخاطر،
والمشي على الماء ، 
وحرَّك شفتيه فخرجت الحيتان مِن البحر
 مدَّ البصر رافعةً رؤوسها ،
 فاتحةً   أفواهها ..إلى أخره ،

يعني : 
إبراهيم هذا كان يعرف ما في الخاطر ،
 وكان يستطيع أن يمشى على الماء، 
وكان يجمع الحيتان مدَّ البصر بحركة مِن شفتيه !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مثل هذه الكرامات - علم الغيب -
 هذا يربطنا بقضيةٍ كبيرةٍ جداً 
تعرَّض لها هؤلاء الخرافيُّون الأربعة
 – وهمالرفاعي ، والبحريني ، والمغربييْن -،
 تعرضوا لهذه القضية ،
 وهيَ قضية : أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الغيب !
 ودافعوا عن علوي مالكي في ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الصوفيَّة حينما يدَّعون
أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الغيب ،
 وحين يُكثرون من الكلام على معجزات النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
يريدون أن يثبتوا بذلك الكرامات الأولياء ؛
 لأنَّهم يقولون كل ما ثبت للنَّبيِّ معجزة :
 فهو للولي كرامة ،

 فإذا أيقنتَ ، وآمنتَ أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الغيب : 
فيجب عليك – تبعاً – 
أنْ توقن ، وأنْ تؤمن بأنَّ الأولياء يعلمون الغيب أيضاً ، 
لأنَّ هذه للنَّبيِّ معجزة ، وهذه للوليِّ كرامة ،

والفرق بينهما :
 أنَّ النَّبيّ يدعي النُّبوة ، 
والوليُّ لا يدعيها 
وأما ظاهر أو صورة الخارق للعادة :
 فهي صورة واحدة 
، وهذا سيأتي له بسط إن شاء الله فيما بعد.


المقصود :

 أنَّ هـذا الرجـل ينقـل هـذا الهراء ، 
وهذه الخرافات ، 
ويسميها كرامات.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونستمر معه أيضا في صفحة (144) 
يتكلم عن النُّوري 
ويقول سئل النُّوري عن الرضا، 
فقال :
 عن وجدي تسألون أم عن وجد الخَلق ؟
 فقيل : عن وجدك ،

 فقال : لو كنتُ في الدرك الأسفل مِن النَّار :
 لكنتُ أرضى ممن هو في الفردوس!! 

نسأل الله   العافية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

معنى كلامه هذا :

 إنَّه لو وضعه الله عز وجل في الدرك الأسفل مِن النَّار : 
سيكون أرضى عن الله  تعالى ،
وعمَّا هو فيه ممن هو في الفردوس !! 
 لماذا هذا الرضا ؟ 
يَظنون أنَّهم بهذا يرتفعون عن درجة العامَّة ،
 هم خاصة الله ، أهل الرضا ،
 محبتهم بلغت بهم إلى هذا الحد
 مِن محبة الله بزعمهم ، 
أمَّا العامَّة ،
 ومنهم – في نظرهم ،
والعياذ بالله -: الأنبياء 
فهؤلاء يخافون مِن النَّار ، ولا يرضون بها ،
 هم بزعمهم أعلى درجةً مِن الأنبياء !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وحصلت لهم أحداث
 تدل على كذبهم في ذلك ؛

 فإنَّ "سامون" ،
 وقيل : إنَّه "رويم"
لما أراد أن يَمتحن محبته ، 
فصنع بيتاً من الشعر فقال :

لم يــبق لي في سـواك بد         
      فكيفما شئتَ فامتحنيِّ

فامتحنه الله بعسر البول ، 
فحبس بوله عن الخروج ،
 فكان يصرخ في الطريق ،
 وينادي الصبيان ،
 ويقول : احثوا التراب على عمِّكم المجنون ، 
أو انظروا إلى عمكم المجنون .

    هذه بعض الأمثال ،

نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى العافية ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولا يدَّعي كما يدَّعي هؤلاء الزنادقة 
- وهم فعلاً زنادقة -
يعتقدون عبادة الله عز وجل بالحب وحده ،

وكما نعلم جميعاً
 أن السلف قالوا : 

مَن عَبَد الله بالخوف وحده فهو : حروري 
- يعني : خارجي مِن الخوارج – ،

 ومَن عَبَد الله بالحبِّ وحده فهو : زنديق ،

 ومَن عبده بالرجاء وحده فهو : مرجئ ،

ومَن عبده 
بالخوف والرجاء والحب فهو :
 السنيِّ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمن عبده بالحب وحده فهو زنديق 
وهذا يتفق عليه مع ما ذكره أصحاب الفرق ، 
أو المؤلِّفون في الفرق وهم :
الإمام خشيش ، والأشعري ، والرازي ، والسكسكي 
- هؤلاء كلهم أئمَّة فرَقٍ وذكرنا النُّقول عنهم - 
في أنَّ هؤلاء زنادقة ، 
فهذه العبارة أيضاً تتفق مع ذلك ، 
فما كان المدَّعون للحبِّ المجرد عند السلف إلا زنادقة ؛
 لأنَّهم يُبطنون ، ويخرجون جزءاً مهمّاً جدّاً 
مِن أعمال القلوب مِن تعبداتها ، 
مِن أنواع العبادات العظمى ،
 وهي : عبودية الرجاء ، 
وعبودية الخوف ، 
فيسقطونها  بالحب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والله سبحانه وتعالى - كما قلنا - 
ذكر عن أنبيائه أنَّهم يسألونه الجنَّة ، 
ويستعيذون به من النَّار ،
وإمام الموحدين
إبراهيم عليه السلام

يقول كما في سورة الشعراء :
 { واجعلني من ورثة جنة النعيم }.

فكيف يدَّعي هؤلاء 
أنَّهم أعظم مِن خليل الرحمن - سبحانه وتعالى - 
وأعلى درجةً ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بل هم   ينقلون
 - وبلغ بهم الاستخفاف أنَّهم نقلوا -
 كما في *"**طبقات الشعراني**"*
 أنَّ رابعة العدوية قالت 
لما قرئ عندها 

قول الله تبارك وتعالى :

{ وفاكهة مما يتخيرون 
ولحم طير مما يشتهون } ،

 قالت :
يَعدوننا بالفاكهة والطير كأنَّنا أطفال !!!
نعوذ بالله مِن الاستخفاف، 

سواء صحَّ عنها أنَّها قالت ذلك أو لم يصح ،

 فالمهمُّ :
مَن نقل هذا الكلام : 
فهو مقرٌّ بهذا الاستخفاف
بنعيم الله عز وجل وبجنته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالتناقض - كما قلنا –
 أنَّهم ينقلون مثل هذا الكلام ؛
 مع نقلهم أنَّ فلاناً اشتهى الشواء أربعين سنَة ،
 وهذا اشتهى الحلوى كذا سنة .

  ماذا يريد هؤلاء الزنادقة مِن مثل هذه الأمور ؟
  سنتعرض للهدف إن شاء الله :
 وهو إسقاط التعبدات ،

 بعد أنْ نستكمل بعض قراءات مِن كتاب المالكي ،
 هذا الذي - كما قلنا - لم يطلع عليه بعض النَّاس ،
 أو ربما رأوه ولم ينتبهوا لما فيه ، 
ولم يردَّ عليه أحدٌ ، 
ونحن نقول لهؤلاء الخرافيين
الذين يدافعون عن *"**الذخائر**"* :

 انظروا أيضاً إلى هذا الكتاب ، 
واجمعوا فكر الرجل مِن جميع جوانبه ،
 ثم انظروا أيضاً ما هي صلته بالإسلام ، 
أو بالتصوف الذي هو الدين القديم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول المالكي في صفحة (145)
 قال "رويم" :

 مكثتُ عشرين سَنَة
لا يعرِض في سرِّي ذكر الأكل حتى يحضر ! .

يعني :

 مِن زهده لا يعرض له في خاطره ذكر الأكل
 إلا إذا حضر أمامه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أولاً : 

هذا أمرٌ لم يتعبدنا الله عز وجل به ، 
والله عز وجل ذكر الطعام في القرآن ، 
وإن كان يخطر ببالِ كلِّ إنسان ،

وورَدَ ذكره في أحاديث كثيرة 
- وليس هنا المجال لحصرها -
 وليس هناك ما يعيب الإنسان
 أن يتذكر الطعام ، أو غيره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأيضاً : 

ليس هناك ما يرفع درجته بأنَّه لا يتذكر الطعام ؛ 
لأنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يتعبدنا بهذا ،

 ثمَّ هذا عملٌ وأمرٌ لو حصل لأحدٍ فهو أمرٌ خفيٌّ ؛
 لأنَّ الخواطر في القلب ،
فلماذا يظهرُها ويخبر النَّاس بها ؛
 إلا وهم - والعياذ بالله -
 يحرصون على أن يشتهروا ، أو يُعرفوا .

   فهذا العمل الذي لم يفعله الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ،
ولم يفتخر به الأنبياء :

 يأتي مثل هذا الرجل فيذكرونه في الرياء الكاذب ،
 هذا هو الرياء الكاذب حقّاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن الرياء الكاذب أيضاً :

ما ينقله عن بعضهم أنَّه قال في صفحة (146) :

 منذ ثلاثين سنة ما تكلمت بكلمةٍ
 أحتاج أن أعتذر منها .

   وينقل في صفحة (147) عن آخر :

 منذ عشرين ما مددتُ رجلي في الخلوة ،

 فإنَّ حسن الأدب مع الله تعالى :
 أولى .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد هذا الكلام : 
قد تقولون : هذه فرعيَّات *!
 نعم ،
 لكن نربطها بمنهج الرجل .

   يعلِّق المالكي على هذا القول الأخير ، يقول :

 فإنَّ قيل :
فقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمدُّ رجلَه في الخلوة ، 
وكان أحسن العالمين أدباً ؟

   قلنا – أي : المالكي - :

شأن أهل المعرفة أبسط ،
 وأوسع من شأن أهل العبادة ، 
ولكن لا إنكار عليهم في تضييقهم على أنفسهم ؛
 لأنَّ ذلك مقتضى أحوالهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاحظِ العبارة 
" شأن أهل المعرفة أبسط وأوسع من شأن أهل العبادة "!!!! ،

 يعني : النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِن أهل المعرفة ؛
 فشأنه أبسط ،
 وأوسع مِن أهل العبادة ، 
فيمدُّ رجله 

لكنَّ أهل العبادة 
لا إنكار عليهم في تضييقهم على أنفسهم ؛
 لأنّ ذلك مقتضى أحوالهم !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه الحال ، 
وقضية الحال عند الصوفيَّة ،
 وأنَّ الولي يُسلَّم له حاله ، 
لا يُعترض على حاله ،
 هذه جعلوها طاغوت ،
 وركَّبوا عليها مِن القضايا البدعيَّة والشركيَّة
 الشيءَ الكثير جدّاً ،

 فكون هذا صاحب حالٍ : 
لا يُعترض على حاله ؛ 
لأنَّه صاحب عبادة ،
 وهذا صاحب معرفة ! ،

 هذا مِنَ   العوام ، 
وهذا مِن الخاصَّة ! 
والحال يسلَّم للخاصة ! 

وفرقٌ بين هذا الرجل وبين غيره 
 فما كان حلالاً في حقِّ هذا :
 فهو حرامٌ في حقِّ الآخر ،  

وما كان حسنُ أدبٍ مع هذا :
 فهو سوء أدبٍ مع الآخر !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذلك ينقل في صفحة (149) ، يقول :

 إنَّ "الشبلي" - وهو مِن أئمَّتهم - 
لا نعلم له مسنداً سوى حديثٍ واحدٍ 

عن أبى سعيد رضيَ الله تعالى عنه ، 
قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبلال 
"القَ اللهَ عزَّ وجلَّ فقيراً ، ولا تلْقَهُ غَنِيّاً" ،
 قال : يا رسولَ الله كيف لي بذلك ؟
 قال : هو   ذاك ، وإلا فالنَّار" !.

   يقول المالكي : 
إن قيل :
 كيف تجب النَّار بارتكاب أمرٍ مباحٍ في الشرع ؟ 
   قلنا :
 حال بلال ، وطبقته مِن الفقراء تقتضي ألا يدَّخروا !
 فمتى خالفوا مقتضى حالتهم :
 استوجبوا العقوبة على الكذب في دعوى الحال ،
 لا على كسبهم ، وادِّخارهم الحلال ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذاً هنا قضيَّة تشريعيَّة مهمَّة ، 
هنا مناط تكليف ، 
ومناط تشريع يختلف ،
 ليس المناط أو متعلق التكليف
 هو أنَّه مسلمٌ ، عاقلٌ ، بالغٌ ، حرٌّ ،
لا ،

 أيضاً هناك مناط آخر وضعته الصوفيَّة ، 
هل هو صاحب حال ؟
أو صاحب عبادة مِن العامة ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إنْ كان مِن أهل الشريعة ،
 من أهل العبادة ، مِن العامة :
 فهذا في حقِّه الأشياء حلال،

 لكن إن كـان مِـن أصحاب الأحوال :
 فهذا حتى مجرد جمع المال : حرام !
 فإمَّا أن يلقى الله عز وجل  فقيراً ، 
وإلاَّ فليدخل النَّار ،

كما وضعوا هذا الحديث المكذوب 
على رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 فيقول - كما يقول المالكي - :
 "متى خالفوا مقتضى  حالهم :
استوجبوا العقوبة على الكذب في دعوى الحال ، 
لا على كسبهم" !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يعني : 
بلال رضيَ الله عنه وأرضاه 
لو جمع مالاً حتى صار غنيّاً :
يدخل النَّار ويعذب
 لا على أنَّ المال الذي جمعه حرام 
– هو حلال نعم - 
لكن على أنَّه مخالف للحال! 
كيف يدَّعي حالاً ولا يوافقها !؟
   فأية دعوى التي ادعاها بلال ؟ وأية حال ؟ 

   هذه هي المشكلة ؛ 
أن القوم يضعون تشريعات ، وتقنينات 
أصلها مأخوذ من أولئك الزنادقة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويأتي في صفحة (151) :
 ينقل عن رجل يقال له 
"أبو أحمد المُغازَلي" ، 
يقول : خطر على قلبي ذكرٌ مِن الأذكار ،
 فقلت : 
إن كان ذِكرٌ يُمشى به على الماء فهو هذا ،
 فوضعتُ قدمي على الماء : فثبتت ، 
ثم رفعتُ قدمي الأخرى لأضعها على الماء 
فخطر على قلبي كيفية ثبوت الأقدام على الماء 
فغاصتا جميعاً !!
 
   أرأيتم هذا الذكر خطرَ على قلبه ،
 لا هو مِن *"صحيح البخاري"* ،
 ولا هو مِن *"المواهب اللدنيَّة"* 
التي يرجع إليها هؤلاء الخرافيُّون ،
 ولا من السيوطي ، ولا مِن ابن عساكر ، 
ولا مِن *"الحِلية"* ، 

 إنَما خطر على قلبه ! .
وهنا نقف عند قضية خطيرة في منهج التصوف ،
 والتي أشرنا إليها ،
 وهي قضية التلقِّي   – العلم اللدنِّي - المباشر عن الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هم يقولون : 
حدَّثني قلبي عن ربِّى ،

 ويقولون : أنتم - أي : أهل السنَّة والجماعة –
 تأخذون علمَكم ميِّتاً عن ميِّت - 
حدثنا فلان عن فلان عن فلان ،
 كله ميِّت عن ميِّت - 
 ونحن نأخذ علمَنا عن الحيِّ الذي لا يموت !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنا أقول :

 إنَّ الحيَّ الذي لا يموت إلى يوم يبعثون
 - كما أنبأ الله تعالى - :
هو إبليس  
وأنَّه لاشك أنَّ الصوفيَّة 
يأخذون هذه الوسوسات مِن إبليس ؛ 

وإلا كيف خطر على قلب هذا الرجل 
ذِكرٌ مِن الأذكار؟ 
ما هو هذا الذِّكر ؟ 
ما مدى مشروعيته ؟
 ما مدى صحته ؟
 لا ندري

فيقول في نفسه :
 إن كان ذِكراً يمشى به على الماء فهو هذا ،
 ثمَّ يضع قدمه على الماء ،
 ثم يمشي على الماء .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

انظروا هذه الخرافات ، 
يَنقلها هذا الرجل ، ويقرُّها ،
 لا أقصد أن هذه الخرافات في ذاتها فقط خرافة ، 
 إنَّما أقصد أن نربطها بمنهج الرجل
 - منهجه في التلقي - 
وهو الاستمداد مِن العلم المتلقَّى اللدنِّي ، 
والاستمداد مِن المنامات ، 
ومِن الأحلام 

- كما يأتي أيضاً بعض إيضاح لذلك - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ينقل - مِن جملة ما ينقل - 
عن إبراهيم الخَوَّاص صفحة (239) ،
 يقول :
 إنَّ الخوَّاص قال : 
سلكتُ البادية إلى مكة سبعة عشر طريقاً ، 
منها طريقٌ مِن ذهب ! 
وطريقٌ مِن فضَّة ! 

   ثم يقول علوي مالكي :
 فإنْ قيل :
 وهل في الأرض طرقٌ هكذا ؟ ،
 قلنا : لا ؛ 
ولكن هذا مِن جهة 
كرامات الأولياء!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مَن منكم يفهم هذا الكلام 
أو يتخيله في عقله ؟

لكن أنتم مخطئون إذا استخدمتم العقل ؛
 لأنَّ الصوفيَّة لا تؤمن بالعقل أصلا ، 
 بل  ولا بالنقل ،

 الصوفيَّة تؤمن بالكشف ،
  وبالذوق ،
 فأنتم ما ذقتم- ولا أنا – شيئاً ، 
ما تذوقنا أنَّنا نمشي في البادية إلى مكة سبعة عشر   طريقاً ،
منها طريقٌ مِن ذهب ، وطريقٌ مِن فضة ، 

إذا قلنا مشينا إلى مكة مَا رأينا شيئاً ، 
قالوا : أنتم لست أصحاب حال ، 
أنتم مِن العامَّة ، أصحاب شريعة ؛

 لكن نحن أصحاب حقيقة ! 
نرى هذه الطرق ، 
فهذه مِن كرامات الأولياء !

   هكذا ينقل محمَّد علوي مالكي ،
 يستشكل ، 
ثمَّ يأتي بالجواب
الذي يعتقد أنَّه جوابٌ مفحِمٌ ، مُسكتٌ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وينقل عن أخت داود الطائي ، 
أنَّها قالت له - وهذا يذكرنا بما يفعله عُبَّاد الهنود ، 
كما ذَكَر البيروني وغيره
 مما هو معروفٌ عنهم الآن مِن تعاليم النفس – :
لو تنحيتَ مِن الشمس إلى الظلِّ – 
[ يعني : ] تقول : انتقل مِن الشمس إلى الظل -

 فقال :
هذه خُطىً لا أدري كيف تُكتب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الصوفيَّة يؤمنون بالجبريَّة المطلقة 
– سلبية المطلقة – 

التوكل عندهم : هو تواكل ،
 يقعد ليذهب في البادية بدون أي زاد ،
 يقول : متوكِّل على الله *!
 يجلس في المسجد ، وتُعطى له الزكاة ،
 وتعطى له الصدقات ، والهبات ،
 ويقول : متوكِّل على الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تقول له أخته : 
قم مِن الشمس إلى الظل ،

 فيقول : 
خُطىً لا أدري كيف تكتب.

    لو قمتَ
 { وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله } ، 
الله عز وجل قال لنا هذا ،

وأمَرَنا أنْ نتخِّذ الأسباب.

    مثل هذه الأشياء ينقلها ، 
ويعتبرها هي درر كلام الأخيار ،
 ومِن أفضله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ننتقل إلى صفحة (242) ،

 عن أبي يزيد البسطامي :

 يقول 
رأيتُ ربَّ العزة 
في المنام 
فقلت : 
"ياباراخُدا" – بالفارسية - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الصوفيَّة يقولون :
 إنَّهم يروْن الله تعالى في المنام ، 
ويروْن النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام ،
 ويقولون : 
إنَّهم يرون النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظةً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعض تلاميذ علوي مالكي 
سواءٌ الذين هداهم الله ،
 أو غيرهم 

يقـولون : 
إنَّهم يمشون في هذا الطريق – أي : الترقِّي – 
حتى يرَوا الرسولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام ، 
وأنَّهم سيستمرُّون حتى يصبحوا ليروْنَه يقظةً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا مِن العقائد الراسخة عند الصوفيَّة 
- أغلب طرقهم ، أو كلها - 
مثلا : 
كتاب *"**التيجانية**"* ذكر أنَّ هذا مِن عقائد التيجانية ،
 وموضَّح فيه ، 
و*"**طبقات الشعراني**"* نقل هذا عن كثيرٍ منهم ،
 و*"**جامع كرامات الأولياء**"* - أيضاً - نقل هذا ،
 وكثيرٌ مما لا أستطيع أنْ اسمِّيَهم الآن .
   في تراجمهم نقلوا أنَّهم رأوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وأمرهم بكذا ! 
ونهاهم عن كذا !
 وكلُّ هذا مِن البدع ، 
ومِن الضلالات 
التي زيَّنها لهم الشيطان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالمالكي ينقل :
 عن أبا يزيد البسطامي
 يقول :
 إنَّه رأى ربَّ العزَّة في المنام .

    قول هؤلاء :
 إنَّهم يرَوْن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
وأشنع منه : 
مَن يدَّعي رؤية الله تبارك وتعالى منهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن تجد عند الصوفيَّة المتأخرين
 أن قضية رؤية الله سبحانه وتعالى في الدنيا
قد خفت نوعاً ما ؛
 ليُكثرَ مِن رؤية النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ربما لأنَّ الاستنكار عليهم كثُر ،

ولسببٍ آخر مهمٍّ 
وهو ازدياد علاقة التصوف بالتشيع، 
فكلَّما غلا أولئك في علي رضي الله عنه :
 غلا هؤلاء في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛
لأنَّ الهدف واحدٌ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا يدعُنا نترك كتابَ "علوي" الآن ،
 ونتحدث عن هذه القضيَّة ؛
 لأنَّها قضيَّة مهمَّة.

 وهي قضية أنَّ أعلى سند إلى الصوفيَّة
 ينتهي إلى عليٍّ رضيَ الله عنه ، 

يقولون :
 إنَّ عليّاً أخذ الخِرقة مِن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم .
    فالخرقة هذه :
 يتناقلونها يداً عن يدٍ إلى عليٍّ رضيَ الله عنه ،
 ويتعلق الصوفيَّة بعليٍّ رضي الله عنه تعلُّقاً شديداً ، 
يشبه تعلُّقَ الرافضة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه تُظهر لنا الصلة بين دين الشيعة
الذي أسَّسه عبد الله بن سبأ ،
 وبين التصوف ، 
فتأليه البشر ،
 أو الحلول والاتحاد 
- الذي ادَّعاه عبد الله بن سبأ - 
موجودٌ لدى الطائفتين جميعاً ،

 وأصله - كما نعلم - مِن اليهود ؛
 لأنَّ عبد الله بن سباً يهوديٌّ ؛

 فأصلُ الحلول هذا : مِن اليهود ، 
واليهودي "بولس شاول" 
هو الذي أوجد هذا الحلول في دين النَّصارى 
وقال : إن الله جلَّ وتعالى عن ذلك 
حلَّ في عيسي عليه السلام ، 
فهو مبدأ يهودي 
أدخله اليهود في هذه الأديان .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الحاصل : 

أَّننا نجد أنَّه في القرن الخامس
 اجتمعت الضلالات والبدع ، 
ونجد أنَّ نهاية سند الخرقة الصوفيَّة ، 
ومبدأ العلم اللدنِّي ، والحقيقة التي يدَّعونها ، 
وعلم الباطن :
 ينتهي إلى عليٍّ رضي الله عنه .

المعتزلة ينتهي سندُهم إلى علي رضى الله عنه وأنَّه أولُّهم ، 
ففي كتاب *"**طبقات المعتزلة**"* وكتاب  *"**المنية والأمل**"* وأمثاله 
 يجعلون أولَّهم علي رضي الله عنه ،
 فأوَّل المتكلمين :
 هو علي رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيضاً :

 بالنِّسبة للشيعة معروف أنَّهم يجعلونه 
أول الأئمَّة الاثني عشرية ، 

    وكذلك الفرق الباطنية يدَّعون أنَّ عليا رضي الله عنه
 هو دور السابع مِن أدوار الباطنية ، أو الإسماعيلية ،
 على اختلاف فِرَقِهم في ذلك .

   إذاً هناك خطط ، ومؤامرات ،
 وجدوا أنَّ نجاح هذا الهدف ، 
وتحقيق هدم الإسلام :
 يمكن أن يكون عن طريق تدفق العواطف 
لحب علي رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والصوفيَّة لما رأوا كراهية النَّاس للتشييع ، وللرفض
 - أي : عامَّة المسلمين يكرهون ذلك -
 لجئوا إلى الطريق الأخبث ،
 وهو الغلو في محبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وكلُّ ذلك بإيحاءٍ مِن  الشيطان ، 
فغلا هؤلاء في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم
غلُوّاً خرجوا به في كثيرٍ مِن الأمور عن حدِّ الإسلام ،
 وهذا يدلُّ على أنَّ هناك تخطيطاً ، وتعاوناً ماكراً هدفه :
هو هدم الإسلام ، واجتثاث هذا الدين ، 
والقضاء على عقيدة أهل السنَّة والجماعة
 بالتلاعب بهذه العواطف 
- أعني : عواطف العامَّة - 
بالنسبة
لحبِّ علي رضي الله عنه ، 
أو حب النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو شئنا أن نأخذ بعضَ الأدلَّة
 مِن كلام الصوفيَّة على ذلك :
 ننظر مثلاً كتاب *"**أبو حامد الغزالي**"* على سبيل المثال ،
 والغزالي كما هو معروف مِن أئمَّة التصوف الكبار ،
 يقول في صفحة (117) 
مِن كتاب أو مجموعة *"**قصور العوالي في رسائل الإمام الغزالي**"*
  من الجزء الأول 
يقول :
 قال علي رضي الله عنه 
– وهو يتحدث عن العلم اللدني - :
 إنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر عن الخضر فقال : 
{ وعلَّمْناه مِن لدنَّا علماً } ، 

وقال أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه !! 
أدخلتُ لساني في فمي ، 
ففتح في قلبي ألف بابٍ مِن العلم ،
 مع كلِّ بابٍ ألفُ باب !! 

   وقال :
 لو وُضعت لي وسادة ،
 وجلستُ عليها : 
لحكمتُ لأهل التوراة بتوراتهم ،
 ولأهل الإنجيل بإنجيلهم ، 
ولأهل القرآن بقرآنهم !!.

يقول الغزالي :

 وهذه مرتبة لا تُنال بمجرد التعلم الإنساني ،
 بل يتحلى المرء بهذه المرتبة 
بقوة العلم اللدني !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال أيضاً رضي الله عنه :

 يُحكى عن عهد موسى عليه السلام 
بأنَّ شرح كتابه أربعون حِملاً ، 
فلو يأذن الله بشرح معاني الفاتحة :
 لأشرع فيها حتى تبلغ مثل ذلك ،
  يعني :
 أربعين وِقراً !! . 

   وهذه الكثرة ، والسعة ، والانفتاح في العلم :
 لا يكون إلا لدنـيّاً ، إلهيّاً ، ثانوياً .

انتهى كلام الغزالي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذا نظرنا إلى هذه العبر ؟ 
هل يمكن أنْ يقول علي رضي الله عنه هذا الكلام ؟
ما معنى "أدخلتُ لساني في فمي" ؟
وأين كان اللسان ؟ 
وانظر إلى ركاكة العبارة ، وصياغتها ، 
ثم كيف يحكم علي رضي الله عنه لأهل التوراة بتوراتهم ،
 ولأهل الإنجيل بإنجيلهم ! 
والله عز وجل قد نسخ هذه الكتب ،
 ونسخ هذه الشرائع ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكيف عرف علي رضي الله عنه ذلك ، 

ونحن عندنا الحديث الصحيح 
الذي رواه البخاري ، ومسلم ،
 والإمام أحمد ، وغيرهم ،
 والأئمَّة في مواضع   كثيرة :

 "أنَّ أحد أصحاب علي رضي الله عنه 
– وهو أبو جحيفة -  قال له :
 يا أمير المؤمنين هل خصَّكم رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بشيءٍ مِن العلم ؟
 
فقال علي رضي الله عنه :
لا والذي فلق الحبَّة ، وبرأ النسمة ،
ما خصَّنا رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيءٍ مِن العلم ؛
 إلا ما في هذه الصحيفة ،
 أو فهماً يؤتاه المرء من كتاب الله عز وجل ،

 فأخرج الصحيفة ،
 فإذا مكتوب فيها :
 العقل - أي : الديات - ،
 وفكاك الأسير ،
 وأن لا يُقتل مسلمٌ بكافر ،
- وفي بعضها - :
 أنَّ المدينة حَرامٌ" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهي وثيقة كتبها النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ويقال :
 إنَّها مِن الوثائق التي كتبها مِن معاهدات الصلح ،
 احتفظ بها علي رضي الله عنه . 

المهمُّ :
أنَّه يُقسِم أنَّ ذلك لم يكن ، 

هذا دليل على أنَّ الدعوة قديمة قيلت في عهده رضي الله عنه ، 
وأنَّ عبد الله بن سبأ ، 
والزنادقة الذين كانوا معه مِن اليهود ، وأمثالهم :
 هم الذين ابتدعوها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وننظر إلى كتاب *"**طي السجل**"* 
- وهو أحد مراجع الرفاعي في ردِّه على الشيخ ابن منيع - 
في صفحة (322) ، 
يقول :
 يُروى أنَّ الإمام جعفر الصادق أخذ علم الباطن 
عن جده لأمِّه 
الإمام القاسم بن محمد بن سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق 
رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، 
وهو أي : 
أبو بكر رضي الله عنه
 أخذ عن سيِّدنا سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه *!
 وهو أخذ عن سيِّد المرسلين صلى الله عليه  وسلم ! ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن يقول بعد ذلك : 

وقد صحَّ أنَّ سلمان تلقى علم الباطن 
عن أمير المؤمنين علي ، 
وهو ابن عمه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فلا فرق 
إذا الكلُّ راجع إليه صلوات الله عليه.

أين هذا العلم الباطن ؟
وما هو هذا العلم الباطن الذي أخذوه ؟ 
وأين يوجد ؟
 ولماذا وُضع سلمان بالذات ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاحظوا أنَّ الباطنية تضع سلمان لأنَّ أصل هذه الفكرة ،
 سواء التصوف ، أو الباطنيَّة ، أو الزنادقة :
 جاءت مِن الأفكار المجوسيَّة ، والوثنيَّة – والهندية ، وغيرها - .

والرجل الأعجمي 
الذي كان في عهد النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في تلك الديار :
 هو سلمان رضي الله عنه ، 
فإذاً فليُجعل هذا هو التُّكئة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وجُعل سلمان عند بعض طرق الباطنية
هو الباب ، أو الحجاب ، إذا الإمام مستور !! 
وعند الشيعة هو رضي الله عنه مع أبي ذر ،
 والمقداد ، وعلي - هؤلاء الأربعة -
 هم الوحيدون المسلمون مِن الصحابة!! 
وإن كان بعضهم يصلهم إلى أكثر مِن هؤلاء الأربعة
 فيضيف عمَّار ، وأمثاله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهمُّ : 

أنَّه هو مِن المعدودين مِن الذين ثبتوا على الإسلام ،
 ولم يرتدوا ، لماذا ؟
 لأنَّ الفكرة التي تهيئ نفسها :
 فكرة يهوديَّة ، مجوسيَّة ؛ 
إنَّما نشأت في بلاد المجوس ،
 وانتشرت عن طريقهم ، 
فيوضع سلمان رضي الله عنه في السند ،
 وأنَّه تلقى علم الباطن .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ما هو هذا العلم الباطن ؟
 هذا الذي نجده في كلام الصوفيَّة
في تفسيرهم الذي يسمونه "التفسير الإشاري" ،
 في إشاراتهم ، في أقوالهم ، في كتبهم ، 

هذا العلم الباطن ،
الذي هو تعبيرٌ آخر 
عن ما يسمَّى العلم اللدني ، أو علم الحقيقة ،
ليس هو العلم الذي بين أيدينا ، 
ليس هو البخاري ،
ولا مسند الإمام أحمد ، 
ولا كتب الفقه المعروفة أبداً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولذلك قلتُ :

 إنَّ معرفتنا بمنهج المتصوفة :
 أهمُّ مِن الردِّ التفصيلي عليهم ؛
 بأنَّ هذا الحديث ضعيف الذي استشهدتم به ،
 أو هذا الحديث صحيح ، 
أو غير ذلك ، 

نقول لهم : 
أصلاً ليس مِن منهجكم العلمي 
أنْ ترجعوا إلى كتب السنَّة ، ولا إلى غيرها 
حتى تردُّوا علينا "بأنَّكم ضعفتم حديثاً ، ونحن نصححه" ،
  والخلاف يسير ،
 ولا داعي للتكفير .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا ،
 أنتم مرجعكم إلى الكشف ،
 إلى الحال ،
 إلى الذوق ، 
إلى الوجد ، 
وليس مرجعكم نصوص الوحي ،
 فهذا العلم اللدني الذي تتلقونه عن طريق الكشف ،
 هذا العلم الباطن :
 نحن نبدأ الجدال ،والنقاش بيننا وبينكم
 من هذه النقطة ؛
إمَّا أنْ تعودوا إلى الشريعة ،
 وإمَّا أن تُصروا على أنَّ ما أنتم عليه هو الحقيقة ،
 وهو العلم الباطن ، 
فتأخذون حكم الباطنيَّة ،
 وحكم الملاحدة الذين يدَّعون ذلك.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبمناسبة قولهم رؤية النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام 
- كما سبق - ، 
وبمناسبة قضية العلم اللدنِّي ؛ أنقل قصة عن أحد أئمَّة الرفاعيَّة ،
 ومشايخها الكبار ،
 الذين أخذوا عن أحمد الرفاعي المؤسس ؛
 ننقل هذه كما أوردها صاحب كتاب *"* *طي السجل**"*
 صفحة    (368) ؛ 
نقرأ قصة إلباس الخرقة للشيخ علي الأحور ،
 كما نقلها هذا الرجل ، 
يقول مؤلف *"**طي السجل**" : 
*وهنا نذكر تيمُّناً قصة إلباس الخرقة للشيخ الجليل علي الأحور 
شيخ السيد علي الأهدل ،
 مِن يد حضرة القطب الأعظم 
السيد الكبير أحمد الرفاعي رضي الله عنه ، 
بأمر النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
قال الإمام العلامة أبو بكر الأنَّصاري في *"**عقود اللآل**"* 
حين ترجم للعارف الأحور ما نصه :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شيخ الشيوخ ، الإمام ، العارف ،
 الشيخ علي الأحور بن أحمد .. الخ النسب ، 
أخذ في بداية أمره عن الشيخ العارف بالله عبد القادر الجيلي
 – يعني : الجيلاني - قدس الله سرَّه ،
 رأى بـ " أسعر " من بلاد الجزيرة 
سنة ستين وخمسمائة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وقال : يا رسول الله ، 
دلني على أحب مشايخ الوقت إليك ، 
وأحبهم طريقة عندك لأتمسك به ؟ 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :
 يا علي أحب مشايخ الوقت إليَّ ،
 وأرضاهم عندي طريقة :
 طريقة ولدي السيد أحمد الرفاعي صاحب "أم عبيدة"

– وأم عبيده بلدة في جنوب العراق في البطائح
 التي كان يعيش فيها الرفاعي – 

قلت يا رسول الله :
 وكذلك هو – (يعنى هو أفضل المشايخ) - ؟
 قال : وكذلك هو ، رغماً على أنفك !
 وضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت نواجذه ،

 قال الأحور :
 فانتبهت خائفاً ، مرعوباً ،
 وقمت على قدم الإخلاص راجعاً أكر إلى "أم عبيدة" ،
 فلما دخلتُ على سيدي إمام القوم ، 
تاج الطائفة ، 
السيد أحمد الرفاعي رضي الله عنه ،
 وطلبتُ منه الخرقة ؛ 
فقال لي :
 أنا وأخي عبد القادر والفقراء كلهم واحد 
فالزم شيخك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :
 لاحظ تقسيمات الصوفيَّة ، 
هم الذين يفرِّقون الأمَّة ،
 هذا تبع هذا الشيخ ، وهذا تبع هذا ،
 ما يحق لهذا أن يأخذ من هذا ، 
ولا هذا يأخذ من هذا ؛
 فكأن المسألة شركات ، ومساومات ،
 ويحصل بينهم الغضب الشديد 
على أن طالباً أخذه هذا من هذا.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فالرفاعي يقول :
 الزم شيخك ،
 قال : فقلت لي معك خلوة ، 

قال : فليكن ،
 قال : فلما خلوتُ به :
 قلت : بالله أسألك مَن أرضي المشايخ طريقة اليوم ،
 وأحبهم عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ، 
فقال – أي الرفاعي - :
 مَن يقال ذلك بشأنه :
 "على رغم أنفك" 
– يعني : نفسه - ، 

يقول :
 - يعني : أحمد الرفاعي – 
يدَّعي علم الغيب ،
 ويدَّعي أنه عرف الرؤيا ،

 وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
لما قال لهذا المريد على :
 "رغم أنفك" 
-  يعني : الرفاعي  –
 فالرفاعي عنده خبر بهذا الكلام ،
 ولذلك يقول للمريد : 
أفضلهم مَن قيل في حقه على "رغم أنفك" ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول هذا المريد الأحور : 
فأغشي عليَّ من هيبته ؛
 فأجلسني بيديه ، 
وتواضع لي كل التواضع ،
 وقال : يامبارك أنت ما تعرف الملاطفة ،
 طيب خاطرك !
 قلت :
لا برحتُ إلا بخرقتك ،
 قال : لا جعلني الله ممن يفرق بين الفقراء ،
 ويفضل نفسه عليهم ،
 اصبر هنا برهة يسيرة ، ويقضي الله خيراً ، 
 قال : فمكثتُ سنَةً كاملةً
لا أتجرأ على ذكر شيءٍ مما أنا فيه ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد جاء شهر ربيع الآخر 
وفي أول ليلة منه رأيتُ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم !! 
وأنا في زاوية من زوايا "الرواق" ، 
فطرحتُ نفسي على قدميه ، 
وقلت : يارسول الله ، في الليل تشرفني برؤيتك بـ"أسعر" ،
 وأنا أنتظر أن يسلكني ولدك السيد أحمد الرفاعي

– قال سفر :
 هذا من رفاعة ويقول  ولدك !! – 

طريقتك المباركة ، 
فتبسم عليه الصلاة والسلام ،
 وقال : يا علي.. 
فنادى أحمد ، 
فجاء سيدي السيد أحمد الرفاعي خاشعاً ، متواضعاً ،
 فقبَّل يد النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ووقف أمامه ،
 وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : يا ولدي ! 
سلِّك الشيخ على طريقتك ،
 وألبسه الخرقة ! ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقال : روحي لك الفداء يا حبيبي ، 
عليك من ربك أفضل الصلاة والسلام ،
 أنت تعرف أنني لا أحب التفرقة بين فقراء الوقت ،
 وقصْد الجميع أنت بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى

– قال سفر : 
يعنى يقول :
 أنا لا أريد أن أعتدي على الشيخ عبدالقادر الجيلاني ،
 كلُّنا واحد ،
 وأنت مقصد الجميع –

 فقال : كذلك ،
 ولكن أنت شيخ الوقت ، 
شيخ الفقراء كلهم ،
 فافعل ما آمرك به ،
فقبَّل الأرض بين يدي رسول الله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول هذا المسمَّى الأحور :
 فانتبهتُ فرحاً مسروراً ، 
فأحسْنت الوضوء ، وصليتُ    ما تيسَّر ، 
ودخلتُ جامع "الرواق" لأداء صلاة الصبح مع الجماعة ، 
فرآني سيدي قبل دخولي باب المسجد ،
فأخذ بيدي ، وضمَّني إليه ، 
وأجلسني على بارية هناك ،
 وأخذ عليَّ العهد ،
وألبسني الخرقة ! 
وقال : هذه لك مِن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ! 
فالبسْها مباركةً إن شاء الله تعالى !


– قال سفر :

 يعني :
في نفس الوقت الرفاعي يعلم الغيب ،
 عرف الرؤيا ،
وعرف ما قاله الرسول بزعمهم للأحور - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :
 وفي اليوم الثامن من ربيع الآخر 
توفي الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني رحمه الله في بغداد … إلى آخره .

    يعني :
ألْبسه الخرقة ، 
فتوفي عبد القادر - شيخه الأول -
 فكان أحمد الرفاعي هو الشيخ البديل ،

 فنقول : 
هذا نموذج مِن نماذج كثيرة جدّاً
 نعرف بها ادَّعاؤهم بهذا العلم اللدنِّي ، 
ومع تعلقهم بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ادَّعوا أنَّهم يحبونه 
وما قصدهم ، وما هدفهم إلا ما ذكرنا ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنا الآن أنقل عن من هو أقدم مِن هؤلاء
 لنعرف حقيقة سبب غلوهم 
في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ 
وهو الحلاج ،
 والحلاج : أُفتِيَ بكفره 
 – ولله  الحمد -
  في محضر كبير من علماء المسلمين ، 
وأقيم عليه الحد ،
 وقتل  بتهمة الزندقة 
بعد أن اعترف بكثيرٍ مِن الكفريات ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنا الآن أقرأ بعض ما ذكر
 مما يتعلق بموضوع الغلو في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 ليجد أساسه عند الصوفيَّة ، 
للحلاج كتاب اسمه كتاب *"**الطواسين* *"* 
– مطبوع – 
يبتدأ من صفحة 82 ، 
من كتاب *"أخبار الحلاج"* ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أوَّل الطواسين :
 هو طاسين السراج ، 
طبعا السراج يقصد النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
أي : السراج المنير يقول : 

   طاسين ، سراج مِن نور الغيب ،
 بدأ وعاد ، وجاوز السراج وساد ،
 قمرٌ تجلى مِن بين الأقمار ،
 برجه من فلك الأسرار ، 
سمَّاه الحق أمِّيّاً لجمع همَّته ، 
وحَرَمِيّاً – يعني : نسبة إلى الحرم – لعظم نعمته ،
 ومكيّاً لتمكينه عند قربه ، 
شرَح صدرَه ، ورفع قدره ، وأوجب أمره ،
 فأظهر بدره ، 
طلع بدره من غمامة اليمامة ،
 وأشرقت شمسه من ناحية تهامة ، 
وأضاء سراجه من معدن الكرامة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

… إلى أن يقول : 

ما أبصره أحد على التحقيق سوى الصدَّيق ؛
 لأنَّه وافقه ثم رافقه ؛ 
لئلا يبقى بينهما فرق ،
 ما عرفه عارف إلا جهل وصفه ،
{ الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم
 وإن فريقاً منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون } ،

 أنوار النبوة مِن نوره برزت ، 
وأنوارهم مِن نوره ظهرت ،
 وليس في الأنَّوار نور
أنور وأظهر وأقدم من القدم 
سوى نور صاحب الكرم ،
 همته سبقت الهمم ، ووجوده سبق العدم!!!
 
واسمه سبق القلم 
– أي : قبل أن يخلق القلم –
 لأنَّه كان قبل الأمم ،
 ما كانت الآفاق وراء الآفاق ودون الآفاق 
، أظرف ، وأشرف ، وأعرف ، وأرأف ، 
وأخوف ، وأعطف من صاحب هذه القضية ، 
وهو سيِّد البرية الذي اسمه أحمد ،
 ونعته أوحد ، وأمره أوكد ، 
وذاته أوجد ، وصفته أمجد، وهمَّته أفرد ، 
يا عجباً ما أظهرَه ، وأنضره ، وأكبره ، 
وأشهره ، وأنوره ، وأقدره ، وأظفره ،
لم يزل كان ، 
كان مشهوراً قبل الحوادث ، 
والكوائن ، والأكوان ، ولم يزل ،
 كان مذكوراً قبـل القبـل ، 
وبعد البَعد والجواهر والألوان ،
 جوهره صفويٌّ ، كلامه نبويٌّ ، علمه عَلَويٌّ
 – نسبة إلى علي - ،
 عبارته عربيٌّ ، قبيلته لا مشرقي ، ولا مغربي ،
 جنسه أبويٌّ ، رفيه رفويٌّ ، صاحبه أميٌّ ...

إلى آخر الكلام الذي ينقله الحلاج ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن يقول :

   الحق وبه الحقيقة ، 
هو الأول في الوصلة ،
 وهو الآخر في النبوة ، 
والباطن بالحقيقة ، والظاهر بالمعرفة ، 
ما خرج عن ميم محمد ، 
وما دخل في حائه أحد ،
حاؤه ميم ثانية ، 
والدال ميمٌ ،
 داله دوامه ، 
وميمه محله ،
 وحاؤه حاله ،
 وحاله ميم ثانية .

قال سفر : 
هذه الطلاسم التي يذكرونها ،
 هي حساب "الجمَّل" ،
 أو "أبو جاد" ،
 أو أبجد هوز .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نستمر في كلام الحلاج الذي نرى حقيقته ،
 وحقيقة دينه 
من قوله في  طس الأزل والالتباس ، 
يقول : 

   قيل لإبليس : اسجد ، ولأحمد انظر ،
هذا ما سجد ، وأحمد ما نظر!
 ما التفت يميناً ولا شمالاً ، ما زاغ البصر ، وما طغي 


– قال سفر :

 يعني يشبِّه موقف النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بموقف إبليس 
- والعياذ بالله -
 وأن إبليس لم يسجد ، 
وأحمد لم ينظر 
فالاثنان سواء،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإن قلت
 كيف يشابه النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إبليس ،
 فيقول لك :
لا تستغرب،
أنظر ماذا قال بعد ذلك 
في صفحة (99) يقول : 

   تناظرت مع إبليس وفرعون في "الفتوة" 
– وهي : درجة مِن درجات الصوفيَّة ،
 ومقام من مقاماتهم - 
فقال – أي : إبليس يقول للحلاج - :
 إن سجدتُّ سقط عني  اسم الفتوة !
 وقال فرعون : 
إن آمنتُ برسوله سقطتُّ من منـزلة  "الفتوة" 
– والعياذ بالله –
 وقلت أنا – يقول الحلاج – :
 إن رجعت عن دعواي ،
 وقولي سقطت من  بساط "الفتوة" – 

قال سفر :
ودعواه هي وحدة الوجود - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :
وقال إبليس
 أنا خير منه حين لم يره غيره خيراً ،

وقال فرعون :
ما علمت لكم من إله غيري 
حين لم يعرف في قومه من يميِّز بين الحق والباطل 

– قال سفر :

أهل وحدة الوجود ، 
يصدِّقون كلام فرعون 
في قوله 
"ما علمتُ لكم مِن إله غيري" ،

 يقول : 
وقلت أنا :
 إن لم تعرفوه فاعرفوا آثاره ،
 وأنا ذلك الأثر وأنا الحق!!

 – قال سفر : 
الحلاج كان يقول
أنا الحق 
– يعني : أنا الله – .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 
وأنا ذلك الأثر ،
وأنا الحق 
لأنَّي مازلت أبداً بالحق حقّاً ،
فصاحبي وأستاذي 
إبليس وفرعون،

 هُدِّد بالنار وما رجع عن دعواه ،
 وفرعون أغرق في اليم وما رجع في دعواه ،
 ولن يضر بالواسطة البتة ،
 لن يضر بالوسائط ، 
ولكن قال 
"آمنت أنه لا اله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل" ،

 وألم تر أنَّ الله قد عارض جبريل لشأنه ،
 فقال : 
لماذا ملأتَ فمه قملاً ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول : 

ما في كتاب *"**الذخائر**"* 
لعلوي مالكي

 أصله :
مِن مثل كلام الحلاج هذا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحلاج ممن أسَّس لهم الغلو 
في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
 بمثل هذا الكلام 
حين يجعله   - والعياذ بالله – كإبليس ! 

وحين يقول إنه مخلوق قبل الأكوان جميعاً ،
 وقبل أن توجد السموات والأرض ، 
إلى غير ذلك من الكلام ،
الذي احتج به الرفاعي وصاحباه
 احتجا بأن النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
كان مخلوقاً قبل الكائنات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما أن نبوة النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتة ،
 أو حق قبل خلق السموات والأرض 
كما ورد في بعض الأحاديث 
"كنت نبياً وآدم بين الروح والجسد" :
 فعلى فرض صحة هذه الأحاديث ،

[ نقول ]
 نعم نبوة النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتة ؛

لأنَّ الله عز وجل 
"كتب في اللوح المحفوظ كل شيءٍ 
قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة" ،
 كما في الحديث الصحيح ، 
ومما كتب أن النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سيكون نبيّاً وسيبعث ،

فإثبات النبوة شيء ،
 وإثبات أنه أول من خُلق
 – كما يقول هؤلاء الخرافيون -
شيءٌ آخر.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونعود فنؤكد أن وراء غلو الصوفيَّة 
في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وما يدَّعونه من المعجزات ،
 وما يضعونه ، ويفترونه على النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وعلى السنَّة ، والسيرة 
من هذه الأكاذيب ، والمخترعات ،
 والخزعبلات 
إنما قصدهم بذلك 
إثبات هذه الأكاذيب والخزعبلات للأولياء 
بدعوى أنها : 
ما كان للنَّبيِّ من معجزة فهو للوليِّ كرامة ، 

وهذه دعوى خبيثة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو نظرنا إلى المولد أيضاً 
لوجدنا اعتناءهم بمولد النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وهو الذي أسـسه العبيديون  *الزنادقة* الباطنية ،
  فهم أول من أسَّـسه ،

 لو نظرنا إلى اهتمامهم بالمولد 
 لرأينا أنهم يستمدون منه الاهتمام بموالد أئمتهم ، وسادتهم ،
بل قد يعتقدون أن موالد أئمتهم ، وسادتهم ، وأصحاب طرقهم :
 أعظم مِن المولد الذي يقيمونه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 حتى المولد نفسه إنما يقيمونه لهذا الغرض ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولو شئتم لقرأتُ عليكم ما نقله كتاب *"**طبقات الشعراني** "*
 عن مولد أحمد البدوي – سيِّدهم - مِن مصر
 الذي يقال له أحمد البدوي 
يقول الشعراني : 

   قلت : 
وسبب حضوري مولده كلَّ سنَة 
أن شيخي العارف بالله تعالى
 محمد الشناوي رضي الله عنه !
 أحد أعيان بيته رحمه الله قد كان أخذ عليَّ العهد بالقبة 
تجاه وجه سيدي أحمد رضي الله عنه ،
وسلمني إليه بيده ، 

فخرجت اليدُ الشريفة إلى الضريح !
 
وقبضتْ على يدي ،

 وقال : سيدي يكون خاطرك عليه ،
 واجعله تحت نظرك ، 

فسمعتُ سيدي أحمد رضي الله عنه
مِن القبر 
يقول :

 نعم !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

أحمد البدوي توفي قبل الشعراني
بحوالي ثلاثمائة سنة !

سمعه من القبر

يقول :
نعم ،

وأخرج يده ،

وبايعه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

ثم إني رأيتُه بمصر مرة أخرى 
هو وسيدي عبد العال ، 
وهو يقول :
 زرنا بطندتا – وهي : طنطا - 

ونحن نطبخ لك ملوخية ضيافتك ،
 فسافرت ، فأضافني غالب أهله ، 
وجماعة المقام ذلك اليوم 
كلهم بطبيخ الملوخية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 
ثم رأيته بعد ذلك 
وقد أوقفنى على جسر "قحافة" تجاه طندتا ،
وجدته سوراً محيطاً ، 

وقال : قف هنا ،
 أدخل عليَّ من شئت 
وامنع من شئت .


قال سفر :

 يعني : الجسر تحول إلى سور عريض 

ويقول له : 

أنت هنا ،
 كل مَن يحضر المولد : 
أدخل من أردت ، 
وامنع مَن أردت مِن حضور المولد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

 ولما دخلتُ بزوجتي فاطمة أم عبدالرحمن ،
 وهي بكر ، 
مكثت خمسة شهور لم أقرب منها ،

 فجاءني وأخذني وهي معي ،

وفرش لي فرشاً 
فوق ركن القبة التى على يسار الداخل ، 

وطبخ لي حلوى ،

ودعا الأحياء والأموات إليه ،

 وقال :

أزل بكارتها هنا !! 

فكان الأمر تلك الليلة ..

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن يقول : 

وتخلفتُ عن ميعاد حضوري للمولد سنة 948 ، 

وكان هناك بعض الأولياء 

فأخبرني أنَّ سيدي أحمد رضي الله عنه

 كان ذلك اليوم 

يكشف الستر عن الضريح، 

ويقول : 

أبطأ عبدالوهاب ما جاء 

- يعني : هو الشعراني فاسمه عبد الوهاب -

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

-  وأردت التخلف سنَةً من السنين – 

يعني : عن المولد 

- فرأيت سيدي أحمد رضي الله عنه 

ومعه جريدة خضراء 

وهو يدعو الناس من سائر الأقطار ، 

والنَّاس خلفه ، ويمينه ، وشماله ،

 أمم ، وخلائق لا يحصون 

فمر عليَّ وأنا بمصر ،

 فقال أما تذهب ؟

 فقلت : بي وجع ،

 فقال : الوجع لا يمنع المحب ،

 ثم أراني خلقاً كثيراً مِن الأولياء وغيرهم
 الأحياء ، والأموات من الشيوخ ، 

والزَّمنى ، بأكفانهم يمشون ،

 ويزحفون معه يحضرون المولد ،

 ثم أراني جماعة من الأسرى
 جاؤا من بلاد الإفرنج مقيَّدين ، مغلولين ،

يزحفون على مقاعدهم،

 فقال :

 انظر إلى هؤلاء في هذا الحال ، 
ولا يتخلفون ،

 فقويَ عزمي على الحضور ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقلت له : 

إن شاء الله تعالى نحضر ،

 فقال لابد مِن الترسيم عليك ،

 فرسم عليَّ سبُعيْن 

 – يعني : وضعه بحراسة سبُعين – 

عظيمين أسْوَدين كالأفيال ،

 وقال : 
لا تفارقاه حتى تحضرا به ،

 فأخبرتُ بذلك 
سيدي الشيخ محمد الشنَّاوي رضي الله عنه ،

 فقال :

سائر الأولياء يَدْعون الناس بقصَّادهم 

       – يعني: يوصون من يدعوهم إلى مولده – 

وسيدي أحمد رضي الله عنه 

يدعو الناس بنفسه إلى الحضور ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال :

 إن سيِّدي الشيخ محمد السروي
 رضي الله تعالى عنه شيخي 
تخلَّف سنَةً عن الحضور ،

فعاتبه سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه ،

 وقال : 

موضع يحضر فيه

رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم ،
والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام معه ، 
وأصحابه ،
 والأولياء رضي الله عنهم ؛
ما يحضره ؟ 

فخرج الشيخ محمَّد رضي الله عنه إلى المولد
 فوجد الناس راجعين ،
 وفات الاجتماع ،

 فكان يلمس ثيابهم ،

ويمرُّ بها على وجهه !! .أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشعراني :

 وقد اجتمعتُ مرة أنا وأخي
 أبو العباس الحريثي رحمه الله تعالى

 بوليٍّ مِن أولياء الهند بمصر المحروسة ،

 فقال رضي الله عنه :

 ضيِّفوني فإني غريب ،
 وكان معه عشرة أنفس ،
 فصنعتُ لهم فطيراً ، وعسلاً فأكل ،

 فقلت له :

 مِن أيِّ البلاد ؟

 فقال : مِن الهند ،

 فقلت : ما حاجتك في مصر ؟ 

فقال : 
حضرْنا مولد سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه ،

 فقلت له : متى خرجتَ مِن الهند ؟

فقال :
 خرجنا يوم الثلاثاء ،
 فنمنا ليلة الأربعاء 
عند سيِّد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وليلة الخميس 
عند الشيخ عبدالقادر رضي الله عنه ببغداد ،
 وليلة الجمعة عند سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه بطندتا ،

 فتعجبْنا مِن ذلك ، 

فقال :

الدنيا كلها خطوة

 عند أولياء الله عز وجل ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واجتمعنا به يوم السبت 
انفضاض المولد  طلعة الشمس ، 

فقلنا لهم : 

مَن عرَّفكم بسيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه 
في بلاد الهند ؟

 فقالوا :
 يالله العجب

 أطفالنا الصغار
 لا يحلفون إلا ببركة سيِّدي أحمد 
رضي الله عنه ، 

وهو من أعظم أيمانهم


 - قال سفر :

 انظروا إلى هذا الشرك  - 


وهل أحدٌ يجهل سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه ؟

 إن أولياء ما وراء البحر المحيط ،

 وسائر البلاد ، والجبال 

يحضرون مولده رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشعراني : 

وأخبرني شيخنا الشيخ محمد الشناوي 
رضي الله عنه

 أن شخصاً أنكر حضور مولده 

فسُلب الإيمان !! 

فلم يكن فيه شعرة تحنُّ إلى دين الإسلام

فاستغاث بسيِّدي
أحمد رضي الله عنه ،

 فقال :
 بشرط أن لا تعود ؟

 فقال : نعم ،

فردَّ عليه
 ثوب إيمانه !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قاله له : 

وماذا تنكر علينا ؟ 
- يعني : في المولد -

  قال : اختلاط الرجال والنساء ،

 فقال له سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه : 
ذلك واقعٌ في الطواف ، 

- قال سفر:

 يختلط الرجال بالنساء في الطواف ،

ويشبِّه مولده بالطواف –

 ولم يمنع أحدٌ منه ،

 ثم قال :

 وعزة ربي   ما عصى أحدٌ في مولدي
 إلا وتاب وحسنت توبته ،

 وإذا كنتُ أرعى

 الوحـوش ، 
والسمك في البحـار ،

 وأحميـهم مـن بعضهم بعضاً ، 

أفيعجزني الله عز وجل 

عن حماية مَن يحضر مولدي ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

هذا  هو التصرف في الكون ،

 إنَّه حتى الوحوش يحميها بعضها من بعض ،
 ويحجزها ،

 والسمك في البحار ،

 فيتصرف في هذه الأمور كلها ،

فكيف لا يتصرف فيمن يحضر مولده ؟

هذا هو أحمد البدوي ،


 ماذا تتوقعون أن يقولوا
 في مولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن قالوا 

أعظم من هذا :

 فهو – والعياذ بالله – 

الشرك والكفر ، 


وإن قالوا :

 لا ، نحن نفضل مولد البدوي 
على مولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

ونعطي البدوي مِن الولاية والاختصاص
 ما لا نعطي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 فهي الطامَّة الكبرى 

وإذاً هم الذين يحتقرون رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ولا يحبونه،

 وليسوا أهل السنَّة والجماعة -
كما يزعمون -


 فليختاروا مِن هذين ما شاؤوا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 
وحكى لي شيخنا أيضاً :

 أن سيِّدي الشيخ أبا الغيث بن كتيلة
  أحد العلماء بـ"المحلة الكبرى" ،
 وأحد الصالحين بها

 كان بمصر ، فجاء إلى "بولاق" ،
 فوجد الناس مهتمين بأمر المولد ، 
والنـزول في المراكب ،

فأنكر ذلك ،

 وقال : هيهات أن يكون اهتمام هؤلاء
 بزيارة نبيِّهم صلى الله عليه وسلم

مثل اهتمامهم بأحمد البدوي ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقال له شخص :

 سيِّدي أحمد وليٌّ عظيم ،

فقال : 

ثَمَّ في هذا المجلس 
من هو أعلى منه مقاماً ،

 فعزم عليه شخص 
– أي : عزمه – 
فأطعمه سمكاً ، 

فدخلتْ حلقَهُ شوكةٌ تصلَّبَتْ
 فلم يقدروا على نزولها بدهن عطاسٍ ، 
ولا بحيلة مِن الحيل ، 

وورِمت رقبتُه 
حتى صارت كخلية النَّحل تسعة شهورٍ

 وهو لا يلتذ بطعام ،
 ولا شراب ، 
ولا منام ، 

وأنساه الله تعالى السبب ، 

فبعد التسعة شهور :
 ذكَّره الله تعالى بالسبب

 فقال :

 احملوني إلى قبة سيِّدي
 أحمد رضي الله عنه ، 

فأدخلوه ، 
فشرع يقرأ سورة "يس" ،
 فعطس عطسةً شديدةً
 فخرجت الشوكة مغمسة دماً ،

 فقال : تبتُ إلى الله تعالى يا سيِّدي أحمد !!

 وذهب الوجع ،
 والورم من ساعته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

أصيب هذا الرجل 

لأنَّه يقول إن الناس تهتم بزيارة مولد البدوي 

أكثر من زيارتهم 

للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويستمر الشعراني فيقول :


 وَأنكر ابن الشيخ خليفة 
 بناحية "أبيار" بالغربة 
حضور أهل بلده إلى المولد ،

 فوعظه شيخنا محمد الشناوي ،

 فلم يرجع ،

فاشتكاه  لسيِّدي أحمد 

فقال: 

ستطلع له حبَّة 
ترعى فمَه ولسانَه ،

 فطلعت مِن يومه ذلك ،

وأتلفت وجهه ،

ومات بها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول :

 ووقع ابن اللَّبَّان في حق سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه 
- بمعنى : انتقص حقه - 

فسُلب القرآن ،
 والعلم ، والإيمان !! 

فلم يزل يستغيث بالأولياء ،

 فلم يقدر أن يدخل في أمره 

– يعني :
 ما دخل أحدٌ بينه وبين البدوي
ليُخلَّصه منه -

 فدلُّوه على سيِّدي ياقوت العرشي ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- قال سفر : 

وهذا سمُّوه ياقوت العرشي ،

 قيل :

 إنه كان يسمع حملة العرش! 

وقيل :

 إنَّه يرى العرش 
لذلك سُمِّي العرْشي ، 

وربما يمر علينا شيءٌ مِن ترجمته –

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فمضى إلى سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه ، 

وكلَّمه في القبر ،

 وأجابه ، 

وقال له :

 أنت أبو الفتيان رُدَّ على هذا المسكين رأس ماله ، 

فقال : بشرط التوبة !

 فتاب ، 
ورَدَّ عليه رأس ماله ، 

وهذا كان سبب اعتقاد ابن اللبان
 في سيدي ياقوت رضي الله عنه ،

 وقد زوجه سيِّدي ياقوت ابنتَه 
ودُفن تحت رجليها بالقرافة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن يقول : 

   وكان سيِّدي عبد العزيز 

إذا سئل عن سيِّدي أحمد رضي الله عنه يقول :

 هو بحر لا يُدرك له قرار ،

 وأخباره ، ومجيئه بالأسرى مِن بلاد الإفرنج ،

 وإغاثة الناس مِن قُطَّاع الطريق ، 

وحيلولته بينهم وبين مَن استنجد به : 

لا تحويها الدفاتر رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلت :

 وقد شاهدتُ أنا بعيني 

سنة خمس وأربعين وتسعمائة 

أسيراً على منارة سيِّدي عبد العال
 رضي الله عنه 
– وهو تلميذ البدوي -

 مقيَّداً مغلولاً وهو مخبَّط العقل ،

 فسألتُه عن ذلك ، 

فقال : 

بينا أنا في بلاد الإفرنج آخر الليل ، 

توجَّهتُ إلى سيِّدي أحمد
 – يعني : دعا أحمد - 

فإذا أنا به فأخذني ، 

وطار بي في الهواء ،

 فوضعني هنا ، 
فمكث يومين ورأسه دائرة عليه
 مِن شدة الخطفة
 رضي الله عنه .أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فإذا كان هذا اعتقادهم في البدوي

 وفيمن يحضر مولده ،

 وعقوبة مَن يشكِّك في حضور مولد البدوي ؛

 فما ظنك بقولهم ،

 واعتقادهم بمولد الرسول صلى الله عليه    وسلم ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكما قلنا ؛

 إما أن يقولوا إنه أعظم :

 فهو أعظم شركاً ،

 وإما أن يقولوا :

 لا ، 
مولد البدوي أعظم ،

 فقد فضَّلوا البدوي على رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول هذا ليعلم الإخوان 

أن المسألة ليست أن محمَّد علوي مالكي ومن معه 

يحضرون كما يقولون
 يأتون بالكوازي ، والكبسات ،

 ويقولون للنَّاس :

 تعشُّوا ، وصلُّوا على الرسول ، واحتفلوا بذكراه ،

 ونقرأ شيئاً مِن السيرة ،

 وندعو النَّاس إلى محبَّته صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ونستغلها فرصة للوعظ ، 

ولتبيين أحوال المسلمين ، 

وللتذكير بالمحرمات ،

ومحاربة الشيوعية ، 

ولغير ذلك مما جعجع ،
وطنطن به الرفاعي ، 
والمغربيان ، والبحريني .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المسألة هي هذا الشرك ،

 وهذه الاستغاثات ،
 وهذه النداءات ، 

وأن من ينكر ذلك يُسلب إيمانه ،

 ويسلب دينه ،

 ويبتلى بكذا وكذا ،

 أوهام ينسجونها ،
 وأساطير يُرهبـون بهـا الناس 

حتى لا ينقدوهم ، 
وحتى لا يفتحوا أفواههم عليهم ،

 وحتى يستعبدوهم بها ، 

وكما نرى كثيراً مِن النَّاس
 يدفعون لهم الأموال الطائلة ،

ويتبركون بهم ، 

ولا يتزوجون إلا بإذنهم ، 

ولا يسافرون إلا بأمرهم ،

 ولا يعملون أيَّ عملٍ
إلا بعد أن يستأذنونهم ،

 ويتبركون بمشورتهم ، 
وبنصيحتهم بسبب ما يحيطون به أنفسهم 
مِن هذا الإرهاب الشديد الفظيع ،

 وأنهم يملكون أن يوقعوا بأعدائهم
 مثل هذه الأمور


نسأل الله السلامة والعافية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونبدأ بالحديث عن تعلقهم بالمولد ،

 وتعظيمهم له 

لا من حيث أنه هو قضية في ذاتها فحسب
 كما أسلفنا ؛

 وإنما من حيث دلالته على منهج هؤلاء ، 
وعلى ضلالهم ، 
وعلى ما يأتي فيه من الخرافات ، 
ومن الشركيَّات 
التي إذا ربطناها بأصل التصوف السابق 

عرفنا أن القوم فعلاً
 يستقون مِن معين "الثيوصوفية" ،

ومِن معين الأفكار الفلسفيَّة الوثنيَّة ، 

ومِن معين الخرافات النصرانيَّة والمجوسيَّة

 التي هي بعيدة كل البعد عن الاسلام
وليس عليها دليل
مِن كتاب الله ، 
ولا مِن سنَّة رسول الله
 صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المالكي ينكر أن القيام في المولد 

سببه ادعاء رؤية النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ينكر هذه الدعوى ، 

ويقول : 
نحن لا نقف مِن أجل ذلك ،

 لكن أؤكد لكم أنَّ مَن حضر المولد 
ممن هداهم الله سبحانه وتعالى ، 
ومِن النَّاس الآخرين
 الذين حضروا لغرض أن يروا ما فيه 
ودعوا إلى ذلك فوافقوا ،
 أكدوا ، وأخبروا

 أنَّهم يقولون :
جاء الرسول ، جاء الرسول!!

 ويقفون ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعلى أية حال مهما أنكر المالكي 
وقال هو وأصحابه ؛ 

فنحن نقرأ ما ذكره هو بنفسه في كتاب "الذخائر" صفحة 107 
ليرى الحق بإذن الله تعالى : 

يقول العنوان : 
(صلوات مأثورة 
لرؤية الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم !) :

    نقل الشيخ الغزالي في "الإحياء" 
عن بعض العارفين 
نقلاً عن العارف المرسي رضي الله عنه 

أنَّ مَن واظب على الصلاة ،
 وهي :

 "اللهمَّ صلِّ على سيِّدنا محمَّدٍ 
عبدك ونبيك ورسولك
 النَّبيِّ الأمِّيِّ 
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم" 

في اليوم والليلة خمسمائة مرة

 لا يموت حتى يجتمع بالنَّبيِّ
 صلى الله عليه وسلم
يقظة !!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونقل عن الإمام اليافعي في كتابه
 "بستان الفقراء" 

أنه ورد عن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

 مَن صلَّى عليَّ يوم الجمعة
 ألف مرة بهذه الصلاة ، 

وهي :
 "اللهمَّ صلِّ على سيِّدنا محمَّد النَّبيِّ الأمِّيِّ"

  فإنَّه يرى ربَّه في ليلته ، 
أو نبيَّه ،
أو منـزلتَه في الجنَّة ، 

فإن لم يرَ فليفعل ذلك في جمعتين ،
 أو ثلاثٍ ،
 أو خمسٍ ،

 وفي رواية : زيادة :

 "وعلى آله وصحبه وسلِّم" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي كتاب "الغنية"
للقطب الربَّاني 
سيدي عبد القادر الجيلاني 

عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ،
 قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

  "لا يصلِّي ليلة الجمعة ركعتين
 يقرأ في كل ركعةٍ فاتحة الكتاب وآية الكرسي مرة ،
وخمسة عشر مرة 
{ قل هو الله أحد } 

ويقول في آخر صلاته ألف مرة :

 "اللهمَّ صلِّ على سيِّدنا محمَّد 
النَّبيِّ الأمِّيِّ
 فإنَّه يراني في المنام 

ولا تتم له الجمعة الأخرى إلا وقد رآني ،

 فمن رآني فله الجنة ! 

وغفر له ما تقدم مِن ذنبه ،
 وما تأخر" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الكلام ذكره محمد علوي مالكي
 في "الذخائر" 

بهذا العنوان
 (صلوات مأثورة لرؤية الحبيب 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ،

 ونحن نسأله ، ونسأل أتباعه :

هل أنتم تشتاقون 
لرؤية الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 

هم يقولون : 
إنَّهم أشد الناس حبّاً له ،
 وتعظيماً له ، 
وشوقاً له ،

 أيضاً نسألهم سؤالاً آخر :

 هل أنتم ممن يعمل بما يعلم ؟

 فيقولون : نعم ،

 نحن كل شيءٍ نراه مِن السنَّة ،
 ومن العلم نعمل به ؛

فنقول : 
لابد أنَّكم عملتم بهذا الكلام ،
 أنتم مشتاقون إلى الرسول بزعمكم ، 
وتعملون بما تعلمون ،
 وتكتبون 
فلابد أنكم عملتم بهذا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فلذلك الذي يدخل معهم ، 
والذي يتقرب إليهم ،
 والذي يقدِّسهم ، ويبجِّلهم : 

إنَّما يفعل ذلك اعتقاداً أنهم عملوا هذه الصلوات ،
 وحصلت لهم الرؤية

كما يصدر عنهم من أقوال ،
 أو أعمال ، 
أو نصائح ، 
أو مشورة ؛ 
فليس مِن عند ذاتهم ، 

وإنما في إمكانهم 

أن يأخذوه عن النَّبيِّ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

 مباشرة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول هذا الكلام 
ليؤكد الحقيقة السابقة

 وهي أنَّ المسألة ليست مسألة نقاش علمي 
أنَّهم يصحِّحون حديثاً ضعفناه ،
 أو وضَّعناه ؛ 

أبداً ليست القضية بهذا الشكل ،

 القضية أنَّه يرجعون هم مباشرةً بزعمهم إلى الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم فيأخذون منه ، 

ونحن نجهد أنفسنا في البحث عن الرجال ، 
والتنقيب في الجرح والإسناد والتعديل
 إلى غير ذلك ، 
وهم يأخذون مباشرة ! 
– بزعمهم - ،

 ومِن أسباب الأخذ المباشر
 هو حضور النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
 ليتَلَقَّوا عنه [ في ] المولد ،

 فيقيمونه لهذا الغرض ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنبِّه مرة أخرى ، 
وأنا كررته : 

أنني لا أعني أنَّ كلَّ مَن يحضر المولد ويتعشى 
يحصل له هذا الكلام .

   وإن المسألة درجات ، 
وأنا سأبين بعد قليل مراتب ، 
ودرجات رجال الغيب عند الصوفيَّة

 فيتضح أن المسألة درجات ، 
وأن الذي يحضر ويتعشى ،
 أو يتبرع لهم بعشاء

ليس مثل 
المريد المتعمق
 الذي يداوم على ذكر الأوراد 
وعلى ما يحصل في الخلوات ، 
وعلى     ما يتقرب به هؤلاء الناس .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنقل الآن شاهداً واحداً 

لتعرفوا به أيها الإخوة 

لماذا يدافع هاشم الرفاعي وأمثاله 

عن علوي مالكي :

    هناك كتاب للرفاعيَّة نقل منه الرفاعي ،

 وجعله من مراجعه في الأخير

 وهو كتاب    "طي السجل"

 الذي نقلتُ منه بعض أشياء فيما تقدم ،

 وأقرأ لكم فقط منه قضية هذا المؤلف 

عندما حصل على درجة القطب الأعظم ،

 أو الغوث الأعظم 

الذي سنعرف عند تفصيل رجال الغيب :
 نعرف قيمته ،

 وما هي مهمته بالنسبة لرجال الصوفيَّة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول هذا الروَّاس : 

   … سرٌّ غريبٌ ، 

جئتُ من مدينة سيد الأنَّام 
عليه من ربه أفضل الصلاة وأكمل السلام 
إلى بلد الله الحرام ،

 فبعد أن دخلتُ الحرم المحترم ، 
وقفتُ تجاه المشهد الابراهيمي المكرَّم 

كشف الله
أغطية الأكوان
 علويَّها وسفليَّها !! 

فطافت همَّتي في زواياها ، 
وكُشفتْ حجب خباياها ،
 ورجعتْ عن كلِّها إلى الله تعالى ،
 متحققة بالطمأنينة المعنيَّة

بسر قوله تعالى
 { يا أيتها النَّفس المطمئنَّة 
ارجعي إلى ربك راضيةً مرضيَّةً } ،

 وقد تدلَّتْ هناك إلى قلبي قصص السموات

– قال سفر : 
ولا أدري ماذا يريد بهذا - 

منحدرةً مِن ساحل 
بحر قلب النَّبيِّ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد شخصتْ إليَّ الأبدال ،

 والأنجاد ،

 ورجال الدوائر ،

 وأهل الحضارات ،

 وأرباب المكاشفات ،

 والمقرَّبون مِن عوالم الإنْس والجن ، 

وفقهتُ نطق الجمادات الظني 

ولغات الطيور ،

ومعاني حفيف الأشجار والنباتات ،

 ورقائق خرير الماء ، 

ودقائق صرير الأقلام ،

 وجمعتُ شفاف الرموز ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فكنتُ أحضر وأغيب 
معي وعني
 في اليوم والليلة 
ثمانين ألف مرة ،

 وانفسح سمعي 

فوعتْ أذني 
أصوات النَّاطقين ، والمتكلمين

 على طبقاتهم واختلاف لغاتهم 
مِن مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ،

ومزقتُ بردة الحجاب
 المنسدل على بصري

 فرأيت فسيح الأرض 
ومن عليها ذرةً ذرةً ، 

وتصمتتْ همَّتي فانجدلتُ في الكل 
تمريراً لحكم التصرف 

بمنـزلة الغوثيَّة الكبرى ، 

والقطبيَّة العظمى ! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 يريد أن يقول هذا تمريراً

 لكي يتصرف ، 

ويصبح الغوث الأكبر ، 

والقطب الأعظم

الذي يتصرف في الكون كله

 – بزعمهم ،

والعياذ بالله -

 كما سنوضح إن شاء الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

وحملتْني

 أكفُّ عناية
 سادات النَّبيِّين والمرسلين ،

وأغاثتْني في كل حركةٍ وسكنةٍ
 إعانة روح سيد المخلوقين ، 

وأتممتُ مناسكي ، 
وإذا هناك شيخ الدوائر ،
 وسلطان المظاهر
 وأمين خزائن البواطن والظواهر ،

 وشحنة الجمْع ، وعالم الفرْق ، 

وقيل لي : 

سِرْ على بركات الله 
بقدمك وقالبك إلى الروم 

- يعني :

القسطنطينية مقر الدولة العثمانية ؛
 لأنَّ هذا يكتبه 
في  آخر أيام سلاطين الدولة العثمانية - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :

 فانحدرتُ بعد أداء ما وجب
 إلى مصر ، ومنها إلى الشام ، 

ومنها إلى مرقد الإمام الصيَّاد 

- الذي ينـتسب إليه الصيَّادي ،
 مؤلف الكتاب عن الرفاعي – 

وجددتُّ العهد الذي مضى ، 
والوقت الذي انقضى ، 

وقمتُ مِن حضرته 
أرفل بحلل الرضا 

حتى وصلتُ إلى "جسر الشغور"
 – بلد في سوريا – 

ومنها إلى قرية هناك بظاهر البلدة 
اسمها "كفر ذبين" 

وأنا في حال جمعٍ محمَّدي ،

 وأقف على ظهر جامع خربٍ 
طُويت أخباره ،
 وانطمست بالتراب آثاره ،

 فنوديتُ بالغوثيَّة الكبرى 

مِن مقام التصرف

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– قال سفر :

 نودي بأنَّه الغوث الأكبر 
من مقام التصرف
 في هذا الجامع الخرب 

وهو هناك بالشام !!

 كيف نودي ؟


 - يقول : 

   أبصرتُ العَلَم المنتشر بالبشرى 
وقد رفعه عبد السلام 
أمين حراس الحضرة النبوية 
من أولياء الجنِّ !! 


– يعني :

 عبد السلام هذا 
أمين حراس الحضرة النبويَّة 
مِن أولياء الجنِّ 
رَفع له العلم 
مِن المدينة 
وهو هناك في الشام ،

عَلَم الولاية ،
 مقام التصرف 

وأنه أصبح الغوث الأكبر
 والقطب الأكبر  –

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

فانعطفتْ إليَّ أنظار الصدِّيقين ،
وتعلقتْ بي قلوب الواصلين ؛

 فسجدتُّ لله شكراً ، 
وحمدتُّه سبحانه وتعالى على نِعَمَه ، 
وعظيم كرمه ،

 وسرتُ ، ولمحل ندائه معنىً في القلب 
سيظهر إن شاء الله وتعمر البقعة ،
 وتقام في الجامع الجمعة ،

 كذا
وعدني ربي 
بالإلهام الحق ،
 وهو لا يخلف الميعاد ،

 قاله الله – هكذا - ،


 وانتهيتُ في سيري من طريق "الكلب"
 إلى "عين تاب" 
و"مرعش" ثم إلى "آل البستان" ،

 ومنها مرحلة مرحلة إلى بلدة "صانصول" ،
 ودخلت اللجة – يعني : البحر –

 أفجُّها فجة فجة ، 
حتى انتهى الثور المائي إلى القسطنطينية …

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- إلى أن يقول : 

وفي القسطنطينية قابل السلطان 

– إلى أن يقول :


واجتمعتُ بِها 
على الخضر عليه السلام 
ست مرات ،

 فيالله مِن حكم سماويَّة 
تنـزل مِن لفاف دور القَدَر
 يمضيها الحُكم الإلهي 
في تلك البلدة إمضاءً ، وإنفاذاً ،
 ولربي الفعل المطلق ،

 له الحكم وإليه ترجعون .أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم يتحدث طويلاً ،

 المهم أن هذه هي قضية بيعته ،
 وكيف بويع ، 
وهذا الرفاعي 
هو الذي ينقل عنه هاشم الرفاعي كما قلنا 
ويؤيد كلام المالكي .

   فإذاً لا نستغرب منه
 أن يؤيد ما يتعلق برؤيتهم النَّبيّ
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
ومخاطبتهم له ،

 وهذا طريق حراس حضرتهم
 من الجن يرفع الولاية ، 

وهو أيضاً كما يقول 
يبشر هذا الرجل بالولاية الكبرى ،

 بل أن هناك ما يخبره 
بأن هذا الجامع الخرب 
الذي [ بويع ] فيه بالقطبية العظمى 
والولاية الكبرى سوف يعمر …

 هذا غيضٌ مِن فيضٍ ، 

والأمثلة كثيرة جدّاً 
لكن لا أريد أن أستغرق فيها ؛

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لأنَّنا نريد أن نـنـتقل 
إلى موضوعٍ أكثر تفصيلاً 

وهو حقيقة سُلَّم الترقِّي عند الصوفيَّة! 
كيف يترقون ؟ 

وكما قلت ليس مَن يحضر العشاء  
أو يتعاطف معهم
 هو منهم ، 

بل هناك درجات ،
 وهناك شكل هرمي معيَّن
يترقَّون خلاله 

وهو مما يزيدنا تأكيداً وإلحاحاً 
على أن هؤلاء القوم 
باطنيَّة زنادقة ؛ 

لأنَّ نفس هذا الترتيب
 موجود عند الباطنية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نقول :
 إنَّ أركان الطريق عند الصوفيَّة هي أربعة 

- أو خمسة إذا أضفنا "الشطحات" -

   الأول :
 هو الشيخ ، 
وهذا الشيخ - أو المرشد كما يسمُّونه -

 ركنٌ أساسيٌّ عندهم 
ولابد أن يرتبط الإنسان بشيخٍ ،

 بل في كتاب "تربية الأولاد"
 الذي ألَّفه الشيخ عبد الله علوان يقول :
 لابد أن يُربط الطفل بشيخ !!

 وهذا مِن آثار التصوف ،
 فعنده لابد أن يرتبط به ،
 ولابد أن يسير على نَهجه ، 
وأن يقتدي به ،
 وأن يسلِّم له بالكلية ،

 كما عبَّر أبو حامد الغزالي وعبَّر غيره :

أن يكون عند الشيخ
كالميِّت بين يدي الغاسل

 لا تصرف له على الإطلاق !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم بعد ذلك تكون :
 الخلوة ،

 والخلوة :

 بعد ما يرتبط بالشيخ يُدخله 
في خلوة معيَّنةٍ ويُلقِّنُه الأذكار المعينة ،

 والخلوة هذه ينقطع الواحد منهم فيها
عن الجُمَع والجماعات ، 
وعن سائر العبادات ،

ويردِّد الذِّكر المعيَّن الخاص بالطريقة 
الذي يلقِّنُها إيَّاه الشيخ
 ويستحضر في قلبه أثناء الذكر ،
 وأثناء تَرداده صورة الشيخ ،

 ويستمر على ذلك 
حتى يحصل له الفتح !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعضهم يأتيه فتحُه 
- كما يقولون -

 في أيامٍ ،
 وبعضهم في أسابيع ،
 وبعضهم إلى عشرين سنَة ،
 أو أكثر ،
وهو لم يُفتح عليه ،

يُردِّد يردِّد 
ولم يفتح عليه ؛


 فيقولون:

 لم يُفتح عليك لأنَّ قلبك لم يتنقَّ ،
 أو ارتباطك بالشيخ ضعيف !.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الحاصل : 

عندهم فلسفات طويلة ،
 وأمور كثيرة يعالجون بها هذه الأمور ،

 ثم إذا حصل الفتح أو الكشف :

 ينتقل الطالب أو المريد 
من مرحلة المجاهدات والرياضات 
إلى مرحلةٍ يسمُّونها المشاهدات ،
 والكشوفات ، والتجليات : 

فيحصل له الفتح بأن يُخاطَب
 - يخاطبُه  رجلٌ -
 أو يرى مناظر غريبة جدّاً ،
 أو يرى أشياء تخاطبه وتكلمه ،

 وهذا الفتح يكون عبارة 
عن كرامة بالنسبة لهذا المريد ، 

فإذا أعطي هذه الكرامة
 - كما يسمُّونها – 

تكون : خوارق حسيَّة ، 

وتكون اطِّلاع على المغيبات
 - كما يعتقدون - ،

 تكون برؤية النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 والاجتماع به يقظة ،

 تكون بمخاطبة الله له مباشرة !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبالمناسبة
 أذكر لكم أن هناك كتاباً اسمه 
"المواقف والمخاطبات"
 لعبد الجبار النَّسَري ،
 عاش في القرن الخامس ،

 وهو كتاب كبير ، 
أظنه أكثر من خمسمائة صفحة ،

 هذا الكتاب كله مخاطبات ، ومواقف ،

 مثل : وقفتُ بين يدي الله الحق فقال لي !
وخاطبني الحق فقال لي ! 

وهذا مِن أئمتهم ،

 ويستشهدون بما في هذا الكتاب
 الذي حققه المستشرقون 

 - الذين هم دائماً وراء نشر تراث  الصوفية - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم : 

تحصل له هذه المخاطبات ،
 أو هذه المكاشفات ، 

ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك من هذه الكرامات
 إلى أنه قد يصير هو شيخاً ،

 ويمكن أن يبقى مرتبطاً بالشيخ الأول ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم : 

أن الدرجة الخامسة 
بعد الكرامات ، والكشوفات هي :
الشطحات : 

وهو أنه إذا ذَكَر ، 
أو حضر مجلس ذكر ،
 أو حضر أمامه ناسٌ :
 تظهر على لسانه
الكلمات الكفرية الشنيعة جدّاً ، 

ويسمُّونها شطحات 
ويعبِّرون بها عن عين الجمع
  - كما يسمُّونه -

 ومعنى عين الجمع : 
اتحادهم بالله !! 
- والعياذ بالله -

  أو الاستغراق ،
 أو السُّكُر ، 
والحُب ،
والوجد ،

 أو ما يلبِّسون به على النَّاس
 بأنَّ هذه الكلمات الكفريات
 سببها هذا الكلام ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم إن من يبلغ به الحد إلى الشطحات 

- كما كان الحلاَّج وأمثاله 
كل كلامهم شطحات من هذه الكفريات -

 يعتبرون أنَّ هذا قد بلغ غاية الولاية ، 

عندما يمشي الحلاج في الشارع  - مثلاً -

ويدَّعي أنَّه هو الله!

 ويقول :
أنا الحق!

وما في الجبة إلا الله!

 ويسمعه الناس 

 - هو وأبو اليزيد البسطامي  وأمثالهم - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقولون:

 إن هذه الدرجة : الولاية الكبرى ،

هذا ليس كفراً !
 كما يظنُّ النَّاس الملبَّس عليهم ،
 المحجوبون ، المغفلون ، 

هذا مِن عِظَم ولايتهم ،
 ترقَّوا في مشاهدة الحقَّ !

والفناء فيه ،
 والجمع معه ، 

والالتصاق به ،
 حتى أصبحوا بهذه الدرجة ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الأمر يجعلنا نستعرض
 بعض كلام لأبي حامد الغزالي ،

 وأنا تعمدت اختيار الغزالي لأنَّه متقدمٌ ؛
 ولأن كتبه مشهورة ، 
ولأنَّه معروف عند الكثير. 

يقول الغزالي 
في الجزء الرابع من "مجموعة رسائله" (صفحة 25) : 

   أول مبادئ السالك : 
أن يكثر الذكرَ بقلبه ،
 ولسانه بقوة ، 
حتى يسري الذكر في أعضائه ، وعروقه ،
 وينتقل الذكر إلى قلبه .


- قال سفر :

  لعلَّ الوقت يتَّسع ، 
وأنقل لكم صورة مولد حصلت ،
 وحضرها أحد الكتَّاب الإنجليز ،
 وسجَّلها ، ودوَّنها ،

 لتشاهدوا قضية كيف أن الذِّكر يقوُّونه
 حتى يدخل في الأعضاء ، 
ثم يحصل للإنسان الإغماء - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

 فحينئذ يسكت لسانه ، 

ويبقى قلبه ذاكراً يقول :

 "الله ، الله " 

باطناً مع عدم رؤيته لذكره ،

 ثم يسكن قلبه ، 

ويبقى ملاحظاً لمطلوبه ، 
مستغرقاً به ، 
معكوفاً عليه ، 
مشغوفاً إليه ، 
مشاهداً له .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- قال سفر :

 وهذه درجة المشاهدة ،
 يذكر الله - كما يزعمون - 
حتى يصل إلى مرحلة المشاهدة ،

 ولا تعجبوا مِن قوله 
"يسكت حتى عن الذكر باللسان" ،

 ثم حتى عن الذكر بالقلب ؛

 لأنَّ الغزالي يذكر في "الإحياء" ،

 يقول :

 لا ينبغي للمريد في أثناء الخلوة أن يُشغل نفسه ، 
لا بتفكيرٍ ، 
ولا بحديثٍ 
- يذكر ذلك عن الصوفية 
لا عن نفسه فقط -
ولا بقرآنٍ ، ولا بعلمٍ ،

 بل يتفرغ للذكر ، 

فقط "الله ، الله "
  أو : "هو ، هو" باللسان ،

 والقلب ، والأعضاء ، 
ثم يترك اللسان إلى القلب ،

 ثم يترك القلب 
فيصل إلى المشاهدة - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونتابع كلامه عن المشاهدة يقول :

 ثم يغيب عن نفسه لمشاهدته ،

 ثم يفنى عن كليَّته بكليَّته 

حتى كأنَّه في حضرة ! 

{ لمن الملك اليوم للواحد القهار } ،

 فحينئذ يتجلَّى الحقُّ على قلبه !

 فيضطرب عند ذلك ،
 ويندهش ، ويغلب عليه السُّكُر ، 

وحالة الحضور ، والإجلال ،
 والتعظيم ،

 فلا يبقى فيه متَّسعٌ لغير مطلوبه الأعظم 

- كما قيل :
 فلا حاجة لأهل الحضور
 إلى غير شهود عيانه !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقيل في قوله تعالى

 { وشاهدٍ ومشهودٍ }


 – قال سفر :

 انظروا تفسير الباطنية -

 قيل : فالشاهد : هو الله ،

 والمشهود :
 هو عكس جمال الحضرة الطلبية
 فهو الشاهد والمشهود 

- يعني :
 الله تعالى - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم يقول عن كيفية السير إلى الطريق ،
 أو كيف يبذل الجهد اليسير ،

 يقول : 
هناك طرق أوأنواع :

 الأول : 

تقليل الغذاء بالتدريج ،
 فإنَّ مَددَ الوجود ، والنَّفس ، 
والشيطان من الغذاء ؛

 فإذا قلَّ الغذاء :
 قلَّ سلطانه .

 قال سفر :
 وهذا هو الذي يستعمله
 سحرة الهند !

 وهي التي تنقلهم إلى مرحلة
 "المانخوليا"،

 فإنَّ أيَّ إنسانٍ يجوع لأيامٍ طويلةٍ يُهلوس ،
 ويهوِّس ،
 ويرى مثل هذه الأشياء ؛

 لكن هم يعتقدون أنها كشوفات إلهيَّة ،
وتجليات ربانيَّة 

- والعياذ بالله - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الثاني :

ترك الاختيار ،
 وإفناؤه

- يعني يفني نفسه ، وينسى نفسه -

 في اختيار شيخ مأمون ليختار له ما يصلحه فإنَّه – 

أي : المريد - مثل الطفل ،
 والصبي الذي لم يبلغ مبلغ الرجال ، 
أو السفيه المبذِّر ،
 وكل هؤلاء لابد لهم مِن وصيٍّ ،
 أو وليٍّ ، أو قاضٍ ،
 أو سلطان يتولى أمرهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 المريد يكون بمثل هذه الحالة ،

 ولذلك قلت :

 إن الإنسان يخلع عقله ، 
ويخلع علمه ، 
ويخلع كلَّ شيءٍ 
عندما يريد أن يدخل
 إلى عالم الصوفية ، 

يسلِّم كلَّ شيءٍ للشيخ، 

ولا يعترض عليه بأي شيءٍ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الطريق الثالث :

 يقول من الطرق 
طريقة الجنيد قدَّس الله روحه ،
 وهو خلال شرائط : 
دوام الوضوء ،
 ودوام الصوم ، 

ودوام السكوت، 

ودوام الخلوة،

 ودوام الذكر 
وهو قول لا إله إلا الله ،
 ودوام ربط القلب بالشيخ ،

 واستفادة علم الواقعات منه 
بفناء تصرفه
 في تصرف الشيخ ، 

ودوام نفى الخواطر ،
 ودوام ترك الاعتراض على الله تعالى
 في كل ما يرد منه عليه
 ضراً كان أو نفعاً .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 [ هذه هي ] الجبرية المطلقة ،
 والاستكانة المطلقة ،

 ويقول

الآن أصبحت منفعلاً لما تختاره 

مني ففعلي كله طاعات 

يجلس وما يتصرف فيه الله
 فهو الفعل ،
 وهو الطاعة ،
 كما قلنا هذا في الخلوة ،
 وقد ترك الجمعة ، 
والجماعة ، والعبادات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن يقول : 

   وترك السؤال عنه مِن جنة ، 
أو تعوذ من نار !

    بمعنى : 

يحذر في هذه الحالة

أن يسأل الله الجنة ،
أو يتعوذ به من النار !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاحظتم هذا الربط بما ذكره
محمد علوي مالكي في كلامه السابق ،
 ونقولاته السابقة ،

 وما ذكرناه هناك
 من أنَّهم لا يسألون الله الجنة ، 
ولا يستعيذون به من النار ،

 يعتبرون أنهم لو سألوا الله الجنة 
في تلك اللحظة ،
 والاستعاذة به من النار : 

تفرق جمعيته - يعني : تشتت قلبه -

 ولا يمكن أن يعود إلا بأن يبدأ الخلوة مِن أولها ،
 ويبدأ الأذكار من أولها 
حتى يجتمع قلبه على المحبوب وحده فقط ،

 فلا ينظر إلى جنَّة ، 
ولا إلى نار
 ولا لأيِّ شيءٍ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإلى هنا هذا هو مقام المشاهدة .

   يحذرنا الغزالي يقول :

 إن الإنسان عندما ينتقل من مقام المشاهدة 
إلى مقام المكاشفة
 تبدأ الصور تظهر أمامه فيقول له : 

كيف تفرِّق بين الصورة ؟
 كيف تعرف حقائقها ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول
 – يستمر كلامه في صفحة (26) - :

 والفرق بين الوجودي والنفسي والشيطاني 
في مقام المشاهدة

أن الوجود شديد الظلمة في الأول
 – يعني : ترى الشيء مظلماً جدّاً – 

فإذا صفا قليلاً تشكَّل قُدَّامك
 بشكل الغيم الأسود ،

 فإذا كان هذا المتشكِّلُ
عرشَ الشيطان كان أحمر ،
 فإذا صلح وفنيت الحظوظ منه ،
 وبقي الحقوق :
 صفا وابيضَّ مثل المزن 
وهذا هو الوجود .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

عرفنا الوجود ،
 وعرفنا النفس ،
فكيف نعرف الشيطان ؟

 "نريدها في الخلوة 
في حالة الانتقال من مقام المشاهدة
 إلى مقام المكاشفة" ، 

كيف يرى الشيطان ويعرفه ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

الشيطان نار غير صافية ،
 ممتزجة بظلمات الكفر ، 
في هيئة عظيمة ، 

وقد يتشكل قُدَّامك 
كأنَّه زنجي طويل 
له ذو هيبة 
يسعى كأنه يطلب الدخول فيك ،

 فإذا طلبت منه الانفكاك :
 فقل في قلبك :
 يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا ؛
 فإنه يفر عنك . 

انتهى كلام الغزالي صفحة (27) 
من الجزء الرابع .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

في هذه المرحلة 

- يعني التخلص مِن النفس ، 
ومِن الوجود :

 يلتحم بالوجود الكلي    -المطلق عندهم - ،

ومن الشيطان الذي يأتيه -
 كما يقول -

 في صورة زنجي أسود طويل
يريد أن يدخل فيه .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه المرحلة - مقام المشاهدة -
 يعرض للمريدين ،
 ويرون هذه الصور ، 
ويرون هذه الخيالات ،
 وما هي إلا بعض مِن خرافاتهم ، 

ولو أنَّنا نملك وقتاً أطول :

 لنقلنا كثيراً جدّاً مِن أمثال هذه الرؤى 
التي يرونها ليصلوا ، 
وينتقلوا مِن مقام المشاهدة إلى مقام المكاشفة ،

 والتي بعدها يروْن الرسولَ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

ويرون الله ،
 ويروْن الحقائق كلها ،

لكن على كل حال مَن لم يمر بهذا الشيء :
 فلا يمكن أن يحصل له ذلك .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بقيَ موضوع الشطحات :

     عندما ينتقل الإنسان إلى مقام المكاشفة ، 

ويتعمق في الكرامات والكشوفات :

 يصل إلى درجة الشطحات .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الغزالي
صفحة (19) من الجزء الثاني : 

العارفون بعد العروج إلى سماء الحقيقة 
اتفقوا على أنهم لم يروا في الوجود
 إلا الواحد الحق 

– يعني : الله فقط ! 
ليس في الوجود إلا هو – 

لكن منهم من كان له هذه الحالة عرفاناً علميّاً ، 
ومنهم من صار له ذوقاً وحالاً
وانتفت عنهم الكثرة بالكلية ، 

واستغرقوا بالفردانية المحضة ،

 واستهوت فيها عقولهم ؛
 فصاروا كالمبهوتين فيه ،

 ولم يبق فيهم متسعٌ  لذكر غير الله ،
 ولا ذكر أنفسهم أيضاً

 فلم يبق عندهم إلا الله ؛
فسكِروا سُكراً 
وقع دونه سلطان عقولهم ،

فقال بعضهم :

أنا الحق
  -  كالحلاج - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال الآخر : 

سبحاني ما أعظم شأني 
– كأبي يزيد   [ البسطامي ]  مثلاً -  ،

 وقال الآخر : 
ما في الجُبة إلا الله ،

 وكلام العشاق في حال السُّكر
يُطوى ولا يُحكى ،

 فلما خفَّ عنهم سُكرهم ، 
وردوا إلى سلطان العقل
 الذي هو ميزان الله في أرضه: 

 عرفوا أن ذلك
 لم يكن حقيقة الاتحاد ،
 بل يشبه الاتحاد . أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

نحن نقرأ أن بعض الصوفية يقول :

 أن الحلاج استحق القتل ! لماذا ؟

 يقول : لأنه باح بالسرِّ 
قبل أن يصل إلى الدرجة العليا ،

 الحلاج لم يصل إلى حقيقة الاتحاد عندهم!
 بل رأى عوارض ،
 وبوارق كما يسمونها ،
 فقال : أنا الحق ، فقُتل ،

 فهو يستحق القتل في نظرهم
لا لزندقته ، 
ولا لدعوى أنه هو الحق ؛

 لكن يقولون لأنه لم يصل بعدُ ، 
صرَّح وباح بالسر  قبل أن يصل بعد ، 

والغزالي يقول
 لم تحصل لهم حقيقة الاتحاد
 بل هذا يشبه الاتحاد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونتابع كلامه ،
 يقول : 

   مثل قول العاشق في حال فرض العشق : 

أنا مَن أهوى ومَن أهـوى أنا       

         نحن روحان حللنا بـدناً 

وهذا من نداءات الحلاج ؛

 فلا يبعد أن يفجأ الإنسان مرآةٌ فينظر فيها ،
ولم ير المرآة قط 

فيظن أن الصورة التي رآها في المرآة 
هي صورة المرآة متحدة بها

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– قال سفر : 

يعني : 
يشبِّه رؤيتهم لله 
كإنسانٍ ينظر في مرآة فنسي المرآة ، 
وظن أن الصورة التي رآها أمامه 
وهي عين الشيء المرئي 
بينما هو في الحقيقة مجرد مرآة ، 

ويقول :
 إن بعض العارفين لم يصل إلى درجة الاتحاد ،
 ولكن يظن أنَّه وصل إليها ؛

 إنما هي كالمرآة - ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أو مَن يرى الخمرة في الزجاج

فيظن أن الخمرة لون الزجاج

فإذا صار ذلك عنده مألوفاً ،
ورسخ فيه قدمه
واستغرقه فيه

فقال : 

رقَّ الزجـاج وراقت الخمــر     

      وتشابها فتـشاكل الأمر

فكأنمـا خمـر ولا قَـــدَح     

       وكأنـما قدَح ولا خمر

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 طبعاً استشهاد الصوفية 
بأبيات الخمر ،
 والعشق ، 
والغزل ، 
والنهود ،
والقدود،
والخدود :

 هذا أمرٌ لا يحتاج إلى تنبيه ؛

 لأنه دائمٌ عندهم !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :
 وفرقٌ بين أن يقال :
 الخمر قَدَح ، 
وبين أن يقال : كأنَّه قدح


– قال سفر :

 يعني : 

أيضاً فرقٌ بين من يقول إنَّه رأى الله

 أو كأنه رأى الله وتجلَّى له – .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول :

 وهذه الحالة إذا غلبت 
سمِّيت بالإضافة إلى صاحب الحال : (فناء) ،
 بل (فناء الفناء) ؛ 

لأنه فنيَ عن نفسه ، 
وفني عن فنائه ؛ 

فإنه ليس يشعر بنفسه في تلك الحال ،
 ولا بعد شعوره بنفسه ، 
ولو شعر بعدم شعوره بنفسه :
 لكان قد شعر بنفسه ،

 وتُسمَّى هذه الحال
 بالإضافة إلى المستغرق فيها 
بلسان المجاز : ( اتحاداً ) ! 
وبلسان الحقيقة : ( توحيداً ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 هذا هو توحيد الصوفية ،

 وهو : هذه الحالة حالة الاستغراق 

التي تسمَّى بالإضافة إلى المستغرق فيها
 بلسان المجاز : ( اتحاداً ) 

– كما يقول الغزالي إنَّه مجاز فقط - 

وبلسان الحقيقة : 
( توحيداً ) ، وليس مجازاً .

ويقول : 

ووراء هذه الحقائق أيضاً 
أسرار 
لا يجوز الخوض فيها .أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول أبو حامد :

 أيضاً ما يزال هناك أسرارٌ ،
 وأمور لا يجوز الخوض فيها ،
ولا يجوز ذكرها ؛ 

لأنَّه لو ذكرها هو ، 
أو غيره :

 ربما كان مصيره مصير الحلاج
 مِن القتل ،
 ومِن الإعدام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا عرضٌ سريعٌ لهذا الكاتب المتقدم 
– وهو الغزالي - لدرجات ،
 أو أركان الطريق عند الصوفية

ابتداء مِن الشيخ ،
والخلوة ، 
ثم المشاهدات ،
 ثم المكاشفات ، 

وأخيراً الشطحات !! 

– بعد ذلك يصبح الإنسان عندهم 
مِن رجال الغيب .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

رجال الغيب هؤلاء  هم 
– كما يزعمون - :

 الأولياء الذين
 يتصرفون في الكون ،

 ويتحكمون 
في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ؛

 كما سيأتي في النماذج 
التي نذكرها عنهم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أعظم رجال الغيب عندهم هو :

القطب الأعظم ، 
أو قطب الوجود ،
 أو الغوث الأعظم ،
 أو واحد الزمان ،
 وهذه أسماء متقاربة ،

 هناك حقيقة فلسفيَّة ثابتة ،
 وأكثر الباحثين المعاصرين ذكروها ونقلوها ، 
ومِن قبلهم أيضاً : 

أنَّ أصل فكرة القطب الأعظم
 عند الصوفية 

هي العقل المطلق 
عند أفلاطون ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الصوفية أخذوا هذه الفكرة مِن أفلاطون ،

 ولا تستغربوا أنني أقول أخذوها من أفلاطون ؛
 بينما أنا أقول إن أصل التصوف هندي ؛

 لأنَّ البيروني نفسه ذكر هذا ،
 ومعروفة أيضا في تاريخ الفكر الأوربي :

 اليونان لم يكونوا يملكون فكراً فلسفيّاً 
وإنَّما كانوا يقتبسون مِن الهند ،

 و"الجنس الآري" :
 يجمع الأوربيين بالهنود في جنس واحد ،

 ثم لما وُجدت لهم فلسفاتهم 
– أفلاطون ، وأرسطو ،
 وأمثالهم - :

 استغنوا ، وانفصلوا عن الهنود 

في حين أن أرسطو ، وأفلاطون 
يُعتبروا متأخرين ،

 بينما فلاسفة الهنود 
كانوا    قبل آلاف السنين قبل الميلاد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحاصل : 

أن هذا العقل المطلق عند أفلاطون 

سماه الصوفية :
 ( القطب الأعظم )

 أو : ( واحد الزمان ) ،

 أو ( الغوث الأكبر ) ، أو نحو ذلك ،

 ويقولون
 - كما في "طبقات الشعراني"
( 1/ 173)

 – يقول :

 لو لم يصبح واحد الزمان
 يتوجه في أمر الخلائق مِن البشر
 لفاجأهم أمرُ الله عز وجل
 فأهلكهم .أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

أن مهمة القطب هذا

 أنه لو كان أمر الله يأتي البشر مباشرة ؛ 
يأمر الله أن هذا يحيا ،
 وهذا يموت ، 
وهكذا – مباشرة - : 
لا يتحمل البشر ، يفجأهم الأمر ،
ويهلكهم

 فيحتاج الله – والعياذ بالله –
 إلى واسطة يتلقَّى الأمر ،
ثم هو ينفذه في الكون ، 

وهو الغوث ،
 وهو واحد الزمان ،
 أو القطب الأعظم ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقولون : 

لو أنَّ المدد الحقيقي
 ورد في هذا العالم مِن عارفيْن على السواء :
 لسرى في قلوب الآخذين
 – أي : المتلقين للمدد – 
 الشرك الخفي !

 يعني :
 لابد أن يكون القطب واحداً ،

 ولذلك فالرفاعي الذي ذكرتُ لكم تعيينه قطباً ،

 يقول :
 حتى النَّبيين سلَّموا له ،
 والصديقين كلهم ، 
والأبدال جميعاً ، 
والنجباء ، 
والنقباء كلهم سلَّموا له ؛

 لأنَّه لابد أن يكون واحداً ،
 لماذا ؟ 

قالوا :

 لو كانوا اثنين 
ربما يدخل الناس في الشرك !!.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

سبحان الله ! 

كأن الصوفية يحاربون الشرك ،

 قالوا : لابد أن يكون القطب ،
 الواسطة بين الله والخلق ،
 المتصرف في الأكوان :

واحداً !

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والعجيب :


 أنَّ كل طائفة مِن طوائف الصوفيَّة
 تدَّعي 
القطبيَّة العظمى لشيخها فقط
 دون مَن سواه ،

 وبذلك فرَّقوا الأمة
 ومزقوها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والغريب :

 أنَّ الرفاعي ، والقادري كانا متعاصريْن ،

 فإذا كان القطب واحداً فيهما 
كان المتصرف في الكون ؟

 نتركه لكلام الصوفية ،
 ولهؤلاء الخرافيين 

الذين يقولون :
 إنَّما نحن أهل السنة والجماعة ، 
نفرق الأمة عندما نقول :
اتركوا هذه الخرافات !!


 فماذا يكون جوابهم
عن وجود قطبين
 في وقت واحد ؟

الله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم : 

أن بعضهم أيضاً يدَّعي أنَّه
 أعلى مِن درجة القطبية ، 

مثلاً : 

أحمد الرفاعي مؤسسة الرفاعية يدَّعي ذلك ،

 فقد نقل عنه الشعراني أنَّه قال له أحد تلاميذه :
 يا سيِّدي أنت القطب ؟

 فقال : نزِّه شيخك عن القطبيَّة ،

 فقال : وأنت الغوث ؟

 فقال :

نزَّه شيخك عن الغوثيَّة !! .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويعلِّق الشعراني على هذا قائلا :

قلت :

 وفي هذه دليل على أنَّه 
تعدَّى المقامات ، والأطوار ؛

 لأنَّ القطبيَّة ، والغوثيَّة مقامٌ معلومٌ ،

 ومن كان مع الله وبالله 
فلا يُعلم له مقام ،
 وإن كان له في كلِّ مقامٍ مقالٌ 

والله أعلم . أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

 إنَّ الصوفية متفقون على أنَّه ليس بعد القطبية
 إلا الألوهية ، 

وفيما أعلم أنه ليس هناك عندهم خلاف بهذا ،

 فدرجة القطب أعلى درجة ،
 وليس هناك مقام أعلى مِن مقام القطبيَّة . 

   إذاً فهذا يتفق مع دعواهم 
الاتحاد بالله سبحانه وتعالى ،
 أو حلول الله فيهم ،
 أو وحدة الوجود ،

 أي : أنه ليس بعد درجة القطبية
 إلا أن يكون درجة الألوهية 
فيتحد بالله ؛

فكأنَّه هو الله!!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وليس هذا غريباً
 بعد أن سمعنا ،

 ونعلم جميعاً ما صرَّحوا به من قولهم :
أنا الله !
 
وما في الجبة غير الله ! 

وقول ابن عربي :

العبد رب ، والرب عبد

 فهذا كله جائز الموارد .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بقيَ أن نتحدث عن بعض
أعمال القطب الأعظم ،

 غير تصرفه في الكون ! 
وإنقاذه الملهوفين وإغاثتهم ! 

مما سيأتي ذكره في الكرامات ،

 هناك أمرٌ خطيرٌ جدّاً 
- وهو كما قلنا - 
يتعلق بمنهج الصوفيَّة في التلقي 

الذي هو أصل موضوعنا هنا :

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن أعظم
 أعمال القطب الأعظم :
التشريع  ،

 يشرَّع لهم الأذكار ،
 والأوراد ،
 والأدعية،

 ثم يستعملونها
 وهي - كما يزعمون - 
ترفع المريدين إلى الملأ الأعلى ،
توصله إلى العرش ،
 بالقوة الروحانيَّة !

 كما في كتاب – وهو مطبوع –
 "أوراد الرفاعية " ، 
وأيضاً  "الأوراد الشاذلية "

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كتب الأوراد تقرأ فيها 
أن لهذا الذكر 
قوة روحانية عظمى دافعة …إلى آخره ،

 هذه القوة الروحانية - في زعمهم -
 تجعل الذاكر المريد هذا
يرى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة ،

 بل تجعله يرى الله تعالى 
بزعمهم !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونختار من هذه التشريعات
 قضيتين

 كانتا مما ناقش ،
 وجعجع حولها الرفاعي 
– وتعرض لها أصحابه    أيضاً - 
وهي قضية صلاة الفاتح ،

 والقضية الثانية :
 قضية التوحيد والوحدة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

صلاة الفاتح 
ذكَر نصَّها الرفاعي 
في صفحة (67) مِن "ردِّه" ،

 وهي :

"اللهمَّ صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سيِّدنا محمَّد
 الفاتح لما أغلق ، والخاتم لما سبق ،
 وناصر الحق بالحق ،
 والهادي إلى صراطك المستقيم
 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
 وعلى آله وأصحابه حق قدره ،
 ومقداره العظيم" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأعرف ممن هداهم الله سبحانه وتعالى
 ممن كان في جانبهم مَن أحضرها لي ،
 وذكر لي كم يقولونَها مِن مَرَّات ، 
وماذا يحصل نتيجة هذه القراءة ، 

وأيضاً هناك مصدر وثيق موجود 
وهو كتاب "التيجانية " 
فقد ذكَر هذه الصلاة ، 
وتعرَّض لها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يهمُّنا هنا قضية القطب ،
 أو أنها من أعمال القطب ،

 قول الرفاعي : أن هذه الصلاة 
 - نقلاً عن القسطلاني – يقول :
 هذه أنفاسٌ رحمانيَّة ، 
وعوارف صمدانيَّة –

 أي : كأنها مِن أنفاس الرحمن ،
 ومن عوارف الصمد سبحانه وتعالى -

لقطب دائرة الوجود 
وبدر أساتذة الشهود ،
 تاج العارفين ،
 سيِّدنا ، وأستاذنا ، 
ومولانا الشيخ
 محمد بن أبي الحسن البكري .. إلى آخره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يعني : 

مادام أن هذا القطب البكري هو الذي وضعها ،
 وهو الذي كتبها :
 فهي أنفاس رحمانية ،
 وعوارف صمدانية ،

ولا يحق لأحدٍ أن يعترض عليها
 على الإطلاق ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والتيجانية أخذوا هذه 
- ما دامت عن هذا القطب - ،

وعلى أي حال :

 ماذا يقول عنها التيجانية :
   يقول مؤلف كتاب "التيجانية"
صفحة (116) :

 قال مؤلف "جواهر المعاني" مِن التيجانية : 

ثم أمرني بالرجوع صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى صلاة الفاتح لما أُغلق ،

 فلما أمرني بالرجوع إليها
سـألتُه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن فضلها ؛

 فأخبرني أولاً : 
بأنَّ المرة الواحدة منها
 تعدل مِن القرآن ست مرات !!

 – يعني :

 الذي يقرأ هذه الصلاة مرة واحدة
 كأنه قرأ القرآن ست مرات ! 
لاحظوا مَن الذي يزدري كتاب الله ،
 ويحتقره ،
 وبالتالي يحتقر رسول الله ، 
ويكرهه ، ولا يحبه ؟ - 

    ثم أخبرني ثانياً :
 أن المرة الواحدة منها

تعدل مِن كلَّ تسبيحٍ وقع في الكون ،
 ومِن كلِّ ذكرٍ ، 
ومِن كل دعاءٍ كبيرٍ أو صغيرٍ ،

ومن القرآن : 
ستة آلاف مرة ؛

 لأنَّه مِن الأذكار 
- أي : القرآن - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم أيضاً يذكر في صفحة (117) : 

أنهم يعتقدون أنها مِن كلام الله ،

 وفى ذلك يقول مؤلف "الرماح" 
أنَّ مِن شروط هذه الصلاة :
 أنْ يعتقد أنَّها مِن كلام الله ، 

وهاشم الرفاعي نفسه في "ردِّه"
 ينقل أنَّها أنفاس رحمانية
 مِن أنفاس الرحمن
 - نسبةً للرحمن - .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذاً هذا يؤيد ما قلناه

 مِن أن القطب عندهم
 له درجة الألوهية 
حتى أنَّه يشرِّع هذه الأشياء ، 

ويقول : إنَّها مِن الله ، 

وأنَّ على الذاكر
 أن يعتقد أنَّها مِن كلام الله .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول أيضاً مؤلف "التيجانية" : 

وقال مؤلف "بغية المستفيد"
 : 
مع اعتقاد المصلِّي أنَّها ليست مِن تأليف البكري ،
 ولا غيره ،
 وأنَّها وردت مِن الحضرة القدسيَّة ،

 مكتوبةً بقلم القدرة
 في صحيفة نورانيَّة . أ.هـ

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه هي صلاة الفاتح ،
 وهذه قيمتها عندهم ،
 وهي أيضاً مِن كلام الله 
عند الصوفية
ولها هذه المنـزلة .

وفي صفحة (110) مِن "الذخائر"
 يذكر محمد علوي مالكي 
هذه الصلاة ويشرحها .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

انظر كيف : 
هذا رفاعي ، وهذا تيجاني ،
 والمالكي طريقته – أظن – 
على الطريقة الحسينيَّة العربيَّة في مصر .

   المهم الطرق تختلف
 لكنهم يتفقون على هذه الصلاة التي يقولون :
 أنَّ مَن ذكرها ، 
وقرأَ بها :
أفضل مِن القرآن ستَّة آلاف مرة ، 

فانظروا بعد ذلك
أي كفرٍ ،
وأي شركٍ
 فوق هذا ؟ .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول هذا فيما يتعلق بقضية
صلاة الفاتح ،

 والقضية الأخرى
 التي من تشريعات الأقطاب 
أو من كلام الأقطاب 
قضية : 

"الوحدة والتوحيد" :

    العبارة التي يقولها الصوفيَّة وهى : 

"اللهم اقذف بي على الباطل فأدمغه ،
 وزُجَّ في بحار الأحدية ! 

وانشلني من أوحال التوحيد ! ".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الرفاعي
في شرح هذه العبارة
 - مهاجماً الشيخ ابن منيع لأنه هاجمها -  :

 فنحن نقول لشرح معنى هذه العبارة
 التي التبست عليهم 
- يعني على العلماء في المملكة -

( وزُجَّ في بحار الأحدية ،
 وانشلني من أوحال التوحيد ) :

 إن التوحيد لغةً : الحكم بأنَّ الشيء واحد ، 
والعلم بأنه واحد ، 
والتوحيد شرعاً :
إفراد المعبود بالعبادة 
مع اعتقاد وحدته ،
 والتصديق به ذاتاً ، وصفاتٍ ، وأفعالاً .

   ثم يقول : 
والتوحيد في اصطلاح أهل الحقيقة
 مِن الصوفيَّة :
 تجريد الذات الإلهية 
عن كل ما يتصور في الأفهام ،
 ويخيل في الأذهان ، والأوهام !!

انتهى كلام الرفاعي .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذاً نقول :

 أنت الآن تفرق بين التوحيد عند الصوفيَّة ،
 وبين التوحيد شرعاً ، 
كما هو نص كلامك : 

التوحيد شرعاً :
إفراد المعبود بالعبادة ،

والتوحيد عند أهل الحقيقة :
 هو تجريد الذات الإلهية …إلى آخره .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه هي القضية ،

 قضية أنهم يفرِّقون بين الشريعة ،
وبين الحقيقة ،

فنحن أهل السنَّة والجماعة 
أهل شرع ، 
واتِّباع ،

 ولا يمكن للواحد منَّا
 أن يدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى
أن يخرجه عن التوحيد
 - والعياذ بالله -

 لأنَّه مادام التوحيد 
هو إفراد الله بالعبادة عندنا
 - كما يذكر هو أيضاً باعترافه - :

 فنحن ندعو الله سبحانه وتعالى 
أن يثبِّتنا على التوحيد ، 
وأن يميتنا موحِّدين ،
 ويبعثنا موحِّدين .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن الصوفيَّة لما كان عندهم علم الحقيقة ،
 والتوحيد في عرف الحقيقة 
وفى اصطلاح الحقيقة شيء آخر :

 فهُم يدعون الله تعالى ليل نهار 
أن يخرجهم من التوحيد 

الذي هو توحيد أهل الشريعة 
نحن.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هو يقول :

 نحن لا نقصد الخروج من التوحيد بمصطلحنا ،
 أو مصطلح الحقيقة لا ،

 إنما يخرجنا من التوحيد بمصطلحكم
 أنتم يا أهل الشريعة ؛ 

ليلقيه في بحار الأحدية 
التي هي ليس هناك أوهام 
ولا تخيلات في الأذهان ،

بل هي كما يعبِّر عنها ويقول : 

هي التوحيد ،
 وهي حقيقة التحقيق 
لمعرفة كمال وجمال وجلال الأحدية
 …إلى آخر الكلام .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذاً نقول لهؤلاء :

 باعترافكم هذا ، 
ومن كلامكم هذا
 ماذا تقولون :

هل كان النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
 على التوحيد الذي عرَّفتموه 
بأنه التوحيد شرعاً ؟ 

أو على الأحدية
 التي تريدون أن ينتشلكم الله إليها ،
 ويزج بكم في بحارها ؟.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نسألكم ، ونقول لكم : 

الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عندما أرسل معاذاً إلى اليمن ،

وقال له 
– كما في الروايات الصحيحة في البخاري - :

 " فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه 
أن يوحدوا الله " ،

 والكلام لا يخلو من أمرين : 

إما أن يكون الرسول
 صلى الله عليه وسلم جاهلاً ،
وحاشاه من ذلك ،

 بأن فوق التوحيد درجة عليا 
هي درجة الأحدية هذه ،

 ولذلك أرسل معاذاً بالدرجة 
التي يعلمها فقط ، 
وهي التوحيد 
دون درجة الأحدية ؛

 حتى جاء أصحاب الكشف 
والفيض الأفلاطوني ، والذوق ، 
والتيجاني في القرون المتأخرة ،
 أو البكري 

ووضعوا مثل هذه الأفكار والأدعية 
التي تُعلِّم الناس التوحيد، 
وحقيقة  التوحيد ؟

فإما أن تقولوا هذا
والعياذ بالله ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وإما أن تقولوا

 أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
علِم التوحيد الشرعي وعلَّم أمته ؛

 لكن هذا التوحيد هو عين الشرك !

 وعلَّم الأمة في الجملة عين الشرك ،

 وكتَم التوحيد الحقيقي
 الذي هو الأحدية !

وهذا – والعياذ    بالله - 

اتهام 
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وحاشاه 
أن يكتم شيئاً مما علمه الله ،

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أو تقولوا كلاماً آخر : 

وهو أن النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
علَّم توحيد الشريعة للعامة ،
وعلَّم الأحدية للخاصة ،

 ربما يكون هذا مِن أقوالكم ،
 نحن نفترض أنكم تقولون ؛

فاختاروا ما شئتم 
وكلها لازمة لكم 
مهما تنصلتم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المضحك فعلاً :

 أن الرفاعي عندما يدافع عن هذه العبارة

 يقول :
لا غبار عليها ،

 لا تنكروا علينا
 أننا ندعو الله أن ينشلنا مِن التوحيد 
إلى الوحدة

فهذا هو الصحيح !!

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إذاً أنت تدعو الله 
أن ينتشلك من التوحيد
 الذي هو إفراد المعبود شرعاً ،

 أو ينتشلك من التوحيد 
الذي عرَّفته أنه توحيد الحقيقة ؟

 فسواء هذا أو هذا
فأنت تدعو الله أن ينتشلك منه ،

 إما توحيد أهل الشريعة ،
 وإما توحيد أهل الحقيقة ، 

فتدعو الله أن ينتشلك من التوحيد ، 
على أي التعريفين ؟ 

تعريف أهل الشريعة ، 
أو الحقيقة ؟

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولهذا أقول :

 إن الرجل لا يعي ما يقول ،

لكن مِن المؤكد أن الأقطاب
الذين وضعوا هذه العبارة
يعون ذلك جيداً ، 
ويفهمون دلالتها ، 
وأنَّه ينتشلهم 
من هذا ومن ذاك

 ليتحقق لهم وحدة الوجود 
التي هي عندهم 
عين الأحدية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ننتقل الآن للحديث عن رجال الغيب ، 
عندنا مرجع سهل ،
 أو قريب صاحبه كأنه معاصر 
وهو " النبهاني " الذي توفى سنة 1350هـ .

   وحتى لا يقولوا هذه فكرة قديمة
 كما يقول بعض الناس مع الأسف :
 هذه أفكار قديمة وعفا عليها الزمن ،

 لا ، فالنبهاني توفى عام 1350هـ ،
 وتلاميذه مازالوا موجودين ،
 ومنهم : هؤلاء القوم
 أو من طرق أخرى .



*======================


 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكيالصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

إن رجال الغيب كثيرون ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم "النقباء" ، 

وهم اثنا عشر نقيباً في كل زمان 
لا يزيدون ، ولا ينقصون ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم "النجباء" ،

 وهم ثمانية في كل زمان لا يزيدون ،
 ولا ينقصون ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم "الحواريون" ،
 وهو واحد في كل زمان 
لا يكون فيه اثنان ،

 فإذا مات ذلك الواحد :
 أقيم غيره ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم "الرجبيون" ، 

وسموا رجبيين لأن حال هذا المقام 
لا يكون لهم إلا في شهر رجب،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم "الأبدال" ،
 وهم سبعة لا يزيدون ،
 ولا ينقصون 
يحفظ الله بهم الأقاليم السبعة!!.



*======================


 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكيالصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

يعني مثل ما قلنا : 

لا يتصرف الله عز وجل 
عند الصوفيَّة إلا بواسطة !

 فالأقاليم السبعة على الجغرافيا القديمة 
التي كانت قبل ألف سنة ،

 وضع الصوفيَّة سبعة رجال مِن الأبدال
 كلٌّ منهم يحفظ إقليمه ،
 ويتصرف فيه .



*======================


 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكيالصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول :

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم "الختم" ،

 وهو واحدٌ لا في كل زمان ،

 بل هو واحد في العالم ،

 يختم الله به الولاية المحمدية .
 



*======================


 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكيالصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

خاتم الأولياء واحد ، 
ولذلك ابن عربي ، 
وابن سبعين ،
وأحمد التيجاني ، 
ومحمود محمد طه ،

 كلٌّ منهم يدَّعي ،
 ويحرص أن يكون هو خاتم الولاية ؛ 

كما يدَّعي كذابو الشيعة ،
 وغيرهم : 
أنَّ كلاًّ منهم هو المهدى المنتظر .
 


*======================


 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكيالصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم ثلاثمائة نفس 

على قلب آدم عليه السلام ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم أربعون نفساً 

على قلب نوح عليه السلام ، 

ومنهم رضي الله عنهم
 سبعة على قلب الخليل
 عليه السلام . 



*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

تذكروا ما قلت لكم 

مِن أن حرصهم على تعظيم الرسول 
صلى الله عليه وسلم :

إنما هو تعظيمٌ لأنفسهم ؛

لأنهم يقولون : 

إن رجال الغيب منهم مَن يصل

إلى أن يكون على قلب فلان مِن الأنبياء ؛

فهو كالنَّبيِّ 

وأسقطوا الفرق بين البشر العاديين 

وبين الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ،

 بل وبين الملائكة أيضاً. 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول النبهاني :

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم 

خمسة على قلب جبريل عليه السلام ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم 

ثلاثة على قلب ميكائيل عليه السلام ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم 

واحد على قلب إسرافيل عليه السلام ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم ثمانية عشر نفساً 

أيضاً هم الظاهر بأمر الله عن أمر الله ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم ثمانية رجال 

يقال لهم

 " رجال القوة الإلهيَّة " ،

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم خمسة عشر نفساً ، 

هم "رجال الحنان والعطف الإلهي" !! 
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

هل قوة  الله تعالى ،

 وحنانه ،

 أو رحمته

 تكون عن طريق هؤلاء بزعمهم .
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :

 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم أربعةٌ وعشرون نفساً

 في كل زمان يسمَّون "رجال الفتح" ،

  ومنهم رضي الله عنهم واحد وعشرون نفساً ، 

وهم " رجال التحت السفلي " ،


 ومنهم رضي الله عنهم  ثلاثة أنفس ، 

وهم "رجال الإمداد الإلهي والكوني" ، 

ومنهم رضي الله عنهم ثلاثة أنفس 

"إلاهيون ، رحمانيون" 

في كل زمان ، 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنهم رضي الله عنهم رجل واحد 

وقد يكون امرأة في كل زمان ، 

ومنهم رضي الله عنهم رجلٌ واحدٌ 

مركَّبٌ ممتزج في كل زمان

 لا يوجد غيره في مقامه ،

 وهو يشبه عيسى عليه السلام

متولِّدٌ بين الروح والبشر ، 

لا يُعرف له أبٌ بشري ،

 كما يحكى عن بلقيس 

أنها تولدت بين الجنِّ والإنس ،

 فهو مركَّب بين جنسين مختلفين ،

 وهو " رجل البرزخ " ، 

به يحفظ الله تعالى البرزخ ..

إلى آخر كلامه .
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم : 

انظروا ترتيب هؤلاء الرجال ،

 وانظروا تصنيفهم  ، 

وانظروا أعدادهم ،

 لماذا كانوا بهذا الشكل ،

 انظروا هذا الأخير

 الذي يشبه عيسى عليه السلام ،

 أليس هذا يصدِّق بأن أصل الصوفيَّة ،

 أو مِن أصولها : النصرانية 

التي هي في الأصل منقولة عن النصرانية ،

 نقلها بولس شاؤل اليهودي ،

 فهي في الأصل دسيسة يهودية

 نقلت من النصرانيَّة ديانة وثنية شرقية

 إلى النصارى ،

 ثم أخذها هؤلاء عن طريق النصارى ؟  


 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا يؤكد ما هو معروف

 مِن أنَّ أول مَن وضع ما يسمُّونه (خانقاه) ،

 أو (الرباط) للصوفية 

هو أحد أمراء "الرملة" النَّصارى في فلسطين ،

 هو الذي وضع لهم (الخانقاه) هذا أو (الرباط) ،

 ثم انتشرت الأربطة فيما بعد ، 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الكلام 

– وهو أنَّ أول مَن بنى الرباط 

هو أمير نصراني في     الرملة - :

 نقله عبد الرحمن الجاني في كتابه 

" نفحات الأنس " صفحة 34 ، 

ونقله الدكتور طلعت غنام صفحة 64 

في كتاب " جهلة الصوفيَّة " ،



*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعبد الرحمن الجاني هذا مِن الصوفيَّة 

الذين يقولون بوحدة الوجود ، 

عاش في نهاية القرن التاسع ،

 وله كتاب في وحدة الوجود 
طبعه الطابعون في مصر

 مع "أساس التقديس" للرازي 
لأنَّ القوم أشاعرة ، وصوفية ؛ 

فطبعوا "أساس التقديس" - كتاب الأشاعرة - ،

وطبعوا معه "رسالة الجواهر" أو   "الدرر" 

لعبد الرحمن الجاني في وحدة الوجود ، 

وترجم له الزركلي في "الأعلام" ،
 من شاء أن يراجع ترجمته هناك فليراجعها . 
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحديث - طبعاً - 

عن هؤلاء الرجال طويل جداً ،

 ولا أستطيع أن أحدثكم عنه بالتفصيل

 بقدر ما أحاول - إن شاء الله - 

أن أنقل كثيراً مما نُسب إليهم مِن كرامات ، 

وشركيَّات،

 وتعلقات بهم ، 

إنما هناك قضية خطيرة

 ينبغي لي أن أنبِّه عليها

 وهي تجمع هؤلاء الرجال جميعاً ،

 وتعطينا وصفاً لهم . 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه القضية :

 أنَّ رجال الغيب عند الصوفيَّة

 الموصوفين بهذه الصفات ، 

هم يعيشون بين الناس ، 

وهم رجال مِن البشر ،

 يعيشون بيننا ،

 منهم المعروف ، ومنهم المجهول ،

 ومنهم الظاهر للناس ،

 ومنهم المستتر عنهم ، 

بحيث أنَّه يراهم ، وهم لا يرونه ،

 ويكاشف متى شاء !! ،

 هذه الصفة مشتركة بين هؤلاء الرجال ،

 ولذلك تجد الصوفيَّة 
- حتى من العوام وغيرهم – يقولون :

 "فلان يمكن يكون ولي" ،

 "يمكن يكون مِن رجال الغيب

 فلا تتعرض له لا تكلمه" . 
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كيف !؟ 
وبأي دليل يستدلون على هذا ؟

  هنا القضية ،

القضية :

 أن هؤلاء الرجال مخالفون في سيرتهم ،

 وفي أحوالهم للشريعة ، 

ولمألوفِ النَّاس ،

 فلا تتصور رجلاً مقيماً في مكان

 يدرس سنَّة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

أو عالم مِن العلماء مشتغل بالتفسير ،

 أو بالحديث ، أو بالسنَّة

 أو بالدعوة ، 

أو بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ،

 أو بالجهاد :

لا تتصور أن الصوفيَّة 

يعتقدون أنَّ هذا مِن رجال الغيب ،

لا ليس هذا أبداً ، 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

القضية :

 أن هذا الرجل ينبغي أن يكون

 كما يسمونه "بهلولاً" ، 

"مجذوباً" ،

 يقع على المزابل ، 

يلتقط من القاذورات ،

 ورأينا نماذج مِن هؤلاء في الحرم

مِن أقذر الناس ،

 شعورُهم نافرة ، وأظافرهم طويلة ، 

وهكذا نجد أشكالاً غريبة جدّاً ،

 خارجة عن المألوف ،  

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقال :

 هؤلاء هم "الأولياء" ،

 ربما يكون هذا هو "القطب الأعظم" 

الذي يدير الكون كلَّه 

وأنت لا تدري !! ،

 وربما يكون مِن "رجال الغوث" ،

 ربما يكون مِن "النجباء" ،

 ربما يكون مِن "الرجبيين" ،

 وربما يكون مِن "الرحمانيين" ،

 وربما يكون على قلب نوح ،

 أو الخليل ، 

وأنت لا تدري ! . 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهنا خطورة كبرى ،

 ومطب كبير أفسدتْ به الصوفيَّةُ دينَ المسلمين ،

 بل أنا أقول :

 إن سرَّ التصوف 

يكمُن تحت مثل هذه الأمور ،

لماذا ؟

 نرجع إلى الوراء قليلاً ،

 إلى مرجع قديم من مراجع الصوفيَّة ،

 وهو كتاب أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي ،

 من كبار الصوفيَّة المعروفين ، 

مؤلف التفسير الإشاري لهم "حقائق التنـزيل"

 كتب كتاباً عن "الملاميَّة" ، أو  "الملامتية" :

 وهم فرقة الصوفيَّة في المشرق ،

 وهم مِن أوائل الزنادقة الذين أسَّسوا هذه الفكرة ،



*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهي فكرة

أن الأولياء مخالفون لظواهر الشرع ،

مخالفون لأحوال الناس ،

 هؤلاء "الملامية" أو "الملامتية" ،

 يقول عنهم في صفحة (98) 

مِن كتابه "الملامتية" ،

 الذي حققه أبو العلا عفيفي ،
 طبع في مصر سنة 1364هـ ،

 يقول :

 إنَّهم رأوا التديَّن بشيءٍ مِن العبادات 

في الظواهر :

شِركاً ! 

والتزيَّن بشيء مِن الأحوال

 في الباطن : 

ارتداداً ! .

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقولون : 

مَن يُظهر شيئاً مِن الطاعات ، 

ومن العبادات :

هذا مشرك ،

 وإذا أسرَّ في قلبه شيئاً مِن الأحوال :

 فهو أيضاً مرتد .


    ويقولون

 إن كلَّ عملٍ وطاعةٍ وقعت عليه رؤيتُك ،

 واستحسنْتَه مِن نفسك 

فذلك باطل .
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وينقل عن أحدهم ، 

قال : 

هم قومٌ قاموا مع الله تعالى على حفظ أوقاتهم ، 

ومراعاة أسرارهم ،

فلاموا أنفسهم على جميع ما أظهروا 

مِن أنواع القُرَب ،  والعبادات ،

 وأظهروا للخلق قبائح ما هم فيه ، 

وكتموا عنهم محاسنَهم ،

فلامهم الخلْقُ على ظواهرهم ،

ولاموا هم أنفسهم على ما يعرفون مِن بواطنهم ، 

فأكرمهم الله بكشف الأسرار 

والاطلاع على أنواع الغيوب ، 

وتصحيح الفِراسة في الخلق ، 

وإظهار الكرامات عليهم !!. 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

لاحظوا هذا الكلام ، 

يعني هؤلاء القوم لما أظهروا القبائح - بزعمهم - 

ازدراءً لأنفسهم ، 

وحتى لا يتعلق بهم النَّاس ، 

وحتى لا يظنوا فيهم أنَّهم أولياء ، 

وهم يريدون أن يكونوا أولياء في الباطن فقط ،

 ولا أحد يعلم بهم ،

 وينـزِّهوا عن أنفسهم الرياء ، 

وعن كلام الناس :

 أظهروا القبائح ، 

وأظهروا المعايب ، 

وأظهروا الشنائع 

حتى أن منهم مَن كان
 يأتي الفاحشة في الدواب علانية 
أمام الناس ،

وهذا منقول ،
 وربما نتعرض له ،

 ومنهم مَن دخل الحمَّام فسرق لباس أحد النَّاس ،

 ولبسه بحيث يُرى ،
 وخرج في الشارع ، 

وكان الناس يعتقدون فيه الولاية ،

 فلما رأوه أدركوه ، وضربوه ،
 وأخذوا الملابس ،

فقيل له في ذلك ، 
فقال لهم :
 حتى أَسْقط مِن أعينهم ، 
وأبقى في عين الحق !! 

إلى آخر ما ينسجونه حولهم مِن الحكايات يصنعونها
 – كما يقولون – 
في تزكية النفس ،
 وتطهيرها .
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

طبيعي أن هذا مخالف
 لقول النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
 في الحديث الصحيح : 

"مَن سرَّته حسنتُه ، وساءتْه خطيئتُه فهو المؤمن" ،

  والمؤمن لا يحب ذلك ،

ولم يؤمر أن يُظهر السيئات والقبائح ،

 لكن القضية أكبر مِن قضية مخالفة هذا الحديث ،

 القضية :

 أنَّها مخالفة للإسلام ، 

وهدم له ، 

وإيضاح ذلك بشيء مِن التفصيل :






*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إن الزنادقة الذين أنشئوا هذا الدين ،
 وركَّبوه ، 
ونقلوه إلى المسلمين ،

 ولبَّسوا به عليهم، 

هؤلاء واجهتهم الأمَّة بالإنكار ، 
واجهتهم بالرد ،
 والتكذيب حتى العوام مِن المسلمين ، 

ودمغوهم بالكفر ، والزندقة ،

 وقلَّ أن تجد عالماً 
مِن كبار الصوفيَّة 
إلا واتُّهم بالزندقة ؛

 إمَّا أن يكون قُتل بتهمة الزندقة ،
 أو اتُّهم بها ، 
أو سجن كما سجن ذو النون ،
 وكما اتُّهم الجنيد ، 
وقتل الحلاج ،

 وكثيرون مِن هذا النوع ، 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واستدل العلماء ، والمسلمون

 بظاهر حالهم هذا المخالف للشرع
 
على خبث الباطن ، 

وعلى خبث الطوية ؛ 

لأنَّه ليس بوسع المسلم

 أن يرى رجلاً 

يمشى مكشوف العورة ،

 أو رجلاً

يرتكب الفاحشة 

في البهائم علانية ،

 ويترك الجُمَع ، 

ويترك الجماعات ، 

ويُقره على ذلك ؛

فضلاً عن أن يعتقد

 أن هذا مِن رجال الغيب ، 

أو مِن أولياء الله ،

لا يمكن هذا أبداً . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الزنادقة أرادوا أن يخترعوا تقاة ،

أو تقية ، خديعة شيطانية ،

 أرادوا أن يوقعوا بها النَّاس،  

وأرادوا أن يُلبِّسوا بها على المسلمين ، 

فقالوا لهم :

 هؤلاء القوم أولياء ، 

وصلت بهم مجاهدة النفس 

إلى حد استعذاب الأذى في ذات الله تعالى ، 

وإلى استجلاب تهمة الناس لهم ، 

هم يدْعون النَّاس إلى أن يتهموهم ، 

وأن يلوموهم ،

 وأن يتكلموا فيهم ،

 وأن يكرهوهم ، 

وأن يحتقروهم ، 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هم يريدوا بذلك أن يُنقُّوا أنفسهم ، 

ومحبتهم لله ،

 وأن يتجردوا عن الرياء ، 

وعن الشهرة ، 

وأن يسقطوا مِن عين الخلق ، 

ويبقوا في عين الحق كما يقولون ،

 فهم متعمِّدون في هذا ، 

ويحبون أن يقول النَّاس أنَّهم زنادقة ! 

مخالفون ! 

 ويستمرون على إظهار هذه الأحوال

 على حد قول الشاعر كما هم يقولون : 

أجـد المـلامة في هـواك لذيـذة     

  حبّاً لذكــرك فليلمني اللُّـوَّم 



*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن في الحقيقة أن المسخور منهم ،
 المستهزأ بهم : 

هم هؤلاء أصحاب الظاهر المغفلون

 الذين ينتقدون مثل هؤلاء الأولياء ،

 أو يلمزونهم ، 

أو يتكلمون فيهم

بدعوى أنهم مخالفون لظاهر الشرع ،

 وهؤلاء شهدوا الحقيقة الكونيَّة ،

 وأدركوا سرَّ القدر ،

 واشتغلوا بإصلاح القلب عن إصلاح الظاهر ،

 واشتغلوا بمحبة الحق 

عن سماع إنكار الخلق ، 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقولون مِن جملة ما يقولون ،
 ويتعللون به : 

إنَّكم أنتم يا أهل الظاهر :
 الفقهاء ، والعلماء ، والرسوم، 

تنكرون علينا أننا نترك صلاة الجمعة ،

 وأنتم تكتبون في كتب الفقه : 

أن مَن خاف ضياع ماله : 

جاز له تركها لأجله ، 

ومَن كان مسافراً ، 

ولو كان مسافراً للدنيا ،

 أو للتجارة يجمع المال :

 تسقط عنه صلاة الجمعة ، 

فكيف الذي في الخلوة 

مستغرق مع الله سبحانه وتعالى ،

 وقلبه متعلق بمحبة الله

 الذي هو أغلى مِن الدنيا كلِّها ؟ 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتقولون : 

هذا لا يمكن أن يَترك الجمعة ، والجماعات ؟ 

ولا يجوز له أن يعتكف في خلوة ،

ويترك الجُمُع والجماعات ؟

[ يقولون ] :

 أليس الله تعالى أغلى ،

 وأعظم مِن الدرهم والدينار ؟ 

المجتمِع مع الله

 أليس هو أعظم ممن هو مجتمِع 

على قليلٍ مِن المال

 يخشى أن يضيع منه ؛ 

فيجوز له عندكم في فقهكم 

أن يترك الجمعة لأجله !؟ 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقولون : 

أنتم تقولون :

 أن الإنسان إذا أغمي عليه ؛

فانكشفت عورته :

 هذا جائـز، 


وقد يكون هذا الإغماء بسبب ضربة شمس ،

 أغمي عليه ؛ فكُشفت عورته هذا جائز ،

 أو لمرضٍ ،
 أو نحوه :

 لا حرج عليه أن تكشف عورته . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وتذكرون – أيضاً -

 في كتبكم يا أهل السنَّة 

أن زوج بريرة كان يتبعها في طرقات المدينة ،

 ودموعه تنحدر حبّاً لها ، 

ولم يحرَّج عليه كذلك ، 

وكان ذلك في عهد النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 وأشياء مِن هذا القبيل ، 

فكيف لا تُنكرون ذلك ؟ 

وتنكرون على مَن يكون إغماؤه لآية سمعها ،

 أو كشفٍ جلَّى له الحق 

فأغمي عليه وكشفت عورته ،

 وأخذ يصرخ ويقول :

أنا الحق ،

أنا الحق ،

أنا الله ، 

أنا الله !! 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كيف تُعذرون مَن سقط 

وتكلَّم بما لا يدري من مرضٍ أو نحوه ، 

وبين مَن لم يسقط إلا حبّاً ، ووجداً ،

وهُياماً بالمعبود الحق ، 

وبالحبيب الأعظم 

– وهو الله تعالىعندهم - .




*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول :

 رأى الزنادقة أن هذه هي أخطر وسيلة 
لهدم دين الإسلام ، 

وإبعاد الأوامر ، والنواهي ، وإبطالها ،

 وإبطال الجهاد ،

 وإبطال الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر ،

 واندثار أمر الإسلام بالكلية ،

 والقصص في ذلك كثيرة ، 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

منها ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام ، 

وتحدَّث عنه في كتاب "الاستقامة"  :

 أن بعضهم كان إذا سمع المؤذن يقول له :

اسكت يا كلب !
 ولعنك الله !
 أو نحو ذلك ،
 ينهره ، ويشتمه ،

 وكثيرٌ مِنهم كان يصنع هذا ،
 فإذا قيل له كيف تقول ذلك ؟!

 قال : هؤلاء أهل الظاهر يؤذِّن في الظاهر ،

 وهو في الباطن
لا يعلم حقيقة التوحيد الذي يقوله 

عندما يقول : "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله" ،

 فإذا نقدهم أحد كيف تقول للمؤذن هذا الكلام ؟

 يقول : هذا مِن ولايته ،

 هذا مِن فهمه للتوحيد يشتم المؤذن ؛ 

لأنه يقول :

 "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله" ،

 وهو لا يدرك التوحيد .. 

إلى غير ذلك . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم :

 أن هذه طريقة لإسقاط الأوامر والنواهي ،

 لا تنكر على أي إنسان ! 

أنت لا تدري في - عرفهم - ،

 وفي كلامهم ، 

ربما هذا المجذوب الذي تراه 

مطروحاً على المزبلة 

والناس هناك يصلون ؛ 

ربما أنه ما يفعل هذا إلا تستراً ،

 وإلا فهو قوَّام بالليل ،

وبكَّاء بالسَّحَر ،

وأوَّاه منيبٌ في خلوته 

حين ينقطع عن الخلق وينفرد بالحق ، 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما يدريك أنك قد تنكر 
على رجلٍ سكران في الشارع ، 

وهو ما هو بسكران سُكْر خمرٍ 

إنما هو سُكْر الوَلَه ، 

 والمحبة ، 

والوَجْد ، 

والشوق !! . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيضاً : 

قد ترى امرأة عارية الشعر ، والنَّحر

تتواجد وتتمايل ، 

فتقول : 

هذه لاهية ، 

أو راقصة ،

 أو هذه مطربة ، 

وهي وليَّة ! 

مستغرقة في عين الجمع مع الله ! 

 أنت ترى جسدها على الأرض ، 

ولكن قلبها في السماء عند الله ،

 أو في العرش !! . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يمكن ترى مجنوناً يرغي ، ويزبد ،

 ويطارد الصبيان في الشوارع ،

 وتقول : "الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلاه به" ،
 أو نحو ذلك ، 

لكن لا تدري - على كلامهم -

 أنت المبتلى بحجاب الغفلة ،

 هذا عارفٌ مِن العارفين ،

 أو بَدلٌ مِن الأبدال ،

تستَّر بالجنون حتى لا يُدرى عنه ، 

حتى تكون هذه الولاية خاصة بينه وبين الله ،

 حتى يلومه النَّاس فيما يفعل ؛ 

فيحصُل له الأجر مِن لومهم . 
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول :

 إن مثل هذا الكلام : تلبيس للحقائق ، 

وإضاعة المعايير

 التي نعرف بها الصالح مِن الطالح ، 

والمجنون مِن الصاحي ،

فتضيع المعايير ،

ثم تنتشر هذه الترهات والخزعبلات

 بين عامة المسلمين ، وجهلتهم ، 

خاصة المناطق النائية في القديم ، 

 فماذا يكون رد الفعل عند المسلمين إذن ،

 إذا اعتقدوا أن الولي 

ليس الذي يدرِّس كتاب الله والصحيحين 

في المسجد الحرام مثلاً ،

 أو يجاهد في سبيل الله ؟

  وإنما الولي : 

هذا الأشعث ، الأغبر ،
القذر ، المنتن ،

 الذي نراه يلتقط القمائم مِن جوار الحرم ،

 ولا يمد يده لأحدٍ لأنَّه متوكلٌ ،

 فيقول : 

ربما كان هو

 "القطب الأعظم" ! 
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أمَّا هذا الذي يجلس في الحَرَم يدرِّس "البخاري" ،

 أو "فتح الباري" 

هذا من علماء الظاهر ،

 مِن الناس العاديين ، 

وليس مِن "رجال الغيب" ،

 ولا مِن "أهل الحقائق" . 

هنا الخطورة ،

 وتحت هذا اللَّبس يذكرون الكرامات ، 

ويذكرون الشركيات الشنيعة ، 

ويدافعـون عن ذلك دفاعاً مريراً ، 



*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأنا أنقل نصّاً واحداً يبين ذلك

 من كتاب

 "المشرع الروي

 في فضائل آل با علوي"

 نقلاً مِن اليافعي الذي له كتاب "مرآة الجنان"

 مليء بهذه الخرافات أيضاً . 


 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول اليافعي 
في الجزء الأول صفحة (322) :

 وكثيرٌ مِن هذه الطائفة - أعني الصوفيَّة -

 جمعوا بين الوَلَه 

والتجريد في ظاهر الشرع ، 

تخريباً بائناً ، 

أسقطهم عن أعين الناس ؛

 ليستتروا عن شهرة الصلاح ،

 يخفون محاسنهم ،

 ويظهرون مساوئهم ، 

ومنهم مَن يكشف عورته بين الناس ،

 ومنهم مَن يرى أنَّه لا يصلي ،

وهم يصلُّون ،

 ويجتهدون فيما بينهم وبين الله تعالى ،

 وقد شوهد كثيرٌ منهم يصلى في الخلوات ،

 وفى جوف الليل ؛

 لأنَّهم كانوا يبالغون في نفي رؤية الخلق ،

 وإسقاطها مِن قلوبهم ، 

ولا يبالي أحدهم بكونه 

عند النَّاس زنديقاً 

إذا كان عند الله ليس زنديقاً ،

كنسوا بنفوسهم المزابل

 لتحيا لمولاهم حياةً طيبةً قبل المعاد ! . أ.هـ
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقولون : 

فليكن زنديقاً عندك ، وعند غيرك ،

 هو عند الله ولي !

  حسناً ،

 لو جاء زنديق حقيقي ، 

وقال هذه الكفريات !

ما أدرانا ؟ ،

 يمكن يكون هذا وليّاً ،


ضاعت معايير الصلاح ،
والفساد ،
 والزندقة ، 
والإيمان . 




*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن يقول :

 ومنهم مَن يحتجب بحاله عن أعين الناس ،

 وهم معهم في الصلوات !.


قال سفر : 

 لاحظتم !

صلَّى مع الجماعة ويمكن أننا لم نره!! .

يقولون : 

هذا موجود فلا تُنكر عليه ،

ولهؤلاء أطوار لا يدركها العقل 

- هم يسمُّون اختلاف التشكل : تطوراً !!

 لعلنا نقرأ هذا في الكرامات ، 

التطور هذا مِن عمل المشعوذين ،

 والسحرة ،

 والجن ، 

واستعانتهم بالشياطين ،


- وإنما تدرك بالنُّور

- يعني :
بالكشف -

ويعرفها العارفون بالله تعالى 

– يعني :

لا نعرفها نحن المحجوبون - .




*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

 فقد روِّينا أن بعضهم 

كان لا يُرى أنَّه يصلي ، 

فأقيمت الصلاة يوماً وهو جالس ،

فقال له بعض الفقهاء : 

قم فصلِّ مع الجماعة 

– فالفقيه أنكر عليه ، 
وقال له قم صلِّ- ،

  فقام ، وأحرم معهم ،

 وصلَّى الركعة الأولى ، 

والفقيه المنكِر ينظر إليه ، 

فلمَّا قاموا إلى الركعة الثانية :

 نظر الفقيه إلى مكان الرجل ،

فإذا به غيره يصلي ؛ 

فتعجب مِن ذلك ،

 ثم رأى في الركعة الثالثة 

شخصاً ثالثاً ،

 ثم في الرابعة رابعاً ، 

فزاد تعجبه 

– أربعة أشخاص في أربعة ركعات ! – ،

 فلما سلَّم مِن صلاته التفت ،

فرأى صاحبَه الأول جالساً مكانه ،

 وليس عنده أحدٌ ،

فتحير الفقيه مما رأى ، 

فقال له الفقير وهو يضحك 
   - الصوفي يسمونه فقيراً - :

يا فقيه !

أي الأربعة صلَّى معكم هذه الصلاة ؟ 

يقول اليافعي: 

فاعترف الفقيه بفضله ،

 وزال ما عنده من الإنكار !! أ.هـ



 
*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مادام يصلى كل ركعة بشكل شخص آخر :

 إذاً يمكن هو يصلي في أي وقت ،

 وأنت لا تنكر على أي إنسان 

تراه تاركاً للصلاة ،

 والناس يصلون الجمعة ، والجماعات

 لأنَّك ما تدري يمكن صلى في صورة أخرى ،

 كيف تنكر على أولياء الله

 وأنت مِن جهلك تنظر بنظرك العقلي ،
 الحسي ، العادي ،

 وهؤلاء قوم لهم أمور أخرى ،

 ولهم أطوار أخرى !! .

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول :

 إنَّه بمثل هذا الكلام استطاع الصوفيَّة 

أن يضربوا بسورٍ عريضٍ 

بين أولياء الله الحقيقيين ،

 بين المجاهدين في سبيل الله ،

 بين علماء الأمة العظام 

الذين يقفون في وجه المنكرات ، 

ويحاربون أعداء الله سبحانه وتعالى ،

 بين هؤلاء الأولياء الحقيقيين ،

 وبين عامة المسلمين ،

 ضربوا بسورٍ عظيمٍ ؛

 فأصبح مَن لم يكشف عورته ،

 ومَن لم يترك الصلاة ، 

ومَن لم يطرح نفسه على المزابل ،

ومَن يَظهر للنَّاس أنَّه بَهلول ،

 أو مجذوب :

فهذا ليس بوليٍّ عند عامَّة المسلمين ،

 وليس مِن أصحاب الكرامات ، 

ومِن ثَمَّ فلا يلتمس منه هدًى ، ولا علم ؛

لأنَّه مِن أصحاب الظاهر ،

 مِن أصحاب الرسوم ، 

مِن الملبَّس عليهم ، من المحجوبين .. 

إلى آخر هذه الألقاب 

الذي ينبز بها الصوفيَّة 

علماء الشريعة ، 

وفقهاء السنَّة ،

وأولياء الله تعالى الحقيقيين .
 


***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
****************
======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولم تقف الصوفيَّة عند هذا الحد 

بل أصبحت تُنكر 

على مَن يُنكر على أي دين ! 

يعني:

 لا يكفي أن تنكر على إنسان مسلم 

أنَّه كشف عورته ،

وترك الجمعة ، والجماعة ، 

بل يقولون : 

لا تنكر على أي إنسان أنه 

منتسب إلى أي دين !! 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

انظروا "أخبار الحلاج" صفحة (54) ،

 يقول عبد الله بن طاهر الأزدي :

 كنتُ أخاصم يهوديّاً في سوق بغداد ، 

وجرى على لفظي أن قلتُ له : 

"يا كلب" ،

 فمر بي الحسين بن منصور الحلاج ،

 ونظر إليَّ شزراً ، 

وقال : لا تُنبِح كلبك ،
 وذهب سريعاً ،

 فلما فرغتُ مِن المخاصمة قصدته ،

 فدخلتُ عليه فأعرض عني بوجهه ، 

فاعتذرتُ إليه ، فرضي ،

 ثم قال لي :

 يا بني ،

الأديان كلها لله عز وجل !! 
 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شَغَل الله بكل دينٍ طائفة

      لا اختياراً  فيهم ، بل اختياراً عليهم ، 

فمن لامَ أحداً ببطلان ما هو عليه : 

فقد حَكَم أنَّه اختار ذلك لنفسه ، 

وهذا مذهب القدرية ، 

و"القدرية مجوس هذه الأمة" ، 

وأعلم أن اليهودية ، والنصرانية ، والإسلام ،

وغير ذلك مِن الأديان :

 هي ألقاب مختلفة ، وأسامٍ متغايرة ،

 والمقصود منها لا يتغير ،

ولا يختلف ، 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم قال : 

وأنشد الحلاج شعراً بعد ذلك يقول : 

تفكرت في الأديان جـداً محققاً 

      فألفيته أصلاً لها شُعُبٌ جمّاً 

فلا تطلبن للمرء دينًا فإنـه         

    يصد عن الأصل الوثيق وإنما

يطالبه أصلٌ يُعبِّر عنـده         

جميع المعالي والمعاني فيُفْهَما 


 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول :

الأديان كلها واحدة!

 ولا تقل لأحدٍ إنَّك يهودي ،

 ولا نصراني ،

كله حق ، 

وكلها طرق إلى الله ! 

هكذا يقول ،

 وهنا تلتقي الماسونية الحديثة
 بهذه الأفكار القديمة ، 

 


*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومثل هذا قول ابن عربي : 

لقد كنت قبل اليوم أنكر صاحبي

        إذا لم يكن ديني إلى دينه داني

لقد صار قلبي قابلاً كل صـورة

         فمرعى لغزلان ودير لرهبان

وبيت لأوثان وكـعبة طائف 

وألواح توراة ومصحف قرآن

أدين بدين الحب أنَّى توجهت

               ركائبه فالحبُّ ديني وإيماني 


 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول ابن عربي : 

ديني دين الحب 

مثل ما قلنا أن "الثيوصوفية" محبة الله 

فدينهم دين الحب فقط ، 

فمَن أحب الله على أي ملة ،

 وعلى أي نحلة – يهوديَّة أو نصرانيَّة أو   إسلام - :

 فهو حبيب الله عندهم ، 

ولا يُنكَر عليه على الإطلاق ، 

هنا تلتقي مع الماسونية ، 

هنا نرى لماذا 

الماسونية تشجع التصوف ؛ 

لأنَّ الماسونية تحت هذا الكلام 

يهدمون الأديان جميعاً

 ليبنوا هيكل سليمان ،

ودين اليهودية فقط ،

 يطلبون مِن الناس أن يتركوا أديانهم .
 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أمَّا اليهود فهم بطبيعة الحال دينهم مغلق ،

 هم لا يريدون أن يدخل أحدهم أصلاً ،

 فلا يدْعون أحداً إلى دينهم ،

 فيريدون مِن أهل الأديان الأخرى

 أن يتخلوا عنها ،

 وأن يتركوها ،

 وأن يساهموا جميعاً

 في بناء هيكل سليمان . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الماسونية والصوفيَّة 

تلتقي هنا ، 

والمؤسسون متفقون مِن الأصل ، وإلى الآن ،

 ولذلك لا عجب أن نرى الماسونية ، 

والدول التي تحركها الماسونية في الخفاء

تدعم التصوف وتنشره ، 
وتحقق تراثه ، 

وتفتتح أقسام الدراسات العليا ونحوها عن الإسلام ،

وما هي عن الإسلام،

وإنما هي

 عن هذا التصوف . 

 

*======================


** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أقول هذا :

 لنعرف حقيقة هذا الدين ،

 وحقيقة الدوافع التي تدفع الصوفيَّة 

لإظهار القبائح كما يسمُّونها ،

 وعند استعراضنا للكرامات 

سنجد الكثير مِن  مثل هذه الأمور ،

 ونعرف علتهم ، 

وهدفهم وراء ذلك كله .
 


*======================

** داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الكرامات - كما يسمُّونها - وهي : 

أحوال ، منها كرامات ، 
ومنها استغاثات ،

 وسأقرأ بعضها  سريعاً ،

 وحتى لا أطيل في ذكر الجزء ، والصفحة ، 
والمصادر :
 وهي "طبقات الشعراني " 

أو " المشرع الروي في
فضائل آل با علوي " 

أو "جامع كرامات الأولياء " ، 

سأذكر اسم صاحب الكرامة ،

 وعليك أن تبحث عن ترجمته ، 

وستجد هذا الكلام فيه ،

 وذلك منعاً للإطالة . 
 

*
*
*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول أحدهم 

- وهو عبد القادر الطشطوشي - : 

أرباب الأحوال مع الله 

كحالهم قبل الخلق وإنزال الشرائع . 


   أبو بكر بن عيسي 
- أحد أكابر الأولياء عندهم - يقول :

 كان كثير الاستغراق ، 

ويخبر بالمغيبات، 

ويرجع إليه في المعضلات ،

 وكان أهل الأجلاب إذا سافروا في البحر ، 

وحصل لهم شدة يذكرونه ،

وينذرون له بشيءٍ ؛

 فيرونه عندهم عِياناً ،

 فينجيهم الله تعالى ببركته ، 

وإذا جاءوا إلى بلدته :

طالبهم بالنذر الذي نذروه له . 



*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو عبد الله محمد بن على الرياحي
 - نقلاً عن الجلبي -
 يقول عن الفقيه محمد بن عباس الشعبى :

 رأيت ذات ليلة في المنام أن القيامة قد قامت ،

 ورأيت النَّاس مجتمعين في صعيـدٍ واحـدٍ ، 

حفـاةً ، عــراةً ، كما جاء في الخبـر ، 

وأنا مِن جملتهم عريانــاً ، 

ورأيتُ موضعاً مرتفعاً ، 

والقاضي محمد بن على
 - الولي صاحب الكرامة -
 واقفاً عليه ،

وعليه  ثيابه كلها حتى العمامة ،

 والنَّاس محدقون به ،

 فهرولت إليه ، 

فلما دنوتُ منه سمعتُه يقول:

  المهم ،

كلكم في شفاعتي فاطمأنوا !! 

فقلت له :

 وأنا معهم ؟ 

فقال :

وأنت معهم.


*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)



*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يروون عن أحدِ كبرائهم ،

 وهو المسمَّى " شمس الدين محمد الحنفي " :

 أنَّه أوصى في مرض موته فقال :

 مَن كان له حاجة

فليأت إلى قبري ،

 ويطلب حاجته : 

أقضها أنا !

 
*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو عبد الله محمد بن يوسف اليمني الضجاعي :

 مِن كراماته 

أنَّه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهو يقول له : 

إن أردت أن يفتح الله عليك بالعلم :

فخذ مِن تراب قبر الضرِّير شيئاً 

وابتلعه على الريق ؛

 ففعل الفقيه ذلك ، 

فظهرت بركته .
 

*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وعن هذا الحنفي أيضاً ، 

 يسمُّونه أعظم خلفاء البكري :

 أنَّه امتحنه البكري مرة ، فقال له :

 كان الليلة في نفسي أمر ما هو ؟!

فأخبره به ! 

فقال :

 أصبتَ هذا الذي كان في نفسي ! 

– قال سفر :

 هذا علم الغيب ، 
وعندهم كثيرٌ جدّاً :

 يعلم الواحد منهم ما في نفس المريد – ،

 ويقول :

 اشتدَّ بنا الكرب الليلة ، 

والأغلال في أعناقنا
 فاستغثنا بحضرة الشيخ واستجرنا ! 

ومتى استغاث به أحدٌ  أدركه.

 
*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما الرفاعي والبحريني وهؤلاء المغاربة 

الذين يقولون إن هذا ما يفعله إلا بعض الجهال. 

فالواقع أنَّه لا يفعله إلا هؤلاء الأولياء. 
 

*===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول :

 كان جالسًا يومًا مع أصحابه في رباطه

 إذ ابتلَّت يده الشريفة وكمُّه إلى إبطه ،

 فعجبوا من ذلك ،

 وسألوه عنه ،

 فقال قدس الله سره :

استغاث بي رجلٌ مِن المريدين تاجرٌ ،

 وكان راكباً في السفينة ،

 وقد كانت تغرق ، 

فخلَّصتها مِن الغرق !

 فابتلَّ لذلك كمِّي ويدي !

 فوصل هذا التاجر بعد مدةٍ ،

 وحدَّث بهذا الأمر كما أخبر الشيخ ! 


– قال سفر :

الشيخ في حضرموت ،

والسفينة في بحر الهند ،

وأنقذها وهو جالس مع أصحابه

 لأنهم استغاثوا به ! - . 



***************
*قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :**
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار* 
*لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)*
*رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)*
****************
**===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)


*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول علي بن محمد بن سهل 
الصائغ الدينوري : 

تركتُ قولي للشيء كن فيكون

 تأدباً مع الله تعالى 


– قال سفر : 

هو يستطيع أن يقول  للشيء كن فيكون 

ولكن تأدباً مع الله فقط لا يفعل ذلك -. 




**************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************
===============
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وجاكير* *الهندي* *يقول :

 استأذن رجل واسطيٌّ الشيخَ جاكير 

في ركوب بحر الهند للتجارة 

**فقال له الشيخ :* *

إذا وقعت* *بشدةٍ 
فنادي باسمي** !

فلمَّا كان وقت كذا وكذا 
عصفت الرياح الشماليَّة 
فتلاطمت الأمواج ، 

فأشرفنا على الغرق 

فتذكرت قول الشيخ

 فقمتُ* *واستقبلتُ العراق* *!**

 وناديتُ :

 "* *يا شيخ جاكير أدركنا** " !

 فلم يتمَّ كلامي حتى* *رأيناه* *عند السفينة ،

 وأشار* *بكمِّه* *إلى الشمال

**فسكتت الريح** ،

 ومشى خطوات يميناً وشمالاً

**فسكن البحر** ، 

ثم أشار* *بكمِّه* *إلى الجنوب ،

 فهبت ريحٌ طيبةٌ 

أوصلتنا إلى* *طريق السلامة** ،

**ومشى الشيخُ على الماء**

 حتى غاب عنَّا . 
** 
===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الإمام الشعراني :

 وكان الشيخ جاكير يقول :

 ما أخذتُ العهد على مريدٍ 

حتى رأيتُ اسمَه مكتوباً 

في اللوح المحفوظ !
 
وأنَّه مِن أولادنا


– قال سفر : 

لاحظوا كيف أنَّهم 

يطَّلعون على اللوح المحفوظ ! -  . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا عبد القادر الجزائري الذي يقال 

إنَّه بطل الجهاد في الجزائر ،

 وهو رجلٌ باطنيٌّ ،

 وبريءٌ مِن الجهاد ،

 وله كتاب "المواقف" 

على مذهب ابن عربي 

مِن نفس الباطنية يقول 

- كما نقل عنه النَّبهاني - :

 إنِّي لمَّا بلغت المدينة – "طيبة" - 

وقفتُ تجاه الوجه الشريف 

بعد السلام عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وعلى صاحبيه 

الذين شرَّفهم الله بمصاحبته حياةً وبرزخاً 

فقلتُ :

يا رسول الله عبدُك ببابك ! 

يا رسول الله كلبك بأعتابك !

يا رسول الله نظرةٌ مِنك تُغنيني !

يا رسول الله عطفةٌ منك تَكفيني ! 

 فسمعتُه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

يقول لي :

 أنتَ ولدي ، ومقبول عندي ،
 بهذه السجعة المباركة 

– يعني : 

يقول :

 إنَّ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم

خاطبه بهذه السجعة 

[ أنت ولدي ومقبول عندي ] !!– .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والرفاعي

- والحمد لله - 

قد اعترف المغربيان اللذان ألَّفا

 كتاب "التحذير من الاغترار" 
اعترفا :

 بأن الرفاعي مؤسس الرفاعيَّة 

ادَّعى أنَّه ذهب إلى النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وناداه وطلب أن يصافحه ،

 وأخرج النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يده الشريفة مِن القبر الشريف وصافحه ، 

وأنَّه رأى ذلك خمسون ألف حاجٍّ

رأوه وهو يصافح الرفاعي ،

 واعْترفَ المغربيَّان 

- نقلاً عن الغماريِّ الخرافي الأكبر - 

بأنَّ هذا كذبٌ 

لأنَّ ما يمكن أن يُنقل تواتراً

 لا يقبل فيه نقل الآحاد ، 

ولم ينقل أحدٍ مِن الخمسين ألف هؤلاء 

هذه القصة إلا الرفاعي 

الذي ادَّعى ذلك لنفسه !!

   إذاً هذه الحكاية لا تُقبل

لأنها ليست منقولة إلا عن الرفاعي . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

با عبَّاد الحضرمي 

– وهو ممن ذكروهم مِن الأولياء الكبار -

كان يقول لأصحابه : 

مَن وقع منكم في ضيق :

 فليتوسل إلى الله تعالى بي

ويدعوني ؛

 فإني أحضركم أينما كنتم !

يقول المؤلف :

 وجرَّب ذلك بعضُهم

 فوجده كما قال . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبد الله بن علوي الحداد 

– وهذا أيضاً مِن كبارهم 

وله كتب أذكار توزع في مكة كثيراً -

 يقول عنه صاحبه :

 له كرامات كثيرة ، مِنها :

 أنَّ أحدَ تلامذَتِه 
وهو الشيخ حسين بن محمد با فضل
 كان معه حين حج ، 

واتفقوا أنَّه لما وصل إلى المدينة 

مرض مرضاً أشرف فيه على الموت ،

وكُشف للسيد عبد الله المذكور

 أنَّ حياةَ الشيخ قـد انقضت ،

 فجمع جماعةً مِن أصحابه ، 

واستوهب مِن كلِّ واحدٍ منهم 

شيئاً مِن عُمُره 

– يعني :حتى يضمَّه إلى عُمُر الشيخ! - 

يقول :

 فأول مَن وهبه السيد عمر أمين ،

 فقال : وهبتُه مِن عمُري ثمانية عشر يوماً ، 

فسئل عن ذلك ، 

فقال :

 مدة السفر مِن طيبة إلى مكة اثنا عشر يوماً ،
 وستة أيام للإقامة بها ، 

ووهبه آخرون شيئاً مِن أعمارهم ،

فعاش الرجل ! 
وذهب إلى مكة ،

 وما مات حتى انتهت الأيام التي أعطوْه . 

انظروا !

كيف يتصرَّفون حتى في أعمارهم 
وأعمار غيرهم ، 
يعطونهم وينقصونهم كيفما يشاءون ؟!.



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبد الله با علوي

 ينقل عنه صاحب

"المشرع الروي في فضائل آل با علوي" 

صفحة (409) الجزء الثاني

 يقول : 

اشترط رجل عليه أن يضمَن له الجنَّة ، 

فدعا له بالجنَّة ،

 فحسُنت حال الرجل ،

 وانتقل إلى رحمة الله ،

 وشيَّعه السيد عبد الله المذكور ، 

وحضر دفنَه ، 

وجلس عند قبره ساعة فتغير وجهه 

– أي : تغير وجه با علوي – 

وهو واقف على القبر ثم ضحك ،

 واستبشر ،

فسُئل عن ذلك ، 

فقال :

 إن الرجل لما سأله الملكان عن ربه :

مَن ربك ؟

 قال : 

شيخي عبد الله با علوي!! 

فتعبتُ لذلك !!

 – أي : عبد الله –

 فسألاه أيضاً

 فأجاب بذلك ،

 فقالا : 

مرحباً بك ،

 وبشيخك عبد الله با علوي ،

 فلمَّا قبِله الملَكان ،

 وقبِلاني  معه فرِحتُ .

   ويعلِّقُ المؤلف ،

فيقول :

 قال بعضهم هكذا يجب أن يكون الشيخ

يحفظ مريدَه 
حتى بعد موته .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن كراماته :

 أنَّه كان يخبر أصحابه بما في بيوتهم ، 

أو بما يضمرونه 

– أي : في أنفسهم -

 ويخبر أهلَهم بما يخفونه عنه ، 

وأخبر جماعةً قصدوه مِن بعيدٍ 

بما وقع لهم في طريقهم .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها : 

أنَّه ما استغاث به أحدٌ

 بصدقِ نيَّةٍ وحسنِ الظن 

إلا أتاه الغوث سريعاً . 


لاحظوا ، 

أنَّه في الطبعة الأخيرة مِن "المشرع الروي" 

الذي طبعه الشاطري في "جدة" 

حذفوا آخر الكرامة هذه ! 

بعض الكرامات يحذفونها ، 

ويكتبون تحت :

 هاهنا شيءٌ حذفناه ،

 لكن في "جامع كرامات الأولياء"

 هذه الكرامات موجودة كاملة ، 

فأحببتُ أن أنبِّه لذلك . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ينقل عن إبراهيم الخرساني :

 بينما أنا في يوم صائف 

إذ عدلتُ إلى مفازةٍ فدخلتُها

 فما لبثتُ أن دخل عليَّ

ثعبان كأنه نخلة ،

 وجعل ينظر إليَّ ، 

فقلتُ : لعلَّ معه رزقٌ لي ،

 فخرج ثم أقبل إليَّ 

وفي فمِه رغيفٌ حوراي ،

 ووضعه عندي ، ورجع ،


فقال : 

رأيتُ فقيراً بالمسجد الحرام وعليه خرقتان ،

 فقلتُ في سرِّي : 

هذا وشبهه كَلٌّ على النَّاس ، 

فناداني الفقير ، 

وقال :

 { إنَّ الله يعلم ما في أنفسكم فاحذروه } ،

 فاستغفرتُ الله في سرِّى فناداني ، 

وقال : 

{وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده } ،

 ثم غاب عنِّي فلم أره .




*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ينقل عن إبراهيم بن علي الأعزب ،

 يقول : 

عن أبي المعالي عامر بن مسعود العراقي 
التاجر الجوهري قال :

 أتيت الشيخ مودِّعاً إلى بلاد العجم ،

 فقال: 

إنْ وقعتَ بشدَّةٍ فنادي باسمي!

 قال : 

ففي صحراء خراسان أخذتْنا خيَّالة ،

 وذهبوا بأموالنا ،

 فذكرتُ قولَ الشيخ وكان معي رفقة معتبرون ،

 فاستحييْت مِن ذكر اسمه بلساني ؛

 لأنَّهم لا يفهمون مثل ذلك

 فاختلج في صدري 
الاستغاثة به ،

 فلم يتم حتى رأيتُه على جبل يومئُ بعصاة إليهم

 فجاءوا بجميع أموالنا . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

من كرامات العيدروس 

- وهو مِن المعظَّمين مع الأسف حتى الآن 

عند كثيٍر مِن أهل الحجاز 

وخاصة الحضارمة- 


يقول النَّبهاني : 

أنَّه لما رجع مِن الحرمين دخل "زيلع"

 وكان الحاكم بها يومئذ محمد بن عتيق ، 

واتَّفق أن أم ولدٍ له  - جارية – ماتت ،

 وكان مشغوفاً بها ،

 فدخل عليه الشيخ ليعزِّيَه ، ويصبِّره ،

 فلم يُفِد فيه شيء ،

 ورآه في غاية التعب ،

 وأكبَّ على قدَم الشيخ ليقبِّلها ، ويبكي ،

 فكشف الشيخ عن وجهها ، 

وناداها باسمها ،

فأجابته ! 

وردَّ الله عليها روحَها !

 وأكلتْ الهريسة بحضرة الشيخ .


لاحظوا :

 إنَّها أشياء تُغني عن التعليق . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وينقلون أيضاً عن السقَّاف ، 

وهو ممن يعتقدون فيهم 

كالعيدروس ، والحداد ،

 يقولون    - كما في "المشرع الروي" - :

 أنَّه مكث نحو ثلاثين سنَة 

ما نام فيها لا ليلاً ولا نهاراً 

وهو يقول : 

كيف ينام مَن إذا رقد على شقِّه الأيمن

رأى الجنَّة ، 

وعلى شقِّه الأيسر رأى النار !! ؟ 



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقولون :

 وكان يزور قبر النَّبيِّ "هود" 

على نبيِّنا وعليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ،

 ويمكث عنده شهراً 

لا يأكل فيه إلا نحو كفِّ دقيقٍ .


قال سفر :

ثلاثين سنَة ما نام ،

 إنَّ هذه الكرامات فيها الشركيات ،

 فيها الخرافات ، 

فيها ما لا يصدقه العقل ،

 وهي مختلقة ،

ويغني ما فيها [ عن ] التعليق . 



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عن شمس الدين الحنفي ، 

يقولون : 

كان رضي الله عنه يتكلم على خواطر القوم ،

 ويخاطب كلَّ واحدٍ مِن النَّاس بشرح حالِه

 – يعني :

قبل أن يتكلم المريد يقول له :

 أنتَ تريد كذا ،

 وعندك كذا -


 فقال له رجل :

 بلغَنا عن الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني رضي الله عنه

 أنَّه عمِل يوماً ميعاداً سكوتيّاً لأصحابه 

– أي : حضرة سكوتية،

 يكون كلهم ساكتون ، 

ولكن القلوب فقط تتخاطب ،

 وبعضهم يخبر بعضاً -

 يقول : 

ومرادُنا أن تعمل لنا ذلك ،

 فقال الشيخ الحنفي :

 نفعل ذلك غداً إن شاء الله تعالى ، 

فجلس على الكرسي

وتكلم بغير صوت ولا حرف 

– هم يقولون :

إن الله تعالى يتكلم بلا صوت ولا حرف

 وهم أشاعرة صوفية ،

 ومع ذلك تكلم بغير صوت ولا حرف – 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم :

 فأخذ كلٌّ مِن الحاضِرين مشروبَه ،

 وصار كلُّ واحدٍ يقول 

– يعني :

كلُّ واحدٍ مِنَ الحاضرين 

تلقى ما قال له الشيخ -

 ثم بعد ذلك طلب منهم الشيخ أن يتكلموا 

فقال واحد

 أُلقي في قلبي كذا ،

 قال الشيخ :

صدقت أنا قلتُ ذلك ، 

قال الآخر :

 ألقي كذا ، 


يقول :

 فكان كل مَن يقول ألقي في قلبي كذا وكذا ،

 يقول له الشيخ صدقت 


– يعني :

أنا هكذا قلتُ ، 

هكذا وضعتُ ، 

وألقيتُ في قلبك - . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نصل الآن إلى رجلٍ مهمٍّ جدّاً 

وهو الرفاعي مؤسس الطريقة الرفاعيَّة ،

 والطريقة الرفاعيَّة مشهورة جدّاً بالخرافات ، 

مشهورة بالسحر ، والشعوذة 

أكثر مِن غيرها مِن الفرق ،

 حتى أن بعض الفرق الصوفية 

تعتبرهم مجرد سحرة 

وليسوا من الصوفيَّة في شيءٍ .




*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقصتهم مع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية

 شرحها رحمه الله ، وفصَّلها في "الفتاوى" 

وهم يسمُّون بـ"البطائحيَّة"

 لأنَّ الرفاعيَّ كان في "البطائح" ،

 ووصلتْ المناظرة مِن الشدَّة

 إلى حد أنَّهم قالوا للأمير : 

نحن على الحق ، 

وابن تيميَّة على الباطل ،

نحن نستطيع أنْ ندخل النَّار ،

 وهذه كرامة لنا تدل على أنَّنا على الحقِّ . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شيخ الإسلام 
رحمه الله 

بثاقب علمه 

قال :

 نحن نغسل أجسادَنا أنا وإياكم ، 

نغسلها بأنواعٍ قويَّة مِن المزيلات ،

 ثمَّ ندخل النَّار جميعاً ، 

ومَن أحرقتْه فعليه لعنةُ الله ، 

وهو ليس بالوليِّ 

فعند ذلك نكصوا على أعقابهم ، 

وخسِئوا أمام الأمير ، 

وأمام الجمهور ، 

وأمام الذين معه ، 

وعرف النَّاس أنَّهم دجالون ، 

وأخبر شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة

بدَجَلِهم ،

 وأنَّهم يَدهنون أجسادهم بأنواعٍ مِن الدهون ،

 ثم يدخلون النَّار ،

 أو يُدخلون أيديهم فيها ولا يحترقون ،

 فيقولوا للنَّاس نحن أولياء . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأحمد الرفاعي هذا مؤسِّس هذه الطريقة ،

 ينقلون مِن كراماته :

 أنَّه كان إذا صعد الكرسي لا يقوم قائماً ،

 وإنما يتحدث قاعداً !

 وكان يَسمع حديثَه البعيد مثل القريب 

حتى أنَّ أهل القرى التي حول القرية 

التي كان فيها 

كانوا يجلسون على سطوحهم 

يسمعون صوته ويعرفون جميع ما يتحدث به ،

 حتى كان الأطرش والأصم

 إذا حضروا يفتح الله أسماعهم لكلامه ، 

وكانت شيوخ الطرق يحضرونه ، 

ويسمعون كلامه .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن كراماته : 

يذكرون إحياء الموتى ! 

يقولون :

 إنَّه كان جالساً وحده 

فنـزل عليه رجلٌ مِن الهواء ،

وجلس بين يديه ،

 فقال الشيخ :

 مرحباً بوفد المشرق ،

 فقال له : 

إنَّ لي عشرين يوماً ما أكلتُ ولا شربتُ ،

 و إني أريد أن تُطعمني شهوتي ,

 فقال له : 

وما شهوتُك ؟ 

قال :

 فنظر إلى الجوِّ وإذا خمس وزات طائرات ،

 فقال : أريد إحدى هؤلاء مشوية ، 

ورغيفين مِن بُرٍّ ، 

وكوزاً من ماء بارد ،

 فقال له الشيخ :

 لك ذلك ! 

ثم نظر إلى تلك الوزات ،

 وقال : عجِّل بشهوة الرجل ،

 قال :

 فما تم كلامُه 

حتى نزلت إحداهن بين يديه مشويةً ! 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثمَّ مدَّ الشيخُ يده إلى حجرين 

كانا إلى جانبه 

فوضعهما بين يديه 

فإذا هما رغيفان ساخنان 

مِن أحسن الخبز منظراً ،

 ثم مدَّ يدَه إلى الهواء ، 

وإذا بيدِه كوزٌ أحمر فيه ماء !!

 قال : فأكل وشرب ، 

ثم ذهب في الهواء مِن حيث أتى ، 

فقام الشيخ رضي الله عنه

 وأخذ تلك العظام ، 

ووضعها بيده اليسرى ، 

وأمرَّ بيده اليمنى عليها ، 

وقال : أيتها العظام المتفرقة ، 

والأوصال المتقطعة اذهبي ،

 وطيري بأمر الله تعالى !

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، 

قال : 

فذهبت وزَّةً سويَّةً كما كانت ،

 وطارت في الجو 

حتى غابت عن منظري . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأحد تلاميذه ويدعى علي الملِّيجي ، 
يقول :

 إنَّه كان يزور أحدَهم ، 

فذبح له سيِّده علي فرخاً وأكله ، 

وقال  لسيِّده :

 لابدَّ أن أكافئك ،

 فاستضافه يوماً فذبح للسيِّد علي فرخة

فتشوشت امرأتُه عليها ،

 فلمَّا حضرت قال لها سيِّدي علي : 

هش ! 

فقامت الفرخة تجري ،

 فقال 

– الشيخ السيِّد علي - :

يكفينا المرق ولا تشوشي .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي "الأجوبة المرضيَّة" للشعراني ، 

يقول : 

ومما يتميز به الصوفيَّة عن الفقهاء :

 الكشف الصحيح عن الأمور المستقبلة وغير ذلك ،

 فيعرفون ما في بطون الأمهات 

أذكرٌ هو أم أنثى ،

 أم خنثى ، 

ويعرفون ما يخطر على بال النَّاس ،

 وما يفعلونه في قعور بيوتهم . 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن كرامات با علوي : 

أن علي بن عبد الله با غريب 

مرض هو وابنه ثلاثة أشهر مرضاً شديداً ،

 فجاءت به أمُّه إلى السيد علوي 

وهي مشفقة عليه مِن الموت ،

 فقال لها : ما أقلقك عليه ؟

إنَّ عمره مائة سنَة 

لا يموت ابن ثلاثة أشهر ،

 ودعا له بالعافية فعوفي ، 

وعاش مائة سنَة . 

   والفقيه با علوي مِن أسرة كبيرةٍ معروفةٍ 

التي ألِّف عنها كتاب "المشرع الروي" .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وشعبان المجذوب ،

 يقول الشعراني :

 أخبرني سيدي علي الخوَّاص رضيَ الله عنه ،

 أنَّ الله تعالى يُطْلِع الشيخ شعبان 

على ما يقع في كل سنَةٍ مِن رؤية هلالها ، 

فكان إذا رأى الهلال 

عرف جميع ما فيه مكتوباً على العباد !!. 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويُحكى عنه أيضًا :

 كان إذا اطَّلع على موتِ البهائم 

يَلبس صبيحة تلك الليلة جلد البهائم !

 البقر ، أو الغنم ،

 أو البهيمة التي اطلع أنَِّها ستموت 

ثم تموت فيما بعد ،

 يعرف النَّاس أنَّ هذا علامة على أنَّها ستموت 

- بزعمهم - . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إسماعيل بن يوسف الأمباني ، 

يقولون :

 مِن كراماته أنَّه كان 

يطَّلع على اللوح المحفوظ 

فيقول : 

يقع كذا فلا يُخطئ !! . 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومرة أنكر عليه رجلٌ مِن علماء المالكيَّة ،

وأفتى بتعزيره ،

 فبَلَغَه ذلك ، 

فقال : 

رأيتُ في اللوح المحفوظ 

أنَّه يغرق في البحر ، 

فكان كما قال .


 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن كرامات علي بن محمد با علوي :

 أنَّه دخل عليه تلميذه محمد بن حسن 

قبل أن يتزوج ، 

فقال له :

 تزوجْ فإنِّي أرى في صُلبك ابناً

أمُّه مِن غير آل با علوي !! 

فتزوج 

"مانية بنت الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حكم با قشير" 

فولدت له ولداً 


– يعني :

 عرف أن في صلبه ابناً مِن غير العائلة فتزوج ،

 فكان ما أخبر الرجل 

كما يقولون ! .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما وينقلون عن عبد الله العيدروس

في "المشرع الروي" أنَّه قال :

غفر الله لمن يكتب كلامي في الغزالي ! 

وقال : 

مَن حصَّل كتاب "إحياء في علوم الدين" 

 فجعله في أربعين مجلَّداً 

ضمنْتُ له على الله بالجنة ،

 فتسارع النَّاس إلى ذلك ، 

منهم العلامة عبد الله ابن أحمد با كثير ،

 فزاد في تبيينه ، وتزيينه ،

 وجعل لكلِّ جلدٍ كيساً ، 

فلمَّا رآه العيدروس قال :

 قد زدتَّ زيادةً حسنةً ،

 فيحتاج لك زيادة 

– يعني : 

لك زيادة عن الجنة !

بعد أنْ وعده بالجنة ! -

 فما تريد ؟

أريد أن أرى الجنَّة في هذه الديار .




*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا العيدروس ألَّف كلاماً مطبوعاً مع "الإحياء"

في الجزء الأخير منه 

في مدح "الإحياء" والثناء عليه ،

ويقول من ضمنه : 

كان أحد النَّاس يعترض على الإحياء ،

 فجاء مرَّةً ،

 وقال : قد تركتُ الإنكارَ والاعتراض عليه ،

 قالوا : لماذا ؟

 قال :

 لأنِّي رأيتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

في المنام ،

 وقدمني  أبو حامد الغزالي المؤلِّف إليه ،

 وقال له: هذا ينكر ما في "الإحياء"

 قال : فأخذَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "الإحياء" 

وأبو بكر معه ،

وقرأه رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ورقةً ورقةً حتى انتهى مما في "الإحياء" ، 

وقال: 

هذا الكتاب عظيم 

وليس لي أي اعتراض

فاضربوه !

 فضَربوا هذا الرجل ! 

فقال : بقيتْ آثارُ الضرب على ظهري ،

 وتبتُ ولله الحمد ،

 وأنا الآن أمدح "الإحياء" .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

العيدروس ينقل هذه القصة ،

 فانظروا ، 

حتى نسيَ هؤلاء

الوضَّاعون 

الدجَّالون 

الكذابون

 أن الرسُول صلى الله عليه وسلم

 كان أمِّيّاً لا يقرأ ،

 فكيف قرأ  "الإحياء" كلَّه ،

 ويقرأه في جلسةٍ واحدةٍ ثم يزكِّيه .

فكما قلتُ :

 هم يعتمدون على المنامات ،

 وعلى الكشوفات ،


فالخلاف بيننا وبينهم

 لا أن تقول "الإحياء" 

فيه أحاديث صحيحة، وفيه ضعيفة وموضوعة

القضية : 

أنَّهم يتبنَّون "الإحياء" مِن أجل المنامات ،

 فما دمتَ لم تقتنع بمبدئهم هذا :

 فلا داعي لأَنْ تجادلهم في الفرعيات ،

 وعليك أن تناظرهم في الأصول . 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يذكر الشعراني 
في الطبقات الكبرى 

أن علي الوحيشي:

  كان إذا رأى شيخ بلد ، 

أو غيره من الكبار 

يُنـزلهم مِن عَلى الحِمَارة ، 

ويقول له :

أمْسِك رأسَها حتى أفعل فيها ، 

فإن أبى شيخُ البلد 

تسمرتْ الحمارةُ في الأرض 

لا تستطيع أن تخطوَ خطوةً ، 

وإن سمَحَ له 

حصل له خجل عظيم، 

والنَّاس يمرون !!

   وهذا موجود في الطبقات 

[ 2/ 135] .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا أيضاً علي أبو خودة ، 

مِن كراماته :

 أنَّه أراد السفر في مركب قد انوثقت 

ولم يبق فيها مكانٌ لأحدٍ ،

فقالوا للريس : 

إن أخذتَ هذا غرقتْ المركبُ 

لأنَّه يفعل في العبيد الفاحشة 

– يعنون الوليَّ بزعمهم - ،

 فأخرجه الريِّس مِن المركب ؛

 فلما أخرجوه مِن المركب قال :

يا مركب تسمَّري ، 

فلم يقدر أحدٌ أنْ يسيرِّها بريحٍ ولا بغيره ،

 وطلع جميع مَن فيها 

ولم تسِر. 
 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إبراهيم المعروف بـ"الجيعانة" ،

 يقول النَّبهاني عن شيخه عمر السنـزاني 

يقول :

 كنت يوماً بظاهر دمشق المحروسة مع جماعة ، 

فرأيتُ الشيخ إبراهيم الجيعانة واقفاً، 

وقد أتت امرأةٌ وسألته الدعاء ، 

وأمرَّتْ [ يدها ] على أطماره الرثة ، 

ثم أمرَّت على وجهه ،

 وهناك فقيهان روميَّان ،

 فقال أحدهما :

 يا حرمة تنجست يدُك بما مرت عليه ! 

فنظر إليه الشيخ مغضباً ،

 ثم جلس وغاط الشيخ – 

يعني : أخرج الغائط منه -

 ثم نهض فتقدم الفقيه المنكِر ، 

وجعل يلعق غائطه !! 

ورفيقه متمسك بأثوابه ،

 ويضمُّه ويقول له :

 ويلك هذا غائط الشيخ

 إلى أن لعق الجميع ببعض التراب ،

 فلمَّا نَهض جعل يعاتِبه ،

فقال  الفقيه :

 والله ما لعقتُ إلاَّ عَسَلاً . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

انظروا التبرك بآثار هؤلاء ،

 وهذه الشعوذات ،

 وهذا السحر ، 

وهذه الهالة التي يحيطونها بهم ؛ 

فلو أنَّ أحداً أنكر على هؤلاء الخرافيين 

ربَّما يفعلون معه هذا الفعل ،

فاحذَر أنْ تنكر

هذا هو مرادهم . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إبراهيم النبتيتي ،

 قال المحمَّصاني :

 وقفتُ أصلِّي في جامع ، 

فدخَلَ عليَّ رجلٌ مِن الجند 

ومعه أمرد ،

 فقصد به إلى جهة المراحيض 

فتشوشتُ في نفسي ،

 فقلتُ : ضاقتْ عليه الدنيا ، 

وما وجد إلا الجامع – 

يعني :

ليفعل فيه الفاحشة ؟ - 

ولم أنطق بذلك ،

فقال لي إبراهيم المذكور : 

ما فضولك ! 

وما أدخلك ؟

 يا كذا ويا كذا ، 

وسبَّني ، وشتمني ،

 وقال:

لا تعترض 

ما لك وذاك ؟  .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

نور الدين الشوني ، 

يقول الشعراني :

 أنَّ شخصاً في قنطرة الموسكي 

كان مُكاريا يحمل النِّساء من بنات الخطا 

– يعني :

بنات الزنا والعياذ بالله -

 وكان النَّاس يسبُّونه ، 

ويصفونه بالتَّعريص !

 وكان مِن أولياء الله تعالى ،

 لا يُركب امرأةً مِن بنات الخطا ، 

وتعود إلى الزنا أبداً .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حسن الخلبوصي ،

 يقول الشعراني :

 حكى الشيخ يوسف الحريتي رحمه الله قال :

 قصدته بالزيارة في خان بنات الخطأ 

– مكان الدعارة 
الذي تؤجر فيها البنات       أنفسهنَّ !! -

وجدتُّ واحدةً راكِبةً على عنقه ،

 ويداها ورجلاها مخضوبتان بالحناء ، 

وهي تصفعه في عنقه 

- تلطمه وتضربه على عنقه – 

وهو يقول لا ،

 برفق فإنَّ عيناي موجوعتان !!
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

يعتبرون هذا 

من كرامات الشيخ 

أن بنات الزنا في خان الزنا

تفعل به هكذا . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد الذي سمَّوه "حمدة" ؛

 لأنَّه يقيم مع البغايا 

في بيت البغايا 

فسمَّوْه "حمدة" ، 

هذا من  كراماته !

 يقولون :

 له كشفٌ لا يكاد يخطىء ،

 وكثيراً ما يخبر بالشيء قبل وقوعه 

فيقع كما أخبر ،

 وهو مقيم عند بعض النساء البغيَّات

بـ"باب الفتوح" ،

 وما ماتت واحدة منهنَّ إلا عن توبة ببركته ،

 وربما صار بعضهن 

مِن أصحاب المقامات !! 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 يقيم معهن 

ويسكن معهن 

حتى يعلمهن الطريق ! 


والحقيقة : 

أنَّ الفرق ضعيف 

بين واحدةٍ ترقص وتطبِّل في "حضرة" ،

 وواحدة تطبِّل في مكان دعارة . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

علي نور الدين بن عظمة ،

 مِن كراماته : 

ما حكاه "حشيش" أنَّه مرَّ عليه يوماً 

فجرى في خاطره الإنكار عليه 

لعدم ستر عورته،

 فما تمَّ له هذا الخاطر

إلا وقد وجَد نفسَه 

بين إصبعين مِن أصابعه 

يقلِّبه كيف شاء ،

 ويقول له : 

انظر إلى قلوبهم ، 

ولا تنظر إلى فروجهم. 



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إبراهيم العريان ، 

مِن أئمتهم 

كان رضي الله عنه كما يقولون :

 إذا دخل على بلدٍ 

سلَّم على أهلها كباراً وصغاراً بأسمائهم

كأنَّه تربَّى بينهم ،

 وكان يطلع على المنبر

ويخطب عرياناً!!
 
فيقول :
 دمياط ،
 باب اللوق ،
 بين القصرين ، 
جامع طولون ،
 الحمد لله رب العالمين !

 فيحصل للنَّاس بسطٌ عظيمٌ ،

 يقول المنَّاوي :

 وكان محبوباً للناس ، 

معظَّماً عندهم معتقَداً

 وكان يصعد المنبر فيخطب عرياناً ،

 ويذكر الوقائع 

التي تقع في الأسبوع المستقبل 

فلا يخطئ في واحدة . 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن كرامات عبد الجليل الأرناؤطي

 كما ينقلون :

 أنَّه كان يجمع الدراهم مِن النَّاس 

وينفقها على النساء العجائز البغايا 

اللاتي كسدن ، 

وصِرن بحالةٍ 

لا يُقبِل عليهنَّ أحدٌ مِن الفُسَّاق ،

 فكان يجمعهن في حجرة ،

 وينفق عليهن ما يجمعه ويأوي إليهنَّ ،

وينام عندهن !

 ويخدمنه. 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبد العزيز الدباغ ،

 يقول أحد مريديه :

 إنَّني ذهبتُ لزيارته ، 

وكانت إحدى  زوجاتي حاملاً ، 

فتحدثتُ معه في شأنها ،

 فقال لي :

إنَّها تلدُ ولداً  ذكراً اسمه أحمد ، 

فمكثتُ ثلاثة أشهر فذهبتُ لزيارته فقال : 

حملتْ زوجتُك ؟ 

 فقلت : لا أدري يا سيدي ،

 فقال : إنَّها حامل منذ خمسة عشر يوماً ، 

وهو  ذَكَر إن شاء الله تعالى !

 فسمِّه باسمه وهو يشبهني !! 

إن شاء الله تعالى ،

  فلمَّا رجعتُ أعلمتُ الزوجة بما قال ،
 وفرحتْ ،

 ثمَّ ولدتْ ذكراً  كما قال  رضي الله عنه ،

 وهو أشبه النَّاس به بَشَرة !! .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها :

 أنَّ الزوجة الأولى حملت ثانيةً ،

 فسألتُ عن حملها ،

 قال لي :

 بنت ،

وسمِّها باسم أمِّي .

    وكثير مِن الكرامات عن الدباغ هذا في الأولاد ؛

 أنَّه يعرف الذكور مِن الإناث ، 

ويضع لهذا ذكوراً ،

 ولهذا إناثاً ،

والعياذ بالله . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن الكرامات التي يذكرونها أيضاً ،

 قال السراج :

 رُوِّينا أنَّ امرأةً يقارب عمرها عشرين سنَةً 

بدمشق المحروسة 

أعطاها سيدي تاج الدين

 نصيباً صالحاً مِن الأسرار ،

 ثم سكنت "المرقب" ، 

ثم صار الفقراء يترددون إلى منـزلها ،

 فمرَّ عليها فقيران وأقامَا مدة وأرتْهُما أحوالاً عظيمةً ، 

ومكاشفات عجيبة ، 

ثم طمَّع أحدُهما نفسَه بها 

لما رأى من إحسانها وودها ، 

وسألها ما يسأل النساء ، 

فأجابته ظاهراً ، 

واعتقد القبول لاستحكام غفلته  ، 

فلمَّا ضاجعها ليلاً وجدها خشبةً يابسةً !

 فقال لنفسه المكابِرة الأمَّارة :

 الثديانِ ألينُ شيءٍ في المرأة !

 فلمسهُما فوجدَهما كحجرين ،

 فلمَس أنفَها ،

فلم يجد أنفاً 

فعند ذلك اقشعر جلده ! .أ.هـ

هذا ما يفعله الأولياء

 في خلواتهم ! 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وحيش المجذوب ، 

كان إذا رأى شيخ بلدةٍ ،

 أو غيره يَنـزل له عن حمارتِه ،

 ويقول:

أمسك لي رأسَها حتى أفعلَ بها !! 

فإِذا امتنع سمَّره في الأرض ،

 فلا يستطع أن ينتقل خطوة واحدة ، 

وإن أطاع حصل له خجلٌ عظيمٌ 

مِن المارَّة الناظرين إليه ، 

مات سنة 917 .

وهذا غير الأول .  
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهناك كرامات كثيرة ، 

ولذلك يقول تعقيباً على ذلك :

 قال المناوي : وتقدم نظير هذه الكرامات ،

 أي : مروي عن كثيرٍ مِن أئمَّة التَّصوف 

مثل هذه الحكايِة 

أنَّه كان يطلب

أن يفعل في الدابة !
 
فإذا وافق الرجلُ صاحبُ الدابة، 

ويكون أمير البلد : فالمصيبة ، 

وإن لم يوافق تسمَّرت في الأرض

 حتى يوافق أن 

يفعل فيها الفاحشة علانية .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن إدريس ، 

يقولون : ومن كراماته رضي الله عنه :

 أنَّ شخصاً اشترى له لحماً ووضعه في ثوبه 

وأدركته الصلاة فصلى معه رضي الله عنه ،

 وبعد انقضاء الصلاة ذهب بلحمه إلى بيته ، 

ووضعه في القدر ،

 وأوقد عليه النار فلم تؤثِّر فيه شيئاً ،

 فأكثر عليه النَّار فلم تفِد فيه شيئاً ،

 فأخبر بذلك الشيخ رضي الله عنه ، 

فقال :

 نحن بُشِّرنا أنَّه مَن صلَّى معنا

لن تمسه النَّار ! .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فما دام اللحمة صلت معنا 

فإذاً النار لن تمسها ،

 لذلك قلنا :

لا تستغربوا قولهم 

إنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يُقطِع مِن أرض الجنة . 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأبو بكر بن أبي القاسم ،

 روي عنه أنَّه قال :

مَن رآني ورأيتُه دخل الجنَّة ،


وواحد مِن أئمَّتهم ،

 قال : مَن رآني ،

ورأى مَن رآني ..

إلى سابع مَن رأى :

 دَخَل الجنَّة 

وضمن له الجنَّة ، 

وأنَّ هذا مما يحكى عن الشاذلي . 


 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مدين الأشموني ، 

جاءته امرأةٌ فقالت : 

هذه ثلاثون ديناراً 

وتضمَن لي على الله الجنَّة ! 

فقال الشيخ رضي الله عنه مباسطاً لها :

 ما يكفي - ثلاثون ديناراً قليلة ! - 

فقالت : لا أملك غيرَها ، 

فضمِن لها على الله الجنَّة !!

 فماتت ،

 فبلغ ورثتَها ذلك ،

 فجاؤوا يطلبون الثلاثين ديناراً مِن الشيخ ،

 وقالوا : 

هذا الضمان لا يصح ، 

فجاءتْهم في المنام ،

 وقالت لهم:

 اشكروا لي فضل الشيخ

فإنِّي دخلتُ الجنة !! 

فرجعوا عن الشيخ .


هذه في "الشعراني" جزء 2 صفحة (93) ،

 "جامع كرامات الأولياء" جزء 2 صفحة 249 

- كما قلتُ كلها بالجزء والصفحة - . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

انظروا إلى حدِّ تلاعب الشياطين والجنِّ بهم

 أنَّهم جاءوا [ لأهل ] تلك المرأة في شكل جنٍّ ،

وتعامل الشيخ مع الجنِّ 

هو الذي يجعله يسخر أمثال هؤلاء .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

موسى بن ماهين المارديني ،

 يقول النبهاني : 

وقع بـ "ماردين" حريق فاحش ،

 وفشا في البلد ، وعظم أمره ،

فاستغاثوا بالشيخ موسى الزولي
 رحمة الله عليه ، 

فأمرهم بإلقاء عكازه في النار ،

 فانطفأت كأنْ لم تكن !

 فقال : 

إنَّ الله وعدني

 ألاَّ يحترق بالنار 

ما مسَّته     يدي!.أ.هـ


   أي شيءٍ تمسه يدُه ،

فما بالك بالمريدين الذين باركهم !؟

 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محمَّد بن على بن محمَّد 
صاحب مرباط :

 ومِن كراماته :

 أنَّ خادمه بأفريقيا سافر سفراً طويلاً 

فبلغ أهله أنَّه قد مات ، 

فتعبوا وأتوا إلى الأستاذ ،

 فأطرق ساعةً ،

 وقال :لم يمُت بأفريقيا ، 

فقيل له : قد جاء الخبر بموته ،

 فقال : 

إني اطَّلعت على أهل الجنَّة !!

 فلم أجده فيها !

ولن يدخل فقيري النَّار !!

 ثم جاء الخبر بحياته ! أ.هـ
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كيف عرف الشيخ أنَّه ما مات ؟ 

قال : اطَّلعتُ على الجنَّة فلم أجده فيها ،

 والنَّار ما يدخلها 

لأنَّه مِن تلاميذي – فقيري - ! . 

   إذاً هذا الرجل لم يمت ،

 فما يزال حيّاً ،

 ثم وقع كما قال

 - بدعواهم ،
وبزعمهم - .   
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وينقلون عن أبى يزيد البسطامي

- كما نقل الشعراني جزء 2 صفحة (49) -

 يقول : 

كان لا يخطر بقلبي شيءٌ إلا أخبرني به ،

 يقول : أنَّ شقيقنا البلخي ، وأبا تراب النخشبي 

قدما على أبي يزيد ، 

فقُدِّمَتُ السفرة ،

 وشابٌّ يخدم أبا يزيد ،

 فقال له البلخي : كُلْ معنا يا بني ،
 أو قال يا فتى ،

 فقال : إني صائم ,

 فقال له أبو تراب   النخشبي : 

كُلْ يا ولدى 

ولك أجر صوم شهر ! 

فأبى الولد ،

 فقال له شقيق : كلْ ، 

ولكَ أجرُ صومِ سنَةٍ ، 

فأبى ، 

فقال له أبو يزيد : 

دعوا مَن سقط مِن عين الله تعالى ! 

فأُخذ ذلك الشاب في السرقة 

– يعني :
 تحول إلى حرامي -

 فقطعت يدُه !!.
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

- وأبو تراب النخشبي 

هو الذي اعترض على
الإمام أحمد 
وقال له :

 النَّاس يشتغلون بالذِّكر ،
 وأنت تشتغل بهذا ضعيف وهذا حسن ، 

ونهره الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه 
نهراً شديداً بسبب ذلك ، 

لا يريدون أن أحداً يقول :
 ضعيف ، وحسن ،

كلُّ حديثٍ يضعونه كما يشاؤون : 

فهو عندهم كما يريدون 

حتى ينفتح لهم المجال
 لهدم دين الإسلام ،

 فيضعوا مِن الأحاديث ما شاءوا 

مثل ما رأينا 
في كتاب "الذخائر" من الموضوعات ،

وأبو عبد الرحمن السلمي

 كان يستحل لهم وضع الحديث 
كما يقولون ،

 وكثير مِن الصوفيَّة 
يستحلُّون أنْ يضع الأحاديث 
ليرقِّق لهم القلوب

 - بزعمهم - .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

لأنَّه خالف المشايخ ، 

قالوا له أفطر ونضمن لك أجر سنَة ،

 على مَن يضمنون !؟ 

وعن مَن يضمنون !؟ .

والكرامات – كما يسمُّونها -كثيرةٌ !

 لكن أحاول أن أختصر ،

 وأنقل ما يتعلق بشيء مما ذكروه

 عن كون النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم
يعلم الغيب ! 

وبيده مقاليد السموات والأرض !

 ونحو ذلك مما ينسبون أمثاله لأوليائهم ؛

 لنعرف لماذا هم يدافعون

 عن إثباتها للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ينقلون عن إبراهيم المجذوب 

– ذكرتُ الاسم حتى تُراجع ترجمتُه

 في "جامع كرامات الأولياء" 

وفي "طبقات الشعراني" – :

 كان كلُّ قميصٍ لبسه 

يخيِّطه ويخرقه على رقبته

فإن ضيَّقه جدّاً حتى يختنق :

 حصل للنَّاس شدة عظيمة ، 

وإن وسَّعه :

حصل لهم
الفرج والراحة . 


قال سفر :

 ربطوا أقدار النَّاس وأرزاقهم

بثوب هذا الولي بزعمهم .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبد الرحمن با علوي يقول :

 كان يخبر بقوله عن نفسه

أنَّه لم يبق بيني وبين رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم
حجاب ، 

وأنَّه لم يُعط الطريقة النقشبندية 

إلا بإذن رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم . 



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الغنَّاوي 

يقول :

 كان إذا استشاره إنسان يقول : 
أمهلني حتى أستأذن جبريل !

 ثم يُطرق رأسَه ،

 ثم يقول : 

افْعل ، 

أو لا تفعل .


هذا في صفحة –68- الجزء الثاني 

مِن "جامع كرامات الأولياء" .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشعراني 

- الجزء 2 صفحة 136 – :

 ومِنهم الشيخ عبد الله 

أحد أصحاب سيدي عمر النبتيتي نفعنا الله ببركاته ، 

كتب لي أنه رآني بحضرة رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وهو يقول للإمام عليٍّ رضي الله عنه :

ألبِس عبد الوهاب طاقيتي هذه ، 

وقل له :

يتصرف في الكون !! .أ.هـ
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لماذا يثبتون أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

يتصرف في الكون ويدافعون عنه ،

حتى يثبتوا أنَّه أعطى الطاقية لفلان ،

 وقال :

 تصرف في الكون نيابةً عني .




*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنهم الشيخ سعد الدين الصناديدي ،

 وكان مِن أشد المنكرين عليَّ 

في حضور مولد سيدي أحمد البدوي ،

 فيقول : 

كيف يحضر فلان المولدَ 

وفيه هذه المنكرات ؟

فرأى النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم

وقد ضمَّني إلى صدره 

وثديي يشخبان لبناً حليباً ،

 والنَّاس يشربون 

إلى أن روي أهل المولد كلهم ،

وسيدي أحمد البدوي واقف تجاه وجه رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يقول بأعلى صوته :

مَن أراد المدد 

فليزُرْ عبد الوهاب .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومَن جملة ما وقع لي مِن الجن ،

 يقول الشعراني :

 بأنَّهم أرسلوا إليَّ نحو خمسة وسبعين سؤالاً 

في علم التوحيد!!

 لأكتب لهم عليها ،

 وقالوا : 

قد عجز علماؤنا عن الجواب عنها، 

وقالوا : 

هذا التحقيق لا يكون إلا مِن علماء الإنس ،

 وسمَّوْني في السؤال "شيخ الإسلام" . 



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محمَّد أبو المواهب الشاذلي ، 

مِن كراماته :

 أنَّه كان كثير الرؤيا للنَّبيِّ 
صلى الله عليه وسلم
في المنام ، 

حتى كأنَّه لا يفارقه .

وكان يقول :

قلت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

 إنَّ النَّاس يكذبوني في صحة رؤيتي لك ،

 فقال :

 وعزة الله وعظمته مَن لم يؤمن بها
 أو كذَّبك فيها 

لا يموت إلا يهوديّاً 

أو نصرانيّاً 

أو مجوسيّاً !!


  قال سفر :

 لاحظتم هذا الكلام ،

 إنَّه لا يحتاج إلى تعليق .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو محمَّد عبد الله بن أسعد اليافعي ،

 يقول :

 أنَّه لما قصد المدينة

 لزيارة النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم

 قال :

 لا أدخل المدينة حتى يأذن لي رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم !

 قال : 

فوقفتُ على باب المدينة أربعة عشر يوماً ، 

فرأيتُ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم

في المنام ، 

فقال لي :

 ياعبد الله أنا في الدنيا نبيك ،

 وفي الآخرة شفيعك ، 

وفي الجنة رفيقك !! 

واعلم أن في اليمن عشرة أنفس

 مَن زارهم فقد زارني ،

 ومَن جفاهم فقد جفاني . 

 فقلتُ : مَن هم يا رسول الله ؟

 فقال :

 خمسة مِن الأحياء ، 

وخمسة مِن الأموات،

  فقلت: مَن الأحياء ؟

 قال : فلان ، وفلان ..

 إلى أن يقول :

 خرجتُ في طلب القوم ، 

وليس الخبر كالمعاينة ،

ومَن شكَّ فقد أشرك !! 

فأتيتُ الأحياء ،

 فحدثوني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 قال لهم كذلك ، 

قال : 

وأتيتُ الأموات فحدَّثوني ،

 فلمَّا أتيتُ الشيخ محمَّد النَّهاري قال :
 مرحباً برسول رسول الله

 صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 فقلت  له :

 بم نلتَ هذا ؟ 

قال :
 قال الله عز وجل

 { واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله } . 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 ولذلك يصِرُّون على حديث 

"مَن حجَّ ولم يزرني فقد جفاني" : صحيح ،

 ليستفيدوا به في مثل هذا الموضع ،


 فإذا قلتَ أنتَ :

هذا الحديث ضعيف 

لا تراهم يدافعوا عنه 

لأنه لم يثبت عن رسول الله ،

يدافعوا عنه لأنه يبطل دعواهم هم .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عن رجلٍ مِن أوليائهم

يُدعى أبو السجاد بن عمر بن يحي التغلبي ،

 يقول :

 مِن كراماته أنَّه أوتيَ الاسم الأعظم ،

 ومِن ذلك أنَّه أوتي خصِّيصة مِن خصائص الأنبياء 
عليهم السلام: 

أنَّه كان إذا أراد التبرز 
انفتحت له الأرض ،
 وابتلعت ما يخرج منه ،


ولذلك يحاولون أن يثبتوا مثل هذه
للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛

 لأنَّه لو لم يثبت للرسول
 ما ثبت لهذا التغلبي. 



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

علي الخلْعي 

يقول : 

هتف بي هاتف ناداني باسمي ،

 فقلتُ : لبَّيك داعي الله ، 

فقال : قل لبَّيك ربي الله 

– يعني :

 الله الذي نادى ،
 وليس داعيه - 

ما تجد مِن الألم ؟ 

فقلت : 

إلهي وسيدي : 

الحمَّى .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن إدريس

 خصَّه الله - كما يقول النبهاني -

 بالمواهب المحمديَّة 
والعلوم اللَّدنية 
والاجتماعات الصورية الكمالية
بالنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

والأخذ والتلقِّي منه

 حتى لقَّنه النَّبيُّ

صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه 

أوراد الطريقة الشاذليَّة .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لاحظوا يا إخوة : 

عندما نقول هذا الكلام الذي تقولونه مبتدع ، 

وهذه الأذكار بدعيَّة

هم يردون علينا :

بأن هذا ورد في حديث ضعيف !

 هذا ليس هو أصل التشريع ،

أصل التشريع :

أنَّه رؤيا ،

 ويقولون لاتِّباعهم هذا الرسول لقَّننا إياه ،

 لكن يقولون لنا :

 هذا مرويٌّ عند أبي نعيم ، 

أو عند ابن عساكر ، 

أو عند فلان ،

ويأتون بأي حديث .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول فلقَّنه النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه

 أوراد الطريقة الشاذليَّة ، 

فإنَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم

 أعطاه أوراداً جليلةً ، 

وطريقةً تسليكيَّةً خاصَّةً له . 

قال له :

مَن انتمى إليك

 فلا أَكِلُه إلى ولاية غيري ،

 ولا إلى كفالته ،

 بل أنا وليُّه وكفيله ،

 قال أحمد :

 اجتمعتُ بالنَّبيِّ 

صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتماعاً صورياً . 

 يعني :

في اليقظة ،

 ومعه الخضر عليه السلام ،

 فأمر النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الخضرَ

 أن يلقنَّني أذكار الطريقة الشاذليَّة 

فلقَّنها لي بحضرته .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن محمد الجزيري 

كان عنده جماعة – أي : مِن المريدين - 

فقال : 

هل فيكم مَن 

إذا أراد الله 

أن يُحدث في المملكة حدثاً 

أعلمه قبل إبدائه ؟ 

قالوا : لا ،

 قال :

 فابكوا على قلوبٍ 

لم تجد في الله 

شيئاً مِن هذا .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عندما يدافع الرِّفاعي وأصحابه

أن الله يستشير النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

المفروض في المريدين 

أن يكون منهم مَن يستشيره الله ، ويعلمه ، 

فكيف نستغرب دفاعهم

 عن أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يُستشار ؟

 أو يقال له شيءٌ مِن ذلك .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن أوليائهم رجلٌ رفاعي

 يدعى عبد القادر أبو رباح الدجاني 

يقول عنه النبهاني : 

أمَّا من جهة كراماته فإنَّها متواترة بين الناس ،

 وقد شاهدتُ منها بنفسي 

أنَّه في حالة الذِّكر 

أمسك رجلاً مِن مريديه سيفاً  

كلَّ واحدٍ منهما مِن طرفٍ 

وجعل حدَّه إلى أعلى ، 

فوقف الشيخ على حدِّه ، 

وبقي كذلك مدة قصيرة مِن الزمان ، 

ثم نزل ومشى ولم يتأثر بشيءٍ .


وهذا كثيرٌ عن الرفاعيَّة ، 

 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المهم : 

يقول : 

ولهذا الرفاعي رسالة حافلة 

في إثبات أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم

أطلعه الله تعالى علمَ المغيَّبات الخمس وغيرها 

قبل انتقاله للدار الآخرة ، 

ومِن هذه الرسالة وأمثالها 

يعتمد هاشم الرفاعي وأصحابه 

في تثبيت أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يعلم الغيب كله .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : أمَّا كراماته ،

 ونذكر منها واحدةً 

وهي ما أخبرني الحاج محمد أبو جيَّاب 

وهو مِن تلاميذه الصادقين الآخذين عنه ،

 قال : إنَّه كان جالساً مع الشيخ في حجرة صغيرةٍ 

مِن حُجر جامع "يافا " الكبير ، 

فاعترى الشيخَ حالٌ ، 

فجعل يكبُر ، ويتعاظم ،

 وكلَّما كبُر جسمُه 

يتزحزح أبو جياب مِن مكانه 

حتى ملأ الحجرة ، 

فلم يجد له مكاناً يجلس فيه ،

 فخرج المريد ، وجلس بالباب ،

 ثم رجع الشيخ إلى عادته تدريجيّاً 

حتى عاد كما كان 

فقال لأبي جياب :

 لأي شيءٍ أنت خارج الحجرة ؟

 قال : ياسيدي ما بَقيتْ لي مكانٌ ،

فضحك الشيخ قدَّس الله سرَّه ، 

فقال له : 

ياولدي هذا مقام يعتري الرجال ، 

وأعلاه ما كان يعتري القطب الرفاعي
 قدس الله سرَّه

فكان ينماع كالماء .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وذكر الشعراني 

مِن كرامات الرِّفاعي

 ونقله أيضاً غيره في ترجمة الرفاعي

 أنَّه كان يذوب 

حتى يكون كأنَّه قطرة ماء ! ،

 فيقولون له ما هذا :

 فيقول : 

هذا مِن خوف الله عزَّ وجل .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبقيت كرامات أخرى نستعرضها بسرعة :

حسـن سكُّر الدمشقي ، 

جاءوا إليه بمائةٍ 

مِن قطع الفضَّة المغشوشة فأخذها ،

 وألقاها في فمه ، وابتلعها ،

 وفي الحال : جلس بصورة مَن يقضي حاجته ،

 فأخرجها مِن أسفله 

دنانير مِن الذهب !

فأخذوها ،

 وقالوا : هذا مِن كراماته .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن بطرس 

الشيخ العارف بالله تعالى

 - كما يقول النبهاني -

المكاشَف بأسرار غيب الله ،

 كان إذا أردا أن يتكلم بكشف :

 يُطرق رأسَه إلى الأرض ،

 ثمَّ يرفعه 

وعيناه كالجمرتين يلهث

 كصاحب الحِمل الثقيل ،

 ثم يتكلم بالمغيَّبات .

لأنَّ الجنَّ هي التي تكلمه وتخاطبه ، 

يتلقى منها فيلهث 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونتابع الكلام عن هذه الكرامات 
- بزعمهم - ودعواهم 

مع التنبيه إلى قضية مهمَّة 

وهي أنَّني تعمَّدتُ أن أحذف تعقيداتهم ، 

وما يذكرونه مِن الكفريَّات ،

والشركيَّات المعقدة

التي فيها 
وحدة الوجود
 والحلول 
والاتحاد ، 

التي فيها باطنيَّة ، 

التي فيها زندقة ، 

وغير ذلك مِن التعقيدات الفلسفيَّة

 التي تعمَّدتُ حذفَها 

لأنَّ كلَّ أحدٍ لايستطيع أنْ يفهمها 

بخلاف هذه المدَّعاة "كرامات" ؛ 

فإنَّ كلَّ أحدٍ - ولله الحمد - يعرف بطلانها ،

 ويعرف كذبها ، 

ويستدل بها على 

كذبهم في الباقي .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأيضاً :

 لأنَّ هذه يدَّعون أنَّهم إنَّما أُعطوْها لوراثتهم

 للَّنبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 


ولأنَّ هذه كراماتهم هي كالمعجزات 

بالنِّسبة للنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 بل هي تأييد للمعجزات بنظرهم ،

 ولذلك سنقتصر عليها

 دون الشركيَّات ،

 والكفريَّات الأخرى .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والآن نتابع الكرامات:

الشيخ أحمد 

- والذي قلنا إنَّه كان يلهث وعيناه كالجمرتان 

عندما يتكلم بالمغيبات -

 يقول تلميذه 

- كما يصف النَّبهاني - :

 كنتُ جالساً عنده وحدي ،

 فخطر لي خاطر هل للشيخ قوة التمكين ؟

 فقال : نعم ،

لنا قوة التمكين ! ؟

    هنا قضية دعوى علم الغيب

 فعِلم ما في خاطر المريد ،

 وقضية ادِّعاء قوة التمكين ،

 وهي السيطرة على الكون .

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو الخير الكليبانى ،

 يقول النَّبهاني : 

كان لا يفارق الكلاب في أي مجلسٍ كان .

نحن نذكر الأخوة 

بأنَّ الشياطين تتمثل في صورة الكلاب ، 

وفي غيرها مِن الحيوانات 

لكن بالذات الكلاب 

وَرَدَ في الحديث أنَّ 

"الكلب الأسْود شيطان" .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقولون عن الكليباني : 

كان لا يفارق الكلاب في أيِّ مجلسٍ كان فيه

 حتى في الجامع ، والحمَّام ،

 وكان كلُّ مَن جاءه في حملة 

- والحملة : يعني : الحاجة ، يسمُّونها هم "حملة" ،

 ويسمُّون شيوخهم "أصحاب الحمْلات" –

 فكلَّما جاءهم بحملة ، يقولون له :

اشترِ رطل لحم شواء 

لهذا الكلب

وهو يقضي حاجتك !.
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال المناوي : 

وكان أكثر إقامته بـ"باب زويلة" ،

ويتعرى عن جميع ثيابه تارة ، 

ويلبس أخرى ،

 وكان يدخل الجامع بالكلاب ،

 فأنكر عليه بعض القضاة ،

 فقال : هؤلاء لا يحكمون باطلاً ،

 ولايشهدون زوراً 

_ يعني :

أنَّهم أفضل مِن القضاة ! - ،

 قال : فرُميَ القاضي بالزور ،

 وأُشهر في الأسواق على ثور ،

 ولم يزل معزولاً ممقوتاً حتى مات !

كرامة لهذا الشيخ ! .

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد جلال الدين البكري

مِن أقطابهم ،

والذي يضع لهم الصلوات 

ومنها صلاة الفاتح ، 

يقول النبهانى :

 له كرامات ، 

ويدلُّ على ذلك ما أخبرنا به الشيخ الكشكاوي ، 
قال :

 رأيتُ الشيخ أبا الحسن البكري 

وقد تطوَّر فكان كعبة مكان الكعبة 

– تطور عندهم تغيرت هيئته وشكله ، 

وهذه الكلمة ترد عندهم كثيراً -

ولبس سترها كما يلبس الإنسان القميص .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال في "عمدة التحقيق" : 

أنَّ الشيخ المغربى الشاذلي قال :

 إنَّه حجَّ سنَةً مِن السنين إلى بيت الله الحرام ، 

وكان بالحج الشريف الشيخ محمد البكري قال : 

فذهبت إلى المدينة المنورة على ساكنها أفضل السلام ، 

فدخلتُ يوماً أزرو قبر النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم

 فوجدت الشيخ محمد البكري بالحرم النَّبويِّ 

وقد عمل درساً ، قال في  أثنائه :

أُمرتُ أن أقول الآن

قدمي على رقبة 

كلِّ وليٍّ لله تعالى 

مشرقاً كان أو مغرباً !


- وهم يقولون إنَّ هذه الكلمة 
تُنقل عن عبدالقادر الجيلاني فيما مضى - 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فعلمتُ أنَّه أُعطي

 "القطبانية الكبرى" ، 

وهذا لسان حالها ،

 فبادرتُ إليه مسرعاً ، 

وقبَّلتُ قدَمَيْه 

وأخذتُ عليه المبايعة ، 

ورأيتُ الأولياء تتساقط عليه كالذباب ، 

الأحياء بالأجسام ، 

والأموات بالأرواح ، 

فقلت حينئذ فوراً بيتَ ابنِ الفارض
 رضي الله عنه ! :

وكلُّ الجهات الستِّ عندي توجهـت   

     بما تمَّ مِن مسـك وحج وعمـرة



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن أوليائهم المدعو 

بركات المجذوب ،

 كان يَرى النَّاسُ

 أنَّه يأكل الحشيش ،

 فسلَّ عليه جنديٌّ سيفاً وقال له :

 كيف أنت شيخ 
وتأكل الحشيش ؟
 
فقال له :
هذا ما هو حشيش ! 

فأعطاه الجنديَّ ،

 فوجده حلاوة مأمونيَّة حارَّة ! .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حقيقته أمام النَّاس حشيش ،

 فإذا أكله ، قال : يجده حلاوة ،

 فالمهم أنَّه يأكل الحشيش ، 

وهذا نربطه بما سبق أن قدمنا 

مـن هدمهم للشريعة 

وإتيانِهم بالشواذ والمخالفات 

فيتجرأ العوام على ارتكاب المحرمات 

باسم أنَّهم أولياء .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*


*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾*

----------


## المصباح المنير

يا أخ أبو فراس , أرى أنك تبذل مجهودا كبيرا في نشر كتب منشورة بالفعل ولا أظن أن هناك مردودا كبيرا لهذا الجهد, ولكن هذا شأنك أعانك الله عليه, ورزقك ثوابه
ولكني أعتب عليك أنك ترفق في كل مشاركة توقيعا خاصة غير التوقيع الذي يتاح لكل عضو, فهذا أخي أمر يؤذي العين, ويثقل الصفحة عند فتحها لاحتوائها على فيديو !!!!!!!!!!
فكيف تبيح لنفسك ذلك الأمر, هذا من باب فرض أمر على إخوانك كثير منهم لا يرضونه على ما أظن

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو يعقوب الهمدانى ، 

قال المناوي : 

مِن كراماته أنَّه توفي رجلٌ مِن بعض أصحابه

 فجزعوا عليه ، 

فلمَّا رأى الشيخُ شدَّةَ جزعهم

جاء إلى الميت ، 

وقال له : 

قم بإذن الله ، 

فقام وعاش ! .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ابن عربى ، 

قال الشعراني 

- نقلاً عن "الفتوحات المكيَّة" -

 باب الحج :

 ذكر أنَّ الكعبة كلمتْه ،

 وكذلك الحجر الأسْود ،

 وأنَّها طافت به ،

 ثمَّ تتلمذت له ،

 وطلبت منه ترقيتها إلى مقامات في طريق القوم ،

 فرقَّاها ، 

وناشدها أشعاراً وناشدتْه .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو الفرغل ، 

ينقلون عنه :

 كان رضي الله عنه يقول :

 كثيراً كنتُ 

أمشي بين يدي الله تعالى 

تحت العرش !

وقال لي كذا ، وقلت كذا ، 

قال : 

فكذَّبه شخصٌ مِن القضاة فدعا عليه بالخرَس ،

 فخرِس القاضي حتى مات !! .


    وهذا كثير
ادَّعاؤهم أنَّ الله يخاطبهم كما مرَّ .

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد الفاروقي السرهندي 

مِن أركان الطريقة النقشبنديَّة ،

 يقول :

 كان كثيراً ما يُعرج بي 

فوق العرش المجيد ،

 ولقد عرج بى مرة ، 

فلمَّا ارتفعتُ فوقهم 

بمقدار ما بين مركز الأرض وبينه 

رأيتُ مقام الإمام شاه نقشبند 
رضي الله عنه ،

 وقال - قدس الله سرَّه 
كما يقول النبهاني - :

 رأيتُ الكعبة المطهرة تطوف بي ،

 قال : 

ودعاه للإفطار في شهر رمضان 

عشرة مِن مريديه فأجابَهم ،

 فلمَّا كان وقت الغروب

حضر عند كلِّ واحدٍ مِن العشرة

في آنٍ واحدٍ 

وأفطر عندهم ! .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أبو عمرو عثمان البطائحي ، 

مِن الرفاعيَّة ،

 يقول : 

بينما هو ليلةً يتهجد

 إذ طرقته منازلةٌ من الجاب الأعظم 

- لعلَّها مِن الحجاب الأعظم -

 فتبدَّت له أنوار ،

فوقف سبعَ سنين 

واقفاً شاخصاً إلى السماء

 دون غذاء ،

 ولا إحساس بحاله ،

 ثم عاد إلى بشريته !  


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

– قال سفر : 

انظروا هذه الكلمة "عاد إلى بشريته" ؛ 

لأنَّ هذا هو عين ما يقوله النَّصارى 

في عيسى عليه السلام ،

 فالوليُّ عندهم 

ممكن أن ينتقل مِن حالة بشريَّة 

إلى حالة غير   بشرية – ، 
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال : 

فقيل له : اذهب إلى قريتك ، 

وجامع أهلك ،

فقد آن ظهور ولدٍ منك ، 

فطرق بابه ، وأخبر أهله بحاله ،

 فقالت زوجتُه :

 إن فعلتَ وقضيتَ تحدث الناس فيَّ 

– انظروا !

 لماذا يتحدث النَّاس ؟

أليس زوجها ،

 لكن حتى يختلقوا للكرامة

مبرراً في دعواهم – ،


 قال :

 فصعد السطح ونادى :

 يا أهل القرية أنا فلان اركبوا فإنِّي سأركب ، 

فأبلغهم الله صوته ، 

وأفهمهم معناه ،

 فلمَّا وافقه تلك الليلة 

رزق ولداً صالحاً .

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ينقلون عن المدعو "أبوبكر" بن علي عمر بن الأهدل :

 أنَّ هرة كانت تأتيه فيطعمها وكان اسمها "لؤلؤة" ،

 فضربَها خادمه ذات ليلة ،

 فماتت ، فرمى بِها ، 

ولم يعلم الشيخ بذلك ،

 فقال له :

 أين "لؤلؤة" ؟ 

فقال : ما أدري

فناداها الشيخ يا لؤلؤة 

فجاءت إليه تجري ! .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن عبد الرحمن

 المشهور بشهاب الدين مِن آل باعلوي :

 مِن كراماته - كما في كتابهم هذا - :

 أنَّه طلب من بعضِ العرب خشبةً كبيرةً 

ليجعلها أبواباً لداره ، 

فقال له ذلك البعض :

 وأنا أريد منك حاجة ؛ 

أريد أن أحفظ القرآن عن ظهرِ قلبٍ !

 فقال الشيخ: 

افتح فمَك !

 ففتح فمَه 

فتفل فيه 
ثلاث مرات 

فحفظ القرآن في أسرع زمان !! .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو أبو بكر العبدوك ، 

تحدث معه شخص مِن أصحابه في أحوال الرجال 

وما أعطاهم الله تعالى

 إلى أن وصلَ إلى أن مِن الرجال

 مَن يطوف بالكعبة شرفها الله تعالى

وهو جالس في مكانه ، 

ومنهم مَن تطوف به الكعبة تشريفاً وتكريماً ! .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال التلميذ : 

فخرجتُ فوجدتُ الكعبة بهيئتها وصفتها التي أعرفها 

وهي طائفة حول دار الشيخ

 وفي أرجائها رجالٌ 

يترنَّمون بأصواتٍ طيَّبةٍ 

بأشياء ، مِن جملتها : 

سبحانه وتعالى قد اصطفى رجالاً ،

 دلَّلهم دلالاً .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المرثي ، تلميذ الشاذلي ،

 من الشاذلية ،

 ينقلون مِن كراماته : 

أنَّه كان يقول :

 لي أربعون سنَةً

ما حُجبت عن رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 ولو حُجبتُ عنه طرفةَ عينٍ 

ما عددتُ نفسي مِن جملة المسلمين 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر :

 ولذلك ينقلون أيضاً عنه أنه كان يقول:

 " قد يُطلع الله الوليَّ

 على غيبه

إذا ارتضاه بحكم التبع للرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، 

ومِن هنا نطقوا بالمغيبات

وأصابوا الحق فيها" ،

ولذلك دعواهم في هذه الكتب الثلاثة ،
 وفي غيرها ، 

وكما يدَّعي المالكى دائماً 

ويذكر أنَّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم الغيب 

إنما مرادهم إثبات ذلك للأولياء والمشائخ بالتبع 

كما يدَّعون .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن جعد الأديمي ،

 يقولون : أتته امرأة ، 

وقالت : ادعُ لي أن يرزقني الله ولداً ذكراً،

 فقال : 

سترزقين ذلك !!

 فوضعت أنثى !

 فقالت له فيه ، 

فقال : 

والله ما قلتُ لك

إلا بعد ما مسستُ ذكره بيدي هذه ،

 ولكن أراد الله أن يُكذِّب هذه اللحية !!.


انظروا هذا

الدجال الكذاب ،

وهذا العذر الذي اعتذر به .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما يذكرونه أيضاً 

عن أبي يزيد البسطامي ، 

يقولون :

 إنَّه قال :

 أدخلني الحيُّ في الفلَك الأسفل

فدوَّرني في الملكوت الأسفل ، فأرانيه ،

 ثم أدخلنى في الفلك العلوي 

وطوى بي السموات !

 فأراني ما فيها إلى العرش ،

 ثم أوقفني بين يديه ،

 فقال :

 سلني أيَّ شيء رأيته حتى أهبه لك !

فقلت : 

ما رأيتُ شيئاً حسناً فأسألك إياه ! 

فقال :

أنت عبدي حقّاً تعبدني لأجلي صدقاً 


– قال سفر :

 هذه تشبه العبارة التي نقلناها من كتاب المالكى

– لأفعلن بك ، وأفعلن ، وذكر أشياء – 

يعني 
مِن الابتلاءات التي ذكرها المالكي - .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال ابن معاذ فهالني ذلك ،

 وقلت له :

 لمَ لمْ تسأله المعرفة ؟

 قال :

غِرتُ عليه مني !! 

لا أحب أن يعرفه غيره .


هذا يسمونه "الغيرة" ، 

عندهم لا يحب أن يعرف اللهَ غيرُ الله بزعمهم ،

 ولذلك لم يسأله معرفته .

   انظروا هذا المعراج ، 

ولذلك يكثرون مِن الحديث 

عن الإسراء والمعراج في المولد ،

 أيضاً هذا المعراج 

يدَّعونه أئمَّة الضلالة .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو محمَّد بَهاء الدين نقشبند ، 

إمام وشيخ النقشبنديِّة ،

 يقولون : مِن كراماته أنَّه قال: 

خرجتُ يوماً أنا ومحمد الزاهد إلى الصحراء ،

 وكان مريداً صادقاً ،

 ومعنا المعاول نشتغل بها ،

 فمرت بنا حالة أوجبت أن نرمي المعاول 

ونتذاكر في المعارف ، 

فما زلنا كذلك 

حتى انْجرَّ الكلام معنا إلى العبودية ، 

فقلت له : 

تنتهي - أي : العبودية - إلى درجة

 إذا قال صاحبها لأحدٍ " مُتْ " 

مات في الحال ،

 ثم وقع لي أن قلت له ساعتئذٍ :

 مُت ، فمات حالاً !

 واستمر ميِّتاً 

مِن وقت الضحى إلى نصف النهار ،

 قال :

 فازددت قلقاً إلى وقتئذ  أن قل له :

 يا محمَّد احيا 

– يعني :

قيل له : قل يا محمد احيا -

 فقلت له ذلك ثلاث مرات ، 

فأخذتْ تسري فيه الحياة شيئاً فشيئاً ، 

وأنا أنظر إليه

 حتى عاد إلى حاله الأولى . 

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وينقلون عن نقشبند أيضاً

 أنَّه دعاه بعضهم في بخارى ،

 قال للمولى نجم الدين من تلاميذه :

 أتمتثل كلَّ ما آمرك به ؟ 

قال : نعم ، 

قال : فإن أمرتُك بالسرقة تفعلها ؟ 

قال: لا ، 

قال : ولم ؟

 قال : لأنَّ حقوق الله تكفرها التوبة ،

وهذه مِن حقوق العباد ،

 قال : 

إن لم تمتثل أمرنا فلا تصحبنا ! 

ففزع المولى نجم الدين 

فزعاً شديداً 

وضاقت عليه الأرض بما رحبت ،

 وأظهر التوبة والندم ،

 وعزم على أن لايعصي له أمراً 

- يعني :

حتى ولو كان معصية ! –

 قال :

 فرحمه الحاضرون ، 

وشفعوا له عنده ،
 وسألوه العفو عنه ،

فعفا عنه ! 

- انظروا إلى هذا التحكم - .



*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبدالرحمن بن محمد 

الملقب بالسقاف مولى الدويلة 

في "المشرع الروي" 

نقل أنه اشتهرت فضائله في الآفاق

 – مِن كراماته : 

أنَّه شوهد في مشاعر الحج سنين عديدة ،

 فسأله بعض خواصه هل حججت ؟ 

فقال :

 أمَّا في الظاهر فلا.


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنها :

 أنَّه رؤي في أماكن متعددة

 في آنٍ واحد! 


– انظروا كيف الشياطين تتمثل بأشكالهم 

وتذهب في أماكن أخرى 

لتضل العالمين -


 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال تلميذه 

الشيخ عبد الرحيم بن علي الخطيب :

 ما خَطر لي في قلبي شيء 

إلا وفعله شيخنا!. 
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال : 

ومِن كراماته : 

أنَّه أمسك الشمس عن الغروب !
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :

 ومما أخبر به مِن المغيَّبات 

أنَّه قال لزوجته بقرية "العز"

 - وكانت حاملاً - 

ستلدين غلاماً ،

 ويموت في يوم كذا 

 وأعطاهم ثوبه ،

 وقال : كفِّنوه بِهذا ، 

وسافر ،

فكان الأمر
كما قال ! 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقالت له بعض زوجاته :

 إنَّ أبي قد طال به المرض فادع له بالعافية ، 

أو بتعجيل الوفاة،

 فقال لها : 

سيموت أبوك 
في يوم كذا ، 

فكان
كما قال !! .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وما ينسبونه ويدَّعونه 

إلى مسلم بن يسار التابعي : 

أنَّ مالك بن دينار رحمه الله 

رآه بعد موته بسنَةٍ ، 

فسلَّم عليه ، 

فلم يردَّ ،

 قال : ما منعك أن ترد ؟

 قال : 

أنا ميِّت كيف  أرد ؟ 


- انظروا معاندة العقل ، 

والتناقض مع العقل ،

 ينقلون هذا وينسبونه للتابعين - .

 
*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أحمد بن عبد الرحمن السقاف ، 

ينقلون مِن كراماته :

 أنَّه صلَّى بجماعةٍ عند قبر "هود" 

على نبيِّنا وعليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام ، 

فاعترض عليه بعض الفقهاء في قلبه 


– يستطيع أن يعترض ،

 لكن لم يستطع أن يقول له 

لماذا تأتي هذا القبر المزعوم أنَّه قبر 

وتأتي بالخرافات ؟ 


قال :

فسُلب ذلك الفقيه 

جميع ما في قلبه مِن قرآنٍ وعلمٍ 

- والعياذ بالله - .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ينقلون عن أحمد بن إبراهيم اليماني 

– وهذه تدل على تعذيب النَّفس

ومشابهة الهنود في ذلك – :

 أنَّه قال :

 ثبت بالتواتر

 أنَّه أقام عشرين سنَة

لا يشرب الماء!.
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأغرب مِن هذا

 ما ينقلونه عن عيسي بن النجم ،

 قال الشعراني :

 قال له تلميذه :

 مكث عيسى بوضوء واحدٍ 

سبع عشرة سنَة 


- بوضوء واحدٍ هذه المدة كلها - .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن كرامات مدين الأشموني ،

 أنَّه مرَّ به إنسانٌ يقود بقرة حلابة ،

 فقال له : 

احلب لي شيئاً مِن اللبن أشربه ،

 فقال له : 

"ثور" ،

 فصارت في الحال ثوراً

ولم تزل ثوراً إلى أن ماتت .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما يدل على 

فقدان توحيد الألوهيَّة عندهم 

ما نقله الشعراني ( 1 / 134 ) :

   قال :

 كلُّ بَدَلٍ في قبضة العارف ؛ 

لأنَّ ملك البدل مِن السماء إلى الأرض ، 

وملك العارف مِن العرش إلى الثرى 


– فماذا بقي 

للرحمن جلَّ شأنه ؟- .
 


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو حسين أبو علي 

كان كثير التطورات ، 

تدخل عليه بعضَ الأوقات تجده جندياً ،

 ثمَّ تدخل فتجده سبُعاً ،

 ثم تدخل فتجده فيلاً ،

 ثم تدخل فتجده غلاماً ، 

وهكذا .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ينقلون عن موسى بن مهيل الزولي :

 أنَّه كان كثير المشاهدة لرسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

وكانت أغلب أفعاله بتوقيفٍ منه 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

– يعني : يأمره حالاً – 

وكان رضي الله عنه 

إذا مسَّ الحديد بيده 

لانَ حتى يصير كاللُّبان ،

 وكان رضي الله عنه

 يقول للصبي الذي عمره أربعة أشهر فأقل :

اقرأ سورة كذا ،

فيقرأها الصبيُّ بلسانٍ فصيحٍ،

 ولايزال يتكلم مِن ذلك الوقت 

- يعني ينطق الطفل! - .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شيخ آخر يذكره الشعراني 
(2 / 88) :

 كان إذا تذكر مِن أصحابه الغائبين عن المائدة

 يأكل الشيخ عنهم لقمة أو لقمتين ؛

 فتنـزل في بطونهم 

في أي مكان كانوا !

 ثم يجيئون 

ويعترفون بذلك .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

داوود بن ماخيلا ينقل 

عن شيخه الشاذلي أنه قال :

طوبى لمن رآني ،

أو رأى من رآني،

أو رأى مَن رأى مَن رآني ،

 ويقول إنَّ الشاذلي يُقسم فيقول :

 والله ما مِن وليٍّ لله كان أو هو كائن 

إلا وقد أظهره الله عليه 

وعلى اسمه ونسبه وحسبه 

وحظه مِن الله عز وجل .


*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول الشاذلي أيضاً :

مادة كلِّ نبيٍّ 

وكل وليٍّ في الأصالة 

مِن رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 

لكن مِن الأولياء مَن يشهد عيناً ،

 ومنهم مَن تخفي عليه عينه ومادته ؛

 فيفنى فيما يرد عليه ،

 ولا يشتغل بطلب مادته ،

 بل هو مستغرق بحاله لا يرى غير وقته .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن كرامات مدين الأشموني أيضاً ، 

يقول :

 أن منارة زاويته الموجودة الآن ،

 لما فرغ مِن البناء منها مالت إليه ، 

وخاف أهل الحارة منها 

فأجمع المهندسون على هدمها ،

 فخرج إليهم الشيخ على قبقابه

فأسند ظهره إليها وهزَّها 

والنَّاس ينظرون ، 

فجلستْ على الاستقامة إلى وقتنا هذا .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :

 ومرض سيدي مدين رضي الله عنه 

مرضاً أشرف فيها على الموت

فوهبه الشريمي مِن عمره عشر سنين

ثم مات في غيبة الشريمي رضي الله عنه ،

 فجاء وهو على المغتسل،

 فقال :

 كيف مُتَّ !

 وعزَّة ربي 

لو كنتُ حاضراً 

ما خليتك تموت .
 

*===============*


*
داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شيخهم - وليُّهم - المدعو محمد الحضري 

المدفون بناحية (ناهية) بالغربية ، 

يقول : 

وضريحه يلوح مِن البعد مِن كذا كذا بلداً ،

 كان يتكلم بالغرائب والعجائب 

- كما يقول الشعراني -

مِن دقائق العلوم والمعارف 

ما دام صاحياً! 

فإذا قوي عليه الحال

 يتكلم بألفاظ 

لا يطيق أحدٌ سماعها 

في حق الأنبياء وغيرهم ! 


وكان يُرى في كذا كذا بلد 

في وقت واحد .
 

*===============*


*

داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأخبرنى الشيخ أبو الفضل 

أنه جاء يوم الجمعة فسألوه الخطبة ، 

فقال : بسم الله ، 

فطلع المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ومجَّده ،

 ثم قال : 

وأشهد أن لا إله لكم 

إلا إبليس عليه الصلاة والسلام !!!

فقال النَّاس : كفر ، 

فسلَّ السيف ، ونزل 

فهرب النَّاس كلهم مِن الجامع ،

 فجلس عند المنبر إلى أذان العصر ،

 وما تجرأ أحد أن يدخل ،

 ثم جاء بعض أهل البلاد المجاورة


فأخبر أهل كل بلد : 

أنَّه خطب عندهم وصلَّى بهم !

 قال :

 فعددنا ذلك اليوم ثلاثين خطبة 

ونحن نراه جالساً عندنا في بلدنا ! .
 

*===============*


*

داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي


http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن كراماته :

أنَّه كان يقول :

الأرض بين يدي كالإناء الذي آكل منه 

وأجساد الخلائق كالقوارير ، 

أرى ما في بواطنها .


   انظروا هذا الدجال 

الذي أبطل صلاة الجمعة في ثلاثين بلدٍ 

في وقت واحد ،

 شيطان تشبه به ، 

ولعب على عقول النَّاس به ، 

ومع ذلك 

يدَّعي علم الغيب ، 

ويدَّعي هذه الدعوى العظيمة .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول المرسي تلميذ الشاذلي : 

لو كُشف عن حقيقة وليٍّ

لعُبِدَ ؛

 لأنَّ أوصافه مِن أوصافه 

– يعني : مِن أوصاف الله تعالى – 

ونعوته مِن نعوته .



*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو أبو علي يقول :

 إنَّ بعض العُيَّار أرادوا أن يقتلوه

 فدخلوا على الشيخ فقطَّعوه بالسيف ،

 وأخذوه في تلِّيس ، 

ورموه على الكوم ، 

وأخذوا على قتله ألف دينار ، 

ثم أصبحوا فوجدوا الشيخ حسيْناً  "أبو علي" جالساً ، 

فقال لهم : 

غرَّكم القمر .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مدين الأشموني أيضاً ، 

يقول : 

كان يوماً يتوضأ في البالوعة

 التي في "رباط الزاوية" ،

 فأخذ فردة القبقاب 

فضرب بها نحو بلاد المشرق 

– يعني : الحذاء رماها نحو بلاد المشرق – 

ثم جاء رجلٌ مِن تلك البلاد بعد سنَةٍ 

وفردة القبقاب معه ،

 وأخبر أن شخصاً مِن العيَّار 

         – يعني  : مِن قطاع الطريق - 

عبث بابنته في البريَّة – 

فقالت : 

يا شيخ أبي لاحظني

      لأنَّها لم تعرف أنَّ اسمه مدين –

 ما نادته باسمه ، 

استغاثت بشيخ أبيها -

 فيقول : 

وهي مِن ذلك الوقت إلى الآن 

عند ذريته رضي الله عنه .

 - محتفظين بالقبقاب!! - .


*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو محمد وفا مِن العارفين عندهم ،

 يقول :

 أخبر ولده سيدي علي رضي الله عنه

 أنَّه هو خاتم الأولياء ،

 صاحب الرتبة العليَّة ،

 وكان أمِّيّاً ، 

ومع ذلك له لسان غريب في علوم القوم ،

 ومؤلَّفات كثيرة ألَّفها في صباه 

وهو ابن سبع سنين! 

– انظروا ،

أمِّي ويكتب وهو في سبع سنين أو عشر - 

فضلاً عن كونه كهلاً ، 

وله رموز في منظوماته ومنثوراته 

مطلسمة إلى وقتنا هذا

 لم يفك أحدٌ فيما نعلم معناها 

– رموز ،

وذكر كثيراً منها         لا يفهمها أي أحد ، 

وكتب مؤلفات وهو أمِّي - .
 

*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو محمَّد بن أبي جمرة ،

 يقول :

 إنَّه كان كبير الشأن معظماً للشرع 

لكن أنكروا عليه بدعواه رؤية النبيِّ 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

يقظةً ،

 وعقدوا له مجلساً ،

 فأقام في بيته لا يخرج إلا لصلاة الجمعة ،

 ومات المنكِرون عليه 

على أسوأ حال 

وعرفوا بركته .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما نقله الشعراني في تعظيم أئمَّتهم

 قوله عن أحدهم :

 كان يقول :

 لو كان الحق سبحانه وتعالى

 يُرضيه خلاف السنَّة

لكان التوجه في الصلاة 

إلى القطب الغوث 

أولى مِن التوجُّه إلى الكعبة . 

– يعني :

 هي تعبُّـديَّة محضة ، 

وإلا هذا أولى مِن الكعبة - .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هناك رجل آخر مِن كبار أئمَّتهم 

يتحدثون عنه كثيراً ،

 وهو المدعو الشمس الحنفي      - 

سبق بعض كراماته كما يدَّعون -

 وعلاقته بعوارض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

تظهر عند ترجمته ،

 وأنا أنقل ما يدل على ذلك 

قبل ما يدل على كراماته .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشعراني :

 كان الشريف النعماني رضي الله عنه

 أحد أصحاب سيدي محمد رضي الله عنه يقول :

رأيتُ جدِّي رسول الله

صلى الله عليه وسلم

 في خيمة عظيمة 

والأولياء يجيئون فيسلمون عليه 

واحداً بعد واحد ، 

وقائل يقول : 

هذا فلان ، هذا فلان

 فيجلسون إلى جانبه صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

 حتى جاءت كبكبة عظيمة وخلق كثير ، 

وقائل يقول : 

هذا محمَّد الحنفي ،

 فلما وصل إلى النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أجلسه بجانبه 

ثم التفت صلى الله عليه وسلم 

إلى أبي بكر وعمر ،

 وقال لهما :

 إنِّي أحب هذا الرجل إلا عمامته الصمَّاء ،

 أو قال : الزعراء ،

 وأشار إلى سيدي محمد ، 

فقال له أبو بكر رضي الله عنه :

 أتأذن لي يارسول الله أن أعمِّمه ؟

 فقال : نعم ، 

فأخذ أبوبكر رضي الله عنه عمامة نفسه 

وجعلها على رأس سيدي محمد ، 

وأرخى لعمامة سيدي محمد 

عذبة عن يساره وألبسها له ...-

 ويذكر قصة طويلة ، 


المهم :

أَّن الولاية هذه والعذبة والعِمَّة

مِن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الرجل كان زميلاً للحافظ ابن حجر في الدراسة ، 

ثم ترك العلم وذهب إلى الخرافات 

- والعياذ بالله – 


وبمناسبة الحافظ ابن حجر 

قبل أن نذكر كرامات الحنفي هذا : 

الفرغل الذي ذكرنا قبل ذلك أنَّه

 "كان يمشى تحت العرش ويقول :

 خاطبني ربي وخاطبته" - بدعواه - ؛ 

يقول الشعراني :

 أنَّه مرَّ عليه شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر رضي الله عنه 

بمصر يوماً فقال في سرِّه :

 ما اتخد الله مِن وليٍّ جاهل ،

 ولو اتخذه لعلَّمه 

– يعني : 

على وجه الإنكار عليه –

  فقال له الفرغل : 

قف يا قاضي ، 

فوقف فمسكه ،

 وصار يضربه ويصفعه على وجهه ،

 ويقول : 

بل اتَّخذني وعلَّمني !!.

   هكذا يهينون العلماء 

ويرفعون مِن الخرافيين .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ودخل عليه 

– أي : الفرغل -

 بعض الرهبان 

فاشتهى عليه بطيخاً أصفر 

في غير أوانه فأتاه به ،

 وقال : 

وعزة ربي لم أجده إلا خلف "جبل قاف"

 – أين هو "جبل قاف" ؟ – .    
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :

 خطف التمساح بنت أحدهم ،

 فجاء وهو يبكي إلى الشيخ ،

 فقال له :

 اذهب إلى الموضع الذي خطفها منه 

ونادي بأعلى صوتك :

يا تمساح 

تعالَ كلِّم الفرغل ! 

فجاء التمساح مِن البحر 

وطلع كالمركب وهو ماشٍ 

والخلق بين يديه يميناً وشمالاً 

إلى أن وقف على باب الدار ،

 فأمر الشيخ رضي الله عنه الحدادَ 

بقلع جميع أسنانه !

 وأمره بنفضها مِن بطنه ،

فنفض البنتَ حيَّةً مدهوشة ،

 وأخذ على التمساح العهد

 أن لا يعود يخطف أحداً مِن بلده

 مادام يعيش ،

 ورجع التمساح 

ودموعُه تسيل 

حتى نزل البحر ! .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم ذكر ما كان يدَّعيه 

مِن أنَّه يمشي بين يدي الله تعالى

تحت العرش ،

 ويخاطبه ،

 وأنَّه كان يتكلم عن أخبار سائر الأقاليم

 مِن أطراف الأرض

 ...إلى أن آخره .

    هذا الفرغل والشمس الحنفي كانا زميلين

لابن حجر رحمه الله .

*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ونذكر ما ذكروه 

– وهي كثيرة جدّاً - 

مِن كرامات الشمس الحنفي :

    يقول ابن كتيلة : 

إنَّ محمَّداً الحنفي كان إذا صلى عن يمينه دائماً

أربعة روحانية 

وأربعة جسمانية 

لا يراهم إلا هو

 أو خواص أصحابه ،

قالوا :

 وقعت له ابنة صغيرة مِن موضعٍ عالٍ ،

 فظهر شخصٌ وتلقاها عن الأرض ،

 فقلنا له : 

مَن تكون ؟

 فقال : 

مِن الجنِّ مِن أصحاب الشيخ ،

 قد أخذ علينا العهد 

أن لا نضرَّ أحداً مِن أولاده

 إلى سابع بطنٍ ، 

فنحن لانخالف عهداً . 
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال :

 وكان سكان بحر النِّيل يطلعون إلى زيارته

 وهو في داره بـ"الروضة" ، 

والحاضرون ينظرون ،

قالت ابنته : فلانة ، ذكرها ،

 وزاروه مرة وعليهم الطيالسة والثياب النظيفة ،

 وصلوا معه صلاة المغرب ،

ثم نزلوا في البحر

بثيابهم ،

 فقلت :

 يا سيِّدي أما تبتل ثيابُهم مِن الماء ، 

فتبسَّم رضي الله عنه ،

 وقال : 

هؤلاء مسكنهم في البحر 

– يعني : 

             ما يستغرب – ، 

 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشمس الحنفي  لأحد تلاميذه : 

أما تسأل ،

 فلو سألتني شيئاً لم يكن عندي

 أجبتك 

مِن اللوح المحفوظ !!.

 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويذكرون عنه أيضاً :

 أنَّه كان يُقرئ الجان 

على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ،

 فاشتغل عنهم يوماً بأمر 

فأرسل صهره سيدي عمر

 فأقرأهم في بيت الشيخ ذلك اليوم ،

 وكان سيدي عمر يقول :

طلبت منِّي جنيَّة أن أتزوجها ، 

فشاورتُ سيدي محمد رضي الله عنه ،

 فقال :

هذا لا يجوز في مذهبِنا ،

 فعرض ذلك على ملكِهم 

حين نزلت معها تحت الأرض ،

 فقال الملك : 

لا أعترض على سيدي محمد فيما قال ،

 ثم قال الملك 

– أي : ملِك الجنّ - للوزير :

 صافِح صهرَ الشيخ 

باليد التي صافحتَ بها النَّبيَّ

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ليصافح بها سيدي محمد رضي الله عنه .    

  - بينه وبين وقت مصافحة النَّبيِّ 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمانمائة سنَة - 

ثم قال للجنيَّة :

 ردِّيني للموضع الذي جئتِ بي منه . 
 

*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول أيضاً الشمس الحنفي :

 إذا مات الوليُّ 

انقطع تصرفه في الكون

 مِن الإمداد .


وكما ذكرنا في أحوال القطب 

فهو الذي يعطي الزائر مِن المدد 

على قدر مقام المزود .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول :

 كنَّا نقرأ حزب سيِّدي ابن الحسن الشاذلي

 رضي الله عنه 

فكان بعض النَّاس يستطيله 

- يراه طويلاً - ،

 فألَّفتُ الحزب الذي بين أصحابى الآن ،

 وأخفيْتُه ولم أظهره حتى جاء الإذن

 مِن سيِّدي أبي الحسن الشاذلي أدباً معه

بعد ما مات 

- مثل عبد الحليم محمود الذي ألَّف كتاباً وقال :

استأذنتُ البدوي في تأليفه ! 
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشمس الحنفي :

 أنَّه قبل موته دعا الله 

أن يبتليَه بالقمل ، 

والنَّوم مع الكلاب ،

 والموت على قارعة الطريق ،

  قال :

 وحصل له ذلك قبل موته ،

 فتزايد عليه القمل 

حتى صار يمشي على فراشه ،

ودخل له كلب 

فنام معه على الفراش ليلتين 

– إلى أن يقول : 

- إنَّما تمنَّى ذلك ليكون له أسوة بالأنْبياء 

عليهم الصلاة والسلام 

الذين ماتوا بالجوع والقمل .... إلى آخره .


وهذا كذب على الأنبياء ، 

ما دعوا الله ذلك ،

وشرَّفهم الله 

عن أن يناموا ويموتوا 

والكلاب في أحضانهم .



*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وينقل عن الحنفي أيضاً 

قال : 

دخلتْ على الشيخ يوماً امرأة أمير ،

 فوجدت حوله نساء خاص تكبسه 

فأنكرت بقلبها عليه 

– أي : أن المرأة أجنبية وتكبس رجله - ،

 فلحظها الشيخ بعينه ، 

وقال لها :

 انظري ،

 فنظرت فوجدت وجوههن عظاماً تلوح

 والصديد خارج مِن أفواهن ومناخرهن

 كأنهن خرجن مِن القبور 

- يعني : 

النساء اللاتي عنده -

 فقال لها :

 والله ما أنظر دائماً إلى الأجنبيات 

إلا على هذه الحال ،

 ثم قال لمنكرته :

 إنَّ فيك ثلاث علامات ، 

علامة تحت إبطك ، 

وعلامة في فخذك ، 

وعلامة في صدرك ، 

فقالت : صدقت والله ! 

إنَّ زوجي لم يعرف هذه العلامات

إلى الآن ! 

واستغفرتْ   وتابتْ ! . 
 

*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومما يقول عنه 

هذا أيضاً :

 أنَّه كان يتطور في بعض الأحيان

 حتى يملأ الخلوة بجميع أركانِها

ثم يصغر قليلاً قليلاً 

حتى يعود لحالته المعهودة ! 

قال : 

ولما علم النَّاس بذلك 

سدَّ الطاق التي كانت تُشرف على الخلوة 

رضي الله عنه !

 قال :

 وكان إذا تغيب من شخصٍ 

يتمزق كلَّ ممزق 

ولو كان مستنداً لأكبر الأولياء 

لا يقدر أن يدفع عنه شيئاً من البلاء . 


– لاحظوا 

كل تلميذ يستند لوليٍّ !! 

فالحنفي يقولون :

 إنَّه مِن قوَّته يقضي على عدوه 

مهما كان مستنداً إليه مِن الأولياء - .

 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

كما وقع لابن التمَّار وغيره ، 

فإنَّه أغلظ عليه الشيخ في شفاعة ،

 وكان مستنداً للشيخ البسطامي ،

 فقال سيدي محمد : 

مزقنا ابن التمار كلَّ ممزق 

ولو كان معه ألف بسطامي !

 ثم أرسل السلطان فهدم دار ابن التمار

 فهي خراب إلى الآن .


كل واحد يعبد وليّاً معيَّناً 

ويستغيث به ، 

ويستنجد به .
 
*===============*




*داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي
*
http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيضاً :

 الحنفي يقول :

 إنَّه اختلى سبع سنين 

تحت الأرض في الخلوة 

حتى فُتح عليه ! 

قال أبو العباس : 

وكنتُ إذا جئتُ وهو في الخلوة 

أقف على بابها 

فإن قال لي ادخل دخلت ،

 وإنْ سكتَ رجعتُ ، 

فدخلتُ يوماً عليه بلا استئذان

 فوقع بصري على أسدٍ عظيمٍ فغشيَ عليَّ ،

 فلما أفقتُ خرجتُ 

واستغفرتُ الله تعالى مِن الدخول عليه بلا إذن .


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال الشيخ – وهو أبو العباس - :

 ولم يخرج الشيخ – أي : الحنفي - 

مِن الخلوة حتى سمع هاتفاً يقول :

 يا محمَّد !

 اخرج انفع النَّاس ثلاث مرات ، 

وقال له في الثالثة :

 إن لم تخرج وإلا هيه ،

 فقال الشيخ :

 فما بعد هيه إلاَّ القطيعة ،

 قال الشيخ :

 فقمتُ ، وخرجتُ إلى الزاوية 

فرأيتُ على الفسقية جماعة يتوضأون ، 

فمنهم مَن على رأسه عمامة صفراء ،

 ومنهم زرقاء ،

 ومنهم مَن وجهه وجه قرد ، 

ومِنهم مَن وجهه وجه خنـزير ،

 ومنهم وجه كالقمر ، 

فعلمتُ أنَّ الله أطلعني 

على عواقب أمور هؤلاء النَّاس ،

 فرجعتُ إلى خلفي 

وتوجهت إلى الله تعالى

 فستر عني ما كُشف لي مِن أحوال الناس .
 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أيضاً :

الحنفي يقول : 

كان أهل المغرب يرسلون 

يأخذون مِن تراب زاويته 

ويجعلونه في أوراق المصاحف ، 

وكان أهل الروم يكتبون اسمه على أبواب دورهم  

يتبركون به .
 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكانت رجال الطيران في الهواء

 تأتي إليه فيعلمهم الأدب ،

 ثمَّ يطيرون في الهواء 

والنَّاس ينظرون إليهم حتى يغيبوا ،


 وكان رضي الله عنه يزور سكان البحر 

فكان يدخل البحر بثيابه 

فيمكث ساعة طويلة 

ثم يخرج ولم تبتل ثيابه .
 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن أخبار هذا الحنفي 

أنَّه كان إذا زار القرافة 

– أي : المقبرة - 

سلَّم على أصحاب القبور 

فيردُّون عليه السلام 

بصوت يسمعه مَن معه .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ودخل يوماً إلى الحمام مع فقرائه

 فأخذ الماء من الحوض ورشَّه على أصحابه

 وقال :

 النَّار التي يعذب الله بها العصاة 

مِن أمَّة محمَّد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

مثل هذا الماء في سخونته 

- فقط مثل هذا الماء !! - ،

 قال : 

ففرح الفقراء بذلك 

- يعنى تلاميذه - .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وآخر شيءٍ :

 لما جاءت وفاته ، 

قال في مرض موته :

 مَن كانت له حاجة 

فليأت إلى قبري ، 

ويطلب حاجته ، 

أقضِها له ، 

فإنَّ ما بيني وبينكم غير ذراع مِن تراب ،

 فكلُّ رجلٍ يحجبه عن أصحابه 

ذراع مِن تراب 

فليس برجُل .


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن أوليائهم المدعو الشويمى ،

 يقول الشعراني : 

جاء مرةً شخصٌ يحمِّله حمْلة 

- والحملة هي الحاجة – 

هذه الحملة هي إمراة يحبها 

ويريد أن يتزوجها وهي تأبى ،

 فقال له :

 ادخل هذه الخلوة واشتغل باسمها

– أي : ردِّد اسمها -

 فدخل واشتغل باسمها ليلاً نهاراً

 فجاءته المرأة برِجليها إلى الخلوة ! 

– انظروا السحر ، 

وانظروا كيف يجمع المرأة

بمن لا يجوز – 

وقالت له : 

افتح لي أنا فلانة ،

 فزهد فيها ، 

وقال : 

إن كان الأمر كذلك فاشتغالي بالله أولى ، 

فاشتغل باسم الله تعالى ، 

ففتح عليه 

في خامس يوم رضي الله عنه .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكان الشويمي رضي الله عنه

 يدخل بيت الشيخ يحس بيده على النِّساء ،

 فكانوا يشكونه لسيدي مدين رضي الله عنه ،

 فيقول حصل لكم الخير

فلا تتشوشوا !! . 
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الشويمي كان رفيقاً لمدين الأشموني ،

 وكان يدخل ويضع يده على عورات النساء ،

 فيغضبن ويشكون للشيخ فيقول :

 لا تتشوشوا ! 

وكثير من مثل هذه الكرامات

آثرتُ أن لا أذكره حياءً منكم ،

 وممن يقرأ ،

 وإلا فهذا عندهم كثير :

 يضع يده على عورات النساء،

وعلى عورات الرجال .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وهذا الأشمونى ،

 خرج رجل فقير يوماً مِن الزاوية ،

 فرآى جرةَ خمرٍ مع إنسان فكسرها،

 فبلغ الشيخ رضي الله عنه ذلك 

فأخرجه من الزاوية 

وقال :

 ما أخرجته لأجل إزالة المنكر ، 

وإنَّما هو لإطلاق بصره حتى رأى المنكر ؛

 لأنَّ الفقير لا يجاوز بصرُه 

موضع قدميه 

فعاقبه على ذلك ! .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن كبار أوليائهم المدعو :

أبوبكر الدقدوسي ، 

ينقل الشعراني عن أحد تلاميذه حج معه ،

 وكان الشيخ يقترض طول الطريق 

الألف دينار فما دونها على يدي ،

 فإذا طلبني المال أجيءُ به إليه فأخبره ،

 فيقول : 

عُدَّ لك مِن هذه الحجارة ، 

- يقول :

خُذ هذه الحجارة وعُدَّ على قدر الدَّيْن !! -

 قال :

 وكنتُ أعُدُّ الألف والمائة ، 

والأربعين ، 

والثلاثين 

فأعطيها الرجل 

فيجدها دنانير ! 

   وهذا كثير جدّاً ، 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومنهم : 

المدعو أحمد الزاهر ،

 وآخر : 

الذي يقول إنَّه كان يطرح الحجارة 

فتُحوَّل إلى ذهب ، 

ينقلون هذا عن كثيرٍ مِن أتباعهم ،

 ولاشك أنَّه مِن السحر

كغيره مِن كراماتهم .




*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول : 

وكان له صاحب 

يبيع الحشيش

 بـ"باب اللوق" ، 

فكان الشيخ رضي الله عنه 

يرسل إليه أصحابَ الحوائج

فيقضيها لهم ،

 فقال له أحد تلاميذه عن ذلك 

– يعني : 

كيف تفعل هذا مع الحشاشين ؟ -

 فقال له :

 يا ولدي ليس هذا مِن أهل المعاصي ،

 إنَّما هو جالس يُتَوِّب النَّاس 

في صورة بيع الحشيش ،

 فكل مَن اشترى منه

 لا يعود يبلعها أبداً . 
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويقول عن الشيخ أبي بكر

 أن تلميذه لما حج معه 

يقول سألته أن يجمعني على القطب فقال :

 إجلس ها هنا ،

 فمضى فغاب عنِّي ساعة 

ثم حصل عندي ثِقَل في رأسي ،

 فلم أتمالك أحملها حتى لصقت لحيتي بعانتي !

 فجلسا يتحدثان عندي 

-  أي : الشيخ  والقطب - 

 بين زمزم والمقام ساعة ، 

وكان مِن جملة ما سمعتُ مِن القطب يقول :

 آنَستَنا يا عثمان ،

 حلَّت علينا البركة ،

 ثمَّ قال لشيخي :

 توصَّى به فإنَّه يجيءُ منه ،

 ثم قرأ سورة الفاتحة وسورة قريش ،

 ودعيا ، وانصرفا ، 

ثم رجع سيدي أبو بكر رضي الله عنه ، 

فقال :

 ارفع رأسَك ،

 قلت : 

لا أستطيع ،

فصار يمرخني 

ورقبتي تلين شيئاً فشيئاً ،

 حتى رجعتْ لما كانت عليه ،

 فقال : يا عثمان هذا حالك وأنت ما رأيتَه ،

فكيف لو رأيتَه ،

 فمن ثَمَّ كان سيدي عثمان رضي الله عنه

 - كما يقول الشعراني – 

لا يريد إلا الانصراف عن جليسه 

حتى يقرأ سورة الفاتحة ، ولإيلاف قريش ؛

 لأنَّه سمع القطب قرأها قبل أن ينصرف .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو حسين الجاكي ،

 مِن كراماته ،

 قال : 

عقدوا له مجلساً عند السلطان

 ليمنعوه مِن الوعظ وقالوا :

 إنَّه يلحن ،

 فأمر السلطان بمنعه ،

فشكا ذلك لشيخه الشيخ أيوب ،

 قال :

 فبينما السلطان في بيت الخلاء ،

 إذ خرج له الشيخ أيوب مِن الحائط 

والمكنسة على كتفه

 في صورة أسدٍ عظيم 

وفتح فمه يريد أن يبلع السلطان ،

 فارتعب السلطان ووقع مغشيّاً عليه ،

 فلمَّا أفاق قال له :

 أرسل للشيخ حسين يعظ 

وإلا أهلكتك،

 ثم دخل مِن الحائط .



*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ووليُّهم المدعو : 
حسن التستري ، 

يقولون :

 إنَّ الوزير سدَّ زاويته – أقفلها - ،

 فقال الشيخ :

 مَن سدَّ هذا الباب ؟ 

فقالوا :

 الوزير فلان بأمر السلطان ،

 فقال :

نَحن نسدُّ أبواب بدنه وطيقانه ،

 فعمي الوزير ، 

وطرش ،

 وخرس ،

وانسدَّ أنفُه عن خروج النَّفَس ، 

وانسدَّ قُبُلُه ودُبُرُه عن البول والغائط ،

فمات الوزير في الحال ، 

فبلغ ذلك السلطان فنزل إليه ،

 وصالحه ، 

وفتح له الباب .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عبدالرحيم القَناوي ، 

يقول : 

نزل يوماً في حلقته شبحٌ مِن الجوِّ

 لا يدري الحاضرون   ما هو ،

 فأطرق الشيخ ساعةً 

ثم ارتفع الشبحُ إلى السماء ،

 فسألوه عنه فقال : 

هذا ملَكٌ وقعت منه هفوةٌ 

فسقط علينا يستشفع بنا ، 

فقبِل الله شفاعتَنا فيه

 فارتفع .



*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال : 

وكان الشيخ إذا شاوره إنسانٌ في شيءٍ يقول :

 أمهلني حتى

 أستأذن لك فيه جبريل 

عليه السلام ، 

فيمهله ساعة ، 

ثم يقول له 

إفعل أو لا تفعل

على حسب ما يقول جبريل .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أما المدعو علي الخواص : 

فينقل عنه 

أنَّ محمد بن هارون مِن أوليائهم

 - وهناك خلاف بين هذه الوليَّيْن -

سلبه حالَه مرة صبيٌّ  القرَّاد 

أحد الأولياء الآخرين ؛ 

وذلك أنَّه كان إذا خرج مِن صلاة الجمعة

 تبعه أهل المدينة يشيِّعونه إلى داره 

فمرَّ بصبيِّ القرَّاد

 وهو جالس تحت حائطه 

يفلي خلقته مِن القمل ، 

وهو مادٌّ رجليه ، 

فخطر في سرِّ الشيخ

 أنَّ هذا قليل الأدب

 يمد رجليه ومثْلي مارٌّ عليه ،

فسُلب لوقته ،

وفرَّت النَّاس عنه ، 
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فرجع فلم يجد الصبيَّ ، 

فدار عليه في البلاد

 إلى أن وجده في "رميلة" بمصر

 فلمَّا نظر القَرَّاد الكبير إليه 

وهو واقف وقد فرغوا ،

 قال له :

 تعالَ يا سيدي الشيخ ،

 مثلك يخطر في خاطره 

أنَّ له مقاماً أوقدْراً ؟ 

هذا الصبيُّ سلبكَ حالك

- القراد يقول :

 الصبيُّ  سلب الشيخ حالَه -

 أي : إيمانه –

فله أن يمد رجله بحضرتك 

لكونه أقرب إلى الله منك ، 

فقال : 

التوبة ، 
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فأرسله إلى "سنهور" المدينة 

إلى الحائط الذي كان يفلي ثوبه عندها ، 

وقال : 

نادِ السحليَّة التي هناك في الشق ،- 

يعني :

الوزغ التي في الشق عند الحائط - 

وقل لها :

 إنَّ قزمان طاب خاطره عليَّ

فردي عليَّ حالي ،

 فخرجتْ ، 

ونفختْ في وجهه ،

 فردَّ الله عليه حاله 

– أي : 

ردَّ الله  إيمانَه 

لما نفختْ عليه هذه السحلية ! - .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

علي البقَّـال ، 

يقولون :

 مِن كراماته :

 أنَّ ابن الفارض مرَّ به 

فرآه يتوضأ وضوءاً غير مرتب

 وهو لا يعرفه ،

 فقال له :

 أنتَ في هذا السنِّ في دار الإسلام 

وتتوضأ وضوءاً باطلاً ؟ 

فنظر إليه وقال :

لم أتوضأ إلاَّ وضوءاً مرتَّباً 

لكنَّك لا تبصر ،

 ولو أبصرت أبصرت هكذا ،

 وأخذ بيده فأراه الكعبة ،

 فأكبَّ ابنُ الفارض

على أقدامه يستغفر .



*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

المدعو علي البحيري ،

 قال المنَّاوي : 

أخبرني صاحبُنا زين الدِّين العلاف 

أنَّه جلس مرة فطأطأ رأسَه ، 

وتمرَّغ على التراب ، 

وقال :

 أستغفر الله ،

 وكرَّر ذلك وبكى !! 

فسأله عن ذلك ، 

فقال : 

حكَّت رأسي

 في ساق العرش 

في هذا الوقت .



*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

علي بن الهيتي ،

 يقولون : 

مِن كراماته 

أنَّه حضر هو وجماعة مِن المشايخ والفقهاء ،

 عملوا سماعاً 

– يعني : حضرة -

 فأخذ المشايخ بحظِّهم مِن الرقص والغناء ،

 وأنكرت الفقهاء ببواطنهم

 فطاف عليهم الشيخ علي بن الهيتي 

- ما أظهروا 
في الباطن فقط ! -

 فكان كلَّما قابل رجلاً نظر إليه

 فيفقد جميع معلومه حتى مِن القرآن !

 وانصرفوا ومكثوا كذلك شهراً 

ثم أتوا واستغفروا 

وقبَّلوا رجليْه .



*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

يقول الشعراني في "العهود" ،

 حكى له أحدُهم 

أنَّ والده سراج الدِّين البلقيني قال :

 مرَّ يوماً في "باب اللوق" ، 

فوجد هناك زحمة ، 

فقال : 
ما هذه الزحمة ؟

 فقالوا : 

شخصٌ مِن أولياء الله 

يبيع الحشيش ! 

- وليٌّ يبيع الحشيش ؟! -

 فقال :

 كيف يكون شخص حشاش 

مِن أولياء الله ؟

 إنما هو مِن الحرافيش ، ثم ولَّى ، 

فسُلب الشيخ جميعَ ما معه

حتى الفاتحة .

قال :

 فمنذ ذلك اليوم 

ما أنكر الشيخ البلقيني 

على أحدٍ مِن أرباب الأحوال ! .

كما قلنا 
هذا هو الإرهاب الذي يضعونه .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

صدر الدين القونوي الرومي 

الذي ذكره شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميَّة في كتبه مراراً ،

 كان تلميذ ابن عربي ،

 قال المناوي : 

حكى عن نفسه أنَّه قال :

 اجتهد شيخي العارف ابن عربى 

أن يشرِّفني ويوصلني إلى المرتبة التي يتجلى فيها الحق تعالى 

للطالب بالتجليات البرقيِّة 

في حياته فما أمكنه

 – يعني :

في حياة ابن عربي - 

فزرتُ قبره بعد موته ،

 ورجعتُ ، 

فبينا أنا أمشي في الفضاء 

عند "طرسوس" في يوم صائف ، 

والزهور يحركها نسيم الصبا

 فنظرت إليها ،

 وتفكرت في قدرة الله تعالى وكبريائه وجلاله ،

 فشرفني حبُّ الرحمن 

حتى كدت أغيب عن الأكوان ، 

 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فتمثَّل لي روح الشيخ ابن عربى 

في أحسن صورة

 كأنَّه نورٌ صَرف ،

 فقال : يا محتار ! 

انظر إليَّ ، 

وإذا الحقُّ جلَّ وعلا تجلَّى لي 

بالتجلِّي البرقي مِن الشرف الذاتي 

فغبتُ عنِّي به فيه 

على قدر لمح البصر ،

 ثمَّ أفقتُ حالاً 

وإذا بالشيخ الأكبر بين يدي 

فسلم سلام المواصلة بعد الفرقة

وعانقني معانقة شديدة ، 

وقال : 

الحمد لله 

الذي رفع الحجاب 

وواصل الأحباب .


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومِن أكابر مَن أحيا طريقةَ ابنِ عربى ومذهبه

 في وحدة الوجود 

المدعو يوسف الكوراني الملقب "العجمي" ،

 تحدث عنه الشعراني ، 

فقال - ضمن ترجمته - :

 لما ورد عليه وارد الحق

 بالسفر مِن أرض العجم إلى مصر ،

 فلم يلتفت إليه ، 

فورد ثانياً – وارد في قلبه - 

فلم يلتفت اليه ،

 فورد ثالثاً ،

 فقال :

 اللهمَّ إن كان هذا واردَ صدقٍ

 فاقلب لي عينَ هذا النَّهر لبناً 

حتى أشرب منه في قصعتي هذه ! 

فانقلبَ النَّهر لبناً 

وشرب منه ثم ذهب إلى  مصر .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وله حكاياتٌ كثيرةٌ ننقل منها فقط واحدة ،

 لتَعلموا حقيقة هؤلاء القوم 

- ومعهم ابن عربى وأمثاله –

 يقول :

 كان رضي الله عنه إذا خرج مِن الخلوة 

يخرج وعيناه كأنَّهما قطعة جمرٍ تتوقد ،

 فكلُّ مَن وقع نظره عليه ا

نقلبت عينُه ذهباً خالصاً ،

 ولقد وقع بصره يوماً على كلبٍ 

فانقادت إليه جميع الكلاب

 إن وقف : وقفوا ،

 وإن مشى : مشوا !! 

فأعلموا الشيخ بذلك ،

 فأرسل خلف الكلب وقال : 

 " اخسأ " ! 

فرجعت عليه الكلاب تعضه 

حتى هرب منها .
 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ووقع له مرةً أخرى 

أنَّه خرج مِن خلوة الأربعين

 فوقع بصره على كلبٍ 

فانقادت له جميع الكلاب ،

 وصار النَّاس يهرعون إليه 

في قضاء حوائجهم ، 

فلمَّا مرض ذلك الكلب

 اجتمع حوله الكلاب يبكون ! 

ويظهرون الحزن عليه ! 

فلمَّا مات أظهروا البكاء والعويل 

وألهم الله تعالى بعض النَّاس فدفنوه ،

 فكانت الكلاب تزور قبره حتى ماتوا !! .

يقول الشعراني :

 فهذه نظرة إلى كلبٍ فَعلت ما فعلت 

فكيف لو وقعت على     إنسان ؟!
 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وحكاياتهم عن الكلاب 

وأنَّها من الأولياء كثيرة ،

 منها :

 واحد اسمه "علي صاحب البقرة" ،

 يقول النبهانى :

 كان له بقرة يحرث عليها

 فأراد أن يحلبها في بعض الأيام ،

 فقالت له :

 يا شيخ علي إمَّا حليب ، 

وإما حراثة 

فأتى بِها فاستنْطقها عند أهل القـريـة ،

 فقالت مثل المقالة الأولى ،

 فقال لها : 

اذهبي فلا حليب ولا حراثة ،

 ثم سقط ميِّتاً ، 

وسقطت هي أيضاً ، 

فدفنا في محلٍ واحدٍ ، 

وقبرُهما مقصود للزيارة ،

 وقد زرناهما في غير هذه المرة

 مع زمرة مِن الإخوان، 

وحصل لنا الحظ التام ،

 وذكرنا الله تعالى عندهما 

برهة مِن الزمان !
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال سفر : 

يعني الشيخ والبقرة ،

 فمِن أوليائهم الكلاب 

ومن أوليائهم الأبقار .

 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مِن كرامات ما يسمُّونه 

علي بن أحمد الجعبري :

 أنَّه كان إذا جاء ليدخل باباً فوجده مغلقاً 

دخله مِن شقوقه 

التي لا تسع نملة .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قال النَّبهاني : 

ومرَّ يوماً بالشارع بدارٍ 

وإذا هو بامرأة جميلة ، 

فوقف زماناً ، ثم صاح ، 

وإذا بها نزلت ، 

وأتت بالشهادتين ، 

وكانت نصرانية !

 فقال لمن معه :

 نظرتُ إلى هذا الجمال الباهر ،

 فقال :

 أنقذني مِن هذا الكفر الظاهر ، 

فتوجهتُ فأسلمتْ .


يعني :

النَّظر إلى المحرمات ، 

أو كشف العورات لا إشكال ! 

فهو كثير جدّاً ، 

 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ننقل  واحدة منها :

   المدعو علي الكردي مِن أوليائهم ،

 أنَّ سهروردي لما جاء إلى دمشق قال :

 أريد أن أزور علي الكردي ، 

فقال له الناس :

 يا مولانا لا تفعل أنت إمام الوجود ، 

وهذا رجل   لا يصلِّي 

ويمشي مكشوف العورة أكثر أوقاته 

– لاحظوا هذا الولي لا يصلِّي ، 

ويمشي أكثر أوقاته وهو مكشوف العورة – 

 قال :

 لا بدَّ مِن ذلك ،

 فساعة دخوله مِن الباب 

خرج الشيخ علي من دمشق ...

 فلم يدخلها بعد ذلك ،

 فقالوا للشيخ السهروردي : 

هو في الجبَّانة ،

 فركب بغلته ، 

ودخل يمشي إليه ،

 فلمَّا رآه علي الكردي قد قرب منه 

كشف عورته ، 

فقال الشيخ شهاب الدين : 

ما هذا شيءٌ يصدُّنا عنك

 وها نحن ضيفك .

- يعني : 

مهما كشفت لا يصدُّنا - .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وسأنقل ما ذكره صاحب

  "المشرع الروي في فضائل آل با علوي"

 عن بعض العارفين ،

 قال : أقمتُ بمكة المشرفة سنين ، 

وكنتُ أجد في المسجد الحرام أنساً جسيماً ،

 وتجليّاً عظيماً،

 فلمَّا وصلت "تريم" 

ودخلت مسجد آل با علوي 

وجدتُ ذلك الأنس والتجلِّي ، 

وكذا وجدته في مسجد عمر المحضار ، 

ومسجد محمد بن حسن جمل الليل 

– يعني :

يشبِّه هذه المساجد بالحرم ، 

وأغرب مِن هذا 

أنَّ اللَّجنة التي يرأسها الشاطري 

  - مِن أهل جدة -

  والتي طبعت الكتاب 

أنَّها حذفت بعد هذا كرامة مِن الكرامات ، 

ولم أتمكن مِن الرجوع للطبعة القديمة 

التي لا حذف فيها .
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بقي أمر آخر عند الصوفية نتكلم عنه 

وهو جهاد الصوفية 

 كيف يجاهدون ؟

 يمكن أنَّ أحداً يقول لا يجاهد الصوفيَّة ؟ 

وأجيب :

 بلى ، 

هم يقولون :

نحن نجاهد ، 

وسأقرأ لكم الآن 

عن أحدِ أئمَّتهم 

كيف جاهـد .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

واحـد منهم اسمه

 محمد بن الشيخ أبي بكر العردوك ،

 يقول النَّبهانى : 

تأهب الشيخ محمد وتحزَّم ،

 وأخذ عامود خيمته ،

 وجعل يقاتل في الهواء 

غائب العقل ظاهراً ! 

والجماعة حوله يعلمون أنه في مهمَّ 

وبقي إلى مثل ذلك الوقت مِن نهارِ الخميس تاليه 

ثم استلقى كالميت ،

 وكُلُّ ما عليه مع بدنه ، وعاموده : 

ملطخ بالدماء ، 

ثم أفاق بعد ساعة والجماعة حوله يبكون ،

فقبَّلوا يديه ورجليه ،

 وسألوه عمَّا جرى ،

 فأخبرهم بأنَّه

قاتل خفر التتار ، 

وقتل كبيرهم 

وأنَّهم في هذا اليوم ينكسرون ،

 وانكسر التتار 

بأرض "حمص" يوم     الخميس .


قال سفر : 

الشيخ حاربَهم 

وهو قاعد 

يضارب في الهواء .

 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وشيخ آخر اسمه الشيخ برق ،

 قال النَّبهاني : 

روينا أنَّ قاضي دمشق 

مرَّ يوماً راكباً بمكان بدمشق

 فنظر إليه الشيخ برق قائماً ،

 وبين يديه جبَّة غليظة ،

 وهو يضربه بخشبة غليظة ، 

والدم يرتفع مِن ذلك المضروب في الهواء ،

 ويرشرش ماحوله 

- ماحول الشيخ - 

والشيخ منـزعج ، يصيح مرة ، 

ويهيم مرة ،

 ويصير كالسكران 

إلى أن أفاق الشيخ ورجع إلى حكم الظاهر ،

 فسأله ما الخبر ؟ 

فقال :

 حضرتُ الساعةَ وقعة المنصورة ،

 وكان جميع ما يرى 

مِن الضرب وظهور الدماء مِن تلك الوقعة ،

 وقد نصرتُ المسلمين 

وخذلت الكافرين .


قال سفر : 

الشيخ هو الذي فعل ذلك 

وهو في دمشق يضرب الجبَّة .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بقي أن نقول :

 إنَّ الكرامات هذه كثيرةٌ جدّاً 

لا نستطيع أن نأتي بِها جميعاً ، 

وكلها شركيَّات كما سمعتم ،

 وخرافات وضلالات ،

 وكلُّها أوهام 

وبعضها أو كثير منها 

يخرجُ صاحبَه مِن الملَّة بمجرد اعتقاده ، 

ولن نستطيع أن نأتي بها جميعاً ، 

وإنَّما ذكرتُ ما ذكرتُ منها 

 لإعطاء فكرة عامَّة ،

 فكرة موجزة عن هذا الدين ،

 عن خلوته ، 

وعن  شيخه ، 

ثم عن كراماتهم ،

 وعن مجاهداتهم كما سبق .


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذه هي أركان الطريق عندهم ،

 هذا هو دين هؤلاء القوم ، 

وهذه هي عقيدتهم ، 

فمن خُدع بكتاب "الرد المحكم المنيع"

 الذي ألَّفه الرفاعي ،

 أو مَن خُدع بكتاب 
 "التحذير مِن الاغترار بما جاء في كتاب الحوار" 

الذي ألَّفه المغربيَّان عبد الحيِّ وعبد الكريم ،

 ومَن خُدع بكتاب "إعلام النَّبيل" 

الذي ألَّفه راشد بن إبراهيم المريخي البحريني ،

 ومَن خدع بأيِّ كتابٍ مِن كُتب هؤلاء القوم

 أو بأيِّ دعوةٍ مِن دعواتِهم ،

 أو بأيِّ فكرة مِن    أفكارهم :

فليعلم أن 

هذه هي أصولهم ، 
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لا يغرنَّه 

ما يذكرونه في هذه الكتب 

مِن أنَّ الخلاف بيننا وبينهم في "المولد" ، 

أو في بعض الفرعيَّات ، 

أو في بعض القضايا التي لا تثير إشكالاً ،

ويا ليت أننا نتعاون على الشيوعيَّة ،

 نتعاون على أعداء الاسلام ، 

ونترك هذه البدع كما يقولون

 أبداً ، 

هذه هي عقيدتهم،

وكلٌّ منهم آخذٌ منها بحظ ، 

من لم يأخذها كلها

 فله حظ منها 

بقدر ما يأخذ .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

أمَّا الاتباع ، 

وأمَّا المخدوعون 

فإليهم نوجِّه هذا الكلام ، 

وأرجو منكم أن توجهوه إليهم ،

أيها الإخوة : 

اعرفوا عقيدة هؤلاء القوم 

واعلموها 

ثم بعد ذلك فكِّروا !

 هل تنفعكم هذه العقيدة عند الله ؟ 

هل تتفقهذه العقيدة 

مع كتاب الله

 وسنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

أم لا ؟ 
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا هو موضع الخلاف أيها الإخوة 

الذي يجب أن نعلمه جميعاً .

   أمَّا دعواهم هم أنَّهم يكرهون الخلاف ، 

وما يكتبه هؤلاء 

مِن قولهم أنَّنا لو نترك هذه الخلافات 

ونتفق على الأمور المجمع عليها 

ونتعاون عليها 

مثل محاربة الشيوعيَّة أو اليهوديَّة 

وما إلى ذلك ، 

فنقول لهم :

مَن الذي بعث الخلاف ، 

ومَن الذي أثار المشكلة ؟ 

ومَن الذي فرَّق الجماعة

إلا هذا الدين المحدَث 

الذي جئتم به ؟ 

وإلا هذه الضلالات التي أتيتم بها ؟ 

 
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مَن الذي فرَّق جماعة المسلمين 

إلا البدع والضلالات ؟ 

مَن الذي يقيم الموالد بين الحين والحين 

ويدعو إلى البدعة علانية ،

 ويثير أحقاد العوام والجهلة على العلماء

 الذين ينكرون هذا المولد ؟

من هم ؟ 
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذه القاعدة :

نحن نطالبكم بها ،

 نقول لكم :

 إنَّنا مختلفون معكم في الموالد ،

 مختلفون معكم في كل البدع

 المخالفة للكتاب والسنَّة ،

فلماذا لا تتركونَها 

وتأتون إلى مواضع الاتفاق 

التي نتفق وإياكم عليها ، 

فنتعاون على حربِها ، 

نتعاون على حرب الربا والتبرج 

والعلمانية التي بدأت تأكل الأخضر واليابس والهشيم 

في مجتمعنا ؟ 

الانحلال الخلقى الذي بدأ يتفشى ؟

 الأفكار الغربية الوافدة 
التي تظهر في الصحف والكتب 

وفي كل مكان ؟ 

لماذا لا تتعاونون معنا 

على هذه التي أنتم متفقون عليها ،

 وتتركون البدع 

التي نختلف فيها نحن وإياكم ؟

 هذه القاعدة نحن نقولها لكم ،

 نحن نطالبكم بها ، 

ولا تطالبوننا أنتم بها .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنَّه الباطل ، 

هكذا الباطل دائماً يتخفى 

الذي لديه ذهب مغشوش 

لا يمكن أن يبيعه في سوق الذهب ، 

وإنَّما يذهب به إلى البوادي ،

 يذهب به إلى أطراف البلاد 

فيبيعه على الجهلة .

   وهؤلاء القوم

لو أنَّهم على الحقِّ

فلماذا يتخفون به عن العلماء ،

 وعن النَّاس .
 

*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فهذا المدعو محمَّد علوي مالكي 

هذا الذي يقيم في مصر 

محتجب عن البشر جميعاً ،

لماذا يحتجب 

إذا كان على الحق ؟

 لماذا لا يقيم في القاهرة ويعلن دعوته 

ما دامت هي الحق ؟ 

والمالكي لماذا لا يُظهر دعوتَه 

في مكة ؟

ولماذا لا يناظر 

عليها العلماء حتى لو أوذي ؟

 فأصحاب الدعوات الحق 

يتحمَّلون الأذى مِن أجلها 

ما دامت حقّاً.


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

لكن لأنَّهم هم أول مَن يعلم 

بطلان دعوتِهم 

وكذبِها ، 

وهم أول مَن يعلم

ضلالها ،

 لذلك لا يريدون 

أن يُظهروها أمام الملأ

إلاَّ في الأقطار النائية 

مِن العالم الإسلامي ، 

ويُؤثرون المجد والشهرة ،

 ويُؤثرون أكل السُّحت على الحق 

كمَا فعل أحبار اليهود ،

 وكما يفعل علماء الرافضة وآياتهم ،

 فهم يؤثرون ذلك على الحق ،

 وإلا فهم يعلمون الأدلة ،

 ويعلمون أنَّ أدلتهم باطلة ، 

ويعلمون ما في المولد مِن الشرك ، 

وإن طنطنوا وجعجعوا ، 

وقالوا ليس فيه شرك 
 


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فكلمة أخيرة أقولها لكم ،

 وقولوها لكل واحدٍ 

مِن أتباع المالكي أو غيره ، 

ولكلِّ محبِّ حقٍّ 

مِن المخدوع بهذا الدِّين ،

أعني دين التصوف :

 لا تنظروا إلى أتباع هذا الرجل وأمثاله ،

 لا تنظروا إلى عقيدة التوحيد 

على أنَّها عقيدة أهل نجد ، 

أو أهل الشام ، 

اتركوا النَّعرة الجاهلية ،

 وعودوا إلى

الكتاب والسنَّة ،

 وانظروا إلى مَن يتبع الدليل،

 ومَن يتَّبع الكتاب والسنَّة ، 

ومَن يتَّبع الحق ، 

فكونوا معه ، 


والحمد لله رب العالمين.


أ . هـ 

باختصار وتصرف يسير


*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرد على الخرافيين

[ محمد علوي مالكي ]


الشيخ الدكتور 
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي 
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء


http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...&contentid=680


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=537

===========*
 
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الفوائد المستخلصة


* لا يصح نسب الرفاعي والشاذلي إلى آل البيت

  * استفاد الصوفية من الشيعة التستر بالنسب الشريف

  * الزنادقة هم الذين أدخلوا الصوفية في الإسلام 
باسم  الزهد والتعبد والتصوف

  * أساس كلمة الصوفية غير إسلامي وغير عربي

  * أول من أسس التصوف هم الشيعة

  * يبدأ الإنسان عند الصوفية مريداً ثم سالكاً ثم واصلاً إلى الحقيقة

  * التصوف دين مستقل عن الإسلام
 ومن داخله فالإسلام برئ منه

  * بطلان ادعاء الصوفية في تلقيهم العلم عن الله مباشرة

  * يريد الصوفية من إثبات علم الغيب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إثباتها للأولياء بناءً على قاعدتهم الخبيثة
" كل ما ثبت للنبي معجزة فهو للولي كرامة "

  *من عبد الله بالخوف وحده فهو حروري 
ومن عبد الله بالحب وحده فهو زنديق 
ومن عبده بالرجاء وحده فهو مرجئ 
ومن عبده بالخوف والرجاء والحب فهو السني

  * الصوفية لا تؤمن بالنقل ولا بالعقل 
وإنما تؤمن بالذوق والكشف والوجد

  * من عقائد الصوفية الراسخة أنهم يرون الله في المنام
 ويرون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في اليقظة والمنام

  * أدرك المتآمرون على الإسلام 
بأن نجاح هدم الإسلام يمكن أن يكون 
عن طريق تدفق العواطف لحب علي رضي الله عنه

  * قُتل الحلاج بتهمة الزندقة 
بعد أن أفتى بكفره كثير من علماء المسلمين
 بناءً على مقالاته الكفرية الشنيعة

  * إن أول من أسس المولد هم العبيديون الزنادقة الباطنية

  * تستقي الصوفية دينها من معين الثيوصوفية
 والأفكار الفلسفية الوثنية 
والخرافات النصرانية والمجوسية

  * أركان الطريق عند الصوفية خمسة 
وهي الشيخ والخلوة ثم المشاهدات
 ثم المكاشفات ثم الشطحات

  * إن أصل فكرة القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 
هي العقل المطلق عند أفلاطون

  * ليس هناك مقام عند الصوفية أعلى من مقام القطبية إلا الألوهية

  * من أعمال القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 
التصرف في الكون 
وإنقاذ الملهوفين وإغاثتهم والتشريع

  * فرَّقت الصوفية بين 
التوحيد الشرعي 
وهو إفراد المعبود بالعبادة 

وبين التوحيد عند أهل الحقيقة 
وهو تجريد الذات الإلهية

  * تدعي الصوفية أن رجال الغيب كثيرون
 فمنهم النقباء والنجباء والحواريون والرجبيون والأبدال

  * وجوب العودة إلى الكتاب والسنة واتباع الحق والدليل

  * إن الخلاف بين أهل السنة والصوفية في الأصول
 وليس في بعض الفرعيات



*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*فهرس الكتاب


روابط مباشرة 
لكل جزء من الكتاب
 

1 - المقدمة 

 حوار المالكي مع علماء المملكة 

 نسب محمد علوي المالكي  

 موقفنا من الكتب التي ردت على الشيخ ابن منيع وعلماء المملكة  

خلافنا مع الصوفية  

عقيدتنا في الرب تعالى  

 هل التصوف اليوم مجرد زهد وأذكار؟!  

 مصدر التلقي عند الصوفية 


2 - كلام العلماء الأبرار في فرق الصوفية الأشرار 

كلام أبو الريحان البيروني في الصوفية  

 أول من أسس دين التصوف  

الإمام الملطي يحكي ما قاله الإمام خشيش بن أصرم في الزنادقة  

 أقسام الزنادقة 

أبو الحسن الأشعري وموقفه من الصوفية  

تقسيم الإمام الرازي الصوفية  

الإمام عباس السكسكي وموقفه من الصوفية  


3 - نظرات في كتاب المختار لمحمد علوي مالكي 

 السري السقطي يخاطب الله!!  

 التلاعب بالأدعية المشروعة 

الكرامات عند الصوفية 

 الزهد في طلب الجنة 

الرياء الكاذب 

التقنينات المالكية 

العلم اللدني  

طريق من ذهب وأخرى من فضة 

التوكل والتواكل 

  رؤية الله عند المالكي 

 الخرقة عند الصوفية 

 العلم الباطن 

  قصة منامية لأحد أئمة الطائفة الرفاعية 

 من أخبار الحلاج  


4 - الاحتفال بالمولد عند الخرافيين 

 رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المولد يقظة عند الخرافيين 

 دفاع الرفاعي عن المالكي في مسألة الرؤية 


5 - أركان الطريق عند الصوفية 


6 - القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 

 أعمال القطب الأعظم عند الصوفية 

الوحدة والتوحيد 

 رجال الغيب  


7 - الأولياء وكيفية عبادتهم 


8 - باب الكرامات المذكورة عند الصوفية 

كرامات ابن عيسى 

 كرامات محمد بن عباس 

 كرامات الضجاعي 

 كرامات شمس الدين الحنفي 

كرامات الدينوري 

 كرامات جاكير الهندي 

 كرامات عبد القادر الجزائري 

كرامات الرفاعي 

 كرامات إبراهيم الخرساني 

 كرامات الأعزب 

 كرامات العيدروس 

كرامات السقاف 

كرامات شعبان المجذوب 

 كرامات الأمباني 

كرامات علي الوحيشي 

كرامات أبي خودة 

كرامات إبراهيم الجيعانة 

كرامات النبتيتي 

كرامات الشوني 

 كرامات حسن الخلبوصي 

 كرامات حمدة 

كرامات ابن عظمة 

 كرامات إبراهيم العريان 

كرامات عبد الجليل الأرنؤوط 

 كرامات عبد العزيز الدباغ 

 كرامات علي العمري 

 كرامات الحداد 

 كرامات وحيش المجذوب 

كرامات أحمد بن إدريس 

 كرامات ابن أبي القاسم 

كرامات الأشموني 

 كرامات موسى بن ماهين 

كرامات محمد بن علي 

 كرامات البسطامي 

كرامات إبراهيم المجذوب 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن با علوي 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن الغناوي 

 كرامات الشيخ عبدالله 

 كرامات الصناديدي 

 كرامات أبو المواهب 

كرامات أبي السجاد 

كرامات علي الخلعي 

كرامات أبي رباح الدجاني 

 كرامات حسن سكر 

 كرامات أحمد بطرس 

 شطحات الكليباني 

 شطحات البكري 

شطحات الشاذلي 

 كرامات المجذوب 

 كرامات الهمداني 

 كرامات ابن عربي 

 كرامات الفرغل 

 كرامات السرهندي 

كرامات البطائحي 

 كرامات الأهدل 

 كرامات شهاب الدين آل باعلوي 

 كرامات العبدول 

 كرامات المرثي 

كرامات الأديمي 

 كرامات بهاء الدين النقشبندي 

 كرامات عبد الرحمن السقاف 

كرامات أحمد اليماني والنجم 

كرامات حسين أبو علي 

كرامات الزولي 

كرامات الخضري 

كرامات محمد وفا 

كرامات محمد بن أبي حمزة 

 كرامات الشويمي 

 كرامات الدقوسي 

 كرامات أحمد الزاهر 

كرامات الجاكي 

 كرامات التستري 

كرامات القناوي 

 كرامات الخواص 

كرامات البقال 

 كرامات البحيري 

 كرامات الهيتي 

كرامات القونوي 

كرامات الكوراني 

 كرامات باعباد الحضرمي 

 كرامات اليافعي 

 كرامات الجعبري

كرامات الكردي 


9 - الجهاد عند الصوفية 

10 -  توجيهات إلى المغترين بالصوفية
 
11 - الفوائد المستخلصة
** 
**===========*
 { وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }*===============*




داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*حوار مع المالكي 

في ردِّ ضلالاته ومنكراته


معالي الشيخ : 
عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

http://majles.alukah.net/t136051/#post748715
** 
*
*===========*

{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

مجدد ملة عمرو بن لُحي
و داعية الشرك في هذا الزمان

[ *محمد علوي مالكي* ]



*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

http://majles.alukah.net/t136049/


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=546
 
*===========*


{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 


لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*وقفات مع آية الولاية* 

*الشيخ الدكتور 
سفر بن عبدالرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


موقع الشيخ الدكتور سفر الحوالي


صوتيا

موقع الشيخ الدكتور سفر الحوالي


 ملخص هذه المادّة

 اشتمل هذا الدرس على شرح لحديث الولاية، 
مع بيان صفات أولياء الله الذين اصطفاهم لولايته،
وذكر لبعض خرافات الصوفية في الولاية.

عناصر وقفات مع آية الولاية 

 اقرأ المادّة كاملة في صفحة واحدة

1 - الخسارة الحقيقية 

2 - صفات أولياء الله 

عاقبة الأمة التي تختلف فيها هذه الصفات 

صفة الذلة على المؤمنين 

العزة على الكافرين 

الخلل في تحقيق هاتين الصفتين 

محبة الله ورسوله فوق كل محبة 

من لوازم محبة الله سبحانه وتعالى 

3 - الطائفة المنصورة 

أقسام الناس تجاه الطائفة المنصورة 

الدعوة والجهاد من صفات الطائفة المنصورة 

4 - صفات المؤمنين أنهم لا يخافون لومة لائم 

الخوف من قول الحق 

لماذا لا يخاف الإنسان في الله لومة لائم؟ 

الانحراف في مفهوم قوله تعالى: (وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ) 

المفهوم الصحيح لقوله تعالى (وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ) 

5 - الولاية فضل من الله 

ضرورة تحبيب الله عز وجل إلى الخلق 

حقيقة عمل الدعاة 

راحة المؤمن 

كيف تنال ولاية الله؟ 

6 - من انحرافات الصوفية 

7 - الفوائد المستخلصة

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
*الكلاب عند الصوفية !!!!*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الرد على كتاب شفاء القلوب للمالكي*

*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


الرد على كتاب شفاء القلوب للمالكي - سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي | طريق الإسلام

*===========*
 { وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }

*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*




*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية 


الشريط الأول*


*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
 جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

الصوفية - الشريط الأول - سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي | طريق الإسلام

*===========*
 
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 

لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }
*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك* [*محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*]

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية 


الشريط الثاني*


*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*

الصوفية - الشريط الثاني - سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي | طريق الإسلام
*===========*
{ وَانْظُرْ إِلَىٰ إِلَٰهِكَ
 
الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا 
لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه ُ

ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ
 
فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا }*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*



*داعية الشرك** محمد علوي مالكي* *الصوفي*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية 


الشريط الثالث*


*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور
سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي
جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء

الصوفية - الشريط الثالث - سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي | طريق الإسلام
*
*===============*
*﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ
سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ
وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا
وَكَذَٰلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ ﴾
**===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*
الرد على الصوفي الضال المخرِّف محمد علوي مالكي




*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي
*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية 



الشريط الرابع*



*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور

سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*




*الصوفية* - الشريط الرابع - *سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي* | طريق الإسلام


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الصوفية 



الشريط الرابع*



*لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور

سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*






*الصوفية* - الشريط الرابع - *سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي* | طريق الإسلام


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين**[محمد علوي مالكي]*

الرد على الصوفي الضال محمد علوي مالكي





*داعية الشرك**[محمد علوي مالكي]**الصوفي

*http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/
*
*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*التربية الذليلة في الصوفية

وأثرها في إضعاف الأجيال المسلمة

*

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=353777

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*الحمدُ للهِ ربّ العالمين*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* الرد على الخرافيين*

* [ محمد علوي مالكي ]*


* الشيخ الدكتور*
* سفر بن عبد الرحـمن الحوالي*
* جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء*


* http://www.alhawali.com/main/2370-2-...8A%D9%86-.html* 

*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=344007*

----------

